# The Adventures of the Soap Opera



## Tango

This is where I will be describing my adventures into service plumbing. I don't want to clog my other thread. Feel free to add your stories. It makes for a great read when Master Mark posts so I grab some popcorn. Hopefully he likes these.

_The customer knows best_

I get a call :vs_mobile: at 9 am this morning, a black man saying he's got a ceiling leak and he thinks it's coming from the shower. He asks how much for the repair. I tell him it may be something else and I have to find the root cause. He says I want a receipt. Ok no problem I always give receipts.


I say my hourly rate. He exclaims "you are higher than the others!" Yes of course I'm higher priced bla bla bla and I can be there in 45 minutes. I figured he got my number from the black market ads. My thoughts are he called around and no one wants to go or there... He says okay come over and hopefully you can fix it for the price you said. I said no 1 hour is $__ 2 hours is $___


I get there and his street is perpendicular to the school boulevard, no parking signs all around. I'd have to park almost a kilometer away. I drive around to the boulevard and see there aren't any signs and I see cars parked at a distance so I park there. Usually I bring my work order pad and my indoor shoes. Since I still have to walk a little ways to the duplex I bring along my tool pouch. The duplex is in disrepair, peeling paint, 2 suvs in the driveway rusted through around the fenders and I say to myself bad omen. :vs_rain:


He shows me the ceiling in question and as I look around I see in the back yard a dug in pool. This must of been people with money before this couple bought the place. I see a stack of tires in the vacant without any furniture in that room. I look up and the drywall is sagging and about 4' square is about to crash down where a chasm splits in two. He then shows me upstairs. I know exactly the problem the previous owner installed his own toilet with steel bolts, didn't cut them no caps all corroded. :nuke:


I say this is where I start and it will take at least 2-3 hours to fix it. He says no it must be the shower but I want the ceiling opened. Ok I'll open the ceiling but it won't fix the issue upstairs. I fill the work the work order and I show and explain him everything on it and he refuses to sign. By then I know somethings up and he's not going to pay or rig something at the end. I don't want to waste anymore time I put my shoes grab my tools and I say goodbye.


He calls over an hour later and leaves a message stating he's got to leave soon and when I'm coming back. I guess he didn't get the memo when somebody packs everything up and leaves in a hurry.:vs_whistle:


----------



## OpenSights

Sounds like the right thing to do to me.


----------



## Plumbergeek

You need to move out of Canada..................


----------



## Tango

Plumbergeek said:


> You need to move out of Canada..................


Move away and abandon cold winter snow, maple syrup and poutine, Never! :biggrin: I'm kidding about the snow.



I live in a fairy tale land and it makes for great entertainment for you guys....:vs_music:


----------



## OpenSights

One thing I don’t understand about your area Tango is the government. Government is inherently greedy. I don’t understand why your local government hasn’t found the cash cow that requiring permits and inspections is. Don’t get me wrong, I’m all for inspections! If a job needs to be done it needs to be right and there needs to be a system that insures it. 

Let me give you an example. In Lansing MI we got a call from a LL who failed a rental inspection. No sticker on the water heater, electrical panel or furnace. So he had to call all the trades. What we do at that point is meet our inspector there to see what he wants. 

Obviously we know what’s wrong with the heater and how to correct it... but the drainage was all foobard, new pvc ran wrong per code, no sticker. Water, well, think of every material can and it was there, and wrong. Vent was 2” through the roof. Total repipe. We meet with our inspector and LL so the LL knows we aren’t blowing smoke up his rear end.

So we already have plumbing, mechanical and electrical right? Well my plumbing inspector shows up sees a fairly looking new roof out comes the computer. No building permit. Now the building inspector is involved.

From all the trades it cost the LL just over $30k to bring this $8k house up to code. $2500 of that $30k was permit fees paid to the city.

I can say plumbing wise, it needed to be done. Did everything work? Yes, but just not right.

What really gets me, I’m not an electrician, but I’m also not an idiot, the panel was original 1950, and no obvious repairs or upgrades. But it didn’t have a sticker. Need a permit and bring it to code, no grandfather without a 1950s sticker.

All city workers, meter maids, lawn care, cops, trash collectors, inspectors, everyone is to report any work they see being done. Twice in one week we had two emergency heaters and were busted installing them. Of course we pulled permits that night, we have 72 hours to pull them, but the city makes it known they want their cut. Almost like paying the local gang for protection.

Now that’s just in my area. California where I started plumbing, I had two weeks of training then I was on my own replacing main lines, drain cleaning, bathroom remodels, you name it. I feel ashamed of my work as I now know how wrong it was. My job was to make it work and not leak. My inspector would either have the best time of his life or drop dead on the spot if he saw my work from back then.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> One thing I don’t understand about your area Tango is the government. Government is inherently greedy. I don’t understand why your local government hasn’t found the cash cow that requiring permits and inspections is. Don’t get me wrong, I’m all for inspections! If a job needs to be done it needs to be right and there needs to be a system that insures it.


I really can't answer why we don't have inspectors. It must be a money issue or we don't have enough population? Could be our cities are spread apart not enough population or money to justify offices in each city and town?

I guess they rely on the trade licences and employee journeyman and apprentice certificate but it's not always effective. Each worker has to go to trade school at some point and pass exams. Generally in commercial or high rise buildings an inspection from the engineer compares things according to their plans. Then they hand out a deficiency list of thing to fix.

Also generally new construction in Quebec the code is closely followed by most trades. I guess they follow it closely because someone can denounce them and get fines and or get their licence revoked or penalized.

It's when renovations occur that's a free for all. No permits, no inspections, one man gc's calling the pizza delivery guy to do electrical and tiles. A haven for black market work and hacks. 

To top it off consumers don't know anything about proper verification of the rules when it comes to renovation. All they ask is how much does it cost. If the hack or cash work is lower than a licenced INDIVIDUAL TRADE that's all that matters and happy for a lower price. They can't be bothered in learning who to hire and consequences of bad reno's. I see it every week now. The tile guy did the plumbing...

I think in modern days people are bombarded with ads saying you can have everything, in new condition just apply for credit and pay 9$ a month for 25 years for your new TV. Once they have all these shiny things they want luxurious new walls, floors and quartz counter top. They'll pay for that but they try to save on labor to the lowest bid. Labor shouldn't count as an expense because they bought so much fancy things they don't have money left over, the bank won't give me more.


While on the topic of inspection :

To finish off people get conned buying a house because there are no regulations about "home inspectors". You can work at Wally in the morning and register a company name in the afternoon(takes 12 minutes online with 34$) and you are a legal home inspector. These guys always say the house is great even though its obviously a bad investment and people just take their word for it. They purchase not knowing the inspector was flipping burgers in the mcdonald in the wally, decided to skim a black&decker handyman book on his lunch break. Decided he could make a lot of money the next day!


----------



## OpenSights

We have privat home inspectors out here too. Usually retired handymen. I pissed on off one day. My main realtor called me for a video inspection for her client. I really liked the potential buyer, so I started pointing out a few things to that were some real concerns. Old fart walks past me and mumbles “I’m not here to inspect for code...” 

I just shook my head. I most certainly don’t know all the codes, it’s why I have a book. But if I’m hired by a client I’m going to give them the truth. Good or bad.


The population of Lansing in 2010 was 114,297. Not really sure, but the tallest building is 7 or 8 stories. Lansing is surrounded by quite a few “cities” nearby, mine which is 10-15 minuets away has a population of 7786 as of 2010. Having lived in San Diego and other cities, I consider Lansing to be small, but they pack a punch with fees and taxes!


----------



## Tango

I got price shoppers all day today but nothing panned out. One guy was told by his insurance to install a electronic valve on the house main in case of a flood.
He proceeds to tell me he purchased it already. I called the resaler to know the certification on it. He said he'd send me the info later as I need to know if its code approved.

Anyway the guy calls me back and I tell him the price and I can do it tomorrow morning(friday). Smugly he says he 's getting another estimate on saturday morning. I'm like something is wrong here no one gives free in home estimates on saturday. I told I bet its mr Looter in the province over, Am I correct? He says yes. I told him good luck with the estimate that'll be 600$ more than mine for shoddy work.

If he calls back the price will go up to the summer rates.


There are more stories but ......


----------



## OpenSights

Summer rates? 

Honestly you need to find a new area to live work.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Summer rates?
> 
> Honestly you need to find a new area to live work.


I was just kidding I don't have summer rates. I know one company who raises their rates during summer. The biggest service company in town.


----------



## OpenSights

IMHO winter rates should be higher.


----------



## Tango

Yes because it more trouble to warm up the truck, drive through tough snow sometimes. Always putting on a coat to go to the truck to get things. Bringing wax ring inside each night with my batteries.

Then in the summer the rate should go up because everyone wants work done during the vacation and you are overloaded with calls. Funny how they want everything done now. Tomorrow or the day after they call someone else.


----------



## Master Mark

I had one yesterday night that called me to ask if I could match his plumbers price to either reapir or replace a delta kitchen faucet....125 to repair and 325 to change out... I had a bad feeling about this bozo and told him I was just too busy to fool with it.. He acted like he was doing me a big favor to allow me to work for him.. 

I gave him the name of another good guy who is normally slow all the time because he does not spend a penny for advertiseing.. We say good bye and then this morning he calls me and stated that he was not happy with the person I referred him to because he was 15 minutes late to his house and he does not like someone if they are not *punctual* I guess he thinks someone is gonna wear their best suit to come out over a 125 dollar rebuild on an old delta faucet......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

He tells me that he is looking for someone else in the book already and I wonder what he expects from me..???? I cut him off mid sentence and tell him ----well good luck and I hope you find your boy...you have a nice day...bye...:vs_laugh:..


I call Jeff the plumber and his wife answers so I tell her to just forget this guy and go on with your day because he is a *NUT*.....


----------



## jnohs

Master Mark said:


> I had one yesterday night that called me to ask if I could match his plumbers price to either reapir or replace a delta kitchen faucet....125 to repair and 325 to change out... I had a bad feeling about this bozo and told him I was just too busy to fool with it.. He acted like he was doing me a big favor to allow me to work for him..
> 
> I gave him the name of another good guy who is normally slow all the time because he does not spend a penny for advertiseing.. We say good bye and then this morning he calls me and stated that he was not happy with the person I referred him to because he was 15 minutes late to his house and he does not like someone if they are not *punctual* I guess he thinks someone is gonna wear their best suit to come out over a 125 dollar rebuild on an old delta faucet......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> He tells me that he is looking for someone else in the book already and I wonder what he expects from me..???? I cut him off mid sentence and tell him ----well good luck and I hope you find your boy...you have a nice day...bye...:vs_laugh:..
> 
> 
> I call Jeff the plumber and his wife answers so I tell her to just forget this guy and go on with your day because he is a *NUT*.....


 When people call me and ask if I can put it in for the price of another guy. I say I don’t get it that makes now sense. If you want me to do it for the same price why didn’t you have the other guy put it in. Especially if it is going to be the same price.


----------



## Tango

Last night I had a woman call me wanting 2 toilets replaced, one lav sink and one shower.

She asks the price. I say about $___ for each toilet. She replies the other plumber charges about the same so would I lower the price. I say no because I provide a better and timely service and thats the ways it is. Then she says if you lower 50$ each and better service I'll hire you.

WRONG ANSWER! Anyway she ask for an estimate for the lav and shower. She calls me 25 minutes later! I said I'll send it to your email. Annoyed I should of sent sorry not interested so I sent her a estimate of 5000$ thinking she'd back off. She replies back asking for a break down. I wasn't quick enough to delete the email.


----------



## Tango

Thanks for the posts in between mine. I just don't want to sound like a whiner and annoy the members.


----------



## Spacepirate

There are calls sometimes you just need to walk away from and dont look back.


----------



## Master Mark

Spacepirate said:


> There are calls sometimes you just need to walk away from and dont look back.




You will find tha ta lot of relatives will call you expecting you to stop whatever you are doing today to come out and work on their faucets for some special cousins price....

normally you only see them at x-mas and the only reason that they are calling you is for the discount deal.... 

Over the years, I have taught them all that I am an dirty rotten ass-ho/e that pisses icewater....:devil3: 

they dont invite me out to their house when they are having a hog roast with 100 guests, or some other function , so why in the hell should I come out and fix their plumbing a week before the party for them FOR FREE.........and then hear about the big event a few months later??? 

It seems fair to me.....


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> Over the years, I have taught them all that I am an dirty rotten ass-ho/e that pisses icewater....:devil3:




I love you Mark! :vs-kiss::vs_love::vs-kiss:


But only in a manly way! haha!:biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights

The second half of today I’m still working on taxes.

Two or three weeks ago I get a call from someone property management. IIRC they contacted me a year ago and we discussed a discount for using me exclusively. I told the lady my wife was working late that night, and the soonest I could be to the tenants house by 8pm. She took the appointment. An hour later she calls back saying she found someone else.

She called again just after noon with another. Haven’t returned the call, don’t plan on it either.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> The second half of today I’m still working on taxes.
> 
> Two or three weeks ago I get a call from someone property management. IIRC they contacted me a year ago and we discussed a discount for using me exclusively. I told the lady my wife was working late that night, and the soonest I could be to the tenants house by 8pm. She took the appointment. An hour later she calls back saying she found someone else.
> 
> She called again just after noon with another. Haven’t returned the call, don’t plan on it either.


In these cases they go for the first available person. Maybe she doesn't remember you. I would not have hard feelings, charge your regular rate and go. You may have lost the last round and you may win this one and maybe more. Just business and go make money!

When I called for a towing the other week. I called another and cancelled the first one because he could pick me up sooner. I was sitting in my van all that time. The sooner the better.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> In these cases they go for the first available person. Maybe she doesn't remember you. I would not have hard feelings, charge your regular rate and go. You may have lost the last round and you may win this one and maybe more. Just business and go make money!
> 
> When I called for a towing the other week. I called another and cancelled the first one because he could pick me up sooner. I was sitting in my van all that time. The sooner the better.


Problem is I gave her a handshake agreement for using my services for lower rates. Don’t need them. I’m busy enough.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Problem is I gave her a handshake agreement for using my services for lower rates. Don’t need them. I’m busy enough.


Ok I see. So much for that. This week I have had 3 calls for blocked mains with possible roots. What I'm surprised though is why didn't they call the company who cleared the line the previous year?

One thing I know is I'm pretty sure the other companies when it comes to bigger drain machines they are still cheap on equipment and buy the cheapest they can get and no bits.

Too bad I don't really want to do mains otherwise some weeks I get a few calls for it. Then again everyone's question is how much and I'd probably lose most.


----------



## Florida Plumber

Tango said:


> Thanks for the posts in between mine. I just don't want to sound like a whiner and annoy the members.


Not a whiner at all. It makes for entertaining reading.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Florida Plumber

Master Mark said:


> Over the years, I have taught them all that I am an dirty rotten ass-ho/e that pisses icewater....:devil3:


You sir have a good sense of humor. I also like hearing about how you troll people that piss you off.


----------



## Tango

_I have an emergency, how much will you charge me?_

6:30 pm Saturday the phone rings.:vs_mobile: It a heavily accented man :arabia: saying he's got an emergency. Some sort of leak it's hard to understand what's he's saying. He asks how much will you charge me? My hourly is $____ minimun 1hr plus parts. He sends me a text with the address as I still don't understand.


It's hard to fathom all the accents in the last 3 months have all said it's too expensive but this guy is agreeing to a higher rate on the week end! :vs_whistle:

I get there and he says thank you for comming, I've seen your reviews and you are the best. I reply "Thank you I try to do good work. So you have a leak?" He replies, "More like a fountain":excl:

He takes me to a brand new washer and dryer that looks like it costs over 3500$, metallic car paint finish , chrome and glass port doors. Blankets and clothes lying on the floor trying to soak up the tremendous amount of water. On top of the machine sits the paperwork, roll of teflon, vise grips, a SharkyB valve. I look at the washer box and I see water dripping out from the absent bonnet. I asked him what happened. He tells me he was installing the washer when the bonnet popped off and a geyser ensued, flooding the place and you should see the amount of water downstairs. I’ve never seen a bonnet unscrew itself so I presume he didn’t know what he was doing. The wash-box wall is soaked so much It crumbles in my hands. He hands me the SB for the installation. Sorry but that’s handyman stuff and it doesn’t work like that.

I proceeded with the replacement of the valve and sold him some hammer arrestors.(I miscalculated on the low side price of this).

He was so happy as I’m sure he spent all day trying to install that thing then when it exploded causing a flood he spent the afternoon at HD where obviously the clerk hands him a SB. I’d like to see how their face look wher they're trying to fit that thing for hours. His wife probably told him to stop being foolish and call someone. 

He says I like the way you work... I complete the invoice and his voice betrays him a little bit with the final bill. Got to remember they don’t expect taxes. I ask him for a review and proudly says yes of course I’m a local guide!:vs_stars:

Finally a happy accented customer!:vs_clouds:


----------



## OpenSights

They do exist... just like winning scratch lottery tickets.


----------



## Spacepirate

Tango said:


> _I have an emergency, how much will you charge me?_
> 
> 6:30 pm Saturday the phone rings.:vs_mobile: It a heavily accented man :arabia: saying he's got an emergency. Some sort of leak it's hard to understand what's he's saying. He asks how much will you charge me? My hourly is $____ minimun 1hr plus parts. He sends me a text with the address as I still don't understand.
> 
> 
> It's hard to fathom all the accents in the last 3 months have all said it's too expensive but this guy is agreeing to a higher rate on the week end! :vs_whistle:
> 
> I get there and he says thank you for comming, I've seen your reviews and you are the best. I reply "Thank you I try to do good work. So you have a leak?" He replies, "More like a fountain":excl:
> 
> He takes me to a brand new washer and dryer that looks like it costs over 3500$, metallic car paint finish , chrome and glass port doors. Blankets and clothes lying on the floor trying to soak up the tremendous amount of water. On top of the machine sits the paperwork, roll of teflon, vise grips, a SharkyB valve. I look at the washer box and I see water dripping out from the absent bonnet. I asked him what happened. He tells me he was installing the washer when the bonnet popped off and a geyser ensued, flooding the place and you should see the amount of water downstairs. I’ve never seen a bonnet unscrew itself so I presume he didn’t know what he was doing. The wash-box wall is soaked so much It crumbles in my hands. He hands me the SB for the installation. Sorry but that’s handyman stuff and it doesn’t work like that.
> 
> I proceeded with the replacement of the valve and sold him some hammer arrestors.(I miscalculated on the low side price of this).
> 
> He was so happy as I’m sure he spent all day trying to install that thing then when it exploded causing a flood he spent the afternoon at HD where obviously the clerk hands him a SB. I’d like to see how their face look wher they're trying to fit that thing for hours. His wife probably told him to stop being foolish and call someone.
> 
> He says I like the way you work... I complete the invoice and his voice betrays him a little bit with the final bill. Got to remember they don’t expect taxes. I ask him for a review and proudly says yes of course I’m a local guide!:vs_stars:
> 
> Finally a happy accented customer!:vs_clouds:


They act happy until 4 months later they call with something that needs fixed and expect 1 of 2 things.

1. They want an even better deal than last time. 
2. Since you did work on something in the house you are now entitled to fix anything that leaks in that house at any time and possibly they expect this to be free.

Language barriers are hard to get around especially when it comes to how much something costs. It seems the english gets worse when the bill comes. :wink: If you know what i mean.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> They do exist... just like winning scratch lottery tickets.


Best quote I've heard in a long time. I will remember that!


----------



## jnohs

Every1 speaks the international language of money. It will transcend all language barriers.


----------



## jnohs

When you want to write work over handy it comes in handy


----------



## Master Mark

Over the years, I have taught them all that I am an dirty rotten ass-ho/e that pisses icewater..:devil3::devil3:.




If you dont set limits with your relatives, they will certainly take advantage of you and give you nothing in return for it.... I honestly was not kidding when I found out about events that me and my wife never got invited to ..
that always gives me a rash that never goes away........

I recently went to dinner with a bunch of relatives and I paid for everything on the company credit card..... Some of the other cousins caught wind of the dinner and were suprised to hear that old Mark for the bill.....:surprise:

I told them that they missed out and its a rare event ....like seeing a shooting star in the night sky.... If you are not on your toes, you will miss out.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:........ ...


.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

OpenSights said:


> They do exist... just like winning scratch lottery tickets.




lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

_You you, I call the police!_


:vs_coffee:8 am:vs_mobile:, this asian woman calls "thee counter top guy didn't put the pipe." I replied I hope not they are not licenced to do that. "I pay lot O money, I have no water for 3 days! Can you com wight now?" 

Yes, I can be there at 9:30, The rate is 100$/hr(fictitious number) plus parts plus tax. If it takes 2 hours it 200$ plus parts plus tax. I explain this 4 times very very slowly!



I get there they had tried to hook the double sink drain on one side. The faucet had no valves water still on and lying in a bucket. I explain the rate 2 more times and ask her Do you prefer I give you a total price before I start? She says no it won't take long.
I did a very nice job, add hammer arrester to code, install a clean out to code and repipe the drain and install the old faucet. I clean the inside of the cabinet. She had been watching over my shoulder most of the time.


It took 1.5 hrs. I write the the bill and come back in. I explain the bill and she flips outs the wires touching as in a short circuit. "No! why you charge for parts I gave you pipe!" It was the old glued abs that didn't fit....:I already told you I had to re-pipe with new material".
"You take only 1 hour 15 minutes!" At this point she was lying and screaming.
"You go in and out to get stuff, you make on purpose to take more time!" I'm thinking I can't park the van in your kitchen. I stay calm, my voice calm all the time. "I pay enough money for the counter, it cost me 6000 dollars! They install it and leave, What bout the pipe!!!":vs_cry:


She counts cash in front of me but she's 60$ short. "I don't give more money". I say you can pay the difference with a cheque. I see cheques in her purse. She says I don't have cheques, then what are those? She grabs a bunch of stuff from her purse and flies in the air onto the counter.(they are signed cheques) She grabs the phone and calls a man(unknown) I hear her say to him I cheated, she wants to call the police and wants to file a complaint to the ascociation. I'm thinking make my day and call the police because its theft of service which is a criminal offense not a civil matter. Everything is written in details on my bill, with her signature before I started except a global parts amount. 

_Now please don't start the flat rate nitpicking on me because in my province I still have to detail all costs and prices by law in a flat rate contract. _


I'm handed the phone, the guy says I could of done it because it cost 12$ in elbows at Canadian Tire. so on so on. Well sir you decided to call a professional... I never asked who he was if he was the husband or the counter top company.

She finally goes and finds a cheque and keeps yapping about how I screwed her about the taxes, she grabs her phone trying to count taxes which she can't do as I see the numbers and the amount is twice the bill! hahah:glasses:

Well mam I won't make you happy so have a good day.:2guns:


I bet it made her even angrier as I left without changing my tone once. I think she was the one trying to con me. I relish the day I have more volume of calls just to ditch them the first second I hear their accents. :ban:


----------



## Tango

I should of taken the money and balance in cheque. Hopefully it doesn't bounce.

Funny thing the name on the cheque was Along the lines of "Asian beauty Salon!" I bet she's a related to the asian woman of the nail salon in Better call Saul and Breaking bad!


----------



## Tango

Double Post


----------



## OpenSights

I have a few customers I’ve put on the dna list.

Had one recently. Back in February she calls and says her laundry line is backed up. I was with my Master when she called and we were just down the street. The only drain equipment he has on his truck is a super vee, closet auger, plunger and blow bags. 

Turns out she had no laundry line, just a pipe illegally dumping into her floor drain. Brought my Master down to give her an estimate. It was her main line that was backed up. So I returned later that night and got it opened up.

Now I work for my Master and drain cleaning is my business. April my Master gets a nasty call from her claiming that her laundry backed the day after I cleaned it. If so, why did she wait three months? So I called the next morning per her request as that’s the best time to get ahold of her and left a message. Never got a call back. Now being three months after my first and only job for her I don’t remember what I had to do.

Fast forward a week or two she finally calls and I schedule it for the next morning and bring my 100 on my Master’s truck as we had another job in the same neighborhood. I get there and remember the situation. The following day I took off from my Master to do a bunch of my own jobs. Well they were leaving town that morning so I told her to call when she gets back. I’m already a bit pissed that she’s so ignorant and wasted my time. 

Last Monday she calls while I’m in a crawl space, without my phone, and leaves another really nasty message about her laundry line. Then a few hours later a nasty text. At this point I’m not interested in working for her, but I text her back saying it’ll be two days before I can make it there on her schedule (mornings only). She texts back saying that she can’t wait that long because her basement is now flooded because she did laundry when they got home. I reminded her that she has no laundry line, she is illegally dumping into her floor drain and it washer main line. 

She texted back saying she can’t wait that long and will have to call someone else. I texted back saying good luck and blocked her number. Stupid people annoy me especially when it costs me time and money.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I should of taken the money and balance in cheque. Hopefully it doesn't bounce.
> 
> Funny thing the name on the cheque was Along the lines of "Asian beauty Salon!" I bet she's a related to the asian owned of the nail salon in Better call Saul and Breaking bad!


That’s when your next stop is the bank!

I’ve been lucky so far to have never had a bounced check, but have had customers ask that I not deposit it until after pay day. Which is fine, I’ve been there too.


----------



## Tango

I go to HD this afternoon, and a not from this country couple asked the woman clerk something like draino to unclog a toilet. She hands them a pure bottle of sulfuric acid! You know the bottle that's inside a heavy duty bag! These people had sandals on their feet.

Holy Hell! :vs_shocked:

Already a year on my own and I'm starting to think and being pissed like Master Mark!


----------



## fixitright

Years ago banking was easier.

I used to go directly to their bank and cash that check.
Ya never know.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Years ago I did a job for a man, and by the time I got 10 miles down the road 
to his bank he had already put a stop payment on it


----------



## Tango

fixitright said:


> Years ago banking was easier.
> 
> I used to go directly to their bank and cash that check.
> Ya never know.


That's an idea, you go to their bank and ask for the cash? Don't you need an account with them?

That's what I'll do next time if it's easy like that.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

No not if you are at the bank that it is drawn on,
they have to honor it


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> That's an idea, you go to their bank and ask for the cash? Don't you need an account with them?
> 
> That's what I'll do next time if it's easy like that.



Here is a little tip for you when you get a check from someone... be sure they make it out to your name. NOT your company... If it is made out to you personally you can go to their bank and immdediately cash it... If it is made out to your company you are screwed......

also here is a site on Facebook where you can post all the asshol.es in your area that are trouble just go there and post their names so others in your area will know

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1507772992863163/


----------



## Tango

Thanks for the tips! I have all the cheques made to my name. My thoughts were they would not accept it because the names would not match. Second they may close my bank account because it's business related. They want something ridiculous like 10$-20$ for every cheque that comes in, fees when you transfer money to another account, another fee to take money out plus a monthly fee for a business account PLUS they take a percentage of your money!!!

About bad customers, I'll post on it if I get a bad google review. I doubt many people know about that group.


----------



## fixitright

In my area now it's tough to cash a check without an account even if it's written in your own name. 

Bank policies differ. I always like to make checks out to companies rather than individuals for warranty's and just to prove I paid. Also then I know their a legitimate and registered company.


----------



## 89plumbum

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Years ago I did a job for a man, and by the time I got 10 miles down the road
> to his bank he had already put a stop payment on it


I remember trying to cash a 600.00 check once that came back as insufficient funds. The teller told me to try the next day. I did and it was still insufficient. The manager pulled me aside (I’ve been banking here all my life) and told me to try on Thursday around 10am. I did and the check was good. 

About 2 hours later, the guy who gave me the check called boiling hot, screaming about cashing MY check! 

I was laughing so hard, I thanked him for the good laugh :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights

89plumbum said:


> I remember trying to cash a 600.00 check once that came back as insufficient funds. The teller told me to try the next day. I did and it was still insufficient. The manager pulled me aside (I’ve been banking here all my life) and told me to try on Thursday around 10am. I did and the check was good.
> 
> About 2 hours later, the guy who gave me the check called boiling hot, screaming about cashing MY check!
> 
> I was laughing so hard, I thanked him for the good laugh :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


That’s epic!

I deposited a $1500 check yesterday and noticed my balance wasn’t right. So I went into my checking account... apparently $200 will be deposited today and the rest on Monday. Never had this happen before.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Some of the banks that I do business with do that,
just opened a new account with a Credit Union back the first of April,
sister of where I do most of my business they just transferred the money from one to the new one but when I went there on April 18 to deposit a check
and get some cash back they said that they would have to hold for 7 days !

I just went down the street to another bank I have a account and 
they handled no problem


----------



## fixitright

Iv'e had Well's Fargo for forty years. 
Got in a pissing match with the vice president many years ago over bank regulations.
I like to check my facts. Bank policy and reality are often different.

I won the bet and to this day I have no minimum balance, someone bounces a check on me, no fee for me. I keep a few bucks in there and only use the bill pay.
They lose money on me but the 190 Million fine (and counting) might hurt more.

A really crooked, can't let fail, Institution.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

Tango said:


> _You you, I call the police!_
> 
> 
> :vs_coffee:8 am:vs_mobile:, this asian woman calls "thee counter top guy didn't put the pipe." I replied I hope not they are not licenced to do that. "I pay lot O money, I have no water for 3 days! Can you com wight now?"
> 
> Yes, I can be there at 9:30, The rate is 100$/hr(fictitious number) plus parts plus tax. If it takes 2 hours it 200$ plus parts plus tax. I explain this 4 times very very slowly!
> 
> 
> 
> I get there they had tried to hook the double sink drain on one side. The faucet had no valves water still on and lying in a bucket. I explain the rate 2 more times and ask her Do you prefer I give you a total price before I start? She says no it won't take long.
> I did a very nice job, add hammer arrester to code, install a clean out to code and repipe the drain and install the old faucet. I clean the inside of the cabinet. She had been watching over my shoulder most of the time.
> 
> 
> It took 1.5 hrs. I write the the bill and come back in. I explain the bill and she flips outs the wires touching as in a short circuit. "No! why you charge for parts I gave you pipe!" It was the old glued abs that didn't fit....:I already told you I had to re-pipe with new material".
> "You take only 1 hour 15 minutes!" At this point she was lying and screaming.
> "You go in and out to get stuff, you make on purpose to take more time!" I'm thinking I can't park the van in your kitchen. I stay calm, my voice calm all the time. "I pay enough money for the counter, it cost me 6000 dollars! They install it and leave, What bout the pipe!!!":vs_cry:
> 
> 
> She counts cash in front of me but she's 60$ short. "I don't give more money". I say you can pay the difference with a cheque. I see cheques in her purse. She says I don't have cheques, then what are those? She grabs a bunch of stuff from her purse and flies in the air onto the counter.(they are signed cheques) She grabs the phone and calls a man(unknown) I hear her say to him I cheated, she wants to call the police and wants to file a complaint to the ascociation. I'm thinking make my day and call the police because its theft of service which is a criminal offense not a civil matter. Everything is written in details on my bill, with her signature before I started except a global parts amount.
> 
> _Now please don't start the flat rate nitpicking on me because in my province I still have to detail all costs and prices by law in a flat rate contract. _
> 
> 
> I'm handed the phone, the guy says I could of done it because it cost 12$ in elbows at Canadian Tire. so on so on. Well sir you decided to call a professional... I never asked who he was if he was the husband or the counter top company.
> 
> She finally goes and finds a cheque and keeps yapping about how I screwed her about the taxes, she grabs her phone trying to count taxes which she can't do as I see the numbers and the amount is twice the bill! hahah:glasses:
> 
> Well mam I won't make you happy so have a good day.:2guns:
> 
> 
> I bet it made her even angrier as I left without changing my tone once. I think she was the one trying to con me. I relish the day I have more volume of calls just to ditch them the first second I hear their accents. :ban:




tell them you charge just to look at it and tell them a high number. they wont have you come if its not a fwee estimations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> tell them you charge just to look at it and tell them a high number. they wont have you come if its not a fwee estimations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good idea in theory, when the time comes I'll do that. If you read below It'll be 700$ or something.

3 times in the last weeks I tried the 90$ consultation fee to accents and waive if I get the job. Well guess what it backed fire 3 times! They think the installation or repair is all included with parts for 90$. I kid you not I don't have a hard time explaining and local people even ask me if I have a service charge. Their is an expression down here "They make on purpose to understand what they want". What else can it be I don't know.


----------



## Florida Plumber

Tango said:


> I should of taken the money and balance in cheque. Hopefully it doesn't bounce.
> 
> Funny thing the name on the cheque was Along the lines of "Asian beauty Salon!" I bet she's a related to the asian woman of the nail salon in Better call Saul and Breaking bad!


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

As I'm having trouble with my new sink drum trying to figure why it's jamming an accent man calls and his first words are how much for a clogged toilet, today I didn't care I had a another call after that one so I just told him I fully booked today. He hung up without saying anything.

Whatever Bleep......7(*&65*%!!:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Tango

Nothing extravagant this week only some weird callers.


I got an accented man asking how I would install valves to separate apartment units or something of the kind. He wanted to know how I would do it to prove him I was a legit plumber because I was charging for my time to go there!!??

He got turned down pretty quick.

____________________________________________________________

Here's another strange one :

I have another accented black man who said there may be a leak but then he wanted only an inspection of the plumbing in the house. When I called to confirm the appointment for the next day, the issue was a clogged toilet, well maybe a slow toilet he wasn't sure. I told him it may need to be replaced but I'd have to check first and it would take more time if I had to go and buy him a new toilet.

Now he started saying that for the price of 1 hour rate I was going to fix and replace with a new toilet. He was talking along the lines the cost of a new toilet would be included in the 1 hour rate.

Seriously they all do that to me!

I cancelled that one too.


----------



## Tango

Only a short phone call with an accent...

"My tub has been clogged for about 2-3 years now and a plumber had tried to open it but got his snake stuck. He cut the cable. That was back then and since then I had some other plumber or handyman and said they didn't want to touch it. Now I'm using the sink and the tub is filled with sewage to the brim". Then I got somebody else involved and I kicked them out.

"How much is it going to cost"?

Well sir, if other tradesmen refused and you waited 3 years to do something about it.... Nope not interested!

How many red flags do you need!!

_____________________________________________________________




Another accent asking to replace 4 toilets, 2 vanities and tub an wants some sort of device that test for leaks. it also serves to prove the toilets are leak free and tested.

Anyone hear about that??

He also wanted a free estimate, I passed on that too.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Another accent asking to replace 4 toilets, 2 vanities and tub an wants some sort of device that test for leaks. it also serves to prove the toilets are leak free and tested.
> 
> Anyone hear about that??


It's not the gizmo when water makes contact there's an alarm. He said there is some machine that tests the installation.

Anyone?


----------



## Tango

:vs_lol:I got this weekend 4 accents this, 2 of them wanting services after 6 pm this saturday. One to unclog a full bathroom and another to replace a anti freeze bib. Yes I will go out to help you for some pita bread....


Today sunday at noon a middle eastern accent : _Hello my friend, I send you picture and you give me a flat rate._ Why are they always saying my "friend", I'm not!

Sure buddy! Holy creep roach apartment I bet! They don't put foam in the gaps for nothing! Look some RAID SPRAY I wonder what it's for!:vs_poop:



Surprisingly he hung up pretty fast even though I gave a discount just to see what he'd say.



What better than 1 p-trap? How about 3!


----------



## Master Mark

well at least the phone is ringing for you which is great.... it is just a matter of time before the clientele gets better and better:wink::wink:


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> It's not the gizmo when water makes contact there's an alarm. He said there is some machine that tests the installation.
> 
> Anyone?



You can buy simple water alarms off e-bay for about 10 bucks each... they are called ZIRCONS and I give them to my customers all the time....it is their decision where they want to place them to detect for leaks..


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zircon-Lea...419644&hash=item3b015803b3:g:tbwAAOSw-PFag1Se


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> You can buy simple water alarms off e-bay for about 10 bucks each... they are called ZIRCONS and I give them to my customers all the time....it is their decision where they want to place them to detect for leaks..
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zircon-Lea...419644&hash=item3b015803b3:g:tbwAAOSw-PFag1Se


Mark it wasn't the 15$ water contact alarm. He said some device that would test the plumbers installation. You know sometimes you would do an air test with a compressor. Something like that to test toilets and sinks. I had no other understanding of what he wanted...Gobbledygook.


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> well at least the phone is ringing for you which is great.... it is just a matter of time before the clientele gets better and better:wink::wink:


I get way better clientele during the week. They never argue the rate as they called me because of the reviews. I'm still way slow but with my high price rate I'm able to make myself a paycheck.

The weekend I get the accents who call for discount plumbing. They don't realize I charge more!



A funny thing this week I had a frost bib to replace and the woman thought my rate was 60$/hr. 
Oh my! It costs an employer near 80$/hr to have a construction plumber. A service plumber employee I don't know.

I asked her if she still wanted the work done after I wrote down my rate on the work order. She agreed.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Nothing extravagant this week only some weird callers.
> 
> 
> I got an accented man asking how I would install valves to separate apartment units or something of the kind. He wanted to know how I would do it to prove him I was a legit plumber because I was charging for my time to go there!!??
> 
> He got turned down pretty quick.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> Here's another strange one :
> 
> I have another accented black man who said there may be a leak but then he wanted only an inspection of the plumbing in the house. When I called to confirm the appointment for the next day, the issue was a clogged toilet, well maybe a slow toilet he wasn't sure. I told him it may need to be replaced but I'd have to check first and it would take more time if I had to go and buy him a new toilet.
> 
> Now he started saying that for the price of 1 hour rate I was going to fix and replace with a new toilet. He was talking along the lines the cost of a new toilet would be included in the 1 hour rate.
> 
> Seriously they all do that to me!
> 
> I cancelled that one too.


Here’s how you deal with pesky customers on the phone. It’s about 4 1/2 minutes into the video.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Here’s how you deal with pesky customers on the phone. It’s about 4 1/2 minutes into the video.



Yeah that was a good one! I forgot about it. No tajmahal mama! :biggrin: I did laugh at the guy this afternoon.

What's the real story....
Call that guy he's got a few porch monkeys who go down there and do it for you...
People buy their $hit I usually don't put it in!


----------



## Tango

The sad part is that I'm not witty and fast enough to reply like him. I wish I could mess with the ones you know are just out of this world.


----------



## Tango

Today's job entailed to unclog a kitchen sink line. For some reason I asked the guy if he put a product in there. He said yes. Did you use a bottle that came in a bag? Another yes...

I had to neutralize the sulfuric acid he put in there and it bubbled like a roaring volcano for over 25 minutes. I had on pants, long sleeve shirt and face shield! Finally my test strip gave me some relief to proceed.

I explained how dangerous that stuff was and he was not happy the hardware store told him to use that. I think the guy couldn't read....


Today and yesterday :

Next I got some accent woman calling for 2 basic issues and wanting a free estimate for probably 1-2 hour job. She didn't comprehend the hourly rate. Again let say as an example 100$/hr that means for them I will spend 5 hours there if I have to for a repair, parts are included included. Estimates have a price tag. Next...
______

Another accent where the water wasn't shutting off in the tub and was wondering why it cost a 1 hour fee for me to shut it off! He said the handle broke off, I have wimpy pliers and I can't shut it off and finally he said I have no money. Next....
______

Another 2 callers wanting free estimates to build an entire bathroom in basements which entailed breaking concrete and locating the main drain. They both didn't have any idea of a budget and both declined my 1 hour fee and refund toward the job.


----------



## Tango

I got this awesome email today, completely disregarding the first line in the ad that says to call and I don't reply to emails...haha

_Hi! Need help with blocked drains at my house for affordable price. What price could you give me for 3 bath tubs & 5 bathroom sinks? Will choose most affordable price. House in _______. Thank you._


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

Tango said:


> I got this awesome email today, completely disregarding the first line in the ad that says to call and I don't reply to emails...haha
> 
> 
> 
> _Hi! Need help with blocked drains at my house for affordable price. What price could you give me for 3 bath tubs & 5 bathroom sinks? Will choose most affordable price. House in _______. Thank you._




$XX,000 for a new mainline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> $XX,000 for a new mainline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't even bother anymore... They will shop until they get the guy to come in for 20$ and a bottle of draino that he probably refills over and over with who knows what.....


----------



## Tango

I had a nightmare day yesterday, the transmission in the van finally let go while I was heading out for my first job. I still had 1st and 2nd gear to get me there... A woman had bought a house and just moved into it. 2 toilets both with rotted floors. I was able to reinforce one with plates and replace one lav faucet for her budget. The lav faucet downstairs was running a lot of hot water but she decided to leave it like that. The bath tub's hot side sounded like a boat horn for a full minute after closure. Also left it out for another time and budget. A whole lot more issues too.


While I'm at the second job in a luxurious house with luxurious lawn and driveway installing a pfister kitchen faucet on a new granite 6000 to 10 000$ countertop the woman flipped and screamed at me when I couldn't hook the water tube from the valve to the spout. It kept kinking and told her I had to wrap a tube and tape to prevent it from kinking.


Then she goes off saying I was doing on purpose to take more time to make more money. I was fed up and got angry too and told her it wasn't my fault her faucet was lower quality. More screaming ...my faucet is 500$. bla bla

Geez I'm here and every shop is closed because it was a holiday the day prior and I'm charging regular rates. I said fine I'm not charging for my time and right after that the freaking clip fell though the rag under the cabinet hole and couldn't find it. I was able to make it work but left empty handed with 40$ of materials out of my pocket. I called pakistan to order another clip. She better not call me when she gets the clip in the mail. I was so damn pissed.

Anyone else have issues with people who just installed a granite counter? I'm seriously thinking I'm going to turn everyone away with those. They all seem to think it should be free and plumbers are thieves and sheist? I also want to decline people who buy pfister stuff. I'd like suggestions really.


Total cost to replace the lines and to rebuild the tranny is going to be 3000$


----------



## Fatpat

Tango.

Why leave empty handed?
It’s like admitting she was right, she will keep on complaining anyway.

Now the tranny, feeling for you.


----------



## Tango

_Surprising events..._

Last night a woman calls for a clogged sink line and wants it done right now it's 8:30. I'm not going there that late unless she pays time and a half. She's not happy about the drain machine charge. Annoyed I say I got to pay off that 4000$ equipment somehow and she agrees. She also tries to haggle a little bit, nope she didn't get her way. So anyway she books an appointment in the morning and I'm like great what I'm I getting into again with another cheap one?

I get there at 9am the temperature is already hot and extremely humid close to 100F. I gather all the gear and go to the second floor condo. I'm greeted with a bathrobe and head towel and sleepy eyed tall woman. She says the furniture guy was a little reluctant to install the plumbing under the new counter, new sink, new faucet, new dishwasher. He did it anyway but left out the trap and pipe because of the black goo.(I'll get back to that later)

I set up and get going. The 2" copper pipe is completely clogged with black sludge like dinosaur oil after 3 million years! 3 attempts, each time I pull back the shop rag get smeared with this black sludge fest.

She tells me she has to get ready, I continue. She comes back and she's drying her hair in this tiny outfit. I dare not look too much. I finally get to clear the line.

She comes out to pay the bill and she goes to close the patio curtains and I take a good look. Her tiny shorts and outfit is molded to her behind and she is really gorgeous and I begin to suspect what she does for a living. Second and third clue was the payment in cash and saying she lives in 2 cities. Probably last night's lap dances!


I didn't get to install the trap as I suspect she's going to hire a cheap hack. Now about the hack who did half the plumbing already. He's a guy from the furniture store the Brick. It pisses me off that even big box stores employ plumbing hacks. I feel like opening a formal complaint but I won't have tangible proof. What would you do?


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> I had a nightmare day yesterday, the transmission in the van finally let go while I was heading out for my first job. I still had 1st and 2nd gear to get me there... A woman had bought a house and just moved into it. 2 toilets both with rotted floors. I was able to reinforce one with plates and replace one lav faucet for her budget. The lav faucet downstairs was running a lot of hot water but she decided to leave it like that. The bath tub's hot side sounded like a boat horn for a full minute after closure. Also left it out for another time and budget. A whole lot more issues too.
> 
> 
> While I'm at the second job in a luxurious house with luxurious lawn and driveway installing a pfister kitchen faucet on a new granite 6000 to 10 000$ countertop the woman flipped and screamed at me when I couldn't hook the water tube from the valve to the spout. It kept kinking and told her I had to wrap a tube and tape to prevent it from kinking.
> 
> 
> Then she goes off saying I was doing on purpose to take more time to make more money. I was fed up and got angry too and told her it wasn't my fault her faucet was lower quality. More screaming ...my faucet is 500$. bla bla
> 
> Geez I'm here and every shop is closed because it was a holiday the day prior and I'm charging regular rates. I said fine I'm not charging for my time and right after that the freaking clip fell though the rag under the cabinet hole and couldn't find it. I was able to make it work but left empty handed with 40$ of materials out of my pocket. I called pakistan to order another clip. She better not call me when she gets the clip in the mail. I was so damn pissed.
> 
> Anyone else have issues with people who just installed a granite counter? I'm seriously thinking I'm going to turn everyone away with those. They all seem to think it should be free and plumbers are thieves and sheist? I also want to decline people who buy pfister stuff. I'd like suggestions really.
> 
> 
> Total cost to replace the lines and to rebuild the tranny is going to be 3000$





I wont touch the granite top customers who think you should be able to install their junk for under 250.00 on their 20k granite tops...

I just tell them a minimum of $500 sight un-seen.... that usually scares them away and saves me a lot of greif

most of those kind of jobs you actually lose money on
and its best to just say noooooooooooooooooooo.....:vs_mad:.


I wont get into a screaming match with anyone over their junk parts...
it is better just to pack up and say you wont put up with their abusive attitude........

thank you good bye..........


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> I wont touch the granite top customers who think you should be able to install their junk for under 250.00 on their 20k granite tops...
> 
> I just tell them a minimum of $500 sight un-seen.... that usually scares them away and saves me a lot of greif
> 
> most of those kind of jobs you actually lose money on
> and its best to just say noooooooooooooooooooo.....:vs_mad:.
> 
> 
> I wont get into a screaming match with anyone over their junk parts...
> it is better just to pack up and say you wont put up with their abusive attitude........
> 
> thank you good bye..........


Two very wise points. Thank you for the great advice!

A price sight unseen for granite counters is something I will begin to do. Everyone who called me shopped for the lowest price and the only 2 granite counters I did this year ended like crap detailed in this thread. One reason I finished the installation is I was worried to get a bad review. I shouldn't worry if I leave unpaid in the middle of the dispute. It did bother me to lose the clip though. If she calls when she gets it, i'll tell her to call someone else.

So all in all not one good outcome came from those countertops. I will just say on the phone 500$ for double sinks, I'll add at least 400$ for a dishwasher as some take many hours of BS to adjust them right.(not to mention granite dishwasher grabbers that I have that no one else has.)


Another thing I've noticed is people shop around for their main water valve replacement. It's a tricky thing with the city shutting the water outside, they're not always fully closing with water dripping out and there trying to rush you to change it out. To add to the mix we have a lot of 5/8" mains and there is only one fitting for it and not always in stock. That too will have a hefty price tag plus a quote 90$ fee.


----------



## Tango

_I'm a scam artist because I charge for estimates??_

I think I just got a nutcase this afternoon.

I get a call yesterday from a man who's house flooded when the spring thaw, not by the river like all the neighbors but by a sewer back up. I told him I charged for a basement bath reno, he gave me his address. I told my girlfriend that I found it strange because no one wants to pay for that.

I get there and tells me his ankle biter dog just bit another tradesman the previous day. As soon as I'm downstairs he's telling me what needs to be done. He talks like a squad machine gun and stutters and I can't get a word in. He says to me I already have the job because he only needs one estimate for the government to be approved for funds and the go ahead.

I see the lav vent goes nowhere in the trusts. I tell him I'll have to do it properly but he's not having it that it's only a 2000$ reno and all I see are a few drain pipes, no walls or water pipes. I'm thinking another one who think a full pipe job is 2000$ I guess materials grow on trees and labor should be minimum wage?


I tell him before we go any further, I open my clip board for him to sign my work order and now he's telling me I'm a scam artist who wants money and he kicked the other contractor out because he too was charging for estimates. He goes on to say he was a policeman for 28 years and he's owned 8 restaurants and free estimate is business and I'm screwing him. Then he says it's illegal to charge for an estimate but he didn't want to give me the number of the goverment agent who told him so.

He says its the law by the construction commission. I tell him the construction commission are for new buildings and commercial buildings. What he's talking about is not related at all with house renos. Guess what I've read the whole R-20 law last year to prepare for my exam too!

He took the name from my service van and I got the hell out! :vs_whistle:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

any estimates I do for any type of insurance or financing or grants I charge from $500.00 on up depending the total cost and tell the customer and put it i writing when I get the job you get your estimate money back so the estimate in the end is free if your not just whoring me for an estimate to fill your pockets...weeds out the a$$wads real quick..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> any estimates I do for any type of insurance or financing or grants I charge from $500.00 on up depending the total cost and tell the customer and put it i writing when I get the job you get your estimate money back so the estimate in the end is free if your not just whoring me for an estimate to fill your pockets...weeds out the a$$wads real quick..


Exactly, I told him he'd be credited if he hired me. Geez one hour rate for an estimate that's going to take at the very least half a day to count and write up all the scope of work. Might as well climb the estimate rate to at least 400$. Like Master Mark said, reno's are trouble....

Weird thing, he agrees to pay for an estimate on the phone but when I get there I'm a crook? WTF??

Looks like all I got to date for reno's are wads, no one paid yet except one (that's another opera story...)


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I look at this way, when I do an estimate for someone to get paid that money its just like being a grant writer and they get a good percentage of what they write, so yes its more than fair to charge a good amount to cover all your time, I explain this to the people in those terms and it sinks in a bit better of why I charge and how they are getting all the money from the insurance company..I tell them I can say its gona cost $100.00 instead of $5000.00 and you can pound salt when thats all the insurance company gives you on my word and I wont do the work either...it seems the more direct you are with a customer and explain why you should make money they agree more..just look at all the corrupt politicians that after being caught with their hand in the cookie pot almost demand from the people that they deserve it and people just accept it..wacky for sure but it seems to work..


----------



## Alan

What i've noticed about granite companies are that they spout off with "free sink and faucet with your granite!!!"

I've installed countless pieces of junk over the years that were 'free'

Every time I hear the name pfister, I make sure to let people know that it's a black and decker product now, and the quality is extremely low. Most of the free crap is even lower quality than this, but it wouldn't surprise me if the granite companies told that lady that she's getting a free faucet with her granite - A $500 value!!!!!!!!!!

Why don't people realize that nothing is ever free. It cost somebody something, and more than likely they have built that into the exorbitant price of the countertop. You are actually paying for it.

In fact, it's more like this : If you buy our granite, you're stuck with the sink and faucet we provide, because we know you won't want to spend extra money for plumbing fixtures after we empty your pocketbook.


----------



## Alan

Yesterday I returned a call from a guy who wants me to give him a price to replace water lines in two downstairs apartments. They are small places, and the crawlspace is not too horrible.

His first issue was that he already has a plumber doing the two upstairs units. When they quoted him the additional two downstairs units it was $1000 extra. He wanted me to come at 5:30 probably because he didn't want them to know he was price shopping, and also so I didn't cross paths with the other plumber that was there pricing out the job before me.

So I get there and he shows me the place, then he asks me to give him a price for just installing new waters, a separate price for installing the waters, and removing the old galvanized lines, a separate price for setting the two bathtubs that he is going to provide, and a separate price to remove the old broken oval asbestos chimney and replace it with oval b-vent. (i'm not doing that last one, because i'm not an asbestos abatement contractor. I'm sure he will just rip it out himself and if he does, i'm not setting foot in that building.)

Right off the bat I can tell he just wants to be cheap and price shop and get 6 different plumbers doing different parts of his project because one might save him 20 bucks.

I asked him what he thought about replacing the galvanized drainage since the walls are open, and he told me if I can do it for under $1000 then fine, but the other plumber already used up most of his money.

I noticed a broken fitting at one of the kitchen sinks and he asked me how to fix it. I told him they make a tool for that, or just cut everything out from under the building and start over with it. No request for a separate price on that.

So I've had a pretty good month. It would be nice to get another decent check in, but this just seems like too much work for something that's being priced out by 6 other plumbers. I don't want to ignore him either. I understand money is a thing, but this is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Yesterday I returned a call from a guy who wants me to give him a price to replace water lines in two downstairs apartments. They are small places, and the crawlspace is not too horrible.



Do you go around looking at jobs like that for free? Or you go take a look for free but charge for the quote if you go home and count?


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Do you go around looking at jobs like that for free? Or you go take a look for free but charge for the quote if you go home and count?


I haven't been in a position yet where giving estimates are putting me out of any other work, so at this point i'm doing them for free. It's basically costing me fuel. Other plumbers in town are giving free estimates, so I figure this is where i'm at if I want to stay competitive, otherwise I could give a flat rate on it over the phone which I know would be high, and end up not getting the job with this cheap dude anyway.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> I haven't been in a position yet where giving estimates are putting me out of any other work, so at this point i'm doing them for free. It's basically costing me fuel. Other plumbers in town are giving free estimates, so I figure this is where i'm at if I want to stay competitive, otherwise I could give a flat rate on it over the phone which I know would be high, and end up not getting the job with this cheap dude anyway.


Are your estimates between 2 numbers, lets say for example 1000$ to 1400$ or a fixed price(quote)?

Is it a verbal price or do you write it down on a work order with scope of work on the job?

For us a verbal estimate is law so it's one reason I don't want to say a number on the spot for a big job for a reno or major repiping. I crunch the numbers at home.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Are your estimates between 2 numbers, lets say for example 1000$ to 1400$ or a fixed price(quote)?
> 
> Is it a verbal price or do you write it down on a work order with scope of work on the job?
> 
> For us a verbal estimate is law so it's one reason I don't want to say a number on the spot for a big job for a reno or major repiping. I crunch the numbers at home.


I could give someone a verbal estimate in a range to see if they want me to explore the project further, but in the end California law requires a written contract for anything over $500. I might as well crunch the numbers at home at that point.


----------



## Tango

Opened a thread


----------



## Tango

_Let's make a deal!_

Just got a second call from an arab accented man. He called 3 days earlier saying his tenant has a clogged toilet in an apartment. He didn't accept the rate. Now just this evening he calls back and now he wants to make a deal for ___$ all included because his tenant hasn't been able to use the toilet for 3 days and now he can't wait. His deal is less than the rate!

I guess all the other companies were too expensive because he's calling me back. Or it could be the construction vacation because the majority of companies are closed for 2 weeks. I tell him no deal you pay the regular rate plus taxes plus machine fee if I have to pull the toilet. What!?? What!"?? No it won't take that long and I send you an email payment and insists on a flat rate... He then tells me the tenant's address. 

I tell him to be there at 9:30 and he's paying regular rate but no I have to wait because he lives 1 1/4 hour away and has to drive his kids to school. As if I have all the time in the world to wait for him and knowing he'll try to screw the payment when it's due. Whatever guy call tomorrow and I'll see. 

In the meantime his number is being blocked!


----------



## Tango

It's amazing to think a landlord who rakes in at the very least for one building 6 apartment x 700$ (4200$) a month to harass, haggle and cheat tradesmen for their work. What's more deplorable than that is to deprive their tenant the use of their single toilet for days to save 40$ and try to screw the people who will help them.


----------



## OpenSights

Make sure payment in full upon completion too! 

When my spidey sense goes off like that I either walk or payment up front, but without flat rate, that’s hard. A check is a legal agreement.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Make sure payment in full upon completion too!
> 
> When my spidey sense goes off like that I either walk or payment up front, but without flat rate, that’s hard. A check is a legal agreement.



That's the problem with these guys, once they agree to the rate and comes time to pay I've had a few saying to remove the taxes because they are not paying it. Some say you didn't tell me there was tax so I don't have to pay them. And lastly a few say it didn't take long so they don't want to pay the minimum hour charged.


If I take an upfront cheque from one them I'd write on the work order the cheque is for as a deposit towards the total amount and non refundable.


I'm tempted to make money but I've dealt so many times with them I know it's instant trouble, all the F...king time, yes with a capital F!

Sometimes I get lucky when I turn away one of those jokers and get another job instead.


----------



## Tango

_Late night emergency, No ablah english_

8 pm last night, got a call from a phone card number. A well spoken man with a spanish accent saying he's got in a emergency and there's a lot of water behind the fridge. He's out of town and the woman will pay. I get there and see through the back door window the kitchen island askewed the fridge pulled stuff everywhere and I see only one towels on the floor doing nothing against the flood. 

The mexican woman opens the door all panicked. I hear this rushing sound of a burst pipe. I go behind the fridge and I see a 1/4 press coupling broken in half. I slowly make my way in the basement on these ultra tight stairs laden with left over paint cans and scrap lumber. water is spewing from the line, water dripping from the old ceiling about an inch of water on the floor. She shows me where the valve and I close it.

I come back with the paperwork tell her the evening hourly rate plus parts plus taxes. She signs the work order. It looked like the kitchen was redone but the old pipes in the basement are a mess. I decide to connect the fridge to the sink line with new material instead of hooking to the awful looking copper pipe thats all fubar.

Came to find out the old woman with her skirt unbuttoned and the belly protruding from the shirt pulled too much on the fridge and the line coupling broke. 

Now comes to pay the bill she now says you told me that much so and so. These accents are always doing on purpose to go to the hourly rate and ignore that it took more than one hour, parts aren't free, I even told her the aprox number of parts and taxes. This one was pretending not to understand english when it was time to pay! She pulled my chain for half an hour saying she didn't have all the cash, I said let's go to the bank or write a check....bla bla bla. then she calls the man who is now her husband and I wait another 15 minutes. I speak to him and says he will come by and pay the rest when he come back in town tomorrow. All of a sudden the woman has another 100$ that was absent at first.

Anyway we'll see if he comes and pays the rest.


----------



## tim666

I'm noticing a theme in this thread. Maybe in your ad you should state "whites only"


----------



## 89plumbum

tim666 said:


> I'm noticing a theme in this thread. Maybe in your ad you should state "whites only"


Not knocking anyone, just an observation.

When I worked in Plattsburgh, Ny. My employer had a lot of French Canadian customers (which my wife is one). Almost verbatim, what is said about the "accents" on this site is exactly what he would say about them daily. 

I just have to laugh at people who are scared of other cultures.


----------



## Tango

tim666 said:


> I'm noticing a theme in this thread. Maybe in your ad you should state "whites only"


I'm not bashing on immigrants, it's not my intent. I've had bad experiences with whites too, just take a look at the thread "Sheist load of sheist" She was a white girl and probably the worst case I got yet. I've also had the white woman who made a tantrum about her kitchen faucet.

I've worked for many immigrants who have accents that were nice and decent and I've mentioned about them in other threads. When I point to the language of a person it provides context to the overall situation of the story. Yes I have more hard time with them maybe because of the language difference, values and beliefs.

It's the reality of things and I'm not sugar coating it. I stay polite on the forum and I also polite in real life but sometimes it escalates with anyone. Just this example the guy didn't call back or came by to pay the difference, now I have to run for the balance.


I'm a verbal person and I like to share my experiences because in return many members provide useful tips to get better at dealing with these issues. If it bothers the members that I post my stories send me a pm and I will stop. Simple as that.


----------



## The Dane

tim666 said:


> I'm noticing a theme in this thread. Maybe in your ad you should state "whites only"


If you are trying to say that people who use the term accents are racists. I must correct you as you are wrong. 

Labeling a person an accent has nothing to do with race. They are simply grouping customers together and putting a label on that group and as the people they are referring to has a different accent than the norm for their area it is simply a factual label. 

No different than a group labeled Canadians or musicians. They also never stated any hate towards all people of such a group but merely stated that they have a tendency to be difficult customers where they don't believe the business is worth the headache.

I am getting tired of all the people these days trying so hard left and right to label others with negative labels such as racist, openly or between the lines. Simply so they can feel better about themselves instead of putting more effort in to making themselves better.

The most judgemental and hateful people I have met are those who make the biggest claim to not be so.

I never judge people blindly. Only after knowing them do I judge them. That being said I do take it as a warning sign that people claim to fight for social justice or those of faith. Warning sign not judgement as srated in my experience the most judgemental and hateful people are those who claim to be the least of such.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

The Dane said:


> If you are trying to say that people who use the term accents are racists. I must correct you as you are wrong.
> 
> Labeling a person an accent has nothing to do with race. They are simply grouping customers together and putting a label on that group and as the people they are referring to has a different accent than the norm for their area it is simply a factual label.
> 
> No different than a group labeled Canadians or musicians. They also never stated any hate towards all people of such a group but merely stated that they have a tendency to be difficult customers where they don't believe the business is worth the headache.
> 
> I am getting tired of all the people these days trying so hard left and right to label others with negative labels such as racist, openly or between the lines. Simply so they can feel better about themselves instead of putting more effort in to making themselves better.
> 
> The most judgemental and hateful people I have met are those who make the biggest claim to not be so.
> 
> I never judge people blindly. Only after knowing them do I judge them. That being said I do take it as a warning sign that people claim to fight for social justice or those of faith. Warning sign not judgement as srated in my experience the most judgemental and hateful people are those who claim to be the least of such.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk




well said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

tim666 said:


> I'm noticing a theme in this thread. Maybe in your ad you should state "whites only"




says the devil worshiper

“666”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

tim666 said:


> I'm noticing a theme in this thread. Maybe in your ad you should state "whites only"



works for me.............:devil3:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

The Dane said:


> If you are trying to say that people who use the term accents are racists. I must correct you as you are wrong.
> 
> Labeling a person an accent has nothing to do with race. They are simply grouping customers together and putting a label on that group and as the people they are referring to has a different accent than the norm for their area it is simply a factual label.
> 
> No different than a group labeled Canadians or musicians. They also never stated any hate towards all people of such a group but merely stated that they have a tendency to be difficult customers where they don't believe the business is worth the headache.
> 
> I am getting tired of all the people these days trying so hard left and right to label others with negative labels such as racist, openly or between the lines. Simply so they can feel better about themselves instead of putting more effort in to making themselves better.
> 
> The most judgemental and hateful people I have met are those who make the biggest claim to not be so.
> 
> I never judge people blindly. Only after knowing them do I judge them. That being said I do take it as a warning sign that people claim to fight for social justice or those of faith. Warning sign not judgement as srated in my experience the most judgemental and hateful people are those who claim to be the least of such.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk





but there is truth that some races or groups of people haggle on a daily basis for what they pay, its their culture and you should be able to play the game for them, every estimate you give should have wiggle room to haggle on the price, if you watch any tv shows that they travel the world like " bizarre foods" you can see the people at markets like to haggle on price and actually get insulted if you pay what they want , so its not a personal issue to do with you or your pricing but many cultures other than American like to haggle, where most Americans are stupid enough or afraid enough not to ask for a discount or money off what they are buying..


----------



## Tango

On the way back from my drain cleaning job this morning I drove to the place where the fridge line broke. I saw the man, he went in and got the balance of cash and said thank you for your services.

A good ending on this one.

@The Dane : As true as can be, well said! 

I have a regular black man customer who haggles all the time. I always start a little higher and we get both what we want. I give him a super low price to install and remove his window AC twice a year. I charge almost full price when his toilet clogs. 2x already. After I'm done he walks to the gas station and I meet him there to pick up my pay. He's a good man.


----------



## exclamation

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> but there is truth that some races or groups of people haggle on a daily basis for what they pay, its their culture and you should be able to play the game for them...
> 
> the people at markets like to haggle on price and actually get insulted if you pay what they want...
> 
> but many cultures other than American like to haggle, where most Americans are stupid enough or afraid enough not to ask for a discount or money off what they are buying..


Or we don’t haggle because we expect a quality product at a fair price and feel that haggling over a price that was never meant to be negotiable is not the highest and best use of our time?

It’s true about haggling being a cultural thing and we just don’t have time for the whole:
customer : “ I really hate your product, but how much will you sell it to me for?
Proprietor: “it’s too great - I couldn’t possibly sell it”
Customer: “it’s not all that great, but the fact is I need it anyway, so how much”

Tbh it sounds like the stupidest song and dance I have ever heard and would drive me nuts if I had to act like that every time I wanted to buy something.


----------



## The Dane

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most Americans are stupid enough or afraid enough not to ask for a discount or money off what they are buying..


It's not stupidity or fear. It's a matter of respect. Seller of product or service show you common respect by not trying to take advantage of stupid or scared people by pricing according to what it's worth to him. By not haggling over a price a customer show the seller the common respect not to assume he was trying to rip the customer off and if the customer does not agree on what the product or service is worth to him then he simply does not waste anyone's time and moves on. 

Mutual respect is the key to any good relationship or society.
Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

The Dane said:


> It's not stupidity or fear. It's a matter of respect. Seller of product or service show you common respect by not trying to take advantage of stupid or scared people by pricing according to what it's worth to him. By not haggling over a price a customer show the seller the common respect not to assume he was trying to rip the customer off and if the customer does not agree on what the product or service is worth to him then he simply does not waste anyone's time and moves on.
> 
> Mutual respect is the key to any good relationship or society.
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I sorta disagree, everything in life is negotiable....did you ever buy a new car and pay sticker, a new house and pay asking price, goto a garage sale and pay whats listed etc..and work from the trades is just the same, just look at Trump renegotiating all the contracts or deals prior people have made for a better end on the USA, I dont look at haggling or a better word if you want..negotiate for a better price or deal a bad thing, I do it all the time and get better prices or deals..its the American way..if your gona be in business your going to negotiate, when you goto the supply house with a big order you dont ask for the best price? ever?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

Tango said:


> On the way back from my drain cleaning job this morning I drove to the place where the fridge line broke. I saw the man, he went in and got the balance of cash and said thank you for your services.
> 
> 
> 
> A good ending on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Dane : As true as can be, well said!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a regular black man customer who haggles all the time. I always start a little higher and we get both what we want. I give him a super low price to install and remove his window AC twice a year. I charge almost full price when his toilet clogs. 2x already. After I'm done he walks to the gas station and I meet him there to pick up my pay. He's a good man.




its all the cornbread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exclamation

Shtrns: have you ever asked for a better price on fast food? What about at a real restaurant? Starbucks? Ever ask a doctor for a special rate for an x-ray? Not everything is negotiable, however any business is free to negotiate if they wish. Many do not. In America its mostly take it or leave it - when businesses don’t sell enough for their budget goals, that’s when they see that the marketplace has determined that their goods or services are not worth their asking price, but as far as I know the value of a particular good or service is determined by what people are willing to pay for it - once it is not profitable to produce a good or service, then it no longer makes sense for the business to participate in that market. I think the thing a lot of people here get upset about is when a customer thinks a part cost and whatever labor (at minimum wage or just over) is involved in installing it = what they should pay. Obviously this is laughable.


----------



## Tango

_Mini story time... _

_1...._
I'm at HD waiting for the clerk to fishish up his current customer. A couple are trying to figure out what kind of drain pipe they need while giving gestures and showing him pictures on the guy's phone.

The clerk sees me and says hey! this guy is a plumber and right away I have a phone shoved my way and I see a waste pipe for vanities. The couple didn't see it coming one bit and I say "Ahh yes that is an ikea drain pipe, you can hire me I’m a plumbing contractor but I don’t give out free advice".

He asks yeah but I just want to know what that thing is that’s sticking out. I replied do you want to make an appointment? They stared at me doe eyed for a few seconds and the clerk defeated said ok I understand. The couple without any further clue just left.

I had a chat with the clerk to explain why it wasn't wise to be free...


_2...._
Yesterday at another store I saw someone who had brought a big chunk of glued pvc and fitting for his pool and was fishing for answers. They don't sell that kind of pipe there!! I should record this stuff its so damn funny.


_3...._
Lastly yesterday afternoon this guy calls me asking if I sell parts, I say like what? Well I hive this thing of 3" by maybe I don't know 2" which connects to something of 4" inches. I said stop! What are you talking about your'e not making any sense? "well it's for my boat"....:bangin:


----------



## Tango

exclamation said:


> Shtrns: have you ever asked for a better price on fast food? What about at a real restaurant? Starbucks? Ever ask a doctor for a special rate for an x-ray? Not everything is negotiable,



I've written this before but the immigrants in my city try to haggle the cashier at Home depot. :vs_whistle:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

exclamation said:


> Shtrns: have you ever asked for a better price on fast food? What about at a real restaurant? Starbucks? Ever ask a doctor for a special rate for an x-ray? Not everything is negotiable, however any business is free to negotiate if they wish. Many do not. In America its mostly take it or leave it - when businesses don’t sell enough for their budget goals, that’s when they see that the marketplace has determined that their goods or services are not worth their asking price, but as far as I know the value of a particular good or service is determined by what people are willing to pay for it - once it is not profitable to produce a good or service, then it no longer makes sense for the business to participate in that market. I think the thing a lot of people here get upset about is when a customer thinks a part cost and whatever labor (at minimum wage or just over) is involved in installing it = what they should pay. Obviously this is laughable.



actually it is all negotiable...including doctors..have you ever seen your insurance payments for medical services? the doctor bills for $1000.00 and the insurance pays $700.00 and the doctor takes it as payment in full, its done all the time, as far as eating out, you can choose to eat any place you want a 5 star burger place in NYC and pay $60.00 plus for a burger or the local burger place for $10.00, thats a choice you make and what to pay, and negotiating prices has nothing to do with staying profitable..you make more money with volume and making a good profit than making a killing on only a few jobs..its all how you look at it..nothing is written in stone...if I go shopping at home depot I accept paying that price, but if i can buy it much cheaper online then I do it and home depot loses my business, but home depot does negotiate, bring in a cheaper price from another store and they claim they will beat it..


----------



## exclamation

Well that’s kinda my point - some will, some won’t - it’s up to the proprietor- I’ve never had a dr willing to bargain - probably because I’ve never tried because thank god I’ve never had to go for anything more than like the flu or a pulled muscle that I thought might have been worse than what it was - some plumbers feel that they already give a great price and someone trying to haggle an already great price is an ignorant ass - I don’t blame them.


----------



## The Dane

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if I go shopping at home depot I accept paying that price, but if i can buy it much cheaper online then I do it and home depot loses my business, but home depot does negotiate, bring in a cheaper price from another store and they claim they will beat it..


That is not negotiating. That is giving their customers a promise before they even set foot in the store. A promise to stay competitive in the market place so they can hold on to their customers. Not standing at the register back and forth trying to agree on a products value.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

The Dane said:


> That is not negotiating. That is giving their customers a promise before they even set foot in the store. A promise to stay competitive in the market place so they can hold on to their customers. Not standing at the register back and forth trying to agree on a products value.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


correct, but their prices are not always the cheapest, its a marketing gimmick that makes people think they are getting the best price and I bet 95% of homedepot shoppers dont compare prices anywhere else...some negotiations are person to person , some are not like the insures shorting the drs bill, im not saying i personally challenge the dr for a cheaper bill as its all covered by insurance, and the insurance company negotiates, if I was paying out of pocket for medical you bet your butt I would be wheeling and dealing for a better price, I have done it at my dentist and will do it anyplace I can..why not? nothing to lose on my part for trying, except a few people may get butt hurt for me asking..too bad...any money in my pocket is better than theirs, and thats why I dont get pissed when customers try it with me..and thats marketing too, if a customer asked for a best price or better deal and I tell them I will do it just for them as a special and they go with the job, I win, as the cost reduction or added work was already figured into my price..


----------



## tim666

The Dane said:


> If you are trying to say that people who use the term accents are racists. I must correct you as you are wrong.
> 
> Labeling a person an accent has nothing to do with race. They are simply grouping customers together and putting a label on that group and as the people they are referring to has a different accent than the norm for their area it is simply a factual label.
> 
> No different than a group labeled Canadians or musicians. They also never stated any hate towards all people of such a group but merely stated that they have a tendency to be difficult customers where they don't believe the business is worth the headache.
> 
> I am getting tired of all the people these days trying so hard left and right to label others with negative labels such as racist, openly or between the lines. Simply so they can feel better about themselves instead of putting more effort in to making themselves better.
> 
> The most judgemental and hateful people I have met are those who make the biggest claim to not be so.
> 
> I never judge people blindly. Only after knowing them do I judge them. That being said I do take it as a warning sign that people claim to fight for social justice or those of faith. Warning sign not judgement as srated in my experience the most judgemental and hateful people are those who claim to be the least of such.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I'm not a social warrior. This is an international forum, people from all over the world all colors, races, sexes, religions, with only one thing in common, plumbing. 
Ps: perhaps you were already thinking the same thing as nowhere in my post did I call anyone a racist.


----------



## The Dane

tim666 said:


> I'm not a social warrior. This is an international forum, people from all over the world all colors, races, sexes, religions, with only one thing in common, plumbing.
> Ps: perhaps you were already thinking the same thing as nowhere in my post did I call anyone a racist.


I never said that you called anyone a racist. I said "if you are trying to say that". I was simply trying to tell you what I understood your post to mean. You wrote "maybe in your adds you should write whites only". Can you blame me for reading that between the lines to mean racist? Seemed like a reference to old days where racist business owners posted signs saying those exact words "whites only"

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

tim666 said:


> I'm noticing a theme in this thread. Maybe in your ad you should state "whites only"


Can you elaborate on your statement so we can get a clear picture? I'm not sure to understand it...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Can you elaborate on your statement so we can get a clear picture? I'm not sure to understand it...


he got caught calling someone a racist with his sarcastic way and doesnt want to have to explain himself..been through this battle in the past with him..


----------



## tim666

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> works for me.............:devil3:


You have yourself proven your bigotry.


----------



## tim666

Tango said:


> Can you elaborate on your statement so we can get a clear picture? I'm not sure to understand it...


I meant it exactly as it was taken.


----------



## The Dane

tim666 said:


> I meant it exactly as it was taken.


Wait, first you write that nowhere did you call anyone a racist but now you say it was meant exactly as it was taken. It was taken to mean racist. Now please either man up and clearly state your opinion and stand by it or stop trying to throw insults out and then hide behind not having said it in those direct words. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim666

The Dane said:


> Wait, first you write that nowhere did you call anyone a racist but now you say it was meant exactly as it was taken. It was taken to mean racist. Now please either man up and clearly state your opinion and stand by it or stop trying to throw insults out and then hide behind not having said it in those direct words.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I most definitely meant it as it was taken. I just never called anyone racist, I could have been just giving advice ala $hitrunsdownhill.


----------



## The Dane

tim666 said:


> I most definitely meant it as it was taken. I just never called anyone racist, I could have been just giving advice ala $hitrunsdownhill.


No, no you certainly never called anyone a racist by that word but you did just admit it was meant that way. Now since you said yourself that members here are from all over the world and of all races I would like to ask why you jump to conclusions that others using the term accents must be white racist people? They could just as well be of any other race and talking about any other group than themselves or even of their own race but from a different place with different accent. Why do you single out white people as racist? I believe that in itself actually makes you the racist. Are you by chance of a minority group in the place where you live and if so do you have a tendency to call anyone a racist because you find comfort in the victim mentality? I would encourage you to think about striving to make yourself a better person than those you disagree with instead of trying to tear them down.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

tim666 said:


> You have yourself proven your bigotry.


 yes, and you know what..I dont care...:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:besides I have a klan meeting later....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

The Dane said:


> No, no you certainly never called anyone a racist by that word but you did just admit it was meant that way. Now since you said yourself that members here are from all over the world and of all races I would like to ask why you jump to conclusions that others using the term accents must be white racist people? They could just as well be of any other race and talking about any other group than themselves or even of their own race but from a different place with different accent. Why do you single out white people as racist? I believe that in itself actually makes you the racist. Are you by chance of a minority group in the place where you live and if so do you have a tendency to call anyone a racist because you find comfort in the victim mentality? I would encourage you to think about striving to make yourself a better person than those you disagree with instead of trying to tear them down.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


your wasting your time, many moons ago this libatard bashed Trump and the USA many times and hes back todo it again..


----------



## The Dane

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your wasting your time, many moons ago this libatard bashed Trump and the USA many times and hes back todo it again..


That might well be. I believe I vaguely remember that. I much like what you normally post so don't take this as an insult but I would equally encourage you too to strive to be a better person than the one you disagree with rather than stoop to name calling.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

all in fun...just being a bit sarcastic to break his chops...at the end of the day we can all have a beer..seems guys can beat the crap out of each other all day but at quitting time all is good..now with females they fight to the death..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> all in fun...just being a bit sarcastic to break his chops...at the end of the day we can all have a beer..seems guys can beat the crap out of each other all day but at quitting time all is good..now with females they fight to the death..


You should of posted the "magic apple" video here! That was hilarious! :vs_laugh::biggrin::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I can...


----------



## tim666

Tango said:


> _You you, I call the police!_
> 
> 
> :vs_coffee:8 am:vs_mobile:, this asian woman calls "thee counter top guy didn't put the pipe." I replied I hope not they are not licenced to do that. "I pay lot O money, I have no water for 3 days! Can you com wight now?"
> 
> 
> I bet it made her even angrier as I left without changing my tone once. I think she was the one trying to con me. I relish the day I have more volume of calls just to ditch them the first second I hear their accents. :ban:


Same thing as my first post, just worded differently


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

tim666 said:


> I'm not a social warrior. This is an international forum, people from all over the world all colors, races, sexes, religions, with only one thing in common, plumbing.
> Ps: perhaps you were already thinking the same thing as nowhere in my post did I call anyone a racist.



yes you are, you like to stir the pot and see what comes to the top...agreed people from all walks of life come here either to watch or join, and it is also try many races or religions have there quirks that they are known for..example..the irish like to drink..is that racist of me to say?? NO it is not..so by saying one race or group of people are cheap or dont pay or whatever is not racist..if it is then you are free to explain how it is....ill give you another example, many people dont want to work for lgbt people, but I have found they are some of the better paying and loyal customers, so is that racist???


----------



## Tango

Yesterday I had to go to a 4th/6 floor condo. The woman said on the phone the faucet was not installed correctly and the AC drain had been plugged. I had to drive around looking for the right building in the maze of street on the property grounds and all the building look the same, trying to find visitor parking, gathered all my stuff on dolly, walked across the lot, waited at the buzzer downstairs, waited for the elevator, walking along hallways to find the right door....

I get there and see the kitchen faucet was tightened the wrong way so that it couldn't reach the left side of the double sink. Looking underneath I saw the AC drain line capped, no branch for it on the drain and the sink drain had been replaced with abs instead of pvc.

I tell her I needed to replace the drain pipe with pvc to conform to code because if I touch it, it's my butt on the line if the building catches on fire. I also tell her that the work wasn't done by a plumber. I tell her I would need to get that pipe as it is seldomly needed.

She says she's refusing the job and it's going to cost that much and its the realtors who got someone to do that less than 2 weeks ago and she paid for a new counter and plumbing bla bla bla. Did she expect charity work?

Do I need to tell people if they call me out that if they refuse the work I'll be charging a minimum hour. It would get old quick for the few times a situation comes up like this.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Yesterday I had to go to a 4th/6 floor condo. The woman said on the phone the faucet was not installed correctly and the AC drain had been plugged. I had to drive around looking for the right building in the maze of street on the property grounds and all the building look the same, trying to find visitor parking, gathered all my stuff on dolly, walked across the lot, waited at the buzzer downstairs, waited for the elevator, walking along hallways to find the right door....
> 
> I get there and see the kitchen faucet was tightened the wrong way so that it couldn't reach the left side of the double sink. Looking underneath I saw the AC drain line capped, no branch for it on the drain and the sink drain had been replaced with abs instead of pvc.
> 
> I tell her I needed to replace the drain pipe with pvc to conform to code because if I touch it, it's my butt on the line if the building catches on fire. I also tell her that the work wasn't done by a plumber. I tell her I would need to get that pipe as it is seldomly needed.
> 
> She says she's refusing the job and it's going to cost that much and its the realtors who got someone to do that less than 2 weeks ago and she paid for a new counter and plumbing bla bla bla. Did she expect charity work?
> 
> Do I need to tell people if they call me out that if they refuse the work I'll be charging a minimum hour. It would get old quick for the few times a situation comes up like this.


 since it wasnt technically an estimate call at the time you scheduled to go, you should have told the people its a billable service call to trouble shoot her problems, that sounds better than " I gota take a look" , then she would be prepared to pay something even if the work wasnt done.. you gota dazzle them with bull$hit sometimes...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> since it wasnt technically an estimate call at the time you scheduled to go, you should have told the people its a billable service call to trouble shoot her problems, that sounds better than " I gota take a look" , then she would be prepared to pay something even if the work wasnt done.. you gota dazzle them with bull$hit sometimes...


Lately I was thinking of changing my formula to service call fee and hourly rate.

Until then I could also say on the phone a minimum one hour fee in any circumstances. However it doesn't explain a lot and there will be confusion, it sounds too hard to comprehend. Maybe one hour minimum fee if work is done or not. It's quick to the point and understandable. What do you think?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I would charge a service call flat rate and then charge by the job, if you go hourly you will shoot yourself in the foot for making money..if you get the job you can tell the people the service call price will go towards the job, and you can just inflate the price so you make the same money and the people think they are getting a deal or not paying the service call..just a shell game on how your money comes in..


----------



## Tango

*Run Forest Run and don't come back!*

I declined this job this morning as fast as I could when the owner showed me this. I went to put my work order back in the truck waited till he was gone and came back to take pictures just for you guys. Clogged sink line in the apartment and a second pipe clog underground from the adjacent one. Notice the drain is actually polyethylene pipe for pumps. How can tenants live in hell holes like this.


----------



## Alan

JHC, What a dump.

No way to make any money at all instead of wasting your trip?


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> JHC, What a dump.
> 
> No way to make any money at all instead of wasting your trip?


Wasted 1.5 hour of my time and gas I will never get back. The guy owned a garage around the corner. The woman at he cash was ecstatic when I said I was the plumber. Her hopes are crushed by now. F that, let someone else take a risk of this mess and walking in this crap to repipe. Praying like mad to get paid.

I forgot there was also a copper line he wanted me to fix and he had shut down because it was gushing.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Wasted 1.5 hour of my time and gas I will never get back. The guy owned a garage around the corner. The woman at he cash was ecstatic when I said I was the plumber. Her hopes are crushed by now. F that, let someone else take a risk of this mess and walking in this crap to repipe. Praying like mad to get paid.
> 
> I forgot there was also a copper line he wanted me to fix and he had shut down because it was gushing.


you should have hammered him with a price and told him you want it up front ..nothing to lose on your part if he says no, you didnt want to do it anyway, but for a super premium price, just put on the rubber jump suit...and yup thats a $hithole to work in, explain that to him also..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you should have hammered him with a price and told him you want it up front ..nothing to lose on your part if he says no, you didnt want to do it anyway, but for a super premium price, just put on the rubber jump suit...and yup thats a $hithole to work in, explain that to him also..


Damn Do you do phone consultations? I should hire you next time and call you for advice.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Damn Do you do phone consultations? I should hire you next time and call you for advice.


 LOL..do you have a credit card I can keep on file for billing purposes???..:vs_lol:


I rarley turn a job down from looks, but they will pay $$$$$$$$$$$$ dearly for me to get $hitted up doing it, I have a box of disposable tyvek suits I can zip myself into and after the job just unzip and throw in the garbage.. 

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwiX9d-thN7cAhUGMd8KHUmwBagQ9aACCEI&adurl=


https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwiX9d-thN7cAhUGMd8KHUmwBagQ9aACCEI&adurl=


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

trying to post link..
https://www.amazon.com/DuPont-TY122...TF8&qid=1533751373&sr=1-4&keywords=tyvek+suit

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwiX9d-thN7cAhUGMd8KHUmwBagQ9aACCD0&adurl=https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwiX9d-thN7cAhUGMd8KHUmwBagQ9aACCEI&adurl=https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwiX9d-thN7cAhUGMd8KHUmwBagQ9aACCEI&adurl=


----------



## Tango

*Funny little story...*

An accented woman calls yesterday to say her water on the roof that feeds the kitchen bathroom pipes has started to leak in may areas inside. I don't know what the hell of a kind of plumbing that is but she asks when I can go. Probably froze.... I can't finish my sentence about the rate and says she found cheaper but would like a free estimate. She lives 1 hour and 20 minute! I laughed and said no. I'm thinking to myself good luck with the handy hack.

She calls back today and instead of calling the hack she mistakenly calls me and says "So you are coming over this saturday if you are in the area"?

I replied "Don't you remember you said I was too expensive"? Good luck with the hacker! :whistling2:


----------



## Tango

It shows I've been working a lot and I'm tired. I reread my post and it looks awful. Too late to edit and spell check. :sleep1:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> It shows I've been working a lot and I'm tired. I reread my post and it looks awful. Too late to edit and spell check. :sleep1:



just blame the booze and drugs....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

_*Today....All went well...Sorry no drama!*_


Got a call from a spanish man saying there was a leak from the drain. At first he wanted me to go right away but then told me he'd call back because he had to call...the insurance doesn't pay for the plumbing repair and he called back and I went.

This time (fictitious amount) I said 1 hour of work is 100$, 2 hours 200$ etc. He understood as at first he thought once again the whole job would be 100$

So the walls were partially opened. I cut a hole in the cabinet thinking it may be the tee that was broken, nope. Then I opened more of the wall below and ceiling. It has been leaking for quite some time!

I've noticed the apprentices or go go go plumbers doing new construction don't know how to do a rolling offset and pry the fittings and pipe to fit. This is my 3rd job where a 45 was broken in half and pipes all crooked.


----------



## Alan

My boss nearly shat himself when I told him one time (this really happened, but I already knew how to do it) that his dad taught me to do a rolling offset today. He looked at me a little oddly like yeah so what?

After the look I explained the process of cutting the pipe too short and not quite making the angle and then heating the pipe in a couple spots and bending it to make up the difference.

He was not too thrilled. :vs_laugh:

No, I don't heat and bend pipe, but i'm surprised you didn't find the ABS that way. Lots of mobile homes are that way with crazy stress to fittings, bad glue joints left and right. I honestly can't believe they still try to put plumbing into those things.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> My boss nearly shat himself when I told him one time (this really happened, but I already knew how to do it) that his dad taught me to do a rolling offset today. He looked at me a little oddly like yeah so what?
> 
> After the look I explained the process of cutting the pipe too short and not quite making the angle and then heating the pipe in a couple spots and bending it to make up the difference.
> 
> He was not too thrilled. :vs_laugh:
> 
> No, I don't heat and bend pipe, but i'm surprised you didn't find the ABS that way. Lots of mobile homes are that way with crazy stress to fittings, bad glue joints left and right. I honestly can't believe they still try to put plumbing into those things.



I never knew anyone who knew the rolling offset formula by heart. However I do. Did you know a rolling offset is just a regular offset if look at it sideways? I used to bypass that formula when I had pipes in the hangers and used the regular formula.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> I never knew anyone who knew the rolling offset formula by heart. However I do. Did you know a rolling offset is just a regular offset if look at it sideways? I used to bypass that formula when I had pipes in the hangers and used the regular formula.


I think I may have looked at it once while I was in the apprenticeship school, but it became second nature to be able to eyeball those kinds of offsets and get them right.

It's not really practical to make calculations over a piece of 1-1/2" plastic pipe anyway.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> It's not really practical to make calculations over a piece of 1-1/2" plastic pipe anyway.



The last guy who eyeballed it ended up like the picture above! :sad2:


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> The last guy who eyeballed it ended up like the picture above! :sad2:


I should add "For me" to the sentence you quoted. LoL.


----------



## Tango

*This Winner Needs It's Own Thread!*

I'll keep it short I'm so tired getting back from this job and I don't feel well...

Kitchen sink clog call on main floor. This guy bought the house 3 years ago from the original hack attack. Went to the crawl space to see DIY plumbing everywhere, all of the house was DIY!!! What a nightmare. Ended up pulling the toilet upstairs to clear the 3" leading to a Tee. Then had to repipe a portion of the 1.5" in the crawl space because no way my cable would navigate this mess, 40 feet without any slope at all. Getting black crap and water on my arms when I cut it, the foul smell with it! I had to cut everything off under the sink So I could then drain clean that branch. Forgot to take sink pictures but you can guess the cruelty to the pipe gods. 

5 hours of work! The guy on 2 occasions wanted to stop the job midway to get a cheaper hack! COME ON!! After talking I pushed on.


Funny thing this delivery guy shows up with a package. The home owner opens it and it's a 20$ handy spin! Jeesus! then he shows me the other spinner on the deck looped around the railing with all the cable pulled out and kinked. He had been at it 3 days and doing dishes outside! He took pictures of all my gear to text his girl.



_*Toilet line to 2nd floor
*_






















_*The kitchen line, had to cut that out full of $hit*_












*Bonus Pics! Made in Canada/Cross Bones!!*


----------



## Tango

A guy calls me wanting to put a sump pump in the BWV hole (Red arrow in the pic). He says it overflows from there when it rains!

Anyway he didn't want to pay to have me go there. I don't understand their concept!! Anyway check out the rest of the red circles, one of them has a drilled in pex connection in the 3".


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> A guy calls me wanting to put a sump pump in the BWV hole (Red arrow in the pic). He says it overflows from there when it rains!
> 
> Anyway he didn't want to pay to have me go there. I don't understand their concept!! Anyway check out the rest of the red circles, one of them has a drilled in pex connection in the 3".



ya know I only went to canada for a few weeks and you keep finding my work..geez....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
just look at it as job security......


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ya know I only went to canada for a few weeks and you keep finding my work..geez....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> just look at it as job security......


It's only job security when people want to pay to have it fixed. I get so many calls for "would you come take a look". All free... 


This GC who called me yesterday wanted me to do an underground, I went there to find out from the home owner they are demolishing the foundation to raise the house. The GC said it was a small job and it didn't need to have the extensive paperwork for that one. Too many red flags and my licence doesn't cover that much of a reno.

This asian woman called me the something something wasn't long???. I told her a minimum 1 hr charge, she aid it was only a 10 minute job so why did did she have to pay??


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> . I get so many calls for "would you come take a look". All free...


Next time I get that phrase I'll say sure come and pick me up and the McDonald lunch is on you. Once there that's all I'll do is look at it and say okay lunch time!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> This asian woman called me the something something wasn't long???. I told her a minimum 1 hr charge, she aid it was only a 10 minute job so why did did she have to pay??



hmm did you have your pants down?..:vs_laugh:
just ask for a happy ending for free and she will understand...


----------



## justme

I feel for guys having to deal with some of the residential *******s lol. I'm lucky and only deal with commercial GC's , I know I have a good price when I see that tear at the corner of their eye and they're saying why so high lol.


----------



## Tango

justme said:


> I feel for guys having to deal with some of the residential *******s lol. I'm lucky and only deal with commercial GC's , I know I have a good price when I see that tear at the corner of their eye and they're saying why so high lol.


I have this everyday sometimes up to 3-4 of them. Those ones want me to come over to check it out for free!! When I say it's not free it's always they always say its too expensive. I never thought so many people were not sane in the head for lack of a better term.

I had 2 people today about being expensive, one woman was totally outraged I had a service call fee. I told her my time to drive ain't free and the truck ain't free either. Next time I'll tell her to come and pick me up.

Then this guy has a drain issue and was trying his 15$ auger but again expected me to give a hand for free because in his mind he was an expert but didn't have 4000$ to do it himself...


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> I have this everyday sometimes up to 3-4 of them. Those ones want me to come over to check it out for free!! When I say it's not free it's always they always say its too expensive. I never thought so many people were not sane in the head for lack of a better term.
> 
> I had 2 people today about being expensive, one woman was totally outraged I had a service call fee. I told her my time to drive ain't free and the truck ain't free either. Next time I'll tell her to come and pick me up.
> 
> Then this guy has a drain issue and was trying his 15$ auger but again expected me to give a hand for free because in his mind he was an expert but didn't have 4000$ to do it himself...


Do you have show-up-time laws up there? IE : You work for someone you show up at 8, by 9:00 you're sent home but still have to get paid for 2 hours by law.

We have that here, and i'm keeping it in my arsenal for the day when I have to start charging to look at work that i'm potentially not getting.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Do you have show-up-time laws up there? IE : You work for someone you show up at 8, by 9:00 you're sent home but still have to get paid for 2 hours by law.
> 
> We have that here, and i'm keeping it in my arsenal for the day when I have to start charging to look at work that i'm potentially not getting.


We have that but only for *employees* who work new construction and all jobs under the R-20 law. 4 hours paid if you show up and have no work. They can oblige you to stay those 4 hours waiting....

I'm not under the R-20 so it doesn't apply. I charge minimum one hour when someone wants me to take a look. I tell them I work or not you are paying me. I don't go look for free or do free estimates unless once in a while for a repeat customer but that too was a waste of my time as he became a cheap a$$. He thought building a shower from thin air was 200$ or something.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> We have that but only for *employees* who work new construction and all jobs under the R-20 law. 4 hours paid if you show up and have no work. They can oblige you to stay those 4 hours waiting....
> 
> I'm not under the R-20 so it doesn't apply. I charge minimum one hour when someone wants me to take a look. I tell them I work or not you are paying me. I don't go look for free or do free estimates unless once in a while for a repeat customer but that too was a waste of my time as he became a cheap a$$. He thought building a shower from thin air was 200$ or something.


Right, but my point being this : 

If THEY show up for work and the boss has nothing for them to do, they get to go home with a nice 4 hour check for doing nothing.

You show up for 1 hour and go home with no work, you're not asking for 4 hours, are you? Chicken scratch compared to what they get for show up time. 

:wink:


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Right, but my point being this :
> 
> If THEY show up for work and the boss has nothing for them to do, they get to go home with a nice 4 hour check for doing nothing.
> 
> You show up for 1 hour and go home with no work, you're not asking for 4 hours, are you? Chicken scratch compared to what they get for show up time.
> 
> :wink:


I just don't understand what you mean or maybe the point?


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> I just don't understand what you mean or maybe the point?


Why should it be free for you to show up to work and have no work to do (assuming they turn the job down) if it isn't free for them when they do the same thing at their job?

Regardless of what the law says about being an employee. They would expect to be compensated for their time, yes? Why not you in a similar way?


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Why should it be free for you to show up to work and have no work to do (assuming they turn the job down) if it isn't free for them when they do the same thing at their job?
> 
> Regardless of what the law says about being an employee. They would expect to be compensated for their time, yes? Why not you in a similar way?




I think the reason some people think I will go there to "have a look" for free is I see a lot of companies have free estimate signs in their ads. I guess they assume everyone else is free too. I also believe they don't think very far ahead. They might assume we are all big companies and make a ton of money. This summer I've been getting a lot of calls asking if I had a plumber available, I'm a one man show! I sure think those others make a killing as I see all brand new company vehicles with high tops and wrapped like nascars or this new plumber with a brand new cube van, These trucks cost what 50 to 70 thousands?

Not to complain but I have a very rusty van(looks okay as I did new bodywork) and now I have to patch and weld the frame as holes have developed, I don't roll with a lot of money.

I think they will phone everyone until they get the free estimate or the 25$ hack because it doesn't matter every plumber or hack will do the same job, same quality. I once been told by a guy why should I pay more all I want is that it doesn't leak!


Maybe I should start saying to them do you go work for free?


----------



## Tango

To continue a little on the subject. I spoke to a customer and he had gotten 4 free estimates to waterproof and a few other things for his rental apartments foundation. He told me the contractors showed up whenever and just tossed a number to see if it would stick. He also wondered if they all were fixing the prices as he got all 30 000 bids.

I think free estimates are what you get for what pay you for, just a 10 minute visit with a random high number with I don't care attitude.

That's why I made a webpage for remodesl and to educate people who want free estimates but I see they don't check it out, I feel most are very lazy and don't want to do their homework.


----------



## CT-18

Maybe you should ask them if they have ever taken a car in to have work done. There is always a diagnostics fee if no work is performed. You could always say free estimate as long as work is performed, or estimate will be waived if you get the job.


----------



## Tango

CT-18 said:


> Maybe you should ask them if they have ever taken a car in to have work done. There is always a diagnostics fee if no work is performed. You could always say free estimate as long as work is performed, or estimate will be waived if you get the job.


I do that, but on 1hr jobs it's not worth it. I'm talking about people who expect a good samaritan rate. I usually can tell after I say the rate and hear their response they think their issue is easy and worth you know 10$ for teflon tape.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> Why should it be free for you to show up to work and have no work to do (assuming they turn the job down) if it isn't free for them when they do the same thing at their job?
> 
> Regardless of what the law says about being an employee. They would expect to be compensated for their time, yes? Why not you in a similar way?


its in the way of free enterprise..if all companies charge just to show up or give an estimate and that is the norm, then people will accept it..but its not..many or most businesses figure free estimate time into the price of doing business...so lets say 99.0% charge to show up or give an estimate..knowing how people are guess who is going to get 99% of the calls to look at a job..the 1% that gives free estimates..so its a call you have to make against how much business you are losing for not giving free estimates..the hardest thing to get is a customer to call and then you send them packing because you want to charge for an estimate that other companies dont charge for, and you lost this person forever and anyone they talk to will be negative about your company..its hard for a 1 man show because if your giving estimates you cant be making money, so schedule estimates on off hours or when work is light, no easy answer and you can weed out the cheap ones by other means by asking certain questions when they are on the phone like how many other estimates have you gotten and if they say a bunch you know they are just price shopping, it also depends on how big the job is, I usually tell people that dont like my price on larger jobs to get 5 estimates and see where the cluster of prices are and that will be the best check of a " real " price and choose from the ones in the cluster..


----------



## exclamation

You could also try experimenting with different wording/ rates - maybe don’t mention 1 hour minimum and just say we charge $x to come give an est and we waive that charge if we do the work - also be reasonable and don’t charge so much as to scare people away with the est fee - like say your hourly rate is 200.00 - well maybe charge 75.00 for a VISUAL est and if you have to run a camera, cut Sheetrock, etc it will be more - don’t know how populated your area is, but here if it’s an hour drive pretty much it’s not in our service area and there’s a few million homes within that radius - with cheap a-holes I’ve never been shy to tell them diy is always an option


----------



## Tango

I've tried asking them to get a few estimates from other companies first and call me back to see if I wanted to bid depending on their prices. No one ever called back.

In my short experience THE MAJORITY of people who want to remodel think it costs less than 2000$ for a complete gut. Time wasted for that.

I ask them their what their budget is, they won't tell me. They only want me to go and calculate so they have an idea. Time wasted for that.

Also when you ask them if they had other estimates they always tell you no but guess what they usually got some already.

Free estimates for me is my nemesis. That and another thing I'm about to write, in the P&R or lounge. Luckily my bread and butter are service calls and drain cleaning.


----------



## Tango

exclamation said:


> You could also try experimenting with different wording/ rates - maybe don’t mention 1 hour minimum and just say we charge $x to come give an est and we waive that charge if we do the work - also be reasonable and don’t charge so much as to scare people away with the est fee - like say your hourly rate is 200.00 - well maybe charge 75.00 for a VISUAL est and if you have to run a camera, cut Sheetrock, etc it will be more - don’t know how populated your area is, but here if it’s an hour drive pretty much it’s not in our service area and there’s a few million homes within that radius - with cheap a-holes I’ve never been shy to tell them diy is always an option



Maybe it's my area or the mentality.

Oh I tried many ways if you've followed my posts. I tried the 90$ and waived to check their issue to tell them how much it would be, no one went for it. The problem with that once you are there they argue the job is 90$ because that's the number you said on the phone, THEY COMPLETELY IGNORE YOU even though you say as an example 100$/hr and the job will be between 400 to 500$.

I got this crap argument this morning!!!! Posting soon...

Anyway when someone understands on the phone and it's easy to speak to them then all goes well. I'm learning to disqualify when the conversation is not not smooth on the phone.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I've tried asking them to get a few estimates from other companies first and call me back to see if I wanted to bid depending on their prices. No one ever called back.
> 
> In my short experience THE MAJORITY of people who want to remodel think it costs less than 2000$ for a complete gut. Time wasted for that.
> 
> I ask them their what their budget is, they won't tell me. They only want me to go and calculate so they have an idea. Time wasted for that.
> 
> Also when you ask them if they had other estimates they always tell you no but guess what they usually got some already.
> 
> Free estimates for me is my nemesis. That and another thing I'm about to write, in the P&R or lounge. Luckily my bread and butter are service calls and drain cleaning.



I gota ask but do you live in the middle of a slum?..LOL..how populated is your area and how many other plumbing contractors are there? it sounds like you have an above average of a$$holes you have to deal with..some of your responses to a customer can easily be taken as " go fuk yourself i dont need your business" and thats a major turnoff to you...your 1st few lines here are perfect example...then asking a budget....look around and see if the house is a $hithole or high end and you will have your answer if they have the money..wanting to spend is a different story, but you need to convince them to spend it with you on their project....I wouldnt tell you my budget..then you will raise the price if my budget was very high...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I gota ask but do you live in the middle of a slum?..LOL..how populated is your area and how many other plumbing contractors are there? it sounds like you have an above average of a$$holes you have to deal with..some of your responses to a customer can easily be taken as " go fuk yourself i dont need your business" and thats a major turnoff to you...your 1st few lines here are perfect example...then asking a budget....look around and see if the house is a $hithole or high end and you will have your answer if they have the money..wanting to spend is a different story, but you need to convince them to spend it with you on their project....I wouldnt tell you my budget..then you will raise the price if my budget was very high...



I was thinking on my way home from a job that went well I'm a little tired of hearing myself complain and you guys must be thinking the same thing. So I will slack it off somewhat.

I will PM you, and I'll decide if I post the same thing here.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> I was thinking on my way home from a job that went well I'm a little tired of hearing myself complain and you guys must be thinking the same thing. So I will slack it off somewhat.
> 
> I will PM you, and I'll decide if I post the same thing here.


I’m not tired of hearing your complaints. It’s nice to hear the good and the bad experiences, that’s how we learn and help each other out.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

hey dont stop with the stories, keeps things interesting around here..you just live in a tough area for business if you arent one of them..


----------



## Alan

Same as these guys. I like reading your stories.


----------



## Tango

Ok fine you asked for it! :vs_smirk::vs_smirk:

@ShtRnsdownhill, read this again I added juicy details I didn't PM you with.



I will describe how I answer the phone. This is my typical call. Please note 60% of callers or more are from accents.

______company name_____Good morning.

I have a leak under the kitchen sink

Do you know if it comes from the water pipes or the black drain pipe.

I don't know it's leaking.

Ok I can be there in one hour to fix the leak. The rate is 100$(example)___$/hr plus ___for the service call plus parts plus taxes.

How much it's going to cost?

Since you don't know exactly what's leaking I will have to see exactly how much it's going to cost. (most of the white folks understand and need no further explanation) 
I say this to the accents: You can expect a 225$ bill plus taxes at the minimum. Do you you understand it will at least 225$? (I repeat this again)

Yes come.

Once in their kitchen I have to replace so and so and it's going to cost around 300$. 

Here comes the trouble...

You told me 100$ and now it's 300$ I don't understand you told me 100$ and the tantrum begins.



You see, this is what I get and it's exactly what I got this morning from a chinese man but it was a different situation. He did the same thing going for the low number disregarding the price range which I stated 3X TIMES to expect a 400-500$ bill to unclog the main, pulling toilets and draining all that overflowing crap... Once there I open the basement bathroom door to a stench of bleach and it's making my nostrils tingle, or is it the smell of draino?? I wasn't sure if the bathroom was a bleach factory! I looked at the shower full of disintegrated toilet paper floating almost to the brim, a bent coat hanger laying on the floor. It looked like failed attempt to unclog a main line through the shower drain!:vs_OMG: A coat hanger!!! I lift the toilet lid it's full of crap almost 3/4 to the top. 

I say again to him, you are looking at 400-500$ bill to fix the issue. He goes off saying you told me 165$(example of the hourly rate) I don't pay that it's not my fault the pipes are clogged. I can't decide... Then he said "You can teach me how to unclog the pipes" At that point I just left...



Like I said The white folks most of the times are ok. I had a second caller with an accent with a hint of arabic so once I hung up I was like here we go again. I'm thinking to myself should I really stop talking to them altogether? I have so much issues with them I can't go on like this... I decided to go there anyway and it was an ex military police who did a tour(s) in Afghanistan. He had no issues paying. Go figure the irony!:tt2: I can’t dismiss all accents but the accents are giving me a very hard time and problems. 

Most of the time just by saying my hourly on the phone they continue their search for the lowest price and even then the hack at 20$ is too expensive. I see them at HD renting a powervee, or buying sulfuric acid in sandals!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

LMFAO..you cant make this $hit up....


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Ok fine you asked for it! :vs_smirk::vs_smirk:
> 
> @*ShtRnsdownhill*, read this again I added juicy details I didn't PM you with.
> 
> 
> 
> I will describe how I answer the phone. This is my typical call. Please note 60% of callers or more are from accents.
> 
> ______company name_____Good morning.
> 
> I have a leak under the kitchen sink
> 
> Do you know if it comes from the water pipes or the black drain pipe.
> 
> I don't know it's leaking.
> 
> Ok I can be there in one hour to fix the leak. The rate is 100$(example)___$/hr plus ___for the service call plus parts plus taxes.
> 
> How much it's going to cost?
> 
> Since you don't know exactly what's leaking I will have to see exactly how much it's going to cost. (most of the white folks understand and need no further explanation)
> I say this to the accents: You can expect a 225$ bill plus taxes at the minimum. Do you you understand it will at least 225$? (I repeat this again)
> 
> Yes come.
> 
> Once in their kitchen I have to replace so and so and it's going to cost around 300$.
> 
> Here comes the trouble...
> 
> You told me 100$ and now it's 300$ I don't understand you told me 100$ and the tantrum begins.
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is what I get and it's exactly what I got this morning from a chinese man but it was a different situation. He did the same thing going for the low number disregarding the price range which I stated 3X TIMES to expect a 400-500$ bill to unclog the main, pulling toilets and draining all that overflowing crap... Once there I open the basement bathroom door to a stench of bleach and it's making my nostrils tingle, or is it the smell of draino?? I wasn't sure if the bathroom was a bleach factory! I looked at the shower full of disintegrated toilet paper floating almost to the brim, a bent coat hanger laying on the floor. It looked like failed attempt to unclog a main line through the shower drain!:vs_OMG: A coat hanger!!! I lift the toilet lid it's full of crap almost 3/4 to the top.
> 
> I say again to him, you are looking at 400-500$ bill to fix the issue. He goes off saying you told me 165$(example of the hourly rate) I don't pay that it's not my fault the pipes are clogged. I can't decide... Then he said "You can teach me how to unclog the pipes" At that point I just left...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said The white folks most of the times are ok. I had a second caller with an accent with a hint of arabic so once I hung up I was like here we go again. I'm thinking to myself should I really stop talking to them altogether? I have so much issues with them I can't go on like this... I decided to go there anyway and it was an ex military police who did a tour(s) in Afghanistan. He had no issues paying. Go figure the irony!:tt2: I can’t dismiss all accents but the accents are giving me a very hard time and problems.
> 
> Most of the time just by saying my hourly on the phone they continue their search for the lowest price and even then the hack at 20$ is too expensive. I see them at HD renting a powervee, or buying sulfuric acid in sandals!!





Yeah, I am with the rest of the guys. Please don't stop with the stories. It's very ammusing.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LMFAO..you cant make this $hit up....


I know, I don't even try to embellish any of them. It's getting to a point almost all jobs I go to a non plumber has done some type of plumbing and I tell the home owner it wasn't a plumber who did this. They always know it's the previous owner who was "handy".

Yesterday the complaint was a loose tub/shower. I could flop this $hit any way I wanted and the plastic surround was wobbling with it. Told the guy I had to open the wall, he gave me the go ahead. Oh my! pex pipe and SB fittings and the cheapest faucet on the market just sitting there. He didn't want me to redo it all, just tight as I could. I had to Magyver it, the sower head wingback had 2 drywall screws holding to the side of a stud and the wood had split and I couldn't do much about the spout! :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango

Another story from 2 weeks ago, I'm getting supplies at the store and woman in her 50's comes up to the head clerk of the plumbing isle, she is not happy and distressed as her husband installed a tub/shower faucet that needed threaded adapters. Once installed he had dry walled and mud. A few days later it started leaking badly and the wall and ceiling below were ruined and had to rip it all out.

Funny how he had sent his wife to the store asking the clerk what to do next and how to fix it. The man too chicken $hit to go there and admit it.

Any way the clerk was getting angry as he was trying to explain over and over to this woman while she didn't understand any of it. Damn he has to deal with this nonsense everyday. 

Go on and save a few hundred dollars by not hiring a plumber and getting to rip everything out and try again. Nope his ego is Mount Olympus high... I'll get it eventually but I'm not hiring anyone! :vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

what guarantee do you give on fixing that mess?


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what guarantee do you give on fixing that mess?


In my terms and conditions on the work order it states repairs are not guaranteed. Hopefully it gets me out of trouble.

I did ask the guy if he wanted it redone but no. Hopefully it doesn't come and bite me. I should of written it down he declined to redo it.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Ok fine you asked for it! :vs_smirk::vs_smirk:
> 
> @ShtRnsdownhill, read this again I added juicy details I didn't PM you with.
> 
> 
> 
> I will describe how I answer the phone. This is my typical call. Please note 60% of callers or more are from accents.
> 
> ______company name_____Good morning.
> 
> I have a leak under the kitchen sink
> 
> Do you know if it comes from the water pipes or the black drain pipe.
> 
> I don't know it's leaking.
> 
> Ok I can be there in one hour to fix the leak. The rate is 100$(example)___$/hr plus ___for the service call plus parts plus taxes.
> 
> How much it's going to cost?
> 
> Since you don't know exactly what's leaking I will have to see exactly how much it's going to cost. (most of the white folks understand and need no further explanation)
> I say this to the accents: You can expect a 225$ bill plus taxes at the minimum. Do you you understand it will at least 225$? (I repeat this again)
> 
> Yes come.
> 
> Once in their kitchen I have to replace so and so and it's going to cost around 300$.
> 
> Here comes the trouble...
> 
> You told me 100$ and now it's 300$ I don't understand you told me 100$ and the tantrum begins.
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is what I get and it's exactly what I got this morning from a chinese man but it was a different situation. He did the same thing going for the low number disregarding the price range which I stated 3X TIMES to expect a 400-500$ bill to unclog the main, pulling toilets and draining all that overflowing crap... Once there I open the basement bathroom door to a stench of bleach and it's making my nostrils tingle, or is it the smell of draino?? I wasn't sure if the bathroom was a bleach factory! I looked at the shower full of disintegrated toilet paper floating almost to the brim, a bent coat hanger laying on the floor. It looked like failed attempt to unclog a main line through the shower drain!:vs_OMG: A coat hanger!!! I lift the toilet lid it's full of crap almost 3/4 to the top.
> 
> I say again to him, you are looking at 400-500$ bill to fix the issue. He goes off saying you told me 165$(example of the hourly rate) I don't pay that it's not my fault the pipes are clogged. I can't decide... Then he said "You can teach me how to unclog the pipes" At that point I just left...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said The white folks most of the times are ok. I had a second caller with an accent with a hint of arabic so once I hung up I was like here we go again. I'm thinking to myself should I really stop talking to them altogether? I have so much issues with them I can't go on like this... I decided to go there anyway and it was an ex military police who did a tour(s) in Afghanistan. He had no issues paying. Go figure the irony!:tt2: I can’t dismiss all accents but the accents are giving me a very hard time and problems.
> 
> Most of the time just by saying my hourly on the phone they continue their search for the lowest price and even then the hack at 20$ is too expensive. I see them at HD renting a powervee, or buying sulfuric acid in sandals!!


Next question. Can you mail these people a service charge for showing up? 

You might get lucky and some of them will send you money. 

It's just a thought, but it might be worth a gamble on a stamp and a piece of paper.


----------



## Tango

When I say MacGyvered I did what I could. The faucet will never move again, the shower wingback I used longer screws at an angle. He knows I couldn't do a lot more with the spout other than adding some strapping.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Next question. Can you mail these people a service charge for showing up?
> 
> You might get lucky and some of them will send you money.
> 
> It's just a thought, but it might be worth a gamble on a stamp and a piece of paper.


I felt I may have had an issue so I didn't even start to fill out his info on the work order. If I fill it out and they don't want to sign I got to go back home and print another.

About mailing an invoice I'm not sure, it's an idea.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> I felt I may have had an issue so I didn't even start to fill out his info on the work order. If I fill it out and they don't want to sign I got to go back home and print another.
> 
> About mailing an invoice I'm not sure, it's an idea.


Maybe don't call it a service charge since you didn't really do a service. Call it a consultation fee? I don't know. Most of them probably won't pay it anyway, but if they get a bill in the mail some of them might.

Better than getting screwed out of every single one.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> In my terms and conditions on the work order it states repairs are not guaranteed. Hopefully it gets me out of trouble.
> 
> I did ask the guy if he wanted it redone but no. Hopefully it doesn't come and bite me. I should of written it down he declined to redo it.


I usually put in writing that the work im fixing needs to be ripped out for proper repair and this " fix" has no warranty....the more you spell it out the better it is...for you if it ends up in court, plus when the people read it, it makes them think twice about even saying anything..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I felt I may have had an issue so I didn't even start to fill out his info on the work order. If I fill it out and they don't want to sign I got to go back home and print another.
> 
> About mailing an invoice I'm not sure, it's an idea.



If I have to touch any tools or open anything to look at anything its a service call..period.and that is explained over the phone.if they get it fixed by me I incorporate the service call into the job price....if they complain about paying me to open the wall I tell them to open everything up so I can take a look, most dont know what end of a hammer to use, so if they agree I go if not I tell them I will get back to them if i have time...


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Maybe don't call it a service charge since you didn't really do a service. Call it a consultation fee? I don't know. Most of them probably won't pay it anyway, but if they get a bill in the mail some of them might.
> 
> Better than getting screwed out of every single one.


I fear if I send out invoices and don't get paid I'll have to declare them as losses at the end of the year. Sure I'll be tax deducted for those but what will happen when an agent from the CRA comes knocking and wants details about all these unpaid invoices?

I'd rather lose 50$ on a few "service call" fee than having to prepare documents that are going to take me a long time and find someone to help me navigate the system.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> If I have to touch any tools or open anything to look at anything its a service call..period.and that is explained over the phone.if they get it fixed by me I incorporate the service call into the job price....if they complain about paying me to open the wall I tell them to open everything up so I can take a look, most dont know what end of a hammer to use, so if they agree I go if not I tell them I will get back to them if i have time...


I don't charge a service call fee for drain cleaning because I wanted to keep it simple when I say prices on the phone.

For drain cleaning example (plumbing wise I now have a service call fee) :

165$/hr plus 85$ to use the drain equipment plus parts plus taxes.



Where as with a service call fee people are really going to get confused and I know it's going to cause a lot of problems. No way I'm doing flat rate.

165$/hr plus 50$ service call but I waive that fee if I do the job, plus 85$ to use the drain equipment plus parts plus taxes. Right there it's incomprehensible.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> I fear if I send out invoices and don't get paid I'll have to declare them as losses at the end of the year. Sure I'll be tax deducted for those but what will happen when an agent from the CRA comes knocking and wants details about all these unpaid invoices?


You'd be sending legit billing for compensation of your time and overhead costs. If you are losing money based on fuel, labor, and other overhead costs, wouldn't it be better to write that off anyway?

I don't see what any tax bureau would care about unpaid invoices. It's not like you're making up fake invoices.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I don't charge a service call fee for drain cleaning because I wanted to keep it simple when I say prices on the phone.
> 
> For drain cleaning example (plumbing wise I now have a service call fee) :
> 
> 165$/hr plus 85$ to use the drain equipment plus parts plus taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Where as with a service call fee people are really going to get confused and I know it's going to cause a lot of problems. No way I'm doing flat rate.
> 
> 165$/hr plus 50$ service call but I waive that fee if I do the job, plus 85$ to use the drain equipment plus parts plus taxes. Right there it's incomprehensible.



I think you misunderstood what I meant... if I look at a job( big enough to worth looking at for free and not giving an over the phone estimate) and have to open walls or take something apart to give a price, I charge a service call as I had to do " work" to diagnose the true problem and never had a problem collecting on that... I dont charge just to show up for an estimate that all I have todo is look...my area wont tolerate being charged for estimates..insurance claims a whole different story..


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think you misunderstood what I meant... if I look at a job( big enough to worth looking at for free and not giving an over the phone estimate) and have to open walls or take something apart to give a price, I charge a service call as I had to do " work" to diagnose the true problem and never had a problem collecting on that... I dont charge just to show up for an estimate that all I have todo is look...my area wont tolerate being charged for estimates..insurance claims a whole different story..


Yeah, but on the other hand in his situation he is explaining the price up front on the phone, they can't make heads or tails of what the issue is, and when he gets there he is basically being turned away due to price.

IMO, that warrants some kind of compensation, because if the cost was discussed on the phone they should have turned him away at that point, rather than waste his time and fuel to drive out there.

Part of me feels like these people are using you to tell them what parts need to be fixed and then they are doing it themselves or getting some hack. I don't know, maybe you aren't being that specific when you are talking with them? If you are, then IMO that counts as a consultation. You want me to tell you what pieces need to be fixed so you can hire someone else to come do it cheaper, then pay me for my knowledge, please and thank you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> Yeah, but on the other hand in his situation he is explaining the price up front on the phone, they can't make heads or tails of what the issue is, and when he gets there he is basically being turned away due to price.
> 
> IMO, that warrants some kind of compensation, because if the cost was discussed on the phone they should have turned him away at that point, rather than waste his time and fuel to drive out there.
> 
> Part of me feels like these people are using you to tell them what parts need to be fixed and then they are doing it themselves or getting some hack. I don't know, maybe you aren't being that specific when you are talking with them? If you are, then IMO that counts as a consultation. You want me to tell you what pieces need to be fixed so you can hire someone else to come do it cheaper, then pay me for my knowledge, please and thank you.


most if not all states have a period of time a person can cancel a contract without penalty..yes it was a verbal contract over the phone so that applies, I would think you would have to tell the people and have a recording for proof that if you show up for agreed work and it is refused that you are entitled to a fee for your time and fuel, but I dont think with that policy in place you would get much business in short time when the word got out...I agree if some one says ok come do the work then refuses when you get there you should be compensated for your time, but this is business and sometimes you get the short end of the stick, another way to combat that would to ask for a credit card to bill to before going, but again not many would do that...I sure wouldnt.. you just have to get better at weeding out the idiots to work for, but if you live in a place where there are more idiots than not its time to move..lol...


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most if not all states have a period of time a person can cancel a contract without penalty..yes it was a verbal contract over the phone so that applies, I would think you would have to tell the people and have a recording for proof that if you show up for agreed work and it is refused that you are entitled to a fee for your time and fuel, but I dont think with that policy in place you would get much business in short time when the word got out...I agree if some one says ok come do the work then refuses when you get there you should be compensated for your time, but this is business and sometimes you get the short end of the stick, another way to combat that would to ask for a credit card to bill to before going, but again not many would do that...I sure wouldnt.. you just have to get better at weeding out the idiots to work for, but if you live in a place where there are more idiots than not its time to move..lol...


Here it is a 3 day right to cancel on a home improvement contract which is anything over $500. Most anything including a new fixture and any decent amount of repair parts is really close to that amount, which I hate. We also have service and repair contracts which go up to $750 under the stipulations that THEY CALLED ME, and I don't do any work other than what is necessary to fix the problem. If I try to upsell something it becomes a HIC.

The $750 is even rough because you can hardly buy a water heater, a permit, and all the parts to replace the stupid thing for that amount.

I had to replace a pump recently and it was the same situation. More than $750 I have to give them a contract and a 3 day right to cancel. They are out of water, HOW DOES THIS MAKE ANY SENSE?

There are ways around it though, and I use them when I need to.


In regards to the idiots : That is something I swore I will never do. My boss used to try to do the bare minimum on every job to make it as cheap as possible. Use cheaper parts, give people breaks on labor when he thought the bill was too expensive. 

Well guess what? You are the cheapest person in town, now you get all the clientele with no money.

No thanks. I want to work for people who need work done, are happy that I am able to provide my services and have the money to pay me when i'm done. For that I go above and beyond whenever I can.

That said I have no problem working for people with no money, especially if they have a credit card. I'm not there to discriminate against people's financial situations, but I'm not in this for charity.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Yeah, but on the other hand in his situation he is explaining the price up front on the phone, they can't make heads or tails of what the issue is, and when he gets there he is basically being turned away due to price.
> 
> IMO, that warrants some kind of compensation, because if the cost was discussed on the phone they should have turned him away at that point, rather than waste his time and fuel to drive out there.
> 
> Part of me feels like these people are using you to tell them what parts need to be fixed and then they are doing it themselves or getting some hack. I don't know, maybe you aren't being that specific when you are talking with them? If you are, then IMO that counts as a consultation. You want me to tell you what pieces need to be fixed so you can hire someone else to come do it cheaper, then pay me for my knowledge, please and thank you.



Exactly what I was trying to say and describe !:smile:. I do ask many questions to see what the real issue is. Once in their home I can always tell them it's a 50$ service call if they refuse the drain cleaning and hope to get paid.

Yes you are correct some ask so many questions it is obvious they just want to know how to do it themselves. That's why I always say ok I can do the job, the rate is...

What I can also start doing after I explained the fees is to ask the customer, "tell me what's it's going to cost and what you understood". Then I can weed the bad ones out.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most if not all states have a period of time a person can cancel a contract without penalty..yes it was a verbal contract over the phone so that applies, I would think you would have to tell the people and have a recording for proof that if you show up for agreed work and it is refused that you are entitled to a fee for your time and fuel, but I dont think with that policy in place you would get much business in short time when the word got out...I agree if some one says ok come do the work then refuses when you get there you should be compensated for your time, but this is business and sometimes you get the short end of the stick, another way to combat that would to ask for a credit card to bill to before going, but again not many would do that...I sure wouldnt.. you just have to get better at weeding out the idiots to work for, but if you live in a place where there are more idiots than not its time to move..lol...


We have this law as well, they can cancel anytime during work but stated in the contract you can have them pay for all of it. I have written that on my work order. Some people wonder why they have to sign before starting a little call, it's one reason. They stop me midway through a small 2-3 hour job they pay in full to the flat rate stated or the hourly plus materials.




> you just have to get better at weeding out the idiots to work for, but if you live in a place where there are more idiots than not its time to move..lol...


Since I've started doing service work I realize there are more of these than I ever thought. :vs_OMG: I'm definetly not moving so I have to deal with the village idiots. :vs_bulb::vs_bulb:


----------



## Tango

Update fresh off the press!!

The chinese guy called back, he said he's been waiting since yesterday for the biggest company in town to go unclog his line. He says he can't wait anymore! However he still doesn't understand the pricing.

He says I have the job if I get there before them and right now it's 3:20 in the afternoon and he woke me up from my nap. I don't want to be a sucker a second time and at this hour, come on.

Would you go?

EDIT : Serves you right to pull my chain, karma's a biotch. It's also funny this other company and everyone who hired them has had a bad experience.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Update fresh off the press!!
> 
> The chinese guy called back, he said he's been waiting since yesterday for the biggest company in town to go unclog his line. He says he can't wait anymore! However he still doesn't understand the pricing.
> 
> He says I have the job if I get there before them and right now it's 3:20 in the afternoon and he woke me up from my nap. I don't want to be a sucker a second time and at this hour, come on.
> 
> Would you go?
> 
> EDIT : Serves you right to pull my chain, karma's a biotch. It's also funny this other company and everyone who hired them has had a bad experience.


With the issues you are having communicating with the dude, I would go only if you can be sure that he can make sense of the price.


Whatever it is, add in the cost of your original trip too.


----------



## Tango

I still think he's going for the lower price of the hourly rate thinking that's the total. 

I'll call him tomorrow after my morning job and see if he's still waiting for the other company. I'm the curious type! Oh and adding yesterday's service fee on top he's going to flip out and have a heart attack and fight it!

I got to repair a toilet for an accented woman in the other province. I told her to expect a minimum of 250$ for the job. I'll call her before I leave and I'll explain again because she barked at the amount.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Update fresh off the press!!
> 
> The chinese guy called back, he said he's been waiting since yesterday for the biggest company in town to go unclog his line. He says he can't wait anymore! However he still doesn't understand the pricing.
> 
> He says I have the job if I get there before them and right now it's 3:20 in the afternoon and he woke me up from my nap. I don't want to be a sucker a second time and at this hour, come on.
> 
> Would you go?
> 
> EDIT : Serves you right to pull my chain, karma's a biotch. It's also funny this other company and everyone who hired them has had a bad experience.


tell him he has to sign the contract/work order and provide partial payment before you start..that should shoo him away...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> tell him he has to sign the contract/work order and provide partial payment before you start..that should shoo him away...:vs_laugh:


Looks like the accented woman got someone cheap and cancelled, I'll call the guy and see. Yep, he'll have to provide 290$ upfront (Sorry Tommy$$$$ :smile


----------



## Tango

*Wires Connected, KABOOM!
*

Got a call around noon today an accent woman says she wants to replace 2 toilets they already bought. She asks if I can go right away. I'm polite but I know what's coming, It's always the same answer I get from that group. I say the rate and she says oh thats expensive...it's a lot of money. Do you give out free estimates? I say 2-3 hours at the rate. She asks again for an estimate! No mam I won't drive 35 minutes to give you a price on the spot and drive another 35 minutes back to give a price by the way I've just given you.

Anyway after a few more words she hangs up. 20 minutes later she calls again and asks the rate again!!! I explain a 3rd time! Then she makes an appointment. I check the address and it's a nice 2 story house in the middle of bungalows...

10 minutes later it's the accent husband and says he doesn't understand the amount. I'm thinking is this a joke or did I really hit the idiot jackpot today? He finally said the word that made my wires connect. It's too expensive! Right there I had enough and I hung up.


He phones again asking why I hung up and it's not nice blablabla, how much does it cost? WHAT!!!! Your'e wife told me twice it's too expensive and makes and appointment anyway and you too are doing the same thing! If it's too expensive just do it yourself! Good day click.

I've been boiling and fuming all afternoon. Even as I'm typing this I'm growling like a dog.


----------



## Fatpat

Flat rate, flat rate, flat rate. 

Charge a smaller “service charge” for coming out/estimates (cover gas/30min time)

So when they call tell them it’s a “$49”service charge for an in home consultation, that is applied to the project. 

Give no other idea of price over the phone.
Once you get there get them to sign to agree to the consultation fee.

Give them an flat rate price for there project, with wiggle room for the customer to haggle.

Lower your price $20-$30 so they feel they accomplished something.

Get them to sign an authorization to proceed.
Your losing the work with the small talk over the phone, I guarantee they are paying really close to what you are bidding initially over the phone, but your not getting to the next step.


----------



## Tango

PM sent instead.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Wires Connected, KABOOM!
> *
> 
> Got a call around noon today an accent woman says she wants to replace 2 toilets they already bought. She asks if I can go right away. I'm polite but I know what's coming, It's always the same answer I get from that group. I say the rate and she says oh thats expensive...it's a lot of money. Do you give out free estimates? I say 2-3 hours at the rate. She asks again for an estimate! No mam I won't drive 35 minutes to give you a price on the spot and drive another 35 minutes back to give a price by the way I've just given you.
> 
> Anyway after a few more words she hangs up. 20 minutes later she calls again and asks the rate again!!! I explain a 3rd time! Then she makes an appointment. I check the address and it's a nice 2 story house in the middle of bungalows...
> 
> 10 minutes later it's the accent husband and says he doesn't understand the amount. I'm thinking is this a joke or did I really hit the idiot jackpot today? He finally said the word that made my wires connect. It's too expensive! Right there I had enough and I hung up.
> 
> 
> He phones again asking why I hung up and it's not nice blablabla, how much does it cost? WHAT!!!! Your'e wife told me twice it's too expensive and makes and appointment anyway and you too are doing the same thing! If it's too expensive just do it yourself! Good day click.
> 
> I've been boiling and fuming all afternoon. Even as I'm typing this I'm growling like a dog.



the saying is " wires crossed" not connected when super pizzed..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the saying is " wires crossed" not connected when super pizzed..


Whatever the case short circuit! but I got it and I'll try to remember! I ended 2 phone calls real quick this morning and I'm not lying 2 accents saying that's expensive all they got after that is click!

3rd caller was a white dude said he had a clogged washing machine connected to the tub line , he had opened the wall and was ready for me on monday morning and ready to pay the rate. That was a good note.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

your gona have a heart attack if you dont figure a better way to get through to these people..they have money you just have to figure out how to get it..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your gona have a heart attack if you dont figure a better way to get through to these people..they have money you just have to figure out how to get it..


I sent a PM to fatpat about that but he doesn't check in often, I will send it to you. There is no way to gain them none. Do you have a lot of accents in your area?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I sent a PM to fatpat about that but he doesn't check in often, I will send it to you. There is no way to gain them none. Do you have a lot of accents in your area?


my county alone has over 3 million people , a complete mix of everything and enough people not to have to deal with the idiots...


----------



## Tango

Deleted


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> Whatever the case short circuit! but I got it and I'll try to remember! I ended 2 phone calls real quick this morning and I'm not lying 2 accents saying that's expensive all they got after that is click!
> 
> 3rd caller was a white dude said he had a clogged washing machine connected to the tub line , he had opened the wall and was ready for me on monday morning and ready to pay the rate. That was a good note.



You need to start talking back to the people with an accent.......:arabia::chinese: Then they will probably understand better adn you could start the haggling at maybe 1000 and let them haggle you down to the price you want....... 

also on another note
I find it very offensive that you are racially profiling all these poor immigrants to your country.... You really should be more careful, some gay guy or wacko transgender might see these posts and complain to your---- sissy gay prime minister :crying:vs_OMG::---- about you and you might lose your license for not being more sensitive to their feelings and not using the correct pronouns......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
........:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> You need to start talking back to the people with an accent.......:arabia::chinese: Then they will probably understand better adn you could start the haggling at maybe 1000 and let them haggle you down to the price you want.......
> 
> also on another note
> I find it very offensive that you are racially profiling all these poor immigrants to your country.... You really should be more careful, some gay guy or wacko transgender might see these posts and complain to your---- sissy gay prime minister :crying:vs_OMG::---- about you and you might lose your license for not being more sensitive to their feelings and not using the correct pronouns......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> ........:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


You are absolutely correct I may get retribution. There's an an article the other day a woman asked the prime minister if he was going to refund the province the millions of dollars it cost to welcome the hoard of illegal aliens from the US that were scared off by Trump. They have been greeted with open arm. The PM fired back at her she was racist!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> I sent a PM to fatpat about that but he doesn't check in often, I will send it to you. There is no way to gain them none. Do you have a lot of accents in your area?


I would love to also lay my eyes on that pm you wrote.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

*Hack Plumbingville*

I couldn't clear this line for obvious reasons. Just another day at hack plumbingville. I packed my stuff after an hour. The guy was arguing it didn't really mater the plumbing was not done right because he fixed his hacked sink issue downstairs with his 15$ snake.

Anyway when the tenant drains her new washing machine it fill the tub real fast. The guy had cut a 12" hole from the bedroom and cutting the dryer vent to have a little more access. He wanted me to cut the abs line and insert my snake there. I told him it was too far in the wall and floor and I wouldn't be able to glue the pipes together and anyway I told him it was hack plumbing, a bunch of tees, vent 90s and pried ferncos, no vents etc. To expect that crap until he tore everything down the walls and restart proper. He believed all it needed was a little snaking, no plumbing needed and those AAV were the best thing to use, no vents we necessary. Yep he was a diy plumber himself! 

I tried through the tub but all I got was a pretzel cable and snapping around my gloves even though I used the guide tube and only 8" of cable sticking out. After 5 attempts I told him that was it.

The guide tube is good so the cable doesn't sick out too much but to retrieve it you got to remove the guide to be able able to feed the cable back in the drum. Tough work in a tiny bathroom.


----------



## exclamation

I always wanted to quote a price like “normally 10000.00, but for you my friend we have very special price - 249.00!”


----------



## Tango

exclamation said:


> I always wanted to quote a price like “normally 10000.00, but for you my friend we have very special price - 249.00!”


It's true they always start with "my friend" and funny how they get insulted real fast by their friendly plumber by stating the rates. You know what the next one in the group who has a tendency to say that I'll say sure it's 10$/hr but I'm booked till next monday, please call again.


----------



## Fatpat

Replied to your PM tango.

Btw our phone call a few months back cost me $30! Haha


----------



## Tango

Fatpat said:


> Replied to your PM tango.
> 
> Btw our phone call a few months back cost me $30! Haha


Damn! did you use your cell or something! I used to buy 5$ phone cards and cost like 20 cents a minute to the US or 3 cents around Canada.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Damn! did you use your cell or something! I used to buy 5$ phone cards and cost like 20 cents a minute to the US or 3 cents around Canada.



You guys need to use google voice.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> You are absolutely correct I may get retribution. There's an an article the other day a woman asked the prime minister if he was going to refund the province the millions of dollars it cost to welcome the hoard of illegal aliens from the US that were scared off by Trump. They have been greeted with open arm. The PM fired back at her she was racist!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


I want to thank you and the prime minister for taking all the worthless leeches off our hands and welcome them to canada..LOL..there are plenty more on the way, better make room for them....:surprise:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I want to thank you and the prime minister for taking all the worthless leeches off our hands and welcome them to canada..LOL..there are plenty more on the way, better make room for them....:surprise:


I'll PM you, I'll get flamed eventually if I speak my mind. In this day and age there is such a thing as the "thought police".


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I'll PM you, I'll get flamed eventually if I speak my mind. In this day and age there is such a thing as the "thought police".


LOL..you got that right....big brother is always watching...you need to just tell them a super high price all conclusive and then bargain down so they are happy..when you kept saying accents, I thought you were talking about asians...most have good money but dont want to spend it, so its just a matter of playing the game to get them to spend, but what you got there..well your fuked brother..you cant get blood from a stone...


----------



## Tango

A few people are telling me to have wiggle room to haggle, the problem is the regular rate is already "too expensive" for them. The rate which is acceptable to them is about 9$. I'm very serious and it's ridiculous.



So yeah I just have to turn them away one by one... I'm glad I got some good responses from behind the scenes from a few guys, I don't feel alone in the struggle!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

when they call double your rate and then offer a super special deal for more than your normal rate, if for not having fun with them you may make some money..


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when they call double your rate and then offer a super special deal for more than your normal rate, if for not having fun with them you may make some money..


And if they dont recommend you to their friends because of your high price, well you may just be better off. 😛


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when they call double your rate and then offer a super special deal for more than your normal rate, if for not having fun with them you may make some money..



These guys always call me saturday afternoon around 2 pm when I'm watching The Walking Dead or a movie with my girlfriend and they want service on the spot...

Hello my friend the weekend rate is 795$ an hour but for you because it's your first time calling and obviously you are a friend there is a rebate today of 3.50$ That way you will be able to get half of a teen burger at A&W . Taxes not included 15%.

What too expensive! Wait how about a flat rate to install your 3 new toilets you just bought. You can pay 4 easy upfront payments of 989$ taxes included. We'll use the parts that came in the box.


What say you, the special is only for you and only good for 10 minutes.

What you want to haggle? Yes of course. Please wait on the line for the haggling department...... With a recorded voice : We appreciate your business and to be able to get today's rebate please stay on the line to conserve your priority....your wait time is approximately 73 minutes....please hold


----------



## Tango

*Nah Ting Wong go fetch some in the alleyway!*


I got to install a 10" center toilet this morning. Look at this high quality china product. It looked the manager hired and told the 10 year old named Nah Ting Wong to work on the weekends to fetch some return shipping foam in the factory alleyway, tore it up by hand and smeared a dab of silicone to stick them to the sides, a little more for the gaps. Then the manager yells at the boy."I better not see you wipe your fingers on paper towels, it's expensive you know!" Here just wipe your sticky fingers on the sides the tank. The foam holes don't line up and they a cut triangle in the back. I guess there wasn't enough left over foam in the alley. They are saying to themselves they won't see it condensate and drip in the back. Nobody dusts behind the toilet anyway!

Here it's done dirt cheap, everyone is trying to save up there!

So I was packing up I just had to take this picture from the DIY vent on the roof.

The horse came up close to the van as I was leaving nodding goodbye to me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

youd be better off having the horse as a customer....


----------



## OpenSights

What? That’s my go to toilet!


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> What? That’s my go to toilet!


Can you elaborate I'm not getting it?


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Can you elaborate I'm not getting it?


Sarcasm my friend.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

My parents actually have one of those that was made with foam in the tank.

It's a briggs and they love it because it doesn't condensate. 

It blows me away because it doesn't really get cold enough here to cause that much condensation. I see it when people keep their house at 85* and the incoming water is only half of that.

They probably had a leaking fill valve. What am I some kind of plumber?

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*Saturday’s main event!*


*11:30 Saturday morning : Condensed version:*

I need a plumber to redo the pipe unground in the yard because the sump pump dumps into it and it freezes in the winter. Then asks a barrage of question if I can do it and if I'm a competent plumber etc. Do you do that? I want a quote.
Yes it’s a one hour charge and I credit if we go ahead to do the job.
No way!



*12:00 Oriental woman voice *

I want to change the hot water tank what’s the price?
Price starts at 1400$ with a better quality tank compared to the hardware store.
I got the taaank!!
Prices start at 500$
Whaaaaaatttt 500 dollar for the tank!!!!!
Click, F bomb, Not sure if I said that before or after she hung up.


*5:00 SATURDAY'S MAIN EVENT, white woman voice *

Are you still open at this hour? 
Yes.
We have installed this granite counter top and the water pipes keep leaking after we went to the store bought the pipes, crimps and tool. The guy there explained it to us but it still keeps leaking. We've been trying all day. We just need the tool to do the job and show us how to do it.

Sure I can come over, the week end rate is 250$/hr (Random rate)
She repeats the story but it’s too much.
I can do it for 125$ for max 30 minutes since you live a couple streets away.
She screams "NO HELL NO!!!"

I hang up and I say to my girlfriend it’s a full moon tonight and I get all the crazies today!

She had listened to the conversation on speaker phone and said I hadn’t understood what she had said. She explains, the woman wanted to come over so I could crimp some stuff and teach her how to do it.

I bust out laughing and she busts out too, for a good 5-10 minutes we laughed and cried our eyes out. Good thing I didn’t have any stitches!

Just wait till monday she’ll be saying to her office co-workers : The audacity of this plumbing company to charge a fee on a saturday evening. No charity what's so ever so they could complete their new 5000$ ++ countertop installation. I just wanted a free lesson and some free work. Damn this plumber is greedy!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Saturday’s main event!*
> 
> 
> *11:30 Saturday morning : Condensed version:*
> 
> I need a plumber to redo the pipe unground in the yard because the sump pump dumps into it and it freezes in the winter. Then asks a barrage of question if I can do it and if I'm a competent plumber etc. Do you do that? I want a quote.
> Yes it’s a one hour charge and I credit if we go ahead to do the job.
> No way!
> 
> 
> 
> *12:00 Oriental woman voice *
> 
> I want to change the hot water tank what’s the price?
> Price starts at 1400$ with a better quality tank compared to the hardware store.
> I got the taaank!!
> Prices start at 500$
> Whaaaaaatttt 500 dollar for the tank!!!!!
> Click, F bomb, Not sure if I said that before or after she hung up.
> 
> 
> *5:00 SATURDAY'S MAIN EVENT, white woman voice *
> 
> Are you still open at this hour?
> Yes.
> We have installed this granite counter top and the water pipes keep leaking after we went to the store bought the pipes, crimps and tool. The guy there explained it to us but it still keeps leaking. We've been trying all day. We just need the tool to do the job and show us how to do it.
> 
> Sure I can come over, the week end rate is 250$/hr (Random rate)
> She repeats the story but it’s too much.
> I can do it for 125$ for max 30 minutes since you live a couple streets away.
> She screams "NO HELL NO!!!"
> 
> I hang up and I say to my girlfriend it’s a full moon tonight and I get all the crazies today!
> 
> She had listened to the conversation on speaker phone and said I hadn’t understood what she had said. She explains, the woman wanted to come over so I could crimp some stuff and teach her how to do it.
> 
> I bust out laughing and she busts out too, for a good 5-10 minutes we laughed and cried our eyes out. Good thing I didn’t have any stitches!
> 
> Just wait till monday she’ll be saying to her office co-workers : The audacity of this plumbing company to charge a fee on a saturday evening. No charity what's so ever so they could complete their new 5000$ ++ countertop installation. I just wanted a free lesson and some free work. Damn this plumber is greedy!



LMFAO...you should quit plumbing and just write comedy books on life experiences..you would probably make more money and get more satisfaction....


----------



## Master Mark

It amazes me that people will spend 25k on granite in their kitchens but whine and cry about the plumber coming out to hook up the lines for $300 :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


When you get a good one on the phone its worth taping the conversation and putting it on U-tube then uploading it to this site........


another plumber named dunbar did that about 9 years ago with some crazy customer he had to listen to her problems for 10 minutes.... it was pretty funny.... 


also I am offended and hurt by your " pre-judgement" of that last call as a white woman-- You really dont know for sure what called so that is hurtful and in-sensitive to just assume it was a white woman.. In Canada it could have been a trans-gender person calling you and not a white lady... 

how would you feel if someone pre-judged you and simply called you a white guy on the phone...... when there is a possibility you are a trans-thing. or just flat out female with a male voice.......??? 


hurtful, hurtful, hurtful....
.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LMFAO...you should quit plumbing and just write comedy books on life experiences..you would probably make more money and get more satisfaction....



Seriously I could, how many people would buy the book? :smile: I've also had crazy teen/young adult stories you would hardly believe. I will leave those at rest and keep them for me. :wink:


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> "When you get a good one on the phone its worth taping the conversation and putting it on U-tube then uploading it to this site........
> 
> 
> ]another plumber named dunbar did that about 9 years ago with some crazy customer he had to listen to her problems for 10 minutes.... it was pretty funny....
> 
> 
> also I am offended and hurt by your " pre-judgement" of that last call as a white woman-- You really dont know for sure what called so that is hurtful and in-sensitive to just assume it was a white woman.. In Canada it could have been a trans-gender person calling you and not a white lady...
> 
> how would you feel if someone pre-judged you and simply called you a white guy on the phone...... when there is a possibility you are a trans-thing. or just flat out female with a male voice.......???
> 
> 
> hurtful, hurtful, hurtful....
> .


I remember Dunbar and his video I watched it twice!....bla bla bla.....bla bla bla. :vs_laugh: It was still up in 2017

I could record them but you wouldn't understand 90% of the french ones. The water heater this week end was English. 

All the crazies that call me where I post these stories here surely judge me as the "greedy white boy plumber" :wink:


----------



## Tango

Might as well post this here, I have a black friend (yes it makes sense to post this race) who moved here probably a decade ago from overseas and told me in his country to build a house he would have to go to the forest and cut a tree down and work on it to make some lumber. When he moved here he fell to his knees when he walked into HD and saw stacks and stacks of 2x4 lumber.

If he was joking or not I don't know but it was quite funny.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Seriously I could, how many people would buy the book? :smile: I've also had crazy teen/young adult stories you would hardly believe. I will leave those at rest and keep them for me. :wink:


 well you can do what the MM said and start a youtube channel and make $$ there posting funny calls...hell go to amazon and do a search for comedy books on life experiences..even better just look at seinfeld and his comedy of daily doings and hes only worth a few hundred million$$$$$...ok I stand corrected, hes worth alot more...
Jerry Seinfeld net worth:
$950 Million



Jerry Seinfeld net worth and salary: Jerry Seinfeld is an American comedian and TV star who has a net worth of $950 million. Jerry Seinfeld spent almost 15 years grinding out a career as a stand-up comedian before hitting it big in TV. He was a successful comic, the kind that regularly appeared on the Tonight Show and David Letterman. It's true that the nine years he spent writing and staring along with co-creator Larry David and starring in his own television series Seinfeld was no cake walk. It takes hard work to create the most successful television show of all time. Of course the last ten years of family life and semi-retirement have been busy, and not always relaxing.
Yes, the hilarious Mr. Seinfeld has built quite the piggy bank. While much of his income has come from his eponymous show and its years of lucrative syndication, Jerry has also made millions as a bestselling author and public speaker. His endorsement deals have also hit gold most notably when he was paid $10 million to make a handful of ads for Microsoft in 2008.
It took some work, but Jerry has also been successful in his private life. After dating a 17 year-old girl while he was in his late 30s, Jerry broke up a newlywed couple in the late 1990s so he could marry the lovely Jessica Sklar. The pair have been married for ten years and have three children. Together they share a $50 million estate in East Hampton, a Manhattan apartment overlooking Central Park and a home in Telluride, Colorado. When he's not making his kids laugh, Jerry spends his free time tending a serious love of cars. He is one of the largest collectors of Porsches in the world. He owns 46, including a $700,000 Porsche 959. Jerry's first attempt at returning to television was the short lived NBC reality show "Marriage Ref". On the show, married couples presented real-life disputes to a panel of celebrities, comedians and sports stars, who then decide who's right and who's wrong. Between June 2017 and June 2018, Jerry Seinfeld earned $60 million.


----------



## Tango

*The garage clerk and employee were shaking in their boots*


My girlfriend had an appointment this morning to have the deluxe car rust proofing package for 540$ taxes included.

I knew it was going to be trouble so I went with the plumbing van. I just know it's very rare to have an honest garage, company, service or otherwise. 

So I get there her car is already on the lift at 10:25 ready to begin. The front desk clerk shows us the underside and tells us what he’s going to do. Then he takes the car off the lift saying there’s another customer before us and says it’ll be ready in 3 hours, the guys will take 1 hour lunch and to come back around 14:00. I tell my girlfriend we have to come back to see if they do a proper job.


We do a few errands and come back just before lunch 11:50 and they were washing the car, I was like WTF?? The clerk tells us they wash the car before they start. Another flag. We go to lunch and come back at 13:00 and they say it’s ready so I tell my girlfriend something is up. I tell the guy to put the car back on the lift and he shows us the underside. I go to my van and bring my milwaukee flash light. Ok its done so I check the engine bay, they freaking smeared grease where it will never rust. It serves no purpose just to show some grease! I ask him if he did the trunk and replies he did. So I open the trunk for inspection, I peer though the holes and it’s dry then he mumbles he couldn’t do it the holes were too small for the wand. I show him where to pop off the rubber bumper stoppers, he’s amazed he could pull them off.


So now I’m getting pretty angry, I let the front desk clerk have it. I tell him I won’t tolerate a half a$$ed job, it’s 500$ and you are screwing us and I ask where the hell are the holes in the rocker panels? «Ah sir we don’t make holes because we can’t guarantee it» That’s when he saw my war face and literally started to tremble, he knew he was caught red handed trying to screw us.


I said get the Fracking car outside and I’ll drill the holes myself. I tell the kid get me some plugs to know the bit size. Yes sir, right away sir! He brings a handful of plugs and parks the car in front of my van in the parking lot. I get my tools out, the employees in the other bays are trying to look busy but peering over their shoulder while they work on other cars.


The car back in front of the bay I watch the kid shaking nervously as I stare like a drill instructor. He inserts the grease tube and sprays just a little. I said no you’re missing another foot in there he tries several time until he gets it. Once finished, I come back with a big mirror and flash light, he wonders what I’m going to do. I put the mirror in the wheel wells and turn on the light. GODAMIT!


What kind of stunt are you trying to pull, there’s nothing there! Well sir I couldn’t get the spray gun in there. Take off the wheels and do I look stupid to you? He rushes to to get the impact gun removes the wheels and starts spraying. I bet he never did that on any car as he’s smearing black asphalt undercoating on himself his arms, his face and shirt. I see him fumbling with the undercoat spray gun trying not to panic. I go back with the mirror and tell him where he missed several spots. He sprays a couple more times. More nervous than ever he sprints off to a mechanic to get an inspection mirror and flash light in hand until he gets it done right. He waits for me to get my approval.


I made him redo the front fenders, shock mount struts etc.

2 hours later it was finally done properly. I told my girlfriend a good thing I caught his scam on the spot, not 3 days later on the the week end because ......... My girlfriend said you were right all along, thank you! I know I will be getting a lot of kisses later on. I bet the employees are going to gossip about this for a while about this furious guy who couldn’t be trifled with that day.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> *The garage clerk and employee were shaking in their boots*
> 
> 
> My girlfriend had an appointment this morning to have the deluxe car rust proofing package for 540$ taxes included.
> 
> I knew it was going to be trouble so I went with the plumbing van. I just know it's very rare to have an honest garage, company, service or otherwise.
> 
> So I get there her car is already on the lift at 10:25 ready to begin. The front desk clerk shows us the underside and tells us what he’s going to do. Then he takes the car off the lift saying there’s another customer before us and says it’ll be ready in 3 hours, the guys will take 1 hour lunch and to come back around 14:00. I tell my girlfriend we have to come back to see if they do a proper job.
> 
> 
> We do a few errands and come back just before lunch 11:50 and they were washing the car, I was like WTF?? The clerk tells us they wash the car before they start. Another flag. We go to lunch and come back at 13:00 and they say it’s ready so I tell my girlfriend something is up. I tell the guy to put the car back on the lift and he shows us the underside. I go to my van and bring my milwaukee flash light. Ok its done so I check the engine bay, they freaking smeared grease where it will never rust. It serves no purpose just to show some grease! I ask him if he did the trunk and replies he did. So I open the trunk for inspection, I peer though the holes and it’s dry then he mumbles he couldn’t do it the holes were too small for the wand. I show him where to pop off the rubber bumper stoppers, he’s amazed he could pull them off.
> 
> 
> So now I’m getting pretty angry, I let the front desk clerk have it. I tell him I won’t tolerate a half a$$ed job, it’s 500$ and you are screwing us and I ask where the hell are the holes in the rocker panels? «Ah sir we don’t make holes because we can’t guarantee it» That’s when he saw my war face and literally started to tremble, he knew he was caught red handed trying to screw us.
> 
> 
> I said get the Fracking car outside and I’ll drill the holes myself. I tell the kid get me some plugs to know the bit size. Yes sir, right away sir! He brings a handful of plugs and parks the car in front of my van in the parking lot. I get my tools out, the employees in the other bays are trying to look busy but peering over their shoulder while they work on other cars.
> 
> 
> The car back in front of the bay I watch the kid shaking nervously as I stare like a drill instructor. He inserts the grease tube and sprays just a little. I said no you’re missing another foot in there he tries several time until he gets it. Once finished, I come back with a big mirror and flash light, he wonders what I’m going to do. I put the mirror in the wheel wells and turn on the light. GODAMIT!
> 
> 
> What kind of stunt are you trying to pull, there’s nothing there! Well sir I couldn’t get the spray gun in there. Take off the wheels and do I look stupid to you? He rushes to to get the impact gun removes the wheels and starts spraying. I bet he never did that on any car as he’s smearing black asphalt undercoating on himself his arms, his face and shirt. I see him fumbling with the undercoat spray gun trying not to panic. I go back with the mirror and tell him where he missed several spots. He sprays a couple more times. More nervous than ever he sprints off to a mechanic to get an inspection mirror and flash light in hand until he gets it done right. He waits for me to get my approval.
> 
> 
> I made him redo the front fenders, shock mount struts etc.
> 
> 2 hours later it was finally done properly. I told my girlfriend a good thing I caught his scam on the spot, not 3 days later on the the week end because ......... My girlfriend said you were right all along, thank you! I know I will be getting a lot of kisses later on. I bet the employees are going to gossip about this for a while about this furious guy who couldn’t be trifled with that day.


I have no idea what this undercoating is or what it entails. But great story?


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> I have no idea what this undercoating is or what it entails. But great story?


They lift the car and spray black "tar" like asphalt. It helps against from metal rot from salt, ice, freeze/thaw condensation. Cars here after 10 years deteriorate crazily from the bottom. My van no longer had any rockers and some doors the bottom were complete gone. It took over 2 month full time to rebuild even though I didn't want to do like new or I'd of spent another 2 months to redo all the sheet metal. I redid some parts and fiberglass on old rusted holes...

Inside the rocker panels,fenders etc you spray a type of grease or oil to prevent rot from the inside out.









Fast forward to 7:30


----------



## OpenSights

A few weeks ago I got a call from a long time (well as long as I’ve been in business) LL (husband and wife team) for a plumbing inspection for a property they want to buy. So we go and check it out, Master sends them a bid with options. While we’re there I sold them on a video inspection.

Friday last week I get a call saying closing is coming up and they want a video done before. After the recent heavy rains that came through they found a few roof leaks. Seller has agreed to fix all major issues prior to and after the sale. Red flag for me unless it’s in legal writing. 

So I throw my camera down the line. Minor belly under the house, a bit longer belly outside the house where my camera went half way under water. This is probably the best clay line I have ever video’d other than the bellies. Zero misalignments, seperations, cracks... until after a drop 80’ out. Couldn’t push past 84’.

Bring my machine down and cable. Get to that spot, bind up, pull back, shove. Feels like I’m battling some major root balls every couple of feet. Fight for 15 minuets, about six or seven inches and decide to pull it back to clean the roots off after chasing with the camera. Had some slight difficulty bringing it back. At first I thought I had a 4” root ball. Getting closer I knew it wasn’t roots, but cable or cutter damage by the feel.

3” cutter came out 4 1/2” wide. I ran water while bringing it back to either flush or make it back up. Put the camera back down much cleaner, still holding at 80’. Still can’t push past 84’ with the camera. My guess is major separations and or crushed. 

Other observations, LL claimed there was dried tp around the floor drain. Owner said there’s never been a main line backup to his knowledge, which might be true. He didn’t live with mom. He had no idea about the roof. The pvc clean out cap in the cast clean out tells me it’s been cabled. To open it took a 24” pipe wrench and many hammer swings to get it to budge. Cabled long ago.

So my customer calls the owner (his grandmother had the house built in ‘56 and passed away earlier this year), who is one paying me. He arrives and they start going at it. I just go back inside to clean up.

Interrupting myself here, but I have a minor rib injury at the moment, and that k6200 is a heavy mother ****ing son of a *****! Maybe I’m just getting old and fragile. To get it out I broke it down and brought it out in pieces. Super quick process! A couple minutes if you take your time. I’m going to buy a dedicated hand truck and modify it for the barrel alone.

Back to the drama, what I found out today...

My LL not only helped the owner clearing out all of his moms 60+ years of crap months ago, but scrubbed it clean, painted inside and out. First time I saw the house I thought it was more than ready for listing or rental, other than a few minor code issues. Apparently they are/we’re planning on flipping it in the spring. These guys aren’t slum lords! I do a ton of work on that street for slum lords. One of the ones I take care of is just across the street. At one time it was used as a grow house.

I don’t know what in the hell they were thinking. The wife was in tears, telling the owner she was going cancel the closing, calling to get the utilities taken out of her name, locking the keys in the house. All the time the owner said he would have it taken care of, but it seemed like my LL wanted him to call right that minute and get it fixed.

Unless she’s playing some game I don’t know about.... if she got a good deal on the house and the owner pays all major expenses, I’d say ok, closing when done.

I covered my legal bases. No problem from the owner, paid in full cash, so no chance of a bounced check. About this far, possibly this, possibly that, but look what it did to my equipment. That’s not roots.



LL pays quick! If not immediately.


----------



## Tango

@OpenSights I've never seen you type a long story like this, awesome!

Or do you use a fancy voice activated phone? :wink:

My stories are hand written and it takes a lot of time and more time to edit them to make sense.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> @*OpenSights* I've never seen you type a long story like this, awesome!
> 
> Or do you use a fancy voice activated phone? :wink:
> 
> My stories are hand written and it takes a lot of time and more time to edit them to make sense.


he has a ghost writer ..lol..:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights

No, I typed it out while Mrs. OpenSights was watching her show. Probably some errors, but I don’t care. Job took two hours, twice as long as it should have so I was in a bad mood last night.


----------



## Toli

After almost 25 years in the trade none of this crap bothers me anymore. I suggest you guys that are starting out figure out a way to let it go. I don’t mean this as criticism so don’t take it that way. It can eat you up, leave you with a real bad attitude. 

Myself, I’ve become sort of numb to it all. I don’t get excited when things are good and I don’t get pissed when things go sideways. That can be dangerous, though. I struggle with not letting the numbness carry over to the rest of my life- family, etc.


----------



## Alan

Toli said:


> After almost 25 years in the trade none of this crap bothers me anymore. I suggest you guys that are starting out figure out a way to let it go. I don’t mean this as criticism so don’t take it that way. It can eat you up, leave you with a real bad attitude.
> 
> Myself, I’ve become sort of numb to it all. I don’t get excited when things are good and I don’t get pissed when things go sideways. That can be dangerous, though. I struggle with not letting the numbness carry over to the rest of my life- family, etc.


TBH, I think that airing it out here with other people who understand is a great way to not hold on to this stuff.

I can sit here and talk to my wife all day about what I did on this job or that job, but most of the time she doesn't know what i'm talking about, and there's almost always an interruption from little feet.

So far the only real things that bother me now are people who are slow to pay, and maybe home inspectors, but they really aren't causing me any grief. I just don't like 'em. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Toli said:


> After almost 25 years in the trade none of this crap bothers me anymore. I suggest you guys that are starting out figure out a way to let it go. I don’t mean this as criticism so don’t take it that way. It can eat you up, leave you with a real bad attitude.
> 
> Myself, I’ve become sort of numb to it all. I don’t get excited when things are good and I don’t get pissed when things go sideways. That can be dangerous, though. I struggle with not letting the numbness carry over to the rest of my life- family, etc.


Yesterday's example with the rust proofing sure I got angry so they could see I meant business but I wasn't really angry, I was still calm inside just like a drill instructor displacing a lot of air. I wasn't going to let their scam and laziness slide. They deserved a reality check from a customer who wasn't oblivious. 

Like Alan said it's good to air it our, beat the dusty rug outside. You may have noticed I like to write about it and it raises my morale and I also like to read other people's ordeals. Like Tommy said it's entertainment and it's better with pics! Who else is going to give you a pat on the back, cheer you up and comprehend?

I get angry from idiots sometimes and sometimes I laugh at it. It takes a while to cool off when I get chaffed, that's how I am, usually after a while I'm normal again and forget about it. Maybe after many years of handling customer after customer I will be desensitized just a little bit.


----------



## OpenSights

Just got off the phone with the owner of the house with the broken line. I pushed Monday’s jobs off a bit to locate and meet with my excavator guy first thing.


----------



## OpenSights

Just talked with my LL. They’re walking away even if he gets it repaired. Bad blood between them big time! I’m going to do what I’m hired to do, the rest is none of my concern.


----------



## Tango

Got a super price shopper woman this morning. Called for a price to replace a kitchen faucet. Probably called every plumber afterward and she called back 2 hours later asking the same thing! She probably found another of my ads without even looking.

Sheesh. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Florida Plumber

Master Mark said:


> It amazes me that people will spend 25k on granite in their kitchens but whine and cry about the plumber coming out to hook up the lines for $300 :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> When you get a good one on the phone its worth taping the conversation and putting it on U-tube then uploading it to this site........
> 
> 
> another plumber named dunbar did that about 9 years ago with some crazy customer he had to listen to her problems for 10 minutes.... it was pretty funny....
> 
> 
> also I am offended and hurt by your " pre-judgement" of that last call as a white woman-- You really dont know for sure what called so that is hurtful and in-sensitive to just assume it was a white woman.. In Canada it could have been a trans-gender person calling you and not a white lady...
> 
> how would you feel if someone pre-judged you and simply called you a white guy on the phone...... when there is a possibility you are a trans-thing. or just flat out female with a male voice.......???
> 
> 
> hurtful, hurtful, hurtful....
> .


LMFAO, you had me laughing so hard when I was reading all that


----------



## Florida Plumber

Tango said:


> I remember Dunbar and his video I watched it twice!....bla bla bla.....bla bla bla. :vs_laugh: It was still up in 2017
> 
> I could record them but you wouldn't understand 90% of the french ones. The water heater this week end was English.
> 
> All the crazies that call me where I post these stories here surely judge me as the "greedy white boy plumber" :wink:


Do you have a link to the video, I am trying to search for it


----------



## Tango

Florida Plumber said:


> Do you have a link to the video, I am trying to search for it


Searching on this site doesn't seem to be effective so I found this but I don't think it's in there.

If not all you have to do is rummage through over 5000 posts from him! :vs_whistle:

https://www.youtube.com/user/DUNBARPLUMBING/videos


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Searching on this site doesn't seem to be effective so I found this but I don't think it's in there.
> 
> If not all you have to do is rummage through over 5000 posts from him! :vs_whistle:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/DUNBARPLUMBING/videos


----------



## chonkie

OMG! At the 3:45 mark, I woulda hit that end call button his thumb hovered over. But then again I have a short fuse.


----------



## Alan

chonkie said:


> OMG! At the 3:45 mark, I woulda hit that end call button his thumb hovered over. But then again I have a short fuse.


It just sounded like she wasn't getting it. Free estimates are different than spending hours doing locating or camera work or whatever the F she was after.

Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Tango

Yesterday an accented woman called saying her toilet was clogged and they had stirred it up and it was completely disgusting. She repeated it's disgusting!!!

Sure the rate is 250$/hr.

I will call you back...


Hahaha turd herder shopper! Keep on shopping for a low price YALL :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Florida Plumber

Tango said:


> Searching on this site doesn't seem to be effective so I found this but I don't think it's in there.
> 
> If not all you have to do is rummage through over 5000 posts from him! :vs_whistle:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/DUNBARPLUMBING/videos


HA that won't take long!


----------



## Florida Plumber

Alan said:


> DUNBARPLUMBING.COM - FREE ESTIMATE? CUSTOMER CALL THAT NEVER ENDS - YouTube


Thanks for posting that!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> DUNBARPLUMBING.COM - FREE ESTIMATE? CUSTOMER CALL THAT NEVER ENDS - YouTube


forget the free estimate, just think of the poor basterd that married that...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*Lesson 101 : Handy Hack Drain Snaking *

So this morning the job consisted of uncloging a kitchen sink line. Big house like a mansion, 10 000$ granite countertops, lavish 7 year house. The original owner did his own plumbing with vent 90's. The new owner has to live with it but he own 2 expensive motorcycles in the garage and a very very well paying job...

I was always wondering why the big box store had 3 rows of double bins for vent 90s and a tiny bin of 45s, now I know exactly why!!!



Anyway he tells me had called a handy hack last time... and I was greeted with this! He went on to say the hacker drilled a hole in the elbow and used a 15$ snake. To patch it up he tore a piece of the vapor barrier in the wall, cut a a piece of plastic from a margarine tub and found a hose clamp to seal the deal.

Now after a time it clogged again and being smarter than the handy hack he tried drain cleaning crystals and he panicked when it started to back up and foam up in the sink. I guess he didn't know it would kill the bacteria in the septic tank. Then he also purchased and tried the 15$ snake without success.

I had to convince him to fix the elbow. After I was done he said his wife was nagging him about the patch job. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Next time he may let me fix the rest of the plumbing, who knows!?


*Now stay tuned for tomorrows story I've got another good one!*


----------



## Tango

Le double post!


----------



## chonkie

There's more subtle ways to get your post count up. j/k :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*Hot Crotch Pot Cooking!*

If you like these soaps click the like button!


The other day I got a call from a woman saying they bought a house in January. The complaint is it stinks like sewer and it occurs on and off. She had called another company (one of the worst I might say) I just don’t why people call them in the first place when they have a 2 star review and they have bad comments after bad comments... Can someone enlighten me?

Anyway I asked to see the receipt and the 2 young guys put smoke bombs in the roof vent but they said they had no clue and didn’t find the issue. 2 hour service charge (Now I know their rate and the bill is all written by hand on a logo blank note pad just like Joe's French Fries!) 

I do a visual inspection of the place and guess what the whole house plumbing was redone by a hack. My average is getting close to 100%. I start with my normal procedure and I hear some irregular noise. I investigate further asking more questions, she tells me when she's cooking and turns the range hood it smells like hot crotch pot cooking, I mean $hit. I go to the lav sink and shove my head under the sink and tell her to turn the range hood on. OH BOY! I'm blasted full face of septic smell. «Eau de Toilette»:vs_poop: No cologne today!

I try my mini cam in the wall but I can't see much. Ridgid mini cam really sucks you know! I tell her I’ll make a hole in the closest because something is not right. I look with my mirror, Bingo the vent terminates 6 feet in the wall.

I went back today to open a large portion of the living room and closet wall to correct the issue(S) and to fix the hack drain in the wall. Once complete I tell the guy to turn on the faucet at the sink to test my drain on the other side and I see water gushing on his side of the wall. Turns out the hacker had messed up the hose clips of the delta faucet.

So I will be back to fix more hack plumbing when they have more money, fix their faucet when parts come in, add vents because the laundry downstairs is gurgling and smell like septic gas etc etc..

Hackers are my bread and butter!
























*BONUS PICS!*


----------



## Tango

*Mini Story*

I got a phone call at 5:30 pm, the guy says "hey can you come over for 2 minutes I don't live far away".

What's the issue?

The balloon in my well water tank busted and I bought one and I need you to tell me what this "pressure relief thing is"?

Do you want to hire me or advice?

Just advice...

I don't give out free info good evening!


I'm surely not going there to show him for free? I just don't know how they lack so much common sense.


----------



## Tango

I forgot to mention in the "Hot Crotch Pot Cooking!" story the last plumbers in order to stop the sewer smell they spray foamed around all the pipes coming through the floor from the basement to the bathroom on the first floor.

Why the hell would they think it would do anything?? I bet they called the boss and told them to do so.


----------



## GAN

Short follow ups.

Undercoating story. Went to a Valvoline center when I was still in the field, all company vans. Mine had a front idler arm drop out of the socket, lucky didn't wreck. Replaced. next year oil change and lube. Had thoughts why was there a dry grease joint. Rolled out and parked. Looked under and stiff rod tar & grease still on the joint. Went ballistic drug the manager out and aske how the He** was the chassis lubed when the joint was never cleaned. These local jerks had changed oil in company vehicle but never lubed the chassis of our work vehicles.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

GAN said:


> Short follow ups.
> 
> Undercoating story. Went to a Valvoline center when I was still in the field, all company vans. Mine had a front idler arm drop out of the socket, lucky didn't wreck. Replaced. next year oil change and lube. Had thoughts why was there a dry grease joint. Rolled out and parked. Looked under and stiff rod tar & grease still on the joint. Went ballistic drug the manager out and aske how the He** was the chassis lubed when the joint was never cleaned. These local jerks had changed oil in company vehicle but never lubed the chassis of our work vehicles.


thats why I do all my own work on my vehicles, I look all around when doing oil changes or brakes for anything else that needs attention and I dont have some lazy SOB that was working at mcdonalds the day before working on my trucks and " forget" to do whats needed...


----------



## Tango

GAN said:


> Short follow ups.
> 
> Undercoating story. Went to a Valvoline center when I was still in the field, all company vans. Mine had a front idler arm drop out of the socket, lucky didn't wreck. Replaced. next year oil change and lube. Had thoughts why was there a dry grease joint. Rolled out and parked. Looked under and stiff rod tar & grease still on the joint. Went ballistic drug the manager out and aske how the He** was the chassis lubed when the joint was never cleaned. These local jerks had changed oil in company vehicle but never lubed the chassis of our work vehicles.


These shady mechanics play a dirty game. They put grease visible to make you think it was done but they don't. The last time I has rust proofing done on a car it's what they did, put a little dab of grease around the plugs and nothing inside! Guess what they put your car behind a curtain and go in the lunch room and come back an hour later saying your car is ready!


----------



## GAN

One on home inspectors.

Anyone can take a 2 week or so course take an exam in Illinois and get a home inspection license.

Then they are off an away. They can't use any term for a "plumbing Inspections" or make code comments since to do so by public act is considered plumbing. SO they say leak observed. A couple will actually suggest getting a license plumbing contractor to look at the plumbing system.


They always have to find something to justify costs. Them the catch all term "it is not up to code". Completely ticks me off as an Inspector. What code the 1909 Japanese code!!! What section of that code?

I have had them freak out elderly & sellers so much and convince them they must fix everything to sell the property. All the real-estate agents doing to protect real-estate agents from litigation. They throw any problem back to the home inspectors.


Some sellers have called me after getting the report. I tell them first off did they tell you what code, did they mention your house was built 50 years ago and would of course not be up to current codes or that unless it is a health or safety issue you most likely would neve be forced to update anything in your municipality? Always nope. Not a dang one of them mention that.


Ones that I catch writing something down that would be considered a plumbing Inspection or code comment I report to the State.


Even had one company do an inspections, owners moved in went to sell a few years later. Made no changes and had the same company do another. They had written up a violation of the dwelling having a wood post under a beam. This was never mentioned by the same company a few years earlier.


Dip, nothing wrong with a wooden post, just not common. I love to mess with them any time I can.


----------



## Alan

GAN said:


> I have had them freak out elderly & sellers so much and convince them they must fix everything to sell the property.


This rings true here as well, and really it is what bothers me the most. Who's to say that a contractor won't come along and buy your house "as is" and spend his weekends fixing it up and turn it around for a 20k profit? Why should you have to fix anything that isn't a health hazard?

I am not sure whether I mentioned this or not but my sister in law had a home inspection done and the guy observed many things around the property. He observed a hot tub, he observed a fence, he observed this and that and the other thing, but all of those things he observed were followed by : "this item is not in the scope of this inspection."

Well whooptee freakin doo.... I just observed three dogs across the street humping each other. Should I put that in the report too? Because apparently it belongs there, even if you aren't an expert on the subject matter at hand.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> *Lesson 101 : Handy Hack Drain Snaking *
> 
> So this morning the job consisted of uncloging a kitchen sink line. Big house like a mansion, 10 000$ granite countertops, lavish 7 year house. The original owner did his own plumbing with vent 90's. The new owner has to live with it but he own 2 expensive motorcycles in the garage and a very very well paying job...
> 
> I was always wondering why the big box store had 3 rows of double bins for vent 90s and a tiny bin of 45s, now I know exactly why!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway he tells me had called a handy hack last time... and I was greeted with this! He went on to say the hacker drilled a hole in the elbow and used a 15$ snake. To patch it up he tore a piece of the vapor barrier in the wall, cut a a piece of plastic from a margarine tub and found a hose clamp to seal the deal.
> 
> Now after a time it clogged again and being smarter than the handy hack he tried drain cleaning crystals and he panicked when it started to back up and foam up in the sink. I guess he didn't know it would kill the bacteria in the septic tank. Then he also purchased and tried the 15$ snake without success.
> 
> I had to convince him to fix the elbow. After I was done he said his wife was nagging him about the patch job. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> Next time he may let me fix the rest of the plumbing, who knows!?
> 
> 
> *Now stay tuned for tomorrows story I've got another good one!*


The last drain clog problem I had was going behind roto rooter who wanted me to "drill a hole in the pipe so we can snake it and then he will have to come back and weld a patch on"

DAFUQ? Who drills galvanized pipe and welds a patch just to run a snake? I cut that sh*t out and replaced it all with plastic & included a cleanout fitting. No more clog. Bye Bye roto rooter.


----------



## Tango

No calls today so I'm channel welding the van frame, as I'm going in for lunch I notice the largest service plumbing company van on the next street over. Grrrrr

When they made their search on the net they didn't want to call the plumbing company that's 300 feet away?:vs_worry::vs_worry:

As soon as the van is done I'll be looking at those ad words.


----------



## OpenSights

I see that often.... even right next door.


I had a moment of terror this morning. Did a job for a good customer of mine yesterday. When I was done he let me know his cousin was having drain issues and will be calling me.

Took my kid to school, came back home watched the news, goofed around on line. No call. So I decided to text my customer to see if I should still be waiting for the call...

Could not find my phone! I had it this morning because I talked with my wife. Searched my chair, the truck... nothing! So I emailed my wife asking her to email me back and blow up my phone. 

It had fallen between the seats in my truck in the most perfect hiding spot!

Have two jobs today now.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> No calls today so I'm channel welding the van frame, as I'm going in for lunch I notice the largest service plumbing company van on the next street over. Grrrrr
> 
> When they made their search on the net they didn't want to call the plumbing company that's 300 feet away?:vs_worry::vs_worry:
> 
> As soon as the van is done I'll be looking at those ad words.


if we could figure out exactly what makes people decide on who to hire and what to buy, you would become multi millionaires or billionaires overnite..just on figuring that out, and many companies spend just as much to try and find out so they can sell that useful info...


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> No calls today so I'm channel welding the van frame, as I'm going in for lunch I notice the largest service plumbing company van on the next street over. Grrrrr
> 
> When they made their search on the net they didn't want to call the plumbing company that's 300 feet away?:vs_worry::vs_worry:
> 
> As soon as the van is done I'll be looking at those ad words.


Thinking back I can remember 3-4 times I've done plumbing jobs a couple doors down from a parked plumbing van in someone's driveway.

Either they never noticed they had a plumbing neighbor, that plumber may have been only on new construction or they went with my reviews...


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> No calls today so I'm channel welding the van frame, as I'm going in for lunch I notice the largest service plumbing company van on the next street over. Grrrrr
> 
> When they made their search on the net they didn't want to call the plumbing company that's 300 feet away?:vs_worry::vs_worry:
> 
> As soon as the van is done I'll be looking at those ad words.


Some people don’t want to do business with someone that close in case the job goes sideways on your end or their end. They don’t want hard feelings that close to home. 

I’m glad most of my neighbors don’t feel that way because I have lots of business from them.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Some people don’t want to do business with someone that close in case the job goes sideways on your end or their end. They don’t want hard feelings that close to home.
> 
> I’m glad most of my neighbors don’t feel that way because I have lots of business from them.


My neighbors are pretty good but....

My kid saw a plumbing van 3 doors down and asked why they didnt just ask me. I explained pretty much all the same points about it being awkward. Turns out their son just got a job for a local company.

I'll admit that at first I was let down but then I was quickly relieved. I don't have time for side jobs anymore and if something went wrong it would be awkward at best.

Now mind you I am not self employed and work 40+hrs a week. If I had more time and less kids I would still do sidework. I have one neighbor I do work for and I dont charge them. I dont need that headache. Often they will give my kids a gift or give me a gift card for somewhere. Sometimes they call their usual plumber because they know I am busy. It works out good.


----------



## Alan

OpenSights said:


> I see that often.... even right next door.


One of my first jobs was right next door to one of the other plumbing shops. 

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> One of my first jobs was right next door to one of the other plumbing shops.
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Did you get my PMs?


----------



## Tango

Saturday evening 6:15 on a Thanksgiving week end. This woman called asking if I worked this evening. Yes what's the issue?... I'd like to have my dishwasher installed tonight! 

I guess they think it's like plugging a toaster in the outlet. Oh it's got to be cheap too! 

I'm to collect those stories and publish a book and hand it out for free, might make more money that way!


----------



## Tango

*What I have to pay!*

A gruffy woman voice asks for an inspection of an apartment because she had "undesirable tenants" now that they are gone and she can’t rent just yet she wants to check every thing out. As I’m listening to her she may have had bad tenants but I can hear the slumlord attitude and that special way of saying things, you know the ultra cheap kind. I tell her the rate and she exclaims "what I can’t pay you in 30 days"! 

Haha "nope, payment upon completion". "I’ll call you back".

I’m happy she weeded herself out, she wouldn’t of have paid in the end!




*Corners or Con?
*

I was asked to inspect a new basement bathroom that had been done 2 years ago. The couple wanted an independent inspection. The GC got into a dispute with the first plumbing company about money so he didn’t finish the job. Then he hired another plumber....

The complaint was an ultra slow and or gurgling toilet and shower when running the sink. They told me the main sewer pipe to the street was completely redone because they had tree roots. After looking at their renovation pictures I found out they had 2 buried BWVs under some tiles and they din't want me to check it out and investigating further I found this in the mechanical closet.

Looks like licenced companies in my area are cutting corners AGAIN!! They weren't happy they got duped but they were happy I found the problem. Anyway I gave them a price to fix the issue the right way.


By the way that is illegal backer board for the shower, it's only moisture resistant drywall. That will eventually leak and mold.


----------



## GAN

The backer board is not illegal. Not the best choice for sure. Dura-rock is the way to go.

The wall covering in this case the ceramic tile completes the barrier.


Also an base that is not turned up at least 2" (in Illinois anyway) must have a membrane/panning down first running up the wall at least 2".


----------



## OpenSights

Yesterday we ripped out a tub/shower. Usually the LL doesn’t want to pay plumber rates for demo, but this guy is a bit odd. Great guy! Pays right away. Even gave us a S-ton of fireworks, at least $5-600 worth to both of us!

Back on topic, this rental was written up. It was a steel tub and tile surround. Behind the tile was plain old drywall. Obviously he bought it that way.

We had to walk because the floor was rotted, window removed framed in and exterior framing replaced or sistered. Yes there is a fart fan. Not to mention our supply house was supposed to deliver around 10:30. Call at 10:30, “he’s (delivery guy) on his way back from Holland, must be an accident on the highway.” Wait sitting on the truck bumper waiting for the LL and delivery. We both said F it. Went and had lunch, back to the shop. 

Get there, get a text. “Two hours and he’ll be there.” WTF?! “Well, he had two unexpected deliveries on the way back, got lost, couldn’t get an answer from who he was delivering to ... blah blah” 

Be at the f’ing job site on f’ing time!


----------



## Alan

GAN said:


> The backer board is not illegal. Not the best choice for sure. Dura-rock is the way to go.
> 
> The wall covering in this case the ceramic tile completes the barrier.
> 
> 
> Also an base that is not turned up at least 2" (in Illinois anyway) must have a membrane/panning down first running up the wall at least 2".


I was wondering if that's the liner laying under the bottom plate.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> I was wondering if that's the liner laying under the bottom plate.


It's a strip of plastic for moisture vapor barrier between the concrete floor and wood.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> It's a strip of plastic for moisture vapor barrier between the concrete floor and wood.


So if they do that, no need for PT lumber?

Around here they use a foam barrier, I think it is for a similar purpose, but they still have to use PT lumber on concrete.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> So if they do that, no need for PT lumber?
> 
> Around here they use a foam barrier, I think it is for a similar purpose, but they still have to use PT lumber on concrete.


It could also be a pink foam strip... No pressure treated lumber allowed inside as it releases toxic gasses and if there is a fire it's even worse so only regular wood framing.


----------



## GAN

Tango said:


> It could also be a pink foam strip... No pressure treated lumber allowed inside as it releases toxic gasses and if there is a fire it's even worse so only regular wood framing.



Not really true. Older versions that used creosote or the burial rated ACQ or CCA yes. In fact and wall constructed directly on a concrete floor should be using a treated bottom plate.

Old kids playsets were bad. Cutting this still without a respirator is not the best idea.

http://schuttelumber.com/using-pressure-treated-wood-indoors/


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *Corners or Con?
> *
> 
> I was asked to inspect a new basement bathroom that had been done 2 years ago. The couple wanted an independent inspection. The GC got into a dispute with the first plumbing company about money so he didn’t finish the job. Then he hired another plumber....
> 
> The complaint was an ultra slow and or gurgling toilet and shower when running the sink. They told me the main sewer pipe to the street was completely redone because they had tree roots. After looking at their renovation pictures I found out they had 2 buried BWVs under some tiles and they din't want me to check it out and investigating further I found this in the mechanical closet.
> 
> Looks like licenced companies in my area are cutting corners AGAIN!! They weren't happy they got duped but they were happy I found the problem. Anyway I gave them a price to fix the issue the right way.
> 
> 
> By the way that is illegal backer board for the shower, it's only moisture resistant drywall. That will eventually leak and mold.


The guy called me back wanting a quote to fix the issue and as I'm going through my code book to determine if my plan is going to be up to code I have questions so I'd need to call the associations for technical support The idea came to me to contact their lawyer. Turns out if I do the job I'm not responsible for what is hidden in the walls or floor but the customer will no longer have any recourse against the contractor. He mumbled something about the other guy(I have no clue what he said) but I was glad when he said he wanted to think about it. Can of worms, and I think my plan wouldn't of worked without opening a few walls and checking if I can vent on the side of the house.


----------



## Tango

A couple who just bought their first old house they removed a saddle valve and tried to diy the hole! Next they tried to shut the toilet valve to replace the fill valve themselves but it was stuck open... She was ecstatic to have water again! Why did she take an appointment 2 days ahead when she called??

She did ask when I was leaving if she had purchased the right parts to fix the toilet! I least I got a portion of the job which they couldn't do themselves...


----------



## Tango

double


----------



## Tango

GAN said:


> Not really true. Older versions that used creosote or the burial rated ACQ or CCA yes. In fact and wall constructed directly on a concrete floor should be using a treated bottom plate.
> 
> Old kids playsets were bad. Cutting this still without a respirator is not the best idea.
> 
> http://schuttelumber.com/using-pressure-treated-wood-indoors/


Are you referring to the stud framing? If so you have to take in consideration every area has different codes and laws. Over here in my province, lumber can't be treated in any way with chemicals except for outside decks.


----------



## OpenSights

Got a text from my Master last night after 5 to call a number for a drain call.

Since the day I started week days after 5 and weekends 9-5 is an extra $50 unless service is requested during normal business hours and I just can’t make it till later. Week days after 8 and weekends after 5 is an extra $100. 

So I call this lady, don’t even know what her name is....

Her main line is backed up and wants to know how much. 

Me: “for me to come out tonight it’ll be $***.XX. If you want to wait until tomorrow it’ll be $100 cheaper.”

Her: “I won’t be able to be home until 5.”

Me: “Well after hours start at 5, but no problem. I’ll keep it at my daytime rate.”

Her: “Can I call you back in about ten minutes?”

Me: “Sure, no problem.”

So I wait an hour and call her back and leave a message. Ten to fifteen minutes later I’m in the kitchen and hear my phone ring. Rang three times before I got to it, picked it up and the call ended. No message. Oh well.

Get to work this morning and my Master asked how it went. Told him I talked with her, gave her last nights price, today’s price, even tried calling her 50 minutes after she was supposed to call back. Phone rang later on a few times and she hung up.

Later on in the day he gets a text from his girlfriend. Apparently she was a coworker of hers. Said I wanted to change her an extra $100 to come out last night. Why didn’t you just go charge your weekday rate? She called the “big” ripoff company instead of you! Your name is now mud at Consumers (our local NG company)! You ruined your reputation there!

Yeah, after 5 on a Sunday night.... been the same since the day I started. I’m not working a Sunday night job for weekday rates! I might have reduced her evening rate down to $50 had she told me where she worked knowing and the potential customer base and just consider it advertisement.... but lack of information. 

Whatever.


----------



## Tango

Think of it this way, you didn't have to work for a nut case. Your story makes my blood boil, I'm literally angry right now.

When someone calls and asks the price right away I have learned it's a complete waste of time, all they are looking for is the hack. No amount of words trying to convert them works. They are walmart disciples. You cannot change the mind of a walmart fanatic.

Then in her mind because she knew someone to someone to a plumber it should of been charity. She deserves free because she's a very important person and working for money is a foreign concept.

I think the biggest reason : She didn't consider you a real company.


----------



## OpenSights

I’m not sure it’s that exactly. Yes, people always look for a deal, including myself. However most people look for quality in service, like me, but many will skimp on quality of product. They buy kohler, AS stools and valves. Garbage!

I know jack about electrical, roofing, HVAC, carpentry.... basically anything outside of plumbing, drain cleaning, three electric motors and minor auto repair, I hire out for the best quality for both price and quality.

I don’t think she was really looking for a favor or free, just cheap. Just a good reputation. She never asked for a discount, never dropped any name, just lacking the knowledge of what it costs. 

The funny thing is the “big” company will end up charging her $100 more than I would even on a Sunday night to clean her line.

Not to mention the dozen or so lines they said needed replacement that I’ve cleaned, videoed and given a 6 month to one year warranty.

Some people you just can’t help.

Edit to add, I understand in most cases a quote over the phone is 90% impossible. I like to have a rough estimate before someone comes to my house. Am I looking at $100 or $2000?


----------



## OpenSights

On a side note... I thought Canadians didn’t get angry, they just apologize and offer you a doughnut from Tim Hortons...


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> On a side note... I thought Canadians didn’t get angry, they just apologize and offer you a doughnut from Tim Hortons...


Oh I get angry on a daily basis and I don't apologize it's a sign of weakness. I'll keep the doughnuts to myself. :wink:


----------



## Fatpat

OpenSights said:


> Got a text from my Master last night after 5 to call a number for a drain call.
> 
> Since the day I started week days after 5 and weekends 9-5 is an extra $50 unless service is requested during normal business hours and I just can’t make it till later. Week days after 8 and weekends after 5 is an extra $100.
> 
> So I call this lady, don’t even know what her name is....
> 
> Her main line is backed up and wants to know how much.
> 
> Me: “for me to come out tonight it’ll be $***.XX. If you want to wait until tomorrow it’ll be $100 cheaper.”
> 
> Her: “I won’t be able to be home until 5.”
> 
> Me: “Well after hours start at 5, but no problem. I’ll keep it at my daytime rate.”
> 
> Her: “Can I call you back in about ten minutes?”
> 
> Me: “Sure, no problem.”
> 
> So I wait an hour and call her back and leave a message. Ten to fifteen minutes later I’m in the kitchen and hear my phone ring. Rang three times before I got to it, picked it up and the call ended. No message. Oh well.
> 
> Get to work this morning and my Master asked how it went. Told him I talked with her, gave her last nights price, today’s price, even tried calling her 50 minutes after she was supposed to call back. Phone rang later on a few times and she hung up.
> 
> Later on in the day he gets a text from his girlfriend. Apparently she was a coworker of hers. Said I wanted to change her an extra $100 to come out last night. Why didn’t you just go charge your weekday rate? She called the “big” ripoff company instead of you! Your name is now mud at Consumers (our local NG company)! You ruined your reputation there!
> 
> Yeah, after 5 on a Sunday night.... been the same since the day I started. I’m not working a Sunday night job for weekday rates! I might have reduced her evening rate down to $50 had she told me where she worked knowing and the potential customer base and just consider it advertisement.... but lack of information.
> 
> Whatever.



Forget that, you handled it correctly.

I can sense crazy in a 1 minute phone call.


----------



## Alan

OpenSights said:


> Got a text from my Master last night after 5 to call a number for a drain call.
> 
> Since the day I started week days after 5 and weekends 9-5 is an extra $50 unless service is requested during normal business hours and I just can’t make it till later. Week days after 8 and weekends after 5 is an extra $100.
> 
> So I call this lady, don’t even know what her name is....
> 
> Her main line is backed up and wants to know how much.
> 
> Me: “for me to come out tonight it’ll be $***.XX. If you want to wait until tomorrow it’ll be $100 cheaper.”
> 
> Her: “I won’t be able to be home until 5.”
> 
> Me: “Well after hours start at 5, but no problem. I’ll keep it at my daytime rate.”
> 
> Her: “Can I call you back in about ten minutes?”
> 
> Me: “Sure, no problem.”
> 
> So I wait an hour and call her back and leave a message. Ten to fifteen minutes later I’m in the kitchen and hear my phone ring. Rang three times before I got to it, picked it up and the call ended. No message. Oh well.
> 
> Get to work this morning and my Master asked how it went. Told him I talked with her, gave her last nights price, today’s price, even tried calling her 50 minutes after she was supposed to call back. Phone rang later on a few times and she hung up.
> 
> Later on in the day he gets a text from his girlfriend. Apparently she was a coworker of hers. Said I wanted to change her an extra $100 to come out last night. Why didn’t you just go charge your weekday rate? She called the “big” ripoff company instead of you! Your name is now mud at Consumers (our local NG company)! You ruined your reputation there!
> 
> Yeah, after 5 on a Sunday night.... been the same since the day I started. I’m not working a Sunday night job for weekday rates! I might have reduced her evening rate down to $50 had she told me where she worked knowing and the potential customer base and just consider it advertisement.... but lack of information.
> 
> Whatever.


Forget that. Sometimes it's going to cost more to get me out the door.

Last night for example, you couldn't have paid me an extra $500 to go do one call, because it was my daughter's first basketball game of the season, and I love watching that more than anything in the whole world. 

The phone rang while I was gone, but I didn't turn on forwarding because at that point in time I wouldn't have answered anyway.

I get it : It's hard to go even 1 night without sanitary facilities, but you and 12,000 other people in town. Couldn't fix them all if I tried, right?

In the end it sounds like she either misunderstood your offer to bill your daytime rate, or she's just using the fact that you charge an extra $100 to slam you in front of everyone she knows.

It is unfortunate, but there are a lot of people you just can't make happy, and the more people you work for, the more likelihood of one or two of them popping up.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Got a text from my Master last night after 5 to call a number for a drain call.
> 
> Since the day I started week days after 5 and weekends 9-5 is an extra $50 unless service is requested during normal business hours and I just can’t make it till later. Week days after 8 and weekends after 5 is an extra $100.
> 
> So I call this lady, don’t even know what her name is....
> 
> Her main line is backed up and wants to know how much.
> 
> Me: “for me to come out tonight it’ll be $***.XX. If you want to wait until tomorrow it’ll be $100 cheaper.”
> 
> Her: “I won’t be able to be home until 5.”
> 
> Me: “Well after hours start at 5, but no problem. I’ll keep it at my daytime rate.”
> 
> Her: “Can I call you back in about ten minutes?”
> 
> Me: “Sure, no problem.”
> 
> So I wait an hour and call her back and leave a message. Ten to fifteen minutes later I’m in the kitchen and hear my phone ring. Rang three times before I got to it, picked it up and the call ended. No message. Oh well.
> 
> Get to work this morning and my Master asked how it went. Told him I talked with her, gave her last nights price, today’s price, even tried calling her 50 minutes after she was supposed to call back. Phone rang later on a few times and she hung up.
> 
> Later on in the day he gets a text from his girlfriend. Apparently she was a coworker of hers. Said I wanted to change her an extra $100 to come out last night. Why didn’t you just go charge your weekday rate? She called the “big” ripoff company instead of you! Your name is now mud at Consumers (our local NG company)! You ruined your reputation there!
> 
> Yeah, after 5 on a Sunday night.... been the same since the day I started. I’m not working a Sunday night job for weekday rates! I might have reduced her evening rate down to $50 had she told me where she worked knowing and the potential customer base and just consider it advertisement.... but lack of information.
> 
> Whatever.


your master should have given you more info that this one job could lead to many more and it was a friend of a friend, then you could decide what you would charge on the chance it will lead into more work, I blame your master for the outcome..cant win them all....


----------



## Tango

*Another hacked reno by a plumbing company*

This kitchen reno and the plumbing was done 2 weeks ago. The plumbing company's shop less than 3 kilometers away.

I understand why I don't win quotes! Any way the kitchen sink water would overflow the furnace floor drain. I had a hard time with the cable, the stupid wanna be plumber put vent 90s for drainage and obviously no vent. THE WALLS WERE OPEN during the reno!. She didn't want to deal with them anymore because they wouldn't show up or give her the run around. The GC bought a 15$ dollar snake and put hot water for an hour and saying it was unclogged. It wasn't.

She was impressed with the machine, I had to use the sink drum and also had to use the larger drum and larger cable in another spot that was very well hidden.

Took 3.5 hours to complete the task.

So an AAV instead of a proper vent
No hammer arrestors,
ugly and crooked piping
Improper diswasher connection
Improper drain fittings
Improper P-trap and way too low
nice place to put valves so they are backwards to reach


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> *Another hacked reno by a plumbing company*
> 
> This kitchen reno and the plumbing was done 2 weeks ago. The plumbing company's shop less than 3 kilometers away.
> 
> I understand why I don't win quotes! Any way the kitchen sink water would overflow the furnace floor drain. I had a hard time with the cable, the stupid wanna be plumber put vent 90s for drainage and obviously no vent. THE WALLS WERE OPEN during the reno!. She didn't want to deal with them anymore because they wouldn't show up or give her the run around. The GC bought a 15$ dollar snake and put hot water for an hour and saying it was unclogged. It wasn't.
> 
> She was impressed with the machine, I had to use the sink drum and also had to use the larger drum and larger cable in another spot that was very well hidden.
> 
> Took 3.5 hours to complete the task.
> 
> So an AAV instead of a proper vent
> No hammer arrestors,
> ugly and crooked piping
> Improper diswasher connection
> Improper drain fittings
> Improper P-trap and way too low
> nice place to put valves so they are backwards to reach




AAV is code here, but that is probably the deepest basket I’ve ever seen!!!


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> AAV is code here, but that is probably the deepest basket I’ve ever seen!!!


for us an AAV can only be used in certain situations, not like this though. They were to lazy to do it while the walls were open!


----------



## OpenSights

Drainage semi code here, water, not so much. For the reasons you stated. 

Hack job for sure! My name would never be on something like that!


----------



## Alan

I've had to reroute water lines like that before in mobile home re-pipes.

Usually the kitchen is on the outside wall and they have an 18" rectangular duct butted up against the skirting, so there is no way to get lines in to the back of the cabinet. Usually though I run them right up against the side wall of the cabinet and secure them to the sides.

At least if you have to do a dog-sh*t install, make it the least dog-sh*tty that you possibly can.


----------



## Tango

*A little envy today.*

We offered a full information day from the manufacturer of UV and filter company at the restaurant. The guy asked us to present ourselves and he asked me to start. I was the only one who spoke loud enough and I couldn't hear the rest of the contractors in various domains. 

During morning break the guy in front me turned around and said I know you I called you a while back and I was wondering how you got so many awesome reviews. I flat out replied it was a secret, I did research and put some effort. Then his wife showed up and murmured to each other and she knew exactly who I was and asked the same thing and saying it would be nice to know so they could do like me without any effort!:vs_whistle:

Talk about leeches!


The good part about the day was that I spoke to 2 other one man show and shared insights. I gathered intel and one showed me a supplier leaflet that literally sells some materials for 1/5 the price I get locally!


----------



## Tango

*A plunger story*

A woman calls asking if I have a plunger, I replied yes.
We'll be right over!
What do you mean We'll be right over mam?
We went to 2 stores and they don't have plungers.
Mam I don't sell supplies I provide drain cleaning services.
Oh thank you.

She called back to make an appointment for a clogged toilet and turned out the jet hole was completely clogged solid with mineral deposit. Never seen that before. The 77 year old man is going to replace the toilet himself.


*Hired to fix a hack job for a hack price*

Got a call for a ceiling stain and leak. I lean over the tub and it moves and wobbles, I pull the plug to see a tailpiece washer that's sticking out.

I explain I have to open the ceiling cut the water pipes, cut the drain, raise the tub and fix the plumbing and tell her the tub isn't even fixed in place. Got to find a way to anchor it.(I thought of something)

She replies why you don't you just fix it? No mam it's not a 10 minute job. The renovation hasn't been done by a plumber. She replies no they did it themselves or... So the husband comes home 30 minutes later and I explain again. He set an appointment to fix the issue. I finish the invoice and she says, you are taking all of our money. (I'm thinking to myself, why do you call for a service if you don't want to really pay?)

Then she says can we do under the table payment no taxes? Come on!!! So I say mam I'm here to fix the hack plumbing that was done under the table in the first place!. No you get a receipt, done right.


I guess it doesn't compute with some of them.

Anyway I'm doing the repair this friday. Check out the lav faucet, It was cheaper and cost effective that way.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> *A plunger story*
> 
> A woman calls asking if I have a plunger, I replied yes.
> We'll be right over!
> What do you mean We'll be right over mam?
> We went to 2 stores and they don't have plungers.
> Mam I don't sell supplies I provide drain cleaning services.
> Oh thank you.
> 
> She called back to make an appointment for a clogged toilet and turned out the jet hole was completely clogged solid with mineral deposit. Never seen that before. The 77 year old man is going to replace the toilet himself.
> 
> 
> *Hired to fix a hack job for a hack price*
> 
> Got a call for a ceiling stain and leak. I lean over the tub and it moves and wobbles, I pull the plug to see a tailpiece washer that's sticking out.
> 
> I explain I have to open the ceiling cut the water pipes, cut the drain, raise the tub and fix the plumbing and tell her the tub isn't even fixed in place. Got to find a way to anchor it.(I thought of something)
> 
> She replies why you don't you just fix it? No mam it's not a 10 minute job. The renovation hasn't been done by a plumber. She replies no they did it themselves or... So the husband comes home 30 minutes later and I explain again. He set an appointment to fix the issue. I finish the invoice and she says, you are taking all of our money. (I'm thinking to myself, why do you call for a service if you don't want to really pay?)
> 
> Then she says can we do under the table payment no taxes? Come on!!! So I say mam I'm here to fix the hack plumbing that was done under the table in the first place!. No you get a receipt, done right.
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't compute with some of them.
> 
> Anyway I'm doing the repair this friday. Check out the lav faucet, It was cheaper and cost effective that way.


Lav faucet!!! It must take forever to fill that tub.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

*Hired to fix a hack job for a hack price(part 2)*


So here is my office job today...Remove hackery and leaks and reinstall. I had to fool around to take the drain out, only tightened by hand and also impossible to turn it out and I couldn't find my tool. I probably left it at another customer. Funny thing when I forget a tool somewhere they know about it but they never call me to let me know! Why??

Anyway I didn't have to open the ceiling, she didn't want me to remove the trap with a C/O... So I was 500$ below my estimate and she still complained about the price and she said she would leave a good review? What the hell?

About the faucet I did a test for 5 minutes and got 1.5 inches of water in the tub! So if my calculations are correct 73 minutes to fill the tub :lol:

And no she didn't want a tub faucet....























*BONUS PICTURE Plumbing is easy!*


----------



## Tango

*My wife can't handle cold showers!*


I was stuck between the previous home owner who hacked her own plumbing to hell to flip the house and the new homeowners who moved in last weekend. Getting paid was an ordeal!! I will leave out what the previous home owner's attitude was like and the events after the repair totally crazy... Water was leaking through the shower, 1/2 gap of the glass to the base, the glass support bar not even anchored to the wall and the main concern wasn't having any hot water anywhere in the house. She didn't want to pay to have the problem fixed and made them wait several days before calling someone. I was the 3rd plumber there(they didn't find the problem) and the gas company who spent all day changing water heater parts twice!! 

I found out they had installed the shower faucet sideways.

The new homeowners(Super nice people) are going to call me back for a quote to fix all the other issues.


----------



## Florida Plumber

Tango said:


> *
> 
> Hired to fix a hack job for a hack price
> 
> Got a call for a ceiling stain and leak. I lean over the tub and it moves and wobbles, I pull the plug to see a tailpiece washer that's sticking out.
> 
> I explain I have to open the ceiling cut the water pipes, cut the drain, raise the tub and fix the plumbing and tell her the tub isn't even fixed in place. Got to find a way to anchor it.(I thought of something)
> 
> She replies why you don't you just fix it? No mam it's not a 10 minute job. The renovation hasn't been done by a plumber. She replies no they did it themselves or... So the husband comes home 30 minutes later and I explain again. He set an appointment to fix the issue. I finish the invoice and she says, you are taking all of our money. (I'm thinking to myself, why do you call for a service if you don't want to really pay?)
> 
> Then she says can we do under the table payment no taxes? Come on!!! So I say mam I'm here to fix the hack plumbing that was done under the table in the first place!. No you get a receipt, done right.
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't compute with some of them.
> 
> Anyway I'm doing the repair this friday. Check out the lav faucet, It was cheaper and cost effective that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Well the lav facet is a first for me. I want to see how long it takes to fill up.:vs_laugh:*


----------



## Alan

Florida Plumber said:


> Well the lav facet is a first for me. I want to see how long it takes to fill up.:vs_laugh:


My boss used to always tell me a story about this cheapa%% builder who tried strong-arming him into putting a kitchen sink faucet in place of a tub filler.


He refused to install it, and IIRC they had him put angle stops under the tub and they mounted the sink faucet themselves. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Florida Plumber said:


> Well the lav facet is a first for me. I want to see how long it takes to fill up.:vs_laugh:



About the faucet I did a test for 5 minutes and got 1.5 inches of water in the tub! So if my calculations are correct 73 minutes to fill the tub!


----------



## Tango

_*Company doing illegal plumbing caught red handed.*_


I was called to fix a leaky valves, when I got there the man mad prepped the basement so a crew could build an interior french drain. I told him I could give him a quote for the sump pit and pump, he said the crew would be doing it. I told him they weren’t plumbers and they were doing illegal plumbing and if a sewer back up occur again(whole neighborhood flooded a few month ago by rain and sewer) in the neighborhood you are not covered.

I do my thing and the crew shows up to start. They ask a few easy plumbing questions and I’m pretty vague. The homeowner schedule me later in the day to fix the floor clean out. I show up this morning and the guy greets me in red plaid flannel pajamas, It really gave me the impression of a little kid’s Winnie the pooh 1 piece pajamas. The crew were sanding the foundation wall, dust so thick and loud I got a mask from the truck to check the C/O. I took a few picture of what they had started, sump pump evidence.

I gave the guy the estimate and told him I had to break concrete and I’d do it when they finish their dust. He calls me in the afternoon and ask if the crew can put the sump discharge in the main line. At that moment I was angry. I told him flat out he had hired a company who did illegal plumbing and I wasn’t ready to help them out I told him I could show my books. Then he says he’s going to have them break the concrete for me so I can charge less!

What would you guys do? I could denounce the company and they would probably get a 15 000$ fine+court fees but the association would talk to the home owner about the situation and he would be angry at me. He could tarnish my name.

Or let it slide do my job and let him stew with his hacks and possible flood. Well he didn’t listen to me the first time, didn’t really care the second time. Saving a buck is a powerful stick and carrot. Oh I bet the sump job is going to be so messed up I’ll just keep my mouth shut. 

My idea right now now I'll just do my job and move on.


----------



## skoronesa

If you're pissed cuz he is trying to save money and you're trying to take it than I think you should just tell him you can't be a party to his scheme and leave.


----------



## Tango

My beef is like the clerk at HD told me yesterday, "Everybody can do plumbing and everybody can do electricity".

The issue in this particular case is not about me making more money, although I want plumbing jobs I worked very hard to get a license for while all these companies and GCs doing illegal plumbing and taking it away from us. I would care a little less if the majority were legit and I had enough work. They are stealing from plumbers and cheating people by installing pipe backwards.

I'll be thinking about deciding not to do the job, I bet by now they chipped the floor and he'll cry foul if I back out.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> My beef is like the clerk at HD told me yesterday, "Everybody can do plumbing and everybody can do electricity".


Did you tell her she was a friggin idiot? No, everybody cannot. Some people are physically incapable of doing so. Some people are not smart enough. Some people don't have enough time in the day, and SOME PEOPLE DON'T HAVE THE RIGHT LICENSING.

Other than that, yes, everybody can do plumbing and electricity.

:vs_cool:


----------



## GAN

Typical. When I was still in the field I would have plumbers ask me questions about required licensing & permits. "Complain" about un-licensed people doing work (not as concerned if a licensed person did not secure a permit).

I would ask did you contact the State plumbing inspector or the local plumbing inspector. Dead silence,,,, crickets.... Would tick me off, first you complain then you do nothing (speaking generally not directed at you). No wonder the trade is going downhill. Our license is hard earned, mandated by laws (in many instances) yet some shy away from keeping it protected. I would tell them that is what I am here for. In my jurisdiction let me know I will look into and file a complaint with the State if valid. At least keep an eye out for hacks.


Kind of like voting. If you don't do it don't B***h. Protect the trade or be ready for it to go away.


----------



## Alan

GAN said:


> Typical. When I was still in the field I would have plumbers ask me questions about required licensing & permits. "Complain" about un-licensed people doing work (not as concerned if a licensed person did not secure a permit).
> 
> I would ask did you contact the State plumbing inspector or the local plumbing inspector. Dead silence,,,, crickets.... Would tick me off, first you complain then you do nothing (speaking generally not directed at you). No wonder the trade is going downhill. Our license is hard earned, mandated by laws (in many instances) yet some shy away from keeping it protected. I would tell them that is what I am here for. In my jurisdiction let me know I will look into and file a complaint with the State if valid. At least keep an eye out for hacks.
> 
> 
> Kind of like voting. If you don't do it don't B***h. Protect the trade or be ready for it to go away.


I saw a guy here the other day in a box truck. The guy is well known to the community, grade A D-bag, hack, and all kinds of other things I could throw at him. I'm pretty sure he's been turned in before.

I see him parked in a parking lot and there's a name on the truck

"A-1 Stop Plumber" followed by "CA5467214" <--- I made the number up, because I can't remember it. At the time I couldn't even see it, other than it was something that resembled a california contractor's license number.

Didn't think much of it until the next day I saw his ad on facebook, and there was a picture of the truck with the number clear as day. Away I go to the CSLB site and lookup the number...... Lo and behold it belongs to some lathe operator in southern california. Not "A-1 Stop Plumber"

I haven't had a chance to call it in yet, but I sure as hell am. That is the scummiest of scum.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Did you tell her she was a friggin idiot? No, everybody cannot. Some people are physically incapable of doing so. Some people are not smart enough. Some people don't have enough time in the day, and SOME PEOPLE DON'T HAVE THE RIGHT LICENSING.
> 
> Other than that, yes, everybody can do plumbing and electricity.
> 
> :vs_cool:


You are correct. I didn't think to say the clerk's quote was meant sarcastically as he sells stuff to everyone even to the village idiots who attempt their own projects. He also thinks it's nuts as he was an electrician before becoming a full time employee at HD. He's been there as long as the store was built I think.


----------



## Tango

GAN said:


> Typical. When I was still in the field I would have plumbers ask me questions about required licensing & permits. "Complain" about un-licensed people doing work (not as concerned if a licensed person did not secure a permit).
> 
> I would ask did you contact the State plumbing inspector or the local plumbing inspector. Dead silence,,,, crickets.... Would tick me off, first you complain then you do nothing (speaking generally not directed at you). No wonder the trade is going downhill. Our license is hard earned, mandated by laws (in many instances) yet some shy away from keeping it protected. I would tell them that is what I am here for. In my jurisdiction let me know I will look into and file a complaint with the State if valid. At least keep an eye out for hacks.
> 
> 
> Kind of like voting. If you don't do it don't B***h. Protect the trade or be ready for it to go away.




I've always stood up like the old timers when I complained. I lost my job more times than I have fingers because I stood up for the guys who complained or stood up for myself. I was even a shop steward for 22 plumbers in a high rise condo project. On hat job I was protected by law so they couldn't kick me off, the only time I was safe from blow back. I was threatened by the foreman and company owner on that one. I did realize the guys would benefit from my effort but wouldn't appreciate it, no recognition either except only from one guy.


I've turned in many illegals and did my part, this time it's quite close to me. Am I going to be the tallest grass to be cut? I will however do the job, take pictures of their installation if its complete and I'll ask the lawyer what blowback can come my way and I'll judge if I file a complaint or not.


----------



## Tango

*Hand tight, all good....*

This morning's job I was supposed to replace several faucets but after seeing it was going to cost more money than they planned I did only a few things.

So they said they wanted to replace the tub/shower faucet. There were no way to do it other than putting in a new tub surround with it so I gave them the option to fix it until they had money for a reno.

I went to open the hot side and literally 2 turns and the handle and cartridge pulled out! I was damn lucky I had turned off the main! The guy confided he was the one who tried to put the cartridge back in (probably by hand) and had a lot of water when it blew out a few times! DIY at its best!












*BONUS DIY SINK *


----------



## Tango

_*Company doing illegal plumbing caught red handed Part 2.*_

Anyway here is their illegal but professional plumbing. 34 000$ for the sump , interior french drain and vapor/plastic and he complained about the price for me to fix his floor cleanout. I will let him live oblivious to the hack.

ABS glue used for transition
ABS glue used for PVC
No check valve
Awesome offset
Vent 90 for drainage.
Whatever.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

some people just dont care if its done right, just done cheap.....and in the long run it will cost them but they are too stupid to see that and down the road they pay up...but either way you lose out on the income..


----------



## Tango

Seriously if I wanted to really make money I just could do like that BS company. Although I would have it properly done. For 5-6 days of work using 2 guys paying them 17$/hr, less than 3-4K$ in materials. Boom money shower.

Yep being taken for 34 000$ for I'd say 5500-7500$ in total costs.


----------



## Debo22

Alan said:


> I saw a guy here the other day in a box truck. The guy is well known to the community, grade A D-bag, hack, and all kinds of other things I could throw at him. I'm pretty sure he's been turned in before.
> 
> I see him parked in a parking lot and there's a name on the truck
> 
> "A-1 Stop Plumber" followed by "CA5467214" <--- I made the number up, because I can't remember it. At the time I couldn't even see it, other than it was something that resembled a california contractor's license number.
> 
> Didn't think much of it until the next day I saw his ad on facebook, and there was a picture of the truck with the number clear as day. Away I go to the CSLB site and lookup the number...... Lo and behold it belongs to some lathe operator in southern california. Not "A-1 Stop Plumber"
> 
> I haven't had a chance to call it in yet, but I sure as hell am. That is the scummiest of scum.


That’s a DOT number not a contractor license number. DOT numbers start with CA.


----------



## OpenSights

Wow! I see some crazy stuff in the US, but Canada gets the trophy for “winners”!


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Wow! I see some crazy stuff in the US, but Canada gets the trophy for “winners”!


You know I don't take pictures of every "winner", Just today I could of easily of taken a dozen more pics. I should of taken pics of the toilet flange but my gloves were sticky with wax, it would of been a cherry on a sundae. I also don't tell all the stories here...

What strikes you the most?


----------



## Tango

I made a nice paycheck today thanks to hackers, could be a 1st year apprentice doing side jobs...... I'm nearing 98% of all my pays are coming from hacking...

Anyway today it was a kitchen line clog and a separate laundry line clog. I got to fix the dishwasher connection as a bonus.













*BONUS PICS*


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

Tango said:


> I made a nice paycheck today thanks to hackers, could be a 1st year apprentice doing side jobs...... I'm nearing 98% of all my pays are coming from hacking...
> 
> Anyway today it was a kitchen line clog and a separate laundry line clog. I got to fix the dishwasher connection as a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BONUS PICS*




you use old chainsaw blades up in Canada to hold pipes to joists???? LOL just givin er


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> you use old chainsaw blades up in Canada to hold pipes to joists???? LOL just givin er
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What you guy don't recycle? We cut so many trees, old chains are abundant. Shame on you!


----------



## skoronesa

Did I tell you guys about the garage with like 5 unglued pvc joints?


So this guy has an apartment above his garage. The ceiling is like 17' high. I show up and he is nice enough to have a 14' A-frame set up. I go to unscrew the co in the 1-1/2" and 10' down the line pulls out of a coupling only glued on one side spilling its guts over his work bench below. So I move down to where that 1-1/2" goes into the 3" to see how I can cut it open and it's not glue there either. I go to pull the 1-1/2" out from the 3 while holding my bucket below and the 3" nipple pulls out of the toilet flange! The two other lines, another 1-1/2" and a 2" going into the 3" weren't glued either.


I ended up cutting the 3" after the tee where the toilet dropped into so I could clear the 1-1/2" port and reglue everything back together easily. The homeowner, my helper, and myself were just baffled at how this had all been up for 20 years with almost no hangers and lines sagging pulling on the joints and hadn't leaked. Even though I was on a 14' ladder I have never had such an easy time opening up a line to clear a clog.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I made a nice paycheck today thanks to hackers, could be a 1st year apprentice doing side jobs...... I'm nearing 98% of all my pays are coming from hacking...
> 
> Anyway today it was a kitchen line clog and a separate laundry line clog. I got to fix the dishwasher connection as a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BONUS PICS*



whats all the yellow jizz on those pipes?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> whats all the yellow jizz on those pipes?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Unlimited budget for glue! Funny how the it looks like a million dollar house with designer interior exterior but again with cheap mentality to hire the hobo down the street.

I'll take pics of another mansion house but the screw ups are nuts for that amount of money.


----------



## Tango

*Todays' Hackery, Today's DIY*


What a long day! 3 jobs today. First job a wobbly toilet and when I pulled it it wasn't screwed in the concrete floor! then I decided to replace a fill valve upstairs after attempting to adjust the level and as soon as I touched the nut underneath with my bare hands the nut fell off in half!!! I was so damn lucky it didn't cause a flood for the guy in a nice finished basement underneath if I'd left only with an adjustment! It would of been terrible to prove my innocence. Lesson learned and from now on, If I'm going to touch any part of a fill valve mandatory replacement.













*"The view from my office today"...Second Job*



Replaced a kitchen faucet on the 23rd floor, look at this! They cut a regular sink and glued it as an under mount! Looks like they had to cut half the sink holes to make it fit.



































*3rd job..."I forgot to remove the hose so I fixed it"....*

He had put a little ducktape and it stopped leaking!, He didn't think it stopped leaking because it froze solid! The wife gave me the hose bib made for copper without a vacuum breaker. Sorry mam I'm putting the right one for pex in..


----------



## Tango

*This is what you call a Canadian kitchen sink clog. (Overnight freeze November 15)
*

This is how much ice will expand in one night. I filled it to the brim before going to bed and this is the result in the morning.


----------



## Mikeob1998

Tango said:


> *This is what you call a Canadian kitchen sink clog. (Overnight freeze November 15)
> *
> 
> This is how much ice will expand in one night. I filled it to the brim before going to bed and this is the result in the morning.




That reminds me of a mobile home park my old company would always work at. Tons of waterlines, usually the city meter, frozen in the winter. But the drains would freeze too! Messing around under one of those in the winter is no fun! But they always had a credit card to pay with! Haha. Glad my new employer doesn’t work on mobile homes very often 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Unlimited budget for glue! Funny how the it looks like a million dollar house with designer interior exterior but again with cheap mentality to hire the hobo down the street.
> 
> I'll take pics of another mansion house but the screw ups are nuts for that amount of money.


Ok here it is, What an ordeal. Called the city last Friday to shut the curb stop so I could change out the cracked main valve that had been pisssing. The earliest was 7 days later. Owner called saying the city would be there this afternoon(thursday) if not they would re schedule another 2 weeks!. I got there and the city had shut it once to test it then when they came back to the appointment they played for 90 minutes to close it. Didn't work, they were going to come back in the evening to hydro excavate. 

I went home and she called back the city would be ready in an hour, so I got there and waited for them, took some pics of the place. Finally another guy closed the curb. Man I'm beat with that job and a serious clog on another job this morning.

Anyway I think the house would easily be sold for 750 000$ or more. Twist and shout toilet, light switch in the trim, Door not even centered and trim is at a 45 angle, expensive kitchen...And the kicker I'll be back to fix more issues! The house is only 7 years old!!


----------



## skoronesa

My favorite part is the carpenter cutting the trim to fit around the toilet stop escutcheon.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> My favorite part is the carpenter cutting the trim to fit around the toilet stop escutcheon.


I had to go back to collect the cheque and she posted dated it a week after because she gets funds from overseas. I wasn't happy about that as she didn't tell me until she wrote it. I really think its money as seen in tv documentary style shady businesses. Not too legit and then she exclaims I need to give her a lower deal next time!

Lady the rate applies to everyone. Once again most of the rich complain!!


----------



## Tango

*Expensive Quality, Excellent Service at a Cheap Price!*


A man calls me saying he ordered a shower base, faucet and doors(Expensive boutique stuff!) from a plumbing company who have many plumbers and a show room but wanted to hire me instead because of my great reviews as a one man show and didn't want to encourage big companies with his money.

He spent hours going over my detailed website and wanted an estimate. I gave him one with the pictures he sent and his list of items. So my low ball park was 50$ less than the others but he wasn't happy if it ended up costing 400$ more based on my high ball park figure. He then complained the others with bad reviews were cheaper than me.

That another perplexing WTF moment. Whatever, NEXT!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *Expensive Quality, Excellent Service at a Cheap Price!*
> 
> 
> A man calls me saying he ordered a shower base, faucet and doors(Expensive boutique stuff!) from a plumbing company who have many plumbers and a show room but wanted to hire me instead because of my great reviews as a one man show and didn't want to encourage big companies with his money.
> 
> He spent hours going over my detailed website and wanted an estimate. I gave him one with the pictures he sent and his list of items. So my low ball park was 50$ less than the others but he wasn't happy if it ended up costing 400$ more based on my high ball park figure. He then complained the others with bad reviews were cheaper than me.
> 
> That another perplexing WTF moment. Whatever, NEXT!


I'm a little confused by the wording. So first he says how he thinks you appear to be the best and he doesnt want to give money to the big company. And then he complains your price is higher than the guys with bad reviews?

So did you get the job?


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I'm a little confused by the wording. So first he says how he thinks you appear to be the best and he doesnt want to give money to the big company. And then he complains your price is higher than the guys with bad reviews?
> 
> So did you get the job?


You got it right! That's why I said to myself WTF! He also wanted it done asap.

Usually when they say I'll talk to my wife and call you back...


----------



## Tango

Here's another crazy call this Saturday at 1 PM. A woman says she wants the shower column installed. The rough in is done and the tile is done. I told her I can book her for monday. She says no it has to be done right now this very instant because she wants to take a shower. Sure I can do it today the week end rate is....

Then no I'm not paying.... I bet she was looking at the hacker's and black market classified ads anyways.


----------



## Alan

It really seems like that would be a pretty easy concept to explain to people. I'm a little more expensive that some other competitors because : X, Y, Z


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> It really seems like that would be a pretty easy concept to explain to people. I'm a little more expensive that some other competitors because : X, Y, Z


Oh he knew, he told me he read the website many times, I have a page dedicated to differences in quality of services compared to others, my reviews, my descriptions. When someone complains about being higher priced I tried many times to explain to them and I found out they don't want to hear about it. They are stuck on sticker prices. I focus on good customers, no use to reinforce an army when it's failing.

I found out too that people who want the operation to go smoothly already checked me out and they give me their address first and don't care about the rate when I tell them after.


----------



## Tango

*So you want to be your own boss?*

Last friday I was called from a man to find a mystery bath tub leaking in the basement in a 60 year old house and original plumbing. She tried in vain for me to do the work without paying taxes. Good thing I didn’t! I tried lots of stuff with the guy’s mother. Everything was dry, I did replace a seat and a leaky cartridge. She didn’t want to pay to replace the other parts. It was still dry down below. I told him the grout was cracked and had to replace it. I charged 1 hour plus parts.

I had to go back this morning as he said it was still leaking, once again everything was dry below but I saw he had put the shower hose outside the tub and lots of water on the floor. I told him so and his excuse was because of his condition(pulled Achilles tendon) Bull crap!! He didn’t want to sign my new work order saying I had to guarantee my work. I told him if you buy a tire the garage won’t guarantee the other three or the engine or replace everything else for free. 

He got his crazy mom on the phone(he was like in his 30’s) and after talking to her for more than 30 minutes while I tried to see if it got wet below. He wanted to record the conversation so I said sure. Next time I’m just going to get the hell out and let him file a complaint or whatever. He debated some more it was going to be free because I had to guarantee my work it had to be leak free , I said no I didn't find the leak last time and it was dry then and it's dry now! I replaced one cartridge so only the cartridge is guaranteed, it’s your old plumbing faucet not mine, it’s not my responsibility to spend 8 hours here and buy you a new faucet or fix your tile or build you a new bathroom. I also made sure that on his recording the hose was left outside the tub and lots of water on the floor...

I think they were up to something. I spent an hour 30 minutes in this hell house at my expense. His phone number will be blocked.

So you want to be your own boss? Insert curse phrase here :________________






















*Thank the pipe gods for good customers after this nonsense!*

I got to work for a very decent man in in a modern bathroom, exactly my style of modern minimalism. I wish I had more jobs like these and good customers like him. So peaceful and we talked about his modern kitchen and how he had his cabinets redone in gloss gray without pulling everything out. He loved my website and didn't want to hire anyone else based on the pages he visited.


----------



## skoronesa

I had an interesting day today.

First call I had to fix a "commode" that was running. Changed the fill valve and flapper. Also made a floorplan of their guest building so we could get them a quote on winterizing. I was driving to my next call when the check engine light came on out of no where. I pulled over, shut it off and restarted. All fine.

Next call, sewer smell wasnt home. Fine with me, all my sewer smell calls end up being such a pain. I never get the easy ones like a bad toilet flange or cracked visible pipe.

I am about to pull into this restaurant to chage the water meter horn when my powersteering goes out. I rolled into the lot and realized my van just stalled out. Horn changeout went pretty easy. And I got free lunch.

Luckily the garage is around the corner. Turns out I have a bad o2 sensor and its causing the throttle to lean out when engine rpms are low.

Next call is water off and pump removal from a cemetery. Stalled on the way there. I found some cute little 2-1/2" long snakes in the drain union box. Luckily the adults werent around. I did have to pump out like a foot of water from the well tile first. I keep an m53 in my van and just ran it off my inverter.

Sewer smell guy was home so I went there next. Luckily it was just a jacuzzi with a dry trap. The pull down stairs scared the heck out me with all their cracking when I checked the attic though. I exceed the weight limit of every one of those I have been on.

Dropped the van at the garage. They hope to fix it by 8am tomorrow.

That was probably the best monday I have had in a long time.


.


----------



## skoronesa

Pics of the baby snakes. Luckily no adults were around.


.


----------



## skoronesa

Turns out my van has some bad o2 sensors which are telling it that the fuel is very high in ethanol. This is causing it to run too rich and stall out at low rpms(<600) like when I come to a stop.


Also, they said it's like 600$ worth of o2 sensors.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Turns out my van has some bad o2 sensors which are telling it that the fuel is very high in ethanol. This is causing it to run too rich and stall out at low rpms(<600) like when I come to a stop.
> 
> 
> Also, they said it's like 600$ worth of o2 sensors.



get a few bottles of gas additive and give it a good run on the parkway to clean out the exhaust , many times that clears up the o2 sensors..if not nothing lost but a few bucks and some time, but if it keeps $600.00 in your pocket...


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> Pics of the baby snakes. Luckily no adults were around.
> 
> 
> .


You might need glasses, those snakes have four legs. We call those lizards.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

sally the salamander....


----------



## Tango

*No Show, I’ll Go!*

Phone rang at 8:30 this morning a retired woman asking if I had an appointment with her. I said no but what’s the issue? I’ve been waiting for a plumber at 7:30 and he didn’t show up. I forgot who I hired so I called all the big companies and they all say they don’t have her scheduled. My toilet is running constantly and it won’t stop!


I can go this morning if you like, give me 45 minutes to drive across the city. I got there, luxury condos 4-5 floors overlooking the river. I remember building one of them in the lot maybe a decade ago. A nice lobby and a very modern condo with no expenses spared on furniture, marble counter tops, floor to ceiling cabinets, view over the river etc, expensive trim work in the hallway. Holy crap batman I got a surprise, a wall hung toilet! I located the valve in the cupboards in a tiny access panel and shut off the water.


I removed the chrome plaque to find out a no name brand toilet and flimsy plastic mechanism. I got lucky on this one only one of the 2 floats was jammed open. I told her if I needed to change parts or even attempt to put 2 fingers in there the whole wall had to go. Good luck trying to locate any parts for it.


She ticked me a little off as she said what you charge me an hour and it didn’t take that much! It’s cheaper if I pay cash right? NO! Why do they ask to pay under the table when they already signed my work order agreeing to the rate plus taxes AND they get a receipt!? Another prosperous but ungrateful customer who called me in panic, the other company would arrive 3 days late or never from what customers tell me. I show up within 45 minutes and complains about the price.

As I’m exiting "Have a good day mam". At least I got a pay cheque today.



*Main building lobby(only a portion shown)*











*The no name culprit*


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> You might need glasses, those snakes have four legs. We call those lizards.



Well shoot! Put me in a dress, spank my a$$ and call me.......sally the salamander!



Actually, I am near sighted so glasses wouldn't have helped here as I see best up close. Lighting has always been an issue for me though, I very much need it brighter and that day was pretty dark.


----------



## Fatpat

Tango said:


> *No Show, I’ll Go!*
> 
> Phone rang at 8:30 this morning a retired woman asking if I had an appointment with her. I said no but what’s the issue? I’ve been waiting for a plumber at 7:30 and he didn’t show up. I forgot who I hired so I called all the big companies and they all say they don’t have her scheduled. My toilet is running constantly and it won’t stop!
> 
> 
> I can go this morning if you like, give me 45 minutes to drive across the city. I got there, luxury condos 4-5 floors overlooking the river. I remember building one of them in the lot maybe a decade ago. A nice lobby and a very modern condo with no expenses spared on furniture, marble counter tops, floor to ceiling cabinets, view over the river etc, expensive trim work in the hallway. Holy crap batman I got a surprise, a wall hung toilet! I located the valve in the cupboards in a tiny access panel and shut off the water.
> 
> 
> I removed the chrome plaque to find out a no name brand toilet and flimsy plastic mechanism. I got lucky on this one only one of the 2 floats was jammed open. I told her if I needed to change parts or even attempt to put 2 fingers in there the whole wall had to go. Good luck trying to locate any parts for it.
> 
> 
> She ticked me a little off as she said what you charge me an hour and it didn’t take that much! It’s cheaper if I pay cash right? NO! Why do they ask to pay under the table when they already signed my work order agreeing to the rate plus taxes AND they get a receipt!? Another prosperous but ungrateful customer who called me in panic, the other company would arrive 3 days late or never from what customers tell me. I show up within 45 minutes and complains about the price.
> 
> As I’m exiting "Have a good day mam".<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" /> At least I got a pay cheque today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Main building lobby(only a portion shown)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The no name culprit*


That’s a gerbit made by Chicago faucets 

I installed three last year for a customer


----------



## Fatpat

https://www.geberitnorthamerica.com...geberit-toilet-cisterns/for-2x4-construction/


----------



## Tango

Fatpat said:


> That’s a gerbit made by Chicago faucets
> 
> I installed three last year for a customer


Close but not the same. No name anywhere. I wouldn't know how to replace the fill valve or the 2 flush valves. My guess cut out the wall and replace the entire tank assembly as a unit.

It made me think I'd never want a wall hung toilet. The carrier would wobble when sitting, then it cracks the caulking joint of the toilet to wall like in this case and if you are going to have all the moving parts in the wall I'd have a large decorative panel easily removed to have access.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> It made me think I'd never want a wall hung toilet. The carrier would wobble when sitting, then it cracks the caulking joint of the toilet to wall like in this case and if you are going to have all the moving parts in the wall I'd have a large decorative panel easily removed to have access.


I'd like to think that whatever access panel is provided is enough to be able to reach the serviceable parts, but I suppose it is possible that the manufacturer recommends access from the rear and of course nobody leaves anything like that. They leave it to the service personnel to create the required openings. (kinda like for jetted tub pumps)

I did put a wall hung in a residential home ONE TIME. The lady was insisting that this one bathroom (downstairs guest) be wall hung because she didn't want to have to scrub the caulking around the bottom.

Surprise!!! Now you have to mop under it, as well as clean the caulking joint between the toilet and the wall. Isn't life great? :vs_laugh:

We almost put a urinal in that house too, but IIRC we talked them out of it, or there just wasn't enough room to add it.


----------



## Alan

Alan said:


> I'd like to think that whatever access panel is provided is enough to be able to reach the serviceable parts, but I suppose it is possible that the manufacturer recommends access from the rear and of course nobody leaves anything like that. They leave it to the service personnel to create the required openings. (kinda like for jetted tub pumps)
> 
> I did put a wall hung in a residential home ONE TIME. The lady was insisting that this one bathroom (downstairs guest) be wall hung because she didn't want to have to scrub the caulking around the bottom.
> 
> Surprise!!! Now you have to mop under it, as well as clean the caulking joint between the toilet and the wall. Isn't life great? :vs_laugh:
> 
> We almost put a urinal in that house too, but IIRC we talked them out of it, or there just wasn't enough room to add it.


Here's the house I'm talking about. 

http://www.mtemilyranch.com/home
It's a real log home with a separate mother in law quarters. I think mother in law is gone now and the owner lives in that side and has turned the rest into a B&B

We had to use some fancy slip couplings at the floor level for everything going upstairs because the house is supposed to be adjusted twice a year or some dumb thing due to swelling and shrinking of the logs. I was always nervous about getting a call from those people about those couplings failing (o - rings!!!).

What I found interesting about the building process was that they used 2 entire cases (at least) of toilet wax. They put one ring on every corner position where a log sat on top of another.

I couldn't really decide what the benefit of that was since the wood was going to be moving anyway, and the rest of the entire length of the log was not "sealed" in this manner.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> I'd like to think that whatever access panel is provided is enough to be able to reach the serviceable parts, but I suppose it is possible that the manufacturer recommends access from the rear and of course nobody leaves anything like that. They leave it to the service personnel to create the required openings.


New construction plumbers know nothing about service work so they don't know the issues are going to be when plumbing needs to be fixed. I did a few service jobs but I didn't know much about service plumbing until a few years ago on my own. So the construction plumbers do what they're told from the boss who doesn't know anything either or they don't care as all they have to do is provide 1 year guarantee. Who cares if its done all crooked or not to code. Customers don't know any better and no inspections either.

Great for me as I get extra work installing hammer arrestors, putting valves under sinks etc. Most people accept what I propose. It's not an upsell but I make more money on the laziness of others.

Some customers say sorry to give you all that work but I'm like are you kidding me I love to spend more time here. More money in my bank account and I don't have to live extra poor like I used to as an employee. Seriously I was 2 months away from bankruptcy if I stayed in construction. I need to save all I can for my old age!


----------



## skoronesa

Alan said:


> Here's the house I'm talking about.
> 
> http://www.mtemilyranch.com/home
> It's a real log home with a separate mother in law quarters. I think mother in law is gone now and the owner lives in that side and has turned the rest into a B&B
> 
> We had to use some fancy slip couplings at the floor level for everything going upstairs because the house is supposed to be adjusted twice a year or some dumb thing due to swelling and shrinking of the logs. I was always nervous about getting a call from those people about those couplings failing (o - rings!!!).
> 
> What I found interesting about the building process was that they used 2 entire cases (at least) of toilet wax. They put one ring on every corner position where a log sat on top of another.
> 
> I couldn't really decide what the benefit of that was since the wood was going to be moving anyway, and the rest of the entire length of the log was not "sealed" in this manner.



Maybe it was for lubrication as they moved and not for sealing?


----------



## Master Mark

*Here is a good one for ya*

I went here on Wednesday and attempted to repair this rheem water heater.... it was gonna need a new gas control......

https://photos.app.goo.gl/4nhZL5pK2uFMikV8A

also behind the flu pipe was a ball valve and prv made together as a cheap solution for a therm tannk... This was pissing down the drain like a leaking toilet

If you notice the original assho/es that did the plumbing brought cpvc up through the concrete floor and I think it tees off to feed the next door condo through the wall....

The units were build around 1995 and the main cpvc shut off at the floor will not budge and I KNOW BETTER than to force it and snap it off:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:...

then to make matters worse its a 8 unit condo building with only a curb box located somewhere withing 200 yards to shut down the whole place:surprise::surprise:

I did a few minor things like break off the 3 inch stand pipe at the floor level so the poor fellow had a real floor drain in the place...... and I put a bead of silicone around the heater to force the water to do the drain.....

He has to get hold of the water company to actually find the valve and then make sure the valve out in the yard works properly then warn all other 7 tennants he is gonna shut down the water..... good times

I gave him a stiff estimate for the work that needed to be done, charged him 150 for my time and what help I could provide and warned him of the terrible consequences if he or some handy man breaks that valve off
Then got the hell out of there.....I hope he does not call back....

*anyone who puts cpvc in concrete ought to have their balls cut off and lose their plumbing license too*

The only way to do this job is with a huge shop vac on hand and some good sharkbite ball valves to isolate this unit as fast as possible ... then that whole metered mess will have to be re-built






https://photos.app.goo.gl/4nhZL5pK2uFMikV8A


----------



## Alan

Master Mark said:


> *anyone who puts cpvc in concrete ought to have their balls cut off *


Can confirm their balls if they risked putting sharkbites upstream of a pressure regulator. :blink:


----------



## Master Mark

Alan said:


> Can confirm their balls if they risked putting sharkbites upstream of a pressure regulator. :blink:


The sharkbites will hold just fine....even before the prv valve.... its the only way to do this unless you want to drain down a few hundred gallons then somehow hope to glue a male adapter onto that nipple stubbed out of the concrete..and hope it holds..... 

I would gamble on the shark bites. They really DO have their applications and this is one of them ..:devil3::devil3:.....


----------



## Fatpat

Master Mark said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can confirm their balls if they risked putting sharkbites upstream of a pressure regulator. <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/blink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Blink" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> The sharkbites will hold just fine....even before the prv valve.... its the only way to do this unless you want to drain down a few hundred gallons then somehow hope to glue a male adapter onto that nipple stubbed out of the concrete..and hope it holds.....
> 
> I would gamble on the shark bites. They really DO have their applications and this is one of them ..<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" />.....
Click to expand...

Master Mark is correct on this one, sharkbites have there place especially when dealing with cpvc


----------



## Tango

It's just like a video game, the hero of the game can sometime see the trap ahead! :wink:


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> It's just like a video game, the hero of the game can sometime see the trap ahead! :wink:



I sternly warned the guy to be careful and not let some handyman or kid just attempt to force those valves off cause they would snap in the shank and then he is totally screwed...... I think he is getting other bids on the job and that is more than fine with me........:laugh:

perhaps someone will attempt to turn off the water heater ball valve that has the prv on the side of it.... it might shut off and then again it might not or it could start really pissing down the drain.....or it could snap off at the cpvc joint where they sharkbited the the thing together.... so many fun options...
. If it works, they are more man than I am


Fools rush in where wise men fear to tread.......:devil3:..


----------



## Tango

*Mr. Looter got caught cheating AGAIN!!*

Got a call from an accent saying he had a main sewer back up and flooded the basement a little. It was found the main street sewer was clogged.

Mr. Looter took out the normaly closed BWV flapper saying on the bill the rubber was broken, they also took out the cap O-ring. Obviously they took away the evidence leaving the BWV without any protection! However what they said next wasn't written, they told him they had to remove all the cabinets and sink to break concrete and replace the entire underground BWV.

The guy said no did his research and called me. I went to the supply house got the correct flap and clipped it in, made a new O-ring and done. He was so happy about it he voluntarily said I'd get a 5 stars.

That was another satisfied customer!


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> *Mr. Looter got caught cheating AGAIN!!*
> 
> Got a call from an accent saying he had a main sewer back up and flooded the basement a little. It was found the main street sewer was clogged.
> 
> Mr. Looter took out the normaly closed BWV flapper saying on the bill the rubber was broken, they also took out the cap O-ring. Obviously they took away the evidence leaving the BWV without any protection! However what they said next wasn't written, they told him they had to remove all the cabinets and sink to break concrete and replace the entire underground BWV.
> 
> The guy said no did his research and called me. I went to the supply house got the correct flap and clipped it in, made a new O-ring and done. He was so happy about it he voluntarily said I'd get a 5 stars.
> 
> That was another satisfied customer!


How much money was mr looter gonna charge him to do this work??? 10k?? or more??


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> How much money was mr looter gonna charge him to do this work??? 10k?? or more??



He didn't say how much but it would surely be a lot and to destroy half the bathroom in order to cheat out of his money it's unbelievable. The guy said to unclog his line was 900$ but since it was in the city main it was 432$ just for the camera.

Last summer a woman called me saying once on site to unclog a toilet was 800$ and she turned them away.

Weird thing they have all these great reviews, I bet they are fake and bought them from those scammers. It was also shown to be a problem on amazon too.

This company is located in the other province so I don't hear about them too often, it pisses me off they got a licence in this province and it was back when all you had to do is grease some palms. They would have a very hard time now to know all the other provincial laws and pass the 4 exams based on that.

I also think they are being a little more careful on how they proceed here to weasel customers as people are starting to get wise and it's so easy to verify on the net and have proof with technology.


----------



## Alan

They probably broke it the flap themselves. I haven't run into Mr. Looter (I assume you mean Mr. Rooter?) around here. They tend to be only in the bigger cities I think. We do have Roto Rooter, but the guy that runs it seems pretty fair on his pricing.

I don't believe we have a code in Oregon referencing this specifically, but in CA we are supposed to label cleanouts if there is a backwater valve downstream. TBH, backwater valve downstream, upstream, whatever I think it should be labelled. I know a lot of people can and will try to run a snake upstream if possible.


----------



## Tango

Yes you have the correct company name. I don't name their true name because it may infringe on a law and I may gets sued for defamation. Second naming them gives them advertisement in search results.

I also heard from a customer who hired me that company wanted to pull the entire roman tub to swap out the faucet. In my experience they prey on those who don't know how it's done.

It's a good idea to have labels on BWV location, we don't have that here and its a complete guess of a mess. Since I never really did new construction housing(plumbing) and underground pipe it is confusing for me to know if there is one, it it is hidden under tile, if its for the sewer or french drain or combined.

Then there may be a clean out or not and I heard 80 year old BWV I didn't see those yet. It scares the heck out of me to attempt drain clean in a basement and get the cable caught in a buried BWV and impossible to find it in a finished basement or worse yet when people have so much stuff all over the place.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> It scares the heck out of me to attempt drain clean in a basement and get the cable caught in a buried BWV and impossible to find it in a finished basement or worse yet when people have so much stuff all over the place.


Another stipulation to put on your drain cleaning agreement.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Another stipulation to put on your drain cleaning agreement.


It is on there if the cable gets stuck its at their expense to repair their walls, floors or furniture and for me to redo the pipes and retrieve it. I also tell them them verbally before I start.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> It is on there if the cable gets stuck its at their expense to repair their walls, floors or furniture and for me to redo the pipes and retrieve it. I also tell them them verbally before I start.


Yeah it seems better to explain it anyway, because I worry sometimes with that kind of stuff people are going to be like "well you obviously don't know what you're doing if you think the snake might get stuck..."

That's not the case at all, it's more of the person before me who didn't know what they were doing.


The idiot co-worker of mine one time went on a job where the guy had tried to cable some cheesy 1/4" down a toilet line and somehow it got broken or dropped and stayed in there. Well what's this idiot do, send another 1/4" cable down after it...

You can imagine what happened when those two tiny cables met............


----------



## Tango

*Less hack ads are being felt*

Many hack ads have been taken down lately by the very own people who put them up. They probably received a letter in the mail stating if they kept them up they would have a 5000$ fine.

I'm feeling it as I'm receiving a lot more calls from people who want plumbing done or drain cleaning done in the evening or week ends. None of them wanting to pay evening rates and none of them wanting to pay the day rate either. I got 4 clogged toilet price shopper calls this week and many other things.



I've had an accent send me a text to fix his delta shower faucet and he would supply the parts. He declined the rate. A month later yesterday I received the same text and I ignored it. He called me a few hours later I just didn't realize it was the same number. He probably didn't think he spoke to me before either. He didn't ask the rate, he wanted service in the evening or week end and no way was he taking an appointment during the day. He told me to call him back when I was going there in the evening. haha no.

Update he called again today thinking I was another plumber and totally disregarded what I had said previously. I blocked his number.

_Yep the soaps continues on..._


----------



## Logtec

Alan said:


> We do have Roto Rooter, but the guy that runs it seems pretty fair on his pricing.
> .


I got a copy for “Roto Rooters” price list..


----------



## Alan

Logtec said:


> I got a copy for “Roto Rooters” price list..


Want to share it?


----------



## Logtec

Alan said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a copy for “Roto Rooters” price list..
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share it? <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I’ll share it thru email,
I don’t want to post it, some snowflakes might get their feeling hurt..


----------



## Master Mark

Logtec said:


> I’ll share it thru email,
> I don’t want to post it, some snowflakes might get their feeling hurt..


Please e-mail it to me too, I am curious to see what they charge

[email protected]


----------



## skoronesa

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/rotorooter.html


These reviews are so upsetting and so hilarious at the same time!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> https://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/rotorooter.html
> 
> 
> These reviews are so upsetting and so hilarious at the same time!



I guess all the 1 star review people dont know not to pay for $hitty service or over charging....see you in court would be my answer to rotorooter...


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> https://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/rotorooter.html
> 
> 
> These reviews are so upsetting and so hilarious at the same time!


I wonder with so many bad reviews after one another why do they still get so many calls and make a lot of money. I really can't figure it out. Why do people keep calling them back? Just like the bad companies here people keep hiring them and disregard the other companies with good reviews.

Then it looks like some are angry because of flat rate pricing. Not really flat rate if they say after 2 hours work it will cost more.

Some are very angry to pay hundreds of dollars for a plumbing job, if they were told upfront the possible costs and their options to a solution and they went ahead and signed the work order then their comments are not okay. I find that insulting. Some companies would send them a letter to remove the comment or face a defamation lawsuit(is that the correct term?).


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

WC Fields said it best..." A fool born every minute and 2 to take em".....


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I wonder with so many bad reviews after one another why do they still get so many calls and make a lot of money. I really can't figure it out. Why do people keep calling them back? Just like the bad companies here people keep hiring them and disregard the other companies with good reviews.
> 
> Then it looks like some are angry because of flat rate pricing. Not really flat rate if they say after 2 hours work it will cost more.
> 
> Some are very angry to pay hundreds of dollars for a plumbing job, if they were told upfront the possible costs and their options to a solution and they went ahead and signed the work order then their comments are not okay. I find that insulting. Some companies would send them a letter to remove the comment or face a defamation lawsuit(is that the correct term?).



People dont read reviews first. As much as we are told this is a new internet age many people don't bother researching things first even though they have all the information in the world at their fingertips. Thats why we have so much fighting. People only read the articles shoved in their face to make them pissed off and never look up the truth buried under all of the paid search listings.


They see ads on the facebook while the bad posts about companies like this are shoved out of the way because companies pay to have them hidden. Or they assume if they are in the phone book and in business they must be acceptable. Many people have never had to call a plumber until something clogs. Many people see the rr ads on tv and assume they are okay.




.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> People dont read reviews first. As much as we are told this is a new internet age many people don't bother researching things first even though they have all the information in the world at their fingertips. Thats why we have so much fighting. People only read the articles shoved in their face to make them pissed off and never look up the truth buried under all of the paid search listings.
> 
> 
> They see ads on the facebook while the bad posts about companies like this are shoved out of the way because companies pay to have them hidden. Or they assume if they are in the phone book and in business they must be acceptable. Many people have never had to call a plumber until something clogs. Many people see the rr ads on tv and assume they are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



On the other side I get a lot of people who read my reviews and know exactly the rates as some customers posted them. Then some of them recognize a person they know who posted a review so they call me. I'm starting to have another cycle of people not believing my reviews!


----------



## Fatpat

Logtec said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a copy for “Roto Rooters” price list..
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share it? <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll share it thru email,
> I don’t want to post it, some snowflakes might get their feeling hurt..
Click to expand...


I’ll like to see it too 

[email protected]


----------



## Tango

*When you buy off brand fixtures and faucets from an off brand store.....*


I was hired to do a bathroom reno, all went well as I did the rough in my self. The not so funny part for the husband is SHE decided on bargain(CHEAP) fixtures and faucets from a chain store that sell off brand stuff. I no longer tell customers these things are crap as they get wound up and hire someone else. He wanted to have the contract in 2 separate amounts so she wouldn't see how much it really costs to renovate. I tell you they all live in fantasy land thinking it cost peanuts to do a full reno! At least he was a smart man as he knows what it really costs and was on my side.


I will spare you the ikea vanity and their spaghetti drain pipe.... Just to say he didn't like the drain, and you see all that spaghetti when you open the drawers happy wife...happy.... you get the picture.


When you open the water from the shower faucet it starts off from the wand instead of the shower head. The diverter is right behind the handle so it makes it awkward unless you turn on the water at the same time as you pull it. The outlet from the wall for the wand is a nipple screwed into a wing back. Those designs makes a circle scratch in the tile to try and put it flush to the wall. The wand slide pole drill holes were 1/2" off from their instructions. Good thing I did my own check before I drilled the tile.


I installed the toilet, the anchors are plastic european style side mounts. Turned out their template holes were 1/2" off and the toilet sat on the protruding bolts. I had to re-drill the tile. I gave him the ridiculous horn wax with a sticky peel sticker and to save it as a souvenir. He wanted me to to keep it, NO!!! On the 3rd flush the fill valve stopped working so I had to replace it. When the guy saw the very poor flush he wasn't enthusiastic. I stayed quiet not a word, We both knew what was going on, he broke the silence and said to me "she chose it..."


Then came the nice looking tub with a flex drain. I had to toss that $hit flex tube out. The drain was only hand tight, the fiberglass overflow integrated with the drain so it's flimsy with an empty chamber in between so impossible to have a tight nut underneath. I had to use plumber's friend just in case and lots of it!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

LOL..thats not too bad, I had a home owner buy up all the display fixtures and faucets and half the parts were missing, it was a big job and the contractor hired me for the plumbing, when the homeowner sprung how he bought the fixtures I told the contractor no fuking way is this included in my price, im not chasing down parts and half a$$ rigging what he bought, contractor agreed but homeowner was adamant his crap got installed, well $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ later it was installed, it would have been cheaper to buy all new stuff by the time I got done...


----------



## Tango

*2 Quick calls*

*1)* 

A contractor calls me at 10:30 AM in a panic, and asks can you do a finish, 2-3 bathroom finishes, some sinks, laundry room stuff. (I didn't really pay attention). It needs to be done today!

As this red flag pops up in my head I ask him where his plumber is. He goes on he can't find him and doesn't answer and whatever. Then he says he contacted 2 others, one couldn't be there until the day after and the other went to see the job and told him he would start next morning but he didn't show up.

Did I mention it is in the other province where hack contractors and pirates are kings?

Anyway he didn't like my response when I said it couldn't be completely done today and he replied the other "plumbers said it could be done" He didn't want to pay the service call anyway. The dumba$$ called me again 2 minutes later as he phoned the next ad which is my drain cleaning ad. I didn't answer! haha :smile::smile:


*2)*

An accented woman with a private number asks if I can come over to fix a shower door. I ask the make and model, she goes on she called others and asked the same thing. I explain I'll have to know which model it is and order it and it's going to cost a lot of money to run around. Well can you come look at it? 

She exclaims: What you are charging me to come and look at it??

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> She exclaims: What you are charging me to come and look at it??


You should sit there on the phone with her while you google map the trip and calculate precise fuel consumption and your time by the minute including licensing fees and other crap that you know they don't care about. "Just for looking." No touching.


----------



## Alan

Which reminds me of a story I may or may not have posted. 

Right after I got my license my phone rang and it's this guy : I'll call him Tony.

Now before I quit we had been working on Tony's remodel job which was basically an entire house gutted to the concrete stem wall except for the garage and rebuilt with some complete craziness that only comes with people who are building a custom home with no intention of ever selling it because nobody else would ever want this floor plan. The only interior walls downstairs intersected with the garage attic, and the only upstairs wall was a closet, and a wall housing a giant custom pocket door. How do we get plumbing in this upstairs bathroom? Good friggin question. Who drew this garbage house?

Some of this project was going on during the time that I wasn't being paid for time I was at work, due in part to Tony not paying his bill in a timely manner. Going on 6 months or so. Boss kept sending me there to work though. 

Anyway, Tony called me looking for someone to come do the finish plumbing on his house because he couldn't get ahold of my old boss. I told him that I don't have a license up there, so no I can't come work on his house. His response was : "Well I don't care about that."

I already knew he didn't care because he had hacks working over there doing his electrical and claiming that he did it himself. Job got red tagged twice, so i'm not going anywhere near that job without a license, especially knowing that they are watching this dude carefully.

I told him I do care, and I couldn't help him until I get a license in that state. Yes I'm qualified but I can't afford to pay fines, and potentially lose the possibility of ever getting my license in that state.

Not only that but I was tired of working for the friggin guy anyway. He's one of those guys that everything is really easy and he'd just do it if he had the tools and the time. 



On top of all that he was going around town buying up all of these dives as rental properties and not wanting to spend any money on fixing them. He was managing them through this P.M. company we did a lot of work for, and they wanted approval for any job over $100.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> You should sit there on the phone with her while you google map the trip and calculate precise fuel consumption and your time by the minute including licensing fees and other crap that you know they don't care about. "Just for looking." No touching.



The guy I did the reno for said it best, however it doesn't translate well with the way he said it but when someone calls to haggle or have an estimate you say you want it done right I'm the guy to do it. I think I'm going to lean towards that a little more. Freaking free estimate is making me waste my time. 

Just last week, a woman who has to have a BWV installed by late January from the insurance and the plumbing had to be to code, I found out she already had 2 estimates, she sent me pictures too. A toilet installed on the cleanout going to the street, hillbilly sump pump set up! At first I said yes until I saw the pictures so I called her back and cancelled, I'm not in the game to do another free estimate, waste my time and come in with a low price and screw them with extras that were visible in the first place. She sounded like she just understood a low price.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *2 Quick calls*
> 
> *1)*
> 
> A contractor calls me at 10:30 AM in a panic, and asks can you do a finish, 2-3 bathroom finishes, some sinks, laundry room stuff. (I didn't really pay attention). It needs to be done today!
> 
> As this red flag pops up in my head I ask him where his plumber is. He goes on he can't find him and doesn't answer and whatever. Then he says he contacted 2 others, one couldn't be there until the day after and the other went to see the job and told him he would start next morning but he didn't show up.
> 
> Did I mention it is in the other province where hack contractors and pirates are kings?
> 
> Anyway he didn't like my response when I said it couldn't be completely done today and he replied the other "plumbers said it could be done" He didn't want to pay the service call anyway. The dumba$$ called me again 2 minutes later as he phoned the next ad which is my drain cleaning ad. I didn't answer! haha :smile::smile:
> 
> 
> *2)*
> 
> An accented woman with a private number asks if I can come over to fix a shower door. I ask the make and model, she goes on she called others and asked the same thing. I explain I'll have to know which model it is and order it and it's going to cost a lot of money to run around. Well can you come look at it?
> 
> She exclaims: What you are charging me to come and look at it??
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



you should have told #1 no problem heres the price( double it) and cash in hand before you start and it will be done by end of day..


I would get contractors all the time calling promising 10 homes and more giant jobs if I just did this one for a good price..they are all full of $hit..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you should have told #1 no problem heres the price( double it) and cash in hand before you start and it will be done by end of day..
> 
> 
> I would get contractors all the time calling promising 10 homes and more giant jobs if I just did this one for a good price..they are all full of $hit..


Seriously those kind of contractors will literally not pay more than 10$ and hire a crack addict if he can make him show up.


----------



## Master Mark

i had one last friday.... the poor millenials called me and wanted their Pelican water system installed that they bought on the internet... A whole house saltless unit.... 

I told them 400 bucks to come out and install it.... I get there and look at what they bought and could not keep my mouth shut about it... One tank was actually empty and the other tank they bought seemed to be about half full of minerals.......... 

there is no back wash drain, its just a filter that has to be rebuilt every 300,000 gallons of use...'

I told them this seemed fishey and they ought to call the company and ask them why one tank is almost as light as a feather........

the tech support gets on the line with me and says the minerals are very light............ it is basically filled with "magic dust""" 

I installed the unit pretty quickly but was not proud of this at all. even installed a bypass for them cause I knew it was gonna fail or not work...

they paid me and then I asked them what they paid for this stuff , something like maybe 500 bucks?? 

He told me they shelled out $3000 for it...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I shut my mouth, told him good luck, took the money and left.... 

In hindsight I should have just passed on this one.... but once the magic dust sets in I am sure that they will be pleased with their purchase.


https://photos.app.goo.gl/PCPbSYpN1B7ygxpNA

.







.


----------



## canuck92

John of Winchendon, MA
Verified Reviewer
Original review: Nov. 28, 2018
These monsters ran over my cat and crushed his back legs, left me without running water and shut off my heat and left a burst pipe and told me they would only remove water from basement. I am filing a police report against them.



I had to read this one twice.... they killed an animal


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Seriously those kind of contractors will literally not pay more than 10$ and hire a crack addict if he can make him show up.


I just like busting there chops with crazy prices and then tell them I get paid that all the time..let them go wondering if its true..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> i had one last friday.... the poor millenials called me and wanted their Pelican water system installed that they bought on the internet... A whole house saltless unit....
> 
> I told them 400 bucks to come out and install it.... I get there and look at what they bought and could not keep my mouth shut about it... One tank was actually empty and the other tank they bought seemed to be about half full of minerals..........
> 
> there is no back wash drain, its just a filter that has to be rebuilt every 300,000 gallons of use...'
> 
> I told them this seemed fishey and they ought to call the company and ask them why one tank is almost as light as a feather........
> 
> the tech support gets on the line with me and says the minerals are very light............ it is basically filled with "magic dust"""
> 
> I installed the unit pretty quickly but was not proud of this at all. even installed a bypass for them cause I knew it was gonna fail or not work...
> 
> they paid me and then I asked them what they paid for this stuff , something like maybe 500 bucks??
> 
> He told me they shelled out $3000 for it...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> I shut my mouth, told him good luck, took the money and left....
> 
> In hindsight I should have just passed on this one.... but once the magic dust sets in I am sure that they will be pleased with their purchase.
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/PCPbSYpN1B7ygxpNA
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I gota start selling water filters to those type idiots at that price...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

canuck92 said:


> John of Winchendon, MA
> Verified Reviewer
> Original review: Nov. 28, 2018
> These monsters ran over my cat and crushed his back legs, left me without running water and shut off my heat and left a burst pipe and told me they would only remove water from basement. I am filing a police report against them.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to read this one twice.... they killed an animal


Where the hell did you find that? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> i had one last friday.... the poor millenials called me and wanted their Pelican water system installed that they bought on the internet... A whole house saltless unit....
> 
> I told them 400 bucks to come out and install it.... I get there and look at what they bought and could not keep my mouth shut about it... One tank was actually empty and the other tank they bought seemed to be about half full of minerals..........
> 
> there is no back wash drain, its just a filter that has to be rebuilt every 300,000 gallons of use...'
> 
> I told them this seemed fishey and they ought to call the company and ask them why one tank is almost as light as a feather........
> 
> the tech support gets on the line with me and says the minerals are very light............ it is basically filled with "magic dust"""
> 
> I installed the unit pretty quickly but was not proud of this at all. even installed a bypass for them cause I knew it was gonna fail or not work...
> 
> they paid me and then I asked them what they paid for this stuff , something like maybe 500 bucks??
> 
> He told me they shelled out $3000 for it...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> I shut my mouth, told him good luck, took the money and left....
> 
> In hindsight I should have just passed on this one.... but once the magic dust sets in I am sure that they will be pleased with their purchase.
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/PCPbSYpN1B7ygxpNA
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It ticks me off just like granite countertops, they buy snake oil equipment in the thousands of dollars and they don't want to pay the pro to install it.

Mark you must get a real discount on shark fittings because I count around 260$ of them(taxes included). Over here they are around 12-15$ each and valves between 20-25$.

Is it more profitable compared to soldering? For me I don't think it would be profitable.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> It ticks me off just like granite countertops, they buy snake oil equipment in the thousands of dollars and they don't want to pay the pro to install it.
> 
> Mark you must get a real discount on shark fittings because I count around 260$ of them(taxes included). Over here they are around 12-15$ each and valves between 20-25$.
> 
> Is it more profitable compared to soldering? For me I don't think it would be profitable.


I pay around $8 through my wholesaler which is about the same price I can get them for at the hardware store, it just saves me a trip down there. 

Not sure why they aren't cheaper.

There really isn't a quicker way to get control of water than a sharkbite, although I'd rather solder the rest of the connections and use the sharkbite to make the wet connection.

Better still a sweat union and a jet sweat is going to have a longer life than an o ring IMO.

I use sharkbites in mobile homes where the crappy fittings are already failing, and transitions to pex where I don't have the appropriate tool.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> It ticks me off just like granite countertops, they buy snake oil equipment in the thousands of dollars and they don't want to pay the pro to install it.
> 
> Mark you must get a real discount on shark fittings because I count around 260$ of them(taxes included). Over here they are around 12-15$ each and valves between 20-25$.
> 
> Is it more profitable compared to soldering? For me I don't think it would be profitable.



well that canada pricing, much cheaper on amazon and probably cheaper other places online..I havent used any yet, but may stock some on the truck for the oh $hit occasions...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well that canada pricing, much cheaper on amazon and probably cheaper other places online..I havent used any yet, but may stock some on the truck for the oh $hit occasions...


I've got a few couplings, slide coupling and a few valves just in case I get a predicament like in the famous video.

However when I'd like to use one because of the never ending drip there's not enough space for one.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> It ticks me off just like granite countertops, they buy snake oil equipment in the thousands of dollars and they don't want to pay the pro to install it.
> 
> Mark you must get a real discount on shark fittings because I count around 260$ of them(taxes included). Over here they are around 12-15$ each and valves between 20-25$.
> 
> Is it more profitable compared to soldering? For me I don't think it would be profitable.




I had to move fast on this one ----- we get the ball valves from Barnettes for about 8 bucks each and the elbows around 4... I did not want to spend the whole day on the job waiting for the place to drain down as it would not stop pissing back on me

,,, had a x-mas party to go to.... the most expensive parts were the 2 tees...


it all depends on how busy I am ... 
and free food makes me move faster..


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> I had to move fast on this one ----- we get the ball valves from Barnettes for about 8 bucks each and the elbows around 4... I did not want to spend the whole day on the job waiting for the place to drain down as it would not stop pissing back on me
> 
> ,,, had a x-mas party to go to.... the most expensive parts were the 2 tees...
> 
> 
> it all depends on how busy I am ...
> and free food makes me move faster..



At those prices and flat rate, I could see the benefit. hmmm free food!


----------



## canuck92

Alan said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> John of Winchendon, MA
> Verified Reviewer
> Original review: Nov. 28, 2018
> These monsters ran over my cat and crushed his back legs, left me without running water and shut off my heat and left a burst pipe and told me they would only remove water from basement. I am filing a police report against them.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to read this one twice.... they killed an animal
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell did you find that? <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Someone posted a link above of bad rooter reveiws


----------



## Tango

I always wondered what happened after an accent called me for pricing and saying it was too expensive. They probably called everyone else too and no one went.

This is my partial proof, a little putty and as they figure it's not really a good fix, why not catch the excess with the garbage can.


----------



## Tango

*Hacks, A Love & Hate Relationship*

*Smash the like button if you like theses stories to know if I keep posting them!*

Today’s adventure while everyone else is closed for 2 weeks I got this monstrosity. The client had to redo the shower floor tile pan a few years ago because it was done wrong and yesterday they saw water started to drip again in the kitchen...

I also love and hate no name brand faucets. I told them it was impossible to fix this no name throw away faucet and I needed to cut the tile on this one(exterior wall!!!). Wow look at the mold! I took the thing in my garage and holy geez what crap design this is! There wasn’t even any stopper, you had to precisely put it on the right spot for it to shut off. Anyway good thing I didn’t pry it open in the shower. Look the pipe and solder was 1/8" in and the joint popped off.

I also told them the plumbing wasn’t the only issue with water dripping downstairs, once again plumbing hacks, drywall hacks and tile hacks make me money!


----------



## Tango

*Anyone keeping score?*

*Click the like button!*

I had a drain call this morning it was 3 floor condos of 5-6 apartment, the complaint from the woman on the second floor was gurgling noises and sometimes bad smell from the kitchen sink when the 3rd floor owners drained their sink. The president installed a BWV under her sink because it would sometimes back up! Winner pics included below!

The president of the condo association said to the 3rd floor owners she was always lamenting for this and that and he rolled his eyes. Let’s just say she was right, she had a plumber 6 months prior and he tried to resolve the issue with a freaking hand spinner!! What the hell, I don’t have good feedback from any of the companies around here???

Let’s just say I did my job from the 3rd floor, the score for the jetter-0, Ridgid K-3800 got 1 point but it deserves another point.

Interesting fact, I will be doing the other side of the building next monday and he says he’ll have me do all the 6 building in the upcoming years! Yes my 2 feet are in the door!




*Part 2 : Master Sneak*

I went to grab some lunch at A&W and as I walked in I saw what looked like my old boss when I was a second year. I will always remember the lousy and greedy guy. I was the first one to quit this bozo and within 2 months the 3 other contractors that were associated with him in the same shop also left. He was gambling every single penny to the casino and couldn’t pay the shop rent. Even the secretary quit!

That’s when I was sent with a huge snake to clear a toilet line. I was a new construction apprentice plumber and this was my first time doing service without any experience and I was only guided by phone. No gloves supplied either! I had brought some leather gloves but they were saturated within minutes. I told him I would never do service again because I lost the whole day to get his van across the city and to top it off even though I washed my hands over and over they still smelled like $hit when I grabbed some popcorn in the evening. I remember clearly the bill was 852$ for the saturday job and I only got 12$ from that minus taxes!! I told him that week I was leaving.

I’ve seen him a couple of times over the years but he never recognized me. I even did a job in a condo last year on the 14th floor and he was in the mech room with some guys. Back to restaurant I was like Garrett the thief in the video game *Deadly Shadows*, I peered over his shoulder to see what he was watching on his phone(Ice fishing vid). All I needed was a club to look the part. I let him be his ignorant self and took a look at his unlettered cube van. Looks like I have more jobs lined up than him this week since his agenda was spread open in between the seat with a single entry. I took several pics from my competition.

I also giggled to the expense of his sister being the secretary last year when they were looking for workers because they kept stealing his materials to do side jobs on the weekend or they wouldn't show up. I told her I'd give them 20$ if I got a referral and got the customer. :biggrin:



*Can you count the number of WTF in this picture?*












*25 feet from the condo door*











*Bonus winner pic : When the exterior faucet is too long...Damn they know my putty trick!
*


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Anyone keeping score?*
> 
> *Click the like button!*
> 
> I had a drain call this morning it was 3 floor condos of 5-6 apartment, the complaint from the woman on the second floor was gurgling noises and sometimes bad smell from the kitchen sink when the 3rd floor owners drained their sink. The president installed a BWV under her sink because it would sometimes back up! Winner pics included below!
> 
> The president of the condo association said to the 3rd floor owners she was always lamenting for this and that and he rolled his eyes. Let’s just say she was right, she had a plumber 6 months prior and he tried to resolve the issue with a freaking hand spinner!! What the hell, I don’t have good feedback from any of the companies around here???
> 
> Let’s just say I did my job from the 3rd floor, the score for the jetter-0, Ridgid K-3800 got 1 point but it deserves another point.
> 
> Interesting fact, I will be doing the other side of the building next monday and he says he’ll have me do all the 6 building in the upcoming years! Yes my 2 feet are in the door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 2 : Master Sneak*
> 
> I went to grab some lunch at A&W and as I walked in I saw what looked like my old boss when I was a second year. I will always remember the lousy and greedy guy. I was the first one to quit this bozo and within 2 months the 3 other contractors that were associated with him in the same shop also left. He was gambling every single penny to the casino and couldn’t pay the shop rent. Even the secretary quit!
> 
> That’s when I was sent with a huge snake to clear a toilet line. I was a new construction apprentice plumber and this was my first time doing service without any experience and I was only guided by phone. No gloves supplied either! I had brought some leather gloves but they were saturated within minutes. I told him I would never do service again because I lost the whole day to get his van across the city and to top it off even though I washed my hands over and over they still smelled like $hit when I grabbed some popcorn in the evening. I remember clearly the bill was 852$ for the saturday job and I only got 12$ from that minus taxes!! I told him that week I was leaving.
> 
> I’ve seen him a couple of times over the years but he never recognized me. I even did a job in a condo last year on the 14th floor and he was in the mech room with some guys. Back to restaurant I was like Garrett the thief in the video game *Deadly Shadows*, I peered over his shoulder to see what he was watching on his phone(Ice fishing vid). All I needed was a club to look the part. I let him be his ignorant self and took a look at his unlettered cube van. Looks like I have more jobs lined up than him this week since his agenda was spread open in between the seat with a single entry. I took several pics from my competition.
> 
> I also giggled to the expense of his sister being the secretary last year when they were looking for workers because they kept stealing his materials to do side jobs on the weekend or they wouldn't show up. I told her I'd give them 20$ if I got a referral and got the customer. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you count the number of WTF in this picture?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25 feet from the condo door*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus winner pic : When the exterior faucet is too long...Damn they know my putty trick!
> *



you gota stop following me around and posting my work, its getting old...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*Do these adventures only happen to me???*

I went to a woman's project this morning and she had started to install a water ionizer? Never heard that before. She had removed the sprayer from the kitchen faucet Jerry rigged some pipe near the faucet. I didn't bend over that low to see I knew where it was going.

She wanted me to remove the dishwasher to plug in this machine into the outlet and then cut what looked like a shower hose to connect to some unknown plastic pipes. Then more connections and more connections! Did I mention she was like a little yapping barking dog that never stops? You know the ones you want to kick like a football? She also wanted to cap the spray as turning on the faucet sprayed from the removed hose.

I wanted out so fast by this point from all her hacking and yapping! I asked where she had gotten that thing? She replied she bought it in the states and it was an international product! What the hell does that mean? I took the excuse to look behind this infernal machine and I knew anyway it was't Homologed. She just replied she didn't mind if it leaked. Sorry mam but I'm not allowed to install things that aren't approved, I'm not buying you a new kitchen and a new basement when it blows up and floods.

She said fine I'll hire a hack on kijiji. So I left.


30 minutes later my phone rings and it's her again!! She was going through the kijiji ads and didn't realize it was my number. Good luck shopping for hacks!

Run Forest run!





*Second job this afternoon* 

A diy woman bought some glue to fix the bathtub leak. A little excessive on the glue don't you think! :biggrin: I took care of that mess but it wasn't easy! She assured me the leak was from the joint so when I was done I turned on the faucet to realize the cartridge was leaking on both sides of the wall. I will be back when she get faucet parts. I bet I'll be replacing it as that manufacturer told me to F-off when I asked for part for my company. She already dealt with them in the past and let her stew for days to call her back.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

you seem to be a magnet for attracting the wackos more than others...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you seem to be a magnet for attracting the wackos more than others...


Yes I know, if I could only tell the stories of my younger life that doesn't involve plumbing I would of had a weekly column in the gossip and alien magazines. People would of thought I was making it up but _"Au contraire"_!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Yes I know, if I could only tell the stories of my younger life that doesn't involve plumbing I would of had a weekly column in the gossip and alien magazines. People would of thought I was making it up but _"Au contraire"_!



hell write a book, it could be a best seller..did you ever watch seinfeld? his humor is your daily life..hes only worth 950 million...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-worth.html/&usg=AOvVaw3yAYLJkfx6lIwkai1aTtpS


----------



## Tango

I always get accents who call when I renew my ads. Today was a man calling for his sister in the other province. He told me she would call me. When she called I asked the location and its 50 minutes drive and I told her I didn't go that far. Anyway I knew they were looking for a 10$ repair. I thought it was the end of it.

He called back 20 minutes later saying I wouldn't need my service van, that it was an easy repair and he would come pick me up! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

He pleaded for me to go so I told him the rate it was just like all the others he couldn't understand why it cost money, bla bla bla.




Next up. I got a contractor who called me fishing for free answers and how to fix this toilet lead bend. He was cursing to whomever had installed that and wanted it to be done right... He was supposed to call me back. looks like my answer (the rate) wasn't what he wanted. Maybe he wanted a hack price for what he called a hack job??


Here's 2 pics he sent me.


----------



## Tango

I had to unclog a laundry tub/kitchen line this morning and I told the guy I had to cut in a C/O and the pipe might break... Well like I thought it did at the tee, I took pics for my records. In doing so he said are you going to post these on the internet of what not to do? I laughed at that! :vs_laugh: Yep it's going on the internet!

He didn't want me to to fix the diy accordeon pipe which he said was there when he bought the house 20 years ago but the blue eletrical tape and clamps were from him.


----------



## Tango

*My turn to threaten to call the police!*

Got a call today sunday at noon with very cold weather. The call was from an accent without any hot or cold water. Told him the rate twice. He probably called every plumber there was and he called me back. I told him his pipe was probably frozen so when I got there he had ripped a portion of the wall and was heating the pipe.

Did I mention when I got in the basement the heat was off, they sure like to save money! Found out it wasn't insulated properly.

When it was time to pay he started to argue with his stopwatch act about my charges. I told him my time to pack up my things counted towards the bill and that it was written right in front of him when he had signed the first time. More blah blah and then he says there's 10 minutes left you going to fix something else for me...I said look I came here a sunday afternoon when no one else answered you, I got here quick to help out your family. More tantrum on his part, I'm not paying. 

I said "Ok this nonsense has gone on long enough I will call the police and it's theft of services". Anyway if anyone wants to know the article number its 322.a.1 in the criminal code. Long story short he yapped some more and finally wrote a cheque. I hurried up to the bank to cash it. I'll wait till the cheque clears and I will block his number. I won't speak my mind any further than this on a public forum....


*His handy work...*


----------



## Tango

*Today's bamboozzle.*

I had to install a customer supplied tub and shower valve this morning. Found out a dipstick bought a faucet, stole the cartridge and replaced it with the bad one full of paint.

I told the woman what I saw and I reassured her I had spares in the truck. No charge. Hopefully I get a good review!


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *Today's bamboozzle.*
> 
> I had to install a customer supplied tub and shower valve this morning. Found out a dipstick bought a faucet, stole the cartridge and replaced it with the bad one full of paint.
> 
> I told the woman what I saw and I reassured her I had spares in the truck. No charge. Hopefully I get a good review!
> 
> [/img]


I got a short 5 star review! Yes!


----------



## Tango

*I need your services*

Got a Call Saturday morning from a small company who does water treatment installations, water softeners, filtration devices and similar things.

This is the 3rd time I've spoken to him, last time it was a filtration seminar and he asked me how I had gotten all these wonderful reviews, even his wife attempted to find out the secret.



Anyway he was having surgery and needed a guy to do his installations next week. We talked a little and said he would lend me his apprentice and his truck to go to a doctor's residence sometime this week to install a kitchen kit

We talked some more to find out he hacks the filtration system underneath the customer's sink by tapping the potable discharge into the waste pipe with a piercing valve. First those valves are not allowed and to make it worse the potable water is directly connected to the kitchen drain!

We started to talk about money and wanted to know my rate and was astounded at the price. I asked him what his offer was, and replied 45$/hour. I was just as perplexed it didn't make any sense to have such a low number. After hanging up I put the pieces together and I realized he wanted to hire me as an employee and not as a subcontractor or even allow me to take his contracts in the mean time. What complete bull, I'd be wasting half a day getting his truck and back, hacking the way he does while I'd be missing out on my calls.

I did some digging, found out his 10 web reviews were fake and he didn't even bother to check his website as it's a wordpress template written in Italian and every other paragraph is identical copy and paste. Mixed in are french and english paragraphs. What a crock! 


I texted him back I wasn't going for it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *I need your services*
> 
> Got a Call Saturday morning from a small company who does water treatment installations, water softeners, filtration devices and similar things.
> 
> This is the 3rd time I've spoken to him, last time it was a filtration seminar and he asked me how I had gotten all these wonderful reviews, even his wife attempted to find out the secret.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway he was having surgery and needed a guy to do his installations next week. We talked a little and said he would lend me his apprentice and his truck to go to a doctor's residence sometime this week to install a kitchen kit
> 
> We talked some more to find out he hacks the filtration system underneath the customer's sink by tapping the potable discharge into the waste pipe with a piercing valve. First those valves are not allowed and to make it worse the potable water is directly connected to the kitchen drain!
> 
> We started to talk about money and wanted to know my rate and was astounded at the price. I asked him what his offer was, and replied 45$/hour. I was just as perplexed it didn't make any sense to have such a low number. After hanging up I put the pieces together and I realized he wanted to hire me as an employee and not as a subcontractor or even allow me to take his contracts in the mean time. What complete bull, I'd be wasting half a day getting his truck and back, hacking the way he does while I'd be missing out on my calls.
> 
> I did some digging, found out his 10 web reviews were fake and he didn't even bother to check his website as it's a wordpress template written in Italian and every other paragraph is identical copy and paste. Mixed in are french and english paragraphs. What a crock!
> 
> 
> I texted him back I wasn't going for it.


you would be liable for any work you did , even using his truck and helper...any offer like that is a scam..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you would be liable for any work you did , even using his truck and helper...any offer like that is a scam..


How would it be a scam? If he'd hired me as an employee then all is legit. Although I doubt he'd want to file all that employee paperwork to the government for 2 weeks work.

Hiring me as a plumbing subcontractor from a plumbing contractor then that's a no no. But then it's in the other province and I don't know what the law stipulates over there for that situation.

If he would just hand the jobs to me and I bill the customer then it's also legit. It's a referral.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> How would it be a scam? If he'd hired me as an employee then all is legit. Although I doubt he'd want to file all that employee paperwork to the government for 2 weeks work.
> 
> Hiring me as a plumbing subcontractor from a plumbing contractor then that's a no no. But then it's in the other province and I don't know what the law stipulates over there for that situation.
> 
> If he would just hand the jobs to me and I bill the customer then it's also legit. It's a referral.



if he hired you as a legit employee then no you arent liable...but it didnt sound like that was going tobe the case....and you in your own business with insurance and being licensed could hold you responsible if the guy that hired you lies if something bad happened...not worth getting involved, unless he just gives you the leads and the customer pays you, and you take pictures of what you did, if he goes back and messes with your work it gets too complicated for what its worth..just my opinion..


----------



## ken53

Tango said:


> How would it be a scam? If he'd hired me as an employee then all is legit. Although I doubt he'd want to file all that employee paperwork to the government for 2 weeks work.
> 
> Hiring me as a plumbing subcontractor from a plumbing contractor then that's a no no. But then it's in the other province and I don't know what the law stipulates over there for that situation.
> 
> If he would just hand the jobs to me and I bill the customer then it's also legit. It's a referral.


I have hired subs and been a subcontractor. Watch the tax thing under the law before he pays you he is supposed the get a proof of good standing saying you have paid your Gst, Hst, Or Pst. Then at tax time he can over report what he paid you for a credit. 
If he wants you to cut your shop rate don't do it. It is a sucker play. If he wants to keep the customer that bad he can pay the rate.


----------



## Tango

ken53 said:


> I have hired subs and been a subcontractor. Watch the tax thing under the law before he pays you he is supposed the get a proof of good standing saying you have paid your Gst, Hst, Or Pst. Then at tax time he can over report what he paid you for a credit.
> If he wants you to cut your shop rate don't do it. It is a sucker play. If he wants to keep the customer that bad he can pay the rate.


In my province a specialized trade can only subcontract to another trade what is related. For example I can only hire a pipe insulator, core driller because it is related directly to pipes. I probably couldn't subcontract another plumber, an Hvac tech, an electrician (other than maybe for a water heater or dishwasher connection only).

I wasn't going to go for it. My rate was the only way with my truck, my workorders. His lowball offer was a joke. Now I remember he's a weasel.


----------



## Tango

*I didn't listen to my own advice...*


An old woman called saying her hot water pipe was probably frozen. I took down her coordinates and told her the rate. She exclaimed what why so much!, I explained again and she said ok come over but it has to be after 1:30PM. She called again 5 minutes later asking the rate again and if I had a machine charge, no.


That should of been my clue and my cue to cancel it. Any complaints about prices next time they are going to be dropped. I'm sure I'll mess up my advice again.


I arrived at the house and told myself oh this is not good as I serviced a house next door in the spring. Those houses were built for California. The builder bought the plans and made at least a full street of them. The person I had went to had frozen pipes every winter until they tore the all basement walls and ceiling to try and prevent frozen pipes. All the water heaters in those houses were installed in the garage where it's poorly insulated with a very drafty garage door. People are very inclined to save all their pennies on the heating bill they turn down the heat almost to nil.


So we went downstairs into the very cold garage where the water heater was. I looked at the thermometer on the wall and it was set at 5C. I told her to keep it way higher than that. She explained the pipes had frozen a few times and the last time the guy was unsuccessful until he used a machine.


I told her it was against insurance policies and if I'm not mistaking against code to unthaw pipes with that machine and if the pipes were to burst or the electricity were to destroy her electronics like her TV I was responsible. I explained I also had to make sure the pipes hadn't expanded and ready to split. I had to cut a channel in the ceiling to inspect the pipe and unthaw it.


She wasn't having it, your company is not that professional if you don't have the equipment. I'm like what didn't you listen!!!! She didn't listen anymore to more of my explanations.


She spewed more vile things and then she raised her voice and exclaimed I called another plumber and he charges 200$ to unthaw the pipe it's theft! She repeated that a second time. TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS IS THEFT.:vs_mad::vs_mad: The other plumber doesn't charge for unclogging drains. At that point it was time for me to get the F_uck out of there.


Well mam call the plumber you called 6 years ago and no charge today. 




During the day I had 2 price shoppers. One for frozen pipe that burst and wanted a free quote for an hour job! The other scheduled an appointment and when I called her before going out she never answered. Pisses me off the attitude of not even calling to cancel or something. Cripes this is just as bad as dishwashers, fridge installations, water heater installations, they want hack prices at a specific time disregarding anyone else in the universe and throw a tantrum on top of it.


One positive thing today (I'll stay politically correct) I did get paid for my first job this morning by the wrangler's group. She did whine several times but I finally got the payment even though once again the hourly rate didn't apply to them even if I explained 3 times and shown it on the work order. The French saying goes like this : They hear what they want to listen to.


----------



## Tango

*When do we want it, NOW!*

I got more unrealistic phone calls, the soaps continue for another day in the big city...



Yesterday at noon, a woman calling : I would like to have the plumbing and sink disconnected for the countertop guy. 

Me : I could be there in about 2 hours as I'm on a job right now. When do you want to schedule this?

Her : Right now the countertop guy is in my kitchen waiting to install it...

Me : Like I said in about 2 hours.

Her : NO NOW!!


*Part 2
*

Today at noon while I'm having lunch, a man calling : We had a sewer back up, the excavator dug up the front yard and I need to have the main water line installed from the street to the basement. It needs to be today!


*Part 3*

The whole city is under heavy snowfall right now, people got late to work because there was so much snow, cars slipping sideways. 

A man calling at 3:30(Rush hour has already started and it's chaos as the snow plows can't keep up) : My tenant has a clogged toilet and it needs to be unclogged now. 

Me: Sure I can go the evening rate is____

Him : I'm going to continue looking...


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> *When do we want it, NOW!*
> 
> I got more unrealistic phone calls, the soaps continue for another day in the big city...
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday at noon, a woman calling : I would like to have the plumbing and sink disconnected for the countertop guy.
> 
> Me : I could be there in about 2 hours as I'm on a job right now. When do you want to schedule this?
> 
> Her : Right now the countertop guy is in my kitchen waiting to install it...
> 
> Me : Like I said in about 2 hours.
> 
> Her : NO NOW!!
> 
> 
> *Part 2
> *
> 
> Today at noon while I'm having lunch, a man calling : We had a sewer back up, the excavator dug up the front yard and I need to have the main water line installed from the street to the basement. It needs to be today!
> 
> 
> *Part 3*
> 
> The whole city is under heavy snowfall right now, people got late to work because there was so much snow, cars slipping sideways.
> 
> A man calling at 3:30(Rush hour has already started and it's chaos as the snow plows can't keep up) : My tenant has a clogged toilet and it needs to be unclogged now.
> 
> Me: Sure I can go the evening rate is____
> 
> Him : I'm going to continue looking...



If they claim that they want it NOW , then I would just give them a sky high price over the phone and ask them how they are gonna pay this bill when you have completed the work??? 

If you want me out there NOW then you have to pay me this price NOW.... do you understand we are in the middle of a snow emergency and the price is non-negotiable after the work is completed.....

.How will you be paying the bill???:surprise::surprise:



?


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> If they claim that they want it NOW , then I would just give them a sky high price over the phone and ask them how they are gonna pay this bill when you have completed the work???
> 
> If you want me out there NOW then you have to pay me this price NOW.... do you understand we are in the middle of a snow emergency and the price is non-negotiable after the work is completed.....
> 
> .How will you be paying the bill???:surprise::surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> ?



There is a major contradiction with that theory Mark. You have to remember people don't want to pay a plumber for their marble counter-top plumbing. BUT I can always say sure I'll be right there in 30 minute and it'll be 4000$ You know just to hear their reaction! I didn't do it yet my girlfriend told me to stay serious and not pull their chain. Damn it's tempting!

I did say the evening price for the toilet clog. That's another thing people will shop prices for until its free and wait it out several days and buy a multitude of dollar store plunger. Oh did I mention the other day the woman put baking soda and vinegar to unclog her toilet. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

My soap opera story : 

So i'm doing a new house for my cousin's girlfriend and they live about 1.5 hours south. They offered me the job because they know I will do good work, and they want to support my business. They also offered to pay me for travel time which is nice. 

Well I met this guy down there that wants to do a remodel on his house, and he's really interested in getting me to do the work for him. Today he called me for about the 14th time since August and he really just wants to get his shower fixed in the short term We had previously discussed waiting until I was already down there for the new house to save on travel time and he had agreed that was a good idea. Well the job has delays and so here we are. 

A previous plumber refused to rebuild it (It's a peerless so basically a delta) but the only access is either through siding or cutting a hole in the fiberglass.

I'm not keen on either since he is looking at remodeling in the near future. Why not just rebuild the valve?

I told him I would charge him one way travel plus a 1 hour minimum for the service call so he is looking at paying 2.5 hours just to repair the valve. 

Now suddenly it sounds like he is considering waiting until I come back.

How astronomically expensive must this other plumber have been that he's going to wait potentially an entire month for me?


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> My soap opera story :
> 
> So i'm doing a new house for my cousin's girlfriend and they live about 1.5 hours south. They offered me the job because they know I will do good work, and they want to support my business. They also offered to pay me for travel time which is nice.
> 
> Well I met this guy down there that wants to do a remodel on his house, and he's really interested in getting me to do the work for him. Today he called me for about the 14th time since August and he really just wants to get his shower fixed in the short term We had previously discussed waiting until I was already down there for the new house to save on travel time and he had agreed that was a good idea. Well the job has delays and so here we are.
> 
> A previous plumber refused to rebuild it (It's a peerless so basically a delta) but the only access is either through siding or cutting a hole in the fiberglass.
> 
> I'm not keen on either since he is looking at remodeling in the near future. Why not just rebuild the valve?
> 
> I told him I would charge him one way travel plus a 1 hour minimum for the service call so he is looking at paying 2.5 hours just to repair the valve.
> 
> Now suddenly it sounds like he is considering waiting until I come back.
> 
> How astronomically expensive must this other plumber have been that he's going to wait potentially an entire month for me?


 I realized in order for it to go well someone calls you, sets an appointment and pays. Turning around in circles is only trouble ahead. He called you 14 times?? He probably think your'e his friend and it'll be cheap, he thinks it'll be 20$. It's a red flag.


----------



## Tango

*He Said She Said*

So I did a job the other day, drain cleaned a kitchen sink line and then I installed a kitchen faucet. This was my excerpt from it.



> _One positive thing today (I'll stay politically correct) I did get paid for my first job this morning by the wrangler's group. She did whine several times but I finally got the payment even though once again the hourly rate didn't apply to them even if I explained 3 times and shown it on the work order. The French saying goes like this : They hear what they want to listen to._


Today it got better. She called at noon saying she had submitted the receipt to her insurance. She goes on to say I had billed her wrong and supposedly they told her I wasn't allowed to charge taxes on the hourly rate because it was my wage. That's a new one for me if I work for a wage is she my boss??:vs_worry::vs_worry:

I said mam it not a wage, it's a service and it is taxable. Have the insurance call me I'd like to speak to them. She finished off she would have them contact me and call me back in the evening.....No news yet!

I think she spoke to someone and without a hint of knowledge of how it's done and both think I'm overcharging and ripping them off with fake amounts. I'm so glad I decided to introduce 2 required signatures on my work order. A red flag that came in the conversation, the insurance wouldn't of payed for a new faucet install and she would be telling me about it too!

I forgot to add she wanted a guarantee her sink would never freeze again. HA!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

Got a nice little remodel job, and I did a contract for the dude like i'm supposed to. He didn't have his water heater yet and some guy he has doing the work is going to hook up a lot of the stuff himself, so i gave him a bid for rough only. Waiting on a hot/cold hose bibb to show up so I can test the place. I was just there Wednesday finishing everything but that.

He texted me last night saying the tankless water heater is installed, but they don't have any of my pex fittings to be able to hook it up.

A little early ya think? (no sheetrock yet)

Also rough plumbing only. Any piping outside of the wall is extra. I guess i'm going over there to talk to him today. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> Got a nice little remodel job, and I did a contract for the dude like i'm supposed to. He didn't have his water heater yet and some guy he has doing the work is going to hook up a lot of the stuff himself, so i gave him a bid for rough only. Waiting on a hot/cold hose bibb to show up so I can test the place. I was just there Wednesday finishing everything but that.
> 
> He texted me last night saying the tankless water heater is installed, but they don't have any of my pex fittings to be able to hook it up.
> 
> A little early ya think? (no sheetrock yet)
> 
> Also rough plumbing only. Any piping outside of the wall is extra. I guess i'm going over there to talk to him today. :vs_laugh:



sounds like the beginning of a clusterfuk...


----------



## Tango

*Biggest service company in town got caught cheating on several issues.*


I heard many customers complaining(over 15 of them!) about bad workmanship from this outfit. This company has employment ads all year round in the newspapers. I suspect they chew out employees by the bucket load.



*This one takes the cake...*

I was at HD and the clerk was talking to guy and asked me to come over to disscuss a few things. Turn out the shopper was a retired service plumber! He's now on the board of directors for their condos. On one occasion where they had to drain clean the cleanouts in all the condos are located behind the dishwasher and the drain guy didn't know how to remove it so he had to call the shop to get it out. By the way they always send 2 guys for drain cleaning. In total 3 guys to that job so talk about a salty bill!


He was wondering why the big bad company was there every week, supposedly they were drain cleaning the same pipe spending 3 hours each time and seeing the 2 guys looking busy in the parking lot and the drain pipe was overhead. He went so his superiors to talk about it, he was told they had to drain clean it and go up the stack 6 floors!


When they get the plug what do you think happens? After that he told him he was a service plumber and since then that company hasn't been around. He thinks the president of the condos was getting money kickbacks from their visits.


----------



## Tango

*Infamous wall hung toilet Part 2*

Part 1 is here :

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/adventures-soap-opera-80969/index36/#post1190858

The woman called me this morning saying the toilet was acting up again. She was very nice on the phone but once on scene she turned into a fiend! She proceeded to say my repair didn’t held up and she wasn’t paying, for the amount she paid bla bla. I don’t know how many times I told her the lever dropped incorrectly and it’s impossible to fix without taking the wall down. No parts are available either! I was able to fool around with the buttons and it finally stopped running like a gusher.

I held back saying that toilet is seriously cheap, no name junk. I asked to to sign as it will be an unreceivable bill so I can claim it to the government. I told to get the rep. A rep from china? Or call the boutique who sold her that crapper? I don't care I was pissed.

Anyway she is banned!

I then had a second DIY customer who nickled and dimed when I presented the bill. I need to wait to see if the e-transer went through...What a miserable day.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> *Infamous wall hung toilet Part 2*
> 
> Part 1 is here :
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/adventures-soap-opera-80969/index36/#post1190858
> 
> The woman called me this morning saying the toilet was acting up again. She was very nice on the phone but once on scene she turned into a fiend! She proceeded to say my repair didn’t held up and she wasn’t paying, for the amount she paid bla bla. I don’t know how many times I told her the lever dropped incorrectly and it’s impossible to fix without taking the wall down. No parts are available either! I was able to fool around with the buttons and it finally stopped running like a gusher.
> 
> I held back saying that toilet is seriously cheap, no name junk. I asked to to sign as it will be an unreceivable bill so I can claim it to the government. I told to get the rep. A rep from china? Or call the boutique who sold her that crapper? I don't care I was pissed.
> 
> Anyway she is banned!
> 
> I then had a second DIY customer who nickled and dimed when I presented the bill. I need to wait to see if the e-transer went through...What a miserable day.






Nothing personal here but

I dont understand why you hold back when you run into some piece of junk that you know is not gonna be repairable and they are gonna be pissed off at you for billing them for trying to fix it ?? 

It makes you look like either you are sooo hungry that you will attempt anything for a buck . 
Or--- it makes appear like a big pussy and are just too afraid to tell it like it is and just walk away from a total nightmare..:vs_OMG:

I do this all the time and I really dont care what the customer thinks, I am not getting myself into some cluster-fuc/ that I know I will only end up with egg on my face...down the road. 

I will not work on ANY well water systems.....dont want them and just dont care...I turn them down on the phone all the time.--I pass them on to well service guys that do it all day long.... 
Tankless water heaters the same way too... I dont want to waste my day trying to prove I can rebuild the space shuttle--- 

If they dont respect me for my honesty or frankness when I refer them to someone else, *then piss on them...*. its no loss to me and I have saved my day to do other more fruitful projects... 

you should try this approach, the next piece of dog shi/ you stumble across and you figure out that the people are assho/es, , just hold your hat in your hand and say that this job is waaay out of my league and you really ought to call this other guy in town who will "treat you right" (cheat you right) 

and get the hell out of there with your skin intact..... 

:biggrin::biggrin::devil3:




.


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> Nothing personal here but
> 
> I dont understand why you hold back when you run into some piece of junk that you know is not gonna be repairable and they are gonna be pissed off at you for billing them for trying to fix it ??
> 
> It makes you look like either you are sooo hungry that you will attempt anything for a buck .
> Or--- it makes appear like a big pussy and are just too afraid to tell it like it is and just walk away from a total nightmare..:vs_OMG:
> 
> I do this all the time and I really dont care what the customer thinks, I am not getting myself into some cluster-fuc/ that I know I will only end up with egg on my face...down the road.
> 
> I will not work on ANY well water systems.....dont want them and just dont care...I turn them down on the phone all the time.--I pass them on to well service guys that do it all day long....
> Tankless water heaters the same way too... I dont want to waste my day trying to prove I can rebuild the space shuttle---
> 
> If they dont respect me for my honesty or frankness when I refer them to someone else, *then piss on them...*. its no loss to me and I have saved my day to do other more fruitful projects...
> 
> you should try this approach, the next piece of dog shi/ you stumble across and you figure out that the people are assho/es, , just hold your hat in your hand and say that this job is waaay out of my league and you really ought to call this other guy in town who will "treat you right" (cheat you right)
> 
> and get the hell out of there with your skin intact.....
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Last time on another job I told a woman the pfist kitchen faucet wasn't as good as a moen or delta because it was physically impossible to hook their hose together without kinking, she flew off the handle. This time I tried to say it without causing waves.

Also When I start working on this for example it was my first time and I didn't know what I was getting into. Now I know wall hung toilets are trouble. I won't work on a no name wall hung again. The way she talked to me on the phone I thought I was going there to tear it out or something...

These are lessons and I'm learning as I go. Like the pfister faucet I was all done but it kept kinking and I paid from my pocket to rehook the drain that was in the way. No charge for a 2 hour job.

I just don't know what to do halfway when everything is taken apart, I just can't leave everything there and leave. Can I??


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> Last time on another job I told a woman the pfist kitchen faucet wasn't as good as a moen or delta because it was physically impossible to hook their hose together without kinking, she flew off the handle. This time I tried to say it without causing waves.
> 
> Also When I start working on this for example it was my first time and I didn't know what I was getting into. Now I know wall hung toilets are trouble. I won't work on a no name wall hung again. The way she talked to me on the phone I thought I was going there to tear it out or something...
> 
> These are lessons and I'm learning as I go. Like the pfister faucet I was all done but it kept kinking and I paid from my pocket to rehook the drain that was in the way. No charge for a 2 hour job.
> 
> I just don't know what to do halfway when everything is taken apart, I just can't leave everything there and leave. Can I??


you have a good point but now that you have tangled with w price fister faucet you know better than to mess with them.....

Its a matter of remembering what is bad to work on and just staying away from them... I NEVER work on that brand 

Its all trial and error, but eventually your "spidey senses" will kick in and you will just instinctively know you are stepping into trouble...


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> you have a good point but now that you have tangled with w price fister faucet you know better than to mess with them.....
> 
> Its a matter of remembering what is bad to work on and just staying away from them... I NEVER work on that brand
> 
> Its all trial and error, but eventually your "spidey senses" will kick in and you will just instinctively know you are stepping into trouble...


I do have to say this, I've installed maybe 6 pfister and only one gave me trouble. I only had to fix one them and when I pulled it apart I saw how flimsy the parts were, I got an easy fix that time, the customer had gotten a spare cartridge and I only had to pull out a broken tab. I really felt the nut holding the cartridge could pop off off at any moment.

I've also had a delta with quick connects lav faucet and it too was really crappy and falls apart if you aren't careful.


----------



## Tango

*Friday 2 PM, Barrage of bargain shoppers and free estimates*


You know when they call at 2 PM, they may be looking for someone working on the side for the week end...



*1)* Woman : Are you licensed?

Me : yes.

Woman : we have a large hole in the main pipe downstairs so we called the insurance and had a "plumber friend" check it out and they said the plumber needs to be licensed to do the job. Can you come right now?

Me : yes I can be there in 30 minutes, at 4 pm I charge evening rates. Since the insurance pays it won't matter.

Then the woman started to ask how long it will take and the cost without seeing the job. I'm still thinking they wanted to hire the hack friend instead of getting their insurance to foot the bill.



*2)* Man : He started a reno in the basement and the more he talked I learned it would be a mess, no vents, all fubar work, he broke some concrete already and probably wanting free diy info "on how to's". He asked for an estimate.

This time I was prepared with master Mark's idea, free estimate from pictures or I could go there for a fee to tell him the same price. No news yet!



*3)* A customer I already had(Supposedly?) wanted to know why it smelled like sewer in his unused basement bathroom. He didn't want to pay this time.



*4)* A man called saying his water heater he bought at HD (r.h.e.e.m) started to leak but the warranty wasn't expired. r.h.e.e.m said HD had no plumbers so he had to hire a plumber and they would foot the bill. The catch was I had to get one at HD and return the old leaky one. I gave him an aprox price for all that running around. I'm sure there's more to this story but he didn't tell me. He continued shopping....


----------



## Master Mark

I had one today that wanted a price to install or repair a water heater,,,, she told me that Ben F came out and priced her a new heater for 2,000 

I asked her if it was gas or electric, she did not know... in fact she was totally clueless about even what side of town she lived on .....

I asked her if she knew how to take pictures with her phone and if she knew how to send them to me so I could look at the unit to determine what it was... 
She sounded taken aback when I asked her if she knew how to work her phone , then she asked me if I would just come over and look at it.... 
I told her the same story that it was free call over the phone....adn 100 bucks to come out..

If you dont know what side of town you live on and call a plumber with absolutely no clue as to what kind of water heater you have , I pretty much deduced that this girl was a total clueless dingbat .....:vs_laugh:

I told her a new heater would not cost 2k but I would need more info and just send me the pictures..... duhhhhhh

and as of 7.30 tonight I have yet to see any pictures duhhhhh

Maybe Ben threw in that heater later today for 2k.... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

One of my plumbing mentors called his girlfriend a dingbat. Those were the good old days. I miss working with the guy, he thought me life lessons just like you!


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> One of my plumbing mentors called his girlfriend a dingbat. Those were the good old days. I miss working with the guy, he thought me life lessons just like you!



Thanks, but I really dont need the ego boost, but its all been fun to talk about the carnage everyone has been through..
Things I wish I had known a long time ago and had to basically learn the hard way...........

I dont really get much of a real rush out of it any longer. but the fun will continue as long as I can... Installed 3 water softeners this week and a number of water heaters and other small things.... Sold another 2 water softeners for next week, and have a back log of things to get to on top of that. The work is repetitious, nothing new or really challenging ----- but the money is good...., 

I went out today and looked as some bombed out shell of a house with all the floors missing and gutted down to the studs..... An old coal cellar under this dump and the fellow thinks he is gonna make a fortune flipping this pos.... Of course he only wants it roughed in and will attempt to finish it himself.... I have no desire to even give him a bid on doing this ....


........gonna take retirement in 1 year and 3 months from now and collect the social security check , which will help put a daughter through college with....... 

I can still keep working full time for the corp and make the same money plus the soc sec... Thought I better do it before the crazy democrats attempt to trash the whole thing...with some new green deal :vs_laugh:...... 


Why? because I can...


----------



## Tango

*Infamous wall hung toilet Part 3*

I think the woman called 3 times yesterday, I know this because she has a private number and I rarely get private numbers and I got 3 in one day at intervals. No messages were left.

I hope she goes away, I don't need her drama. Why do some people think once they hire you you have to fix their P.O.S forever for free?? They get the impression they have a 3 month warranty from thin air? If she does call back from another phone I'll say look, you refused to pay last time, you probably didn't call the rep or the boutique who sold it to you. PLUS it clearly states on the work order repairs are not guaranteed. Let's see if she files an official complaint. I hope not!


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> *Infamous wall hung toilet Part 3*
> 
> I think the woman called 3 times yesterday, I know this because she has a private number and I rarely get private numbers and I got 3 in one day at intervals. No messages were left.
> 
> I hope she goes away, I don't need her drama. Why do some people think once they hire you you have to fix their P.O.S forever for free?? They get the impression they have a 3 month warranty from thin air? If she does call back from another phone I'll say look, you refused to pay last time, you probably didn't call the rep or the boutique who sold it to you. PLUS it clearly states on the work order repairs are not guaranteed. Let's see if she files an official complaint. I hope not!



You need to write it on the bill in french and probably Indian too.......

Maybe you should start asking them what language they want the 
"absolutely NO WARRANTY on your junk" written so they can understand better...


----------



## Tango

*I have a clogged drain...*

Got a call this morning, a guy with a back up coming up from the floor drain in his tenant's basement apartment and also the toilet backed up full of toilet paper in the shower and floor drain.

He went on to say he bought several products to clear it and it caused severe fumes and he had to go outside several times because he couldn't breathe. I'm thinking he bought sulfuric acid and other nasty chemicals. He then went back with a shop vac to try his luck and try hot water.

I flat him told him no, I'm not getting involved in this acid waste mess. I told him to find someone who wouldn't mind handling that with probable acid burns and a trip to the hospital. He called me back 30 minutes later thinking I was another company. Looks like he called someone else and he told him he was on the road. My answer was still NO!


----------



## Tango

*Can you come over and give me a free estimate for a clogged toilet?*

A panicked old woman called me at 6pm saying her sister had clogged the toilet. It overflowed and the water went into the basement. She said she was discouraged, she said she went out and bought a plunger 
and plunged and plunged and went to buy drai..no. That didn't work either. Her sister took off with the plunger....

I told her I could be there the next day but no it had to be now but once I told her the rate she wanted a free estimate. Wthe F? I said mam I can't go there and tell you the price I just said. I go there I work and I get paid, It ain't free.

Lamenting saying she just paid for a new floor, the insurance wouldn't pay a second time, maybe it was the city's fault there was water in the basement so she needed an estimate.

The END.


----------



## Tango

*I have a leak, ....let me tie your hands first. *

Yesterday I got a call for a mystery ceiling leak. I'm really starting to hate those jobs! Why people want me to find and repair it but they don't allow me to open any walls or ceilings, in this case a ceiling in the kitchen.

To make it short since I'm really tired from this nonsense, I spent an 1.5hour trying to find it. NO go. I knew I had to open the ceiling, He said no!

He calls me in the evening saying he tried shutting the toilet valve and it started to leak so he shut the main and it also started to leak. I went back today and spent 3 hours fooling around on a goose chase. Pulled the toilet, replaced the valve and tank bolts. The wife did allow me to cut a hole behind the shower and a hole in the tile of the roman tub. Nothing.

He didn't let me open the g..o..d damn ceiling! and then asks if I gave him a good deal while they were having a take out supper and saying they just came back from the Caribbeans or something.! I said yeah I waited for you for 30 minutes in front of your house because you could finish your day job and I didn't charge you the evening rate! And it's friday!

The wife say oh, what time you usually start the evening rate. 4pm

So anyway I made sure to write all I did and he refused to open the ceiling on both bills. 4.5 hours and I didn't get anywhere near it. I know his luxurious cabinets have to come down too. I made for a good payday but we'll see how long he keeps being foolish.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *I have a leak, ....let me tie your hands first. *
> 
> Yesterday I got a call for a mystery ceiling leak. I'm really starting to hate those jobs! Why people want me to find and repair it but they don't allow me to open any walls or ceilings, in this case a ceiling in the kitchen.
> 
> To make it short since I'm really tired from this nonsense, I spent an 1.5hour trying to find it. NO go. I knew I had to open the ceiling, He said no!
> 
> He calls me in the evening saying he tried shutting the toilet valve and it started to leak so he shut the main and it also started to leak. I went back today and spent 3 hours fooling around on a goose chase. Pulled the toilet, replaced the valve and tank bolts. The wife did allow me to cut a hole behind the shower and a hole in the tile of the roman tub. Nothing.
> 
> He didn't let me open the g..o..d damn ceiling! and then asks if I gave him a good deal while they were having a take out supper and saying they just came back from the Caribbeans or something.! I said yeah I waited for you for 30 minutes in front of your house because you could finish your day job and I didn't charge you the evening rate! And it's friday!
> 
> The wife say oh, what time you usually start the evening rate. 4pm
> 
> So anyway I made sure to write all I did and he refused to open the ceiling on both bills. 4.5 hours and I didn't get anywhere near it. I know his luxurious cabinets have to come down too. I made for a good payday but we'll see how long he keeps being foolish.



cash cow if he will keep paying you to change everything till he lets you open the ceiling..embrace the easy money till he starts to complain about cost..some people cant be saved from themselves...


i thought a few times on buying an inspection camera to play around with, you just make a small hole in the ceiling or wall to take a look https://www.harborfreight.com/digital-inspection-camera-61839.html


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> *I have a leak, ....let me tie your hands first. *
> 
> Yesterday I got a call for a mystery ceiling leak. I'm really starting to hate those jobs! Why people want me to find and repair it but they don't allow me to open any walls or ceilings, in this case a ceiling in the kitchen.
> 
> To make it short since I'm really tired from this nonsense, I spent an 1.5hour trying to find it. NO go. I knew I had to open the ceiling, He said no!
> 
> He calls me in the evening saying he tried shutting the toilet valve and it started to leak so he shut the main and it also started to leak. I went back today and spent 3 hours fooling around on a goose chase. Pulled the toilet, replaced the valve and tank bolts. The wife did allow me to cut a hole behind the shower and a hole in the tile of the roman tub. Nothing.
> 
> He didn't let me open the g..o..d damn ceiling! and then asks if I gave him a good deal while they were having a take out supper and saying they just came back from the Caribbeans or something.! I said yeah I waited for you for 30 minutes in front of your house because you could finish your day job and I didn't charge you the evening rate! And it's friday!
> 
> The wife say oh, what time you usually start the evening rate. 4pm
> 
> So anyway I made sure to write all I did and he refused to open the ceiling on both bills. 4.5 hours and I didn't get anywhere near it. I know his luxurious cabinets have to come down too. I made for a good payday but we'll see how long he keeps being foolish.


He probably wanted drywall opened as a last resort, a lot of patch jobs don’t blend at all. Here’s a spackle job under a kitchen sink I ran into today. Note the electrical outlet.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> cash cow if he will keep paying you to change everything till he lets you open the ceiling..embrace the easy money till he starts to complain about cost..some people cant be saved from themselves...
> 
> 
> i thought a few times on buying an inspection camera to play around with, you just make a small hole in the ceiling or wall to take a look https://www.harborfreight.com/digital-inspection-camera-61839.html


It covered my week on that one, he kept asking is it was the tub, shower or toilet. I told him it didn't really matter it was under the floor and above the kitchen ceiling. And the last thing he said before I left was "I hope I don't have to call you again". As if the leak will magically plug itself!

I do have and I used a mini ridgid camera 30" The image is pretty grainy so it very hard to make out things. It's also hard to try to insert in crevices around the floor cut out under the shower.

I also got a super deal on another tiny camera, I used it on a 2 piece toilet where the tank bolt are so hidden that the ridgid cam can't even make it there.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> It covered my week on that one, he kept asking is it was the tub, shower or toilet. I told him it didn't really matter it was under the floor and above the kitchen ceiling. And the last thing he said before I left was "I hope I don't have to call you again". As if the leak will magically plug itself!
> 
> I do have and I used a mini ridgid camera 30" The image is pretty grainy so it very hard to make out things. It's also hard to try to insert in crevices around the floor cut out under the shower.
> 
> I also got a super deal on another tiny camera, I used it on a 2 piece toilet where the tank bolt are so hidden that the ridgid cam can't even make it there.



1 question..does it only leak when water is used? if so you eliminated the water lines....


----------



## Venomthirst

Its impossible to diagnose a leak when you can't see the pipes.. like a guy kept telling me toilet seal toilet seal. I changed that toilet seal like 3 times everytime after ther first time I said it's something else... 

We ran everything nothing leaked... I put my rubber boots on stood in tub and ran the faucet it leaked.. 

I said it's the shoe strainer.. after that he listened.. Replaced waste and over flow as it was old anyways and he was happy and so was I.. I like the new style waste and overflows that the cover just slides over no screws or nothing...

It's a bonus when you you dont have to struggle to pull Bob marleys dreadlock back through the plate


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> Its impossible to diagnose a leak when you can't see the pipes.. like a guy kept telling me toilet seal toilet seal. I changed that toilet seal like 3 times everytime after ther first time I said it's something else...
> 
> We ran everything nothing leaked... I put my rubber boots on stood in tub and ran the faucet it leaked..
> 
> I said it's the shoe strainer.. after that he listened.. Replaced waste and over flow as it was old anyways and he was happy and so was I.. I like the new style waste and overflows that the cover just slides over no screws or nothing...
> 
> It's a bonus when you you dont have to struggle to pull Bob marleys dreadlock back through the plate



you can determine if its a waterline, drain line or tile leak without opening the walls 99%... now where on the pipes is a different story and regardless to repair the walls must be opened but you can narrow it down to what type of pipe is leaking..


----------



## Venomthirst

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you can determine if its a waterline, drain line or tile leak without opening the walls 99%... now where on the pipes is a different story and regardless to repair the walls must be opened but you can narrow it down to what type of pipe is leaking..



Now that ill agree with you 120 percent, its obvious whats going on if its a water line... I didn't specify but i was definitely talking about specifically drains. if you can see down below you can then isolate whether its a drain or a leak coming from around something but in those cases that's where it gets tricky but usually you can see where water would leak from on top if its an tile or surround leak issue.. tracing leaks is a whole different game on its own...


Its like tracing a smell.. you ever get those calls "bad smell" holy those can get real annoying real quick..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 1 question..does it only leak when water is used? if so you eliminated the water lines....


I will reply in the lounge, no free info for the diy.


----------



## skoronesa

I have a chuckle for you guys. I think this is my first story here.

I was at this house fixing a faucet, customer went to work leaving me alone. I finish, pack my stuff back in my van, fill out my ticket, and go inside. The dog left a load on the kitchen floor bigger than I have ever made.

Sorry for schitposting.


.


----------



## Tango

*The Realtor...*

This realtor called me about 1.5 years ago for a free estimate as I was working next door. Then he hired me for a 1 hour job.

5 months later he had gutted his kitchen and called for another free estimate , I was ready to go and he ignored my calls which led me to believe he hired a black market guy. He called this week to finish his basement and I asked for pictures. I knew I was wasting my time going there so I gave him a ballpark which included a BWV and proper vents and legal paperwork. He literally cried out at the price. So I told him I knew he would fall off his chair and if I touched his plumbing everything thing had to be code as I wasn't taking the fall for anything.

I'm so glad I got rid of him! PS. It was only the rough in price! :biggrin: I didn't get to the finish! hahah


----------



## Tango

*The DIY who hired black market workers got rewarded with Karma...
*

My backyard neighbor rents 2 apartments in the house. He spent 2 years gutting the first floor and basement and from time to time I saw black market workers working evenings and week ends. I saw him bring in a new water heater just before this...

Karma's a biatch... check this out. I was driving by when I saw a cleanup crew, they had tyvek suits, respirators and rubber boots. I bet he flooded with his diy plumbing.


----------



## Tango

*FATHER IN LAW DIY SPECIAL*

The family is trying to sell the house and the inspector used a FLIR to find a hot spot on the ceiling and I was called by the owner to check it out...

Double nut and double washer. several layers of sticky vinyl tiles and 1/8 plywood because the floor had rotted.... put it all back and VOILA!

Seriously the floor was sagging a lot. The toilet could of crashed into the living room below while someone's butt sticking out of the ceiling.:vs_wave::vs_wave:


----------



## Venomthirst

Awesome posts looks like you've been busy... I had a toilet flange i replaced on weekend had to be a carpenter too just to get the toilet back on


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Awesome posts looks like you've been busy... I had a toilet flange i replaced on weekend had to be a carpenter too just to get the toilet back on


Just a note be very careful of other work reserved for let's say a carpenter. Over here I'm allowed to do a little if its related, however I don't want to test it because it's a 15 000$ fine plus other court fees for 12" of plywood.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome posts looks like you've been busy... I had a toilet flange i replaced on weekend had to be a carpenter too just to get the toilet back on
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note be very careful of other work reserved for let's say a carpenter. Over here I'm allowed to do a little if its related, however I don't want to test it because it's a 15 000$ fine plus other court fees for 12" of plywood.
Click to expand...

Yes totally.. it was honestly a minor repair just enough to get the toilet the toilet back on as floor was gone around flange i used about 6" of ply wood and made some wedges to beef it up... however i get what your saying.. i wasnt a carpenter more like mcgiver


----------



## Mikeob1998

Tango said:


> Just a note be very careful of other work reserved for let's say a carpenter. Over here I'm allowed to do a little if its related, however I don't want to test it because it's a 15 000$ fine plus other court fees for 12" of plywood.




Oh yeah I’m sure if you replaced a small section of rotted plywood they would catch you and charge you a $15,000 fine. Haha I’m being sarcastic but I also don’t live in canada. I guess you’ll have to stick to being a part time plumber and complaining online about your lack of sales skills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Mikeob1998 said:


> Oh yeah I’m sure if you replaced a small section of rotted plywood they would catch you and charge you a $15,000 fine. Haha I’m being sarcastic but I also don’t live in canada. I guess you’ll have to stick to being a part time plumber and complaining online about your lack of sales skills.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This pertains only to my province.

I'll tell you how simple it is to get a 15 000$ fine plus court fees. The customer has a beef towards you or another contractor comes along and sees shody work or thinks you stole his job and ask who did that. All they have to do is file a complaint. Then the pipe mechanics or the ministry sends you a letter in the mail and you have to submit every paper document they request. They take the word form the customer and pictures and you are brought to court.

They also entrap people on the phone, those guys who offer plumbing on free local ads. They call you setting up a fake appointment while recording the conversation. A hack will get 5 000$ fine plus court fees. I have the statistics of how many illegal hacks and plumbers were caught like that last year. several hundreds last year. They have a full time team checking illegal work. Even plumbing companies get caught when they say on the phone they'll do a gas water heater install when they only have a plumbing licence. You also need the gas license. Bam 15 000$ fine!


For example a water heater sellers who are supposed to hire plumbing contractors but had their own employees install them and were caught in 3 houses. 3 x 15 000$ = 45 000$ plus court fees.


----------



## Tango

Here's another easy way to get caught, you change out a sewer or water line in the front yard and another plumber is driving by, stops by and takes pictures of you and your plumbing van, he goes to his office and checks online if you have the appropriate licence as its not the same as the plumbing one. It takes literally 20 seconds to check. He files a complaint and you're toast.


----------



## Tango

*I think he wasn't thinking....*

I had to install the drain and faucet on this new countertop. The customer really didn't do his homework. The counter top looks like concrete and it's as rough as a cinder block. That's going to be almost impossible to clean and it's going to harbor bacteria by the millions. I'm pretty sure it's against code to have a rough counter. To make things worse the sink is glued underneath a melamine top. What do you think is going to happen when water touches the wood, instant swelling and rot. I think the counter company will be hearing from him very soon. They assured him they were the only ones in the region to be able to seal the sink cut out. Check out the picture, they did a nice job. They are pros.

Second issue for his kitchen reno is that he decided to save money buying the most inexpensive square sink he could find. A bar sink that is! I bet a plate will be hard to fit in there and forget about washing pots and pans.

I love my job. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Tango

*DIY, I can do it!*

This was a repeat customer mother and daughter in law. They decided to finally have the underground line unclogged. Holy batman there was a lot of mop strands, lint and hair. They also decided to have me fix the leaks. The father/husband was the one who was in charge of fixing things. Since the old man was sent to an old home they decided it was time to have it repaired for good. 

The fernco in the picture below he had used several layers of duct tape to fill in the gap! :vs_laugh:

The copper had rotted in 2 places so how about this fix : 2 angle iron splints, tape and gear clamps. Looks like he forgot to straighten the one that was completely apart, some tape did the trick. The women wondered why it was always dripping and wet in that area. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:












*Moving on to the kitchen*, more of his one sided trapezoid handy work. It was leak free for a while they told me, I doubt it, it must of been just a little fib on their part. So, a few layers of tape, some trash bags and more layers of tape of top of that! :biggrin:












*Bonus Winner pictures.*


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *DIY, I can do it!*
> 
> This was a repeat customer mother and daughter in law. They decided to finally have the underground line unclogged. Holy batman there was a lot of mop strands, lint and hair. They also decided to have me fix the leaks. The father/husband was the one who was in charge of fixing things. Since the old man was sent to an old home they decided it was time to have it repaired for good.
> 
> The fernco in the picture below he had used several layers of duct tape to fill in the gap! :vs_laugh:
> 
> The copper had rotted in 2 places so how about this fix : 2 angle iron splints, tape and gear clamps. Looks like he forgot to straighten the one that was completely apart, some tape did the trick. The women wondered why it was always dripping and wet in that area. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moving on to the kitchen*, more of his one sided trapezoid handy work. It was leak free for a while they told me, I doubt it, it must of been just a little fib on their part. So, a few layers of tape, some trash bags and more layers of tape of top of that! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus Winner pictures.*





I rarely see even one thing that bad in a house around here.






.


----------



## Tango

*My guy can do it half (a$$ed) price in half the time*

I'm not posting pictures on this one.

I went for an estimate this morning and the guy wanted a toilet installed in a closest with a tiny i.k.e..a vanity on the main floor. Remove the laundry tub and put a washing machine. There were a several more things on the list. The house built before the 1900's so imagine the difficulty, the walls are solid and true 2x4. And I mean not empty walls but floor to ceiling wood wall!

I charge for estimates because I got too many of them wasting my time. I thought this guy was serious, he seemed sincere because he paid for my time there. I didn’t charge my time to calculate it all. I was going to credit the estimate fee if he signed the contract.

When I called him in the afternoon he was not happy and told he me to remove several things off the list. I called him a half hour later with a revised price and then he started a tantrum. I didn't even try to get my point across I let him yap and yap and he wasn’t nice anymore. He then wanted a price break down and since he was starting to be belligerent he had lost my respect. I gave him the mcdonald response so I asked him if he asked the cashier what the cost of the tomato and bagel were. More bla bla.
You shouldn’t charge more than this per hour and the materials are about this much so your total is too high. I was hearing in the background him crunching some numbers on his keyboard.

Doing a toilet pipe is easy all you have to do is remove the cap in the pipe in the basement(the clean-out). I explained it wasn’t the way to do it and it was hacking. I have a guy who can do it a lot cheaper and in half the time and since you are a professional and you do this everyday it should take less time than him! The way he was talking his guy could do a non existent powder room and everything else on the list in about 3 hours!

I said great, is he a licensed plumbing contractor? ....Silence. 

Yep his plumbing contractor is going to use the C/O to pipe in a new powder room. Awesome! So based on the number he was spewing out the whole list of things including a good portion of re-pipe in the basement, bringing the pipes for a washing machine to code and a non existent bathroom should cost less than 600$. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I was so glad he hung up. I'm also glad I charged for the estimate and I'm not paid enough to endure that.



.


----------



## Tango

*DIY help center can I help you?*

I got a bunch of diy callers trying to get free help yesterday and today and got a call from an insurance company.

*1)* Last night was a landlord who asked me to unclog a tenant's tub. She told me I wasn’t supposed to charge taxes because she found my ad on kijiji. WTF! She took an appointment and canceled later stating «the treatment worked». Whatever hacker.

*2)* This morning both wife and husband called me one after the other who said they just bought a house and didn’t have hot water and the heater was from dec 2018. He was looking for me to fix his problem on the phone. He wasn’t going to pay for me to come over. Whatever.

*3)* Then I had a guy saying he had a main sewer back up on 3 occasions and said to me the city workers were fools, the drain cleaner who jetted the line and camera'd the line was also an idiot. Then he said he wanted a BWV and the previous owner hacked in a new bathroom in the basement. He said he read my reviews so that was why he wanted me to go but when I told him the rate he exclaimed "What! You are charging me do come out! I have a dvd of the line. Why should I pay you for?" He said he’d call back next week. I made sure to make a note not to answer next time.

*4)* A man calls wanting to have his lav faucet replaced I said sure tomorrow morning. He said no I work, you come evening. Ok evening rate is...Woee I call back.

*5)* And finally a customer’s insurance called me relating to the place I went 2 times in a row for the mystery ceiling leak where the couple didn’t want to open the ceiling and remove the cabinets.(I had posted the story not too long ago) After speaking to the insurance guy about what they were going to refund him and what wasn’t I asked him what happened. Their what do you call them after ?"disaster company"? tore out the ceiling and cabinet and found the shower pipe was leaking exactly where I thought it was. I asked him which plumbing company did the repair and he has he didn’t have a receipt. He said the clean up crew referred them someone. I said great they referred a cash jobber to do the plumbing repair, that’s nice! He said yeah I hadn’t thought of that. He said we’d like to keep you on file when we need a plumber because we can’t find any who inspects mystery leaks.

WOW! after those stories I didn't work today.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

The moral is sometimes you get the "BEAR" and
sometimes the "BEAR" gets you ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

*This was a dump...*

Seriously I thought this house was abandoned for several years, ceiling paint peeling molded walls, holes in drywall, counter top and cabinet rotted and warped. turn on the faucet and it would spray through each part. A filthy dirty house like you wouldn't believe. The dishwasher looked like it came from the dump. But guess what they had a brand new deluxe fridge with water!

Anyway check out this fix. Broken completely off tee, ceiling collapsing in the basement. I cut it out put a new piece in and ran. all while this girl trying to offer coffee, chocolate milk and she came back with a cup filled with something with whipped cream. No thanks!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

some houses I carried a big can of raid..there were too many little critters looking to latch on for a ride.....roachmania...


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Tango said:


> *This was a dump...*
> 
> Seriously I thought this house was abandoned for several years, ceiling paint peeling molded walls, holes in drywall, counter top and cabinet rotted and warped. turn on the faucet and it would spray through each part. A filthy dirty house like you wouldn't believe. The dishwasher looked like it came from the dump. But guess what they had a brand new deluxe fridge with water!
> 
> Anyway check out this fix. Broken completely off tee, ceiling collapsing in the basement. I cut it out put a new piece in and ran. all while this girl trying to offer coffee, chocolate milk and she came back with a cup filled with something with whipped cream. No thanks!
> Glad I'm not that hungry for work anymore, did my share and then some,believe you me.






Glad I'm not that hungry for work anymore, did my share and then some,believe you me.
Now I have the luxury to say" sorry, Just dont have the time try Joe 588-**** I'm sure he can fit you in."


----------



## Tango

PLUMB TIME said:


> Glad I'm not that hungry for work anymore, did my share and then some,believe you me.
> Now I have the luxury to say" sorry, Just dont have the time try Joe 588-**** I'm sure he can fit you in."


I went there for a leak unknowingly it was this bad...I put all my clothes in the washing machine when I got home and took a second shower of the day. Just in case.


----------



## Tango

I had to fix a pin hole at someone's house. When I opened the water we saw another pin hole. That's when I removed another tile to see the pipe had already been repaired.

I think the apprentice used too much flux 25 years ago and way too much fire burning the floor above. Also the 2 lines are against the ceiling and staples are probably punched somewhere else. I might get a re-pipe job when his parents are back from vacation. Plus the main valve is leaking.

The yellow blob is where the pin hole is. I wonder what it is too.


----------



## Tango

Got a call this morning for a bath install and faucet estimate. I gave him my regular response, to send pictures or a one hour charge and credit if I go check it out. He took my email and said he would send some pics.

During the day I had some errands and when I came back home with my regular truck I saw a couple in their 50's/60's who were snooping at the very end of the driveway in my backyard. It didn't suffice for them to knock on the front door, to realize no one is answering to leave the premises. 

I asked them what was up and the man showed me the instructions of the faucet and wanted a price on the spot! The woman insisted for a price. I said I'm not giving out a price out of thin air, you won't be happy if the price doubles once I'm the spot.

What is this $hit, people coming to my house and this is the second time too. On every single page of my website on top of the address it is clearly written not open to the public. I seriously felt harassed on this one because they had no right to go out back. 


Just to point out an opposite situation, a woman last week asked me to install the rough in for a non existent powder room, sight unseen, and done hourly. I did the job and she was happy. She's going to call me to replace the basement tub in the coming months.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I had to fix a pin hole at someone's house. When I opened the water we saw another pin hole. That's when I removed another tile to see the pipe had already been repaired.
> 
> I think the apprentice used too much flux 25 years ago and way too much fire burning the floor above. Also the 2 lines are against the ceiling and staples are probably punched somewhere else. I might get a re-pipe job when his parents are back from vacation. Plus the main valve is leaking.
> 
> The yellow blob is where the pin hole is. I wonder what it is too.







Well his master may hay have just said heres the acetylene and my 1-1/4" tip I left on, oh btw the waters off don't burn the whole floor. What's your excuse for using sharkbite fittings? lolz






.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Got a call this morning for a bath install and faucet estimate. I gave him my regular response, to send pictures or a one hour charge and credit if I go check it out. He took my email and said he would send some pics.
> 
> During the day I had some errands and when I came back home with my regular truck I saw a couple in their 50's/60's who were snooping at the very end of the driveway in my backyard. It didn't suffice for them to knock on the front door, to realize no one is answering to leave the premises.
> 
> I asked them what was up and the man showed me the instructions of the faucet and wanted a price on the spot! The woman insisted for a price. I said I'm not giving out a price out of thin air, you won't be happy if the price doubles once I'm the spot.
> 
> What is this $hit, people coming to my house and this is the second time too. On every single page of my website on top of the address it is clearly written not open to the public. I seriously felt harassed on this one because they had no right to go out back.
> 
> 
> Just to point out an opposite situation, a woman last week asked me to install the rough in for a non existent powder room, sight unseen, and done hourly. I did the job and she was happy. She's going to call me to replace the basement tub in the coming months.





Why is your personal address on the website? Doesn't cananiduh have p.o. boxes? I would have freaked on those people and told them to gtfo my lawn and don't call me for at least a couple weeks.






.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> . What's your excuse for using sharkbite fittings? lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Those were already there, I found out after the first pinhole that the line had been cut out in a few places already. My first joint I soldered but when I found a second hole I used an SB coupling, it took forever to stop dripping.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Those were already there, I found out after the first pinhole that the line had been cut out in a few places already. My first joint I soldered but when I found a second hole I used an SB coupling, it took forever to stop dripping.



You don't keep sweat unions or pex adapters on the van? Even with a real good drip I can usually solder on one half of a union, a pex adapter, a ball valve, or a female tee. The next step is to tin both nipples and the fitting. If you still can't get it then use propress or I guess sharkbite.


I understand you don't have propress, it is a lot of money and I can't say I would buy one either.






.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Why is your personal address on the website? Doesn't cananiduh have p.o. boxes? I would have freaked on those people and told them to gtfo my lawn and don't call me for at least a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1st of all it's better for S.E.O purposes and second it's obligatory to have an address on my work orders(on websites I'm not sure but I'm probably obliged to). I don't like it one bit, it shows every burglar and nut where I live. Even if I didn't have an address just putting my number in a browser shows my address from many places including public records of my licence from the pipe mechanics(obligatory address available for the public to see)

My girlfriend made me realize they could of opened the catio to see the cat and let the cat escape. I wasn't too happy they were in the back and they were literally looking around.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> 1st of all it's better for S.E.O purposes and second it's obligatory to have an address on my work orders(on websites I'm not sure but I'm probably obliged to). I don't like it one bit, it shows every burglar and nut where I live. Even if I didn't have an address just putting my number in a browser shows my address from many places including public records of my licence from the pipe mechanics(obligatory address available for the public to see)
> 
> My girlfriend made me realize they could of opened the catio to see the cat and let the cat escape. I wasn't too happy they were in the back and they were literally looking around.





I love that you have a "catio", totally makes me forgive you for not soldering lolz.






.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> You don't keep sweat unions or pex adapters on the van? Even with a real good drip I can usually solder on one half of a union, a pex adapter, a ball valve, or a female tee. The next step is to tin both nipples and the fitting. If you still can't get it then use propress or I guess sharkbite.
> 
> 
> I understand you don't have propress, it is a lot of money and I can't say I would buy one either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No unions and propress is nonsense for what I do. If you think it's expensive for you guy I bet you could double the price over here including fittings.

Water was dripping in the wall, the quicker I got it done the less damage to the drywall too. Last but not least in some cases I try to go quick as I know some might not have the full amount to pay and when they don't have enough that's when some of them start a tantrum.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> No unions and propress is nonsense for what I do. If you think it's expensive for you guy I bet you could double the price over here including fittings.
> 
> Water was dripping in the wall, the quicker I got it done the less damage to the drywall too. Last but not least in some cases I try to go quick as I know some might not have the full amount to pay and when they don't have enough that's when some of them start a tantrum.



Why no unions? Would you be okay with a male adapter and then an fip ball valve? I don't recall seeing them but an fip by sweat ball valve would be perfect in this situation. I don't have a propress in my van and often forget to grab one in the morning from the tool crib so I keep lots of 1/2", 3/4", and some 1" sweat stuff on my van. I will admit to having a drawer full of sharkbite caps and propress caps.


There has to be some way to make a set of propress jaws that would just use a fine thread screw to pull the ends of the jaws tight and you could drive that screw with an ordinary cordless drill, or for the sadistic a socket wrench. Kind of like those welding clamps but solid steel.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Why no unions?


I still have to solder it, water and solder not a good combo.


----------



## Tango

This morning's adventure. The guy had one GC and unknown if he hired plumbers but he had them install a euro Grohe shower faucet and they installed it upside down then then they flooded the upstairs into the kitchen a little.

Then he hired a week ago the biggest Company to unclog the lav and the owner saw him his humongous drain machine bashing all over the place dirtying his luxury house, the gorilla dragging his dirty boots all over and the sink was still clogged. I came along with my lav tool and got her clean as a whistle without any drain machine.

Then take a look at these. I had to work on the water heater and I noticed a little hacking, the drain for example, which led to probably a hole in the 3" of the under the floor drain, the tube is embedded in the concrete below the floor!












How about this nifty black pipe nipple used before the main house valve? Foam insulation is no match for My torch! I'll show you!













How about this awesome dielectric connections! What's a vacuum breaker? What?.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> This morning's adventure. The guy had one GC and unknown if he hired plumbers but he had them install a euro Grohe shower faucet and they installed it upside down then then they flooded the upstairs into the kitchen a little.
> 
> Then he hired a week ago the biggest Company to unclog the lav and the owner saw him his humongous drain machine bashing all over the place dirtying his luxury house, the gorilla dragging his dirty boots all over and the sink was still clogged. I came along with my lav tool and got her clean as a whistle without any drain machine.
> 
> Then take a look at these. I had to work on the water heater and I noticed a little hacking, the drain for example, which led to probably a hole in the 3" of the under the floor drain, the tube is embedded in the concrete below the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this nifty black pipe nipple used before the main house valve? Foam insulation is no match for My torch! I'll show you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this awesome dielectric connections! What's a vacuum breaker? What?.




you should try to get a good review from these people for more good evidence on your google page that you are top notch and not a hack....

it cant hurt....


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> you should try to get a good review from these people for more good evidence on your google page that you are top notch and not a hack....
> 
> it cant hurt....


I didn't ask the guy for a review, he wanted a rebate because he was referred to me. And he had to leave midway and I texted him the amount and I haven't received e-transfer payment yet. He wanted to know the price of items, the price of a new heater etc. Another rich guy who wants rebates and you know how it goes.


I wrote down on the bill I gave him a 15 minute discount and gave the bill to the cleaning lady. If you can afford a cleaning lady and dug in pool on the down slope of a steep ravine... I'm not there to see his reaction on the total bill. When they freak out about the bill I don't ask for a review.


----------



## Tango

I did get a woman this morning wanting some drain cleaning and said on the phone I want Mr.R I read so many good reviews.. I said yes mam I'm the owner and I'm the one doing the work... I'll ask her for a review. :smile:


----------



## Tango

*Hello sir I'm looking for a hack...*

In the last 3 days I've received colorful callers asking for a hacker to fix their plumbing.

1) One was for clog toilet on saturday cash only. Nope I'm not going!

2) This evening a clogged toilet, You want to wait till tomorrow for the lower rate. What! I saw you were open till 9.... Yes...Forget it I'm not paying either day rate or night rate.

3) Again this evening, my kitchen sink is clogged..What you charge to use a drain machine!! Real companies don't charge that it's included. :wacko::wacko: I'm thinking...You mean hacks don't charge a drain machine fee because they come with a bottle of dollar store drain bait!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> .....I came along with my lav tool and got her clean as a whistle without any drain machine.....



What is a lav tool?








.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> What is a lav tool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The shiny red tool from germany... Send a PM if you don't get it.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> The shiny red tool from germany... Send a PM if you don't get it.



Oh. My copper toilet sucker is basically a Haute Couture Ropump 






.


----------



## Tango

Got a call yesterday from a guy who had a hot potato in his mouth, I had a hard time understanding him. He wanted a dye test in his drain pipes because he thought it was done wrong. he wanted to check the french drain. He went on with a fantastical procedure he had in mind.

I told him a dye test that's odd. "I called 20 plumbers and no one does that."...
Me neither!

Usually these guys don't call me back but he did today and wanted an appointment for a camera inspection. The city told him bla bla bla not their problem. The house can't be sold because of problems... He then says it has to be done for my client. I said what!? Who's going to pay the bill?

It's going to be the notary so and so. "Have the home owners call me, I don't do 3rd party, 4th party," 

I'm not a circus manager working for peanuts and why didn't he hire the big companies. There must be a reason and try his con on a little guy.



Then this afternoon another guy calls asking how much for a water heater install, he say it can't be more than a 100$-200$. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Today's winner. A repeat customer called saying the ceiling was stained. She had hired a handyman to reno the 2nd floor bathroom. He ruined the ceiling when he installed the toilet. Once he put some tile up he hosed the wall without the grout and created a mess downstairs! 

Then he only did 2 turns on the shower drain and as a bonus dumped all the grout in it. I was wondering why my sawsall had a hard time cutting the P-trap.

She thought he had a contractor licence, nope. Then on few occasion she heard several people calling him angry and one occasion she heard him sure sue me I don't care.

Yep you can't sue a hack!

Then she called her insurance and she found out she wasn't covered or something.


Then I had to auger the tub drain and a whole lot of sanded grout came out. Geez whiz :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


She's going to have some more reno done and I showed her how to check licences because I bet this renovator is not going to hire an electrician so I told her if you don't see an electrician van watch out!


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Awesome job.. grout can be a pita


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> Awesome job.. grout can be a pita



HCl








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

tile guys even licensed are royal azzes, they wash all the grout and crap down the drains and the same ends up in the trap..hardened grout, also the tile guys kill any polished brass trim with the grout, it turns all the trim a lovely green color...


----------



## Tango

*Sunday morning hacker shopper*

This morning at 9:20 a woman asked for a double sink repipe, faucet and dishwasher because of those"once again those brand new fancy counter tops" I told her the rate and she asks how much it's going to cost? I already had explained so I told her to send some pics.

When I got the pic she wrote down I could reuse the abs that was cut off. These calls are always a waste of time and I used to give a price. Now I said to myelf whatever and texted back 2-3 hours and call me for an appointment. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> *Sunday morning hacker shopper*
> 
> This morning at 9:20 a woman asked for a double sink repipe, faucet and dishwasher because of those"once again those brand new fancy counter tops" I told her the rate and she asks how much it's going to cost? I already had explained so I told her to send some pics.
> 
> When I got the pic she wrote down I could reuse the abs that was cut off. These calls are always a waste of time and I used to give a price. Now I said to myelf whatever and texted back 2-3 hours and call me for an appointment. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:





those calls are always a joke cause they spend a fortune on the granite kitchen tops and then have to whine and haggle with you about the plumbing install...

I had one sat night , the son in law tries to change out the kitchen sink and cant finish it.... wanted to know if I could come out on sunday to make repairs,,, 

I just could not bring myself to do it when I heard that they wanted to re-use the 12 old disposal that he could not get hooked back up:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I might attempt something on tuesday , maybe


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> those calls are always a joke cause they spend a fortune on the granite kitchen tops and then have to whine and haggle with you about the plumbing install...
> 
> I had one sat night , the son in law tries to change out the kitchen sink and cant finish it.... wanted to know if I could come out on sunday to make repairs,,,
> 
> I just could not bring myself to do it when I heard that they wanted to re-use the 12 old disposal that he could not get hooked back up:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> I might attempt something on tuesday , maybe



All the freaking time... Here mr. you can re-use this old piece of abs pipe, it's still good! Then in a second text she wrote if I was able to drill holes in the cabinet for the dishwasher. If I couldn't the tile guy would do it and connect the dishwasher. 


I think I'm going to order a bunch of Dunce hats and give them out like candy. :bangin:arty:arty::bangin:


.


----------



## Tango

*Today's comments...*

1st customer : "We are so happy you answered your phone, we called many others and no one picked up"... "And ohhhh you cleaned up my cabinet too! I saw that on your website"!


2nd customer : "Oh look you gave me a receipt and it a good thing you did". I asked why? "Because I work at the CRA" (IRS).


Caller at 6:44 AM,(My phone is turned off) When I called him he said he said he hired a plumber who he knew in high school and when he went to see the job completed it was all botched. Then he said he had someone going over. He called back at 5: 30PM and exclaims, when are you coming over for my free estimate? 

You are calling the wrong guy. That's what you get for free. I told him if you want my services it'll cost you this much. I guess he's looking for another cheap solution.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Got a call yesterday from a guy who had a hot potato in his mouth, I had a hard time understanding him. He wanted a dye test in his drain pipes because he thought it was done wrong. he wanted to check the french drain. He went on with a fantastical procedure he had in mind.
> 
> I told him a dye test that's odd. "I called 20 plumbers and no one does that."...
> Me neither!
> 
> Usually these guys don't call me back but he did today and wanted an appointment for a camera inspection. The city told him bla bla bla not their problem. The house can't be sold because of problems... He then says it has to be done for my client. I said what!? Who's going to pay the bill?
> 
> It's going to be the notary so and so. "Have the home owners call me, I don't do 3rd party, 4th party,"
> 
> I'm not a circus manager working for peanuts and why didn't he hire the big companies. There must be a reason and try his con on a little guy.
> 
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



The guy had the nerve to call back!!! Seems like a realtor, now this is his 3rd call and wanted to know the pricing. Next time I'm not answering.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> All the freaking time... Here mr. you can re-use this old piece of abs pipe, it's still good! Then in a second text she wrote if I was able to drill holes in the cabinet for the dishwasher. If I couldn't the tile guy would do it and connect the dishwasher.
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to order a bunch of Dunce hats and give them out like candy. :bangin:arty:arty::bangin:
> 
> 
> .


what do they expect you todo with the small stub out coming out of the wall?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Got a call yesterday from a guy who had a hot potato in his mouth, I had a hard time understanding him. He wanted a dye test in his drain pipes because he thought it was done wrong. he wanted to check the french drain. He went on with a fantastical procedure he had in mind.
> 
> I told him a dye test that's odd. "I called 20 plumbers and no one does that."...
> Me neither!
> 
> Usually these guys don't call me back but he did today and wanted an appointment for a camera inspection. The city told him bla bla bla not their problem. The house can't be sold because of problems... He then says it has to be done for my client. I said what!? Who's going to pay the bill?
> 
> It's going to be the notary so and so. "Have the home owners call me, I don't do 3rd party, 4th party,"
> 
> I'm not a circus manager working for peanuts and why didn't he hire the big companies. There must be a reason and try his con on a little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Then this afternoon another guy calls asking how much for a water heater install, he say it can't be more than a 100$-200$. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


just tell him no problem, you need a $5000.00 retainer like lawyers get because you dont know what you will run into and when thats close to being used up you will bill for another retainer..that usually sends them off and never to call back..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what do they expect you todo with the small stub out coming out of the wall?


That's not how they think....I gave you the pipe!!! I remember clearly the chinese woman who cried that out to me while she was tossing her purse upside down trying to show she had no money. man o man.

Anyway the hot side is real short too!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> That's not how they think....I gave you the pipe!!! I remember clearly the chinese woman who cried that out to me while she was tossing her purse upside down trying to show she had no money. man o man.
> 
> Anyway the hot side is real short too!


her purse is empty because she spent the last few grand on some other luxury she has, I add 20% on for those people that cry poverty but have 2 or 3 brand new cars infront of their 5000 sqft house that was just built....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*I talked to a guy on the phone and he gave me a 5/5 star review!*

He stated I helped him on the phone and he was able to make up his mind.(whatever that is?) then he wrote ; It would of been easier just to come out and hundreds of dollars to come out.


I'll accept that, I just don't remember him though.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what do they expect you todo with the small stub out coming out of the wall?





Rectorseal golden pipe shredder and you charge a 100$ special tool fee which is cheaper than opening the wall to fix it lolz!!!






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Rectorseal golden pipe shredder and you charge a 100$ special tool fee which is cheaper than opening the wall to fix it lolz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



many times they crack the fitting, apply a little heat and the glue softens and you can get out the small piece in the fitting nice n easy..


----------



## The Dane

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> many times they crack the fitting, apply a little heat and the glue softens and you can get out the small piece in the fitting nice n easy..


The Golden shredder is actually really good quality and I have used it many times and never had any issues.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Rectorseal golden pipe shredder and you charge a 100$ special tool fee which is cheaper than opening the wall to fix it lolz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have another brand that seemed deluxe but it creates so much heat it distorts and pokes a hole on the side of the hub. So I bought the cheap ones which are better!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

The Dane said:


> The Golden shredder is actually really good quality and I have used it many times and never had any issues.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk



I looked them up, PRICEY...but I think a day in the shop and I can make them, I have plenty of those carbide cutters that I use on my metal lathe, some steel pipe and a few cross pieces , tap 4 of the cross pieces for the carbides..could be a fun project...ill see how motivated I am..lol...but I like the heat method, I have taken out almost every piece I needed that way in a few minute or less, just cut pvc like getting a broken nipple out of a pipe fitting, heat and grap with channel locks and just roll it out of the fitting and your done...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Rectorseal golden pipe shredder and you charge a 100$ special tool fee which is cheaper than opening the wall to fix it lolz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 ok got a question...you charge the extra money and you break the fitting..whose responsible for that fix? since you already told the people of your special tool...( not the one between your legs):vs_laugh:....
or do you write the contract up to say if it doesnt work they have to pay to open the wall up?


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok got a question...you charge the extra money and you break the fitting..whose responsible for that fix? since you already told the people of your special tool...( not the one between your legs):vs_laugh:....
> or do you write the contract up to say if it doesnt work they have to pay to open the wall up?


That's a valid point. It would be a disaster if you charge and you break it and the fitting is flush to the concrete. Now you got to dig and cement the floor on your own dime.

I think better to inform them you'll try without guarantee and if it doesn't work they pay you to break the floor or wall and start over.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok got a question...you charge the extra money and you break the fitting..whose responsible for that fix? since you already told the people of your special tool...( not the one between your legs):vs_laugh:....
> or do you write the contract up to say if it doesnt work they have to pay to open the wall up?





Tango said:


> That's a valid point. It would be a disaster if you charge and you break it and the fitting is flush to the concrete. Now you got to dig and cement the floor on your own dime.
> 
> I think better to inform them you'll try without guarantee and if it doesn't work they pay you to break the floor or wall and start over.



Tango has it correctly.



We actually don't charge a special tool fee for our pipe shredders, it was a suggestion for him which would come as a slap in the face to the woman asking him to reuse old pipe/materials which as far as I know is not allowed under most codes. 



The serious answer is that we tell the customer that we will probably have to open the wall but want to try shredding the remaining nipple first. When shredding works as it usually does we come out looking good. 



Why would we present the shredder as the end all be all when the fitting might break and we have to open the wall anyway? First rule of service work is tell them your fix might not work because THEIR PLUMBING is old not that YOUR SKILLS are lacking. Put the onus on them. 



You should always be letting the customer know of the downsides that could happen in this imperfect world. Informed consent is the most important part of any service work. If we didn't have that down pat we wouldn't be here still after 90 years. 








.


----------



## Tango

_*Today I found out there was more than one village idiot.
*_


I got to a wrangler's house this morning for a kitchen/laundry line clog. He argued it was the main because he had rented a drain machine last year and it helped for 6 months. The mainline never overflowed only when running his laundry. 

I told him I didn't do mainlines and to make it worse a freaking huge tree right above the sewer 15 feet from the house. Then he argued what's the costs. I was like WTF I told you the price on the phone! He say it can't be more than 100$. That was my cue to leave then he said I missed a day of work. In my mind, Good! Yep 85$ to rent the machine and I pay myself 15$...I'm outta here.



This afternoon a guy calls saying he can't find the leak behind hi s washing machine and want me to check it out and tell him how much. I said I can go there but it's not free, I charge for my time. What, you are telling me you are charging to find a leak! i don't believe it. More rambling and the crazy wife in the background getting wound up. Nope I don't work for free. click.

Then I got at least 4 free estimate shoppers, all too lazy to send pics.


----------



## Alan

The Dane said:


> The Golden shredder is actually really good quality and I have used it many times and never had any issues.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I have the wheeler rex one (similar design) and so far have used it half a dozen times with no issues.

My boss had this style : https://www.supplyhouse.com/Jones-S...DdttuEf6_q0FOqItl7vJhYbMdpVBbknwaAs7JEALw_wcB

That's the one that almost always melted the fitting.


----------



## The Dane

Alan said:


> I have the wheeler rex one (similar design) and so far have used it half a dozen times with no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> My boss had this style : https://www.supplyhouse.com/Jones-S...DdttuEf6_q0FOqItl7vJhYbMdpVBbknwaAs7JEALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one that almost always melted the fitting.


Yep the one your boss has is a cheap one.
I actually have one of those myself too because the good set from the shop disappeared with an ex co-worker and the boss had not yet replaced it so I went and tried out that cheap one from my supply house. The cheap one did do the job but was not nearly as good as the golden shredder is.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Read this first as this is part 2.

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/adventures-soap-opera-80969/index48/#post1203160

She called me back at 10 pm and my phone was off, Why the F do they call so late? Anyway I told her again the entire kitchen needs to be torn down. If its my repair I'll fix it if not she gets charged. So I went and the pipe slipped off the tail piece. I told her it wasn't what I did, what I repaired was behing the diswasher. I put it together in 2 second and jammed a bucket underneath to keep it from falling. No charge.

Some Guy : my daughter called you because you came over and it's leaking again... That's when I blew a gasket on him. I said the fooking kitchen needs to be torn down! My GF was sitting beside me in the truck and I saw her mouth drop wide. I fixed the leak for free, what more do you want. You can't get more free than free!!! :furious::furious:

You fixed it?...well it leaked downstairs... 
I'm not responsible to buy you a new kitchen, what do you want from me.

hmmmmm.

Ok that's enough I hung up and blocked his number and daughter's number.

I was so pissed for 2 hours after that.


----------



## Tango

Today was a nightmare day of 6 callers, all except one who who price shopping, 2 of them wanting free estimates(those who usually don't pay anyway)

*This next is an interesting story.*

Another previous soap :

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/adventures-soap-opera-80969/index35/#post1190648

I get a ping on the phone this morning with a voice mail. I try to check and I don't have a number on my cell so I listen to it and I hear a name, David. I think to myself I must of blocked him because I don't see a number.... I'm thinking a little more and I believe it's this scammer crying wolf again. Cell phones are only half decent, I can block a number so I won't hear it but they still can leave a voice message!

Thank the blocking gods for not talking to this fool again.


----------



## Tango

A woman asked if I would give a free estimate because the biggest company in town told her the garage drain pipe was collapsed after trying to unclog it and using a camera.

She wanted free because she got over 400$ bill and they didn't have time to break concrete for several more months.

No mam, I won't camera your line and locate for free. Well you can look at the video they made me and give me a price on that. I asked her if she saw the collapsed pipe and she replied she didn't look at the dvd. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I told her to send a video to my email but I bet the file will be too big to send.

Declined at least 6 waste my time for free estimates since yesterday. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Debo22

Tango, is this one of your customers?


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Tango, is this one of your customers?


Yes something like that. Yesterday I got a woman asking to install a dishwasher and fridge water supply. Every single time since I started when it's a duo expect them to think it's like hooking a toaster even if there's abosolutely no water line nearby. I told her my rate plus parts plus taxes and that's when she started to act a little crazy.

Well I have the parts. You'll need this and that and they aren't free mam. She repeats I have the parts why? Mam, do you have a new water line, hammer arrestors, valves, plastic lines and rings etc?

Can you come and give me an estimate, sure 50$....

I'll talk to my husband.

What the F?? I just told you the rate and want a free shopping price on top??



But anyway since I implemented a fee to go take a look most of the trouble makers went away. I repeat most of them. I'll post more in the Lounge.


----------



## Tango

*SATURDAY NIGHT 7:02 PM*



Woman : We had just installed a water heater today and it's leaking.

Hmm, why don't you call the plumber who installed it?

It was my husband, the compression valve is leaking, can you come out tonight we have no water at all.

Sure thing, the rate is___

HOLY CRAP!!

Good luck with the other companies who don't reply it's the province's equivalent of 4th of July weekend and if they do answer they charge a minimum of 4 of overtime hours. That's like 3 or times more than me.



I just added another blocked number to my list.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *SATURDAY NIGHT 7:02 PM*
> 
> 
> 
> Woman : We had just installed a water heater today and it's leaking.
> 
> Hmm, why don't you call the plumber who installed it?
> 
> It was my husband, the compression valve is leaking, can you come out tonight we have no water at all.
> 
> Sure thing, the rate is___
> 
> HOLY CRAP!!
> 
> Good luck with the other companies who don't reply it's the province's equivalent of 4th of July weekend and if they do answer they charge a minimum of 4 of overtime hours. That's like 3 or times more than me.
> 
> 
> 
> I just added another blocked number to my list.



you heartless ba$tard...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: you should fix it for free as the poor homeowner doesnt have any money...
just when they thought they could save a buck and change out a heater because they saw it done on you tube in 30 minutes...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you heartless ba$tard...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: you should fix it for free as the poor homeowner doesnt have any money...
> just when they thought they could save a buck and change out a heater because they saw it done on you tube in 30 minutes...


That's right Ba$$$tard with an $. Seriously I'm going out there for 20$ or something on a saturday night? Boohoo. I get that response at least once a month.

I hope no one answers her call and gets the meth ads.


----------



## Tango

This message was sent to me twice via 2 ads and I bet every drywall and tile guy received it too. 


_Shawn:

Wondering if you could come and replace some compression faucet gaskets in some taps (3-5) and give an estimate on a few bigger items? Also, clean out the u shaped drains too just as maintenance. Whatever you think would be just a smart check. How much do you think you'd charge for such a visit? Available during the days. Thx_


----------



## Tango

*Saturday 3:30 PM (Canada day Week end).*

_Woman : We are renovating our bathroom and we need to have our tub faucet replaced. Can you come right now? How about Sunday Morning?...
_

By the way I had another caller in the morning asking the same thing. Why do I get these kind of nonsense people all the time? As if I'm going there at dinner time on a Saturday to start a reno for walmart wages??? I guess it comes with the territory.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Saturday 3:30 PM (Canada day Week end).*
> 
> _Woman : We are renovating our bathroom and we need to have our tub faucet replaced. Can you come right now? How about Sunday Morning?...
> _
> 
> By the way I had another caller in the morning asking the same thing. Why do I get these kind of nonsense people all the time? As if I'm going there at dinner time on a Saturday to start a reno for walmart wages??? I guess it comes with the territory.


LOL..you do get a much higher percentage of crazy than most of us..something in the water by you...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..you do get a much higher percentage of crazy than most of us..something in the water by you...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Definitely something, drinking the water from the river... I went to the US last week and let me tell you there's a big difference in ethnicity. 

People over there were polite and let you cross the street or things like that. Over here they will literally try to run you over and give you the finger at the same time.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Definitely something, drinking the water from the river... I went to the US last week and let me tell you there's a big difference in ethnicity.
> 
> People over there were polite and let you cross the street or things like that. Over here they will literally try to run you over and give you the finger at the same time.



ha. depends where you go in the US for that..come to new york city, you wont make it across one street before you get run over, cursed at and given the finger a few times...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
its brutal there..then go upstate into rural America and the people are much nicer and laid back...


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *Saturday 3:30 PM (Canada day Week end).*
> 
> _Woman : We are renovating our bathroom and we need to have our tub faucet replaced. Can you come right now? How about Sunday Morning?...
> _
> 
> By the way I had another caller in the morning asking the same thing. Why do I get these kind of nonsense people all the time? As if I'm going there at dinner time on a Saturday to start a reno for walmart wages??? I guess it comes with the territory.


Guess what, she called again the next business day(Tuesday morning) She had forgotten who I was and I guess everyone was too expensive on the weekend including the pirates so she was price shopping all over again. :bangin::bangin:


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> A woman asked if I would give a free estimate because the biggest company in town told her the garage drain pipe was collapsed after trying to unclog it and using a camera.
> 
> She wanted free because she got over 400$ bill and they didn't have time to break concrete for several more months.
> 
> No mam, I won't camera your line and locate for free. Well you can look at the video they made me and give me a price on that. I asked her if she saw the collapsed pipe and she replied she didn't look at the dvd. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> I told her to send a video to my email but I bet the file will be too big to send.
> 
> Declined at least 6 waste my time for free estimates since yesterday. :vs_unimpressed:


*Part 2*

She called again yesterday saying the file was too big and if I could go to her new house and check out the video for free and give her a price on that and since she had paid the other guys over 400$ it was foolish to pay it again.

So I asked her what the video looked like and once again she didn't look at it but her husband did. The camera was run in the water after being snaked and he didn't know what to look at. Ok great blurry water is going to tell me a lot. I asked if they had located it. She replied she could hear the snake in the wall...Looks like it wasn't located.

It's always the same verse, they want it cheap because they are selling a house or they bought a house...They shouldn't have to pay you know. It shouldn't be their burden you know when they are making tons of money as theirs a shortage of properties.

I told her to call someone who would go for free but I wasn't going to be me. Again!

I blocked her number.


----------



## Tango

*Can you help me?*

Got a wrangler this morning saying his roman tub faucet was dripping. I explained he might need 2 service calls for a repair or to change it out. He wanted me to do it from the garage. Nope gotta cut the tile. He then haggled for me to redo the tile... I gave him a ball park price for a replacement.

He sent pictures and a video so I texted him the same reply.

Several hours later he calls again saying he called a plumber in a city far away giving him pointers. He now exclaimed he'd broken it and the water was gushing out. Can you help me?

Nope I'm busy for the next 2 weeks. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*So you charge money, why???
*


I'm doing groceries this saturday afternoon and a guy calls saying he has barely any pressure from his hose bib but the rest of the house is fine. He asks if he can buy his own parts and install them himself! 

I said sure you can do it yourself. Go to the store and do it, no one is stopping you.

He replied can you come over? I said sure the rate is $$$.... 

Hmm, oh so you charge money to test why it's doing that? You're only telling me what needs to be fixed. 

I leave him pondering his idiot words. :bangin::bangin::bangin:


I'll call you back if the wife and I decide...

Once more I blocked a number.

This morning I get a ping(voice message) and it's him but he's not saying more than an address and phone so I think he was trying to get a freebie from someone else. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Standard Drain

I had a guy pester me on a Friday after hours....


I tell the guy I would be happy to add him for an emergency on Monday morning.

* Guy*: Im looking to get it done before that. It's very slow; can you come out this weekend?

*Me*: We do 1 1/2 rate on the weekends; I can add you for tomorrow around 11am if its an emergency"

*Guy*: Whats your estimate to clean on the weekend?

*Me*: It's typically $$$ if we dont need to pull a toilet to snake the mainline + camera

*Guy*: Yikes! I feel like its a normal snake that should only take 20-30 mins like the last guy for $90 on the weekend!

*Me*: Sorry; I have a professional drain cleaning company with extraordinary equipment. Maybe call the handyman again...


----------



## TheOfficeGirl

A "Patel" called with a flaming water heater in his hotel - first question was on price. He called back three days later and I just told him we don't do commercial plumbing.


----------



## Tango

I had one of them call last week and the woman wanted to replace 2 bathtubs and 3 toilets because she just moved in and doesn't like them. She thought replacing only 1 toilet was expensive when I told her a ball park price. To top it off she thought replacing a bathtub would only take a few minutes and a couple of dollars! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

I don't know why I bother explaining, I know it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Tango

*Close call twice!*

So I was called at midnight,(11: 56) my phone was off. I called back this morning, the guy wanted a plumber to remove the plumbing for a new counter top. Guess what it was a guy who bought from HD. I'm no longer refered by them anyway, it was funny.

What wasn't funny on my way there a woman decided to stop in the middle of the intersection because there was a red cone on the side. I slammed on the brake and the brake line busted and I smelled brake oil and I came to 10 inches from ramming her rear. I continued slowly down a hill thinking I'll be using my emergency brake as I just overhauled them a month ago but that too fooking failed! I was about to jump the curb and crash on the side. I pumped the brakes, downshifted the automatic $hit van while pressing hard on the emergency. Another close call!

I was very close to the job so I told the guy to pick me up, put some tools and off we went. Look at this gem! A mangled winner and the dumba$$ put some silicone on top.

After the job the tow truck driver was a real hoot with his wrangler stories, cursing up and down I was laughing all the way home.

I spent the afternoon flaring a new piece of tubing, calling the girlfriend to help me bleed the lines...

I’m tired.


----------



## Tango

*About HD,* 

They don’t have any plumber on referral(I was the only one) but they do have 2 guys from the other province who do water heaters for them and customers are pissed because they don’t speak French and HD gets blasted for that. And the rheem water heaters have a big tag saying same day installation on the heater box and people cried foul when these 2 bozos hook them up 4-5 days after the customer asks for service. The plumbing manager has to pull out all the tags from the heaters and rheem has to make an entire new packaging because the install is a joke! AHhaha!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Close call twice!*
> 
> So I was called at midnight,(11: 56) my phone was off. I called back this morning, the guy wanted a plumber to remove the plumbing for a new counter top. Guess what it was a guy who bought from HD. I'm no longer refered by them anyway, it was funny.
> 
> What wasn't funny on my way there a woman decided to stop in the middle of the intersection because there was a red cone on the side. I slammed on the brake and the brake line busted and I smelled brake oil and I came to 10 inches from ramming her rear. I continued slowly down a hill thinking I'll be using my emergency brake as I just overhauled them a month ago but that too fooking failed! I was about to jump the curb and crash on the side. I pumped the brakes, downshifted the automatic $hit van while pressing hard on the emergency. Another close call!
> 
> I was very close to the job so I told the guy to pick me up, put some tools and off we went. Look at this gem! A mangled winner and the dumba$$ put some silicone on top.
> 
> After the job the tow truck driver was a real hoot with his wrangler stories, cursing up and down I was laughing all the way home.
> 
> I spent the afternoon flaring a new piece of tubing, calling the girlfriend to help me bleed the lines...
> 
> I’m tired.





talk about someone that just cant get a brake during the day...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
your mechanical skills failed you???


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> talk about someone that just cant get a brake during the day...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> your mechanical skills failed you???


The e-brakes are adjusted to the max. They can only be tightened in the drums. I can barely put the drum on they are so tight. No adjustment at the pedal, or anywhere else. I don't know what to do next.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> talk about someone that just cant get a brake during the day...<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> your mechanical skills failed you???
> 
> 
> 
> The e-brakes are adjusted to the max. They can only be tightened in the drums. I can barely put the drum on they are so tight. No adjustment at the pedal, or anywhere else. I don't know what to do next.
Click to expand...



That really sucks about the brake failures, glad to hear you and the van are ok.

On my econoline the e brake cable runs open along a frame rail for about two feet. If yours is similar maybe you could add a turn buckle there for adjustment?




.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> That really sucks about the brake failures, glad to hear you and the van are ok.
> 
> On my econoline the e brake cable runs open along a frame rail for about two feet. If yours is similar maybe you could add a turn buckle there for adjustment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It 's scary feeling when you see you have no control and you are about to crash into someone else.

My cable runs along the frame rail too, the cable is visible in a straight line for about 4-5 feet?


That's an interesting idea about the turnbuckle. If I put one one I wonder if the e-brake pads are going to rub and cause too much friction while driving. Then I have to check how to put cable clamps on that tiny cable.

I think I'll go at the dealer and ask for diagrams and ask the parts guys if they have a solution.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> The e-brakes are adjusted to the max. They can only be tightened in the drums. I can barely put the drum on they are so tight. No adjustment at the pedal, or anywhere else. I don't know what to do next.



are the rear brakes disc, with that small drum for the ebrakes or true drum style ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> That really sucks about the brake failures, glad to hear you and the van are ok.
> 
> On my econoline the e brake cable runs open along a frame rail for about two feet. If yours is similar maybe you could add a turn buckle there for adjustment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





DO NOT ALTER FACTORY BRAKE SYSTEMS!!!!!!


you will lose your a$$ in any court if you have an accident and they do a brake test or inspect your vehicle...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> It 's scary feeling when you see you have no control and you are about to crash into someone else.
> 
> My cable runs along the frame rail too, the cable is visible in a straight line for about 4-5 feet?
> 
> 
> That's an interesting idea about the turnbuckle. If I put one one I wonder if the e-brake pads are going to rub and cause too much friction while driving. Then I have to check how to put cable clamps on that tiny cable.
> 
> I think I'll go at the dealer and ask for diagrams and ask the parts guys if they have a solution.





ebrakes are not really designed to stop a moving vehicle, but more to prevent a stopped vehicle from rolling, 2 huge differences in forces, also your van most likley is grossly overweight, and thats a saftey issue on its own.
you should goto a weigh station or scrap yard and get your loaded van weighed and see if you are over the GMW for your truck..and go from there..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> are the rear brakes disc, with that small drum for the ebrakes or true drum style ?


Yep disc brake and there is an inner drum & shoes for the e-brake. I'll take a look if I can find aftermarket stuff. 

As I was driving today the drum shoe started to rattle, 

Last year I put new calipers, discs, new drum shoes, new left side cable. All the e-brake components were missing so I bought a kit too. This spring I put a new top quality drum shoe replacement because it started to rattle. Now it's starting to rattle again.

Very poor design in my opinion.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ebrakes are not really designed to stop a moving vehicle, but more to prevent a stopped vehicle from rolling, 2 huge differences in forces, also your van most likley is grossly overweight, and thats a saftey issue on its own.
> you should goto a weigh station or scrap yard and get your loaded van weighed and see if you are over the GMW for your truck..and go from there..


I had checked the weight a few months back but I don't remember.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Yep disc brake and there is an inner drum & shoes for the e-brake. I'll take a look if I can find aftermarket stuff.
> 
> As I was driving today the drum shoe started to rattle,
> 
> Last year I put new calipers, discs, new drum shoes, new left side cable. All the e-brake components were missing so I bought a kit too. This spring I put a new top quality drum shoe replacement because it started to rattle. Now it's starting to rattle again.
> 
> Very poor design in my opinion.


some ebrakes use the caliper with a cable connected to it, I dont know if I would want that screwing with the regular brake or a secondary mechanism for that little drum brake..either way they arent designed to stop, just hold..


----------



## Tango

*Some people baffle me!*

Today's job, replace a kitchen faucet and while I was there she asked if I could tie in the AC drain tube to the main stack because they had to empty the bucket every hour and they had to stop the AC during the night because they weren't going to get up and empty the bucket.

I said mam why don't you just put it in the floor drain that's literally 2 inches away? 

Well the bucket fills up each hour. I don't know you'll have to talk to my husband, man to man...

She called him and I had to reassure them both. So I asked where do you dump the water? She replied the toilet. I chuckled. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Come on!!! When I was done I think she realized she was foolish and I wonder how many years they've been emptying the bucket.

A Bucket oh my god!!! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

Below are the before and after. Hahaha!






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

unless the floor drain is just a pit....did you test volume of water that the floor drain will take?


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> some ebrakes use the caliper with a cable connected to it, I dont know if I would want that screwing with the regular brake or a secondary mechanism for that little drum brake..either way they arent designed to stop, just hold..


That's what I thought previously, the drum shoes are way too small to stop a moving truck. I'll raise the van and try to run my fingers along all the lines and find if there are anymore rusted places.

What I do now when I put new lines since new tubing only last 2-3 years before they corrode through and through I tape with electrical tape with 50% overlap and I do a second pass in reverse.

We've also been having just a few tubes at only one place of a blend of steel mixed with copper or something like that.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> unless the floor drain is just a pit....did you test volume of water that the floor drain will take?


It's a 3" floor drain, 3"P-trap and the stack is 4 feet away so....


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless the floor drain is just a pit....did you test volume of water that the floor drain will take?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 3" floor drain, 3"P-trap and the stack is 4 feet away so....
Click to expand...

Most of the time in the US basement floor drains are just a hole through the floor to the gravel in the foundation below. This makes for embarrasing situations when a floor drain has worked great for years then stops. The old man of the house will sometimes swear its piped somewhere when I show up to snake it. I tell them they are almost never piped anywhere but they insist. I pull the lid off and they are speechless or they say they should have taken the lid off first and checked before calling us.

A lot of times you can vac out the **** that is right there and youre good.





.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Most of the time in the US basement floor drains are just a hole through the floor to the gravel in the foundation below. This makes for embarrasing situations when a floor drain has worked great for years then stops. The old man of the house will sometimes swear its piped somewhere when I show up to snake it. I tell them they are almost never piped anywhere but they insist. I pull the lid off and they are speechless or they say they should have taken the lid off first and checked before calling us.
> 
> A lot of times you can vac out the **** that is right there and youre good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I see now why downhill asked if it would take it. Our floor drains are always connected to the main. The very old houses did have a 3/4" hole punched through the concrete for a furnace. Nowadays the builder puts a 3" floor drain by the furnace which serves the min 3"by code and serves the furnace and water heater at the same time. If not a small pump is laid on the floor.

It is however insane and disgusting to have a hole in the floor that goes nowhere. I never seen such a hole!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> That's what I thought previously, the drum shoes are way too small to stop a moving truck. I'll raise the van and try to run my fingers along all the lines and find if there are anymore rusted places.
> 
> What I do now when I put new lines since new tubing only last 2-3 years before they corrode through and through I tape with electrical tape with 50% overlap and I do a second pass in reverse.
> 
> We've also been having just a few tubes at only one place of a blend of steel mixed with copper or something like that.



why dont you use stainless steel brake lines? I buy the SS lines by the roll and double flare the ends myself..
covering the brake lines with tape is probably the worse thing todo as it holds in any moisture or salt for corrosion...if anything undercoat the lines with a good thick coat and let dry before installation...
but I would go with stainless and not worry about replacing again..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> It is however insane and disgusting to have a hole in the floor that goes nowhere. I never seen such a hole!


 most females have the same thing..LMFAO...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


but on a serious note, in my area the ground is almost pure sand, so water drains like no tomorrow, many or all basements just have a hole with a grate over it by the boiler for draining any water and is NOT piped into the plumbing system..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why dont you use stainless steel brake lines? I buy the SS lines by the roll and double flare the ends myself..
> covering the brake lines with tape is probably the worse thing todo as it holds in any moisture or salt for corrosion...if anything undercoat the lines with a good thick coat and let dry before installation...
> but I would go with stainless and not worry about replacing again..


SS lines, interesting. I would have to find some online. Parts store don't have that and they barely have maybe one or 2 steel lines in lenght you don't want much less fittings. Trying to find brake line couplings is like trying to look for the holy grail. Even the parts store have no idea what the flared coupling are, they'll offer compression fittings. And then they don't even have those!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> SS lines, interesting. I would have to find some online. Parts store don't have that and they barely have maybe one or 2 steel lines in lenght you don't want much less fittings. Trying to find brake line couplings is like trying to look for the holy grail. Even the parts store have no idea what the flared coupling are, they'll offer compression fittings. And then they don't even have those!



where the hell do you live? im surprised you got indoor plumbing.....lmao...
try this place for SS lines if they ship to canada...


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ww.jegs.com/&usg=AOvVaw0dXBX_UEPySN8a1ainyz4C


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

*International Orders*


*International ordering is easy.*

Add items to the Shopping Cart, and shipping charges will be shown at checkout. To prevent additional shipping fees, international orders are held until all items are in stock. Contact us if you’d like available items shipped now and remaining items shipped later: +1-614-294-5050 (phone) or +1-740-362-7017 (fax). Also use these numbers if you prefer to place your order by phone.
*International Delivery*



*Canadian Ground:* 2 to 10 Business Days. Canadian orders are subject to shipping, brokerage, GST, and HST fees.
*International Economy:* 3-7 Business Days
*International Air Express:* 1 to 3 Business Days. International orders may be subject to duties and taxes as determined by country of delivery.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

https://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS/555/635200/10002/-1


https://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS/555/635201/10002/-1


https://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS/555/635206/10002/-1


----------



## Tango

*What a life without a wife...*

This guy called me this morning with a water heater that busted from the bottom and ruined the ceiling in the basement. I gave him a start off price and bla bla bla it's expensive but I have no choice... Since he wasn't far I went to see the job and have him sign the work order.

I was greeted with this scene! 

The guy has a 2013 Porche! Aprox value of 83K. What's funny is that he has an entry level super car in the driveway but the rest of the duplex was showing it's age without any update or anything else fancy. Probably his only luxury.

As I pulled the heater out I told he had to get an electrician as the wires were fried and crispy and he was lucky his place didn't burn down. I told him to call every electrician he could find online because 98% of construction businesses and supply houses are closed for the mandatory 2 weeks vacation. He was panicking when no one answered. I suggested to him to get someone on kijiji, I had to go on his computer and find their numbers.

He got hold of the 2 I suggested and he exclaimed they are Arabs! Yes sir they are and they have licences too and best of all they answered your call.

He was all to happy to talk about his car and show me the interior and trunk space.



*Side story...*

An oriental woman called me for a frozen hose bib while I was finishing up, she didn’t let me finish and said you come at 5pm. After I said the rates she screamed why so expensive is just a piiipe!! No I don’t understand it’s just a piipe!!


.


----------



## Tango

From now on I'm going to charge 2$ for your viewing pleasure. I'm about to open a Utube channel, get a million viewers and live off the ad revenues...


*My life is a soap*

This guy calls me this afternoon saying he moved in a new house 10 months ago and his water heater failed. He tells me that the B white company told him to get any plumber and they would take care of everything at no cost.

I’ve got news for you! I’ll change it out for X amount, I’m not responsible for your stuff or their heater! Bye bye.

Several hours later I get a text message from a sales rep who I know for some faucets asking if I’m open during the 2 week construction vacation. He writes back about the same guy and water heater! hahaha I didn’t know he was a rep for those heaters!

I told him to call me so he says the customer would pay my labor but I had to go pick up the heater in the other part of the city. I had to pay the heater from my pocket and double back to go outside the city to install it. Once complete I would have to bring back the tag for a refund at the supply house.

God damn, No one is going to be interested in me charging an extra 2-3 hours to drive for all that. He then says you’ll be my service plumber! I’m like yeah right as alarm bells go off in my head. I’m asking myself how come you don’t already have a service plumber, where the heck is he, on vacation? I’m also thinking you are not going to pay my rate when you find out. Then it creates a lot of stress and a huge potential for bad reviews when the customer finds out he has a free replacement or parts but has to pay the labor. Then I’ll have to drive all the time to get refunded. What about when they call for no hot water? How the heck are you going to get an electrician at the same time when I go there?

This hornet nest is not for me.


----------



## Tango

*The Bong show strarts 19:30*

Press play and start this music, this is the soundtrack for this next story...








The evening started with a toilet clog price shopper, service had to be right fracking now but it had to be cheap you know...Whatever next.


A guy calls at 19:00 to hook a fridge, he wanted it now and was ready to pay the evening rate. Ok sure so off I go. I took a look and there weren’t any line so I had to put one in. The guy tells me he only has this much in his bank account and asks if he had enough cash for the job. Wow he just told me his balance! I turn around and there’s a small station on wheels while a girl in the middle of the dinning area is toking on a water bong! Geezus weed is legal now but full fledged toking in my face? I waited for them to to leave so I could snap a few pictures, there was a lot of weed on that station, all sorts, just like licorice. Right below they were storing flour and sugar! haha what a pantry! I looked outside and the guy was standing around a pool where the weeds were growing through all the patio stones, he had a net and skimming the the pool but the water was really green and I’m like what is this, swimming in algae?

The house was a sauna, It was probably 34 Celsius, I never had my milwaukee fan on the highest speed before but it couldn't keep up. Every time I moved the fan it came with me! I don't know how you can endure that kind of heat, my forehead was dripping like a sprinkler.

I’m working behind the fridge when this cat shows up, he became my buddy real quick and he decided to lounge beside me. 3 more times while I was up to my task the girl came back to take some hits. The last I’ve seen of her she had the munchies walking the area in pajamas with a big bag of chips. I’m thinking these guys have the munchies and are thirsty for cold water?

So I hooked the fridge and I tried the water dispenser and nothing came out. The guy tells me he bought the fridge for 300$ and had a technician check it out earlier in the day. The guy told him the circuit board may of been defective or a bad filter. All that money spent on a non functioning dispenser and the guy wasn't too bothered. :vs_OMG:

It was sketchy and I wasn’t sure if the e-transfer would of went through but it did.

This is truly an acid trip of a story, I mean a smoke filled hazy cloud dream.


----------



## Cagey57

Tango, at least the cat found the only sane rational human in the building (you). Cat's are cool and they pickup on those things.


----------



## Tango

*Excuse me not : My Cursing*


I had to clear a clogged hack of a mess and when I was done the Japanese guy asked me if I could fix his dripping tub faucet. As I tried to get the cartridge out I could feel nothing was solid. I told myself I’ll take the escutcheon out and put some vise grips but low and behold when I took it out the whole thing fell below.

I cursed real loud and the guy was right beside me. I told him the house he bought was a total hack job. I asked him what he did for a living and told me he owned a small convenience store. I said I’m quitting this plumbing thing an opening a store instead. He was amused.

I had to get some steel wire in the truck and go fishing for the *******. After a few attempt I was able to put it up again.

I told him I had to remove the cabinet, cut the tile for a replacement. He said he’d live with hot water dripping. Ok whatever. On my way out he hands me 2 beers from the fridge, no thanks I don’t drink beer so he hands me a red bull and open a cupboard with different stuff probably from his store. I said thanks and went out (I don’t drink that stuff either)


I included bonus pics of the hacking in the place.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I said I’m quitting this plumbing thing an opening a store instead.





Dude, you need to move to the us where your talents will be appreciated. We have all the stuff you like, 4x4s, guns, cheap tools, you name it. At the very least come visit one of the guys on here, I am sure they would love to have you over. Opensights is pretty close right? Just come check it out and see how good it is here. Even if you just get a work visa and work here for a couple months I think you'd make a good buck.





.


----------



## Tango

*Hack GC, Cheap Customer, and a Vacation...*


Here's another cheap and clueless homeowner who didn't originate from this country and went the cheap hack route. They were still in Florida when I got a call from their friend to do a repair because the insurance demanded a real plumbing contractor. 

After my investigation and repair my theory is that a GC who was there to install a window also did some plumbing off the books. I found his folder and receipt in a bedroom. The guy decided to install the cheap parts and speedway that came in the toilet box. He even put teflon on the fill valve threads and a Shart valve(That was my second clue). The homeowners went on vacation and didn't shut off the water. A full day after they left the neighbor(townhouse) noticed the flood. They called the police and they broke the door down to shut off the water and electricity. I gave the employee the hint about the shady install. Hopefully they'll check him out. I'm tired of them stealing plumber's jobs and I hope karma gets him.

So this is what you get, a cheap customer, a hack and cheap parts....Lots and lots of water from the city pressure. I can imagine all the water.

What pi$$es me off the most is the guy who also isn’t from this country complained about the price and didn’t even have enough money to pay me and I had to lead him to the bank.

The good thing is that I gave my business card to the clean up foreman and maybe I’ll land some jobs eventually.

More pics in the next post.


----------



## Tango

Second set of pics. Second clue was the GC receipt and 3rd clue was the 1/4" drywall patches in the closet.


.


----------



## Tango

*Do you have a Unicorn tool?*

A woman who seemed more on the senior side called me this morning saying her friend was installing a boutique style toilet and he said he couldn't complete it because he need the "elbow" I said mam what are you talking about. She said he said he needed an elbow type tool to fasten the toilet. Do you have that?

Mam I've installed many toilets and I have all the tools needed to install any toilet.

No, I need to know if you have the "elbow" because I'm not paying you to go and get one.

Looks like I didn't convince her. It amazes me some people will believe their friend more than a professional plumber who does that for a living.


Good riddance and I hope she searches all week for that Unicorn tool and I can imagine the poor leprechaun who's going to endure this lunatic. On a serious note this is someone who would file a frivolous complaint and I'd be stuck going in front of the discipline committee.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Do you have a Unicorn tool?*
> 
> A woman who seemed more on the senior side called me this morning saying her friend was installing a boutique style toilet and he said he couldn't complete it because he need the "elbow" I said mam what are you talking about. She said he said he needed an elbow type tool to fasten the toilet. Do you have that?
> 
> Mam I've installed many toilets and I have all the tools needed to install any toilet.
> 
> No, I need to know if you have the "elbow" because I'm not paying you to go and get one.
> 
> Looks like I didn't convince her. It amazes me some people will believe their friend more than a professional plumber who does that for a living.
> 
> 
> Good riddance and I hope she searches all week for that Unicorn tool and I can imagine the poor leprechaun who's going to endure this lunatic. On a serious note this is someone who would file a frivolous complaint and I'd be stuck going in front of the discipline committee.



you should have asked what size elbow as there are many sizes , just to make her day a bit more miserable...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you should have asked what size elbow as there are many sizes , just to make her day a bit more miserable...


She was already a miserable crone. I should of asked the witch if the toilet had a broom handle for the flush. :devil3::devil3:


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> *Do you have a Unicorn tool?*
> 
> A woman who seemed more on the senior side called me this morning saying her friend was installing a boutique style toilet and he said he couldn't complete it because he need the "elbow" I said mam what are you talking about. She said he said he needed an elbow type tool to fasten the toilet. Do you have that?
> 
> Mam I've installed many toilets and I have all the tools needed to install any toilet.
> 
> No, I need to know if you have the "elbow" because I'm not paying you to go and get one.
> 
> Looks like I didn't convince her. It amazes me some people will believe their friend more than a professional plumber who does that for a living.
> 
> 
> Good riddance and I hope she searches all week for that Unicorn tool and I can imagine the poor leprechaun who's going to endure this lunatic. On a serious note this is someone who would file a frivolous complaint and I'd be stuck going in front of the discipline committee.


Probably talking about one of these “elbows” for a boutique toilet


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *Do you have a Unicorn tool?*
> 
> A woman who seemed more on the senior side called me this morning saying her friend was installing a boutique style toilet and he said he couldn't complete it because he need the "elbow" I said mam what are you talking about. She said he said he needed an elbow type tool to fasten the toilet. Do you have that?
> 
> Mam I've installed many toilets and I have all the tools needed to install any toilet.
> 
> No, I need to know if you have the "elbow" because I'm not paying you to go and get one.
> 
> Looks like I didn't convince her. It amazes me some people will believe their friend more than a professional plumber who does that for a living.
> 
> 
> Good riddance and I hope she searches all week for that Unicorn tool and I can imagine the poor leprechaun who's going to endure this lunatic. On a serious note this is someone who would file a frivolous complaint and I'd be stuck going in front of the discipline committee.







I think you're being a bit harsh. Sounds to me like she has no experience with tools and her buddy was throwing around funny phrases to sound more competent and knowledgeable. By "unicorn" he likely meant a part or tool which is a real rarity, as rare as a unicorn. Sounds to me like they are installing a wall hung tank toilet and need a flush elbow which in this day and age really is a unicorn. 



We do however stock them as many(relatively) of our customers have wall hung tank toilets original to their house with a few having bought them second hand for their mcmansion or legitimate period correct renovation.



https://www.oatey.com/2371449/Product/Dearborn-Closet-Flush-Elbows


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Probably talking about one of these “elbows” for a boutique toilet





That is a good guess too but I think it would have come with one. If she has a toilet which needs that it is almost surely brand new as those are a really new thing.

Unless the need a different rough dimension.






.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I think you're being a bit harsh. Sounds to me like she has no experience with tools and her buddy was throwing around funny phrases to sound more competent and knowledgeable. By "unicorn" he likely meant a part or tool which is a real rarity, as rare as a unicorn. Sounds to me like they are installing a wall hung tank toilet and need a flush elbow which in this day and age really is a unicorn.




She was referring to a elbow tool not a part and no I'm not harsh. There are some people who only believe the first person they talk to and all the other are considered liars or they think they don't know what they are talking about.

It's the first caller phenomenon, Richard Hilliard spoke about it too. For example they call for a price and that price becomes the holy grail price and all subsequent prices they'l get they compare it to the first one disregarding the variables.

Nothing I said would of convinced her I was a real plumber.


Take my not true "mother in law", she calls the CAA which diversified in other stuff than towing cars and she calls them all the time for roofers, medicine, insurance, etc. and she believes what those telemarketers say like it was the bible. All other professional advice are not valid because CAA are the masters. She's not sane. She'll believe and trust the CAA's word not a surgeon who does only surgery for a living, She won't believe the plumber, she doesn't believe me either so I tell her to hire their neighbor. I only visit them at christmas and that's one too many time.


----------



## Tango

*Some draaanoo with that hand spinner?*


The fake plumber is at it again. There’s this GC company who does illegal plumbing and I’ve said it before he pi$$es me off because he’s on top of google.

A guy calls me saying he still has a clogged laundry tub/lav sink/kitchen drain. He hired a plumber that’s not a real plumber. The fake plumber told him if the drain cleaning didn’t work he would have to tear the whole basement and concrete and repipe the lav in 3 inch pipe. Yep a lav in 3":vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

I asked the home owner what he did, "he did a lot of banging and flailing and put 3 bottles of chemicals down the laundry tub drain and the whole house stanked real foul for 12 hours". I then asked if he had seen his reviews? He said no.

After I snaked it I showed the home owner the hair on the bulb and I told him he didn’t even snake the pipe and faked the drain cleaning with a hand spinner. There weren’t any evidence of proper cable size. 

He was angry to be conned and he exclaimed they shouldn’t be allowed to operate. I told him they had several fraud charges and lots of fines. I told him to file a complaint. He didn’t really want to but if he doesn’t he’ll be at it again and only with complaints the ministry is going to sew them and they may shut them down.

I took a picture of the receipt and the whole work order is a mess and he charged 60$ for 3 bottles of dollar store liquid opener.

I hope he files a complaint. I really hope he does.


----------



## Tango

*A 12$ valve turned into a front yard dig...*

I had a job to replace a leaking main water valve in a condo. For that I had to shut off the main of the 3 unit building. I quickly realized the building main was broken in the open position. They called the city and re-scheduled the next day, the guy had to cut the bent curb post about a foot down. When the curb key didn’t work he called the backhoe. I went back home. Then a crew of 4 showed up and they cut the post 4 feet below ground, the second guy broke the cotter pin and couldn't operate the valve. They were about to shut down the whole street to fix the curb stop. They dug another 4 feet while I went home and 25 minutes later I was called on site again. I had unpacked and packed my stuff 3 times already and then one of them says you have 30 minutes to change yours or the customer gets another charge. Whatever dude.

The small cramped space had a bunch of pipes that I would have to redo just to replace the main. It was tough to deal with and the water still wouldn’t shut down completely, They had to fool around several more times and one of the city guy says I can cut my pipe and put a coupling to stop the flow but I don’t have any right now, and I have to call my boss. He then suggested to drain some type of drain plug but he didn't do it.

Damn it! I kept trying to unsolder the main and water kept boiling up. I could see in the corner of my eye through the window the backhoe operator was starting to fill up the 7' hole! I went back outside to stop their nonsense. This one guy tells me to put bread to stop the flow and I replied you going to buy everyone new faucets , fixing walls and pay my time when the fancy cartridges jams up? My watergate tool would of been my last resort with very little room to work in and I would of needed an electrician to fix the ground wire.

Luckily it was a gate valve that was fully opened. I was able to siphon a foot below and swap a new one in. I was drenched in sweat while one backhoe, one 10 wheel dump truck, a city cube van and pickups and now 6 city workers on standby peering through the basement window directly at me.

While I was in the cramped space I saw a winner speedway going to the toilet and the flange bolts weren’t even tight and the toilet swayed 45 degrees. Then I saw all the other valves were barely soldered! I wrote on the work order to have the toilet fixed. It's not going to be a freebee.

I think the biggest company in town may have just lost those 3-5 buildings to me because they aren’t available within a week of a call. Well see if that’s true...



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

lucky you get all the fun jobs....


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> lucky you get all the fun jobs....


Hmm I wonder are you sarcastic?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Hmm I wonder are you sarcastic?


hmmm, ill let you figure that one out....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hmmm, ill let you figure that one out....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


That's not helping! If I deduct from my own posts then yeah you are sarcastic. :smile:


----------



## Tango

*You had one job....*

A woman called earlier this week saying she wanted me to hook up the new lav upstairs and inspect the one below if her father had done it correctly. That was strange but okay I live in a soap bubble. I got there and the father greeted me and right out of the gate he started to mouth off the plumber who hooked up the lav, kitchen sink and fridge and the daughter didn't want him anymore to complete the rest and that's why she called me. Ah now it gets juicy! 

So I start installing the pipes upstairs and he asks why I'm putting hammer arrestors and a clean out. Well sir I'm putting it to code. "The other plumber didn't do that...." Well sir your daughter wanted me to do it and I'm doing it properly. I went to grab my code book and my other book to show him pictures. From that point on he started to be more comfortable and talking to me about his career, the tv program he was watching while I was working.

Finally I went to check the other plumbers work, oh boy! The faucet askew and not even tight. The pop up stem cinching on itself and the pipes not to code. I corrected all those and he would call the company to redo the kitchen pipes and fridge. He put silicone on the kitchen sink gasket!?!?!?! :whistling2::whistling2:

He didn't remember the other company name but how is he going to call them back? It was more like he didn't want to tell me which company it was.




*Mini story...*

I had to check a tub leak in the afternoon and my conclusion was the silicone around the tub. When the husband came home I recapped what I did and he didn't really believe it was "just that"...silicone. He had that frown on his face. Yep don't believe the professional. The wife did however believe me because I showed her in detail. We'll see in 24 hours when it cures.


.


----------



## Tango

*A new customer for life?*

This one was real tough and I had to calm the customer down and it took like 15 minutes. At the beginning she wanted only an estimate, then a patch job for this hack job then finally I got to fix it properly. The other plumber she had called for another check without work didn't want to show up. I think he was pretending to be busy.... Well now I think I gained a customer for life and I got to take a picture of his work order and how lazy he is and leaving a lot of money on the table. I got to take all that money! AND I got free intel on his peperwork!

After taking the broken slip joints off I saw the 2" was loose so I checked further with the mini cam to see the broken stack behind the cabinet in the wall. It was a good thing as it was way too high to redo the sink drain properly. I told her she had no choice and it had to be done for a lot of money.

At the end she was so damn happy, she was doing dishes in a large pot and dumping it in the toilet for the last 3 weeks waiting for that plumber! Come on!!!!

I can post finished pictures only in the lounge and only if there's a demand for it.



.


----------



## Tango

*I see a whole house re-pipe in the near future...*


The home owner had some flooding coming from the main or second floor and water damage last year from an unknown source. It fried the furnace and it had to be replaced. 2 plumbing companies couldn’t find the issue so they closed the wall and ceiling back up and painted everything like new.

Then this week all of a sudden more water dripping down. I asked to see the pics and I literally found the issue within 3 seconds and it was obvious to me. Why they were so blind I just don’t know. I cut up the wall and ceiling and repaired the corroded pipe with a half dozen pinholes. I recommended him a full house re-pipe and I’d fix the tons of diy crap and bring the pipe size to code and change out the main valve.

It really sucks for them but I hope I get the job.



.


----------



## BC73RS

Type 'M'? Hope that's for a hot water heating system. Type 'M' is a red flag asap.


----------



## Tango

BC73RS said:


> Type 'M'? Hope that's for a hot water heating system. Type 'M' is a red flag asap.


M is in all houses for potable water! It's allowed so that's all there is. You will never see L other than commercial and even then my last employer cheated and put M in all his commercial projects including schools. He would also cheat on the faucets, he made us install the cheapest ones on the market and made sure to gather all the boxes and hide them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

L only for water in house, and k copper for any water mains, M can only be used for heating..


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> L only for water in house, and k copper for any water mains, M can only be used for heating..



Where we are it's the same. I only carry L on the van because it is better than M. I also have a couple short pieces of K for patching buried lines. 



Frankly though, for in a house, I have begun to think that M is fine. With the exception of a few places around here with acidic water I can't really find a problem with using M. In almost all places around here the lime or iron is so great that the pipes get a coating inside and the copper doesn't directly touch the water.


I have seen plenty of really old houses with M in them to know that it can last just as well as L. And it's easier to solder too. That alone may make it "better". We all know where the plumbing fails first, the soldered joints. It stands to reason that if you're not having any issues with erosion or corrosion inside the pipe itself and you can make a better solder joint than M is the way to go. Obviously you shouldn't use it for high flow places like recirc lines or maybe a hose bibb.


I think L would be better for propress though.








.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Where we are it's the same. I only carry L on the van because it is better than M. I also have a couple short pieces of K for patching buried lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly though, for in a house, I have begun to think that M is fine. With the exception of a few places around here with acidic water I can't really find a problem with using M. In almost all places around here the lime or iron is so great that the pipes get a coating inside and the copper doesn't directly touch the water.
> 
> 
> I have seen plenty of really old houses with M in them to know that it can last just as well as L. And it's easier to solder too. That alone may make it "better". We all know where the plumbing fails first, the soldered joints. It stands to reason that if you're not having any issues with erosion or corrosion inside the pipe itself and you can make a better solder joint than M is the way to go. Obviously you shouldn't use it for high flow places like recirc lines or maybe a hose bibb.
> 
> 
> I think L would be better for propress though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


M lasts 70 years easy. I bet it would last another 40 no problem. The reason I see corrosion inside 40 year old pipes is because of excessive flux or improper treated well water.


----------



## The Dane

Around here M is perfectly fine for inside houses. M can not be buried. I am not sure if M is legal for commercial but I believe it's not. I am new enough that I have not seen a new construction house done all in copper but if I were to do a whole house In copper I would use L. I think I have only ever bought L for 2 shower remodels at my house and my MIL house but never for work. I normally when making repairs replace copper with copper and always just M because it will go bad long after the rest of the old copper pipes have gone bad and a repipe has been done. The only places I use copper for anything new really is the exposed pipes in a mechanical room simply for looks and since its exposed M is plenty fine in my mind.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

*I'm looking for a Job...*

Got home today to find a resume not even in an envelope in my mail box. I tell you these kids really don't do their research or put much effort into it. No presentation letter either.

It is clearly written on google and on the main page of the website there's no employees and I'm the one doing the service call. I'll give these kids the benefit of the doubt ,they might think I need a helper.

I looked it over to see he worked for 2 big companies, one of which is the most recognizable for service. That company is already looking for 3 employees in the newspaper and man they rotate a lot of guys. I wonder why but from what customers say they aren't very professional. I can see why if they send out kids that have 0 experience all alone.

He didn't work for both very long and then I saw he worked at the hardware store so that means I've seen him before. If I'm not mistaking he was the one arguing with me he could install gas water heaters while I had told him he needed a gas certificate plus his plumbing ticket. Looks like they put him to pasture. If it's the same guy he had no car! You need a freaking car to get to work!


----------



## Tango

*Help it's an emergency, the water heater guys can't....*


This afternoon this guy calls me up in a little panic asking if I can change a main valve and he already called the city how to shut the curb stop. I said sure what's the problem? He went on to say the main valve wasn't shutting completely and it was spraying so the water heater guys shut the main completely and couldn't finish the installation.

I told him to make to book an appointment and when the city was ready I'd go. I didn't say anything to the home owner hoping it was in the fake plumber I was following in his foot steps or the illegal water heater guys.

An hour and a half later he calls saying the 2 guys called their boss and finally were able to shut it off. I asked who they were and it was a big company! It shows again they send out kids without experience or even trade certificates and the home owner was calling another company to bail them out.

Wow!


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> *I'm looking for a Job...*
> 
> 
> 
> Got home today to find a resume not even in an envelope in my mail box. I tell you these kids really don't do their research or put much effort into it. No presentation letter either.
> 
> 
> 
> It is clearly written on google and on the main page of the website there's no employees and I'm the one doing the service call. I'll give these kids the benefit of the doubt ,they might think I need a helper.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked it over to see he worked for 2 big companies, one of which is the most recognizable for service. That company is already looking for 3 employees in the newspaper and man they rotate a lot of guys. I wonder why but from what customers say they aren't very professional. I can see why if they send out kids that have 0 experience all alone.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't work for both very long and then I saw he worked at the hardware store so that means I've seen him before. If I'm not mistaking he was the one arguing with me he could install gas water heaters while I had told him he needed a gas certificate plus his plumbing ticket. Looks like they put him to pasture. If it's the same guy he had no car! You need a freaking car to get to work!


Love kids that work at supply houses that never had a real plumbing job. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

*A DIY in dire need of help!*


A diy called me because he had water puddles on the floor, he redid his own tile as you can see he made the spout hole a little big or he scratched the glaze off. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

He had removed the spout and when he re-installed it he saw a whole bunch of water on the floor, so he went and bought a new one. He couldn't stop it from leaking so he went back to buy some nipples try different techniques and he twisted the hell out of the spout so much he mangled it with the pliers. :biggrin:

After fixing that I saw a second leak above and I fixed that too. He came back and exclaims my caulking I just did is all ruined from the water dripping on the tub. I asked to see his silicone because it looked like the wrong one. He hands me this window and door trim paintable caulking. hahha, oh man what an acid trip. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: I told him to wipe it all off and do it over.



.


----------



## Tango

*Beauty and the Beast*


I had the not so fun job this morning with this freaking monster. As if it wasn't humongous enough it was sitting on the carpet, the whole bathroom was carpet!!!!

It was so damn heavy and it was almost impossible to lift this one piece biatch, I wobbled it out. I cut the carpet for the new one. I had to go home and get my appliance dolly to take it outside. Gotta go back in two weeks to his house and bring it to the curb.

Anyway, as a bonus check out the shower pan tape repairs! :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango

Extra pics.




.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

I've never seen a marble toilet around here. That thing looks like a beast. I bet you could post that on Craigslist and someone would buy it, haha. 

Also, I never got the allure of having carpet in a bathroom. That's just gross.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

Yeah I just love when their toilet overflows all over that wall to wall carpet,
Leaving little bits of TP & that brown sticky stuff LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I've never seen a marble toilet around here. That thing looks like a beast. I bet you could post that on Craigslist and someone would buy it, haha.
> 
> Also, I never got the allure of having carpet in a bathroom. That's just gross.


I t's not real marble, an epoxy /resin. It would be impossible to have a real marble toilet.

It's a nightmare putting stuff up for sale, it attracts undesirable most of the time.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

I didn't think it was real marble, haha. I just meant marbleized toilets. I've seen a whole bunch of different colors but it's always been one solid color throughout.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> *Beauty and the Beast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the not so fun job this morning with this freaking monster. As if it wasn't humongous enough it was sitting on the carpet, the whole bathroom was carpet!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was so damn heavy and it was almost impossible to lift this one piece biatch, I wobbled it out. I cut the carpet for the new one. I had to go home and get my appliance dolly to take it outside. Gotta go back in two weeks to his house and bring it to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, as a bonus check out the shower pan tape repairs! :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's some tacky ass ****

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

powellmatthew76 said:


> That's some tacky ass ****
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I just noticed The whole pan is duct taped! At first I saw only the sides and a few strips on the pan but if you look closely the whole thing is taped!!!!


----------



## powellmatthew76

I get a call Saturday night. I was on call and its thundering, raining out. Lady told me that her house has been backed up for over a month and a half now. I asked her why would you call now? She said she couldn't take it anymore......... No cleanout at all............... Need I say more... the pic on the left is her shower............









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

Yeah just call at 6 or 7m Fri. night and say they have been working on
that kitchen sink, toilet, or Main Line since Monday and just got tired 
of working on it, and what do you mean you charge overtime ! :biggrin:

I had a late night call last one on the board that day, 3 bath house but the 
Master bath toilet was clogged for a week, they were promised early in 
day so had to do at regular charges, one with wall to wall carpet, one of those low boy Kohler, :biggrin:


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

One night raining cats & dogs, at 11M my pager went off, and my night 
phone rang both two different calls, one a Movie Producer his front yard was
flooding and getting to come though his front door on his Hardwood floors
promised $500.00 over Invoice if we could get there in one hour,
so give that to my partner because in his neighborhood,

I went on 2nd call near me that was a Apt. garage that was flooding because 
the sump pumps were off,


----------



## Tango

MASTRPLUMB said:


> One night raining cats & dogs, at 11M my pager went off, and my night
> phone rang both two different calls, one a Movie Producer his front yard was
> flooding and getting to come though his front door on his Hardwood floors
> promised $500.00 over Invoice if we could get there in one hour,
> so give that to my partner because in his neighborhood,
> 
> I went on 2nd call near me that was a Apt. garage that was flooding because
> the sump pumps were off,


I think you are trying to get to 500 posts real quick? :wink::wink:


----------



## Tango

powellmatthew76 said:


> I get a call Saturday night. I was on call and its thundering, raining out. Lady told me that her house has been backed up for over a month and a half now. I asked her why would you call now? She said she couldn't take it anymore......... No cleanout at all............... Need I say more... the pic on the left is her shower............
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Tell me more about the k-60 in tight spaces. More specifically about the head aches with the pieces of cable you have to take out from the cage into the machine. And what about putting them back in when it's full of sludge and it comes back dirty. Do you have to put floor to ceiling tarps?

What about cleaning those tarps? I'm still looking for a machine that will do roots and drum machine are too freaking heavy and I'll hurt my bringing it up from the basement.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> Tell me more about the k-60 in tight spaces. More specifically about the head aches with the pieces of cable you have to take out from the cage into the machine. And what about putting them back in when it's full of sludge and it comes back dirty. Do you have to put floor to ceiling tarps?
> 
> 
> 
> What about cleaning those tarps? I'm still looking for a machine that will do roots and drum machine are too freaking heavy and I'll hurt my bringing it up from the basement.


Bro it's the worst!! Especially by yourself. Depends on the customer, the guy I work for has contracts with retirement homes to housing authority. I just pick and choose my battles. The rigid k-7500, I don't like much less can lift on and off a van, plus I've broken cable off in cast lines before. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

powellmatthew76 said:


> Bro it's the worst!! Especially by yourself. Depends on the customer, the guy I work for has contracts with retirement homes to housing authority. I just pick and choose my battles. The rigid k-7500, I don't like much less can lift on and off a van, plus I've broken cable off in cast lines before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


So you don't like the K-60 and you don't like the K-7500. Why don't you like them?

The options are limited then the K-7500(272 pounds) or the K-6200(180 pounds) for main lines. Maybe the new General Sewerooter T-4 (only 168 pounds)?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

It's really not bad to run the k-60. It's all about planning and common sense. I used to set up tarps and plastic with my drum machine anyway so it's not like I'm going out of my way doing extra steps to keep the work area clean. 

I put the cage in a large trash bag so anything that drips will be contained. Once the drain is unclogged all you have to do is run hot water while you continue to spin the cable and it will clean off the cable unless you're dealing with some pretty thick sludge. You'd have the same issue with a drum since they spin slower. Only difference is that with my drum I could use the self retrieve function while I used 2 rags to wipe it off. 

They also sell a sort of "tent" to put over the drain access to limit the splatter. I used to have one until I left it at a customer's house.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Sorry man, k60 I cant live without. I just hate it when you have to pull a toliet in someone's bathroom. K7500 is too heavy to lift on and off a van all day, unless one had a ramp. K7500 is too slow going through floor drains in mop sinks. Never had a cable break off(sectional), but have broke the k7500 cable cause it's one long cable. Outside cleanouts, commercial use, jetter all day!!

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

This is what I used to have. It's collapsible so it doesn't take up much space when stored.


----------



## Tango

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> This is what I used to have. It's collapsible so it doesn't take up much space when stored.


I know the k-60 has a rear tube which will prevent spatter but what I want to know the mess it creates when pulling the cable back and it's full of muck and you have to unclip a section and put it aside.


----------



## Tango

So I'm still thinking to get the K-6200 for mainlines 4" to 6" instead of the k-60 or the k-5208.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

Tango said:


> V.A Hydro-ooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I used to have. It's collapsible so it doesn't take up much space when stored.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the k-60 has a rear tube which will prevent spatter but what I want to know the mess it creates when pulling the cable back and it's full of muck and you have to unclip a section and put it aside.
Click to expand...

 I was talking about the splatter near the access point. Like I said, it's really not that bad if you take the time to spin it in hot water. If I see the sludge is really bad then I'll spin it while I pour dishwashing soap down the line to clean off the cable better. 

It's not like you're going to have 5+ feet of cable flopping around. It's about equal to what you'd have exposed with the k-7500. It's all contained in the tube on the back of the machine. once you get to a joint just uncouple it then pull out what's gone into the tube back into the cage.


----------



## Tango

This is what may happen when you hire a "semi retired plumber". Well that's what she told me... The damn pedestal was installed and never used. She hires me because of the reviews but complains about the price. Fuuuk I told her the rate twice. Call the under the table plumber not me if your going to complain!!

My arm is all bruised, I had a hell of a time replacing that crap. People are getting on my nerves this week.



.


----------



## Tango

*No you put pipe under floor....*

An accent calls to hook up a kitchen sink and faucet. I get there there aren't any pipes! He brings me in the 4 foot crawl space and that new kitchen was installed in a garage. Great I foresee a lot of concrete to break and nothing going to plan. I then tell him I need to vent it and I have to cut up the wall he says "No you put pipe under floor", "No you put pipe under floor" He thinks it's a one hour job.

Anyway after explaining at least 6 times and some more, "No you put pipe under floor", I looked to see if I could connect to a bathroom vent, I lift the ceiling tile and voila.

I told him it would cost several thousands to do it right but he wasn't having it. In his mind it was 150$ or something. Like I said I've had bad customers this week so I told him to hire a peasant.

As a bonus I took a pic of the shed out back.

.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> This is what may happen when you hire a "semi retired plumber". Well that's what she told me... The damn pedestal was installed and never used. She hires me because of the reviews but complains about the price. Fuuuk I told her the rate twice. Call the under the table plumber not me if your going to complain!!
> 
> My arm is all bruised, I had a hell of a time replacing that crap. People are getting on my nerves this week.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Hey, at least it was tight enough right!? lolz. And the retired plumber is just going to blame it on the cheap piece not that he cranked the shizz out of it.








.


----------



## Tango

*Typical wrangler call....
*

Wrangler : I want to install a laundry tub in the basement, how much?
Me : I can't say on the phone there's too many variables etc.
Wrangler : Well you come and give me a free estimate.
Me : Nope its 200$
Wrangler : Jesus Christ
Me : chuckle, haha click.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> *Typical wrangler call....
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Wrangler : I want to install a laundry tub in the basement, how much?
> 
> Me : I can't say on the phone there's too many variables etc.
> 
> Wrangler : Well you come and give me a free estimate.
> 
> Me : Nope its 200$
> 
> Wrangler : Jesus Christ
> 
> Me : chuckle, haha click.


What state are you in man? People would stroke out at $200 in the Carolinas.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

powellmatthew76 said:


> What state are you in man? People would stroke out at $200 in the Carolinas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


By the way I always use fictitious dollar amounts on the forum.


----------



## Tango

Ok so this modern house was built less than a year ago, just across the street new houses were being built. I love undermount sinks, lazy installers, this one wasn't even glued. Chaching$$$.

Same old same old, a comment at the end it was expensive....Whatever, only the wealthy have kitchen like these...

Next time I'm going to say you're damn right it's expensive you called a master plumber.


.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Jetter is stuck and now a truck driver ran over the hose.......









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

powellmatthew76 said:


> Jetter is stuck and now a truck driver ran over the hose.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



you should have red cones and signage working in an area like that before you get run over by a truck...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Ok so this modern house was built less than a year ago, just across the street new houses were being built. I love undermount sinks, lazy installers, this one wasn't even glued. Chaching$$$.
> 
> Same old same old, a comment at the end it was expensive....Whatever, only the wealthy have kitchen like these...
> 
> Next time I'm going to say you're damn right it's expensive you called a master plumber.
> 
> 
> .



nothing a few 2 x 4s to hold the sink up wont fix...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nothing a few 2 x 4s to hold the sink up wont fix...:vs_laugh:


Maybe that's what I did....


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Maybe that's what I did....





Those undermount sinks are very much a carpentry/metal working/stone working job as much as they are a plumbing job if not more.


Probably the best method for those on a solid stone counter top is angled cuts in the bottom of the stone with a diamond wheel on an angle grinder. They make special clips which go into such grooves.


Also, "UV6800" is an incredible marine adhesive. I used to use when I worked in a sign shop.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Those undermount sinks are very much a carpentry/metal working/stone working job as much as they are a plumbing job if not more.
> 
> 
> Probably the best method for those on a solid stone counter top is angled cuts in the bottom of the stone with a diamond wheel on an angle grinder. They make special clips which go into such grooves.
> 
> 
> Also, "UV6800" is an incredible marine adhesive. I used to use when I worked in a sign shop.


Poor guy who decide to fill a big pot of water and the sink and pipes slam down...

My way is real easy, no glue needed, no grinder, clips or fancy stuff. Any type of glue and eventually they fall down. I can guarantee it will never fall down ever again. I never seen anyone do it like I do. I didn't disconnect the pipes either to put it back.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> Poor guy who decide to fill a big pot of water and the sink and pipes slam down...
> 
> My way is real easy, no glue needed, no grinder, clips or fancy stuff. Any type of glue and eventually they fall down. I can guarantee it will never fall down ever again. I never seen anyone do it like I do. I didn't disconnect the pipes either to put it back.




Ok , now I got to ask what "my way" actually mean??? I have learned its best to just walk away from these undermount sinks and have them call a marble man to install hangers......

Now I have gotten away with using 100% clear silicone to glue them back up and then install some stilts or legs on all 4 corners of the the base of the cabinet up to the bottom lip of the sink 

---you cut them some 1x2 wood trip about 1/2 inch bigger than needed and force them into place which holds the sink in place until the glue sets up---- you just leave the stilts in place and never move them and they seem to last for decades like this... The more stilts you put up under the sink the better off you are

so what have you devised ??


----------



## skoronesa

Master Mark said:


> Ok , now I got to ask what "my way" actually mean??? I have learned its best to just walk away from these undermount sinks and have them call a marble man to install hangers......
> 
> Now I have gotten away with using 100% clear silicone to glue them back up and then install some stilts or legs on all 4 corners of the the base of the cabinet up to the bottom lip of the sink
> 
> ---you cut them some 1x2 wood trip about 1/2 inch bigger than needed and force them into place which holds the sink in place until the glue sets up---- you just leave the stilts in place and never move them and they seem to last for decades like this... The more stilts you put up under the sink the better off you are
> 
> so what have you devised ??





Prolly just some 2x's screwed to the inside walls of the cabinet holding the edges of the sink up.
















.


----------



## Tango

Posted in the lounge.


----------



## Tango

Customer complained about a leak into her entryway of a look alike castle humongous house with triple crown moldings. She had to complain about the price and they were damn wealthy. I only wiggled the handle and this is what happened and the other one was the same! It would of been funny if the cartridge popped off before I got there... This time karma was a little slow.


.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Had a customer the other day need a sewer line ran from his new shop to connect to the building sewer from the road. To start this guy engineered a way to run it across the the side yard then have it directional bored in this house, I laughed and said nope that’s illegal can’t bring waste from one building into another. Then he was like well ok we can come down the driveway (which had zero gravel left in it) just basically packed stone dust. I located the sewer across the front yard all the way to the municipal clean out. He then was like oh come across here. I threw a price tag on it he says go. Then I’m just cutting across the driveway and a Lincoln comes flying in the driveway, princess hops out and says Uhmm what do you think your doing? Putting in the sewer, didn’t your husband tell you? 
She says well this better not be a mess all weekend, and where are you digging?
I’m like straight on a 45 here and your husband wants it tied in to the sewer leaving the house. She told me I was f***ing stupid I can’t go around ripping up people’s grass the week before thanksgiving. So her and him had a fight, I ended up going the length of the driveway down the edge, plate tamped it then drove my 2wd F550 dump over flowing with top soil that was left over across it no issues. Next day he sends me a text I owe him 1500$ for gravel and 900$ labor for a “real excavator” to come fix the driveway. I sent him back a copy of the text telling him it was put back together and tamped but he needed two tri axle gravel loads to fill. He says well my buddy said you back fill with 3/4” crushed stone, not sand/stone mix. And the dirt that was exposed is in professional you should have brought sod because this is embarrassing for my family to see.My last message to him was warranty now void and cheque cashed. See you in court.


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> Next day he sends me a text I owe him 1500$ for gravel and 900$ labor for a “real excavator” to come fix the driveway. I sent him back a copy of the text telling him it was put back together and tamped but he needed two tri axle gravel loads to fill. He says well my buddy said you back fill with 3/4” crushed stone, not sand/stone mix. And the dirt that was exposed is in professional you should have brought sod because this is embarrassing for my family to see.My last message to him was warranty now void and cheque cashed. See you in court.





He sure sounds like an azzhole. Hire the nastiest, jewiest lawyer you can get! :biggrin:










.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> Had a customer the other day need a sewer line ran from his new shop to connect to the building sewer from the road. To start this guy engineered a way to run it across the the side yard then have it directional bored in this house, I laughed and said nope that’s illegal can’t bring waste from one building into another. Then he was like well ok we can come down the driveway (which had zero gravel left in it) just basically packed stone dust. I located the sewer across the front yard all the way to the municipal clean out. He then was like oh come across here. I threw a price tag on it he says go. Then I’m just cutting across the driveway and a Lincoln comes flying in the driveway, princess hops out and says Uhmm what do you think your doing? Putting in the sewer, didn’t your husband tell you?
> She says well this better not be a mess all weekend, and where are you digging?
> I’m like straight on a 45 here and your husband wants it tied in to the sewer leaving the house. She told me I was f***ing stupid I can’t go around ripping up people’s grass the week before thanksgiving. So her and him had a fight, I ended up going the length of the driveway down the edge, plate tamped it then drove my 2wd F550 dump over flowing with top soil that was left over across it no issues. Next day he sends me a text I owe him 1500$ for gravel and 900$ labor for a “real excavator” to come fix the driveway. I sent him back a copy of the text telling him it was put back together and tamped but he needed two tri axle gravel loads to fill. He says well my buddy said you back fill with 3/4” crushed stone, not sand/stone mix. And the dirt that was exposed is in professional you should have brought sod because this is embarrassing for my family to see.My last message to him was warranty now void and cheque cashed. See you in court.


What a nightmare!


----------



## Tango

*I'm not calling him back...*

Last week a guy called saying he had 3 frost free bibs leaking. He went on this long story he spent 4 days looking for parts and didn't find exact matches. He then asks my warranty, wants to tell his life story, etc.

He called yesterday(Saturday) for me to replace them, asking the warranty again, wants me to supply extra parts, asking the price of parts, then telling me my rate is lower, what materials they were made of. I told him I'd call him back to check my schedule but he's a diy and I know there's a high risk he's going to give me trouble...

I'm blocking his number just in case, I don't want to talk to him anymore.


----------



## Master Mark

*Wrong pronoun used for a trans....*

I am going to have to get up to speed on all the genders and proper pronouns for all the nuts out there these days........ I thought I was speaking to a lady and it turns out to be a man, (I guess) So The next day I get a bad review on Yelp...... 


TANGO.. I heard that its a crime in Canada to use the wrong pronouns for gays and transgenders 

read the review dated yesterday if you wish...

https://www.yelp.com/biz/weilhammer-plumbing-indianapolis-3


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> I am going to have to get up to speed on all the genders and proper pronouns for all the nuts out there these days........ I thought I was speaking to a lady and it turns out to be a man, (I guess) So The next day I get a bad review on Yelp......
> 
> 
> TANGO.. I heard that its a crime in Canada to use the wrong pronouns for gays and transgenders
> 
> read the review dated yesterday if you wish...
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/weilhammer-plumbing-indianapolis-3


Everyone is called sir or ma’am to me. Too many it’s to try and figure out. I see some of these young people walking around nowadays and think what the f*** is wrong with society. 10 years ago the only way a guy became a girl is if he stepped over a spinning PTO shaft.
Luckily out here in the country we don’t have too many snowflakes. Although I did see some whacko dressed up as a cat, he even had a tail attached to his jeans cat ears on his head. And he was a grown a** man.


----------



## skoronesa

Master Mark said:


> I am going to have to get up to speed on all the genders and proper pronouns for all the nuts out there these days........ I thought I was speaking to a lady and it turns out to be a man, (I guess) So The next day I get a bad review on Yelp......
> 
> 
> TANGO.. I heard that its a crime in Canada to use the wrong pronouns for gays and transgenders
> 
> read the review dated yesterday if you wish...
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/weilhammer-plumbing-indianapolis-3





Well, at least your response seemed very good and should guard against future customers seeing you in a bad light.
















.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Master Mark said:


> I am going to have to get up to speed on all the genders and proper pronouns for all the nuts out there these days........ I thought I was speaking to a lady and it turns out to be a man, (I guess) So The next day I get a bad review on Yelp......
> 
> 
> TANGO.. I heard that its a crime in Canada to use the wrong pronouns for gays and transgenders
> 
> read the review dated yesterday if you wish...
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/weilhammer-plumbing-indianapolis-3


LMAO, you really do need to catch up. You should also know that even if you are sure that you are talking to a female, it does not mean that she must have a husband. She may have a wife instead, nowadays, and vice versa. There are also more than 2 genders. Some sources say dozens, however that works out. Good news is it may mean job security for us plumbers. Just wait until the codes catch up and restaurants need to have a rest room for every gender. We'll be golden.

BTW, your response was spot on. Oh, and some more advice; if a customer tells you that they are Trans, DO NOT ask which one, Bumble Bee or Optimus Prime. Different things.

I do not say sir or ma'am much any more, for several reasons. I start off by saying "Hello, I'm John from Mr Plumber", and shake their hand. I'm sure there is something offensive there to someone, but haven't run across it yet. When leaving I will say, "You are all set my friend", but I'm worried that will give some of them the wrong message. So far so good, but I back out the door now too, just in case.

As far as I know, the acceptable pronoun is "They", but when only one person is standing there, I think "it" is more grammatically correct.


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> LMAO, you really do need to catch up. You should also know that even if you are sure that you are talking to a female, it does not mean that she must have a husband. She may have a wife instead, nowadays, and vice versa. There are also more than 2 genders. Some sources say dozens, however that works out. Good news is it may mean job security for us plumbers. Just wait until the codes catch up and restaurants need to have a rest room for every gender. We'll be golden.
> 
> BTW, your response was spot on. Oh, and some more advice; if a customer tells you that they are Trans, DO NOT ask which one, Bumble Bee or Optimus Prime. Different things.
> 
> I do not say sir or ma'am much any more, for several reasons. I start off by saying "Hello, I'm John from Mr Plumber", and shake their hand. I'm sure there is something offensive there to someone, but haven't run across it yet. When leaving I will say, "You are all set my friend", but I'm worried that will give some of them the wrong message. So far so good, but I back out the door now too, just in case.
> 
> As far as I know, the acceptable pronoun is "They", but when only one person is standing there, I think "it" is more grammatically correct.





:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:That will get you punched in the face by a tranny who probably has muscles bigger than you! lolz 



Do you know how to use google?


https://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gender+nonspecific+pronouns&pp=1&s=g&t=w












.


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> I am going to have to get up to speed on all the genders and proper pronouns for all the nuts out there these days........ I thought I was speaking to a lady and it turns out to be a man, (I guess) So The next day I get a bad review on Yelp......
> 
> 
> TANGO.. I heard that its a crime in Canada to use the wrong pronouns for gays and transgenders
> 
> read the review dated yesterday if you wish...
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/weilhammer-plumbing-indianapolis-3



Good response. The poster is still a drama queen, everything is such over hyped with some of them. Man we have to deal with so many crazies and bad people all around.

I haven't had any issues with gays or lesbians I've worked for yet. The ones I've worked for I've had repeat business. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> Good response. The poster is still a drama queen, everything is such over hyped with some of them. Man we have to deal with so many crazies and bad people all around.
> 
> I haven't had any issues with gays or lesbians I've worked for yet. The ones I've worked for I've had repeat business. Hopefully it stays that way.



I have always done ok with all gays and others, but recently it seems they are acting empowered and way too strange for my temperament.. its like you are walking on egg shells when around most of them.... 

I was in the gay pages last year for 400 bucks but I got out of the gay pages this year just for this very reason.... 90% of "they" are bat shi/ crazy and are all looking for a fight or something to feel offended about.... They simply are not stable and I dont need to cater to them.... . 

So I give some sweet little prissey trans-flake free advice and I get a bad review for the trouble..... and god knows what kind of mental problems this sweetheart has......

so as far as I am concerned "they " can go pound rocks up their asses....... 

Why cant we all just stay in our own respective closets and try to get along??


----------



## Master Mark

skoronesa said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:That will get you punched in the face by a tranny who probably has muscles bigger than you! lolz
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how to use google?
> [
> 
> 
> I dont care how muscular some tranny might be, because if he attempts to punch me out for not using the proper pronouns , that person is going to getting a broken arm or a glass eye for his or its troubles.....:devil3:..


----------



## Master Mark

goeswiththeflow said:


> LMAO, you really do need to catch up. You should also know that even if you are sure that you are talking to a female, it does not mean that she must have a husband. She may have a wife instead, nowadays, and vice versa. There are also more than 2 genders. Some sources say dozens, however that works out. Good news is it may mean job security for us plumbers. Just wait until the codes catch up and restaurants need to have a rest room for every gender. We'll be golden.
> 
> BTW, your response was spot on. Oh, and some more advice; if a customer tells you that they are Trans, DO NOT ask which one, Bumble Bee or Optimus Prime. Different things.
> 
> I do not say sir or ma'am much any more, for several reasons. I start off by saying "Hello, I'm John from Mr Plumber", and shake their hand. I'm sure there is something offensive there to someone, but haven't run across it yet. When leaving I will say, "You are all set my friend", but I'm worried that will give some of them the wrong message. So far so good, but I back out the door now too, just in case.
> 
> As far as I know, the acceptable pronoun is "They", but when only one person is standing there, I think "it" is more grammatically correct.




OK, I got to know what a bumblebee and an optimus prime is?? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

@Master Mark you should see the new movie that just came out "Joker" it gives a glimpse into the world of mental illness.

Favorite part of the whole madness is the 2nd video below.

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7mjepe


https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7mtrop


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> Although I did see some whacko dressed up as a cat, he even had a tail attached to his jeans cat ears on his head. And he was a grown a** man.



that was Tango in his Halloween costume.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Master Mark

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that was Tango in his Halloween costume.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



just another crazy Canadian in a public restroom:vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

Master Mark said:


> read the review dated yesterday if you wish...
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/weilhammer-plumbing-indianapolis-3




LMAO!!!! That's priceless.


I like this one too :


----------



## Master Mark

Alan said:


> LMAO!!!! That's priceless.
> 
> 
> I like this one too :



Yes , thanks for reminding me of that little sweetie .... that fella really pissed me off ..... 

he had his sweet boyfreind roommate at the home and all this was explained to that nut too, but the honey-bunny still threw a hissey-fit on me..... 

He did get a very special reward for that review.....:biggrin:



Another one star review came from some very rich nut who hung up on me when I said he was crazy to install an electric tankless heater ... Then a few days later he actually sent me a photo of the GAS tankless heater he had installed by another company and told me how much he hated my guts for giving him free advice...

I read some of his other reviews, and He acutally bragged on line how he wanted to pay $$$ cash for a BMW but the dealership would not come down to his price so they got a bad review... 

I guess this is some sort of "internet road rage" kind of thing and you hope that you dont run into that kind of person too often

He has also given one star reviews to about 6 plumbers in our city because they were too busy and could not cater to his ego.... 

Charles also got a special reward too.....:biggrin:


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> just another crazy Canadian in a public restroom:vs_laugh:


You sure about that? I thought I read Indianapolis on the wall. I think it's one of Mr. Looter's employees doing the dance before ripping the whole place apart for big mooney. :biggrin: Looks like your crazies are even more over the top than the ones I get.


----------



## TheOfficeGirl

@MasterMark if you have found the perfect reward to give deserving people please share it!


----------



## Tango

TheOfficeGirl said:


> @MasterMark if you have found the perfect reward to give deserving people please share it!


Oh we know his surprises, but you have to read his previous posts unless he wants to post them again or he has some he didn't describe to us yet. But still I'd like to hear it too.


----------



## Master Mark

TheOfficeGirl said:


> @MasterMark if you have found the perfect reward to give deserving people please share it!



I have never done any of this myself, but I know of a carpet company that has....and turned me on to the idea.... but again I have never done it... 

Whenever he goes out of town he fills out about 2 dozen subscriptions to assorted magazines with the special persons name and addresses on them... usually its some magazine that would offend them.. In a few weeks they get bombarded with magazines that they never ordered.... 
I suppose you could do the same thing in town and just mail them from the other side of town?? ...He usually keeps their info on his phone so he has it handy....:vs_laugh:


Also, he prints up about 100 3x2 cards with their names and info on them if he plans to go out to the local home show in the spring ..... Of course he puts their information into every free estimate for new windows and drawings for some kind of door prize and whatever else he can stick their name out there for... In a few weeks their phone will be ringing off the wall with telemarketers calling them back...:vs_laugh:

of course I have never done this myself because it is too devious, but have been tempted too


basically it really is harmless fun....... its like soaping the windows of some old crabby neighbor at Halloween...

sometimes you got to stop and smell the roses......

.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Master Mark said:


> I have never done any of this myself, but I know of a carpet company that has....and turned me on to the idea.... but again I have never done it...
> 
> Whenever he goes out of town he fills out about 2 dozen subscriptions to assorted magazines with the special persons name and addresses on them... usually its some magazine that would offend them.. In a few weeks they get bombarded with magazines that they never ordered.......He usually keeps their info on his phone so he has it handy....:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> Also, he prints up about 100 3x2 cards with their names and info on them if he plans to go out to the local home show in the spring ..... Of course he puts their information into every free estimate for new windows and drawings for some kind of prize whatever else he can.... of course in a few weeks their phone will be ringing off the wall with telemarketers
> calling them back...:vs_laugh:
> 
> of course I have never done this myself but have been tempted too
> 
> 
> basically it really is harmless fun....... its like soaping the windows of some old crabby neighbor at Halloween...
> 
> 
> sometimes you got to stop and smell the roses......
> 
> .


I remember back in the day before craigslist had a text option to verify person was them. I would put an ad out to sell a fictitious car for a crazy low price and low miles. They would get hammered with phone calls day and night lol

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

As I'm deleting my text messages, check this one out. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Toli

powellmatthew76 said:


> I remember back in the day before craigslist had a text option to verify person was them. I would put an ad out to sell a fictitious car for a crazy low price and low miles. They would get hammered with phone calls day and night lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk




Remember when Craigslist had the personal adds? 

I had a buddy who like to do practical jokes, but after a while they got old. Real old. So I took out an add in the men seeking men section of CL. Said something like, “if you think you can tame this bear, show me what you got. Txt me.” Put his number in it. He got a nonstop barrage of pics of guys junk for a couple days until I took it down.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Toli said:


> Remember when Craigslist had the personal adds?
> 
> I had a buddy who like to do practical jokes, but after a while they got old. Real old. So I took out an add in the men seeking men section of CL. Said something like, “if you think you can tame this bear, show me what you got. Txt me.” Put his number in it. He got a nonstop barrage of pics of guys junk for a couple days until I took it down.


Nice!!!!!

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark

Now my pronoun buddy on yelp is all offended that I responded so rude to ---him or her--- and updated his review to tell everyone how offended he is by my reply and that he found another plumber and he did not even have to speak to them , 
all he had to do was click on line for an appointment......

I hope the company he uses makes him wait all day long and then 
gives him a good stiff screwing. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


you know , maybe that is really all that he wanted in the first place


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> Now my pronoun buddy on yelp is all offended that I responded so rude to ---him or her--- and updated his review to tell everyone how offended he is by my reply and that he found another plumber and he did not even have to speak to them ,
> all he had to do was click on line for an appointment......
> 
> I hope the company he uses makes him wait all day long and then
> gives him a good stiff screwing. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> you know , maybe that is really all that he wanted in the first place


You truly got one hell of a psycho. I'll trade him for my neighbor, what do you say?


----------



## TheOfficeGirl

I have toyed with the idea of spamming special folks. We had such an unreasonable homeowner (general contracting their new construction so we had them for months) that I started a email folder of annoying email lists to sign them up for. I have also daydreamed about signing people up for free health care quotes. Those robocallers never stop.


----------



## Master Mark

TheOfficeGirl said:


> I have toyed with the idea of spamming special folks. We had such an unreasonable homeowner (general contracting their new construction so we had them for months) that I started a email folder of annoying email lists to sign them up for. I have also daydreamed about signing people up for free health care quotes. Those robocallers never stop.



a 3 year subscription to a long list of off color magazines like gay life, blue boy or playboy ---hustler-- horse and hounds,,,, whatever you want to send them ...... might be more like just revenge.....


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> You truly got one hell of a psycho. I'll trade him for my neighbor, what do you say?




This fella is probably like an odd duck...... 

I know very well and first hand what a psycho really is........


----------



## skoronesa

Master Mark said:


> This fella is probably like an odd duck......
> 
> I know very well and first hand what a psycho really is........





Oh, you're divorced? 













.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Oh, you're divorced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





no he was married..LMFAO :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're divorced?
> [
> 
> 
> no, still happily married with kids.....
> (she makes more money than me too).:biggrin:
> 
> I had a nut case actually working for me for a few years .... his mind degraded over that period and I finally let him go..... his mind really went totally off the rails a few years afterward and then things got very ugly...
> ...:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what plumbing does to you and all of us,it drives us insane:vs_laugh::biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Tango

Today I had company working on a kitchen sink. Anyone else where animals come and sit beside you while working?


.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

Tango said:


> Today I had company working on a kitchen sink. Anyone else where animals come and sit beside you while working?
> 
> 
> .


 I wish that's all that happened today. Went to a house where they had 2 of those small yappy dogs. They barked the whole time I was there. 3 hours nonstop.


----------



## Tango

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I wish that's all that happened today. Went to a house where they had 2 of those small yappy dogs. They barked the whole time I was there. 3 hours nonstop.


My third call I was greeted by a tiny dog that was constantly sneezing and the overweight chain smoking woman wondered why. The house was clean but I couldn't get out of the house fast enough. It was literally like inhaling the smoke from her cigarette fingers. I got home and tossed all my clothes out and took a shower. I never been to a place where it was so dense and acrid. Poor dog to live in that condition.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> My third call I was greeted by a tiny dog that was constantly sneezing and the overweight chain smoking woman wondered why. The house was clean but I couldn't get out of the house fast enough. It was literally like inhaling the smoke from her cigarette fingers. I got home and tossed all my clothes out and took a shower. I never been to a place where it was so dense and acrid. Poor dog to live in that condition.





Call the aspca.......cspca?












.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Call the aspca.......cspca?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



call a korean restaurant, thats gona be a smoked doggie in another few weeks...tobacco flavored....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*When to fold 'em*

I had to clear a kitchen line clog. The woman on the phone complained on the price, she complained again when I got there so I told her do you want me to leave? She signed and I went to work. full of brown water and around 30-40 feet it was tough but finally went through. Still water in the pipe so I went to see downstairs to see the layout of the pipe. 

That's when she started to freak a little. "My son can catch e-coli and you're touching everything and he'll die" The basement had so much stuff it was incredible. I went back upstairs the kitchen wasn't really clean with dust bunnies, food crumbs dirty dishes all over and I'm thinking this mess is worse than my hands??? I tried another 4 times without success. She wasn't allowing me to try and use a 3/8" cable and cut the pipe if I got stuck. So I told her too call the big company. He replied one of his guys would be there at noon the next day with 200 feet of cable. I can imagine the guy coming with a sectional and spraying foul water all over and she'll go ape $hit.

I went to dump the dirty water in the toilet and I noticed the toilet had over a dozen streaks of pi$$. So much for keeping the place clean for her child. She insisted she flush the toilet.

I told her, NO CHARGE. Her story might be true but she was nutty at the same time.

I'm glad it's over and it's not my problem anymore!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *When to fold 'em*
> 
> I had to clear a kitchen line clog. The woman on the phone complained on the price, she complained again when I got there so I told her do you want me to leave? She signed and I went to work. full of brown water and around 30-40 feet it was tough but finally went through. Still water in the pipe so I went to see downstairs to see the layout of the pipe.
> 
> That's when she started to freak a little. "My son can catch e-coli and you're touching everything and he'll die" The basement had so much stuff it was incredible. I went back upstairs the kitchen wasn't really clean with dust bunnies, food crumbs dirty dishes all over and I'm thinking this mess is worse than my hands??? I tried another 4 times without success. She wasn't allowing me to try and use a 3/8" cable and cut the pipe if I got stuck. So I told her too call the big company. He replied one of his guys would be there at noon the next day with 200 feet of cable. I can imagine the guy coming with a sectional and spraying foul water all over and she'll go ape $hit.
> 
> I went to dump the dirty water in the toilet and I noticed the toilet had over a dozen streaks of pi$$. So much for keeping the place clean for her child. She insisted she flush the toilet.
> 
> I told her, NO CHARGE. Her story might be true but she was nutty at the same time.
> 
> I'm glad it's over and it's not my problem anymore!



ok im confused...you wont go do a free estimate, but you spent how much time here trying to clear a line and because the customer refused to let you continue work you leave and dont charge for your time??? even though it was the customer that said you cant cut pipes....


----------



## Tango

I'll send a PM.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok i'm confused...you wont go do a free estimate, but you spent how much time here trying to clear a line and because the customer refused to let you continue work you leave and don't charge for your time??? even though it was the customer that said you cant cut pipes....


CANADIAN Law if he charges then he owns the job, and must complete it,
or face fines and penalties, :devil3:


----------



## powellmatthew76

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok im confused...you wont go do a free estimate, but you spent how much time here trying to clear a line and because the customer refused to let you continue work you leave and dont charge for your time??? even though it was the customer that said you cant cut pipes....


This doesn't sound like Tango to slide on getting paid! I think he worked out a side deal

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

powellmatthew76 said:


> This doesn't sound like Tango to slide on getting paid! I think he worked out a side deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



yeah, something she could swallow...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

MASTRPLUMB said:


> CANADIAN Law if he charges then he owns the job, and must complete it,
> or face fines and penalties, :devil3:


another reason I dont like canada.....so you start a job and the customer is a wacko means you should lose pay even though customer is 100% wrong??? thats fuked up...


----------



## Master Mark

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> another reason I dont like canada.....so you start a job and the customer is a wacko means you should lose pay even though customer is 100% wrong??? thats fuked up...




sometimes its just best to walk away and not get paid... the drama and call backs are just not worth it....... 

I have had a few a-holes that I could not tolerate dealing with and simply told them to "just keep it as a gift"" and please dont call me back....

just say it a few times-----please --just keep it as a gift, 

its basically an insult but it dont sink it into their thick crazy skulls 
until you are long gone:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> sometimes its just best to walk away and not get paid... the drama and call backs are just not worth it.......
> 
> I have had a few a-holes that I could not tolerate dealing with and simply told them to "just keep it as a gift"" and please dont call me back....
> 
> just say it a few times-----please --just keep it as a gift,
> 
> its basically an insult but it dont sink it into their thick crazy skulls
> until you are long gone:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



You hit it right on the head! Better to lose 2 hours than all the drama and lost time and more money lost that comes after. Better to just move on.

Today I had 3 jobs who were nice people, one hose bib, a water heater in the afternoon and an emergency main valve swap at the evening rate and I'll be back on monday to do more work. The last job was a referal and the plumbing company they called didn't want to go. I glady took it $$$.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> another reason I dont like canada.....so you start a job and the customer is a wacko means you should lose pay even though customer is 100% wrong??? thats fuked up...


I've charged people where I couldn't do anything because the suppliers were all closed because it was a holiday. I knew they were sane so I billed my time, no complaints.


----------



## Venomthirst

Was it one of those long 1.5" kitchen horizontals tango. Sometimes they are such a pain.. or was it the main just backing into the kitchen.. 

I find sometimes with k3800 gotta run a bit of water while snaking... a guy left recently and he had k50.. I've been using the 5/8" on the end of my k3800 to drive them in then hook em to a drill with a custom adapter to really get that thick sludge moving...

I had the same thing happen to me before the lady having a conniption saying I was contaminating everything... see ya


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Was it one of those long 1.5" kitchen horizontals tango. Sometimes they are such a pain.. or was it the main just backing into the kitchen..
> 
> I find sometimes with k3800 gotta run a bit of water while snaking... a guy left recently and he had k50.. I've been using the 5/8" on the end of my k3800 to drive them in then hook em to a drill with a custom adapter to really get that thick sludge moving...
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me before the lady having a conniption saying I was contaminating everything... see ya


The 1 1/2" abs pipe was full of dirty water to the brim. I ran 30-35 feet before it got real tough but I was finally able to go 40 feet then 46'. The pipe went in the basement ceiling for about 16 feet horrizontally then off setted into a bulkhead. I couldn't check further the woman was saying I was contaminating the ceiling tiles so I said mam will your kid be lifting these tiles with a step ladder 8 feet in the air? She replied yes he'll get sick and he sometimes jumped. What a lunatic.

Even if I wanted to check further there were boxes and stuff piled floor to ceiling preventing me to enter the back room, 20 square foot packed with stuff.

If sane people only knew how many fringed and extraterrestrial people living among us is unbelievable!


----------



## Master Mark

here is something that has been hanging on our wall since the 50s....

its probably not politically correct today but piss you if you are offended


https://photos.app.goo.gl/qAqx3xu1EbUAjs1G8


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> here is something that has been hanging on our wall since the 50s....
> 
> its probably not politically correct today but piss you if you are offended
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/qAqx3xu1EbUAjs1G8



im offended................................................they should be hung not shot....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Master Mark

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> im offended................................................they should be hung not shot....:vs_laugh:



You got to be careful with the "hung" remark... that could really trigger a lot of wacko people, 

now If you had said "lynched" you probably would be thrown off this site by one of the monitors for really offending someone ....

These days, they all want to trip instantly into the past when that* L * word is said......


So are you also offended by the size of that ladies breasts too??? 
Take note that the old man is staring right at her breasts ....... its really offensive...

......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> You got to be careful with the "hung" remark... that could really trigger a lot of wacko people,
> 
> now If you had said "lynched" you probably would be thrown off this site by one of the monitors for really offending someone ....
> 
> These days, they all want to trip instantly into the past when that* L * word is said......
> 
> 
> So are you also offended by the size of that ladies breasts too???
> Take note that the old man is staring right at her breasts ....... its really offensive...
> 
> ......





LOL..she does have a big rack...:vs_laugh:they dont offend me!!!!!


----------



## Master Mark

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..she does have a big rack...:vs_laugh:they dont offend me!!!!!



welll that just shows that you are just another male chauvinist pig--
always looking at their breasts....so crude and insensitive..... 
and what about her mind--their could be a highly intelligent
person behind that huge rack.....

it could even be a man..... 
so I will let you find out what gender it is........:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> welll that just shows that you are just another male chauvinist pig--
> always looking at their breasts....so crude and insensitive.....
> and what about her mind--their could be a highly intelligent
> person behind that huge rack.....
> 
> it could even be a man.....
> so I will let you find out what gender it is........:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:..


 now you sound like my ex wife..LMFAO...
well when women stop using their big tits to get what they want and their mind only we can come back to that statement, as for being a guy, well you always have to give a reach around to make sure and check for an adams apple..


----------



## Master Mark

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> now you sound like my ex wife..LMFAO...
> well when women stop using their big tits to get what they want and their mind only we can come back to that statement, as for being a guy, well you always have to give a reach around to make sure and check for an adams apple..
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/n6fgPX3NjyA



he probably ought to go to the bathroom and wash his hands after fondling that he-she


----------



## Tango

*We hired a guy who told us he did his cottage...*

Got a call Saturday to fix a kitchen leak. After telling him the price he kept on shopping. He called a few hours later not realizing he called me again continuing to shop around. H e finally decided to hire me for Sunday morning.

He showed me the hackeroo, the faucet hadn’t a chrome piece on top of the deck, he put the large washer on top instead of below the counter it was also leaking underneath, he hadn’t installed the washer for the spray hose. I laughed at his anchor points under the counter. It was already wobbly as $hit. Take a look at the holes for the faucet, not a hole saw but a jigsaw, what a joke!!!

I think they were ashamed a little but still joked at hiring a guy who did «his cottage»




*Bonus Pic*

How to cut holes into a cabinet without a plumber...



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> You got to be careful with the "hung" remark... that could really trigger a lot of wacko people,
> 
> now If you had said "lynched" you probably would be thrown off this site by one of the monitors for really offending someone ....
> 
> 
> ......





how about im HUNG like a horse.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

Master Mark said:


> he probably ought to go to the bathroom and wash his hands after fondling that he-she





He-she, She-he, He-he, or she-she, Pretty sure if you grab the crotch of anyone in that bar you should go wash your hands 












.


----------



## Master Mark

I am getting a little tired of people using google and yelp to slap me with a bad review......

first I get some cream puff that I tried to save 100 bucks do it to me on Yelp

now today I get a 2 star review from some dead bead guy who I repaired his water heater for back in mid jan of 2019.. His credit card bounced and I did not have his telephone number so I sent him a past due notice...... Of course he ignored this notice and never called me..... 

I tried to get his card to go through every month or two and it finally went through on Sunday......for $175.00 

Then this clown goes and gives me a 2 star review crying about having to budget for this service call......and how sneaky it was that I charged him for the bill 8 months past due.......:crying::crying:

I think he has made the shi/ list and I am looking forward to the next boat and sport show downtown.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*I hired a construction guy....*

The guy said he's hired an under the table construction guy because there was a ceiling leak, he replaced the bathroom fan saying it was the air duct that produced water. I tell you some customers are cheap, gullible and not very smart. Some time later, months or years I get his call.

I had to locate yhe leak on the second floor that tied into the lav, he had already cut a hole in the 1st floor ceiling so I opened the wall in the closet to find 2 baseboard nails in the stack. I also noticed water coming from above so I opened higher. I explained to the wife as the guy was at work there were 2 leaks, one from the nails and another from the vent. I fixed the lower part and told them to get a roofer to check the drip from the vent. I told the husband when he finally arrived the insulation was probably wet and would drip for a couple days.

All was well, I got paid but he calls back at 9:30 all discouraged saying it's leaking even worse now when they used the tub. I said sir the tub is in another room and not even on the same pipe! So I go there in the morning and the woman starts to nag nag nagging arguing it was the lav and my fault I hadn't glued the pipe and she wanted me to put some glue on the fernco because she saw water. I tried to explain the second leak came from above where the vent was so I decided not to respond anymore to her nagging, she wasn't believing me anyway. I put towels to stop the leak from above to show my repair was good. After 3 tests I said so now will you agree the repair is ok, she finally realized I was right. She told me I was nice when I was heading out the door.

Damn waste of my time and the freaking attitude, the comments of costing lot of money, I didn't repair it properly.... Both their numbers will be labeled Do Not Answer. Why don't they just continue hiring goons instead.



.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> *I hired a construction guy....*
> 
> The guy said he's hired an under the table construction guy because there was a ceiling leak, he replaced the bathroom fan saying it was the air duct that produced water. I tell you some customers are cheap, gullible and not very smart. Some time later, months or years I get his call.
> 
> I had to locate yhe leak on the second floor that tied into the lav, he had already cut a hole in the 1st floor ceiling so I opened the wall in the closet to find 2 baseboard nails in the stack. I also noticed water coming from above so I opened higher. I explained to the wife as the guy was at work there were 2 leaks, one from the nails and another from the vent. I fixed the lower part and told them to get a roofer to check the drip from the vent. I told the husband when he finally arrived the insulation was probably wet and would drip for a couple days.
> 
> All was well, I got paid but he calls back at 9:30 all discouraged saying it's leaking even worse now when they used the tub. I said sir the tub is in another room and not even on the same pipe! So I go there in the morning and the woman starts to nag nag nagging arguing it was the lav and my fault I hadn't glued the pipe and she wanted me to put some glue on the fernco because she saw water. I tried to explain the second leak came from above where the vent was so I decided not to respond anymore to her nagging, she wasn't believing me anyway. I put towels to stop the leak from above to show my repair was good. After 3 tests I said so now will you agree the repair is ok, she finally realized I was right. She told me I was nice when I was heading out the door.
> 
> Damn waste of my time and the freaking attitude, the comments of costing lot of money, I didn't repair it properly.... Both their numbers will be labeled Do Not Answer. Why don't they just continue hiring goons instead.
> 
> 
> 
> .


How dare you not glue the fernco!

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it one of those long 1.5" kitchen horizontals tango. Sometimes they are such a pain.. or was it the main just backing into the kitchen..
> 
> I find sometimes with k3800 gotta run a bit of water while snaking... a guy left recently and he had k50.. I've been using the 5/8" on the end of my k3800 to drive them in then hook em to a drill with a custom adapter to really get that thick sludge moving...
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me before the lady having a conniption saying I was contaminating everything... see ya
> 
> 
> 
> The 1 1/2" abs pipe was full of dirty water to the brim. I ran 30-35 feet before it got real tough but I was finally able to go 40 feet then 46'. The pipe went in the basement ceiling for about 16 feet horrizontally then off setted into a bulkhead. I couldn't check further the woman was saying I was contaminating the ceiling tiles so I said mam will your kid be lifting these tiles with a step ladder 8 feet in the air? She replied yes he'll get sick and he sometimes jumped. What a lunatic.
> 
> Even if I wanted to check further there were boxes and stuff piled floor to ceiling preventing me to enter the back room, 20 square foot packed with stuff.
> 
> If sane people only knew how many fringed and extraterrestrial people living among us is unbelievable!
Click to expand...

What you all are describing is a common, grease stoppage, I wouldn’t touch that line with anything less the a 3/8” cable with a small clog chopper. You most likely went through the stoppage but didn’t stir it up enough to make the water drop.

Think of it like putting a fork in Jell-O, once you pull it out and push past it takes the same shape again.


----------



## Venomthirst

Yea pudding lines.. many passes with a little water running as you move through it displace a little let's a little more behind it until it's clear... I used dish washer adapter with hose and a y and 90... 90 is to catch overflow y for cable... common here too flat 1.5" kitchen waste drainage and long runs


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Yea pudding lines.. many passes with a little water running as you move through it displace a little let's a little more behind it until it's clear... I used dish washer adapter with hose and a y and 90... 90 is to catch overflow y for cable... common here too flat 1.5" kitchen waste drainage and long runs


Send me a picture of what you are talking about, I'll show you mine.

Kitchen lines in my opinion should be 2 ". Drain cleaning a 1 1/2" is always tough.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> Send me a picture of what you are talking about, I'll show you mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen lines in my opinion should be 2 ". Drain cleaning a 1 1/2" is always tough.


And def need a drop head for your cable 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Fatpat said:


> What you all are describing is a common, grease stoppage, I wouldn’t touch that line with anything less the a 3/8” cable with a small clog chopper. You most likely went through the stoppage but didn’t stir it up enough to make the water drop.
> 
> Think of it like putting a fork in Jell-O, once you pull it out and push past it takes the same shape again.



I told her the 3/8" might get stuck and I'd have to cut the pipes out. She said no way that's when I packed my tools up and left.


----------



## Venomthirst

I dont have a pic of it right now it's in my work van at the shop... its 2 wyes and a 90 one y is a 1/2" barb y... I hook a small garden hose with the male cut off and a faucet adapter on the female...... 

If the faucet doesnt have the normal aerator then I just hook up to the 3/8" valve and use a 1/2" male x 3/4 standard garden hose and hook my hose up that way... 

Same accessory I use to thaw drains using a similar setup I told you about previously

My 3/8 cable will go through 1.5" no problem even with ones of bends... I haven't video taped anything because someone stole my thread name lol.. 

I mostly did it for showing my wife and family what I do at work..

If your interested in more I'll send you pics your far enough away to not be competition not that I care really anyways


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango does your 3/8" cable have the air craft cable in it or is it the other style Inner core


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> I dont have a pic of it right now it's in my work van at the shop... its 2 wyes and a 90 one y is a 1/2" barb y... I hook a small garden hose with the male cut off and a faucet adapter on the female......
> 
> If the faucet doesnt have the normal aerator then I just hook up to the 3/8" valve and use a 1/2" male x 3/4 standard garden hose and hook my hose up that way...
> 
> Same accessory I use to thaw drains using a similar setup I told you about previously
> 
> My 3/8 cable will go through 1.5" no problem even with ones of bends... I haven't video taped anything because someone stole my thread name lol..
> 
> I mostly did it for showing my wife and family what I do at work..
> 
> If your interested in more I'll send you pics your far enough away to not be competition not that I care really anyways


Ok it's pretty much the same what I use. I do have an adjustable leg so all my work is outside the cabinet.

Stole your thread??? Is there something I can fix?


----------



## Tango

*The apprentice....*


What a day, it's now 8pm and I'm still in a go go go state.
I received like 5 calls in the afternoon and couldn't keep track of my schedule while working in a customers house.

Anyway the man wanted to fix the "sink issue" I burst out laughing at the drain contraption. I said who the hell did that??? He said we have an apprentice plumber in the family who had just graduated plumbing school. My wife was there when he did that and he kept cutting pieces and restarting and cutting more pieces and starting over and over again. The kid and the wife were both discouraged :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

I said who does he work for now? "He quit the plumbing trade and works as a clerk in pharmacy". It just shows you not everyone can become a plumber.

Where do I start... The dishwasher hooked directly on the sewer pipe
Jumbalaya of black pipes
The other complaint was the lack of water flow at the fridge.
Funny looking valves on the left and pinhole hacker valve for the fridge... :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango

*No No No NOOO!*

Got a call for a kitchen leak and it dripped under the tub.... When I got there, I simply told her to call someone else, From the hole they made under the tub I saw the hackery underneath and I could only imagine the $hit show. I said mam when did you buy this house? She replied 1 year ago. I said mam the tub, walls and probably the kitchen cabinets have to go.

Someone hacked in the tub and the only way to reach the kitchen drain pipe is to remove the tub. Then to do the thing to code is to break concrete and redo everything.

I also found out it was her tenant's bathroom. I'm not getting involved in this mess.



.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> *No No No NOOO!*
> 
> Got a call for a kitchen leak and it dripped under the tub.... When I got there, I simply told her to call someone else, From the hole they made under the tub I saw the hackery underneath and I could only imagine the $hit show. I said mam when did you buy this house? She replied 1 year ago. I said mam the tub, walls and probably the kitchen cabinets have to go.
> 
> Someone hacked in the tub and the only way to reach the kitchen drain pipe is to remove the tub. Then to do the thing to code is to break concrete and redo everything.
> 
> I also found out it was her tenant's bathroom. I'm not getting involved in this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice fernco fitting on a 22 degree angle.... but it works....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

_*I am not alone with soaps....*_

I spoke to an ex electrician working at HD and he told me a fellow electrician had started his own electric service company in the local area. He too dealt with a lot of situations and off the wall people and too many cheapskates. It got to a point it created friction with his wife because the customers always squirmed and received nasty comments on prices(Just like I get). He sold everything and returned be an employee again.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> _*I am not alone with soaps....*_
> 
> I spoke to an ex electrician working at HD and he told me a fellow electrician had started his own electric service company in the local area. He too dealt with a lot of situations and off the wall people and too many cheapskates. It got to a point it created friction with his wife because the customers always squirmed and received nasty comments on prices(Just like I get). *He sold everything and returned be an employee again.*



If the truth be known, you are only hearing about half the story with the electrician,,, their is no way in hell would I ever sell off and close down my business just because of idiots and cheap skates busting my balls once in a while........

.I personally could never go back to working for someone... with all the back stabbing, office politics , brown nosing and passing the buck to the newest guys at the company........ 
and I doubt that you probably could not do it either........

my guess is the electrician just could not hack it in the real world for what ever lame ass reasons or excuse he wishes to make up...

The truth is more something to do with in-competence, poor work habits, drinking, gambling, laziness or whatever.. :crying:


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> If the truth be known, you are only hearing about half the story with the electrician,,, their is no way in hell would I ever sell off and close down my business just because of idiots and cheap skates busting my balls once in a while........
> 
> .I personally could never go back to working for someone... with all the back stabbing, office politics , brown nosing and passing the buck to the newest guys at the company........
> and I doubt that you probably could not do it either........
> 
> my guess is the electrician just could not hack it in the real world for what ever lame ass reasons or excuse he wishes to make up...
> 
> The truth is more something to do with in-competence, poor work habits, drinking, gambling, laziness or whatever.. :crying:


It could be half the story, we never hear the entire thing. But on the cheapskates and the comments however I get way more than once in a while, more like on a weekly basis. I wish the comments would go over my head but it ticks me off. 

You are right I won't go back to being an employee, I've traded one $hit show for another, my soaps of full of it but at least I'm better paid and I can finally go to eat out at at any restaurant without restricting my selection to find a meal costing not over 11 bucks. I can now afford a 16$ meal.:smile:

Talking about bad habits yesterday I installed a dishwasher and told the woman to call an electrician because it needed to be hardwired. The 65 year old electrician showed up and walked all over the place with his dirty and wet shoes since it was raining, he left all his junk on the floor and some he put in my things. He was cursing up and down and saying constantly he had to much work and he didn't want to be there... I won't be referring him anytime soon.

The more I see the more I realize I'm the only one taking care of people's places and act appropriately.


----------



## Tango

*Good comments today!*

A woman scheduled an appointment even though she stated my rates were higher. She then told me she'd call back. She did and scheduled and once I got to talk with to her she had conferred with her 85 year old father who was a plumber. She liked the fact I told her the rate upfront.

Her father told her a good plumber will take off his shoes, that's the first thing she checked, yep I brought my indoor shoes! :biggrin:

Then she had hired a company I worked for some time ago and the kid who showed up created a flood, a contractor friend had told her to tell the plumber to shut off the water before removing the rag from the copper pipe because it was really corroded, the kid said it was going to be fine and the pipe split in half when he removed it. The supposedly it took him an hour and a half to solder a coupling...

She'll have me back in the spring to replace a toilet and swap out a frost bib.


----------



## Tango

*Sceptic tank smell, we wonder...*

Once again I visited another «palace of diy hack». The complaint for a sewer smell, the stench hit me in the face as soon as I opened the front door! She had potpourri going on big time with a lit candle.

She had blamed the guys who installed the new septic tank and while I was there the guy showed up to get paid and was saying the smell might be coming from a bad wax seal. Hahaha no. Every contractor told these new home owners the place had funny stuff going on. The previous owner was another DIY I see every week at HD trying his best to screw it up. :vs_laugh:

I found a rag stuffed in the open stack. Three floor drains that were too small draining outside the $hit pit. Then I found the basement shower drain of 2" going to a 3" then reducing to a 2 with a p-trap in the other room going to the pit(check out the pics)

Then the idiot used a fernco on the 3" to take the gap instead of putting a 4" pipe like he was supposed to. Then there was a hole for the wire of the pump not plugged.

As a bonus she had hired a bath boutique to install the shower upstairs and it was leaking and the base was all cracked to $hit and the the installers put plugs where they drilled in the wrong place. The home owners glued some stick on tiles in the mean time. Then the drain which was too small pipe drained in what looked to be a vent. I told them to file a complaint they didn’t have a plumbing licence and it was hacked really bad.

Shower pics in the next post

.


----------



## Tango

*The famous shower(read previous post)!*


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Wow that's enough work to keep you busy for awhile poor people


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Wow that's enough work to keep you busy for awhile poor people


Most people go for the band aid fix. It's rare they want it all done right. Most times I have to fight them just to be able to put in some hammer arrestors.

I gave a high estimate price for just the 3" fernco into the tank. I'd have to build a floor over the pit so I can break concrete to just be able to put a 4" and maybe I wouldn't have enough room anyway.

Plus they don't sell individual gasket ring so I'd have to buy a new tank just for the gasket.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Lady asked if we do financing......









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

powellmatthew76 said:


> Lady asked if we do financing......
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


That's freaking horrible. Major clean up!


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> That's freaking horrible. Major clean up!


Lady said she was on a fixed income and scoffed when I charged her the hourly rate for coming out there

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark

powellmatthew76 said:


> Lady said she was on a fixed income and scoffed when I charged her the hourly rate for coming out there
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



I love it when they expect you to climb down in their crappy messes and give them a free estimate........ :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I always tell them its a service call if I go down in the crawl ---of course its been pouring down there for the last 6 months and they just cant stand the stink any longer............

also I have worked up HUGE estimates for people only to hear them say after they looked over the estimate and asked me a million questions..... 
"do you do financing??" cause I aint go no money......:crying::crying::vs_laugh:.


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Wow that's enough work to keep you busy for awhile poor people


The guy called me this afternoon really angry the smell was still there. I told him twice on the phone there weren't any guarantees I could find every source of smell and he agreed to that term.75% of the plumbing system in that house was diy. I bet the 2" vent I saw terminates in a wall or something. Then he said someone told him the loose fernco hack was the way to do it. 

Anyway I told him I'd cut the bill and half to shut him up. Let's see if he really pays.

That was the last time I ever accepted a "sewer smell job". Every one of those calls turned up people who said yes to "no guarantees" only to chew my butt.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's enough work to keep you busy for awhile poor people
> 
> 
> 
> The guy called me this afternoon really angry the smell was still there. I told him twice on the phone there weren't any guarantees I could find every source of smell and he agreed to that term.75% of the plumbing system in that house was diy. I bet the 2" vent I saw terminates in a wall or something. Anyway I told him I'd cut the bill and half to shut him up. Let's see if he really pays.
> 
> That was the last time I ever accepted a "sewer smell job". Every one of those calls turned up people who said yes to "no guarantees" only to chew my butt.
Click to expand...

 Why don't you get or make a smoke test machine? I get those calls all the time and make money off the test plus the repair. 
The one I made is compact, the size of a toolbox. Because I made it out of a toolbox, haha.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Master Mark said:


> I love it when they expect you to climb down in their crappy messes and give them a free estimate........ :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell them its a service call if I go down in the crawl ---of course its been pouring down there for the last 6 months and they just cant stand the stink any longer............
> 
> 
> 
> also I have worked up HUGE estimates for people only to hear them say after they looked over the estimate and asked me a million questions.....
> 
> "do you do financing??" cause I aint go no money......:crying::crying::vs_laugh:.


Insane bro

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Most people go for the band aid fix. It's rare they want it all done right. Most times I have to fight them just to be able to put in some hammer arrestors.
> 
> I gave a high estimate price for just the 3" fernco into the tank. I'd have to build a floor over the pit so I can break concrete to just be able to put a 4" and maybe I wouldn't have enough room anyway.
> 
> Plus they don't sell individual gasket ring so I'd have to buy a new tank just for the gasket.





Did you contact the manufacturer about the gasket? Most manufacturers would help in this situation as they rely on us to sell their crap. We ain't gonna sell it/install it if we can't get parts.

















.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Did you contact the manufacturer about the gasket? Most manufacturers would help in this situation as they rely on us to sell their crap. We ain't gonna sell it/install it if we can't get parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Most times I don't even think there are names on those tanks, and both suppliers in town don't have parts. They cater to new construction. For service parts I'm on my own. I have more faucet cartridges than both suppliers and all big box stores combined. They have almost nothing it's ridiculous.


----------



## Tango

I moved the smoke discussion to a previous thread.


----------



## Tango

*The GC is in hot water.
*


Got a call to inspect the work of a GC, the GC hired a plumbing company to do the rough in but he lied to the customer saying he used them again to do the finish. Well I redid the lav drain, he used an improper coupling and the slip joint gasket was 6 inches down the pipe in the wall.

I completely redid the kitchen sink drain then all of a sudden the pipe was loose under the cabinet, once again improper coupling down below and the vent. I also fixed the water supplies. 

He also specified in the contract no sharks well the GC put some on the lav.


He paid me and will be sending him my bill and he's going to file a complaint. I hope he'll do it. Freaking GCs thinking they can screw customers blind while screwing plumbers out of work too.



.


----------



## Tango

*Shepherd Plumber of Good Hope*

*Saturday morning....*

Woman calling, the plumber who was supposed to be in this morning got hammered drunk last night and he won't do my plumbing. I have a kitchen sink, faucet and dishwhasher to do and I'm not waiting 3 more days till monday.

After the weekend rate speech....I'll call you back within an hour.


*2nd caller (Man)*

My kitchen faucet hose is leaking, do you sell parts? I called the manufacturer and they charge 30$ for the hose and 30$ for shipping, can you sell me one for free?

Hahaha, no discounts.



*3rd caller (Man)*

I cut out the old water heater and bought another one on sale, I have no water right now, how much does it cost.

Looks like I wasn't a good shepherd....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Venomthirst

Oh too funny... should sold him parts... ask him what he needs the mark up 400% then when he comes back to say it's not.the right stuff charge him restocking fee aswell


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Oh too funny... should sold him parts... ask him what he needs the mark up 400% then when he comes back to say it's not.the right stuff charge him restocking fee aswell


He wanted parts for free.... But yeah a restocking fee would be funny.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *The GC is in hot water.
> *
> 
> 
> Got a call to inspect the work of a GC, the GC hired a plumbing company to do the rough in but he lied to the customer saying he used them again to do the finish. Well I redid the lav drain, he used an improper coupling and the slip joint gasket was 6 inches down the pipe in the wall.
> 
> I completely redid the kitchen sink drain then all of a sudden the pipe was loose under the cabinet, once again improper coupling down below and the vent. I also fixed the water supplies.
> 
> He also specified in the contract no sharks well the GC put some on the lav.
> 
> 
> He paid me and will be sending him my bill and he's going to file a complaint. I hope he'll do it. Freaking GCs thinking they can screw customers blind while screwing plumbers out of work too.
> 
> 
> 
> .




*Part 2*


They called me back the drain stack was leaking so I went there this morning and low and behold that infamous GC was there being told the foul ups he needed to redo. 

I removed my clamp which was under the cabinet kick plate, the copper pipe was dented. I had to break a few bricks of the fireplace in the basement, cut a hole in the ceiling, blindly chip the tile from inside the cabinet, enlarge the hole in the floor and repipe. That was so freaking tough to work in tight spaces. When the homeowner's wife opened the main valve it started to drip a lot, so I will be there on friday to replace the main valve.

He wasn't sure what the GC would do when I showed up. I said don't worry he knows he's in big big trouble, and then he asked if he'd get any trouble paying my bill. I said don't worry he knows, he'll gladly pay and shut up because there's 21 thousand dollar fine waiting for him. Like I expected he had his head down like dog being scolded.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The GC is in hot water.
> *
> 
> 
> Got a call to inspect the work of a GC, the GC hired a plumbing company to do the rough in but he lied to the customer saying he used them again to do the finish. Well I redid the lav drain, he used an improper coupling and the slip joint gasket was 6 inches down the pipe in the wall.
> 
> I completely redid the kitchen sink drain then all of a sudden the pipe was loose under the cabinet, once again improper coupling down below and the vent. I also fixed the water supplies.
> 
> He also specified in the contract no sharks well the GC put some on the lav.
> 
> 
> He paid me and will be sending him my bill and he's going to file a complaint. I hope he'll do it. Freaking GCs thinking they can screw customers blind while screwing plumbers out of work too.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 2*
> 
> 
> They called me back the drain stack was leaking so I went there this morning and low and behold that infamous GC was there being told the foul ups he needed to redo.
> 
> I removed my clamp which was under the cabinet kick plate, the copper pipe was dented. I had to break a few bricks of the fireplace in the basement, cut a hole in the ceiling, blindly chip the tile from inside the cabinet, enlarge the hole in the floor and repipe. That was so freaking tough to work in tight spaces. When the homeowner's wife opened the main valve it started to drip a lot, so I will be there on friday to replace the main valve.
> 
> He wasn't sure what the GC would do when I showed up. I said don't worry he knows he's in big big trouble, and then he asked if he'd get any trouble paying my bill. I said don't worry he knows, he'll gladly pay and shut up because there's 21 thousand dollar fine waiting for him. Like I expected he had his head down like dog being scolded.
Click to expand...

Karma is ruthless sometimes 🙂


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Karma is ruthless sometimes 🙂


He said he had the intention to file a complaint when all is done. If not him I know his wife will, she had the borderline pitbull hidden inside.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Not sure what happened here...









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark

powellmatthew76 said:


> Not sure what happened here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk




The mistake made here was using white silicone instead of Clear silicone which blends in much better when you slop it on that thick.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:.


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> The mistake made here was using white silicone instead of Clear silicone which blends in much better when you slop it on that thick.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:.


Nope not clear but translucent. Ask @Venomthirst about it! :biggrin::wink:


----------



## Venomthirst

Correct translucent hides everything..... tomorrow I'm finishing up job and I'll show you what "translucent" looks like and you guys will be in awe of its superior look to clear and white silicone... it is honestly the best I love it I keep tons on my truck at all times

That's not even silicone that's "Dap" acrylic or something...

You cant buy translucent at homedepot.. you guys are going to be going out looking for the stuff after


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> *The GC is in hot water.
> *
> 
> 
> Got a call to inspect the work of a GC, the GC hired a plumbing company to do the rough in but he lied to the customer saying he used them again to do the finish. Well I redid the lav drain, he used an improper coupling and the slip joint gasket was 6 inches down the pipe in the wall.
> 
> I completely redid the kitchen sink drain then all of a sudden the pipe was loose under the cabinet, once again improper coupling down below and the vent. I also fixed the water supplies.
> 
> He also specified in the contract no sharks well the GC put some on the lav.
> 
> 
> He paid me and will be sending him my bill and he's going to file a complaint. I hope he'll do it. Freaking GCs thinking they can screw customers blind while screwing plumbers out of work too.
> 
> 
> 
> .


You did the work in the pics or the GC?


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> You did the work in the pics or the GC?


GC did the finish in the pics, I cut it all out and used proper ferncos and repiped the drain. Read part 2 as well.


----------



## Tango

*Another GC doing illegal plumbing and electrical...*


Today's job, to unclog a shower drain. She had me check the dishwasher that wasn't cleaning right and looking at the plumbing part I almost got bit by the lockness monster that lives in the cabinet! Another hacked up job. She told me his guys did everything from the plumbing, electrical and everything else for 30 thousand dollars! She's also upset the pipes to the lav upstairs froze too! She has to let the water run...

I told her to file a complaint and to make a claim at the ministry and maybe get some money back. 

She still didn't understand why I charged so much though, and didn't want to have the plumbing fixed. I said mam you pay for a specialized trade, you paid your reno probably on the cheap side so that's what you get, you will probably see me again to cut everything out to save your health and save you from potential water damage. It's also your duty to verify their licensing, it's public for all to see.

It's all about nice looking cabinets, but plumbing shouldn't be in the equation. Who cares about diseases, a sick baby(she had pictures of a very young baby)... The stainless fridge has to match the dishwasher, that we can swing the money... but a dishwasher that doesn't clean, has grit and food residue is of no consequence.



.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Maybe I'm being naive, but I don't get too bent out of shape when I see hack jobs by others, unless it's a real life safety issue. The way I look at it, it is job security for me. It's enough for me that I get to shake my head, get a good story about it, and some pictures to show my buddies. 

Plus, looking like the hero and explaining to the homeowner what needs to be done, and why what was done is wrong, just makes my day. When they pick up on it and start getting pissed at the other guy, I don't fuel the fire. I just take the high road and shrug my shoulders and say I don't know why some guys do what they do, I wasn't there with him to see what conditions he was working with, time constraints, limited supplies or whatever. It's enough for me that the HO is pissed at someone else. I don't need them riled up any more. I have seen that backfire, and pretty soon they're pissed at the world and all plumbers, including me. Some owners appreciate that I try to stay professional, and it only makes them like me more.

Some plumbers go out of their way to talk **** about what another guy did, no matter how good the job, or try to make the smallest imperfection seem like a big deal. Man do I hate that. Is there no honor, no comradery any more?


----------



## Tango

goeswiththeflow said:


> Maybe I'm being naive, but I don't get too bent out of shape when I see hack jobs by others, unless it's a real life safety issue. The way I look at it, it is job security for me. It's enough for me that I get to shake my head, get a good story about it, and some pictures to show my buddies.
> 
> Plus, looking like the hero and explaining to the homeowner what needs to be done, and why what was done is wrong, just makes my day. When they pick up on it and start getting pissed at the other guy, I don't fuel the fire. I just take the high road and shrug my shoulders and say I don't know why some guys do what they do, I wasn't there with him to see what conditions he was working with, time constraints, limited supplies or whatever. It's enough for me that the HO is pissed at someone else. I don't need them riled up any more. I have seen that backfire, and pretty soon they're pissed at the world and all plumbers, including me. Some owners appreciate that I try to stay professional, and it only makes them like me more.
> 
> Some plumbers go out of their way to talk **** about what another guy did, no matter how good the job, or try to make the smallest imperfection seem like a big deal. Man do I hate that. Is there no honor, no comradery any more?


I don't talk bad about other companies because it carries a hefty fine with it except for the fake plumber in town, that one is hunting season all year round.

Still if we don't say anything the GCs keep on plumbing and customers are ignorant of it and we still lose work. There's a million GC here taking away work from trades people while screwing people blind and playing with their health.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

powellmatthew76 said:


> Lady asked if we do financing......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Sure, 50% down, 50% when the job is complete, 0% interest on the balance for 10 years.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Tango said:


> *Good comments today!*
> 
> 
> Her father told her a good plumber will take off his shoes, that's the first thing she checked, yep I brought my indoor shoes! :biggrin:


I don't understand how people can be so clueless as to rely on such pointless criteria as that to make a decision as to whether a plumber is "good" or not. 

I know guys who use "sir" and "ma'am" all day long when talking to clients. Some clients eat it up and are easily fooled, yet these guys in reality have absolutely no respect for either the client or their property.


----------



## Tango

*This morning's episode...*

Old woman, I think we have sewer back up near the toilet.

Me : I doubt that mam, the step pyramid floor is rotten and I bet it's all funny pipes under there. You were lucky you didn't fall through! (Seriously I'd be able to rip the toilet out with my pinky finger).

Look closely, the whole bathroom is on a step and the toilet is on another one! :vs_OMG:


.


----------



## Venomthirst

I hate those reverse trap american standards... extremely difficult to get the snake around... 

I see those raise bathrooms all the time


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> I hate those reverse trap american standards... extremely difficult to get the snake around...
> 
> I see those raise bathrooms all the time


I haven't snaked one yet!


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> I hate those reverse trap american standards... extremely difficult to get the snake around...
> 
> I see those raise bathrooms all the time





Tell me more about this "snake". Please tell me you aren't putting a regular snake cable down toilets. You should have a toilet auger. I have general's extending toilet auger that goes 3' and then another 3'.


They can be a bit of a pain with a toilet auger the first couple times until you figure out where to hold your hands.



Also, they aren't technically reversed. All toilets back in the day had the trap go towards the front. Makes sense with the direction the water comes from the tank. If the trap goes out the back than you have to redirect water falling from the tank 180 degrees which slows it down.
















.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Tell me more about this "snake". Please tell me you aren't putting a regular snake cable down toilets. You should have a toilet auger. I have general's extending toilet auger that goes 3' and then another 3'.
> 
> 
> They can be a bit of a pain with a toilet auger the first couple times until you figure out where to hold your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, they aren't technically reversed. All toilets back in the day had the trap go towards the front. Makes sense with the direction the water comes from the tank. If the trap goes out the back than you have to redirect water falling from the tank 180 degrees which slows it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


He's probably talking about the auger, by looking at it I can imagine the handle over the tank to fool around then imagine doing it with the 6' extended general! What a $hit show.


----------



## Venomthirst

I definitely meant toilet auger.. snakes a snake hand crank motor driven whatevers clever theres definitely a trick to them..

I have the same toilet auger as you I like the drop head one.. takes a bit of work to drive a cable around a calcified trapway


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

You guys have never snaked a toilet before? I've done it a few times. One was a toilet that they tiled over so there was no way to remove it without breaking the toilet and/or tile. The others were to dislodge objects the auger just would not get. The homeowners are made aware that there is a risk of breaking but at that point they'd need a new toilet anyway. I haven't broken a toilet yet.

Obviously using an auger is the best and first choice but there are other options. I use a 6' long 5/8 cable on the end of the drill to do it since it's easy to control the speed and torque. I've never tried it with a drum machine. I run it inside of a 1 1/2" PVC pipe with a 90 so the porcelain doesn't get scratched.


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those reverse trap american standards... extremely difficult to get the snake around...
> 
> I see those raise bathrooms all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't snaked one yet!
Click to expand...

I cleared on yesterday, it took longer to write the invoice then to clear the toilet.


----------



## Tango

*Free Work and Free Inspection Report...
*

I don't have enough people asking for free estimate now today I was asked to go to a house a couple wants to purchase and based on the inspection report he wanted me to inspect the plumbing and submit a plumbing quote for the repair so they can lower their bid. All of that of course would be free and I had to be precisely be on time at a specific hour they demanded. Their thinking is if you pay for a house inspection(By the way there's no real certified inspectors) the plumber that comes next should be free you know because they paid a wanna be inspector. This is probably the 5th idiot who calls me for the very same thing.



*Idiot*

Good thing I closed my phone during my nap because I had a message and I called him back, the old guy had just installed new kitchen cabinets and now the vent was in the way and he couldn't put the dishwasher. He wanted an AAV. No sir I don't cheat like that the vent needs to be relocated. So he asked if I could go and just and see. I told him the rate and he exclaimed loudly why you are charging money to just take a look!

Why the Fock would I want just to see a pipe?? Like I said to a real paying customer this morning I get so many calls from people thinking their issue is so easy it's preposterous for a plumber to charge money to perform a task.

This last guy made me cranky...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill




----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *Free Work and Free Inspection Report...
> *
> 
> I don't have enough people asking for free estimate now today I was asked to go to a house a couple wants to purchase and based on the inspection report he wanted me to inspect the plumbing and submit a plumbing quote for the repair so they can lower their bid. All of that of course would be free and I had to be precisely be on time at a specific hour they demanded. Their thinking is if you pay for a house inspection(By the way there's no real certified inspectors) the plumber that comes next should be free you know because they paid a wanna be inspector. This is probably the 5th idiot who calls me for the very same thing.



*Winner Winner House!*

Ok so this guy calls me back on thursday evening to say he's ready for Friday's appointment, I said hey you didn't reserve anything and I'm full. He started to panic but I was able to squeeze him in.

I got there before him and the real estate agent came to me real quick for 2 little issues, I instantly knew he was a weasel so when I saw the potential buyer I asked him if he had hired the inspector suggest by the agent and said yes and he brought him coffee and some type of hand sign. 

I asked do you want the house or not? He said no the agent pressured me to sign and my only hope to back out is the inspection. I told him don't worry I'll probably find plenty. Just by looking at the house and neigborhood my expectation paid off even more. After I was done the agent was hanging around and I told him to go, sticky guy.

Anyway what a nightmare of a diy house! Kitchen line cut off at the slab to be re-directed to the main line clean out, corroded lines, no vents in half the house fixtures, water lines in the exterior walls, lav trap for the tub, Fernco on the fittings, and so on and so on.


.


----------



## Tango

A few more...


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Real estate agents just want to close the sale.. We never get to do plumbing inspections... if we did probably RIP entire house apart..

Yup lead water service, galv water lines, rotten cast pipes... roots so bad they are pushing the floor drain lid off... 

I see my fair share of hack plumbing but I want to go home at a decent time too..
So usually I just keep my mouth shut.. hard to believe I know


----------



## Tango

I had to leave a message on his answering machine for the guy to finally pay me. Now I have 2 more to run after and one of them I'm sure will never pay. :sad2:


----------



## Tango

This story is for @Master Mark. My turn with a faucet story. A woman called to have a Grohe hose she ordered to be replaced on the kitchen faucet.

I gave her a hour's notice before I got there and had to wait 30 minute for her friend to come to this huge house made for rich people and open the door. Inside though it looked its age from the 70's.

I fooled around 15 minutes with this thing and I think the head is a one piece and incorporated with the hose and there's nothing I can do. The O-ring end goes in the head, the threaded end is what goes under the sink.

I left her the bill anyway, no freebies or discounts but I think she's not going to pay.


.


----------



## Dpeckplb

I get a random call the other morning from one of my former apprentices I worked with before I went on my own. He’s just finishing up school working for a industrial outfit but starting his own side gig up. He has his sewer machine down a drain and can not get it to come back to him and he’s frustrated. I was just finishing up a job but said I’ll come see what’s going on. So I work the machine back and forth getting the cable free. I said to him sewers busted get the guy from town with a camera. (How little he charges me it’s not worth owning one). 
He cameras it and says oh there’s a solid blockage. So I was Walking back to my truck and stepped in a road cut, it dawned on me they just ran fibre internet lines. 
I guess when they were infront of this house they bored through a 24” gas main, gas company cut broke off the sewer, Was a empty lot at the time didn’t tell anyone. 
People are moving into their brand new home and poops flooding the basement.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

My ex sister in law, was director of a care home for disabled adults,
they had a new building build and they all moved in, and everything 
is backed up tight, had the line snaked could not get though, 
Bottom line they found out that they never connected in the street main
it just ended at the curb line ! :sad2:


----------



## powellmatthew76

MASTRPLUMB said:


> My ex sister in law, was director of a care home for disabled adults,
> 
> they had a new building build and they all moved in, and everything
> 
> is backed up tight, had the line snaked could not get though,
> 
> Bottom line they found out that they never connected in the street main
> 
> it just ended at the curb line ! :sad2:


Had a similar situation one time. I was asked to camera a line for a contractor. He hired a company to reline the main in the stree . Reline was done with Cipp. 6 or 7 houses were backed up. The company failed to cut out the reinstatements lol. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

*Some people are sly.*

A woman called for her father to do a job in the evening. I told her the evening rate starting at 4pm so she conferred and called me back to say sure you can come at 3:30 and expecting it would be the day rate throughout. I'm thinking Trying to weasel eh? Nope you only get 30 minutes at the day rate. Looks like she's going to get someone else.

I don't reserve specific appointment in the afternoon and postpone other customers and wait specifically for him.


----------



## Logtec

I love these calls:
Hi I have a plumbing issue and I want to book you for tomoro afternoon, but I have called another company, if they show up I’ll cancel with you. 

I tell them I don’t book on a “Maybe!”
They say “why not?” 

They don’t understand that if when I get a call for that same time slot and turn it down, then they cancel it cost me money...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Logtec said:


> I love these calls:
> Hi I have a plumbing issue and I want to book you for tomoro afternoon, but I have called another company, if they show up I’ll cancel with you.
> 
> I tell them I don’t book on a “Maybe!”
> They say “why not?”
> 
> They don’t understand that if when I get a call for that same time slot and turn it down, then they cancel it cost me money...



easy just charge a $100.00 cancellation fee..all doctors offices do it....just get their credit card number ..that should chase the idiots away...


----------



## Logtec

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these calls:
> Hi I have a plumbing issue and I want to book you for tomoro afternoon, but I have called another company, if they show up I’ll cancel with you.
> 
> I tell them I don’t book on a “Maybe!”
> They say “why not?”
> 
> They don’t understand that if when I get a call for that same time slot and turn it down, then they cancel it cost me money...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy just charge a $100.00 cancellation fee..all doctors offices do it....just get their credit card number ..that should chase the idiots away...
Click to expand...

I rarely get these calls, I’ve mentioned a cancelation fee in the past, they usually just say “Ohh... I’ll take my chance and call you back”


----------



## Master Mark

Its 4.30 , on the eve before thanksgiving...

the phone should ring any minute now with someone needing hot water....
Of course they have been aware of their hot water issue since 9.am this morning and now they finally decide to pull their thumb out of their ass and call me......

First thing out of their mouths, you installed this heater about 9 years ago....and how long is the warranty on it and how soon can you come out and look at it?? (as if I owe them something):surprise:

normally the first thing I ask them ----Sooooo--- How come you did not call me earlier today when I was out working, what have you been doing all day???

I usually get to hear how they were busy buying thanks giving turkey and other fixings all day long , going to the mall shopping , picking up relatives from the airport, and they just never could get around to calling.....

Sorry but the sun is going down and we are now on holiday and I cant come out until Friday You have a great thanksgiving.... :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::biggrin:

I am gonna let it ring through to voice mail when it finally strikes...


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> Its 4.30 , on the eve before thanksgiving...
> 
> the phone should ring any minute now with someone needing hot water....
> Of course they have been aware of their hot water issue since 9.am this morning and now they finally decide to pull their thumb out of their ass and call me......
> 
> First thing out of their mouths, you installed this heater about 9 years ago....and how long is the warranty on it and how soon can you come out and look at it?? (as if I owe them something)<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="Surprise" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> normally the first thing I ask them ----Sooooo--- How come you did not call me earlier today when I was out working, what have you been doing all day???
> 
> I usually get to hear how they were busy buying thanks giving turkey and other fixings all day long , going to the mall shopping , picking up relatives from the airport, and they just never could get around to calling.....
> 
> Sorry but the sun is going down and we are now on holiday and I cant come out until Friday You have a great thanksgiving.... <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/biggrin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Biggrin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I am gonna let it ring through to voice mail when it finally strikes...


Why should thanksgiving be any different? I had one Our thanksgiving, at 2:30 the people decided to call because they’ve been trying to re prime the pump for 2 days since a internet line was directional drilled in 4 days earlier.


----------



## canuck92

Logtec said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those reverse trap american standards... extremely difficult to get the snake around...
> 
> I see those raise bathrooms all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't snaked one yet![/QUOTE
> 
> I cleared on yesterday, it took longer to write the invoice then to clear the toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite calles.
> 
> In the descrition on my invoice i just wrote " vicously augerd toilt several time"
> Office gets a good laugh from us once in a while
> Was having a bad day a while back an just wrote " removed ball of ****"
> Won best invoice of the year
Click to expand...


----------



## Venomthirst

I always write rediculas things my invoices.. makes life that much more interesting.. 

You get pleasure of Hennesy and hinchcliffe toilets yet.. those toilets are way worse than reverse trapway toilets..

The reverse ones aren't too bad but if they are heavily calcified or something in there.. my arm feels like jello after.. have even had to stand on toilet to bust through it with auger


----------



## Logtec

canuck92 said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those reverse trap american standards... extremely difficult to get the snake around...
> 
> I see those raise bathrooms all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't snaked one yet![/QUOTE
> 
> I cleared on yesterday, it took longer to write the invoice then to clear the toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite calles.
> 
> In the descrition on my invoice i just wrote " vicously augerd toilt several time"
> Office gets a good laugh from us once in a while
> Was having a bad day a while back an just wrote " removed ball of ****"
> Won best invoice of the year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha that is
> awesome!
Click to expand...


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *Winner Winner House!*
> 
> Ok so this guy calls me back on thursday evening to say he's ready for Friday's appointment, I said hey you didn't reserve anything and I'm full. He started to panic but I was able to squeeze him in.
> 
> I got there before him and the real estate agent came to me real quick for 2 little issues, I instantly knew he was a weasel so when I saw the potential buyer I asked him if he had hired the inspector suggest by the agent and said yes and he brought him coffee and some type of hand sign.
> 
> I asked do you want the house or not? He said no the agent pressured me to sign and my only hope to back out is the inspection. I told him don't worry I'll probably find plenty. Just by looking at the house and neigborhood my expectation paid off even more. After I was done the agent was hanging around and I told him to go, sticky guy.
> 
> Anyway what a nightmare of a diy house! Kitchen line cut off at the slab to be re-directed to the main line clean out, corroded lines, no vents in half the house fixtures, water lines in the exterior walls, lav trap for the tub, Fernco on the fittings, and so on and so on.
> 
> 
> .


Total garbage of a house


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> I had to leave a message on his answering machine for the guy to finally pay me. Now I have 2 more to run after and one of them I'm sure will never pay. :sad2:


Always always insist on the money being up front before you go,you will never get paid most likely


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Always always insist on the money being up front before you go,you will never get paid most likely


For inspections specifically? I worked on that estimate and writing it up from scratch with obligatory logos, labeling pictures and sending them in an email. It took me like 3+ hours but charged only for 2 hours. Next time I'll be charging something like 5 hours of total work. I also didn't want to write it as an inspection report in case it would be brought to court or something.

I'm also thinking to get an upfront payment for water heaters. Then again checks can bounce or be canceled.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

Venomthirst said:


> I always write rediculas things my invoices.. makes life that much more interesting..
> 
> You get pleasure of Hennessy and hinchcliffe toilets yet.. those toilets are way worse than reverse trapway toilets..
> 
> The reverse ones aren't too bad but if they are heavily calcified or something in there.. my arm feels like jello after.. have even had to stand on toilet to bust through it with auger


Any time you have a calcified toilet, Empty the water out of bowl and then
use a one gallon of muriatic acid, pour to bring bowl to level,
Use a transmission style funnel to pour acid down overflow, let set a hour 
and it will dissolve all the calcium ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

*Mr. Miyagi type $hit...*


Last friday night I had to finish 3 bathrooms, both vanities were a nightmare and this one was the grand master of nonsense. I had to use a mirror and at arm's reach so I could put a screw driver all the way back to tighten the faucet nuts. With the drawer bars in the way it was complete nonsense.

Did I mention the double bowl counter top was like 150 pounds? I had to cut the sides of the bottom moldings and had notch the existing side cabinet. The brochure stated 60" but once on site the top and bottom trim were 62" and the space available was only 60". The home owner helped me put it in place and said to hell with the freshly painted walls, lets just aarrghhh.

I hate floating vanities, I hate vanities with drawers! People think it only takes a minute to install not even thinking I had to repipe behind the wall and I had to do the drywall myself on this one.

The woman came at the end and said to me I'm really surprised you stayed calm, the other guys would of thrown fits and said get someone else.

Like I said, Mr. Miyagi type $hit...
.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *Winner Winner House!*
> 
> Ok so this guy calls me back on thursday evening to say he's ready for Friday's appointment, I said hey you didn't reserve anything and I'm full. He started to panic but I was able to squeeze him in.
> 
> I got there before him and the real estate agent came to me real quick for 2 little issues, I instantly knew he was a weasel so when I saw the potential buyer I asked him if he had hired the inspector suggest by the agent and said yes and he brought him coffee and some type of hand sign.
> 
> I asked do you want the house or not? He said no the agent pressured me to sign and my only hope to back out is the inspection. I told him don't worry I'll probably find plenty. Just by looking at the house and neigborhood my expectation paid off even more. After I was done the agent was hanging around and I told him to go, sticky guy.
> 
> Anyway what a nightmare of a diy house! Kitchen line cut off at the slab to be re-directed to the main line clean out, corroded lines, no vents in half the house fixtures, water lines in the exterior walls, lav trap for the tub, Fernco on the fittings, and so on and so on.
> 
> 
> .



Damn I forgot to put these in! How about the AAV in the first picture, will it work when it's alway under water? Look at the mudwork to contour the AAV. :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## sparky

MASTRPLUMB said:


> Any time you have a calcified toilet, Empty the water out of bowl and then
> use a one gallon of muriatic acid, pour to bring bowl to level,
> Use a transmission style funnel to pour acid down overflow, let set a hour
> and it will dissolve all the calcium ! :biggrin:


Yes,it works really good,only thing is I would add is to keep bathroom door shut and open a window:biggrin:


----------



## Tango

*I give up.
*

Spoke to a couple who did not originate from this country to go inspect a 2nd floor bathroom they were renovating, they wanted me to inspect the plumbing if it was done right and said they kicked the "contractor" off the job. I clearly stated 4 times I wouldn't do any full reno but only small repairs if they needed and the guy said sure sure will discuss when you get here. 

I had pity and felt bad for them because they were duped from the major hackery where the plumbing was all wrong, floor joist all cut up and compromised. A bunch of holes in the floor and patched like a quilt with tiny pieces of wood to try to hold the joists up. They bloody well knew they didn’t have a contract and it was a referral from a cash jobber, they didn’t want to admit it. The wacko had already installed 1/4 of the tiles in there!!!!

I felt bad for them until they got angry and upset at me because I told them I wasn't getting involved in redoing the whole plumbing system(JUST LIKE I SAID 4 TIMES on the phone!!). They couldn’t understand the floor was toast. I flat out told them I was only charging for the service call and I wasn't charging my minimum 1 hour on top of it. Then wanted a free camera inspection because he tried to run some water and it was backing up. Then they got more upset when I started to write my observations on my work order of the hackery, he thought I was cheating them because he signed my work order in the beginning. Then he didn't want to pay and I had to deal with them another 15 minutes before he handed me money for my wasted time.

I'm done, and that's it. The jokes on you.


1) free stading tub with a union trap held in place by a block of wood on some insulation.
2)His cell pic of the toilet line
3)Shower offset tee
4) Shower trap with union and look at the compromised joists

.


----------



## Tango

*TGIF...*

Short story, the guy says to me don't damage the vines! Jeezuz cripes man, do you want your house to burn down when I solder the valve??? I took out as much as I could but they always kept drooping back and kept catching of fire. I put him on fire watch inside on another valve inside the house while I was doing this one.

I'm glad the week is over and all along this job I'm thinking to myself I freaking deserve the rate I charge for all these soaps. Guess what the guy had a BMW in the driveway and made the infamous "expensive" comment.

Check out the ice...


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I always tried to add the a$$hole tax onto bills when the customer was a complete jerkoff...


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *I give up.
> *
> 
> Spoke to a couple who did not originate from this country to go inspect a 2nd floor bathroom they were renovating, they wanted me to inspect the plumbing if it was done right and said they kicked the "contractor" off the job. I clearly stated 4 times I wouldn't do any full reno but only small repairs if they needed and the guy said sure sure will discuss when you get here.
> 
> I had pity and felt bad for them because they were duped from the major hackery where the plumbing was all wrong, floor joist all cut up and compromised. A bunch of holes in the floor and patched like a quilt with tiny pieces of wood to try to hold the joists up. They bloody well knew they didn’t have a contract and it was a referral from a cash jobber, they didn’t want to admit it. The wacko had already installed 1/4 of the tiles in there!!!!
> 
> I felt bad for them until they got angry and upset at me because I told them I wasn't getting involved in redoing the whole plumbing system(JUST LIKE I SAID 4 TIMES on the phone!!). They couldn’t understand the floor was toast. I flat out told them I was only charging for the service call and I wasn't charging my minimum 1 hour on top of it. Then wanted a free camera inspection because he tried to run some water and it was backing up. Then they got more upset when I started to write my observations on my work order of the hackery, he thought I was cheating them because he signed my work order in the beginning. Then he didn't want to pay and I had to deal with them another 15 minutes before he handed me money for my wasted time.
> 
> I'm done, and that's it. The jokes on you.
> 
> 
> 1) free stading tub with a union trap held in place by a block of wood on some insulation.
> 2)His cell pic of the toilet line
> 3)Shower offset tee
> 4) Shower trap with union and look at the compromised joists
> 
> .


o

Like master mark says over and over,"run like hell and never look back" also like Clint Eastwood says,"mans got to know his limitations" lololololo:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:u


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I always tried to add the a$$hole tax onto bills when the customer was a complete jerkoff...


They usually say that comment when the bill is written up. The only place I can put that a-hole tax is in the materials, will they wonder why materials are so high?:whistling2:


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *TGIF...*
> 
> Short story, the guy says to me don't damage the vines! Jeezuz cripes man, do you want your house to burn down when I solder the valve??? I took out as much as I could but they always kept drooping back and kept catching of fire. I put him on fire watch inside on another valve inside the house while I was doing this one.
> 
> I'm glad the week is over and all along this job I'm thinking to myself I freaking deserve the rate I charge for all these soaps. Guess what the guy had a BMW in the driveway and made the infamous "expensive" comment.
> 
> Check out the ice...
> 
> 
> .


I would have tore the hell out of them "weeds" then I would have burned the crap out of them lololo:gun_bandana::gun_bandana::gun_bandana::tank:


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> o
> 
> Like master mark says over and over,"run like hell and never look back" also like Clint Eastwood says,"mans got to know his limitations" lololololo:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:u


It's not evident when you talk to them on the phone with their ultra thick accent, they don't really respond to questions. It's always vague and what you read here from my stories is the understandable version. It's like those fugitives on live PD, the police ask questions and the answers are mostly intelligible.


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> I would have tore the hell out of them "weeds" then I would have burned the crap out of them lololo:gun_bandana::gun_bandana::gun_bandana::tank:


Those vines are prime like gasoline, the tinder would travel and I had to keep slapping the flames out. :vs_OMG:


----------



## skoronesa

MASTRPLUMB said:


> Any time you have a calcified toilet, Empty the water out of bowl and then
> use a one gallon of muriatic acid, pour to bring bowl to level,
> Use a transmission style funnel to pour acid down overflow, let set a hour
> and it will dissolve all the calcium ! :biggrin:





"Muriatic" acid is Hydrochloric acid or HCl. I usually keep a gallon on the van as it works best in most cases. MOST. I find that for "buildup" which may or may not be totally calcium in a toilet that sulfuric acid works best. Much of the build up is the essence of piss. But I don't bother keeping sulfuric acid on the van most of the time because I have limited safe storage space for strong chemicals and HCl is more versatile.












.















.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *TGIF...*
> 
> Short story, the guy says to me don't damage the vines! Jeezuz cripes man, do you want your house to burn down when I solder the valve??? I took out as much as I could but they always kept drooping back and kept catching of fire. I put him on fire watch inside on another valve inside the house while I was doing this one.
> 
> I'm glad the week is over and all along this job I'm thinking to myself I freaking deserve the rate I charge for all these soaps. Guess what the guy had a BMW in the driveway and made the infamous "expensive" comment.
> 
> Check out the ice...
> 
> 
> .







Is that not a frost-free? Sometimes it's better if it isn't frost free if they already know to shut the water off inside and drain the line. Like pinkie says, "There's no such thing as a frost-free hose bibb because a little sediment or cut and water leaks by the rubber washer.". And when that happens and it ices up who are they going to curse at?


I like to do a drain inside the house so that even if the inside valve doesn't hold it just drips inside where it won't build up as ice in the pipe.


All of the ball valves I stock in the van have bleeders.













.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Is that not a frost-free? Sometimes it's better if it isn't frost free if they already know to shut the water off inside and drain the line. Like pinkie says, "There's no such thing as a frost-free hose bibb because a little sediment or cut and water leaks by the rubber washer.". And when that happens and it ices up who are they going to curse at?
> 
> 
> I like to do a drain inside the house so that even if the inside valve doesn't hold it just drips inside where it won't build up as ice in the pipe.
> 
> 
> All of the ball valves I stock in the van have bleeders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Just a regular bib on this job in an old house where the pipes run in exterior walls. A frost free would stick out from the wall.

First time I hear about an inside spare drip valve. Not a bleeder but a drain cock.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Just a regular bib on this job in an old house where the pipes run in exterior walls. A frost free would stick out from the wall.
> 
> First time I hear about an inside spare drip valve. Not a bleeder but a drain cock.







On most I just see a shut off with a bleeder or a fitting with a plug. I prefer a tee with a real valve. Makes it easier to drain long runs. The ball valve handles are easier for old people to grip than a 1/2" plug or a small bleeder cap they might lose. When I can do so easily I pipe the drain to above a slop sink or sump pit.









.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> On most I just see a shut off with a bleeder or a fitting with a plug. I prefer a tee with a real valve. Makes it easier to drain long runs. The ball valve handles are easier for old people to grip than a 1/2" plug or a small bleeder cap they might lose. When I can do so easily I pipe the drain to above a slop sink or sump pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've never seen anyone remove the drain plug. They're mostly are lucky.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> It's not evident when you talk to them on the phone with their ultra thick accent, they don't really respond to questions. It's always vague and what you read here from my stories is the understandable version. It's like those fugitives on live PD, the police ask questions and the answers are mostly intelligible.


Ahhhhh,understand!!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I've never seen anyone remove the drain plug. They're mostly are lucky.





Yeah, I see a lot of spigots that are decades old and just never froze because they get enough heat coming out from the house. Then you'll have one on the other side of the house that freezes and bursts every other year.









.


----------



## Tango

*This morning...*

I had to replace the main valve of a house this morning, the curb stop kept on letting water by. The city guy couldn't get it to stop so I told him to have the curb stop replaced.

He hands me his foreman and he starts to condescend on me that I don't know what I'm doing, it's not his valve but water from the house and so on, then he tells me the steps how to check things. Then finally he asks how long I've been plumbing. I got angry and told him to come over and try the Focking curb himself and I was billing my time to him for wasting my customer's time.

When he hung up I told the city guy to kick him in the a$$ for me. He laughed.



*This afternoon...*

I had to inspect a leak comming from the 2nd floor tub dripping into the basement. Everything was dry and then he tells me a previous plumber was there 3 weeks ago and did some things but now he was on "vacation" and he wouldn't be back so he called me.

I did more testing and everthing was still dry so I asked him when was the last time it dripped? He replied they didn't really use the tub since the last plumber was there. Well looks like he fixed it! haha. :vs_laugh: That was an easy paying job!

Anyway I took a few pics of the previous owner's diy, his tub drain... p-trap with a drain plug + an inverted tee + a threaded adapter to the upside down tee with copious amounts of glue + the beautiful over flow offset. :vs_OMG:


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Anyway I took a few pics of the previous owner's diy, his tub drain... p-trap with a drain plug + an inverted tee + a threaded adapter to the upside down tee with copious amounts of glue + the beautiful over flow offset. :vs_OMG:





Geez!! Hasn't that guy ever seen a tubular tub waste kit before? We use the good, expensive, brass ones. Gerber brand. But even a cheap plastic one would be better than this! lolz








.


----------



## Tango

*Caller 1*

Bla bla bla, you'll get the key from the neighbor. I get her address, 
That much money to change a valve! Are you priced like the others? I'm shopping somewhere else!. Click... and I'm thinking to myself good riddance!:smile:


*Caller 2*

I want a quote for a new shower pan and new faucet...
It'll be a one hour charge for a quote mam. 
Then just come out and do the job.
It'll take about a full day.
What!! It shouldn't take more than an hour and I'll call someone who will.


----------



## Venomthirst

I like to mortor those acrylic or fiber glass shower pans to the floor makes them nice an sturdy... they usually go pretty good , but it's all In the preparation..

Got a rough in nex week to put in..

needs 3" wet vent to wet vent everything... ol scotsmen wants to just wet vent lav and kitchen back vent the shower.. 

Probably end up doing it his way..

It doesnt matter to me I just sized it for him


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> I like to mortor those acrylic or fiber glass shower pans to the floor makes them nice an sturdy... they usually go pretty good , but it's all In the preparation..
> 
> Got a rough in nex week to put in..
> 
> needs 3" wet vent to wet vent everything... ol scotsmen wants to just wet vent lav and kitchen back vent the shower..
> 
> Probably end up doing it his way..
> 
> It doesnt matter to me I just sized it for him





We always set fiberglass tubs/showers in structo lite. Add very little water, you want it like bread dough.








.





.


----------



## Tango

All shower pans here are set on the subfloor. Never seen mortar or anything else.


----------



## Venomthirst

skoronesa said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to mortor those acrylic or fiber glass shower pans to the floor makes them nice an sturdy... they usually go pretty good , but it's all In the preparation..
> 
> Got a rough in nex week to put in..
> 
> needs 3" wet vent to wet vent everything... ol scotsmen wants to just wet vent lav and kitchen back vent the shower..
> 
> Probably end up doing it his way..
> 
> It doesnt matter to me I just sized it for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always set fiberglass tubs/showers in structo lite. Add very little water, you want it like bread dough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


We use a fiber glass motor mix of some sort I can remember the name it sticks to anything and its solid as hell once its in..

Poor *******s having to chisel that sucker out after lol


----------



## Toli

Venomthirst said:


> We use a fiber glass motor mix of some sort I can remember the name it sticks to anything and its solid as hell once its in..
> 
> Poor *******s having to chisel that sucker out after lol




Put a piece of visqueen over the mortar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> We always set fiberglass tubs/showers in structo lite. Add very little water, you want it like bread dough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I use sand mix concrete, the structo lite can become soft and mushy with moisture, just like I dont use plaster for around a toilet base, it just soaks in piss and smells....


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I use sand mix concrete, the structo lite can become soft and mushy with moisture, just like I dont use plaster for around a toilet base, it just soaks in piss and smells....




I would never use plaster around a toilet. If I were to use anything other than caulk from a tube it's hydraulic cement which is waterproof due to the sodium silicate. 

I use it in this one nursing home where some rooms have terribly humped tile floors. The floors slope away from the very tall cast iron flanges. For old toilets this is fine as the area around the toilet horn is higher. New toilets just sit on top of the flange with almost none of the skirt touching the floor.



Sturcto lite won't see water unless something underneath leaks in which case you need to pull the tub/pan anyway.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I would never use plaster around a toilet. If I were to use anything other than caulk from a tube it's hydraulic cement which is waterproof due to the sodium silicate.
> 
> I use it in this one nursing home where some rooms have terribly humped tile floors. The floors slope away from the very tall cast iron flanges. For old toilets this is fine as the area around the toilet horn is higher. New toilets just sit on top of the flange with almost none of the skirt touching the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sturcto lite won't see water unless something underneath leaks in which case you need to pull the tub/pan anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


on non slab installations your probably right, but anything on a slab will just soak up the normal ground moisture and soften...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> on non slab installations your probably right, but anything on a slab will just soak up the normal ground moisture and soften...



Yeah, we have like no slabs around here. If someone doesn't have a basement they have a crawlspace which is either a really short basement or the place was built on poured columns. Either way the floor below a fiberglass shower pan or tub would drain. Some guys actually drill one or two weeps holes if it's above something that will drain or be wet anyway. 





And no, the weep holes don't increase the chance of rodents, they have tons of other paths and will be there anyway.
















.


----------



## Tango

*Another hand spinner story.*


Anyway the other day I had to cold caulk this tub drain to CI. It started off with the tub being clogged and water overflowing in the furnace room. The guy called the company shown on TV, this is the 3rd time a customer told me that particular company used a 15$ hand spinner!!! It didn't clear it much so a couple days later they pistol rodded it and they pushed him for a camera inspection. The tub was 2 feet away from the main drain that was working fine!

They wouldn't repair the joint because they said they had to replace the entire line up to the street for 15 thousand dollars. He wasn't dumb enough so he called another dimwit who said something similar they had to rip out the entire basement. So he called me and I fixed the issue in under an hour. I told the guy they duped people like that because they have to pay for that TV ad. 


.


----------



## Logtec

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always set fiberglass tubs/showers in structo lite. Add very little water, you want it like bread dough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use sand mix concrete, the structo lite can become soft and mushy with moisture, just like I dont use plaster for around a toilet base, it just soaks in piss and smells....
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> *Another hand spinner story.*
> 
> 
> Anyway the other day I had to cold caulk this tub drain to CI. It started off with the tub being clogged and water overflowing in the furnace room. The guy called the company shown on TV, this is the 3rd time a customer told me that particular company used a 15$ hand spinner!!! It didn't clear it much so a couple days later they pistol rodded it and they pushed him for a camera inspection. The tub was 2 feet away from the main drain that was working fine!
> 
> They wouldn't repair the joint because they said they had to replace the entire line up to the street for 15 thousand dollars. He wasn't dumb enough so he called another dimwit who said something similar they had to rip out the entire basement. So he called me and I fixed the issue in under an hour. I told the guy they duped people like that because they have to pay for that TV ad. <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" />


Sounds like Toronto’s big boys..


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> Sounds like Toronto’s big boys..


I worked with the guy when he was a one man shop (I was a first year or second and one afternoon I went to grab a soda from my lunch box and it was gone so I asked him, did you take it? He said yeah I was thirsty so I told him if he ever went in it again I'd break his fingers. That was the last time I was lent to him from another company.

Now he screws a lot of people over. He and his employees.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *Another hand spinner story.*
> 
> 
> Anyway the other day I had to cold caulk this tub drain to CI. It started off with the tub being clogged and water overflowing in the furnace room. The guy called the company shown on TV, this is the 3rd time a customer told me that particular company used a 15$ hand spinner!!! It didn't clear it much so a couple days later they pistol rodded it and they pushed him for a camera inspection. The tub was 2 feet away from the main drain that was working fine!
> 
> They wouldn't repair the joint because they said they had to replace the entire line up to the street for 15 thousand dollars. He wasn't dumb enough so he called another dimwit who said something similar they had to rip out the entire basement. So he called me and I fixed the issue in under an hour. I told the guy they duped people like that because they have to pay for that TV ad.


And oh I just received a 5/5 star review from that guy! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Tango

*Peck Peck Peck, I'm a snob...*

Woman : I'll take an appointment on the 23 of December because I'm on vacation.(monday)

I didn't like the attitude and tone of her voice so I said nope I'm not available.

Then she said you are then going to be here at 4 pm friday after work.

I said mam I'm not going to postpone everyone for a very specific time but it might be later and it's going to be the evening rate. I could sense she had the attitude looking down at us like ants.

In that case I'll take saturday, it's the day rate.

No, same deal as evening $$$!

I'll talk to my husband.

To myself I'm thinking it's a good idea and don't ever call back!


----------



## Tango

*The GC is in hot water part 3*

*Parts 1 & 2 :*

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/adventures-soap-opera-80969/index74/#post1218514

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/adventures-soap-opera-80969/index74/#post1219098


This morning I had the job to replace the main house valve, the guy had taken pictures of the city guys doing the hydro excavation to fix the curb stop. The city guys didn't want to have their pictures taken and I know exactly why. He did take a few, There was a city worker in the 3'x3' by 7 foot deep hole that would of been bad if it caved in.

Anyway after I was done I asked about the GC. He told me he came over and didn't want to fix his chipped tiles and most of them were crooked and didn't lign up, he didn't want to pay my plumbing bill to fix his hack. He contacted the plumbing company who had done the rough in and the GC hadn't called the plumbing company to come back to do the finish. The plumbing owner was real angry because they had a contract. They sent a plumber to fix his his own deficiencies. I bet he asked him to check my work, no news on that so I passed the test and got the job this morning.

The home owner had retained 6000$ to correct the deficiencies(which is legal), the GC stormed out screaming he was putting a lean on the house. The home owner filed a complaint to the ministry, then he’s filing a complaint for illegal plumbing and I bet when they go through his licences they'll find other missing ones and didn't sub to other trades. I asked him to let me know the outcome. He’s also hiring another tiler to redo the bathroom but he has to by law to send the left over retained money back to the bastUrd GC.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> *Peck Peck Peck, I'm a snob...*
> 
> Woman : I'll take an appointment on the 23 of December because I'm on vacation.(monday)
> 
> I didn't like the attitude and tone of her voice so I said nope I'm not available.
> 
> Then she said you are then going to be here at 4 pm friday after work.
> 
> I said mam I'm not going to postpone everyone for a very specific time but it might be later and it's going to be the evening rate. I could sense she had the attitude looking down at us like ants.
> 
> In that case I'll take saturday, it's the day rate.
> 
> No, same deal as evening $$$!
> 
> I'll talk to my husband.
> 
> To myself I'm thinking it's a good idea and don't ever call back!


I saw that title and thought you were insulting me for a second.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Tango said:


> *Peck Peck Peck, I'm a snob...*
> 
> Woman : I'll take an appointment on the 23 of December because I'm on vacation.(monday)
> 
> I didn't like the attitude and tone of her voice so I said nope I'm not available.
> 
> Then she said you are then going to be here at 4 pm friday after work.
> 
> I said mam I'm not going to postpone everyone for a very specific time but it might be later and it's going to be the evening rate. I could sense she had the attitude looking down at us like ants.
> 
> In that case I'll take saturday, it's the day rate.
> 
> No, same deal as evening $$$!
> 
> I'll talk to my husband.
> 
> To myself I'm thinking it's a good idea and don't ever call back!


If she calls back you tell her what day you will be there, don't let her tell you. Make it the week of Jan 1st, then tell her that the whole holiday week is evening rate. When she doesn't like it, tell her she should have booked when she called earlier. When she hits the roof pretend like you are speaking with somone else on your end, like they just handed you something that needs your attention. Make it something not too important, like telling them what you want for lunch. Go on for a few sentences, even joke about something, then say to the woman, "OK, where were we?". People like that can't stand not to be the center of the universe, but they need to be treated like that to put them back in their place."


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> *Peck Peck Peck, I'm a snob...*
> 
> Woman : I'll take an appointment on the 23 of December because I'm on vacation.(monday)
> 
> I didn't like the attitude and tone of her voice so I said nope I'm not available.
> 
> Then she said you are then going to be here at 4 pm friday after work.
> 
> I said mam I'm not going to postpone everyone for a very specific time but it might be later and it's going to be the evening rate. I could sense she had the attitude looking down at us like ants.
> 
> In that case I'll take saturday, it's the day rate.
> 
> No, same deal as evening $$$!
> 
> I'll talk to my husband.
> 
> To myself I'm thinking it's a good idea and don't ever call back!










you already know the drama you are gonna get into so why not just tell her you are down with the flu or going on vacation for a week or two......its probably best .....



you already know she is gonna have a meltdown when you give her the bill.......:vs_laugh:



https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a1f768c76cc28c5855ff8cd8df329dac&oe=5E73BFCB


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *The GC is in hot water part 3*
> 
> *Parts 1 & 2 :*
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/adventures-soap-opera-80969/index74/#post1218514
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/adventures-soap-opera-80969/index74/#post1219098
> 
> 
> This morning I had the job to replace the main house valve, the guy had taken pictures of the city guys doing the hydro excavation to fix the curb stop. The city guys didn't want to have their pictures taken and I know exactly why. He did take a few, There was a city worker in the 3'x3' by 7 foot deep hole that would of been bad if it caved in.
> 
> Anyway after I was done I asked about the GC. He told me he came over and didn't want to fix his chipped tiles and most of them were crooked and didn't lign up, he didn't want to pay my plumbing bill to fix his hack. He contacted the plumbing company who had done the rough in and the GC hadn't called the plumbing company to come back to do the finish. The plumbing owner was real angry because they had a contract. They sent a plumber to fix his his own deficiencies. I bet he asked him to check my work, no news on that so I passed the test and got the job this morning.
> 
> The home owner had retained 6000$ to correct the deficiencies(which is legal), the GC stormed out screaming he was putting a lean on the house. The home owner filed a complaint to the ministry, then he’s filing a complaint for illegal plumbing and I bet when they go through his licences they'll find other missing ones and didn't sub to other trades. I asked him to let me know the outcome. He’s also hiring another tiler to redo the bathroom but he has to by law to send the left over retained money back to the bastUrd GC.



if the home owner is smart they will have bills for way more than the money held from the GC and should ask the GC for more money back just to make the point..


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> you already know the drama you are gonna get into so why not just tell her you are down with the flu or going on vacation for a week or two......its probably best .....
> 
> 
> 
> you already know she is gonna have a meltdown when you give her the bill.......:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a1f768c76cc28c5855ff8cd8df329dac&oe=5E73BFCB


 I wish I had those quick responses and shut them down in a split second but my brain doesn't work that fast. I'm a little more able to decline the group of people who have a tendency to make my life miserable.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I wish I had those quick responses and shut them down in a split second but my brain doesn't work that fast. I'm a little more able to decline the group of people who have a tendency to make my life miserable.



they shouldnt have to be quick responses for you, you should be ready with an answer, you do this by practicing all kinds of scenario in your head and what would be a good come back..do it while taking a dump or shower or when driving ...after a while you get a good idea of what to say when needed..


----------



## Tango

*I walked away*


First freeze call of the year, no water in the entire house. The 2 women bought a 100 year old hose this summer with a 3 1/2' crawl space. The window in the back was wide open and froze the line to the sink, I noticed more compression fittings so I knew this was a diy paradise. I tried closing the main valve right below it and it felt frozen. I took the insulation off and wow what a $hit show! The pipe popped off and there was ice in between the joints!

So I declined the job, too many headaches just reaching the spot and possible problems once the city shuts it down and I'm not equipped if it's frozen under the earth, and worst of all I'm not taking the blame when other things fail as this place needs a repipe.

As a bonus, I win the winner's award of the year. Yes I truly believe I've found a gem. Rocks to plug a stack. Enough said.


By the way I'd like to know of another way than those welder type machines for un-thawing a water a 5/8, 3/4" copper pipe or kitec pipe going underground. Too dangerous to cause damage to electronics and burn the neighbor's house.
.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

maybe you need to keep the 2 ladies warm at nite???? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *I walked away*
> 
> 
> First freeze call of the year, no water in the entire house. The 2 women bought a 100 year old hose this summer with a 3 1/2' crawl space. The window in the back was wide open and froze the line to the sink, I noticed more compression fittings so I knew this was a diy paradise. I tried closing the main valve right below it and it felt frozen. I took the insulation off and wow what a $hit show! The pipe popped off and there was ice in between the joints!
> 
> So I declined the job, too many headaches just reaching the spot and possible problems once the city shuts it down and I'm not equipped if it's frozen under the earth, and worst of all I'm not taking the blame when other things fail as this place needs a repipe.
> 
> As a bonus, I win the winner's award of the year. Yes I truly believe I've found a gem. Rocks to plug a stack. Enough said.
> 
> 
> By the way I'd like to know of another way than those welder type machines for un-thawing a water a 5/8, 3/4" copper pipe or kitec pipe going underground. Too dangerous to cause damage to electronics and burn the neighbor's house.
> .



you should have told them it needs a complete repipe and thats the only way you would do any work...and show them that frozen pipe off the main valve...
the thawing machines are safe to use and wont burn houses or damage electronics....I have one and it works great..
the way you do underground pipes it put 1 lead on the curb stop,( just use your curb wrench and clamp on that) and the other end by the main valve, turn it on and in a few minutes water is running....


if the main is frozen under ground thats there problem not yours....thats just more $$ to make, and I would price it high so if you did get it, any aggravation is compensated for..


those are probably special drainage stones..isle 5 at home depot....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> maybe you need to keep the 2 ladies warm at nite???? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I think they only loved each other...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you should have told them it needs a complete repipe and thats the only way you would do any work...and show them that frozen pipe off the main valve...
> the thawing machines are safe to use and wont burn houses or damage electronics....I have one and it works great..
> the way you do underground pipes it put 1 lead on the curb stop,( just use your curb wrench and clamp on that) and the other end by the main valve, turn it on and in a few minutes water is running....
> 
> 
> if the main is frozen under ground thats there problem not yours....thats just more $$ to make, and I would price it high so if you did get it, any aggravation is compensated for..
> 
> 
> those are probably special drainage stones..isle 5 at home depot....:vs_laugh:


As I was in the crawlspace coughing that nasty dust I thought what freaking nightmare would creep on me this time if I touched that thing. Thinking back maybe have the city shut the curb put a second valve on top and heat the bottom part if I could get it going.

I showed them pics and sent them to their phones.

It might work great for you but my insurance said I wasn't covered one penny. I also get a magazine and in the province a few houses burnt down last year or frying electronics from using them.

I don't own a curb key and probably never will. I touch it I own it. In this case the stop was in the sidewalk 6" off the foundation.

I told them it would probably be thousands and thousands of dollars or if they were lucky a 4 hour job for patch and match.


----------



## Venomthirst

We have a contract with city to thaw out water services we dont use electricity... only for inside pipes we use a thawing machine and they work great.. 

The ridgid one has a amp meter and I only run on lowest setting to achieve a certain amperage and wait


----------



## Tango

*Just Another Mouse Trap Friday.*


Nothing much to say on this one except, the woman decided to go to her appointment while I was working, she could of skipped it. So I charged 30 minutes sitting in my truck when I was done waiting for her to come back.

Nice solder joint 30 years ago... They wondered why there was no water at the sink upstairs then all of a sudden the water gushed all over while she was watching tv downstairs. She said they had just finished the kitchen upstairs. I wonder if they did the drain themselves with this awesome flat tee? :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## ken53

*The Myth is busted.*

One for our friends.:biggrin::biggrin:








Merry Christmas::smile:


----------



## Tango

*24th of December*


Woman calling to say her kitchen sink line is clogged tight. Her husband dumped poutine down the garbage disposal and the cheese probably glogged the line. Then she said she needed a plumber after 4pm because she had a christmas party.

Haha, yeah right then it gets better!

We tried a bunch of stuff including strong stuff and it didn't work.

What did you use, sulfuric acid in a bottle that's protected in a heavy duty plastic bag?

She said yeah.

Nope, I'm not playing in that stuff it's too dangerous, I'm not heading out to the hospital if I get burned.

Really I didn't know then further staements

No mam call someone else who wants to take the risk of going to the emergency on christmas eve. (I'm not spending 16 hours in the waiting room where there aren't enough chairs for everyone).


*Bonus :*

I got a kijiji message to change out a water heater. I replied to call for an appointment because I know he's looking for cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## Master Mark

I was supposed to install a 40 gallon electric this morning... had it all loaded up and ready to head out .... first I call them....then I text them----.finally after about 20 minutes they text back and say that they are out x-mas shopping and want to know if I can make it later today like around 3??:vs_laugh:

So, I i text them back and say sorry, I am going out of town today after 1 today and will see them this Friday morning.... just keep x-mas shopping.....:devil3:


----------



## Tango

*24th of December...Part 2

Somebody drank the whole eggnog and drowned from the inside out.*


I'm doing paperwork this afternoon and I get this call from an alarm company wanting me to answer a woman's call about a main valve shutting down because the sensors went off and closed it.

She calls me and I set out to her house. Oh my freaking g.o.d, I pulled the trap door just like in "the evil dead" into the crawlspace and I wanted the hell out. She complained about the alarm company not reopening the water nor sending any technician, no wonder they don't have a plumbing licence!

So anyway she phoned them and told her to operate the control pad upstairs to find out the 18 year old water heated busted at the top. More amazingly is those eggnogs who installed that thing, most of it in the crawl space and the top in a closet. You could see the mice chewed their way trough , I hope the 2 cats would at least catch them upstairs. Look at the cinder block holding the center of the house! I was able to give her cold water and anyways she wanted another cheaper company to install another to rent out. Fine by me!!!

That 1912 house was bad, an old woman not really keeping the place clean and it's too old but to con another buyer into a cheap deal.


.


----------



## Tango

I forgot about yesterday's job, short story : The water line froze so I fixed it then I opened the water, the water meter had frozen and cracked. He had to call the city to have it replaced. Then he called me again the pipe was busted in another place. After I was done I went into the furnace and found a dead, rat, my first one" He went in and we saw 2 more dead ones. I got paid and handed him a garbage bag and rubber gloves.

Shivers!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I forgot about yesterday's job, short story : The water line froze so I fixed it then I opened the water, the water meter had frozen and cracked. He had to call the city to have it replaced. Then he called me again the pipe was busted in another place. After I was done I went into the furnace and found a dead, rat, my first one" He went in and we saw 2 more dead ones. I got paid and handed him a garbage bag and rubber gloves.
> 
> Shivers!



hell the dead ones dont bite..they cant hurt you...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hell the dead ones dont bite..they cant hurt you...



Seriously, you know how often we get little old ladies who call for us to do something simple like change an aerator and when we show up and change they then go, would you mind changing this light bulb, removing these dead mice, throwing these boxes in the attic/basement, etc......


And hey why not. They don't have anyone to help, husband is dead, kids live two states away, she can't make it up/down the stairs anymore. For 95$/hr I will get rid of some dead mice.


















.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *24th of December...Part 2
> 
> Somebody drank the whole eggnog and drowned from the inside out.*
> 
> 
> I'm doing paperwork this afternoon and I get this call from an alarm company wanting me to answer a woman's call about a main valve shutting down because the sensors went off and closed it.
> 
> She calls me and I set out to her house. Oh my freaking g.o.d, I pulled the trap door just like in "the evil dead" into the crawlspace and I wanted the hell out. She complained about the alarm company not reopening the water nor sending any technician, no wonder they don't have a plumbing licence!
> 
> So anyway she phoned them and told her to operate the control pad upstairs to find out the 18 year old water heated busted at the top. More amazingly is those eggnogs who installed that thing, most of it in the crawl space and the top in a closet. You could see the mice chewed their way trough , I hope the 2 cats would at least catch them upstairs. Look at the cider block holding the center of the house! I was able to give her cold water and anyways she wanted another cheaper company to install another to rent out. Fine by me!!!
> 
> That 1912 house was bad, an old woman not really keeping the place clean and it's too old but to con another buyer into a cheap deal.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Seriously, you know how often we get little old ladies who call for us to do something simple like change an aerator and when we show up and change they then go, would you mind changing this light bulb, removing these dead mice, throwing these boxes in the attic/basement, etc......
> 
> 
> And hey why not. They don't have anyone to help, husband is dead, kids live two states away, she can't make it up/down the stairs anymore. For 95$/hr I will get rid of some dead mice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



and what else Casanova????? maybe a little rumble and they can teach you a few things...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> and what else Casanova????? maybe a little rumble and they can teach you a few things...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> and what else Casanova????? maybe a little rumble and they can teach you a few things...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:





Regardless of what they could teach me I would crush them. I need a sturdy woman like my wife.


----------



## skoronesa

Reminded me of this.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Regardless of what they could teach me I would crush them. I need a sturdy woman like my wife.



I thought that was your mom......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Reminded me of this.



you wouldnt catch me playing leap frog with any guy wearing a kilt...:surprise::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you wouldnt catch me playing leap frog with any guy wearing a kilt...:surprise::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



lolz :vs_laugh:



They're not playing leap frog, they're throwing logs.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> lolz :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not playing leap frog, they're throwing logs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



some guy in a kilt playing with logs..well that aint much better...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*The Carpet Cleaner...*

I got a letter in the mail stating I was chosen as one of the top 3 carpet cleaner in another region. I didn't even know I could clean carpets too, who would of thought drains and carpet cleaning go hand in hand! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango

*Looking for a Sunday morning bargain in the hack ads....*

Haiti man :
I saw your ad on kijiji and I live in an apartment (old building) and I don't want to tell my landlord. I tried to flush broken glass down the toilet and its clogged now. It flushed a little but now it's fully clogged.

I looked at my GF rolling my eyes.

No sir you will have to call someone else...

How do I shut the water off I'll do it myself.

Good luck!

I'm looking at my GF and asks me why I'm not going. 3 reasons, he wants a bargain on Sunday morning, it's not happening, he's not paying more than 10 bucks. Second he'll need a new toilet and say it worked perfectly fine before and 3rd I'm not going to get myself cut with glass and $hit entering my open wound.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> *Looking for a Sunday morning bargain in the hack ads....*
> 
> Haiti man :
> I saw your ad on kijiji and I live in an apartment (old building) and I don't want to tell my landlord. I tried to flush broken glass down the toilet and its clogged now. It flushed a little but now it's fully clogged.
> 
> I looked at my GF rolling my eyes.
> 
> No sir you will have to call someone else...
> 
> How do I shut the water off I'll do it myself.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I'm looking at my GF and asks me why I'm not going. 3 reasons, he wants a bargain on Sunday morning, it's not happening, he's not paying more than 10 bucks. Second he'll need a new toilet and say it worked perfectly fine before and 3rd I'm not going to get myself cut with glass and $hit entering my open wound.


Poured glass down the toliet lol

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOfficeGirl

Had a home warranty call this morning - customer just bought this home, it's vacant and he doesn't plan on moving until April. Home has no water - on a well so could be a lot of things. We are scheduling out a week at least so I tried to book him for next opening (it's not an emergency right? No one lives there!). I was informed that as an emergency room physician he was not used to making people wait. HA! Sorry Doc, we are running triage this week and your vacant house is going to have to wait!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

TheOfficeGirl said:


> Had a home warranty call this morning - customer just bought this home, it's vacant and he doesn't plan on moving until April. Home has no water - on a well so could be a lot of things. We are scheduling out a week at least so I tried to book him for next opening (it's not an emergency right? No one lives there!). I was informed that as an emergency room physician he was not used to making people wait. HA! Sorry Doc, we are running triage this week and your vacant house is going to have to wait!



throw some emergency pricing his way and he might reevaluate waiting....and how he is going to pay...
I cant tell you how many times the emergency becomes something they can wait a few days once they get the pricing as an emergency call...


----------



## Master Mark

*I went 5 rounds with a dumbass today*

I go to a house today and find someone in town from the west coast dealing with his elderly mother... He has had a bad day dealing with a stopped up septic tank then a stopped up line going to the septic,,,, so he is at his wits end and about to pull his hair out-- ok so I get it...

I went there to look at a broken water softener and he decides to take it all out on me ....... He tells me that he has a lot of iron in the water and shows me a glass from the kitchen sink all brown and bad looking.....

I tell him that I was there about 8 years ago and repaired his mothers water softener and said at that time she will need a new one some day ..... I inspect the water softener and see that the meter is broken and not working at all and of course the unit is about 20 years old....

He starts debating with me and again asking why the water is so bad looking
and I state again that the control is broken and too old to fool with so you need a new unit.......

then he asks me how do I know this...and why is the water so nasty>>>??
and I state again that the fuc/ing water softener is old and worn out and we can install a new one tomorrow......:vs_laugh:

Then he debates with me about how do I know that just a water softener will take out the iron in the system because others he has called before me have come out and attempted to sell him an Iron filter....... 

Then I tell him that his mothers water softener has been taking out the iron in the system for about 20 years without an iron filter and I am about 95% sure that my unit which is twice the capacity of your mothers will handle it ok...

if you want an iron filter that you probably dont need I can install one later for you ahead of the water softener for 1350..... 

then I get , well are you gonna test the water to see if it needs an iron filter.. then I finally say your water softener is broken and you did not have an issue over the past 20 years before it went bad.....AGAIN.

then I get well how do you know its actually bad...??

Then I finally lose it and say I know its bad because I do this for a living and you called me out here to check on it. and you watched me just check on it.......:vs_mad::vs_mad:.

I finally just walked away cause this boys brain was totally fried 

I doubt I will ever hear from him......


----------



## Logtec

Master Mark said:


> I go to a house today and find someone in town from the west coast dealing with his elderly mother... He has had a bad day dealing with a stopped up septic tank then a stopped up line going to the septic,,,, so he is at his wits end and about to pull his hair out-- ok so I get it...
> 
> I went there to look at a broken water softener and he decides to take it all out on me ....... He tells me that he has a lot of iron in the water and shows me a glass from the kitchen sink all brown and bad looking.....
> 
> I tell him that I was there about 8 years ago and repaired his mothers water softener and said at that time she will need a new one some day ..... I inspect the water softener and see that the meter is broken and not working at all and of course the unit is about 20 years old....
> 
> He starts debating with me and again asking why the water is so bad looking
> and I state again that the control is broken and too old to fool with so you need a new unit.......
> 
> then he asks me how do I know this...and why is the water so nasty>>>??
> and I state again that the fuc/ing water softener is old and worn out and we can install a new one tomorrow......<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Then he debates with me about how do I know that just a water softener will take out the iron in the system because others he has called before me have come out and attempted to sell him an Iron filter.......
> 
> Then I tell him that his mothers water softener has been taking out the iron in the system for about 20 years without an iron filter and I am about 95% sure that my unit which is twice the capacity of your mothers will handle it ok...
> 
> if you want an iron filter that you probably dont need I can install one later for you ahead of the water softener for 1350.....
> 
> then I get , well are you gonna test the water to see if it needs an iron filter.. then I finally say your water softener is broken and you did not have an issue over the past 20 years before it went bad.....AGAIN.
> 
> then I get well how do you know its actually bad...??
> 
> Then I finally lose it and say I know its bad because I do this for a living and you called me out here to check on it. and you watched me just check on it.......<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_mad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Mad" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_mad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Mad" class="inlineimg" />.
> 
> I finally just walked away cause this boys brain was totally fried
> 
> I doubt I will ever hear from him......



I hate the clients who question my opinion, again and again and then take it over the coals..


----------



## Tango

*Winner of the month*


Ok here's another winner of the month. Complaint was a boat load of leaking toilet water from the second floor, soaking the ground floor and destroying the bedroom closet in the basement.

Some idiot used a whole tube of silicone to try and patch a completely severed tee going to the tub. The woman who bought the house from her mother is going to send her my bill because she knew she hired con artists!

How about some compression hidden valves in the wall? It was a fooking tough job at 2pm. I didn't want this kind of crap this late in the day. I'm saying to myself keep my eyes on the prize, keep my eyes on the prize..., I had to cut wall upstairs, downstair wall and ceiling, cut the vent stack upstairs, cut the stack below, cut the 3" going to the toilet and cut out the tub trap just to change out the tee.

Nightmare jobs, keep the prize in my mind...

When I got home I saw on the E-transfer she gave me 30$ in tip! :biggrin:


.


----------



## Tango

*Making an omelet without breaking any eggs, true story!*


Sheesh! Where do I start? Got a call for a leak from an Asian woman. I almost told her I was busy when I heard the accent but I gave her the price speech. She complained about it and she didn't understand what an hourly rate was. I guess everyone nowadays work flat rate for an employer? 

She called back later and didn't remember me, she had called many people and her neighbor referred me again. More haggling so I said it would be my pleasure if you hired someone else. She insisted I go and she'd get some money from her mother.


So off I went to this big house to realize the hose bib was frozen with a hose at the end. Yaddi yada I don't have a car... Then more haggling and not understanding the price... if I can hurry up so it costs less. She had already torn out the drywall, I was about to cut the lats so I could do my job when she cried out don't do that!!!! I said mam I need to go work in there, the drywall guy will put some back. Nooooo! 

Mam you can't make an omelet without breaking any eggs. You know what she replied, "I can try", she reached out trying to pull the lats off by hand! Ok fine it'll cost you the service call fee and I'm out of here and you can do the job yourself.

I started packing up and then she said sorry I'm such a pain in the a$$. I finally started the job. 


That's not all! All of a sudden the electricity was gone! I checked if I had cut a wire, nope but there was a telephone guy beside me and asked him if he had shut the breaker panel but he said no. I just wanted out of that place, 10 minutes later he asks if he can borrow a drill, I asked him you forgot your drill at home? He says no all my tools have cords. In this day and age still using a corded drill for screws WTF??? Sorry buddy I'm done here.

She studied my bill intently for a minute got my check and left.

Keep my eyes on the prize!! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> *Making an omelet without breaking eggs, true story!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh! Where do I start? Got a call for a leak from an Asian woman. I almost told her I was busy when I heard her accent but I gave her the price speech. She complained about it and she didn't understand what an hourly rate was. I guess everyone nowadays work flat rate for an employer?
> 
> 
> 
> She called back later and didn't remember me, she had called many people and her neighbor referred me again. More haggling so I said it would be my pleasure if you hired someone else. She insisted I go and she'd get some money from her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So off I went to this big house to realize the hose bib was frozen with a hose at the end. Yaddi yada I don't have a car... Then more haggling and not understanding the price... if I can hurry up so it costs less. She has already tore out the drywall, I was about to cut the lats so I could do my job when she cried out don't do that!!!! I said mam I need to go work in there, the drywall guy will put some back. Nooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> Mam you can't make an omelet without breaking any eggs. You know what she replied, "I can try", she reached out trying to pull the lats off by hand! Ok fine it'll cost you the service call fee and I'm out of here and you can do the job yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I started packing and then she said sorry I'm such a pain in the a$$. I finally started the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not all! All of a sudden the electricity was gone! I checked if I had cut a wire, nope but there was a telephone guy beside me and asked him if he had shut the breaker panel but he said no. I just wanted out of that place, 10 minutes later he asks if he can borrow a drill, I asked him you forgot your drill at home? He says no all my tools have cords. In this day and age still using a corded drill for screws WTF??? Sorry buddy I'm done here.
> 
> 
> 
> She studied my bill intently for a minute got my check and left.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep my eyes on the prize!! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can I borrow a drill. That's priceless!!

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dpeckplb

powellmatthew76 said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Making an omelet without breaking eggs, true story!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh! Where do I start? Got a call for a leak from an Asian woman. I almost told her I was busy when I heard her accent but I gave her the price speech. She complained about it and she didn't understand what an hourly rate was. I guess everyone nowadays work flat rate for an employer?
> 
> 
> 
> She called back later and didn't remember me, she had called many people and her neighbor referred me again. More haggling so I said it would be my pleasure if you hired someone else. She insisted I go and she'd get some money from her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So off I went to this big house to realize the hose bib was frozen with a hose at the end. Yaddi yada I don't have a car... Then more haggling and not understanding the price... if I can hurry up so it costs less. She has already tore out the drywall, I was about to cut the lats so I could do my job when she cried out don't do that!!!! I said mam I need to go work in there, the drywall guy will put some back. Nooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> Mam you can't make an omelet without breaking any eggs. You know what she replied, "I can try", she reached out trying to pull the lats off by hand! Ok fine it'll cost you the service call fee and I'm out of here and you can do the job yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I started packing and then she said sorry I'm such a pain in the a$$. I finally started the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not all! All of a sudden the electricity was gone! I checked if I had cut a wire, nope but there was a telephone guy beside me and asked him if he had shut the breaker panel but he said no. I just wanted out of that place, 10 minutes later he asks if he can borrow a drill, I asked him you forgot your drill at home? He says no all my tools have cords. In this day and age still using a corded drill for screws WTF??? Sorry buddy I'm done here.
> 
> 
> 
> She studied my bill intently for a minute got my check and left.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep my eyes on the prize!! <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_OMG.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs OMG" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_OMG.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs OMG" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Can I borrow a drill. That's priceless!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sounds like the clown from Neptune that showed up to change the water meter in my own house. Had to supply him with a drill, bucket, pliers, wire strippers.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I have had contractors working on the same job( not friends or anyone I know) ask to borrow tools and I tell them you can buy mine ( and give a crazy price) but I dont lend tools...they never come back or come back broken and then I cant do my work....and they get the you should have the tools you need speech..then they go away....sounds schitty, but im not a fking tool rental company...I have all the tools I need when I do a job..so should the next person...


----------



## Dpeckplb

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have had contractors working on the same job( not friends or anyone I know) ask to borrow tools and I tell them you can buy mine ( and give a crazy price) but I dont lend tools...they never come back or come back broken and then I cant do my work....and they get the you should have the tools you need speech..then they go away....sounds schitty, but im not a fking tool rental company...I have all the tools I need when I do a job..so should the next person...


Only time I do is when the carpenter or someone is helping me do something. If he has it in arms reach I’ll ask him. Other than that I walk myself to the truck and get it.


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> Only time I do is when the carpenter or someone is helping me do something. If he has it in arms reach I’ll ask him. Other than that I walk myself to the truck and get it.





I have damn near every tool you could possibly want for any job on the van. I never use a homeowners tools even if they are right there, seems unprofessional to me. Also, using some guys screwdriver as a beater is a bit much eh?


Ladders are another story. I have one of those aluminum extending, folding, massaging ladders and a 4 foot a frame. But I hate getting them off the van and will use anyone else's ladder if I can. Being tall enough a bucket is usually all I need anyway.










.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I need to stop being the nice guy who doesn't want to say no when asked to lend a tool. Last week worked with 2 guys from my own company, and neither one showed up with a single tool! One guy finally brought in his own sawsall because he didn't like the brand I use. Oh, gee, I'm sorry for not providing you with tools to your liking!

Two things I love more than anything are being handed back a tool at the end of the day that came from my tool bag, that I never handed out, nor was asked to loan, and someone saying "where are THE channel locks?" as though they are community property. You mean MY channel locks?? And WTF do YOU not know where they are anyway, since YOU borrowed them?


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I left a job yesterday morning thinking, man some days I love my job. Elderly lady, mobil home, which normally I hate. Could see leaking from around bathtub trap, but couldn't tell if pipe was split, nor how much I'd have to replace. Quoted high, which I tend to on mobil homes anyway, and for worst case scenario. Turned out to be just a bad seal on the trap nut. Easy access, clean and light underneath, cement slab not soil, no snow around skirt, nice friendly dog in house. I even added extra insulation which she had on hand, and taped up the retaining fabric well. She was overjoyed that I came out in the first place since several others refused when they heard mobil home, and about cried when I did the insulation and fabric. I charged less than quoted, but still made good money for what I did. Boss was happy, she was happy, I felt like a hero and got paid for it.

Then went to next call and got chased out the door by a dog that came within inches of getting me good, all because the spoiled teenage brat didn't want to keep it in the bedroom even though dad told her to. Can't win em all I guess.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

goeswiththeflow said:


> I need to stop being the nice guy who doesn't want to say no when asked to lend a tool. Last week worked with 2 guys from my own company, and neither one showed up with a single tool! One guy finally brought in his own sawsall because he didn't like the brand I use. Oh, gee, I'm sorry for not providing you with tools to your liking!
> 
> Two things I love more than anything are being handed back a tool at the end of the day that came from my tool bag, that I never handed out, nor was asked to loan, and someone saying "where are THE channel locks?" as though they are community property. You mean MY channel locks?? And WTF do YOU not know where they are anyway, since YOU borrowed them?



sometimes in life it pays to be a miserable scumbag....no one bothers you, or expects anything from you, asks for favors, borrows money, tools ...the list of pluses just goes on....:devil3:


----------



## Tango

goeswiththeflow said:


> I need to stop being the nice guy who doesn't want to say no when asked to lend a tool. Last week worked with 2 guys from my own company, and neither one showed up with a single tool! One guy finally brought in his own sawsall because he didn't like the brand I use. Oh, gee, I'm sorry for not providing you with tools to your liking!
> 
> Two things I love more than anything are being handed back a tool at the end of the day that came from my tool bag, that I never handed out, nor was asked to loan, and someone saying "where are THE channel locks?" as though they are community property. You mean MY channel locks?? And WTF do YOU not know where they are anyway, since YOU borrowed them?


On one job a dumb a$$ kept digging in my tool box saying he was used in Ontario only needed to supply a level and pliers. He was really obnoxious too. I told he was in our province now and had to supply basic hand tools. Next day he did the same thing so I told him to F-off and sit down which he did all day. Freaking moron.

One other guy when wrenching on trucks I told him every socket was 20$ deposit, from then even though he biatched he bought his own set and my sockets didn't disappear forever..


----------



## Tango

*Winner Winner Broken Dishwasher*


Today's episode, a woman asking for service for a gushing pipe under the kitchen sink. Luckily they were at home while it gushed for 5 minutes before they figured out what the noise was.

I get there and I asked this isn't a plumber who installed the dishwasher supply. She said yes it was a plumber then she changed her tune it was her brother in law. Mam this is aquarium tubing! Then she said it came in a kit. Maybe it came in a kit but these kits aren't code approved and now you know why.

After fixing there was a constant whine and the pump kept running. I removed the whole unit again to see if my pipe was kinked, nope. Then a code appeared. She called the manufacturer and she told them who installed it and the phone operator quickly replied it was a bad install so now she has to hire a repairman.

As I left she said from now on I'm only going to hire professionals. 



By the way she had a beautiful Japanese dog and usually isn't fond of strangers but the dog kept following me around wanting some attention.



Yep the saying goes pay cheap pay twice or whatever the quote is.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Winner Winner Broken Dishwasher*
> 
> 
> Today's episode, a woman asking for service for a gushing pipe under the kitchen sink. Luckily they were at home while it gushed for 5 minutes before they figured out what the noise was.
> 
> I get there and I asked this isn't a plumber who installed the dishwasher supply. She said yes it was a plumber then she changed her tune it was her brother in law. Mam this is aquarium tubing! Then she said it came in a kit. Maybe it came in a kit but these kits aren't code approved and now you know why.
> 
> After fixing there was a constant whine and the pump kept running. I removed the whole unit again to see if my pipe was kinked, nope. Then a code appeared. She called the manufacturer and she told them who installed it and the phone operator quickly replied it was a bad install so now she has to hire a repairman.
> 
> As I left she said from now on I'm only going to hire professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way she had a beautiful Japanese dog and usually isn't fond of strangers but the dog kept following me around wanting some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the saying goes pay cheap pay twice or whatever the quote is.
> 
> 
> .



people need to learn that hiring a professional and paying the price is not a cost but an investment....
this is the perfect example...now she had to pay you ti fix the leak, they have to clean up the water and any damage it caused and again she has to pay to fix a new dishwasher because of faulty install...
so did she save in the end??? NOPE...cost alot more than if it was done right the first time...


----------



## Alan

It really trips me out that people don't ever learn. A lot of times i'm their 2nd or 3rd call.

First dad or brother or neighbor tried to fix it, but they couldn't so they called the handyman, and he tried his best but it still isn't working.

Stop trying to save a dime and just call the right person to begin with.


----------



## Logtec

skoronesa said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only time I do is when the carpenter or someone is helping me do something. If he has it in arms reach I’ll ask him. Other than that I walk myself to the truck and get it.[/
> 
> 
> I have damn near every tool you could possibly want for any job on the van. I never use a homeowners tools even if they are right there, seems unprofessional to me. Also, using some guys screwdriver as a beater is a bit much eh?
> 
> 
> Ladders are another story. I have one of those aluminum extending, folding, massaging ladders and a 4 foot a frame. But I hate getting them off the van and will use anyone else's ladder if I can. Being tall enough a bucket is usually all I need anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed about the ladder and bucket step stool..
Click to expand...


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Alan said:


> It really trips me out that people don't ever learn. A lot of times i'm their 2nd or 3rd call.
> 
> First dad or brother or neighbor tried to fix it, but they couldn't so they called the handyman, and he tried his best but it still isn't working.
> 
> Stop trying to save a dime and just call the right person to begin with.


I just see it as job security, and often a chance to make more than I would have if they had called me out from the start. The other day I had a call for low hot water pressure in kitchen sink. I was discussing cartridge replacement, when she said that the husband tried to replace it already, and not only did it not fix the problem, it leaked now too, so they were sure they needed a new faucet. I didn't argue or talk about replacing the cartridge right this time, I gave them what they wanted. They were actually prepared to get a whole new sink, because someone told them that their sink and faucet were factory assembled together as one unit, and the faucet was not removable! I do have some morals, so didn't go in for that sale, but man, some people just beg to give me more money sometimes.

The ones that floor me are those that refuse to clean out the cabinet under the sink, not shovel the driveway, clear the boxes away so I can reach the main shut off, put the aggressive dog away without me having to say it, or any number of other things that cause me to add a PITA fee to my quote. Do they honestly not think they are not going to be charged more if they make it harder for me to do my job? They never taught me in school how much mark up you could make on a bag of rock salt, and the application fee when you need to spread it yourself on an icy walk.


----------



## Tango

*A 2 Minute Price...*

Arabic sounding man 

You install washer and dryer?
yes...___$$ per hour minimum one hour.
I also have a dishwasher to change, How much?
Again I repeat the rate.
No it takes 2 minute for a washer so you give price for 2 minutes.
Sure sure call someone else!!!!


Yep a 2 minute job and a free dishwasher install with it.:stupid:


----------



## WashingtonPlung

Master Mark said:


> I go to a house today and find someone in town from the west coast dealing with his elderly mother... He has had a bad day dealing with a stopped up septic tank then a stopped up line going to the septic,,,, so he is at his wits end and about to pull his hair out-- ok so I get it...
> 
> I went there to look at a broken water softener and he decides to take it all out on me ....... He tells me that he has a lot of iron in the water and shows me a glass from the kitchen sink all brown and bad looking.....
> 
> I tell him that I was there about 8 years ago and repaired his mothers water softener and said at that time she will need a new one some day ..... I inspect the water softener and see that the meter is broken and not working at all and of course the unit is about 20 years old....
> 
> He starts debating with me and again asking why the water is so bad looking
> and I state again that the control is broken and too old to fool with so you need a new unit.......
> 
> then he asks me how do I know this...and why is the water so nasty>>>??
> and I state again that the fuc/ing water softener is old and worn out and we can install a new one tomorrow......:vs_laugh:
> 
> Then he debates with me about how do I know that just a water softener will take out the iron in the system because others he has called before me have come out and attempted to sell him an Iron filter.......
> 
> Then I tell him that his mothers water softener has been taking out the iron in the system for about 20 years without an iron filter and I am about 95% sure that my unit which is twice the capacity of your mothers will handle it ok...
> 
> if you want an iron filter that you probably dont need I can install one later for you ahead of the water softener for 1350.....
> 
> then I get , well are you gonna test the water to see if it needs an iron filter.. then I finally say your water softener is broken and you did not have an issue over the past 20 years before it went bad.....AGAIN.
> 
> then I get well how do you know its actually bad...??
> 
> Then I finally lose it and say I know its bad because I do this for a living and you called me out here to check on it. and you watched me just check on it.......:vs_mad::vs_mad:.
> 
> I finally just walked away cause this boys brain was totally fried
> 
> I doubt I will ever hear from him......


He was correct for asking. You don't know if well conditions have changed and he does have Ferric iron that the softener wont remove. And technically if you work on softeners often you should pick up an Iron test kit from LaMotte to test the level.


----------



## Tango

*He wouldn't do the job because of 3/4" copper pipe.
*

Got a call at 1 pm for a 60 gallon(+-70 US gallons) water heater replacement. The guy wanted it right now, I said sure even though I needed coffee badly and I was ready for a snooze. 

So the guy told me there was a plumber who was just there earlier in the day and when he saw it was 3/4" copper pipe going to the tank he started to complain it was complicated and he also wanted to bring the heater through the garage. There were only the main stairs going to the basement. So he basically told the plumber to get out.

I asked who he was and it was a gambling plumber(biz owner) who entirely wrecked a company apart and I was the first one to jump ship from that nut house over 20 years ago. Anyway his helper was a woman, that woman is his sister the secretary probably nearing 60 years old! I told the guy the reason he complained about the pipe is that he doesn't have any stair climbing equipment and he knew he couldn't do the job. The idiot took a gamble and drove all that way out of town for this story. I bet he thought it would of been only 2-3 stairs.

He home owner complained I charged more so I replied well I didn't complain about the pipe and got here quick. :wink:

It was still a freaking tight fit going down the stairs, the L shape were not to code and I dinged the wall. I had to give a 50$ rebate, he didn't really want me to come back to fix it, It didn't really make sense either it was far. Then my main supplier were out of 60's so I had to go to another place and pay 50$ more. I'm glad this one is over.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I had a 75 gallon A.O. Shxxt on a third floor balcony, town home above a garage all white carpet for all 3 floors homeowner told us that we would be responsible for any damages, give a price of some where around
$1000.00 dollars
this was in the early 90's, and the water heater was a warranty Leaker
homeowner turned us down and me & partner were glad to walk away :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I had a 75 gallon A.O. Shxxt on a third floor balcony, town home above a garage all white carpet for all 3 floors homeowner told us that we would be responsible for any damages, give a price of some where around
> $1000.00 dollars
> this was in the early 90's, and the water heater was a warranty Leaker
> homeowner turned us down and me & partner were glad to walk away :biggrin:


Yesterday an out of the city woman called because the exterior hose bib and pipe were behind a dishwasher all crooked that had been installed by the previous diy homeowner. She also wanted a free standing tub and some diy galvanized pipes or whatever to be relocated. It was in a crawl space of 4' going to 0' where the pipes and bathroom were. She then complained she had hired the biggest name in town for a leak a while ago and they had charged 700$, she was angry they had charged so much. She looked at my reviews and she picked me.

No mam I'll pass! 

You won't get great service at an ultra low rate fixing diy stuff in a crawlspace I won't be able to get to.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I had a 75 gallon A.O. Shxxt on a third floor balcony, town home above a garage all white carpet for all 3 floors homeowner told us that we would be responsible for any damages, give a price of some where around
> $1000.00 dollars
> this was in the early 90's, and the water heater was a warranty Leaker
> homeowner turned us down and me & partner were glad to walk away :biggrin:



years ago I had a boiler job, same thing, BRAND NEW hard wood floors through the whole house and no basement entrance..I gave a " I dont want to do it price" for all the prep work of protecting the floors...didnt get it and didnt want it..wasnt worth the aggravation....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Yesterday an out of the city woman called because the exterior hose bib and pipe were behind a dishwasher all crooked that had been installed by the previous diy homeowner. She also wanted a free standing tub and some diy galvanized pipes or whatever to be relocated. It was in a crawl space of 4' going to 0' where the pipes and bathroom were. She then complained she had hired the biggest name in town for a leak a while ago and they had charged 700$, she was angry they had charged so much. She looked at my reviews and she picked me.
> 
> No mam I'll pass!
> 
> You won't get great service at an ultra low rate fixing diy stuff in a crawlspace I won't be able to get to.



there is a city by me, Long Beach, it is by the beach, lots of sand that blows in under many of the houses that were built on piers 2 ft off the ground..you have to dig yourself in and dig yourself out to do any work under these bungalows..the people paid because all the plumbers charged to get access....


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> years ago I had a boiler job, same thing, BRAND NEW hard wood floors through the whole house and no basement entrance..I gave a " I dont want to do it price" for all the prep work of protecting the floors...didnt get it and didnt want it..wasnt worth the aggravation....





Seriously, around here no carpenter will let you get away without having a basement hatch. I also think it's code but that doesn't mean much. You have to be able to pull out boilers, water heaters, etc. and anyone who thinks you can just open the floor when need be is clearly not someone you want as a customer.









.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Seriously, around here no carpenter will let you get away without having a basement hatch. I also think it's code but that doesn't mean much. You have to be able to pull out boilers, water heaters, etc. and anyone who thinks you can just open the floor when need be is clearly not someone you want as a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 newer house must have an entrance by code, but the old houses , some of them were built with steps leading only from the 1st floor, no basement stairs or anything leading to the outside...its a PITA to do major work in those houses..
perfect example was the house I bought to make a rental out of..it had NO outside entrance to the basement, I had one put in, but before that the only access to the basement was from the 1st floor..


----------



## Tango

*cheap cheap cheap*

A guy calls saying a plumber botched his reno and the free standing tub is leaking because the side job plumber used a slip joint in the ceiling.

Then the guy asks if I can do it properly but he didn't want to pay for the 200$ island drain, he knew about that part! Then he wanted a cash job. Haha, I told him you just hired a pirate and you want more shady crap. He says I want a cheap fix to sell the house will you give a warranty?

Hahha Moron!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *cheap cheap cheap*
> 
> A guy calls saying a plumber botched his reno and the free standing tub is leaking because the side job plumber used a slip joint in the ceiling.
> 
> Then the guy asks if I can do it properly but he didn't want to pay for the 200$ island drain, he knew about that part! Then he wanted a cash job. Haha, I told him you just hired a pirate and you want more shady crap. He says I want a cheap fix to sell the house will you give a warranty?
> 
> Hahha Moron!



customer: I want a cheap fix to sell the house will you give a warranty?


plumber:CLICK...


----------



## Tango

*Get me out of here*


This was a difficult customer and not very friendly, she kept her 2 little dogs yapping all the time and I wasted 15 minutes for her to write a check as she would leave to see her 2 mutts for no good reason.

She told me she didn't smell sewer gas so whatever live with you hackeroo washing machine drain. I just wanted to get out, she wasn't pleasant at all. Then she wasn't happy there were no dain cleaning warrantee, no mam I won't warrantee more hair, soap scum and lint.


I had to snake the line and realized the joint wasn't even soldered 50-60 years ago. And then we have this BWV going into a living room? :vs_OMG:



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

thats one of those take apart copper fittings for easy drain cleaning.....doesnt look like it leaked much....self sealing fittings too...:vs_laugh:did you ask why the drain in the living room? for more future hackery?


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats one of those take apart copper fittings for easy drain cleaning.....doesnt look like it leaked much....self sealing fittings too...:vs_laugh:did you ask why the drain in the living room? for more future hackery?



Haha yeah, I quickly showed her, a lot of people love to blame their old pipes breaking apart on me and demand new stuff on my dime. She read the work order and belligerently said so you don't warranty any repairs either. Nope if I replace a cartridge and it leaks after I'm gone I'm not buying you a new faucet. :thumbdown:


I didn't ask about the drain in the living room, all I wanted was to get out of that place. I hope she never calls back again either.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

> I had to snake the line and realized the joint wasn't even soldered 50-60 years ago


That is amazing to me that it went that amount of time before either showing itself or being discovered. I'm surprised that whoever put in the ABS didn't discover it. Or maybe he did, and he's the smart one for just keeping his mouth shut!?


----------



## Tango

goeswiththeflow said:


> That is amazing to me that it went that amount of time before either showing itself or being discovered. I'm surprised that whoever put in the ABS didn't discover it. Or maybe he did, and he's the smart one for just keeping his mouth shut!?


I think there may have been a tiny bead on the hub, I've seen this happen about 3 times in 2 years. I hate copper dwv, always brittle and corroded to the max and customers want to blame me it's my fault. It's the reason I don't use my water ran anymore I blew too many old and diy lines, dirty water all over the place. What a mess but it's still in the truck for rare occasion it's the perfect solution.

About the one who put the abs, it's not a plumber, no trap and vent 90's. The woman wanted me to snake from there, nope the cable won't go through that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I think there may have been a tiny bead on the hub, I've seen this happen about 3 times in 2 years. I hate copper dwv, always brittle and corroded to the max and customers want to blame me it's my fault. It's the reason I don't use my water ran anymore I blew too many old and diy lines, dirty water all over the place. What a mess but it's still in the truck for rare occasion it's the perfect solution.
> 
> About the one who put the abs, it's not a plumber.



I have seen and replaced several times the copper on the horizontal from toilets, the piss sits and rots the copper , never seen that on lead or pvc...but ripping out copper DWV is great for going to the scrap yard...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have seen and replaced several times the copper on the horizontal from toilets, the piss sits and rots the copper , never seen that on lead or pvc...but ripping out copper DWV is great for going to the scrap yard...


Surprisingly 2 weeks ago for a 10 month period I got 2.25$ for a water heater at the scrap yard and yesterday I got 20$ WTF???


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Surprisingly 2 weeks ago for a 10 month period I got 2.25$ for a water heater at the scrap yard and yesterday I got 20$ WTF???


I think they made a mistake.....maybe it was suppose to be $2.00..they added an extra 0 by mistake


----------



## Venomthirst

i get anywhere from 10-20 bucks for 1- 40 gal water heater at the local yard


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Surprisingly 2 weeks ago for a 10 month period I got 2.25$ for a water heater at the scrap yard and yesterday I got 20$ WTF???





Might depend on the insulation. If it's the newer spray foam than I imagine it's worth much less than a steel can wrapped with easily removable fiberglass.


Here steel is like ten cents a pound so even a water heater wouldn't be much. Pretty sure empty water heaters don't weigh 200lbs. since I can easily bear hug a 60. And I am sure they knock some weight off because of all the crap in the bottom.


You guys do have steel mills up there so combined with the exchange rate I guess $20CAD is prolly what a 60 gal would fetch.











.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Might depend on the insulation. If it's the newer spray foam than I imagine it's worth much less than a steel can wrapped with easily removable fiberglass.
> 
> 
> Here steel is like ten cents a pound so even a water heater wouldn't be much. Pretty sure empty water heaters don't weigh 200lbs. since I can easily bear hug a 60. And I am sure they knock some weight off because of all the crap in the bottom.
> 
> 
> You guys do have steel mills up there so combined with the exchange rate I guess $20CAD is prolly what a 60 gal would fetch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Our 60 gallons weighs about 160-170 pounds and you can't hug them they are too wide and heavy, I can just barely hug a 40.


----------



## Master Mark

Venomthirst said:


> i get anywhere from 10-20 bucks for 1- 40 gal water heater at the local yard



we used to save them here and I probably would again if I got 10 to 20 bucks each for them........ Around here they go for about 2 dollars each here and its not worth the time to spend fooling with them.... 

I threw 2 out yesterday into the alley ....so some crack head will get to work his ass off and make a whole 6 dollars for his effort.. 

Dont thank me , I have a big heart and I feel its my duty to humanity to help the stupid and inbred.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:





.


----------



## Alan

It's about a 1.5-hour drive to the nearest scrap yard for me, so I only save brass and copper.

There's a couple of local scrap metal collectors here, and I usually just donate the heaters if I'm driving by, or I'll collect 3 or 4 and he will come to pick them up.


----------



## Venomthirst

i got like 4 scrap yards within 10 minutes of my house and the largest steel mill in Canada in my back yard.. 



so i earn my 10 dollars a tank and pay by being poisoned by noxious fumes in my sleep


Had one of them 100 gal storage boilers.. it was so limed up weighed an incredible 900 lbs... i was shocked got over a hundred bucks for it


----------



## Tango

*Stairway to Hell*


I was eating lunch when a guy asked for a water heater quote. Since it felt just like a price shopper I said 50$ to check it out. I'll talk to my wife... 

I had just laid down to take an afternoon nap with the cat when he called again and gave me the go ahead. I asked him before I left how the stairs were and said they were fine. NOT!! What a freaking $hit show in this 100 year old house or something, someone in the past had cut a hole in the floor and used some rickety stairs found on the side of the road. It was split on one side. I asked the guy for some 2x4 and I had to brace the thing, 500 pounds on that thing and it would of crashed down for sure. The original house had only like 3' crawlspace and it was dug to 6' eventually. On the last step going down the staircat with the tank was hitting the back wall, had to get him to help get it off while stacking some planks to make a landing. 

The worst part was to get the old one out, there wasn’t enough room to start with the lift. I had to stack more planks while he was holding the staircat a little higher and I cursed to get it up to the first stair to strap it to the stair climber. You know there's no way to grip that freaking cylinder. man I should of brought those copycat handles I made a while ago. Then it kept getting caught in the ceiling. He gave me the go ahead to demolish that part, good thing it was carelessly installed I hammered the whole thing out and a ton of mousse poop sprinkled the guy below while ripping the ceiling out.

Another mission impossible complete. The wife didn't understand one second how insane the stairs and fubar were as if everyone has them. By the way it's the first time I get to install a Bradford, they are out of the Giants we all install, look how slim it is in the pan. The ones I usually install only leaves about an inch of gap from the the sides of the pan. 



.


----------



## Tango

*I just want it soldered...*


A guy calls for an estimate, he wants a copper drain that his father had cut into the stack and soldered and now it broke with another break somewhere else. Like usual he didn't want to pay for me to go so I told him send pics. During the day I got out of the hardware store and the guy is waiting for me at my van, same story send pics and I'm not hacking it but replacing it.

I count it up and give him the price and all of a sudden he's adding all new tub drain and toilet flange thinking it's included in the price. No you didn't mention it it'll cost more. Bla Bla it's expensive. Yeah whatever I hear that tune every week....


keep on hacking!


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *I just want it soldered...*
> 
> 
> A guy calls for an estimate, he wants a copper drain that his father had cut into the stack and soldered and now it broke with another break somewhere else. Like usual he didn't want to pay for me to go so I told him send pics. During the day I got out of the hardware store and the guy is waiting for me at my van, same story send pics and I'm not hacking it but replacing it.
> 
> I count it up and give him the price and all of a sudden he's adding all new tub drain and toilet flange thinking it's included in the price. No you didn't mention it it'll cost more. Bla Bla it's expensive. Yeah whatever I hear that tune every week....
> 
> 
> keep on hacking!
> 
> 
> .


sell him a can of putty to stick around the broken joint and hes all set...( the only use for putty...lol)


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sell him a can of putty to stick around the broken joint and hes all set...( the only use for putty...lol)


I got suckered this morning, an oriental woman with very limited local speech asked me for several days to go move some pipes and I went to see it this morning. What a freaking nightmare the house was probably from before 1950 and sometime they put a bathroom in the extension and ran pipes above the concrete pad, the entire room the walls and floor were haphardly removed. The hacking was incredible.

There was no way to put it to code without reinforcing the load bearing walls, no vents anywhere and sacrificing the low ceiling for venting to somehow tie in the hidden cast above. She wanted a shower on a 1 1/2" pipe.

Sorry mam but I'm not getting involved in this huge undertaking. No wonder she kept calling me no one wants to tackle the job.

No pics.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I got suckered this morning, an oriental woman with very limited local speech asked me for several days to go move some pipes and I went to see it this morning. What a freaking nightmare the house was probably from before 1950 and sometime they put a bathroom in the extension and ran pipes above the concrete pad, the entire room the walls and floor were haphardly removed. The hacking was incredible.
> 
> There was no way to put it to code without reinforcing the load bearing walls, no vents anywhere and sacrificing the low ceiling for venting to somehow tie in the hidden cast above. She wanted a shower on a 1 1/2" pipe.
> 
> Sorry mam but I'm not getting involved in this huge undertaking. No wonder she kept calling me no one wants to tackle the job.
> 
> No pics.



so give her a price that makes it worth your while and collect most up front......if she says no then done if she says yes then you make some good $$$...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so give her a price that makes it worth your while and collect most up front......if she says no then done if she says yes then you make some good $$$...


Like I said I declined, it didn't look like she had a real GC. She didn't mind if I hacked it, no thanks, I don't want any part of the legal ramifications.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Like I said I declined, it didn't look like she had a real GC. She didn't mind if I hacked it, no thanks, I don't want any part of the legal ramifications.


 why dont you have a GC( that you trust) that you can give work to and not depend on some hack?
this way you control the whole job..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why dont you have a GC( that you trust) that you can give work to and not depend on some hack?
> this way you control the whole job..


I don't know of any and from what I've seen not too of them many hire plumbers. Usually they hack the plumbing themselves.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I agreed to take the phone overnight and schedule calls for the next day since our on call drain guy was out, so hopefully at least we wouldn't lose the business, and they could have someone other than an answering service talk them down off the cliff and help them realize that one blocked toilet in a home with three is not a critical emergency in the middle of the night. I used my personal phone. I know, but it was a last minute thing, and I like to be flexible and help out when I can, since I would like that consideration extended to me if I need it.

So this elderly woman calls. Laundry is backed up again. Our tech was out there that morning. I told her that I would see what options we had for her, not making any promises, but not being 100% familiar with how we handle these things. I told her I would call her back, asked her if toilets and sinks are draining. She says yes. I text the tech, he can't go, says his machine is down, he needs to work on it, will go in AM. Since it's not an emergency I call her back and tell her we can have someone back out tomorrow. She flips out, unacceptable, paid money, has to work, blah blah. All I understand, except her attitude. Promise to see what I can do and call her back again. 

Contact the boss he says tell the tech he needs to go. If his machine is down fix it now or go get one from another tech and go stand behind our work. Back to the tech to give him the news. As you can imagine if you have a brain, that all this back and forth takes a little time, texts are not returned instantaneously, etc. 

As I'm working on this for her and fielding other calls, she starts calling back and filling up my voicemail with messages. I'm not answering until I have something to report. Now all of a sudden her toilet won't flush. Yeah sure. I think she had time to digest why I asked her, and decided if she said yes it would get more results. Then she works in health care, and is needed at work in the morning, on and on.

The tech was very slow in getting back to me. Didn't want to go. More back and forth. Had to explain to him how the world works, young kid. He finally agrees. So I call her back. She doesn't answer! Just as well, so I leave message and tell her that he will be there in about 90 minutes. She calls back again while I am on another call. I finally listen to all of her messages. One is that she will be available tomorrow! After all that I ignored her. I did what I promised her I would do, and she got what she wanted. I was on another call and she calls again. Did not leave a message this time. I did not call back, and I blocked her number. Not going to put up with this BS after I moved heaven and earth to get you what you wanted, and then you change your mind again. Good times.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

goeswiththeflow said:


> I agreed to take the phone overnight and schedule calls for the next day since our on call drain guy was out, so hopefully at least we wouldn't lose the business, and they could have someone other than an answering service talk them down off the cliff and help them realize that one blocked toilet in a home with three is not a critical emergency in the middle of the night. I used my personal phone. I know, but it was a last minute thing, and I like to be flexible and help out when I can, since I would like that consideration extended to me if I need it.
> 
> So this elderly woman calls. Laundry is backed up again. Our tech was out there that morning. I told her that I would see what options we had for her, not making any promises, but not being 100% familiar with how we handle these things. I told her I would call her back, asked her if toilets and sinks are draining. She says yes. I text the tech, he can't go, says his machine is down, he needs to work on it, will go in AM. Since it's not an emergency I call her back and tell her we can have someone back out tomorrow. She flips out, unacceptable, paid money, has to work, blah blah. All I understand, except her attitude. Promise to see what I can do and call her back again.
> 
> Contact the boss he says tell the tech he needs to go. If his machine is down fix it now or go get one from another tech and go stand behind our work. Back to the tech to give him the news. As you can imagine if you have a brain, that all this back and forth takes a little time, texts are not returned instantaneously, etc.
> 
> As I'm working on this for her and fielding other calls, she starts calling back and filling up my voicemail with messages. I'm not answering until I have something to report. Now all of a sudden her toilet won't flush. Yeah sure. I think she had time to digest why I asked her, and decided if she said yes it would get more results. Then she works in health care, and is needed at work in the morning, on and on.
> 
> The tech was very slow in getting back to me. Didn't want to go. More back and forth. Had to explain to him how the world works, young kid. He finally agrees. So I call her back. She doesn't answer! Just as well, so I leave message and tell her that he will be there in about 90 minutes. She calls back again while I am on another call. I finally listen to all of her messages. One is that she will be available tomorrow! After all that I ignored her. I did what I promised her I would do, and she got what she wanted. I was on another call and she calls again. Did not leave a message this time. I did not call back, and I blocked her number. Not going to put up with this BS after I moved heaven and earth to get you what you wanted, and then you change your mind again. Good times.



customers like that I just ignore and the next day I come up with an excuse about either my phone went out or I had a family medical emergency, just come up with some BS story that sounds good..those customers in the long run your better without...99% of emergencies..ARE NOT...


----------



## Tango

goeswiththeflow said:


> I agreed to take the phone overnight and schedule calls for the next day since our on call drain guy was out, so hopefully at least we wouldn't lose the business, and they could have someone other than an answering service talk them down off the cliff and help them realize that one blocked toilet in a home with three is not a critical emergency in the middle of the night. I used my personal phone. I know, but it was a last minute thing, and I like to be flexible and help out when I can, since I would like that consideration extended to me if I need it.
> 
> So this elderly woman calls. Laundry is backed up again. Our tech was out there that morning. I told her that I would see what options we had for her, not making any promises, but not being 100% familiar with how we handle these things. I told her I would call her back, asked her if toilets and sinks are draining. She says yes. I text the tech, he can't go, says his machine is down, he needs to work on it, will go in AM. Since it's not an emergency I call her back and tell her we can have someone back out tomorrow. She flips out, unacceptable, paid money, has to work, blah blah. All I understand, except her attitude. Promise to see what I can do and call her back again.
> 
> Contact the boss he says tell the tech he needs to go. If his machine is down fix it now or go get one from another tech and go stand behind our work. Back to the tech to give him the news. As you can imagine if you have a brain, that all this back and forth takes a little time, texts are not returned instantaneously, etc.
> 
> As I'm working on this for her and fielding other calls, she starts calling back and filling up my voicemail with messages. I'm not answering until I have something to report. Now all of a sudden her toilet won't flush. Yeah sure. I think she had time to digest why I asked her, and decided if she said yes it would get more results. Then she works in health care, and is needed at work in the morning, on and on.
> 
> The tech was very slow in getting back to me. Didn't want to go. More back and forth. Had to explain to him how the world works, young kid. He finally agrees. So I call her back. She doesn't answer! Just as well, so I leave message and tell her that he will be there in about 90 minutes. She calls back again while I am on another call. I finally listen to all of her messages. One is that she will be available tomorrow! After all that I ignored her. I did what I promised her I would do, and she got what she wanted. I was on another call and she calls again. Did not leave a message this time. I did not call back, and I blocked her number. Not going to put up with this BS after I moved heaven and earth to get you what you wanted, and then you change your mind again. Good times.


Sheesh welcome to my world!!!!! :vs_OMG:


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Oh god, now I'm really done. At least it wasn't an accent.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

goeswiththeflow said:


> Oh god, now I'm really done. At least it wasn't an accent.


thats tomorrow nite.....................:vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Tango

goeswiththeflow said:


> Oh god, now I'm really done. At least it wasn't an accent.


Got another accent this week calling about replacing a cartridge for his "Home Desperate" faucet. He said they didn't have any and was asking if I had any, no you call them and order it, and then he asked the price for the install. He exclaimed you charge a minimum 1 hour, it takes 15 minutes, I don't pay for the extra time!

As if I haven't heard that one before....Another blocked number. I blocked at least 6-7 callers this month and some of them were dumb a$$ white folks too.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Got another accent this week calling about replacing a cartridge for his "Home Desperate" faucet. He said they didn't have any and was asking if I had any, no you call them and order it, and then he asked the price for the install. He exclaimed you charge a minimum 1 hour, it takes 15 minutes, I don't pay for the extra time!
> 
> As if I haven't heard that one before....Another blocked number. I blocked at least 6-7 callers this month and some of them were dumb a$$ white folks too.



We have a saying to people who are like that.. usually with drains but it can work with faucets too.. It goes bring your sewer to me and Ill give you a discount..


For that one id say Bring the faucet and cartridge to me and ill give you a better price.. for Those price Fister faucets i just say they are junk and throw away faucets.. cheaper to throw it away then repair it..


will repair moen, delta, waltec and emco faucets. Riobel too but very few customers have riobel seen maybe 4 houses in last 10 years that have them


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Got another accent this week calling about replacing a cartridge for his "Home Desperate" faucet. He said they didn't have any and was asking if I had any, no you call them and order it, and then he asked the price for the install. He exclaimed you charge a minimum 1 hour, it takes 15 minutes, I don't pay for the extra time!
> 
> As if I haven't heard that one before....Another blocked number. I blocked at least 6-7 callers this month and some of them were dumb a$$ white folks too.



your answer to the 15 minute fix is...travel time..if im traveling to you I cant be working elsewhere, so you pay for my travel time and repair time that comes to the minimum charge...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your answer to the 15 minute fix is...travel time..if im traveling to you I cant be working elsewhere, so you pay for my travel time and repair time that comes to the minimum charge...


I have a service call fee plus minimum 1hr. I had to use it last week, a guy called to have his laundry tub replaced plus a washing machine stand pipe and when I got there his wife was the one who greeted me and he phoned me while I was checking it out and he lied to me saying I was there for a free estimate and he had 2 more plumber coming in giving quotes later during the day. The wife knew exactly what he was doing and agreeing to his shenanigans. I made her pay my service call.

Bast*u*rd Ahole.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I have a service call fee plus minimum 1hr. I had to use it last week, a guy called to have his laundry tub replaced plus a washing machine stand pipe and when I got there his wife was the one who greeted me and he phoned me while I was checking it out and he lied to me saying I was there for a free estimate and he had 2 more plumber coming in giving quotes later during the day. The wife knew exactly what he was doing and agreeing to his shenanigans. I made her pay my service call.
> 
> Bast*u*rd Ahole.



thats where you need to record your phone conversations or send a text to the person reinforcing the service charge and have them respond to confirm the appointment..its a PITA doing it but most people when they see they agreed to it in writing they write the check and shut up..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats where you need to record your phone conversations or send a text to the person reinforcing the service charge and have them respond to confirm the appointment..its a PITA doing it but most people when they see they agreed to it in writing they write the check and shut up..


It's too much, I'm already spending time putting all those pics on my PC. If I were to find an app that records and after a few gets deleted automatically that may be useful.


----------



## Tango

*The Horror....The Horror.*


So I had to redo this hacked tub drain that was hanging below the ceiling. The guy was apprehensive of the catching the corona virus so he wouldn't take my pen to sign the work order but the irony was his house was freaking filthy. Nope you can't catch anything if its dirty.

The freaking pipe was counter slope and full of disgusting sludge and hair that stunk real bad. I got sprayed by that nastiness in the face and the tarp got a load of it too. I have to bring the tarp to the laundromat it's so full of it.

The worst crap filled pipe in a long while. Next time I'll water ram the line to clear all the $hit first.


.


----------



## Tango

*There are no words...
*



Clogged toilet, after augering it didn't fare better, pulled the toilet then the pipe was draining fine. So I replaced the toilet with a new one still same problem. Holy crap, the only thing left was to check under the house. NO VENT!!! I had to hack it to the ancient one that was condemned. The house needs a repipe. I never seen so much crazy DIY. Never.



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *The Horror....The Horror.*
> 
> 
> So I had to redo this hacked tub drain that was hanging below the ceiling. The guy was apprehensive of the catching the corona virus so he wouldn't take my pen to sign the work order but the irony was his house was freaking filthy. Nope you can't catch anything if its dirty.
> 
> The freaking pipe was counter slope and full of disgusting sludge and hair that stunk real bad. I got sprayed by that nastiness in the face and the tarp got a load of it too. I have to bring the tarp to the laundromat it's so full of it.
> 
> The worst crap filled pipe in a long while. Next time I'll water ram the line to clear all the $hit first.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *There are no words...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Clogged toilet, after augering it didn't fare better, pulled the toilet then the pipe was draining fine. So I replaced the toilet with a new one still same problem. Holy crap, the only thing left was to check under the house. NO VENT!!! I had to hack it to the ancient one that was condemned. The house needs a repipe. I never seen so much crazy DIY. Never.
> 
> 
> 
> .


what is the 3rd picture????


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> https://youtu.be/VKcAYMb5uk4


It was exactly my idea, I wonder who else got it! :wink:

The horror!


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what is the 3rd picture????


Everything dumps into the tank except the toilet and is probably pumped straight into the back yard. What a $hit show all the crooked pipes and mess.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Everything dumps into the tank except the toilet and is probably pumped straight into the back yard. What a $hit show all the crooked pipes and mess.


thats a pump tank?? it looked like an old beat up water heater...LOL


----------



## Tango

*I'll sign papers it's not to code...*


This guy calls me up for a small reno. I decided to go check it out for free because it was only a block away. He wanted the shower to be moved to the too small pipe of 1 1/2" lav sticking out of the concrete. He didn't want the concrete to be broken so that meant the pipe too small, at the wrong place and no p-trap, he didn't want to pay for a vent because there were none. Then I asked him where the BWV was, he mumbled yadi yada the last guy who owned the house was a GC too and put one. Yeah yeah ok sure...

He told me he was a siding GC and was ready to sign papers stating he accepted it would be done all wrong, nothing to code. Nope that paperwork is worthless and I'm not buying new a new bathroom when it goes to court. He said he'd never turn against me. Sure sure, I've done too many service jobs to know people aren't honest. He was going to hire someone who was willing to hack it. Go ahead make my day!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *I'll sign papers it's not to code...*
> 
> 
> This guy calls me up for a small reno. I decided to go check it out for free because it was only a block away. He wanted the shower to be moved to the too small pipe of 1 1/2" lav sticking out of the concrete. He didn't want the concrete to be broken so that meant the pipe too small, at the wrong place and no p-trap, he didn't want to pay for a vent because there were none. Then I asked him where the BWV was, he mumbled yadi yada the last guy who owned the house was a GC too and put one. Yeah yeah ok sure...
> 
> He told me he was a siding GC and was ready to sign papers stating he accepted it would be done all wrong, nothing to code. Nope that paperwork is worthless and I'm not buying new a new bathroom when it goes to court. He said he'd never turn against me. Sure sure, I've done too many service jobs to know people aren't honest. He was going to hire someone who was willing to hack it. Go ahead make my day!





run the fuk away fast.....sounds like a trap....


yeah thats what you want paperwork documenting you are knowingly doing plumbing work unsafe and not to code...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> run the fuk away fast.....sounds like a trap....
> 
> 
> yeah thats what you want paperwork documenting you are knowingly doing plumbing work unsafe and not to code...




Oh I did run fast, I told him I would do it everything right or nothing at all. 
Before I went out the door I wished him good luck finding a plumber who would hack it. :vs_laugh:

Ha! I didn't think it that way a contract showing you volunteered to hack it. When he told me he was a GC red flags popped in my mind. Never trust a freaking GC in my area, NEVER!


----------



## Tango

*Another con artist real estate agent and fake inspector...*


New home owners who moved in 3 weeks ago, she called for a clogged laundry /kitchen line. Jeepers creepers when will the DIY stop being stupid??? There were so many hidden 90's it took me 10 minute to think how i was going to try and clear it without ripping the whole bathroom apart. The cable had a real tough time but I was lucky.

When will real estate agents and fake inspectors ever get what they deserve? Anyway they conned them stating that the plumbing was all good. 

No easy access to the main valve, a complete diy spaghetti pipe mess. Take a look at the corrugated elbow going for a tile shower. I told to keep an eye on the main water line as it will probably freeze next winter. How about notched drywall and let the pipes exposed because they wouldn't hire a plumber to run them in the studs.



.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *Another con artist real estate agent and fake inspector...*
> 
> 
> New home owners who moved in 3 weeks ago, she called for a clogged laundry /kitchen line. Jeepers creepers when will the DIY stop being stupid??? There were so many hidden 90's it took me 10 minute to think how i was going to try and clear it without ripping the whole bathroom apart. The cable had a real tough time but and I was lucky.
> 
> When will real estate agents and fake inspectors ever get what they deserve? Anyway they conned them stating that the plumbing was all good.
> 
> No easy access to the main valve, a complete diy spaghetti pipe mess. Take a look at the corrugated elbow going for a tile shower. I told to keep an ey on the main water line as it will probably freeze next winter. How about notching drywall and let the pipes exposed because they wouldn't hire a plumber to run them in the studs.






OMG Tango, you need to report this kind of schit. Or better yet, go become an inspector, certainly your area has those. Seems like you already know all the codes and laws and then you could crack down on these phucks.




There has to be an inspector you can tip off to this stuff. Or get there business cards and give them to new homeowners like these people so they can sue the "inspector" who approved this house for sale.










.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> OMG Tango, you need to report this kind of schit. Or better yet, go become an inspector, certainly your area has those. Seems like you already know all the codes and laws and then you could crack down on these phucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be an inspector you can tip off to this stuff. Or get there business cards and give them to new homeowners like these people so they can sue the "inspector" who approved this house for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm heading the advice from a member here to mind my own business because it'll explode in my face. Home owners don't really want to get involved from all those I've spoken to in the past. They just accept they were conned...

As of now anyone with 34$ with company name or birth name you can be a legit home inspector. Nothing else required, no knowledge or degree. I had to argue with my insurance the guy they sent to my own house never even worked construction and was arguing on my oil tank and I had just passed an oil pipe fitter exam 2 weeks prior. The laws are supposed to change this year and inspectors will need real certification and it will be checked out by the ministry. Yeah yeah...

I don't know how many but here it would be very hard to find an honest real estate agent and inspector. They all work together to be money maker master crooks.

I don't want to be an inspector and I refuse to do plumbing inspections because the home owners will want to put the blame on me if I miss a single item or something breaks they'll say I should of known. No thanks, I don't want more drama than my daily dose right now.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Or better yet, go become an inspector, certainly your area has those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Another thing all people who asked for an inspection didn't want to pay. They all think it's like a free estimate. They expect I don't have to pay him if it's just going to take a look. All except one and I had to run for my money for several days because he wasn't going to buy the house with all the stuff I found.

Same thing for camera inspection out of 100+ callers and dozens of customers not one wanted to pay, except a condo unit and they complained on the price. They all think it's free or something.


----------



## Tango

Hey I posted a second set of pics, where did they go??

*Pics part 2..*


.


----------



## Logtec

When are you
Just going to give in and move to Toronto? There’s lots of work here with out all the legal headaches!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Another con artist real estate agent and fake inspector...*
> 
> 
> New home owners who moved in 3 weeks ago, she called for a clogged laundry /kitchen line. Jeepers creepers when will the DIY stop being stupid??? There were so many hidden 90's it took me 10 minute to think how i was going to try and clear it without ripping the whole bathroom apart. The cable had a real tough time but and I was lucky.
> 
> When will real estate agents and fake inspectors ever get what they deserve? Anyway they conned them stating that the plumbing was all good.
> 
> No easy access to the main valve, a complete diy spaghetti pipe mess. Take a look at the corrugated elbow going for a tile shower. I told to keep an ey on the main water line as it will probably freeze next winter. How about notching drywall and let the pipes exposed because they wouldn't hire a plumber to run them in the studs.





years ago I went out with a real estate agent and she said one day she had to show a house and it had to be between certain hours and I asked why, she said high tide, so I asked what did high tide have todo with showing a house and she replied, if you go during high tide there is 3ft of water in the street and you cant pass..so im like WTF dont you have to tell the people buying the house and legally she said NO, if it doesnt effect the property itself she doesnt have to disclose the road floods..I told her she was as bad or worse than a scummy used car salesman...or saleswoman..:vs_laugh:
she just said its the buyers job to get any info about the area not hers..


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Another thing all people who asked for an inspection didn't want to pay. They all think it's like a free estimate. They expect I don't have to pay him if it's just going to take a look. All except one and I had to run for my money for several days because he wasn't going to buy the house with all the stuff I found.
> .





I meant a government inspector. A position where you could put the smack down on the hacks.









.


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> When are you
> Just going to give in and move to Toronto? There’s lots of work here with out all the legal headaches!



I have a company licence in Ontario and only did 1 job in like a year in a half. The only callers were immigrants and Patel restaurants.

All I need to do is cross the river every day and I'd have the same freedom like you but that would mean probably dropping my price by 50% and spend 3-4 hours a day stuck in traffic and long distance traveling to each house because the city is so vast.

For now I'm staying here, it's not perfect but it's home.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I meant a government inspector. A position where you could put the smack down on the hacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Like I said the rules are about to change. I saw a TV report about it a few months ago. Right now there's no ministry or government that regulates building inspectors so you can't complain to anyone that I'm aware of. The only think they can do is have a second opinion and bring the other inspector and real estate to court.

Once that's done they usually don't pay anyway.



I told the woman yesterday that all the plumbing was wrong and DIY but she didn't seem to be too worried about it and said she'd ask the notary... It's an old beat up house in an area where there's a lot of modest income.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

WOW THE SXXT YOU RUN INTO !!:vs_OMG:


----------



## Tango

*Don't need no fricking tub overflow

*..._New construction plumber, I'll just use a female adapter and call it good._



The customer ask how much to do it right?

Impossible, it's the exterior wall and I can't cut the sill plate. Or unless you want the trap in the living room gotta flip the tub and pipes upstairs... I can only fix the drain.

By the way the overflow trim upstairs isn't connected to anything so any water there and it's hello living room.

Last but not least another improper tub without a wall lip. He'll be redoing the silicone. 

NO WARRANTY! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


.


----------



## Tango

How much do you charge?

A woman call saying she tried to flush chicken wings down the toilet and it has been clogged ever since and now a month later it really stinks. What the maximum it's going to costs?

There's no minimum, you pay me as long as I'm there.

No there has to be a limit....



I'm thinking, Haha yeah whatever.... have fun with your problem. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> How much do you charge?
> 
> A woman call saying she tried to flush chicken wings down the toilet and it has been clogged ever since and now a month later it really stinks. What the maximum it's going to costs?
> 
> There's no minimum, you pay me as long as I'm there.
> 
> No there has to be a limit....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking, Haha yeah whatever.... have fun with your problem. :vs_laugh:


that right there I wouldnt waste my time even going and have to deal with stupidity...


----------



## Dpeckplb

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you charge?
> 
> A woman call saying she tried to flush chicken wings down the toilet and it has been clogged ever since and now a month later it really stinks. What the maximum it's going to costs?
> 
> There's no minimum, you pay me as long as I'm there.
> 
> No there has to be a limit....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking, Haha yeah whatever.... have fun with your problem. <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> that right there I wouldnt waste my time even going and have to deal with stupidity...
Click to expand...

I had a beef bone get down the toilet once. Right after Easter someone was helping make soup somehow there was a miscommunication and the beef bone got forgotten in the toilet. when dumping the excess broth in the toilet it went in. Lady didn’t realize it and flushed it.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> How much do you charge?
> 
> A woman call saying she tried to flush chicken wings down the toilet and it has been clogged ever since and now a month later it really stinks. What the maximum it's going to costs?
> 
> There's no minimum, you pay me as long as I'm there.
> 
> No there has to be a limit....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking, Haha yeah whatever.... have fun with your problem. :vs_laugh:



I usually tell people whit stopped up toilets its a minimum of 175 to unstop it.. Also, I wont take them out and dance with them in the yard and try to get whatever you threw down it out ..... 

If it has to be pulled then you get a new toilet costing about $550.....

We have been passing on a lot of stopped up things over the last month..

I had one lady this morning crying about being locked up in her house and now her plumbing is all clogged up with orange sand... can you tell me what is going on??

I explain to her that her water softener just threw up a ton of minerals into her plumbing system...... and you will have to have everything cleaned out...

I tell her NOT to turn on her washing machine or it will totally plug up the unit and then she starts arguing with me on the phone that she needs to do her laundry...... OK I say .....go for it... she is probably going crazy due to the lockdown 

then I get......can you drive across town 20 miles and give me a free estimate???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> I had a beef bone get down the toilet once. Right after Easter someone was helping make soup somehow there was a miscommunication and the beef bone got forgotten in the toilet. when dumping the excess broth in the toilet it went in. Lady didn’t realize it and flushed it.


I dont consider that stupidity, more of an accident, it sounded like the chicken bones were purposely put in the toilet and flushed like a garbage disposal..and then wait a month before unclogging??? thats stupidity...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> I usually tell people whit stopped up toilets its a minimum of 175 to unstop it.. Also, I wont take them out and dance with them in the yard and try to get whatever you threw down it out .....
> 
> If it has to be pulled then you get a new toilet costing about $550.....
> 
> We have been passing on a lot of stopped up things over the last month..
> 
> I had one lady this morning crying about being locked up in her house and now her plumbing is all clogged up with orange sand... can you tell me what is going on??
> 
> I explain to her that her water softener just threw up a ton of minerals into her plumbing system...... and you will have to have everything cleaned out...
> 
> I tell her NOT to turn on her washing machine or it will totally plug up the unit and then she starts arguing with me on the phone that she needs to do her laundry...... OK I say .....go for it... she is probably going crazy due to the lockdown
> 
> then I get......can you drive across town 20 miles and give me a free estimate???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:.


I hate fking people that call with a problem you give free advice and then they question it....I wonder if they tell the surgeon how to do surgery...


----------



## Tango

I've had 2 people make an appointment for monday then called a few minutes later to cancel.

An Asian woman calls for a clog so I ask do you want to wait till Monday for the regular rate or the higher rate on Saturday. She replies I'll take the regular rate so I take her info down and confirm it'll be Monday but she was confused and upset I wasn't going right now this Saturday. You just told me you wanted it cheaper!!!

Seriously I haven't met a single Asian that understood pricing (and other groups)... I just wonder why?? Something about numbers they just can't understand.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> I've had 2 people make an appointment for monday then called a few minutes later to cancel.
> 
> 
> 
> An Asian woman calls for a clog so I ask do you want to wait till Monday for the regular rate or the higher rate on Saturday. She replies I'll take the regular rate so I take her info down and confirm it'll be Monday but she was confused and upset I wasn't going right now this Saturday. You just told me you wanted it cheaper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I haven't met a single Asian that understood pricing (and other groups)... I just wonder why?? Something about numbers they just can't understand.


Had a cigar store owner ask if I could install sink, garbage disposal and drains for trade in cigars...... 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I've had 2 people make an appointment for monday then called a few minutes later to cancel.
> 
> An Asian woman calls for a clog so I ask do you want to wait till Monday for the regular rate or the higher rate on Saturday. She replies I'll take the regular rate so I take her info down and confirm it'll be Monday but she was confused and upset I wasn't going right now this Saturday. You just told me you wanted it cheaper!!!
> 
> Seriously I haven't met a single Asian that understood pricing (and other groups)... I just wonder why?? Something about numbers they just can't understand.





I think your the one that doesnt understand..they do that on purpose knowing that they can get a cheaper price, they play stupid and ill bet you most of the time any service people just drop the price because they are aggravated trying to explain pricing to them...
everytime you deal with them its the same...just the game they play..you just have to play it smarter..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

powellmatthew76 said:


> Had a cigar store owner ask if I could install sink, garbage disposal and drains for trade in cigars......
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I would do that and mark my price up about 40% as thats the same mark up he puts on his cigars, I have bartered before for items, but I tell them im not deducting your retail price ill deduct your cost....so its a fair exchange...


----------



## Venomthirst

powellmatthew76 said:


> Had a cigar store owner ask if I could install sink, garbage disposal and drains for trade in cigars......
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



yea about 4 cases of Monte cristo edmundos... (about 500 usd each case)


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> I've had 2 people make an appointment for monday then called a few minutes later to cancel.
> 
> An Asian woman calls for a clog so I ask do you want to wait till Monday for the regular rate or the higher rate on Saturday. She replies I'll take the regular rate so I take her info down and confirm it'll be Monday but she was confused and upset I wasn't going right now this Saturday. You just told me you wanted it cheaper!!!
> 
> Seriously I haven't met a single Asian that understood pricing (and other groups)... I just wonder why?? Something about numbers they just can't understand.


Oh contrare,those idiots understand prices perfectly that why they want to whine and Jew us down everytime,I have about stopped fooling with these tight azz clowns


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think your the one that doesnt understand..they do that on purpose knowing that they can get a cheaper price, they play stupid and ill bet you most of the time any service people just drop the price because they are aggravated trying to explain pricing to them...
> everytime you deal with them its the same...just the game they play..you just have to play it smarter..


Yes,so true,I hate even talking to these jackasses


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think your the one that doesnt understand..they do that on purpose knowing that they can get a cheaper price, they play stupid and ill bet you most of the time any service people just drop the price because they are aggravated trying to explain pricing to them...
> everytime you deal with them its the same...just the game they play..you just have to play it smarter..





sparky said:


> Oh contrare,those idiots understand prices perfectly that why they want to whine and Jew us down everytime,I have about stopped fooling with these tight azz clowns


They play dumb and you think I'll drop the price??? It doesn't make sense they don't haggle at all. So you think by pretending not to understand the price contractors will lower their fee? It doesn't compute?
If you consider them not wanting to pay the bill and pretending the T/M is flat rate then it's not haggling it's lying and cheating.

For the last several weeks I started to just say to any accent I'm booked for the next month but sometimes I get an accent that has been assimilated and have no issues with so it's a die hard habit of thinking I'm going to get a job with the rest of them.

I did get 2 chinese that were prosperous in china and retired here and they paid up because they wanted the best stuff. Usually the rest of them are nut cases.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> They play dumb and you think I'll drop the price??? It doesn't make sense they don't haggle at all. So you think by pretending not to understand the price contractors will lower their fee? It doesn't compute?
> If you consider them not wanting to pay the bill and pretending the T/M is flat rate then it's not haggling it's lying and cheating.
> 
> For the last several weeks I started to just say to any accent I'm booked for the next month but sometimes I get an accent that has been assimilated and have no issues with so it's a die hard habit of thinking I'm going to get a job with the rest of them.
> 
> I did get 2 Chinese that were prosperous in china and retired here and they paid up because they wanted the best stuff. Usually the rest of them are nut cases.



Sometimes Asians are the best customers... You don't want the job so you price high then they say... go ahead... I'm not one for racial prejudices because it really doesn't get you anywhere... Their money is green too... But if they don't want to pay what you want tell them to move on...


My price is higher because the quality of work is higher... if you want someone to get the job done right the first time I'm your man...


If you want the cheaper guy to come in and screw everything up and have me come back to redo it all later thats fine too


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> Sometimes Asians are the best customers... You don't want the job so you price high then they say... go ahead... I'm not one for racial prejudices because it really doesn't get you anywhere... Their money is green too... But if they don't want to pay what you want tell them to move on...
> 
> 
> My price is higher because the quality of work is higher... if you want someone to get the job done right the first time I'm your man...
> 
> 
> If you want the cheaper guy to come in and screw everything up and have me come back to redo it all later thats fine too



I could care less who you are , what you are or where you came from..if your willing to pay my price and have the money..you are a customer....end of story...green is the only color I see for business....


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I could care less who you are , what you are or where you came from..if your willing to pay my price and have the money..you are a customer....end of story...green is the only color I see for business....


Evidently you haven't had much dealings with the patels and the other people like them,they whine and cry and cry and whine,well that didn't take very long and you charged me this amount???stupid shet like this is all you hear from these idiots:vs_mad:


----------



## Master Mark

just thought I would post this here......

https://nypost.com/2020/04/16/long-island-residents-are-flushing-socks-and-gloves-down-toilets/


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

sparky said:


> Evidently you haven't had much dealings with the patels and the other people like them,they whine and cry and cry and whine,well that didn't take very long and you charged me this amount???stupid shet like this is all you hear from these idiots:vs_mad:


I have, but you missed the part about PAYING MY PRICE..if they start their whinny schit I tell them quickly to bother someone else and hang up..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> just thought I would post this here......
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/04/16/long-island-residents-are-flushing-socks-and-gloves-down-toilets/



I dont really read the paper so I missed that..so now my sewer tax will go up to cover it....if you knew how fuked up nassau county sewer treatment plants are its a miracle they work at all....corruption at its best...


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have, but you missed the part about PAYING MY PRICE..if they start their whinny schit I tell them quickly to bother someone else and hang up..


Yea but some jobs you really can't give a price depending on what it is


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

sparky said:


> Yea but some jobs you really can't give a price depending on what it is


that is true, but after being in business for awhile you learn to recognize the schit head whiners pretty fast, after a few questions and giving a range of price and listening to how they respond they start to stick out like the red headed step child...and then send them away..even if a final price isnt given..


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that is true, but after being in business for awhile you learn to recognize the schit head whiners pretty fast, after a few questions and giving a range of price and listening to how they respond they start to stick out like the red headed step child...and then send them away..even if a final price isnt given..


So true,agreeeeeee:devil3:


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Evidently you haven't had much dealings with the patels and the other people like them,they whine and cry and cry and whine,well that didn't take very long and you charged me this amount???stupid shet like this is all you hear from these idiots:vs_mad:





sparky said:


> Yea but some jobs you really can't give a price depending on what it is





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have, but you missed the part about PAYING MY PRICE..if they start their whinny schit I tell them quickly to bother someone else and hang up..




Sparky I'm happy to hear I'm not alone. Over here what they do (and certain other group) is complain about the price and sometimes no complaint at all to do the job at the quoted rate. Once the job is complete and the bill is presented the bill that's when they haggle not for pennies but for most of the bill or outright refuse to pay it didn't take long or they won't pay taxes, they don't have the money etc. They've learned businesses here don't haggle so they wizened up and don't argue too much and they get to win even more when the job is completed then try to cheat you by haggling or refusing to pay.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Sparky I'm happy to hear I'm not alone. Over here what they do (and certain other group) is complain about the price and sometimes no complaint at all to do the job at the quoted rate. Once the job is complete and the bill is presented the bill that's when they haggle not for pennies but for most of the bill or outright refuse to pay it didn't take long or they won't pay taxes, they don't have the money etc. They've learned businesses here don't haggle so they wizened up and don't argue too much and they get to win even more when the job is completed then try to cheat you by haggling or refusing to pay.



most of my work is with contractors I have worked with for years, and I have a bunch of steady customers, and most of my work through the years were recommendations , so I didnt even call back any messages that sounded like idiots on the other end..im sure I may have missed a few good jobs, but I was plenty busy with jobs already...cant win them all...


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Sparky I'm happy to hear I'm not alone. Over here what they do (and certain other group) is complain about the price and sometimes no complaint at all to do the job at the quoted rate. Once the job is complete and the bill is presented the bill that's when they haggle not for pennies but for most of the bill or outright refuse to pay it didn't take long or they won't pay taxes, they don't have the money etc. They've learned businesses here don't haggle so they wizened up and don't argue too much and they get to win even more when the job is completed then try to cheat you by haggling or refusing to pay.


Yep,i get so mad when they start that crap,I have just about stopped messing with all of them,and I'm not the only one,they have screwed so many people around here that no one will fool with the jack azzes


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Yep,i get so mad when they start that crap,I have just about stopped messing with all of them,and I'm not the only one,they have screwed so many people around here that no one will fool with the jack azzes


The most memorable incident was from an Haitian family in an moderate expensive house. Once I got in they had damaged the place and the walls were stained with hand prints or punched holes in the drywall. I remember they had knocked out the door frame downstairs and was dangling through the opening. How does one get so rough to do that??

Anyway when I completed the job, the woman said she didn't have the money so I had to wait 40 minutes for the husband to get from work. He didn't have money either so I had to follow him to the gas station where he proceeded to fill up his car with gas, chug chug chug, time ticking. I started to get very angry at this point. Then he grabs some snacks and goes to the ATM but it doesn't spit out all the money.

So now I had to follow him to the bank with another 10 minute drive and when he came out he started to complain about the cost. FUUU!! The guy worked at the government so that means he was making a lot of money. The F-n basstard.


----------



## Tango

*clOSe cAll pHsyCo*


A woman calls to fix a kitchen faucet, I give her the speech it's better and maybe cheaper to replace and no guarantee on parts availability or repairs... She finally agrees and set an appointment for the day after tomorrow,

She calls back today saying no I want to have it fixed I don't want to buy a new one and she'll cancel if it can't be done so I asked her the brand.... No name brand and she sends a picture to my cell. She asks what brand I carry, so I made her wait 2 hours to reply no guarantee on your old faucet! I knew she'd probably try to get me to buy her a new one after I tried anything...

That's when she went nuts about no guarantee bla bla bla. And bla bla text. 

THE ONLY GUARANTEE IS WHEN I SUPPLY NEW ITEMS!

After that no more replies so I'm off the hook. Gotta save the message though, she might try to file a complaint to the kangaroo court or leave some negative feedback.

So many psychos it's just unbelievable how many there are.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *clOSe cAll pHsyCo*
> 
> 
> A woman calls to fix a kitchen faucet, I give her the speech it's better and maybe cheaper to replace and no guarantee on parts availability or repairs... She finally agrees and set an appointment for the day after tomorrow,
> 
> She calls back today saying no I want to have it fixed I don't want to buy a new one and she'll cancel if it can't be done so I asked her the brand.... No name brand and she sends a picture to my cell. She asks what brand I carry, so I made her wait 2 hours to reply no guarantee on your old faucet! I knew she'd probably try to get me to buy her a new one after I tried anything...
> 
> That's when she went nuts about no guarantee bla bla bla. And bla bla text.
> 
> THE ONLY GUARANTEE IS WHEN I SUPPLY NEW ITEMS!
> 
> After that no more replies so I'm off the hook. Gotta save the message though, she might try to file a complaint to the kangaroo court or leave some negative feedback.
> 
> So many psychos it's just unbelievable how many there are.



your learning its best to walk away from some jobs....best thing todo..


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *clOSe cAll pHsyCo*
> 
> 
> A woman calls to fix a kitchen faucet, I give her the speech it's better and maybe cheaper to replace and no guarantee on parts availability or repairs... She finally agrees and set an appointment for the day after tomorrow,
> 
> She calls back today saying no I want to have it fixed I don't want to buy a new one and she'll cancel if it can't be done so I asked her the brand.... No name brand and she sends a picture to my cell. She asks what brand I carry, so I made her wait 2 hours to reply no guarantee on your old faucet! I knew she'd probably try to get me to buy her a new one after I tried anything...
> 
> That's when she went nuts about no guarantee bla bla bla. And bla bla text.
> 
> THE ONLY GUARANTEE IS WHEN I SUPPLY NEW ITEMS!
> 
> After that no more replies so I'm off the hook. Gotta save the message though, she might try to file a complaint to the kangaroo court or leave some negative feedback.
> 
> So many psychos it's just unbelievable how many there are.


We have a district ycourt judge who has been re-elected several times to the bench and everybody likes him,he called wanting some work on rental property a few yrs ago,we out do the work,around 1200 bucks worth of work,give him the bill and heard nothing back,nothing,sent other bills nothing,come to find out this guy has and still does writes cold checks to people that work for him,but because of who he is the bank refuses to fine him and just lets it go,and county att won't do nothin about it,well it went on and on and finally I went to the judges office and I told him,if you don't pay me my money I'm gonna take you to your own small claims court in front of all these people you work with everyday,they will appoint a special judge to hear this case and you will be laughed out of the courtroom,I had my money the next day,but this idiot called me again the other day wanting more work done,I never called him back


----------



## powellmatthew76

sparky said:


> We have a district ycourt judge who has been re-elected several times to the bench and everybody likes him,he called wanting some work on rental property a few yrs ago,we out do the work,around 1200 bucks worth of work,give him the bill and heard nothing back,nothing,sent other bills nothing,come to find out this guy has and still does writes cold checks to people that work for him,but because of who he is the bank refuses to fine him and just lets it go,and county att won't do nothin about it,well it went on and on and finally I went to the judges office and I told him,if you don't pay me my money I'm gonna take you to your own small claims court in front of all these people you work with everyday,they will appoint a special judge to hear this case and you will be laughed out of the courtroom,I had my money the next day,but this idiot called me again the other day wanting more work done,I never called him back


That's crazy. Sounds like the guy I work for lol. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

sparky said:


> We have a district ycourt judge who has been re-elected several times to the bench and everybody likes him,he called wanting some work on rental property a few yrs ago,we out do the work,around 1200 bucks worth of work,give him the bill and heard nothing back,nothing,sent other bills nothing,come to find out this guy has and still does writes cold checks to people that work for him,but because of who he is the bank refuses to fine him and just lets it go,and county att won't do nothin about it,well it went on and on and finally I went to the judges office and I told him,if you don't pay me my money I'm gonna take you to your own small claims court in front of all these people you work with everyday,they will appoint a special judge to hear this case and you will be laughed out of the courtroom,I had my money the next day,but this idiot called me again the other day wanting more work done,I never called him back


I would do work for him and just tell him payment in full before the job starts as your not chasing him around to get paid...you never know when a judge in the pocket could get you out of a jam....being that he called you back means he liked the work done and didnt mind paying in the long run...business brings some strange bed fellows...


----------



## TheOfficeGirl

And then there's the property manager for a large commercial building with a large national tenant who wants us to do some high voltage elec while we are there. When we declined he said he would just get a handyman to do the whole job. It's your call buddy - get that COI first though! We try to stay in our lane and water and electricity don't mix and I'm not doing favors for you.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *clOSe cAll pHsyCo*
> 
> 
> A woman calls to fix a kitchen faucet, I give her the speech it's better and maybe cheaper to replace and no guarantee on parts availability or repairs... She finally agrees and set an appointment for the day after tomorrow,
> 
> She calls back today saying no I want to have it fixed I don't want to buy a new one and she'll cancel if it can't be done so I asked her the brand.... No name brand and she sends a picture to my cell. She asks what brand I carry, so I made her wait 2 hours to reply no guarantee on your old faucet! I knew she'd probably try to get me to buy her a new one after I tried anything...
> 
> That's when she went nuts about no guarantee bla bla bla. And bla bla text.
> 
> THE ONLY GUARANTEE IS WHEN I SUPPLY NEW ITEMS!
> 
> After that no more replies so I'm off the hook. Gotta save the message though, she might try to file a complaint to the kangaroo court or leave some negative feedback.
> 
> So many psychos it's just unbelievable how many there are.



Well guess what she called this morning saying I was late!! I said mam you didn't seem too happy and I didn't get any reply. Well it doesn't mean I was cancelling the appointment and I bought a new faucet because I tried to repair it myself and it didn't work.

Ok fine, I went and spent almost 2 hours there. Instead of replacing the toilet because she bought a fancy flush handle I tried to change out some stuff including the handle that was too heavy and kept opening the flapper! :vs_laugh: I removed the tank to find out it was a kohler with a triangle gasket. Sorry mam but you either order some parts or I come back to change the whole thing out. Kohlers are special order stuff.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Well guess what she called this morning saying I was late!! I said mam you didn't seem too happy and I didn't get any reply. Well it doesn't mean I was cancelling the appointment and I bought a new faucet because I tried to repair it myself and it didn't work.
> 
> Ok fine, I went and spent almost 2 hours there. Instead of replacing the toilet because she bought a fancy flush handle I tried to change out some stuff including the handle that was too heavy and kept opening the flapper! :vs_laugh: I removed the tank to find out it was a kohler with a triangle gasket. Sorry mam but you either order some parts or I come back to change the whole thing out. Kohlers are special order stuff.


You got that right,kohler are special order stuff


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> You got that right,kohler are special order stuff





For us they're not special order but they're certainly special. Take a look at this crap kohler faucet, manufactured in 2016, installed in 2017, used rarely as this is a weekend home. I replaced it last week. They used a zinc clamshell for the spout which would have corroded with moderate use in no time, in fact you can see by the outlet it has started too already. But it didn't even make it that long because the customer broke the plastic aerator threads.


The peerless I put in to replace it however has an all cast brass spout. I don't like the celcon fitting on the bottom but I haven't seen those fail yet. It takes the celcon delta cartridges. Plastic can be fine in most cases, even sometimes good. Plastic aerator threads with a metal aerator is not good.






.


----------



## skoronesa

More than twice the price. I don't know about you guys, but the delta seats and springs are pretty reliable and pretty darn cheap. That kohler cartridge will warp allowing the ceramic discs to seperate.






.


----------



## Tango

*Wealthy Cheap A$$ Middle Eastern*


3PM. guy calls frantically he needs his sump pump replaced because it stopped working and fears it's going to overflow. I checked the prices and he says come on over quick. On the way he calls asking if I had bought the pump, I found that odd, yes it's in the truck. I get there to a recently built luxury house with a for sale sign on the front lawn and a Mercedes AMG worth about 70K in the driveway. Inside is some fancy furniture and a huge picture frame of the guy with his wife dressed some wealthy middle eastern garments.

He explains the house is already sold. He shows me the dead pump and he proceeds to say he's just called another plumber and had offered a very very low price. He said didn't want to be a di_ck but if I could lower my price. I said go on and call that hack because he's so cheap he'll mess it royally and the new home owners will make your life hell, just pay me my minimum charge and I'll leave you and the hack deal with it. He then tried to get cheaper, then without tax. I was about to mouth off being cheap a$$ bathed in luxury but he decided to sign the work order. The hack would of netted about 20$ (I'm not kidding).


While he was upstairs I took the liberty to plaster my stickers everywhere for the new home owners. The old water heater is already 8 years old so maybe it'll pay off even more.

Any way just another bassturd in my journey of soaps with more money in my pocket.



.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> *Wealthy Cheap A$$ Middle Eastern*
> 
> 
> 3PM. guy calls frantically he needs his sump pump replaced because it stopped working and fears it's going to overflow. I checked the prices and he says come on over quick. On the way he calls asking if I had bought the pump, I found that odd, yes it's in the truck. I get there to a recently built luxury house with a for sale sign on the front lawn and a Mercedes AMG worth about 70K in the driveway. Inside is some fancy furniture and a huge picture frame of the guy with his wife dressed some wealthy middle eastern garments.
> 
> He explains the house is already sold. He shows me the dead pump and he proceeds to say he's just called another plumber and had offered a very very low price. He said didn't want to be a di_ck but if I could lower my price. I said go on and call that hack because he's so cheap he'll mess it royally and the new home owners will make your life hell, just pay me my minimum charge and I'll leave you and the hack deal with it. He then tried to get cheaper, then without tax. I was about to mouth off being cheap a$$ bathed in luxury but he decided to sign the work order. The hack would of netted about 20$ (I'm not kidding).
> 
> 
> While he was upstairs I took the liberty to plaster my stickers everywhere for the new home owners. The old water heater is already 8 years old so maybe it'll pay off even more.
> 
> Any way just another bassturd in my journey of soaps with more money in my pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Looks like a hydromatic a.k.a myers... good pumps.. Alot of times the richest are the cheapest wonder why they are rich


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Looks like a hydromatic a.k.a myers... good pumps.. Alot of times the richest are the cheapest wonder why they are rich


Yep I had to replace one a few years ago and it was just the float that was bad. Brought it home cleaned it up and now use it to pump the water from the melted snow beside the garage. Freaking 1952 garage slab gets water in the spring. I dread the day the walls will be rotted out.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Venomthirst said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wealthy Cheap A$$ Middle Eastern*
> 
> 
> 3PM. guy calls frantically he needs his sump pump replaced because it stopped working and fears it's going to overflow. I checked the prices and he says come on over quick. On the way he calls asking if I had bought the pump, I found that odd, yes it's in the truck. I get there to a recently built luxury house with a for sale sign on the front lawn and a Mercedes AMG worth about 70K in the driveway. Inside is some fancy furniture and a huge picture frame of the guy with his wife dressed some wealthy middle eastern garments.
> 
> He explains the house is already sold. He shows me the dead pump and he proceeds to say he's just called another plumber and had offered a very very low price. He said didn't want to be a di_ck but if I could lower my price. I said go on and call that hack because he's so cheap he'll mess it royally and the new home owners will make your life hell, just pay me my minimum charge and I'll leave you and the hack deal with it. He then tried to get cheaper, then without tax. I was about to mouth off being cheap a$$ bathed in luxury but he decided to sign the work order. The hack would of netted about 20$ (I'm not kidding).
> 
> 
> While he was upstairs I took the liberty to plaster my stickers everywhere for the new home owners. The old water heater is already 8 years old so maybe it'll pay off even more.
> 
> Any way just another bassturd in my journey of soaps with more money in my pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a hydromatic a.k.a myers... good pumps.. Alot of times the richest are the cheapest wonder why they are rich
Click to expand...

The hydromatic at my house lasted 13 years of running every 3 minutes.


----------



## Venomthirst

Dpeckplb said:


> The hydromatic at my house lasted 13 years of running every 3 minutes.



you must live in a flood plain.. they are great pumps actually


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Yep I had to replace one a few years ago and it was just the float that was bad. Brought it home cleaned it up and now use it to pump the water from the melted snow beside the garage. Freaking 1952 garage slab gets water in the spring. I dread the day the walls will be rotted out.





Yea they come in handy.. I got a old sewage pump i use to pump down catch basins when they are flooded......


----------



## Dpeckplb

Got a call last night from a place 40 minutes away. I am having gurgling when we run the laundry machine. I’m a teacher(like I care what you do) and now with my kids being at home we are getting very bad smells in the house. It just isn’t right and we could possibly die from it. So I lift the lid off the septic tank, it’s bubbling over. So I had a sneaky suspicion about what was in it. So I had the pumped truck take out of the liquid side. I found this 4’ deep ball of wipes in the septic tank.
I ask her about using them she says well yeah what else do you use? Besides once you flush it down the toilet it’s gone....
At this point I looked at the pump truck operator and he says well I can try and suck them out but to do that I charge $400 extra to remove wipe balls.(I don’t blame him, to remove them from the truck he has to manually wash them out.)
She wanted to know what her other options were. I said well we could break the lid off that septic tank and remove them with the machine but the machine is 120$/hr 2 hr min. Oh and it’s $250 to dump at the land fill plus trucking there, and about 2500$ for a lid. So let’s try his way and not use them anymore.


----------



## Venomthirst

Dpeckplb said:


> Got a call last night from a place 40 minutes away. I am having gurgling when we run the laundry machine. I’m a teacher(like I care what you do) and now with my kids being at home we are getting very bad smells in the house. It just isn’t right and we could possibly die from it. So I lift the lid off the septic tank, it’s bubbling over. So I had a sneaky suspicion about what was in it. So I had the pumped truck take out of the liquid side. I found this 4’ deep ball of wipes in the septic tank.
> I ask her about using them she says well yeah what else do you use? Besides once you flush it down the toilet it’s gone....
> At this point I looked at the pump truck operator and he says well I can try and suck them out but to do that I charge $400 extra to remove wipe balls.(I don’t blame him, to remove them from the truck he has to manually wash them out.)
> She wanted to know what her other options were. I said well we could break the lid off that septic tank and remove them with the machine but the machine is 120$/hr 2 hr min. Oh and it’s $250 to dump at the land fill plus trucking there, and about 2500$ for a lid. So let’s try his way and not use them anymore.





Surprised the inlet baffle is there... Half of the ones i go to theres no baffle coming in... Some don't have one going out either.. One not too long ago had wipes stuck in the leaching field.... ugh that was a mess


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> Got a call last night from a place 40 minutes away. I am having gurgling when we run the laundry machine. I’m a teacher(like I care what you do) and now with my kids being at home we are getting very bad smells in the house. It just isn’t right and we could possibly die from it. So I lift the lid off the septic tank, it’s bubbling over. So I had a sneaky suspicion about what was in it. So I had the pumped truck take out of the liquid side. I found this 4’ deep ball of wipes in the septic tank.
> I ask her about using them she says well yeah what else do you use? Besides once you flush it down the toilet it’s gone....
> At this point I looked at the pump truck operator and he says well I can try and suck them out but to do that I charge $400 extra to remove wipe balls.(I don’t blame him, to remove them from the truck he has to manually wash them out.)
> She wanted to know what her other options were. I said well we could break the lid off that septic tank and remove them with the machine but the machine is 120$/hr 2 hr min. Oh and it’s $250 to dump at the land fill plus trucking there, and about 2500$ for a lid. So let’s try his way and not use them anymore.





$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ in the bank.....................


----------



## Tango

*In My Area Free Estimates Are For Fools...*


Guy calls to have *quote* for a pipe in the closet turned into a laundry closet. Then a second easy task to cap the pipe that used to be a toilet. I can already imagine what kind of hacking has been done.

Send me some pics or this much money to go check it out. I could feel in his voice he was upset I didn't do free consultations. He sends me pics. Another $hit show project. I texted him back if he wanted an appointment... haha no reply. He should call the local hacker for 20$, he'll fix it right up!



.


----------



## Tango

*Water Heater Shopper Tantrums...*


2 women this week who threw some choice words shopping for water heater installs. The first one off the bat, it seemed like the same woman a month and half ago wasting 20 minutes of my time shopping for a 3 element 60 gallon. She asks the savings, what government rebate because supposedly the government are pushing them. What's the price?? I knew she was a problem person. I told her to send some pics, that's when she got angry, it's just a water heater, it's simple bla bla bla. Why the F do people get angry? She didn't get a shopping price. :biggrin:


This Saturday morning another one calls for a leaking heater. Same thing what's the price? The reply after the ,minimum charge speech, Oh my god it's so damn expensive it's an easy thing to do, we'll buy one ourselves how much? Sends some pics, no sight unseen price. Another few upset words saying they can't cross the police checkpoint because they rent it out making money off it. After more explanation why they needed to call someone else it's funny how they all argue the laws, they always know best and know more than me, the lawyers and the judge.
I hung up on her because she started to curse, I don't need one more crazy biatch this week, I've had half a dozen. And they'll be more azzholes next week.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Water Heater Shopper Tantrums...*
> 
> 
> 2 women this week who threw some choice words shopping for water heater installs. The first one off the bat, it seemed like the same woman a month and half ago wasting 20 minutes of my time shopping for a 3 element 60 gallon. She asks the savings, what government rebate because supposedly the government are pushing them. What's the price?? I knew she was a problem person. I told her to send some pics, that's when she got angry, it's just a water heater, it's simple bla bla bla. Why the F do people get angry? She didn't get a shopping price. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> This Saturday morning another one calls for a leaking heater. Same thing what's the price? The reply after the ,minimum charge speech, Oh my god it's so damn expensive it's an easy thing to do, we'll buy one ourselves how much? Sends some pics, no sight unseen price. Another few upset words saying they can't cross the police checkpoint because they rent it out making money off it. After more explanation why they needed to call someone else it's funny how they all argue the laws, they always know best and know more than me, the lawyers and the judge.
> I hung up on her because she started to curse, I don't this one more crazy biatch this week, I've had half a dozen. And they'll be more azzholes next week.



if I were you I would start testing your water for high metal content as it seems you live in the middle of crazy retard land.....its gots to be something in the water thats causing it....:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if I were you I would start testing your water for high metal content as it seems you live in the middle of crazy retard land.....its gots to be something in the water thats causing it....:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


I think they are just as many elsewhere. You don't hear about them because there's a separation from the secretaries, the callers and the employees. The employees get customers who were screened and filtered by the secretaries.

I need to go visit my therapist again... :wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I think they are just as many elsewhere. You don't hear about them because there's a separation from the secretaries, the callers and the employees. The employees get customers who were screened and filtered by the secretaries.
> 
> I need to go visit my therapist again... :wink:


 I just mumble under my breath just loud enough for them to hear...


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if I were you I would start testing your water for high metal content as it seems you live in the middle of crazy retard land.....its gots to be something in the water thats causing it....:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


Naw,just tight ass stupid people that want you to work for nothing,they are evrywhere


----------



## Master Mark

I had folks begging me to install water heaters this weekend

we did one in the morning and the second one I had to pass on because we had other things planned that afternoon........

I did give her a price $1500 and also recommended someone else to do the work she ended up using them for basically 300 bucks more than I quoted her
and I was amazed that she went for it..... 

no one wants to go even a day without hot water in this area....... 

I guess up in canada they will haggle and whine throw a fit and go without a bath for a few days if they can somehow get a bargain


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> I had folks begging me to install water heaters this weekend
> 
> we did one in the morning and the second one I had to pass on because we had other things planned that afternoon........
> 
> I did give her a price $1500 and also recommended someone else to do the work she ended up using them for basically 300 bucks more than I quoted her
> and I was amazed that she went for it.....
> 
> no one wants to go even a day without hot water in this area.......
> 
> I guess up in canada they will haggle and whine throw a fit and go without a bath for a few days if they can somehow get a bargain



Speaking of more water heaters... Read the next little story, give me 5 minutes. Same for toilet clogs, people will shop for a month to get the lowest price!!!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> I had folks begging me to install water heaters this weekend
> 
> we did one in the morning and the second one I had to pass on because we had other things planned that afternoon........
> 
> I did give her a price $1500 and also recommended someone else to do the work she ended up using them for basically 300 bucks more than I quoted her
> and I was amazed that she went for it.....
> 
> no one wants to go even a day without hot water in this area.......
> 
> I guess up in canada they will haggle and whine throw a fit and go without a bath for a few days if they can somehow get a bargain


 how canadians take baths when the water heater goes bad....


----------



## Tango

*I saw your ad on crack's list...*


An accented guy saying he saw my ad in the pirate section...To repair a water heater in a crawlspace. I said sir how old is it and send me pics first if its in a crawlspace. He then says I prefer to repair it it's only 8 years old.. 
8 years old it's going to get replaced and SEND me pictures!!

15 minutes later I get a ping and the same instant he calls back and says yeah it needs to be changed, it busted and there's 8 inches of water.

No can do, looks like the old one was too hard to get out eh? 
No no the last plumber helped put one in place and we left the old one there.

Sure sure, no I'm not going, first of all you are looking for a bargain and I'm not going to get hurt.


The kicker he looked up the next ad on that place and it's mine too and he called again leaving a message! :vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *I saw your ad on crack's list...*
> 
> 
> An accented guy saying he saw my ad in the pirate section...To repair a water heater in a crawlspace. I said sir how old is it and send me pics first if its in a crawlspace. He then says I prefer to repair it it's only 8 years old..
> 8 years old it's going to get replaced and SEND me pictures!!
> 
> 15 minutes later I get a ping and the same instant he calls back and says yeah it needs to be changed, it busted and there's 8 inches of water.
> 
> No can do, looks like the old one was too hard to get out eh?
> No no the last plumber helped put one in place and we left the old one there.
> 
> Sure sure, no I'm not going, first of all you are looking for a bargain and I'm not going to get hurt.
> 
> 
> The kicker he looked up the next ad on that place and it's mine too and he called again leaving a message! :vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:
> 
> 
> 
> .


why dont you just give a price plus 50% or 75% and see if he bites??? if not no biggie if he wants to pay you make a bunch..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why dont you just give a price plus 50% or 75% and see if he bites??? if not no biggie if he wants to pay you make a bunch..


No hell no. When they say they saw your ad on there, they are looking for cheap, real freaking cheap. I regretted and learned a lesson from the water heater "stairway to hell". I'll get easier jobs that pay more than water heaters in the best locations.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> No hell no. When they say they saw your ad on there, they are looking for cheap, real freaking cheap. I regretted and learned a lesson from the water heater "stairway to hell". I'll get easier jobs that pay more than water heaters in the best locations.





Sounds like you need a specialty where you offer a package deal. Like sump pumps. Offer a single price for a basement sump pump with like 30' of piping, all new, no connecting to old schit.



Where do your sump pumps discharge? City sewer?







.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Sounds like you need a specialty where you offer a package deal. Like sump pumps. Offer a single price for a basement sump pump with like 30' of piping, all new, no connecting to old schit.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do your sump pumps discharge? City sewer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Specialty? What do you mean exactly? 

Sump pumps, haven't installed a real pit yet since I opened up. People think it's 100$ or whatever ridiculous price. They think it takes an hour to dig a pit, install all the pipes, back fill and concrete. They think an electrical outlet magically appears too! Sump lines are discharged just outside the foundation. If they want a pipe to let's say a ditch they need to hire an excavator. When I give them a package deal on the phone I never hear back and I'm not about to work real hard for cheaper than what I charge.

People call me for a back up battery sump pump and I ask them economy or good stuff. They all say good and then they yelp in either cheap or deluxe, just a good battery alone is if I remember correctly near 4-500$. Just that and I never hear back from them. Then they all have hacked pits so i just can't hack in back-up as I now own the blame card.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Specialty? What do you mean exactly? .....



I noticed that lots of times when people turn you down it's because you have to say if I fix that than I also have to fix x, y, and z because it's the law and that drives up the price. If you stick to something where it's a complete install and has little risk of being affected by other plumbing in the house you might do better.






Advertise a package deal. Something that is easy for you to nail down a solid price and either that's it or it isn't.


In the cities surrounding our area there are "well specialists" or "water quality specialists" They have a set price for a set install. And people think because they are "specialists" that they are getting something more effective and they don't bother haggling on price because they know it up front. The assumption being this guy does this one thing all the time so clearly he knows it has to be this way.



So if you did sump pumps it would be one sump pump of a certain model, no substitutions, 8 gallon pit, up to X feet of pipe and fittings, check valve, male adapter, a couple hangers. Point being you advertise a price and that's it. If they want a new sump pump installed than that's the price. Don't give them a choice of pump or anything. Anything that isn't the package deal is time and materials.



For instance we only use m53's. They work great and are a known quantity. As soon as you give them a choice of a "good" or "cheap" pump you just invite a headache. It's a frickin pump, either you can trust it or you can't.


Water softeners or neutralizers might be a good one too since you can offer a certain model and pretty much everyone on the city water will need the same grains per gallon/PH reduction.









.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I noticed that lots of times when people turn you down it's because you have to say if I fix that than I also have to fix x, y, and z because it's the law and that drives up the price. If you stick to something where it's a complete install and has little risk of being affected by other plumbing in the house you might do better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advertise a package deal. Something that is easy for you to nail down a solid price and either that's it or it isn't.
> 
> 
> In the cities surrounding our area there are "well specialists" or "water quality specialists" They have a set price for a set install. And people think because they are "specialists" that they are getting something more effective and they don't bother haggling on price because they know it up front. The assumption being this guy does this one thing all the time so clearly he knows it has to be this way.
> 
> 
> 
> So if you did sump pumps it would be one sump pump of a certain model, no substitutions, 8 gallon pit, up to X feet of pipe and fittings, check valve, male adapter, a couple hangers. Point being you advertise a price and that's it. If they want a new sump pump installed than that's the price. Don't give them a choice of pump or anything. Anything that isn't the package deal is time and materials.
> 
> 
> 
> For instance we only use m53's. They work great and are a known quantity. As soon as you give them a choice of a "good" or "cheap" pump you just invite a headache. It's a frickin pump, either you can trust it or you can't.
> 
> 
> Water softeners or neutralizers might be a good one too since you can offer a certain model and pretty much everyone on the city water will need the same grains per gallon/PH reduction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




I've tried that, with the new pit install, I didn't offer anything else. People just phoned shopped some more when I gave a single price. I still feel if I go to their homes to go take a look and try to sell them my kit all there doing is getting a free consultation and I've wasted 2 hours trying to figure out how I'm going to make it work in the old hacked up house. I haven't found an easy way to make a sale for that yet.

Water heaters I have set basic price. Problem is people shop prices so I don't get many. Water softeners I'm not familiar with them and I only get maybe 3 calls a year so I'm not interested.


----------



## Tango

*Old F-N Fart*


Old man calls, saying the previous plumber didn't have couplings for his 1/2" copper line so he put in a check valve instead and now it's leaking... I couldn't put a word in he was yapping forever, finally I gave him the rate speech and he exclaims plumbers should be 20$!!! More explanation and he takes an appointment.

He calls 15 minutes later to cancel saying he called the Caa (tow truck assistance tuned into all sorts of gimmicks and scams). "They said plumbers charge 80$/hr and you are charging emergency rates"! Couldn't get through this cuckoo brain and I had enough of his insults and hung up.



Another pisser in my cornflakes, it costs more than 80$/hr in expenses to have an employee around here. Oh yeah workers at the chip stand earn more than 20$/hr with tips. And why the F__ would the caa say they have the authority to guess at rates and tell people how much they should charge?

:2guns::2guns::2guns:


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> *Old F-N Fart*
> 
> 
> Old man calls, saying the previous plumber didn't have couplings for his 1/2" copper line so he put in a check valve instead and now it's leaking... I couldn't put a word in he was yapping forever, finally I gave him the rate speech and he exclaims plumbers should be 20$!!! More explanation and he takes an appointment.
> 
> He calls 15 minutes later to cancel saying he called the Caa (tow truck assistance tuned into all sorts of gimmicks and scams). "They said plumbers charge 80$/hr and you are charging emergency rates"! Couldn't get through this cuckoo brain and I had enough of his insults and hung up.
> 
> 
> 
> Another pisser in my cornflakes, it costs more than 80$/hr in expenses to have an employee around here. Oh yeah workers at the chip stand earn more than 20$/hr with tips. And why the F__ would the caa say they have the authority to guess at rates and tell people how much they should charge?
> 
> :2guns::2guns::2guns:



you got to let it go.... they are not gonna pay 5c to even see the second coming of christ so why would they pay you for anything...??..

I have had a few this week stiff me on master cards which I am gonna have to chase down ....... that I am not happy about but eventually the bills will be paid.... 

People are gonna get more desperate as time goes on and probably a lot of folks are gonna have to do work for less money cause others are willing to low-ball jobs to get work......

I think things are gonna get uglier as we sink into a depression.... not a recesssion .... a depression..... 

Places like California will probably repeal the 15 dollar an hour minimum wage when it all begins to fall apart...


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> you got to let it go.... they are not gonna pay 5c to even see the second coming of christ so why would they pay you for anything...??..


I let it go after a while...But on the spot it triggers me for some time. Then the next caller accepts the rate no problem. These complainers didn't check for one second and called a suit and tie restaurant thinking they were calling for mcdonald's 3.99$ value meal.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> I let it go after a while...But on the spot it triggers me for some time. Then the next caller accepts the rate no problem. These complainers didn't check for one second and called a suit and tie restaurant thinking they were calling for mcdonald's 3.99$ value meal.



I almost strangled a lady one time about 20 years ago and I will always remember her and how she be-littled her husband in front of me......

I even had to threaten to go down to a drunk customers house one time.. and challenge him to a duel at 20 paces in his front yard.... that one was over the top for sure.... this clown finally drank himself to death about 6 years ago...



the really nasty ones you run into really make you appreciate even the mildly difficult people you have to deal with...

its all a life learning experience..

,


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> the really nasty ones you run into really make you appreciate even the mildly difficult people you have to deal with...
> 
> its all a life learning experience..
> 
> ,


There's one thing no one tells you when you when opening a service company is that you need to factor in an amount in the overhead for a therapist. 

Otherwise you become like this smiley face...:vs_smirk::vs_smirk:


----------



## Tango

*Let's Conjugate The Word Hack
*


*I hacked
you hacked
he/she/it hacked
we hacked
you hacked
they hacked*


Another guy calls yesterday for an estimate saying he had to rip out the floor because the toilet flange leaked. Got the pics and I phoned him back. I said sir who hacked in this stuff, he replied it was a professional plumber. Maybe but he hacked it big time, I'll have to break the concrete to make it right. 

Can't you just hack it or put silicone? What you have to comeback and install the toilet once the floor is redone too! I'll think about it because it will cost money and I thought it would take only a minute.


Just another joker, why so serious? Good thing I don't go for free estimates that would of been another fool's errand.



.


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> People are gonna get more desperate as time goes on and probably a lot of folks are gonna have to do work for less money cause others are willing to low-ball jobs to get work......
> 
> I think things are gonna get uglier as we sink into a depression.... not a recesssion .... a depression.....


Most people who hire me already are those who will never run out of work. They have high and steady income and that's good news for me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> I almost strangled a lady one time about 20 years ago and I will always remember her and how she be-littled her husband in front of me......
> 
> I even had to threaten to go down to a drunk customers house one time.. and challenge him to a duel at 20 paces in his front yard.... that one was over the top for sure.... this clown finally drank himself to death about 6 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> the really nasty ones you run into really make you appreciate even the mildly difficult people you have to deal with...
> 
> its all a life learning experience..
> 
> ,


 what goes through my mind with some customers....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Let's Conjugate The Word Hack
> *
> 
> 
> *I hacked
> you hacked
> he/she/it hacked
> we hacked
> you hacked
> they hacked*
> 
> 
> Another guy calls yesterday for an estimate saying he had to rip out the floor because the toilet flange leaked. Got the pics and I phoned him back. I said sir who hacked in this stuff, he replied it was a professional plumber. Maybe but he hacked it big time, I'll have to break the concrete to make it right.
> 
> Can't you just hack it or put silicone? What you have to comeback and install the toilet once the floor is redone too! I'll think about it because it will cost money and I thought it would take only a minute.
> 
> 
> Just another joker, why so serious? Good thing I don't go for free estimates that would of been another fool's errand.
> 
> 
> 
> .


pancakes.....


but fixable with this..if abs in the ground you could just flush cut to floor and after floor is in install this flange and glue it in...simple fast and cheap..




https://www.supplyhouse.com/Sioux-C...inless-Steel-Swivel-Ring-4-Tailpiece-3-Inside


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Another guy calls yesterday for an estimate saying he had to rip out the floor because the toilet flange leaked. Got the pics and I phoned him back. I said sir who hacked in this stuff, he replied it was a professional plumber. Maybe but he hacked it big time, I'll have to break the concrete to make it right. .





This is a great job for the core bore. Looks like you have just enough nipple down there for a coupling.


.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> pancakes.....
> 
> 
> but fixable with this..if abs in the ground you could just flush cut to floor and after floor is in install this flange and glue it in...simple fast and cheap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.supplyhouse.com/Sioux-C...inless-Steel-Swivel-Ring-4-Tailpiece-3-Inside


I have somethings similar in the truck but when someone calls to have it done, I do it properly. No way am I buying those cheap a$$es a new bathroom in 6 months. That's what they love to do blackmail.


----------



## Master Mark

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> pancakes.....
> 
> 
> but fixable with this..if abs in the ground you could just flush cut to floor and after floor is in install this flange and glue it in...simple fast and cheap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.supplyhouse.com/Sioux-C...inless-Steel-Swivel-Ring-4-Tailpiece-3-Inside







Those glue in flanges have gotten me out of a lot of trouble.... I get the one with the metal flange ring just like the one shown in the link and I make it happen real fast...... . 

But I ALWAYS use clear siliconized caulking to glue down the toilet to the floor just to make it 100% solid 

those things are actually a blessing cause I am not the guy who is gonna break up that floor

---once you glue it down, it aint going no where:devil3::devil3:


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> pancakes....
> 
> but fixable with this..if abs in the ground you could just flush cut to floor and after floor is in install this flange and glue it in...simple fast and cheap..
> 
> https://www.supplyhouse.com/Sioux-C...inless-Steel-Swivel-Ring-4-Tailpiece-3-Inside





I don't think that will work because it's 3" pipe in his picture. Also, if you look at how small the hole is in the current flange it looks like someone already used something like that sized for 3" so that nipple coming up may already have something inside of it.






.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I don't think that will work because it's 3" pipe in his picture. Also, if you look at how small the hole is in the current flange it looks like someone already used something like that sized for 3" so that nipple coming up may already have something inside of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're probably right, it looks like a 3" pipe insert flange. Right there that means gotta cut below the ground.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> You're probably right, it looks like a 3" pipe insert flange. Right there that means gotta cut below the ground.


geez you guys could make changing a light bulb a 2 week affair....just cut flush with floor, if anything inserted in pipe just cut down the side of insert heat and twist old pipe out, clean glue insert new flange , set toilet, done collect money and leave...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez you guys could make changing a light bulb a 2 week affair....just cut flush with floor, if anything inserted in pipe just cut down the side of insert heat and twist old pipe out, clean glue insert new flange , set toilet, done collect money and leave...





I agree, use two holesaws, one for cutting and one for centering, drill out the existing insert nipple.


I prefer to use pvc but I will say that abs glues together more easily and fills gaps better when you have to fix it. Which is good because it cracks 10x more easily :biggrin:






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I agree, use two holesaws, one for cutting and one for centering, drill out the existing insert nipple.
> 
> 
> I prefer to use pvc but I will say that abs glues together more easily and fills gaps better when you have to fix it. Which is good because it cracks 10x more easily :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 negative, just use a metal blade in the sawsall and cut like you would getting a steel nipple out of a fitting..then heat to loosen the glue , grab the top corner with channel locks and twist, the soft inside pipe will peel right off the outer pipe, you may have to heat as yo go along but a few minutes and your done, I remove pvc pipe from fittings the same way, works like a charm, you may have to practice a little to get it down pat, but once you do you wont ever have to drill out pipe from a fitting..
they sell a thicker viscosity pvc glue that fills in big gaps if there are issues...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> negative, just use a metal blade in the sawsall and cut like you would getting a steel nipple out of a fitting..then heat to loosen the glue , grab the top corner with channel locks and twist, the soft inside pipe will peel right off the outer pipe, you may have to heat as yo go along but a few minutes and your done, I remove pvc pipe from fittings the same way, works like a charm, you may have to practice a little to get it down pat, but once you do you wont ever have to drill out pipe from a fitting..
> they sell a thicker viscosity pvc glue that fills in big gaps if there are issues...





Yeah, that works too, and I also do that to pvc. I just don't like doing it with abs.




And yeah, I have like 5 different pvc/cpvc glues on the van.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Yeah, that works too, and I also do that to pvc. I just don't like doing it with abs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I have like 5 different pvc/cpvc glues on the van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


why not on abs? I dont work with abs much, its not legal in my area , but once in awhile I come across a hack job that used it..


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why not on abs? I dont work with abs much, its not legal in my area , but once in awhile I come across a hack job that used it..



First, like you said, when I do see abs it's usually a hack job so I am not really trying to save any of the fittings so it just all gets cut out.


And second when it isn't a hack job it's usually really old and brittle so slowly cutting away material is less risky than prying it apart, heat or no heat. For my hands and how I work it's less risky. If you're used to doing it a different way than do whatever works for you.


I find that pvc doesn't totally bond as much as abs and applying heat is more likely to separate the glue joint than on abs. Maybe it's just because abs doesn't transfer heat as well because around here it's always cellular core where as all the pvc around here is solid. I can count on one hand the number of times I have seen cellular core pvc around here. Maybe if I wasn't so impatient with the torch I would get different results.



Most real plumbers around here just use pvc for all drains and have done so for a couple decades. It's easier to hang because it comes straight. It also takes a little more effort so it seems more proffesional. A bright white drain job with nice purple rings looks real slick. The hacks/diy just make splotches of purple. All the big box stores around here pretty much just stock small brand abs while the supply house has charlotte pvc making a marked contrast between diy and pro jobs.




Again, all of this is local to me and other areas may differ greatly.








.


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez you guys could make changing a light bulb a 2 week affair....just cut flush with floor, if anything inserted in pipe just cut down the side of insert heat and twist old pipe out, clean glue insert new flange , set toilet, done collect money and leave...


Agreeeeeee


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> First, like you said, when I do see abs it's usually a hack job so I am not really trying to save any of the fittings so it just all gets cut out.
> 
> 
> And second when it isn't a hack job it's usually really old and brittle so slowly cutting away material is less risky than prying it apart, heat or no heat. For my hands and how I work it's less risky. If you're used to doing it a different way than do whatever works for you.
> 
> 
> I find that pvc doesn't totally bond as much as abs and applying heat is more likely to separate the glue joint than on abs. Maybe it's just because abs doesn't transfer heat as well because around here it's always cellular core where as all the pvc around here is solid. I can count on one hand the number of times I have seen cellular core pvc around here. Maybe if I wasn't so impatient with the torch I would get different results.
> 
> 
> 
> Most real plumbers around here just use pvc for all drains and have done so for a couple decades. It's easier to hang because it comes straight. It also takes a little more effort so it seems more proffesional. A bright white drain job with nice purple rings looks real slick. The hacks/diy just make splotches of purple. All the big box stores around here pretty much just stock small brand abs while the supply house has charlotte pvc making a marked contrast between diy and pro jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, all of this is local to me and other areas may differ greatly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


if the pipe is that deteriorated then replace ALL of it....but its good to see you know your limitations on what you can do....


----------



## Tango

*Friday night 5:36 PM *


A woman called me earlier and she sounded like she had some hot chicken wings in her mouth and asked if I could install a tub. I said sure I can do that next monday. She replies no "I thook out the olld thub out and I can'th puth the new one inn"

Mam it can't be installed in 10 minutes.

" Noo it hass to be donne todayy okay Thhanks"...and she hung up!


Wow what an acid trip! Why do I get all the crazies??


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Friday night 5:36 PM *
> 
> 
> A woman called me earlier and she sounded like she had some hot chicken wings in her mouth and asked if I could install a tub. I said sure I can do that next monday. She replies no "I thook out the olld thub out and I can'th puth the new one inn"
> 
> Mam it can't be installed in 10 minutes.
> 
> " Noo it hass to be donne todayy okay Thhanks"...and she hung up!
> 
> 
> Wow what an acid trip! Why do I get all the crazies??



your a magnet for fukups....did you break a case of mirrors in the past???:vs_laugh:


----------



## Dpeckplb

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday night 5:36 PM *
> 
> 
> A woman called me earlier and she sounded like she had some hot chicken wings in her mouth and asked if I could install a tub. I said sure I can do that next monday. She replies no "I thook out the olld thub out and I can'th puth the new one inn"
> 
> Mam it can't be installed in 10 minutes.
> 
> " Noo it hass to be donne todayy okay Thhanks"...and she hung up!
> 
> 
> Wow what an acid trip! Why do I get all the crazies??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your a magnet for fukups....did you break a case of mirrors in the past???<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I don’t know about him but I sure must have, I had a similar call, people tore out a tub and called me Friday morning. These are the type of people that you make time for. Couldn’t do it on Friday because of previous scheduled jobs, Saturday I had an appointment to put my sailboat in the water, so Sunday it is. It’s some off brand junky tub. So rig the ****** flexible drain all up and test it. All good, give a bill hop in the truck and start driving home hear a tick. Didn’t think much of it as the deep treads pick up stones. As I’m driving the tick is getting louder, stop at a red light, and the truck starts shaking. And dies. Towed to the dealership. Injector broke off and took out the engine. So now I’m without a truck and looking at replacing the motor for $17,000 or a new truck. I think I’m done with buying used vehicles.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

WOW ! :sad2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> I don’t know about him but I sure must have, I had a similar call, people tore out a tub and called me Friday morning. These are the type of people that you make time for. Couldn’t do it on Friday because of previous scheduled jobs, Saturday I had an appointment to put my sailboat in the water, so Sunday it is. It’s some off brand junky tub. So rig the ****** flexible drain all up and test it. All good, give a bill hop in the truck and start driving home hear a tick. Didn’t think much of it as the deep treads pick up stones. As I’m driving the tick is getting louder, stop at a red light, and the truck starts shaking. And dies. Towed to the dealership. Injector broke off and took out the engine. So now I’m without a truck and looking at replacing the motor for $17,000 or a new truck. I think I’m done with buying used vehicles.


 what kind of engine? $17,000.00????? dealer is the last place to bring anything for repair out of warranty....try a local truck shop not a dealer, you can throw a used engine in for much less...
I always buy new for a work truck, I want to be the first to take care of it from the beginning, as most used service trucks are driven by employees who dont give a schit how hard they beat the poor truck up, then its sold and the next person pays the price..
but also get a SECOND opinion if you really need a new engine, dealers hate to fix but love to just charge and replace, as most dealers dont have the qualified mechanics to rebuild an engine but they can swap out a crate motor and make a killing...


----------



## Dpeckplb

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know about him but I sure must have, I had a similar call, people tore out a tub and called me Friday morning. These are the type of people that you make time for. Couldn’t do it on Friday because of previous scheduled jobs, Saturday I had an appointment to put my sailboat in the water, so Sunday it is. It’s some off brand junky tub. So rig the ****** flexible drain all up and test it. All good, give a bill hop in the truck and start driving home hear a tick. Didn’t think much of it as the deep treads pick up stones. As I’m driving the tick is getting louder, stop at a red light, and the truck starts shaking. And dies. Towed to the dealership. Injector broke off and took out the engine. So now I’m without a truck and looking at replacing the motor for $17,000 or a new truck. I think I’m done with buying used vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of engine? $17,000.00????? dealer is the last place to bring anything for repair out of warranty....try a local truck shop not a dealer, you can throw a used engine in for much less...
> I always buy new for a work truck, I want to be the first to take care of it from the beginning, as most used service trucks are driven by employees who dont give a schit how hard they beat the poor truck up, then its sold and the next person pays the price..
> but also get a SECOND opinion if you really need a new engine, dealers hate to fix but love to just charge and replace, as most dealers dont have the qualified mechanics to rebuild an engine but they can swap out a crate motor and make a killing...
Click to expand...

This is the second option, first place said it was pooched. Next place said it injector but couldn’t tell where the oil went


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> This is the second option, first place said it was pooched. Next place said it injector but couldn’t tell where the oil went


 does the engine still spin? or did it seize up tight? did you check the crankcase for oil? what does it look like?the oil...
what brand engine? im assuming its diesel?


----------



## Dpeckplb

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second option, first place said it was pooched. Next place said it injector but couldn’t tell where the oil went
> 
> 
> 
> does the engine still spin? or did it seize up tight? did you check the crankcase for oil? what does it look like?the oil...
> what brand engine? im assuming its diesel?
Click to expand...

6.7 ford diesel. The truck still runs but it knocks bad and it shakes. The oil eventually drained back down into the crankcase and but it smelled like it was heavy on the diesel so I’m thinking a injector went bad.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> 6.7 ford diesel. The truck still runs but it knocks bad and it shakes. The oil eventually drained back down into the crankcase and but it smelled like it was heavy on the diesel so I’m thinking a injector went bad.


 can you do any work yourself? replace the injector and do an oil change and see how it runs...
it shakes because 1 cylinder is not firing and the knock could just be the lifters pumped down because the oil thinned out..or is it a definite bearing or rod knock?
not being able to listen to it, its hard to determine whats wrong...if it still runs im betting you dont need a new engine, just some repair on that one...
I do all my own mechanic work and have rebuilt several gas engines...I have alot of heavy equipment with diesel engines, but havent had the pleasure of rebuilding any yet..


did some quick googling..
*Diesel knock*" actually refers to an unfavorable level of combustion noise on a *diesel* engine and can be *caused* by engine overload, high-load/low speed, leaking *injectors*, over-temperature and many other *causes*.Nov 8, 2010


it sounds like you may just need new injectors....


What does a bad diesel injector sound like?
A *bad injector* can *sound* exactly *like* a rod knock. One that completly fails and squirts all it's fuel all at once will scare the daylights out of you it's so loud. You'll think it's going to crack the block!


----------



## canuck92

Dpeckplb said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know about him but I sure must have, I had a similar call, people tore out a tub and called me Friday morning. These are the type of people that you make time for. Couldn’t do it on Friday because of previous scheduled jobs, Saturday I had an appointment to put my sailboat in the water, so Sunday it is. It’s some off brand junky tub. So rig the ****** flexible drain all up and test it. All good, give a bill hop in the truck and start driving home hear a tick. Didn’t think much of it as the deep treads pick up stones. As I’m driving the tick is getting louder, stop at a red light, and the truck starts shaking. And dies. Towed to the dealership. Injector broke off and took out the engine. So now I’m without a truck and looking at replacing the motor for $17,000 or a new truck. I think I’m done with buying used vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of engine? $17,000.00????? dealer is the last place to bring anything for repair out of warranty....try a local truck shop not a dealer, you can throw a used engine in for much less...
> I always buy new for a work truck, I want to be the first to take care of it from the beginning, as most used service trucks are driven by employees who dont give a schit how hard they beat the poor truck up, then its sold and the next person pays the price..
> but also get a SECOND opinion if you really need a new engine, dealers hate to fix but love to just charge and replace, as most dealers dont have the qualified mechanics to rebuild an engine but they can swap out a crate motor and make a killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the second option, first place said it was pooched. Next place said it injector but couldn’t tell where the oil went
Click to expand...

Wife took my truck for an oil change" the lube tech" said my hood latch was broken, brings it home the dummy didnt pull the latch hard enough. Lol


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your a magnet for fukups....did you break a case of mirrors in the past???:vs_laugh:


Well not mirrors but in a new 24 story building I was working in I witnessed a guy try to move a full pallet with a jigger loaded with like a ton worth of windows panes 20+ the load flipped and broke the whole bunch of them. When the foreman came up a fellow plumber joked it was him. The foreman became real pale until he was told it was a dry waller or something.

Maybe the curse jumped onto me?? :vs_OMG:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

canuck92 said:


> Wife took my truck for an oil change" the lube tech" said my hood latch was broken, brings it home the dummy didnt pull the latch hard enough. Lol



I dont trust any of the ding dongs working at mechanics places. most just dont give a schit and go the easiest route..I have a few friends that are good mechanics I trust and if I have something I cant do or have a question ill ask them, but google and youtube is a wealth of info even if you dont do your own work at least you can tell the mechanic what you think it is and may have a better chance of not getting ripped off..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Well not mirrors but in a new 24 story building I was working in I witnessed a guy try to move a full pallet with a jigger loaded with like a ton worth of windows panes 20+ the load flipped and broke the whole bunch of them. When the foreman came up a fellow plumber joked it was him. The foreman became real pale until he was told it was a dry waller or something.
> 
> Maybe the curse jumped onto me?? :vs_OMG:


seems you get more than your share of the wackos calling, are you sure some one isnt giving your number out to the mentally challenged to mess with you? nothing works to screw with someone than some fake craigslist adds with their phone number listed..Ive done that to a few deserving people..like listing their mint restored classic car for cheap and stuff like that..:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> This is the second option, first place said it was pooched. Next place said it injector but couldn’t tell where the oil went


I'd go to a real garage. Dealers are usually crooks and like downhill said they don't repair but replace the entire thing. 

A private garage surely can fix it way cheaper or swap the engine way cheaper too.

at 17K$ Do you have a lamborghini V12 in there??

I have first hand knowledge the Toyota dealer don't even sell transmission parts, they replace the whole thing. I know the parts woman well and she told me that info. I tried to get parts but even herself trying real hard the system wouldn't make it possible. I ordered parts online and over hauled it myself.

When I had the work van tranny fixed, they pulled it and 36 hours later it was rebuilt and reinstalled for 3K.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> seems you get more than your share of the wackos calling, are you sure some one isnt giving your number out to the mentally challenged to mess with you? nothing works to screw with someone than some fake craigslist adds with their phone number listed..Ive done that to a few deserving people..like listing their mint restored classic car for cheap and stuff like that..:vs_laugh:


No no we have an abundance of idiots. I have 2 more stories...

Friday a guy walks in my yard knocking on my door asking for a new water heater install in a village like 1.25 or more hours away. Damnit on all my website pages where my address is shown it states it's not open to the public! He isn't going to be there but wants me to go sight unseen. I told him I was too busy in town for those gimmicks. No he was still pushing it. I took his info down just to pretend I'd call for an estimate and get rid of him.


Then another on saturday calls to have a "water cooler" install, turns out it's a used water softener out in the boonies. I banned his number.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> No no we have an abundance of idiots. I have 2 more stories...
> 
> Friday a guy walks in my yard knocking on my door asking for a new water heater install in a village like 1.25 or more hours away. Damnit on all my website pages where my address is shown it states it's not open to the public! He isn't going to be there but wants me to go sight unseen. I told him I was too busy in town for those gimmicks. No he was still pushing it. I took his info down just to pretend I'd call for an estimate and get rid of him.
> 
> 
> Then another on saturday calls to have a "water cooler" install, turns out it's a used water softener out in the boonies. I banned his number.


I love the idiots who buy a used water softener off of craigs list and then call me asking what is the lowest price I can install the unit for.. ? Of course I tell them I cant warranty the unit and its probably a gamble to bet it will work.... and then they start to argue with me saying it was working perfectly 5 years ago when it was taken out of service....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: 

I usually tell them that I am not a faith healer and I wont lay my healing hands on their craigs list water softener and waste my day trying to heal it--- that usually gets them to move on down the road.....


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> No no we have an abundance of idiots. I have 2 more stories...


Here's another one, last night I got a message on the "cracklist" messaging system, how much money for a non existant bathroom in the basement. Just another idiot who doesn't even read the very first line in the ad that states TELEPHONE ONLY, any emails or text messages will not be replied to.... I deleted it jut like the dozens and dozen of others I know are trying real hard wasting my life.

This morning he sends another message and a video of pipes in a ceiling and based on a 21 second video he expects a "basement price"(Pun intended). I always want to mess with them :devil3: however the GF tells me every time don't do it. :sad2:


https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=V3VENjVSWlpMdE5pWC1wdWowdExBUjI2X2NMbC1n


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Here's another one, last night I got a message on the "cracklist" messaging system, how much money for a non existant bathroom in the basement. Just another idiot who doesn't even read the very first line in the ad that states TELEPHONE ONLY, any emails or text messages will not be replied to.... I deleted it jut like the dozens and dozen of others I know are trying real hard wasting my life.
> 
> This morning he sends another message and a video of pipes in a ceiling and based on a 21 second video he expects a "basement price"(Pun intended). I always want to mess with them :devil3: however the GF tells me every time don't do it. :sad2:
> 
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=V3VENjVSWlpMdE5pWC1wdWowdExBUjI2X2NMbC1n
> 
> 
> .


thats easy to price....minimum 20 k plus any unseen expenses..and your done with the idiot..


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second option, first place said it was pooched. Next place said it injector but couldn’t tell where the oil went
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go to a real garage. Dealers are usually crooks and like downhill said they don't repair but replace the entire thing.
> 
> A private garage surely can fix it way cheaper or swap the engine way cheaper too.
> 
> at 17K$ Do you have a lamborghini V12 in there??
> 
> I have first hand knowledge the Toyota dealer don't even sell transmission parts, they replace the whole thing. I know the parts woman well and she told me that info. I tried to get parts but even herself trying real hard the system wouldn't make it possible. I ordered parts online and over hauled it myself.
> 
> When I had the work van tranny fixed, they pulled it and 36 hours later it was rebuilt and reinstalled for 3K.
Click to expand...

Nope ford diesel. I’m doing a bunch of plumbing work at the dealership. In question. I hung out with the owner as he was diagnosing it. Fired it up knocked a bit at idle as it warmed up his computer showed injector 2 and 6 misfire as the temp came up it got louder then squealed and stalled. Then it wouldn’t restart and realative compression was super low in cylinder 4. Pulled oil filter and it was full of glitter. So pricing KUV’s for a new F-450


----------



## Dpeckplb

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6.7 ford diesel. The truck still runs but it knocks bad and it shakes. The oil eventually drained back down into the crankcase and but it smelled like it was heavy on the diesel so I’m thinking a injector went bad.
> 
> 
> 
> can you do any work yourself? replace the injector and do an oil change and see how it runs...
> it shakes because 1 cylinder is not firing and the knock could just be the lifters pumped down because the oil thinned out..or is it a definite bearing or rod knock?
> not being able to listen to it, its hard to determine whats wrong...if it still runs im betting you dont need a new engine, just some repair on that one...
> I do all my own mechanic work and have rebuilt several gas engines...I have alot of heavy equipment with diesel engines, but havent had the pleasure of rebuilding any yet..
> 
> 
> did some quick googling..
> *Diesel knock*" actually refers to an unfavorable level of combustion noise on a *diesel* engine and can be *caused* by engine overload, high-load/low speed, leaking *injectors*, over-temperature and many other *causes*.Nov 8, 2010
> 
> 
> it sounds like you may just need new injectors....
> 
> 
> What does a bad diesel injector sound like?
> A *bad injector* can *sound* exactly *like* a rod knock. One that completly fails and squirts all it's fuel all at once will scare the daylights out of you it's so loud. You'll think it's going to crack the block!
Click to expand...

Spun a bearing. So looking for a luv to put on a cab and chassis f450.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats easy to price....minimum 20 k plus any unseen expenses..and your done with the idiot..


It's still a waste of time, why waste typing a high price when we all know they expect a whole bathroom for 200$. I'm not kidding I made a mistake once on a verbal estimate to some haiti people for a non existent bathroom for 2K and he started to curse at me it was too expensive!:vs_whistle::vs_whistle: He literally thought it should be done for 200$ of less.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> Spun a bearing. So looking for a luv to put on a cab and chassis f450.


probably spun because you kept driving it with watered down oil from the fuel..that suxs....


----------



## Tango

*A New Slumlord Tactic...*



Got a call from a guy to have some repair done, he seemed decent on the phone. Then he sends me a text for the address. I was working and didn't look at the text right away and he calls back asking if I read it (No) then he says it's for a guy he knows. I said what you aren't the owner? He says no I'm doing a message for him.

As I'm heading to the van I have a voice message with a heavy arabic accent asking to call back (the real owner).

I get in my van to read the text and it states to close the water in #5 , fix the issue in #4.... I look online and its a shody house turned into apartments. I typed in no I don't do that type of work. He tried calling and texting again.

Not interested in those incoherent fairy tales. Another dead give away is when he didn't argue about the price on the first call. They probably expected to screw me over on the payment.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *A New Slumlord Tactic...*
> 
> 
> 
> Got a call from a guy to have some repair done, he seemed decent on the phone. Then he sends me a text for the address. I was working and didn't look at the text right away and he calls back asking if I read it (No) then he says it's for a guy he knows. I said what you aren't the owner? He says no I'm doing a message for him.
> 
> As I'm heading to the van I have a voice message with a heavy arabic accent asking to call back (the real owner).
> 
> I get in my van to read the text and it states to close the water in #5 , fix the issue in #4.... I look online and its a shody house turned into apartments. I typed in no I don't do that type of work. He tried calling and texting again.
> 
> Not interested in those incoherent fairy tales. Another dead give away is when he didn't argue about the price on the first call. They probably expected to screw me over on the payment.



*And The Story Continues!*


Day after in the afternoon the phone rings from a number across the country, he says to fix a kitchen drain and settles for monday. He gives me the address and I'm like this is Deja Vue! Now he says its a tiny convenience store turned into 5 apartments. It was the same caller using a different number from another province! I wonder if he called the whole city and got turned down and started to use a different number or he mistakenly called me again. Seems to happen a lot where I disqualify a caller and they call me back not long after thinking it's another company.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> *And The Story Continues!*
> 
> 
> Day after in the afternoon the phone rings from a number across the country, he says to fix a kitchen drain and settles for monday. He gives me the address and I'm like this is Deja Vue! Now he says its a tiny convenience store turned into 5 apartments. It was the same caller using a different number from another province! I wonder if he called the whole city and got turned down and started to use a different number or he mistakenly called me again. Seems to happen a lot where I disqualify a caller and they call me back not long after thinking it's another company.



You must have a sign on your back saying "please screw me"....
What is the name of your plumbing company?? 

Whatever it is, you ought to change it of modify it to make you seem more for-boding to the arabs.... 

Maybe put the star of david in your add...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> You must have a sign on your back saying "please screw me"....
> What is the name of your plumbing company??
> 
> Whatever it is, you ought to change it of modify it to make you seem more for-boding to the arabs....
> 
> Maybe put the star of david in your add...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:......


" Moses and Profits Plumbing Company"......


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> You must have a sign on your back saying "please screw me"....
> What is the name of your plumbing company??
> 
> Whatever it is, you ought to change it of modify it to make you seem more for-boding to the arabs....
> 
> Maybe put the star of david in your add...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:......


Well thank Mr. Trudeau to open the floodgates. I had another this afternoon, More like egyptian or Syrian or something. Ceiling leak to discover a flange too low with double wax and rotten floor. I told him he needed a new floor and he expected just the service call. NO!!! You pay me my minimum 1hr, I didn't pull your toilet for free and to give you a free estimate too. He complained I wasn't repiping on the spot. You need a new god damn floor! Then he asked me to swap the shower cartridge to fit the 1hr then complained it would cost more money to redo the pipe once the floor was repaired.

He's getting the label DNA Do not answer!

For a while I declined all accents but some do have very luxurious houses and pay without a fuss but you never really know until I get there. The majority I need a therapist afterwards because of their tricksters.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Well thank Mr. Trudeau to open the floodgates. I had another this afternoon, More like egyptian or Syrian or something. Ceiling leak to discover a flange too low with double wax and rotten floor. I told him he needed a new floor and he expected just the service call. NO!!! You pay me my minimum 1hr, I didn't pull your toilet for free and to give you a free estimate too. He complained I wasn't repiping on the spot. You need a new god damn floor! Then he asked me to swap the shower cartridge to fit the 1hr then complained it would cost more money to redo the pipe once the floor was repaired.
> 
> He's getting the label DNA Do not answer!
> 
> For a while I declined all accents but some do have very luxurious houses and pay without a fuss but you never really know until I get there. The majority I need a therapist afterwards because of their tricksters.


Yep,I quit fooling with the patels and all the slum lord Arab owners:vs_mad:


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Well thank Mr. Trudeau to open the floodgates. I had another this afternoon, More like egyptian or Syrian or something. Ceiling leak to discover a flange too low with double wax and rotten floor. I told him he needed a new floor and he expected just the service call. NO!!! You pay me my minimum 1hr, I didn't pull your toilet for free and to give you a free estimate too. He complained I wasn't repiping on the spot. You need a new god damn floor! Then he asked me to swap the shower cartridge to fit the 1hr then complained it would cost more money to redo the pipe once the floor was repaired.
> 
> He's getting the label DNA Do not answer!
> 
> For a while I declined all accents but some do have very luxurious houses and pay without a fuss but you never really know until I get there. The majority I need a therapist afterwards because of their tricksters.




Well guess what he didn't pay so I called him up and that's when he started his trixters game. He called other companies saying they were cheaper.

He called the association and they also said it was expensive. Who the F they think they are voicing how much their members should charge. It's not their their authority, they seriously piss me off and him too. Then he threatened to file a complaint and bring me to small claims court. I said so you are going to bring me to small claims for a 50$ difference comparing me to the other big company? He argued that I didn't work at all that pulling a toilet is not work and he could of done it himself. And his nonsense bull$hit lasted for several minutes. He didn't care I told him the price on the phone before I got there, he didn't care he signed the freaking contract TWICE agreeing to the rate!

He argued the job was worth 50$ for a service call, parts were free. I told him I'll give you a rebate of 20$ and he agreed, but he was still pissed and said he would not hire me again. Your're damn right! I wouldn't be surprised if he files a complaint too or leave negative feedback.

Seriously this is too much I can't keep on hoping I get one or 2 good accent customers when the majority just want to screw you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Well guess what he didn't pay so I called him up and that's when he started his trixters game. He called other companies saying they were cheaper.
> 
> He called the association and they also said it was expensive. Who the F they think they are voicing how much their members should charge. It's not their their authority, they seriously piss me off and him too. Then he threatened to file a complaint and bring me to small claims court. I said so you are going to bring me to small claims for a 50$ difference comparing me to the other big company? He argued that I didn't work at all that pulling a toilet is not work and he could of done it himself. And his nonsense bull$hit lasted for several minutes. He didn't care I told him the price on the phone before I got there, he didn't care he signed the freaking contract TWICE agreeing to the rate!
> 
> He argued the job was worth 50$ for a service call, parts were free. I told him I'll give you a rebate of 20$ and he agreed, but he was still pissed and said he would not hire me again. Your're damn right! I wouldn't be surprised if he files a complaint too or leave negative feedback.
> 
> Seriously this is too much I can't keep on hoping I get one or 2 good accent customers when the majority just want to screw you.







what is this association? the canadian plumbing mafia??:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what is this association? the canadian plumbing mafia??:vs_laugh:


Yes it is! Great another one just called I'm too pissed, no!

For lack of a better term the building ministry in my province takes care of all the trade contractors and their licensing. Plumbers and Electricians have their own associations who takes care of it under the ministry. We pay the ministry our licence through the association and we have to pay nearly double to be a member of the association(mandatory).

I'd love to file a complaint to the ministry about the association but I bet they'd make my life hell in some way or another.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Yes it is! Great another one just called I'm too pissed, no!
> 
> For lack of a better term the building ministry in my province takes care of all the trade contractors and their licensing. Plumbers and Electricians have their own associations who takes care of it under the ministry. We pay the ministry our licence through the association and we have to pay nearly double to be a member of the association(mandatory).
> 
> I'd love to file a complaint to the ministry about the association but I bet they'd make my life hell in some way or another.


that sux..nothing like that here..free enterprise system is alive and well in the USA..or at least my area...


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Yep,I quit fooling with the patels and all the slum lord Arab owners:vs_mad:


I didn't dare say it because some lurk in the shadows on the forum and ready to cry and throw the racist card but today I'm angry and fed up of being disrespected, blackmailed or cheated financially by the Arabs and Haitians and relatives. It reminds me of the story last year where they stole my work order and not wanting to pay until I threatened to call the police.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Every 20 minute job is one broken bolt away from being a whole day ordeal.
That is what my wife found out when I had my shop in L.A. every time I told her it just be 20 min's and then turns into a 2 or 4 hour job ! :crying::biggrin:


----------



## Tango

I went to check my reviews and funny how someone gave me a 5 out of 5 stars saying my price was very reasonable and funny how while I'm writing this post I got 3 more callers taking an appointment and not one complained about the rate.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I didn't dare say it because some lurk in the shadows on the forum and ready to cry and throw the racist card but today I'm angry and fed up of being disrespected, blackmailed or cheated financially by the Arabs and Haitians and relatives. It reminds me of the story last year where they stole my work order and not wanting to pay until I threatened to call the police.





There is a difference between being prejudiced against a whole group because of one inane trait, and using a term to describe a group of individuals you have personally dealt with who all exhibit the same characteristic.


For instance, calling anyone with dark skin the n word is racist. Saying the dark skinned person stealing your car radio is the n word is describing the actions they are taking and how they are conducting them selves.


Saying that all people of middle eastern descent are not willing to pay an appropriate rate is racist. Saying that most of the middle easterners you have dealt with are cheap phucks is just an observation.


*Basically in my opinion, the difference is whether or not you let someone show you who they are before casting an opinion and treating them differently. *



If I see a confederate flag on a truck I don't assume that person is trash, but my experience tells me that they are much more likely to be a pos. I do not cut them off in traffic just because they have that flag though. I wait until they turn without a blinker and then I tailgate them with my highbeams on :devil3:






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I didn't dare say it because some lurk in the shadows on the forum and ready to cry and throw the racist card but today I'm angry and fed up of being disrespected, blackmailed or cheated financially by the Arabs and Haitians and relatives. It reminds me of the story last year where they stole my work order and not wanting to pay until I threatened to call the police.


I know of one individual that will cry about it.....too much of a pu$$y to say anything face to face....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I went to check my reviews and funny how someone gave me a 5 out of 5 stars saying my price was very reasonable and funny how while I'm writing this post I got 3 more callers taking an appointment and not one complained about the rate.



you have to weed out the scummers that will bltch if you did the job for free...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> There is a difference between being prejudiced against a whole group because of one inane trait, and using a term to describe a group of individuals you have personally dealt with who all exhibit the same characteristic.
> 
> 
> For instance, calling anyone with dark skin the n word is racist. Saying the dark skinned person stealing your car radio is the n word is describing the actions they are taking and how they are conducting them selves.
> 
> 
> Saying that all people of middle eastern descent are not willing to pay an appropriate rate is racist. Saying that most of the middle easterners you have dealt with are cheap phucks is just an observation.
> 
> 
> *Basically in my opinion, the difference is whether or not you let someone show you who they are before casting an opinion and treating them differently. *
> 
> 
> 
> If I see a confederate flag on a truck I don't assume that person is trash, but my experience tells me that they are much more likely to be a pos. I do not cut them off in traffic just because they have that flag though. I wait until they turn without a blinker and then I tailgate them with my highbeams on :devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ah like all people from california are azzholes( except some in the plumbing field)..but it seems to be true...so can facts be racist???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



whats wrong with confederate flags???


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ah like all people from california are azzholes( except some in the plumbing field)..but it seems to be true...so can facts be racist???
> 
> whats wrong with confederate flags???





That right there is unfounded prejudice/racism. Clearly not all the people from california or long island are azz holes, a large percentage may be but saying they all are is racist/bigoted. Dig a big enough hole and you're bound to find some gold.





There is nothing inherently wrong with the flag itself, it's a flag that represented a particular political faction. However, IN MY EXPERIENCE, many who fly the confederate often exhibit trashy behavior such as racism, poor hygiene, have a messy yard/house, and think they are king schit on turd mountain because they are white and from the country. 



There are legitimate reasons to fly a confederate flag, perhaps your ancestor fought for the south in the civil war, maybe you just like the duke boys. But most that I have met fly it solely to anger others of particular view points. 




*I don't much care for bumper stickers or political signage either. If your main goal is to incite anger where there should be proper discourse than your a treasonous piece of schit who can go die in a hole with the other enemies of democracy, freedom, and personal liberty. 
*



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> That right there is unfounded prejudice/racism. Clearly not all the people from california or long island are azz holes, a large percentage may be but saying they all are is racist/bigoted. Dig a big enough hole and you're bound to find some gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inherently wrong with the flag itself, it's a flag that represented a particular political faction. However, IN MY EXPERIENCE, many who fly the confederate often exhibit trashy behavior such as racism, poor hygiene, have a messy yard/house, and think they are king schit on turd mountain because they are white and from the country.
> 
> 
> 
> There are legitimate reasons to fly a confederate flag, perhaps your ancestor fought for the south in the civil war, maybe you just like the duke boys. But most that I have met fly it solely to anger others of particular view points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't much care for bumper stickers or political signage either. If your main goal is to incite anger where there should be proper discourse than your a treasonous piece of schit who can go die in a hole with the other enemies of democracy, freedom, and personal liberty.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> .


so you dont believe in the 1st Amendment ???? if it bothers what others say then you call it racist..thats what the left does to put down others that dont think their way....freedom of speech and expression is just that..you should be the one with control if you think a statement is made to make one angry...


----------



## powellmatthew76

skoronesa said:


> That right there is unfounded prejudice/racism. Clearly not all the people from california or long island are azz holes, a large percentage may be but saying they all are is racist/bigoted. Dig a big enough hole and you're bound to find some gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inherently wrong with the flag itself, it's a flag that represented a particular political faction. However, IN MY EXPERIENCE, many who fly the confederate often exhibit trashy behavior such as racism, poor hygiene, have a messy yard/house, and think they are king schit on turd mountain because they are white and from the country.
> 
> 
> 
> There are legitimate reasons to fly a confederate flag, perhaps your ancestor fought for the south in the civil war, maybe you just like the duke boys. But most that I have met fly it solely to anger others of particular view points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't much care for bumper stickers or political signage either. If your main goal is to incite anger where there should be proper discourse than your a treasonous piece of schit who can go die in a hole with the other enemies of democracy, freedom, and personal liberty.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> .


Jesus, I guess I'm just poor white trash with bad hygiene that lives in a ****ty trailer... More than half of the people that live in the Carolinas fly the Confederate flag. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Well guess what he didn't pay so I called him up and that's when he started his trixters game. He called other companies saying they were cheaper.
> 
> He called the association and they also said it was expensive. Who the F they think they are voicing how much their members should charge. It's not their their authority, they seriously piss me off and him too. Then he threatened to file a complaint and bring me to small claims court. I said so you are going to bring me to small claims for a 50$ difference comparing me to the other big company? He argued that I didn't work at all that pulling a toilet is not work and he could of done it himself. And his nonsense bull$hit lasted for several minutes. He didn't care I told him the price on the phone before I got there, he didn't care he signed the freaking contract TWICE agreeing to the rate!
> 
> He argued the job was worth 50$ for a service call, parts were free. I told him I'll give you a rebate of 20$ and he agreed, but he was still pissed and said he would not hire me again. Your're damn right! I wouldn't be surprised if he files a complaint too or leave negative feedback.
> 
> Seriously this is too much I can't keep on hoping I get one or 2 good accent customers when the majority just want to screw you.



Still no payment and I know he never will and I bet he's going to file a complaint too. The basturd, I will remember that and karma always gets its way.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

powellmatthew76 said:


> Jesus, I guess I'm just poor white trash with bad hygiene that lives in a ****ty trailer... More than half of the people that live in the Carolinas fly the Confederate flag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


well now you know who the demtards are here.....and hes from california..what else did you expect...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## powellmatthew76

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well now you know who the demtards are here.....and hes from california..what else did you expect...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Lmao


Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

powellmatthew76 said:


> Jesus, I guess I'm just poor white trash with bad hygiene that lives in a ****ty trailer... More than half of the people that live in the Carolinas fly the Confederate flag.





You said it not me :devil3: 



I guess like shtrnsdwnhill you haven't learned to read all the way yet either lolz:vs_laugh:





.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so you dont believe in the 1st Amendment ???? if it bothers what others say then you call it racist..thats what the left does to put down others that dont think their way....freedom of speech and expression is just that..you should be the one with control if you think a statement is made to make one angry...





I do believe in the first amendment. People say lots of things that bother me, that doesn't mean it's racist.


And yes, there are people who yell racism when they shouldn't. There are also people who say racist things when they shouldn't.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> You said it not me :devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess like shtrnsdwnhill you haven't learned to read all the way yet either lolz:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you lost me on that one bro....???


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I do believe in the first amendment. People say lots of things that bother me, that doesn't mean it's racist.
> 
> 
> And yes, there are people who yell racism when they shouldn't. There are also people who say racist things when they shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thats mainly because the libtards say everything is racist when they dont like hearing the truth, so its said just to shove it up their azz and make them even more crazier..and it works well...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you lost me on that one bro....???





You frequently seem to neglect the proper parsing of my statements.


If he had read what I wrote he would see that I specifically said not all those who fly the confederate flag are trash. I said most of the ones I have met are. Big difference. I don't assume that the people I know represent the group as a whole.






.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so its said _just to shove it up their azz and make them even more crazier._.and it works well...





And this goes back to my point about bumper stickers. Many have now become solely a way to sew the seeds of anger and hate. If that's what you want to do than you're a pos.






.


----------



## Tango

Good news, the guy paid and his number is now DNA. I had like 6 callers since and they've all been declined.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

skoronesa said:


> That right there is unfounded prejudice/racism. Clearly not all the people from california or long island are azz holes, a large percentage may be but saying they all are is racist/bigoted. Dig a big enough hole and you're bound to find some gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inherently wrong with the flag itself, it's a flag that represented a particular political faction. However, IN MY EXPERIENCE, many who fly the confederate often exhibit trashy behavior such as racism, poor hygiene, have a messy yard/house, and think they are king schit on turd mountain because they are white and from the country.
> 
> 
> 
> There are legitimate reasons to fly a confederate flag, perhaps your ancestor fought for the south in the civil war, maybe you just like the duke boys. But most that I have met fly it solely to anger others of particular view points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't much care for bumper stickers or political signage either. If your main goal is to incite anger where there should be proper discourse than your a treasonous piece of schit who can go die in a hole with the other enemies of democracy, freedom, and personal liberty.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> .


you remind me of a buddy that always hated minorities until his daughter started sleeping with one. just saying.:vs_cool:


----------



## skoronesa

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> you remind me of a buddy that always hated minorities until his daughter started sleeping with one. just saying.:vs_cool:





I think you have me confused with someone else. I have absolutely no problem with anyone based on their race. 



Well okay, maybe the french :devil3:

@tango
.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Well guess what he didn't pay so I called him up and that's when he started his trixters game. He called other companies saying they were cheaper.
> 
> He called the association and they also said it was expensive. Who the F they think they are voicing how much their members should charge. It's not their their authority, they seriously piss me off and him too. Then he threatened to file a complaint and bring me to small claims court. I said so you are going to bring me to small claims for a 50$ difference comparing me to the other big company? He argued that I didn't work at all that pulling a toilet is not work and he could of done it himself. And his nonsense bull$hit lasted for several minutes. He didn't care I told him the price on the phone before I got there, he didn't care he signed the freaking contract TWICE agreeing to the rate!
> 
> He argued the job was worth 50$ for a service call, parts were free. I told him I'll give you a rebate of 20$ and he agreed, but he was still pissed and said he would not hire me again. Your're damn right! I wouldn't be surprised if he files a complaint too or leave negative feedback.
> 
> Seriously this is too much I can't keep on hoping I get one or 2 good accent customers when the majority just want to screw you.


I wouldn't give the sob one dam cent back,I'd take it to court you ******* Mfer


----------



## sparky

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Every 20 minute job is one broken bolt away from being a whole day ordeal.
> That is what my wife found out when I had my shop in L.A. every time I told her it just be 20 min's and then turns into a 2 or 4 hour job ! :crying::biggrin:


No such thing as a small plumbing job,doesn't exist


----------



## tim666

sparky said:


> I wouldn't give the sob one dam cent back,I'd take it to court you ******* Mfer


This fits into this thread nicely


----------



## powellmatthew76

skoronesa said:


> You said it not me :devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess like shtrnsdwnhill you haven't learned to read all the way yet either lolz:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My comphrension of what was stated is cowardly to say the least. Make an assumption about a group of people, then back peddle to cover your ass. For example all people that reside in California are dope smoking *******. But, I have no problem with *******; that's their business. There not bothering me. Your experience with a group of people that tend to "fly" a Confederate flag has been negative. Sounds like those groups of peoples are looking for an identity. Sounds like your experiences aren't those of true Southern culture.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

powellmatthew76 said:


> My comphrension of what was stated is cowardly to say the least. *Make an assumption about a group of people, then back peddle to cover your ass.* For example all people that reside in California are dope smoking *******. But, I have no problem with *******; that's their business. There not bothering me. Your experience with a group of people that tend to "fly" a Confederate flag has been negative. *Sounds like those groups of peoples are looking for an identity.* *Sounds like your experiences aren't those of true Southern culture.*





I'm not going to argue with you about what I said. I am not racist, and making an assumption about a whole group of people from the actions of a few is exactly what I was saying is wrong. If you don't think so than go back an read what I have posted.



I am sure you're correct, they're looking for an identity.



If you were regularly active here you'd know I have posted about snow and frostline before, so yes, I absolutely have not had this experience with real southerners who have legitimate, non-racist reasons to fly the confederate flag. In fact, the few deep southerners I have met were more "liberal" than most of the people in my town.


What's *your* opinion on racism?




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> you remind me of a buddy that always hated minorities until his daughter started sleeping with one. just saying.:vs_cool:


I told my daughter there would be 2 holes in the ground if she did....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> You frequently seem to neglect the proper parsing of my statements.
> 
> 
> If he had read what I wrote he would see that I specifically said not all those who fly the confederate flag are trash. I said most of the ones I have met are. Big difference. I don't assume that the people I know represent the group as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you like to twist statements to fit your need, as you already stated you lean left..which means you are not tolerable of any other opinion than yours and then take action to stop the other opinion by screaming its racist or some other crap like that...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> And this goes back to my point about bumper stickers. Many have now become solely a way to sew the seeds of anger and hate. If that's what you want to do than you're a pos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


once again you complain about ones freedom of speech because YOU dont like it....if you get upset over a bumper sticker then thats your problem..not mine...for whatever the reason I or someone has a bumper sticker or meme posted or on a truck bumper its called FREEDOM OF SPEECH.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I think you have me confused with someone else. I have absolutely no problem with anyone based on their race.
> 
> 
> 
> Well okay, maybe the french :devil3:
> 
> @tango
> .





you mean canadian french...............:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

sparky said:


> I wouldn't give the sob one dam cent back,I'd take it to court you ******* Mfer


I had some piss ant member here bltch about that same phrase.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I'm not going to argue with you about what I said. I am not racist, and making an assumption about a whole group of people from the actions of a few is exactly what I was saying is wrong. If you don't think so than go back an read what I have posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



you may not be racist, but you claim everyone else is..thats the problem...you think because you see a symbol or statement without the reason behind it, you take the " its racist" claim right off the bat...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you mean canadian french...............:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:





skoronesa said:


> I think you have me confused with someone else. I have absolutely no problem with anyone based on their race.
> 
> 
> 
> Well okay, maybe the french :devil3:
> 
> @tango
> .


I just saw my name hidden in white text... too chicken, I mean too froggy to write it in black and white? :wink:


.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you may not be racist, but you claim everyone else is..thats the problem...you think because you see a symbol or statement *without the reason behind it, you take the " its racist" claim right off the bat..*.





Feel free to quote the part where I stated it means the person is racist. :biggrin:





You're trying to put words in my mouth.





.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> *once again you complain about ones freedom of speech because* YOU dont like it....if you get upset over a bumper sticker then thats your problem..not mine...for whatever the reason I or someone has a bumper sticker or meme posted or on a truck bumper its called FREEDOM OF SPEECH.....





This is all true. I have a right to complain just like you have a right to a bumper sticker. 



LET FREEDOM REIGN!!! :biggrin:






.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you like to twist statements to fit your need, as you already stated you lean left..which means you are not tolerable of any other opinion than yours *and then take action to stop the other opinion by screaming its racist* or some other crap like that...





Please quote me where I said someone did/said something racist :biggrin:


Seems like you're the one who is twisting words. I was defending @Tango when he used terms that some would call racist. He said he was worried some would call him racist.

Also, I never said I lean left, I said some might think I lean left until they fully learn the nuances of my views. Feel free to show me where I said I lean left.



.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I just saw my name hidden in white text... too chicken, I mean too froggy to write it in black and white? :wink:
> 
> .





Chicken? Froggy? Are you calling me scared like a frenchman? lolz


I was being funny :biggrin: Wanted to fool you for a second.





.


----------



## Tango

*Just like PZ...*


Got a call for a main valve that's not shutting off completely and he says to me there's no room to change it out. He wasn't listening when I said call the city to have the water shut down so I can swap it. He then sends me pictures, there's plenty of room. 5 minutes later I get a real gem, he asks when I'll be working on the main he'll be if installing 2 frost bibs and to help him. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I don't know what to reply. When I send him a price I know he'll call someone else.


----------



## Tango

*Karma baby....*


Last year a guy called me over for a repair, I went there and he made me fool around 30 minutes because he didn't have the key to the apartment upstairs so I waited for him to call back and he never did. Didn't get paid and I didn't care it was a rickity hacked out house that has been flooded by the river 2 times.

Forward to this year, unknowingly I didn't remember him and set up an appointment for today. I checked out the address to remember the guy. Well I banned his number and he later left a message I didn't show up. 

Karma!:vs_karate:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> This is all true. I have a right to complain just like you have a right to a bumper sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> LET FREEDOM REIGN!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


agreed 100%...............:smile:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Just like PZ...*
> 
> 
> Got a call for a main valve that's not shutting off completely and he says to me there's no room to change it out. He wasn't listening when I said call the city to have the water shut down so I can swap it. He then sends me pictures, there's plenty of room. 5 minutes later I get a real gem, he asks when I'll be working on the main he'll be if installing 2 frost bibs and to help him. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> I don't know what to reply. When I send him a price I know he'll call someone else.


quote him plumbing lessons are $500.00 and hour how many hours of schooling would you like? and see what he responds...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> quote him plumbing lessons are $500.00 and hour how many hours of schooling would you like? and see what he responds...



I was thinking 450$ but 500$ is just as good. Too bad I can't text him back, with that though, he'd have ammo to file a complaint. I don't want to call him back and waste my time.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> quote him plumbing lessons are $500.00 and hour how many hours of schooling would you like? and see what he responds...


The guy called back, I wish he hadn't. I gave a higher flat rate price for the main valve than what I usually charge and he exclaimed damn that's expensive!

I replied if you want cheaper call someone else be my guest. 

He still wants it done. As I'm talking to him he really isn't smart, not smart at all. No way I'm giving him pointers on how to solder his frost bibs. It'll be 500$ a pop if he wants them done.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> The guy called back, I wish he hadn't. I gave a higher flat rate price for the main valve than what I usually charge and he exclaimed damn that's expensive!
> 
> I replied if you want cheaper call someone else be my guest.
> 
> He still wants it done. As I'm talking to him he really isn't smart, not smart at all. No way I'm giving him pointers on how to solder his frost bibs. It'll be 500$ a pop if he wants them done.


when you get there before you start give him a package price including the hose bibs and see if he goes for it..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when you get there before you start give him a package price including the hose bibs and see if he goes for it..


I'll try but I can't see why he'd go for it. He's going to scream rip off.


----------



## Tango

*Joseph SIT Down!*


*The dishwasher is leaking...
*
I was greeted with an old man with parkinson and an old woman who were just out of quarantine because they were out of the country. They complained the dishwasher was leaking and they argued adamantly it wasn't the faucet. I'm the plumber but they were the experts. 

I asked the guy to sign before I started and he threw a huge fit, I'm not signing till the job is done! Sir you have to sign the contract to say you agree to pay my rate. No No it's bull it's fraud etc!!! The wife took over and said "Joseph sit down! I'll sign it". Then he wouldn't give me his name straight and got even more angry.


Only when I showed them the counter was rotten the woman started to believe me. Why the hell do people call a pro and automatically know better and argue??

Any I snapped a quick pic of their shelf, KKK white and black figurines???

Anyway the job is done and now they are on my DNA list.


.






.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *...*
> Any I snapped a quick pic of their shelf, KKK white and black figurines???....
> .



Based on the staff one of them is holding I think they are some sort of weird christian sect thing. Could be kkk, who the heck knows anymore. Could have just thought they were funny too. Maybe they went down to the US and found them in some gift shop and thought they were neat.


I love it when the customer knows what the problem is before I get there and refuses to listen when I tell them they are wrong.


I had a leak under a kitchen sink once and the customer, my manager, and myself all thought it was this slip joint drain. Turned out to be the smallest of pinholes on a 3/8" copper supply line. I felt like a real idiot on that one but oh well.



.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *Just like PZ...*
> 
> 
> Got a call for a main valve that's not shutting off completely and he says to me there's no room to change it out. He wasn't listening when I said call the city to have the water shut down so I can swap it. He then sends me pictures, there's plenty of room. 5 minutes later I get a real gem, he asks when I'll be working on the main he'll be if installing 2 frost bibs and to help him. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> I don't know what to reply. When I send him a price I know he'll call someone else.




I should of disqualified him because I knew he was out there. So I replaced the main valve and everything was fine. All the while he was pacing back and forth and lamenting he was nervous it was going to bust but he still wanted some tips on his exterior faucet project. When I turned on the main and he heard the water rushing in the pipe he exclaimed he was scared.

This morning he calls me saying the bonnet is leaking so I explain to him to tighten it a little bit.

2 hours later he sends me a text saying how I should of soldered the valve, his advice was nonsense. I ignored it as this guy is a real life "village idiot".

In the afternoon he sent me another text to type me another plumbing lesson. I ignored that too.

Unbelievable. :vs_OMG:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I should of disqualified him because I knew he was out there. So I replaced the main valve and everything was fine. All the while he was pacing back and forth and lamenting he was nervous it was going to bust but he still wanted some tips on his exterior faucet project. When I turned on the main and he heard the water rushing in the pipe he exclaimed he was scared.
> 
> This morning he calls me saying the bonnet is leaking so I explain to him to tighten it a little bit.
> 
> 2 hours later he sends me a text saying how I should of soldered the valve, his advice was nonsense. I ignored it as this guy is a real life "village idiot".
> 
> In the afternoon he sent me another text to type me another plumbing lesson. I ignored that too.
> 
> Unbelievable. :vs_OMG:


you should have texted back, if he knows so much why didnt he fix it himself instead of hiring a professional??


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you should have texted back, if he knows so much why didnt he fix it himself instead of hiring a professional??


Because he's missing a quarter on the dollar in his head.


----------



## Master Mark

skoronesa;
[SIZE=5 said:


> I love it when the customer knows what the problem is before I get there and refuses to listen when I tell them they are wrong.[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> I had a leak under a kitchen sink once and the customer, my manager, and myself all thought it was this slip joint drain. Turned out to be the smallest of pinholes on a 3/8" copper supply line. I felt like a real idiot on that one but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I get people wanting me to come out to look at their stopped up sewer lines ..... they tell me that they flush the toilet and its backing up in the shower..... 

I interrupt them at this point and tell them that their sewer line is totally stopped up and they need the main line snaked asap....here are some people I recommend to call to get it done .....

then they start arguing with me about how do I know for sure its the main?? I just tell them that I just do this for a living , but if you really want me to come out to tell you what I just told you for free over the phone, 
its gonna be 99 dollars,,,, :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

many thank me and some still expect curb service ...


----------



## skoronesa

Master Mark said:


> ......then they start arguing with me about how do I know for sure its the main??..........




Well whether it's 10' from the toilet or 100' it still requires special drain snaking equipment.

Or if you hold my rootbeer I'll get the garden hose lolz :vs_laugh:

.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> I get people wanting me to come out to look at their stopped up sewer lines ..... they tell me that they flush the toilet and its backing up in the shower.....
> 
> I interrupt them at this point and tell them that their sewer line is totally stopped up and they need the main line snaked asap....here are some people I recommend to call to get it done .....
> 
> then they start arguing with me about how do I know for sure its the main?? I just tell them that I just do this for a living , but if you really want me to come out to tell you what I just told you for free over the phone,
> its gonna be 99 dollars,,,, :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> many thank me and some still expect curb service ...


just tell them they are right and hang up...


----------



## Master Mark

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just tell them they are right and hang up...


I like to try to help people even when they are morons...
they really cant help themselves and I sort of feel sorry for them cause they are literally clueless and helpless and need advice which I dont mind giving to the best of my ability over the phone...
..sometimes they are grateful and give me a good review on google for guideing them in the right direction and
sometimes they dont but its all good.....

Not everybody can be as lucky as me.......good looks, talented , well endowed 

you know what I mean??? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Master Mark said:


> I like to try to help people even when they are morons...
> they really cant help themselves and I sort of feel sorry for them cause they are literally clueless and helpless and need advice which I dont mind giving to the best of my ability over the phone...
> ..sometimes they are grateful and give me a good review on google for guideing them in the right direction and
> sometimes they dont but its all good.....
> 
> Not everybody can be as lucky as me.......good looks, talented ,  well endowed
> 
> you know what I mean??? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


your talking about the big plunger you keep in the truck im sure.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*I love it when they disqualify themselves!
*


Got a call the other day from a hidden private number. Red Flag #1
The woman said we ordered parts for a shower faucet and we are looking for someone to replace them. 
I asked what's the brand name?
I don't know... Red flag #2
Well if you ordered them then how did you get them?
From the boutique and why is it so important...It's Rubi. Red Flag #3
Mam I don't give any warranty I can take it apart or that it doesn't leak again.
She hung up!

Thanks you for disqualifying your crazy a$$! That brand is pure boutique junk where you can't even fix it after 5 years and you can't even put something else because the tile looks like swiss cheese.


----------



## Tango

*Why do I get to fix all those hack jobs???*


Supposedly done by a contractor, you can't make this stuff up! The guy had this bib for 7 years since he bought the house, he never realized it was hot water too! 

I cut up the ceiling and didn't find the pipe because it came from upstairs so I had to go back out and cap it with a tool I had bought just for this kind of nonsense space. The numb-nut who installed it tried to shove it back inside and the pex was kinked in half like a kinked hose.

Then I had to re-pipe and relocate it because when I pulled the ceiling what a spaghetti $hit show. It was real hot today, I started to cough and hack because of insulation dust. 

I had to use over 25" of extensions to drill the rim joists and more joist for the new hose bib but damn it I drilled right through the freaking wall. I had to readjust and drill higher. The guy then tells me they built a second house on top of the old one...:vs_OMG:

What a day.



.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *Why do I get to fix all those hack jobs???*
> 
> 
> Supposedly done by a contractor, you can't make this stuff up! The guy had this bib for 7 years since he bought the house, he never realized it was hot water too!
> 
> I cut up the ceiling and didn't find the pipe because it came from upstairs so I had to go back out and cap it with a tool I had bought just for this kind of nonsense space. The numb-nut who installed it tried to shove it back inside and the pex was kinked in half like a kinked hose.
> 
> Then I had to re-pipe and relocate it because when I pulled the ceiling what a spaghetti $hit show. It was real hot today, I started to cough and hack because of insulation dust.
> 
> I had to use over 25" of extensions to drill the rim joists and more joist for the new hose bib but damn it I drilled right through the freaking wall. I had to readjust and drill higher. The guy then tells me they built a second house on top of the old one...:vs_OMG:
> 
> What a day.
> 
> 
> 
> .





WOW :surprise:



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Why do I get to fix all those hack jobs???*
> 
> 
> Supposedly done by a contractor, you can't make this stuff up! The guy had this bib for 7 years since he bought the house, he never realized it was hot water too!
> 
> I cut up the ceiling and didn't find the pipe because it came from upstairs so I had to go back out and cap it with a tool I had bought just for this kind of nonsense space. The numb-nut who installed it tried to shove it back inside and the pex was kinked in half like a kinked hose.
> 
> Then I had to re-pipe and relocate it because when I pulled the ceiling what a spaghetti $hit show. It was real hot today, I started to cough and hack because of insulation dust.
> 
> I had to use over 25" of extensions to drill the rim joists and more joist for the new hose bib but damn it I drilled right through the freaking wall. I had to readjust and drill higher. The guy then tells me they built a second house on top of the old one...:vs_OMG:
> 
> What a day.
> 
> 
> 
> .


but thats how the mice and rats get into the warm house...


----------



## Tango

I got 5 calls this weekend and I blocked all 5 of them. None of them qualified and the last one was the best one, since it's PC time I won't say anything else but he called at 5:30 Sunday night asking if I would come over right away to install a faucet for the equivalent to the price of pita bread.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> I got 5 calls this weekend and I blocked all 5 of them. None of them qualified and the last one was the best one, since it's PC time I won't say anything else but he called at 5:30 Sunday night asking if I would come over right away to install a faucet for the equivalent to the price of pita bread.[/QUOTE
> 
> I had some lady call me yesterday and she started out with ---can I get a free estimate from you for someone I am representing,,,,, then she tells me she is a building contractor and she has called about 5 other plumbers and half of them have not showed up to give her freind an estimate.......
> 
> So She is not happy with the estimates and the work is very simple and easy to do---sure it is :vs_laugh:
> 
> I already did not want to get involved with the job but I tell her to send me the guys name and address and number and I will try to set up something sometime this week......
> Then she tells me she want to make an appointment with me for tomorrow to look at the job and what time in the afternoon can I get by the home.....
> 
> I tell her I would need to talk to the person I am gonna meet to confirm the time and get more info from them...... then she does not want me to talk to the homeowner and go through her......(she wants to get my price and double it to her "freind"))
> 
> I tell her I cant just go 20 miles out of my way and knock on someones door hoping they are home and stand there like a Jehovas Witness or a girl scout selling cookies ...and wait on this clown to finally show up at his leisure....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:.
> 
> that finally pissed her off and she said to just forget it and I said
> 
> god bless you, good luck finding someone and
> 
> buuuuuy byyyyyy then hung up on her before she could get done talking
> 
> they really think you are gonna mess up your whole day just to be the 4th person bidding their shi//y work.......:crying::crying:


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> .......since it's PC time I won't say anything else.........





How is it PC time and when have your posts ever been changed by an admin?




.


----------



## Tango

*This One Is So Good I gotta Copy it for the Mother In Law Thread!*




So my girlfriend's mother who made me go crazy for this Delta faucet....To this day it's still not fixed, she probably went ape $hit to the phone operator and supposedly delta will be sending a free 65$ lav faucet.

She hired a handy hack to do a big reno, supposedly he was a contractor before, yeah year sure sure, he drives a tiny car and he can't carry any materials so he has her go and pick up materials all day because he always needs something else.

So today she asked him to fix the toilet because it was dripping in the basement. He told her to go buy a wax. He emptied the toilet into a bucket and put a new wax. The mother in law was downstairs cleaning the wet floor when all of a sudden the hack dumped the bucket in the toilet and I guess his wax trick didn't work and the mother in law below got a full face of toilet water! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

He told her to go buy another wax...:vs_OMG:


----------



## Tango

Speaking of 3/8" tubing check this out 2 weeks ago, I had to cut the bottom of the cabinet to reach the nut on the right hand. The bidet seat was also illegal and the customer bought the scammy words on the internet thinking it was approved and arguing with me a little. I said good luck with an eventual second flood.

I also said to him I'm not touching the galvanized water lines that are all corroded. First time I see galvanized water lines in a house!



.


----------



## Dpeckplb

So today I had a cottager at the provincial park that I put in a new sand point. She calls me back this week, the sand point isn’t working. I go there expecting no water. There’s plenty of water, it just has the yellowish brown iron tinge that all water in the area gets. She wants me to dig the point back up to make sure it’s working. I’m like “do you have water?” “Yes of course we do or you’d have a grouchier me to talk to!” “Well ma’am last time I checked water isn’t naturally chlorinated out of the ground, but I’ll gladly quote you on treatment systems.” I get the typical response of “well you just put it in and it doesn’t produce clean water” “ welcome to cottage country!”


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> So today I had a cottager at the provincial park that I put in a new sand point. She calls me back this week, the sand point isn’t working. I go there expecting no water. There’s plenty of water, it just has the yellowish brown iron tinge that all water in the area gets. She wants me to dig the point back up to make sure it’s working. I’m like “do you have water?” “Yes of course we do or you’d have a grouchier me to talk to!” “Well ma’am last time I checked water isn’t naturally chlorinated out of the ground, but I’ll gladly quote you on treatment systems.” I get the typical response of “well you just put it in and it doesn’t produce clean water” “ welcome to cottage country!”




How deep is it? When you say "sand point" do you mean your backfill was sand for filtration or that the area is naturally sandy?


Why not just drive a point instead of digging?




.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> How deep is it? When you say "sand point" do you mean your backfill was sand for filtration or that the area is naturally sandy?
> 
> 
> Why not just drive a point instead of digging?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



A sand point refers to sandy soil.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> A sand point refers to sandy soil.





Around here we have a company that if you live where the water table is high enough they dig a hole about 30 feet deep and about as wide, set a 6" or 8" pvc pipe with holes drilled in the bottom 10', wrap it in landscape fabric, back fill the bottom 10' or so with large stone, and then do at least 10' of septic sand backfill before a couple feet of top soil.




It's quite a bit cheaper than drilling a well and while it may be surface water the septic sand provides adequate filtration.




.


----------



## Dpeckplb

skoronesa said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sand point refers to sandy soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around here we have a company that if you live where the water table is high enough they dig a hole about 30 feet deep and about as wide, set a 6" or 8" pvc pipe with holes drilled in the bottom 10', wrap it in landscape fabric, back fill the bottom 10' or so with large stone, and then do at least 10' of septic sand backfill before a couple feet of top soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite a bit cheaper than drilling a well and while it may be surface water the septic sand provides adequate filtration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That’s exactly how I do it. The water table in this park is about 3 feet down.


----------



## Tango

Blocking numbers is starting to pay off. Twice this week I got voice mails but the phone didn't ring so that means I've spoken to them already and they were disqualified either from their comments, price shopping tactics or other dis-qualifiers.

There is one woman who got through though, I had blocked her number because she belonged in the cheapskates group. I guess she called every other company too and she started to use a private number to try and get someone. She didn't remember me but I did, I told her I was busy but I had a blank agenda. 

The other day another cheapskate woman called saying she had called everyone and everyone was "busy" I said mam you are calling from a city 3 hours away! We are not even the same region! She replied "Still can you refer me someone"? Stupid...

Then tonight a woman calls and the first thing she says is "What's the rate"? so I knew it was a waste of time so I said send some pics and low and behold she sent VIDEOS within 20 seconds! I wonder if it's a price shopper or a company trying to size me up. I'll be blocking that one too.


----------



## Tango

I saved myself from wasted trip and injuries! A woman called this morning saying she used a product to open up her clogged lav sink and said it smelled terrible. I asked her the product she used, yep sure enough she put in pure sulfuric acid. She had no clue it was dangerous stuff. 

F__king hardware stores who sells that $hit!

I told her to call someone else who's willing to take the risk of going straight to the hospital for chemical burns. it ain't going to be me!


----------



## WashingtonPlung

Tango said:


> I saved myself from wasted trip and injuries! A woman called this morning saying she used a product to open up her clogged lav sink and said it smelled terrible. I asked her the product she used, yep sure enough she put in pure sulfuric acid. She had no clue it was dangerous stuff.
> 
> F__king hardware stores who sells that $hit!
> 
> I told her to call someone else who's willing to take the risk of going straight to the hospital for chemical burns. it ain't going to be me!


I prefer Hydrochloriic acid to unclog drains. It seems to have the same strength as sulfuric acid but none of the smell.


I use acid in a lav or urinals mostly with PPE and a mini plunger. It works pretty well. It's saved the day quite a few times.


----------



## skoronesa

WashingtonPlung said:


> I prefer Hydrochloriic acid to unclog drains. It seems to have the same strength as sulfuric acid but none of the smell.
> 
> I use acid in a lav or urinals mostly with PPE and a mini plunger. It works pretty well. It's saved the day quite a few times.



Same here, HCl is much stronger than sulfuric and works great. It's the only chemical drain cleaner I keep on the van.


Works really well for cleaning old metal parts too. Not my fault some people don't know how to work with chemicals safely, doesn't mean they should be banned. Life is dangerous, if you're scared stay home :smile:







.


----------



## WashingtonPlung

School is a little over 2 years old. We got reports of this mop sink smelling. Put a camera down the line and couldn't find the p trap so I pulled the sink. And this is what I found.

So far for code violations I see
- P trap before the dirty arm, so I got sewer gas from the vent.
- Compression couplings on trap primer line
- Caulked the pipe into the bottom of the mop sink instead of using a gasket.
-The trap primer line was stubbed cut flush with the wall and put a clean out cap over...
- They even missed the wall :vs_laugh:
:surprise: :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:

This was done by a union shop. Which I thought those guys usually had there crap together but how was this left?

edit: Also the 4x2 combo looks off. I wanna take it out and inspect it but it looks bent almost. It doesnt look square at all.


----------



## Tango

The other day I had the misfortune to replace a frost bib...Inaccessible behind the built in shelf contraption. A tough one but the guy was real happy to have a new one.

Bonus retarded constructor, a nice place to put an electrical outlet.


.


----------



## Tango

Worst company in town, the owner is a REAL life crook and has 4 new york sized phone books of complaints with fraud charges. He also got his helpers to put fake reviews because his score was 0. Anyway this one tops the cake, he probably told his helper to use every scrap piece of pipe to do the vents in the attic. On a 20 foots run there were 7 couplings and tape for hangers. Obviously there was a bucket full of water in the pipes. I told the home owner I could only do a portion because I'd have to rip out the whole house.

The attic door was like 15-20 feet in the air in the garage, I was drenched when I finished up there. What a day then he asks me to fix this delta contraption. :crying: (pics in the next post) 

.


----------



## Tango

I'm going to save up and get myself a Lamborghini Gallardo for all this hard work!



.


----------



## Tango

Today was the first day of the 2 week construction vacations, probably 97% of the companies are closed even my supplier is closed. 

I stay open during this time but it was an all time record for me, something stirred up the bottom of the barrel, I received 19 phone calls, I blocked 8 of them for various reasons like bargain shoppers, free estimate shoppers, handy hack shoppers, and those who don't qualify. I even got 4 voice messages without the phone ringing so that means I had already blocked those 4 previously! Some of them during the weekend even left a second voice message thinking I was another company.

Wow!


----------



## Tango

Sewer smell on a septic system... I should of said no thanks because I haven't seen too many new houses plumbed by plumbers. This was no exception, complete DIY mess. She want to sue the previous owner.

Freaking mess, told them to call the big name in town who won't mind taking the blame because they won't be able to fix all the issues and they'd get mad at them. I want no part of it and I didn't find the source because they only wanted to replace a toilet wax.

Funny piping, pvc glue instead of abs glue, no vents in many places, dishwasher directly connected to the sewer etc. :vs_OMG:


.


----------



## Tango

a few more...


.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Today was the first day of the 2 week construction vacations, probably 97% of the companies are closed even my supplier is closed.
> 
> I stay open during this time but it was an all time record for me, something stirred up the bottom of the barrel, I received 19 phone calls, I blocked 8 of them for various reasons like bargain shoppers, free estimate shoppers, handy hack shoppers, and those who don't qualify. I even got 4 voice messages without the phone ringing so that means I had already blocked those 4 previously! Some of them during the weekend even left a second voice message thinking I was another company.
> 
> Wow!



Day 2 of the vacations, I'm full tomorrow and almost full for thursday. I blocked 3-4 today and I got another voice mail without my phone ringing(Maybe because I was out out of the city?) from a woman saying she dropped something in the kitchen drain so she tried to take the pipe apart and it broke inside the wall so she was calling everyone around for quotes! She went on I had to call her back because she was going to choose the cheapest! Can't make this stuff up!:shutup::shutup:

Then another price shopper at 7:30 while I'm in my own bathroom, I said sure it's 50$ to go and give you a price, she tried real hard to get a price on the phone because she said it was an easy job.... Then she said I'll talk to my husband. 

Yeah talk to him alright...Another blocked caller.


----------



## Tango

It seems every single service job turns out to be trouble, it's never easy. A retired service plumber now working at HD told me "We plumbing doctors". I had to replace this ancient exterior faucet, it's so old it's the first one I've seen in person. Problem though was to pull it out, Arrghh. Had to to buy some hydraulic concrete and cheap trowels. Freaking backyard sun burning my skin and turning the cement in the bucket solid in 30 seconds!! I had to rush to slober it on the wall and smooth it out. I had to scrub clean the bucket every little batch. Another miserable sprint to the finish.



.


----------



## Tango

Another crazy job, Leaking heater in 2-3 places and jacked on bricks and pieces of wood and over the sump pit. Grrrr. Just another SNAFU. The guy tells me take the sump pump out because I ain't moving my full shelf in the way. No sir the shelves goes while I'm bringing my stuff down.


.


----------



## Master Mark

WE install a rheem water heater 4 months ago.....
today they dont have hot water...... Of course the phone does not ring
all day long and so we dont have a thing to do.......

then finally this moron calls our answering service at 4.25 to tell me he has been trying to get his new water heater to re-light all day long, and what am I gonna do about it???:vs_laugh:


Well, what I am gonna do is call him back at about 8.45 tonight and tell him that I have been down on the water out of town all day long....

we might be able to get out to your house tomorrow afternoon when I get back to town....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> It seems every single service job turns out to be trouble, it's never easy. A retired service plumber now working at HD told me "We plumbing doctors". I had to replace this ancient exterior faucet, it's so old it's the first one I've seen in person. Problem though was to pull it out, Arrghh. Had to to buy some hydraulic concrete and cheap trowels. Freaking backyard sun burning my skin and turning the cement in the bucket solid in 30 seconds!! I had to rush to slober it on the wall and smooth it out. I had to scrub clean the bucket every little batch. Another miserable sprint to the finish.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats a galt sediment faucet... matches open sights service valve


----------



## Tango

*Got another Phsyco Biatch Today.*


A man called for a clogged kitchen sink. Told him the rate and everything and went there today and his wife with a thick russian accent signed agreeing to the rate.... Another huge house mansion style, double garage with a pond on the side of the house... She tells me the ceiling tiles below crumbled. I wondered why she hadn't cleaned it up and it was still dripping on a leather couch.

An hour and a half later I call the husband to tell him the final bill and the woman cutting me off why so expensive? When I hung up she turned into a freaking nut job. She yelled why why why? I'm thinking Damnit you signed the freaking thing!! She yapped she wasn't paying me for bringing the equipment in and out and it wasn't even an hour bla bla bla. That reminded me of the crazy chinese woman 2 years ago. The best part she said it wasn't draining, um yes it was, the sink empty even witht the faucet turned on. Then she went even more nuts there wasn't a warranty. I ain't warrantying you putting any crap and hair down the drain.


The adult son took me aside and signed my work order he had enough of her tantrum. As I was heading out the husband came in and she started to yell in russian, he went up to the bedroom upstairs while she was hysterical and came down with a check book still nagging, she once again yelled and yelled to me about not paying for bringing the tools in so I said I should of brought the van in the kitchen. The guy silently wrote the check and he damn well knew she was crazy. I got out with the screaming still going out and I saw the guy's car was a Mercedes C300.


I blocked both phone numbers and the check better clear.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> *Got another Phsyco Biatch Today.*
> 
> 
> A man called for a clogged kitchen sink. Told him the rate and everything and went there today and his wife with a thick russian accent signed agreeing to the rate.... Another huge house mansion style, double garage with a pond on the side of the house... She tells me the ceiling tiles below crumbled. I wondered why she hadn't cleaned it up and it was still dripping on a leather couch.
> 
> An hour and a half later I call the husband to tell him the final bill and the woman cutting me off why so expensive? When I hung up she turned into a freaking nut job. She yelled why why why? I'm thinking Damnit you signed the freaking thing!! She yapped she wasn't paying me for bringing the equipment in and out and it wasn't even an hour bla bla bla. That reminded me of the crazy chinese woman 2 years ago. The best part she said it wasn't draining, um yes it was, the sink empty even witht the faucet turned on. Then she went even more nuts there wasn't a warranty. I ain't warrantying you putting any crap and hair down the drain.
> 
> 
> The adult son took me aside and signed my work order he had enough of her tantrum. As I was heading out the husband came in and she started to yell in russian, he went up to the bedroom upstairs while she was hysterical and came down with a check book still nagging, she once again yelled and yelled to me about not paying for bringing the tools in so I said I should of brought the van in the kitchen. The guy silently wrote the check and he damn well knew she was crazy. I got out with the screaming still going out and I saw the guy's car was a Mercedes C300.
> 
> 
> I blocked both phone numbers and the check better clear.




100 bucks says that will claim you damaged the couch and floor with the tile and water falling down on it... and want their money back:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Got another Phsyco Biatch Today.*
> 
> 
> A man called for a clogged kitchen sink. Told him the rate and everything and went there today and his wife with a thick russian accent signed agreeing to the rate.... Another huge house mansion style, double garage with a pond on the side of the house... She tells me the ceiling tiles below crumbled. I wondered why she hadn't cleaned it up and it was still dripping on a leather couch.
> 
> An hour and a half later I call the husband to tell him the final bill and the woman cutting me off why so expensive? When I hung up she turned into a freaking nut job. She yelled why why why? I'm thinking Damnit you signed the freaking thing!! She yapped she wasn't paying me for bringing the equipment in and out and it wasn't even an hour bla bla bla. That reminded me of the crazy chinese woman 2 years ago. The best part she said it wasn't draining, um yes it was, the sink empty even witht the faucet turned on. Then she went even more nuts there wasn't a warranty. I ain't warrantying you putting any crap and hair down the drain.
> 
> 
> The adult son took me aside and signed my work order he had enough of her tantrum. As I was heading out the husband came in and she started to yell in russian, he went up to the bedroom upstairs while she was hysterical and came down with a check book still nagging, she once again yelled and yelled to me about not paying for bringing the tools in so I said I should of brought the van in the kitchen. The guy silently wrote the check and he damn well knew she was crazy. I got out with the screaming still going out and I saw the guy's car was a Mercedes C300.
> 
> 
> I blocked both phone numbers and the check better clear.





LMFAO...you musta broke a case of mirrors sometime in this life...your a freaking magnet to nutjobs...


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> 100 bucks says that will claim you damaged the couch and floor with the tile and water falling down on it... and want their money back:vs_laugh:


Guess what I thought of that, he wanted cash no receipt, yeah right dream on. An invoice protects me just as much. What I did was write on the work order the ceiling had already collapsed at my arrival with pictures as proof. And guess what, that's exactly why I require a second signature stating they don't have any reserves so that means a family member signed agreeing it had fallen already. :vs_wave:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LMFAO...you musta broke a case of mirrors sometime in this life...your a freaking magnet to nutjobs...


For real, mirrors, you believe in that? I've broken at least 4 locker sized ones for my service calls in the last 2 years. :sad2:

I feel much better now, I went to take a long drive, I passed a McLaren 720S on the highway and I ended up behind it again 30 minutes later cruising downtown. Then I saw the same white Ferrari 458 parked at the same place as last week and I saw a red one too. :smile:


----------



## Tango

*I have A Leak....Ya think?*


What a winner! she called saying there may be a leak and it comes and goes. The young woman had her room mate pull the toilet, without shutting the valve, The tank full of water, the bowl full of water, without removing the flex hose!!!:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

She said everything was dry... When I got there I said I think you have an issue of a collapsing floor, the toilet footprint was probably 1" below the floor level. And I also think your shower door is Kaput and has been dripping for years... I'm surprised no one crashed through the living room below taking a dump.

Unbelievable, you see ShtRns that guy in the video has nothing on me! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> For real, mirrors, you believe in that? I've broken at least 4 locker sized ones for my service calls in the last 2 years. :sad2:
> 
> I feel much better now, I went to take a long drive, I passed a McLaren 720S on the highway and I ended up behind it again 30 minutes later cruising downtown. Then I saw the same white Ferrari 458 parked at the same place as last week and I saw a red one too. :smile:


im not religious or superstitious, BUT....I think there is something up there fuking around with us for entertainment...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> For real, mirrors, you believe in that? I've broken at least 4 locker sized ones for my service calls in the last 2 years. :sad2:
> 
> I feel much better now, I went to take a long drive, I passed a McLaren 720S on the highway and I ended up behind it again 30 minutes later cruising downtown. Then I saw the same white Ferrari 458 parked at the same place as last week and I saw a red one too. :smile:


 your like a little kid, im going to get you this...


https://www.amazon.com/RASTAR-Ferra...white+Ferrari+458+model&qid=1596283265&sr=8-2


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *I have A Leak....Ya think?*
> 
> 
> What a winner! she called saying there may be a leak and it comes and goes. The young woman had her room mate pull the toilet, without shutting the valve, The tank full of water, the bowl full of water, without removing the flex hose!!!:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
> 
> She said everything was dry... When I got there I said I think you have an issue of a collapsing floor, the toilet footprint was probably 1" below the floor level. And I also think your shower door is Kaput and has been dripping for years... I'm surprised no one crashed through the living room below taking a dump.
> 
> Unbelievable, you see ShtRns that guy in the video has nothing on me! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .


start making your own videos for some $$$$


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your like a little kid, im going to get you this...


Ha got you beat! But I'm shopping for a 1:18 Lamborghini Gallardo, that would make a nice present! :biggrin:


.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> start making your own videos for some $$$$


"This ain't no taj mahal" guy has already a following. Plus customers would be like who the F is he talking to and them more drama saying I'm not paying you to waste time making videos.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> "This ain't no taj mahal" guy has already a following. Plus customers would be like who the F is he talking to and them more drama saying I'm not paying you to waste time making videos.



you should just buy one of those mini cams that fit in your work pocket and have it running while at the home.... 

I have thought about buying one but I dont get as many nuts as you run into... I did use my cell phone one time to record an old lady that gave me troubles but she was tame compaired to what you have up in canada


https://www.amazon.com/1080P-Wearab...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> you should just buy one of those mini cams that fit in your work pocket and have it running while at the home....
> 
> I have thought about buying one but I dont get as many nuts as you run into... I did use my cell phone one time to record an old lady that gave me troubles but she was tame compaired to what you have up in canada
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/1080P-Wearab...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


I should of had my voice recorder but I haven't needed it in months since I've put a new criteria in place when people call.


----------



## Tango

Those new kanaders at it again... Woman : "I have a 1 hour job for you, istall toilet and sink".


Sure sure, a 1 hour job for a non existent bathroom, not to mention that's a shower pipe in the hole and not for a sink.... :bangin::bangin:

.


----------



## Tango

Guy calls me at 4PM today(Friday) he says I was hooking a second fridge on a fridge line and it's leaking bad and I can't stop it.

Sure How does monday sound?

No it has to be now, it's leaking!

The weekend rate is, he cut me off.

Whatever the cost I don't care.

Sir I have to tell you the rate, __$ for the service call, he cut me off yeah whatever.

and ____/hr.

Er, er I'll call you back.

That's what I figured, a diy having fun flooding the place. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Guy calls this morning saying he sold his house and the new buyers are so picky they are going to demand demolishing the entire bathroom. He goes on saying the tub is gurlgling and he had the whole bathroom reno'd 3 months ago.

I said why don't you call the plumber who did it?

He said I got a construction guy to do the reno...

Hahaha, I see handy hack jobs on a daily basis and I know how it goes, I'm not touching this with a 10 foot pole because I'm pretty sure you are missing some pipes in the wall and I sure am not taking the blame.

No I need an easy fix.

Haha, good luck you are going to need it! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


*Karma's a Biatch!*


----------



## BC73RS

"L" is our minimum for potable water here in BC, it's our code, full stop ...end of story! Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## BC73RS

Tango said:


> M is in all houses for potable water! It's allowed so that's all there is. You will never see L other than commercial and even then my last employer cheated and put M in all his commercial projects including schools. He would also cheat on the faucets, he made us install the cheapest ones on the market and made sure to gather all the boxes and hide them.


"L" is our minimum for potable water here in BC, it's our code, full stop ...end of story! Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## TheOfficeGirl

I wonder if homeowners realize they lose their excellent plumber by whining about a $20 price difference in a faucet they want or generally being a jerk. We had two customers yesterday that I won't be sending another tech to!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

TheOfficeGirl said:


> I wonder if homeowners realize they lose their excellent plumber by whining about a $20 price difference in a faucet they want or generally being a jerk. We had two customers yesterday that I won't be sending another tech to!


they dont, I have ditched many customers for many reasons, the ones that complain about the price, I tell them right off, if I cant make the money I want, ill sit home and watch TV...I build in some wiggle room to drop the price, that is just good marketing or salesmanship, everyone wants to think they are getting a deal, but there is a bottom line to that..the ones that complain are usually the ones with money..and a new 100k suv sitting in the driveway...


----------



## Tango

TheOfficeGirl said:


> I wonder if homeowners realize they lose their excellent plumber by whining about a $20 price difference in a faucet they want or generally being a jerk. We had two customers yesterday that I won't be sending another tech to!


Ha, you haven't been in my world! I disqualify callers on a daily basis sometimes up to 12 a week, I'm not about to embark in more soaps, I have enough already. 

They don't know you disqualified them and they don't care either, those are called absolute bottom price shoppers. I only do jobs for people who have money. In terms of quality I sell BMW's and Mercedes, I don't sell economical cars. Let me ask you this who do you cater to, I'd like to know?



I also disqualify some that I completed a job already, like this guy this week. He complained on the price because another plumber was a bit cheaper but he couldn't show. He said he chose me because of the reviews. It seems to me a good plumber for them has to charge minimum wage, yeah whatever. While I was there he was having quotes for an ashphalt driveway, he had a huge house with something like 50 internet wires into a huge module and a big dug in pool with mini pool house out back. He wanted a quote for 2 sump pits and told me he was going to shop around... I'll text him back I'm declining to bid.


----------



## skoronesa

TheOfficeGirl said:


> I wonder if homeowners realize they lose their excellent plumber by whining about a $20 price difference in a faucet they want or generally being a jerk. We had two customers yesterday that I won't be sending another tech to!



People are going to whine about the price, we still work for them. As long as they pay the bill they can complain all they want. We don't expect them to enjoy paying us.


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ..........While I was there he was having quotes for an ashphalt driveway, he had a huge house with something like 50 internet wires into a huge module and a big dug in pool with mini pool house out back. He wanted a quote for 2 sump pits and told me he was going to shop around... I'll text him back I'm declining to bid.



Geez, must be hard to breathe up there!!!


It ain't the getting money part that's hard, it's the holding onto it part where it's easy to lose.* I don't fault anyone for getting quotes and shopping for a deal*, in fact, I always tell customers to get multiple quotes. I also tell them to look carefully at those prices and what they will be getting because most of the time if it's cheaper than there is a quality difference.


Shopping around and trying to haggle for a lower price is simply common sense. It's when they want corners cut to get to that low price that I have an issue. I tell people how I am willing to do it and *roughly* what that will cost. When they ask me to cut corners I say no.




.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> People are going to whine about the price, we still work for them. As long as they pay the bill they can complain all they want. We don't expect them to enjoy paying us.
> 
> 
> .


In my experience when someone complains about the price on the phone its the same thing as when a cat is hissing, get any closer and they'll bite. Same thing for callers, they are throwing a signal out that you are heading for trouble if you go there. 

Every time I went anyway, I got threatened with lawsuits or complaints to all kinds of government entities, some didn't pay, I got the kangaroo court out one of them and the other psycho who didn't pay and filed a complaint anyway.


There is some it's a mild and feeble complaint like the one I got today about the pricing, gave the methods of payments and I still went, they said they'd wanted to go to the ATM while I was there. When I finished they didn't go so I had to follow the woman there, little did she know I tacked on an extra 15 minutes on the bill for that.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Geez, must be hard to breathe up there!!!
> 
> 
> It ain't the getting money part that's hard, it's the holding onto it part where it's easy to lose.* I don't fault anyone for getting quotes and shopping for a deal*, in fact, I always tell customers to get multiple quotes. I also tell them to look carefully at those prices and what they will be getting because most of the time if it's cheaper than there is a quality difference.
> 
> 
> Shopping around and trying to haggle for a lower price is simply common sense. It's when they want corners cut to get to that low price that I have an issue. I tell people how I am willing to do it and *roughly* what that will cost. When they ask me to cut corners I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


People here don't do their homework for big jobs they only look at the price tag. They don't compare the quality of materials because they think everything's the same and the quality of service is pretty much a foreign thing too. They think we are a commodity. To all those I said check out the differences in quality none called me back. 

On service calls it's the complete opposite, they don't want any hassles, get in do the job quick and clean and get the hell out. For that they are willing to pay.


----------



## txdraindoctor

yep tango i feel ya on that one. ive learned one thing in service though, how to eliminate the price shoppers who want you to waste time, money,and gas just to go there and be turned away because they think they know how much our CRAFTSMANSHIP should cost. i have them do it all the time. wanting a free estimate. i tell them i charge a trip fee plus the cost of the pay per click fee for them calling. and once i diagnose the issue i will give them their options and if they agree to the price the initial fees are waived. if they agree, i send them an email estimate through my mobile system they click agree to initial diagnostics fee and pay. i got tired of throwing money out the window trying to chase down the next job. you all knowhow it goes somedays we can put 250-300 miles of windshield time and not even make a dime. other days you could sell ice to an eskimo during an alaskan blizzard. i actually had some customer tell me i was crazy for charging $200 to install a faucet he bought. and that my labor was outrageous. i asked him how much did he feel he should pay. hand to god on this brothers. he actually said $25. i laughed and said the phone call cost me more than that. and the cost of the phone call, dispatching myself or somewhere there. just to get to his door. fuel. maint,blah blah blah. my costs are $135. so to me $40 profit was a fair price for one hour of work. he sounded confused and asked me isnt it 65. i asked him does he work for free. he says no!! my response was neither do my employees. 2 days later the guy actually called me back to do the job. and to this day hes actually my best customer and we take care of all his rentals. sometimes we gotta let the know that we plumbers are the ones who keeps their potable water safe and their sh$$ from running out in the street. "WHICH REMINDS ME OF ANOTHER STORY ABOUT ANOTHER CUSTOMER WHO IS A DR." I will leave that for another day. tomorrow its back to my little oven again.


----------



## Tango

txdraindoctor said:


> yep tango i feel ya on that one. ive learned one thing in service though, how to eliminate the price shoppers who want you to waste time, money,and gas just to go there and be turned away because they think they know how much our CRAFTSMANSHIP should cost. i have them do it all the time. wanting a free estimate. i tell them i charge a trip fee plus the cost of the pay per click fee for them calling. and once i diagnose the issue i will give them their options and if they agree to the price the initial fees are waived. if they agree, i send them an email estimate through my mobile system they click agree to initial diagnostics fee and pay.
> 
> 
> i got tired of throwing money out the window trying to chase down the next job. you all knowhow it goes somedays we can put 250-300 miles of windshield time and not even make a dime. other days you could sell ice to an eskimo during an alaskan blizzard. i actually had some customer tell me i was crazy for charging $200 to install a faucet he bought. and that my labor was outrageous. i asked him how much did he feel he should pay. hand to god on this brothers. he actually said $25. i laughed and said the phone call cost me more than that. and the cost of the phone call, dispatching myself or somewhere there. just to get to his door. fuel. maint,blah blah blah. my costs are $135. so to me $40 profit was a fair price for one hour of work.
> 
> 
> he sounded confused and asked me isnt it 65. i asked him does he work for free. he says no!! my response was neither do my employees. 2 days later the guy actually called me back to do the job. and to this day hes actually my best customer and we take care of all his rentals. sometimes we gotta let the know that we plumbers are the ones who keeps their potable water safe and their sh$$ from running out in the street. "WHICH REMINDS ME OF ANOTHER STORY ABOUT ANOTHER CUSTOMER WHO IS A DR." I will leave that for another day. tomorrow its back to my little oven again.





If I understand correctly you go to someone's house, let's say a ceiling leak but you don't know if it's the shower drain, toilet or roman tub leaking beneath the tiled skirt, and you give them a price and you go back home? Those types of leaks you never know the extent of the job until you finally see it with your eyes. So that means once you are back home and they call you back you have factored in the fee for your first visit for the quote?

Over here no one wants to pay for an estimate, maybe 1% of people would say come over but if I only charged like 40$ and I know many times it takes an hour just to find the darn leak hidden in walls, ceilings or tub skirt. Giving a price on those jobs I'd be shooting myself in the foot .


By the way leave some space between paragraphs so it isn't too hard to read. Take a look at the "quote" above, I put in some spaces as an example.


----------



## Tango

A short story...

1) A woman calls saying her "contractor" can 't finish the tub faucet because it's leaking. I said mam did your guy do the plumbing? She says no and her tone starts to rise up and a little upset "I just spent 16 thousand dollars on a renovation and the kids gotta go to school next week and he tried to fix it and it's still leaking".

"Mam your guy did some plumbing". 

"No, well he installed the shower downstairs".

Ha! call someone else to take the blame, I'm not falling for handy hack jobs.

_________________________


I know how that goes, since they paid money for the hack to do some plumbing and it failed guess who isn't getting paid to fix all that mess. Another blocked number, I blocked 3 today!



.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> A short story...
> 
> 1) A woman calls saying her "contractor" can 't finish the tub faucet because it's leaking. I said mam did your guy do the plumbing? She says no and her tone starts to rise up and a little upset "I just spent 16 thousand dollars on a renovation and the kids gotta go to school next week and he tried to fix it and it's still leaking".
> 
> "Mam your guy did some plumbing".
> 
> "No, well he installed the shower downstairs".
> 
> Ha! call someone else to take the blame, I'm not falling for handy hack jobs.
> 
> _________________________
> 
> 
> I know how that goes, since they paid money for the hack to do some plumbing and it failed guess who isn't getting paid to fix all that mess. Another blocked number, I blocked 3 today!
> 
> 
> 
> .


I forgot to say, I heard someone in the back ground say near the end of the conversation say something like, no one wants to take on the job... So that's why she was trying to lie and hide the hack, I wasn't the first one she called.


----------



## txdraindoctor

No thats not it at all brother. what i am saying is, i charge the customer a trip fee plus the cost of the pay per click add. just to dispatch someone their direction. if we have to cut sheetrock in order to gain access theirs a charge for that. under my diagnostics section. if we have to dig a small hole in the ground theres a charge for that. we dont dont give a price for something that is hidden and need to gain access first in order to get closer to the finding the root of the issue. its a step by step process. and each step of the way we require a signature before moving further into the process. however once we get to a point where the customer wants us to stop. We stop but we collect for anything that we have done. my price book and its task codes breaks everything and every task down in detail which the customer also has to click that they have read and understand the next step in the diagnostics process. price example sewer gas smell. most of the time its the wax ring. other times like in the winter and people are using the heat and have non utilized bathroom its gonna be a dry trap. then you got that one of occasion where to need to go further into depth. however the way i have my price set up, each and every step in the diagnostics process costs the customer money, BUT!!! we automatically credit anything done up to that point in the diagnostics process, while the prices being set in order to cover atleast our time to get to that point. does that make more sense. i was tired as hell from work yesterday, so i will admit, that i didnt explain very well.


----------



## txdraindoctor

i guess i should have explained myself better yesterday. i dont give prices over the phone unless its just something completely obvious what it is. what i charge is a trip fee plus the cost of pay per click ad just to dispatch someone their direction this eliminates those who want me to waste our time and money for free. that way we know they are serious about having someone reputable out and expect to pay "joe rag the sh#@ man prices like the typical backwoods handyman who thinks its ok to use a flexible dryer vent as a w/h vent. etc... 


but it is explained to them why we charge this fee.(A) we're not corporate american with millions of dollars laying around to throw away for advertising along with millions of dollars in overhead. we dont use those words but they get the hint. before they commit to having us coming out a pay the initial dispatch fee. its understood that once we get there we will begin a diagnostics process and depending on what that process is, depends on what it will cost, however we let them know exactly what it will cost each step of the way. and any dispatch fees and diagnostic fee during the process will be credited to actually doing the job once we determine what the exact cause is. with being said. lets say we are there 3-4 hours trying to figure out what the nature of the issue is, it doesnt mean that once we figure our the issue, and they agree to the price of fixing the issue that all the intial diagnostics to get there is waived. 


My price book is structured in a way which helps compensate for all of our time and effort to get that point while waiving the profit side of things and making profit at the next stage. this way customers understand that we are to actually TRYING fix the issue and not just pad the ticket and take their money. as far as the question you asked about going home, because they wanted another quote, we still collect for anything done up to that point, and with the new system i have which is all cloud based and completely mobile and paperless, they have to sign before we do any work, as well as during each step they have to click that they have read and understand and it has been expained to them. and that any questions they may have or have had has been answered. 


thats just part of doing business. so yes even if my customer called me back the same day, a week later or even up to a month later. YES!!! i still credit those initial charges they originally paid to actually fixing the issue. i dont want to nickel and dime my customers. its kinda a catch 22. on one hand it give me a better chance at landing that client because they've already got an intial investment tied up into the repair. but on the other hand it does push some people away who dont wanna pay a diagnostic fee or trip fee. so at that point i ask myself did i really and truly want or need that customer. and my answer is,was, and always will be NO!! i want a customer who values and appreciates a good plumber who takes pride in his CRAFTSMANSHIP.


----------



## txdraindoctor

SORRY TANGO. i not used typing now days its all text messaging with the smartphone. i will try and remember i have a space bar


----------



## txdraindoctor

DAMMMIT that first reply was supposed delete. Sorry brothers didn’t mean to post that SMDH!!!


----------



## Tango

txdraindoctor said:


> i charge is a trip fee plus the cost of pay per click ad just to dispatch someone their direction this eliminates those who want me to waste our time and money for free. that way we know they are serious about having someone reputable out and expect to pay "joe rag the sh#@ man prices like the typical backwoods handyman who thinks its ok to use a flexible dryer vent as a w/h vent. etc...


It's very interesting that this tactic works for you. Over here I tried it and it failed because the service call(trip free as you refer), well these people thought it was the price to do the entire job. Even if I would explain it 3,4,5,6 times they still wouldn't understand. They would even say they understood and they would sign with the numbers on the page but when it was time to pay they would say I cheated them and wouldn't pay, threaten to file complaints and to sue. These were the new "Canadians".

Now I don't waste my time anymore for anyone who's very first words are "what's the price or I need an estimate", I tell them an in house estimate is over a few hundred bucks. Not one took the offer from what I can remember because when they ask the price that means they will call 20 companies and waste days and weeks trying to finally hire the hack at 20$ or pretend the service call fee was the cost of the entire job. Now I'm inclined to say I'm not available or too busy.

Those who I work for tell me their issues first, make an appointment, I tell them the T/M and off I go.


----------



## txdraindoctor

oh i get that to. but to be honest im actually in a specialized nitch of our industry. so most of the local plumbers in my area refer us to their customers. the only other competition, i have in this area are the big box store companies. aka CORPORATE AMERICA. who have any where from 200-300 service vehicles on the road and thats just their plumbing dept. then they have hvac,electrical, pest control, etc.... the only time i really take on the faucet repairs, toilets repairs is when we are slow. or if im just bored and and just feel like messing around and teaching my helper how to do repairs. now days these so called plumbers working for corporate america couldnt rebuild a faucet if they wanted. they trained to replace replace repalce. anyways yeah you're absolutely right people do that all the time to me also. its nature of the beast. what i normally do which is 85-90% of my business is sewer and drain repairs, mostly tunneling below foundations on that aspect. i charge $175 for a cleanout accessible stoppage. which includes a video inspection of the line after the clear the line, or in the case we arent able to, we still run a camera in order to pin point the location of the problem. believe it or not some people think thats an outrageous price, when its actually dirt cheap. average stoppage call should be in the area of 250-275 in this market. average cost of running the camera is 450. me i do it for free. because while these corporate america guys are trying to build their ticket and increase the average ticket numbers and earn a better commission. my camera is in the line because i didnt charge extra. sure theyre charge only $59-$79 for a cleanout accessible stoppage. but its a numbers gambit. 


See they have the millions of dollars to they spend 50k in stoppage ads, send the not so good sales guy to the crappy leads, and send the silver tounge techs, to good ones. so 4-5 guys alone will net 500k in sales a month. when they only spent 50k so when a customer asks me if i will match someone elses price. in an extremely polite and professional way i tell them im not willing to match another competitors price because and that I have had my prices compared to almost every company around and im nowhere near the most expensive, which im half that price. and i dont ever want to be the cheapest, because i dont need to drop my prices that bad because my reputation speaks for itself. then inform them that they can call the other company and theyre more than likely gonna get an apprentice who maybe be in the industry 1-2 years. where as im a 3rd generation master plumber whos family has been plumbing since 1911.


I charge what i know im worth. oh btw i also do foundation repair. just so happens though with covid outbreak those have really slowed down and so my commercial clients are ringing my phone and a few new construction projects are ready for the next stage as well as my remodels. my dad, grandad and uncle always told me one thing, never keep all your eggs in one basket. now i understand what they meant. when one market slows down, you always have the others step up. strange how it works. just like in service certain things always come in twos and threes. somedays toilet repairs only etc... dont sell yourself short not sure what your market average is or the cost of living. but here if we were to tell a customer a few hundred bucks theyd scream at you and write a negative review. so i feel them out ask lots of questions over the phone, to try and get a feel for them. if i feel its a waste of time i politely tell them i appreciate them chosing me to call over the others, but at this moment im actually booked up over the next 2 weeks and unable to get to them in time, and tell them to try such and such company, they may be able to get to them. usually its the plumber who us other plumbers around here know he shouldnt be a plumber and wonder how and the hell the state didnt know that he hired someone to take the test using false ID. (just kidding) they didnt do it, but hes got some of the sloppiest and shotiest work around.


----------



## txdraindoctor

HEY LOOK I REMEMBERED TO USE SPACE BAR. OH!!! you wanna know what chaps my ass
TANGO monday i wasted half a day driving to different supply houses for freaking simple every common parts 1 1/4 copper fittings, 1" copper fitting. male adapters, 2 tees of each, and 1/4 bends/elbows. also i needed (2) 1" either spring checks or swing checks. didn't matter which. also sweat or Female NPT didnt matter either. i litterally had to go to 4 different supply houses to get these fittings. also i drove to a few HVAC supply houses as well. i needed a 3/4 brass immersion well and bulb wit hmounting clip. common item right? noone had it. so i began to call around in houston. and i mean i called the supply houses dead smack in the middle of downtown houston surrounded by highrise building full of boilers and big hvac equiptment. to them this is like us having a 1/2 cpv or pvc coupling on our van. or better yet glue and primer. nope they didnt have it. finally i find 1 and i mean one. put it on will call, worked in the boiler room this morning from 4:00am to around 12:30 got tons of work done. so drove to houston to pick up part. low and behind they had it, but it too doesnt come with the bushing for it to screw onto the brass stud well. its 1"x 3/4"nobiggie right???? HECK NO!!! not one of my 1x3/4 reducer bushing work. i notice that the thread pattern is fine thread. go to home depot. no avail. do research on the interweb.. and low and behold its a dang special thread pattern use for fire equipt and hoses, hydraulic hoses, fuel transport truck and pipe lines etc... wth why would you sell a product for plumbing and Hvac brass stud well the immersion have standard NPT on the male end. but the inside of the stud wells female threads are completely different. i installed a lochinvar copperfin 2 with a 200gal storage tank 2 years ago. nothing like this happened. the aquastat came with everything included except the stud well. nothing with a different thread pattern. did something change in the past 2 years that i havent heard about. grant it. i dont do boiler repairs and replacement on a daily basis. in my 30 some odd years physically plumbing full time thats a first ive ever had that happen


----------



## ken53

You should have worked here in Saskatchewan. 

My nearest supply house was over 100 miles from here and a lot of my jobs were 70 to 80 miles out. 

I had to order things a week to a month ahead. I did mostly boilers and process work. A piece like an immersion well could shut down a job for a week and I had to pay express freight on it.

a Lot of places, there was no place to stay. I had a 35 foot rv me and my helpers stayed in.

I did charge for it thought. They couldn't get the city shops out that far.
:wink::wink:


----------



## Master Mark

ken53 said:


> You should have worked here in Saskatchewan.
> 
> My nearest supply house was over 100 miles from here and a lot of my jobs were 70 to 80 miles out.
> 
> I had to order things a week to a month ahead. I did mostly boilers and process work. A piece like an immersion well could shut down a job for a week and I had to pay express freight on it.
> 
> a Lot of places, there was no place to stay. I had a 35 foot rv me and my helpers stayed in.
> 
> I did charge for it thought. They couldn't get the city shops out that far.
> :wink::wink:




boy, I dont know if I could handle having to sleep in an RV with a bunch of grunts that work for me for a week or more........that would be real rough.....not to mention how badly they would trash out the Rv

I would probably rather set up a tent........:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ken53

If you hire pigs you get pork. My guys were pretty good. 
Getting men to work in the boondocks wasn't easy. 
My wife worked with me when I couldn't get men. 
I have pictures of her in the scissor lift stringing gas line across the 25 foot high ceiling of a big shop on a farm. :wink::wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

ken53 said:


> If you hire pigs you get pork. My guys were pretty good.
> Getting men to work in the boondocks wasn't easy.
> My wife worked with me when I couldn't get men.
> I have pictures of her in the scissor lift stringing gas line across the 25 foot high ceiling of a big shop on a farm. :wink::wink:


 how much did you have to pay her?? any fringe benefits???:devil3:but seriously thats a good deal if she helps you like that, most wives would be like..fk no your on your own..


----------



## Tango

Got a customer yesterday that kept on yapping when I got there and I knew he was trying to play the free time game, you know they talk for an hour arguing it's free because there's no work involved. I said sir you have to sign the work order before we proceed, he didn't want to sign it so I said it doesn't matter my time started when I got off the van. He still went on and on, he wanted to fix a lot of things but I knew he was cukoo and spending money was like a crime.

He'd bought a roman tub faucet thinking I could magically change it out in a couple minutes and reaching 3 feet inside a cut out and tight against the toilet. I told him I wasn't inspector gadget. He then proceeded to ask what tools were needed to change it out so I pointed to my tool bag, all of these.

Gotta put him on a do not answer list.


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> Got a customer yesterday that kept on yapping when I got there and I knew he was trying to play the free time game, you know they talk for an hour arguing it's free because there's no work involved. I said sir you have to sign the work order before we proceed, he didn't want to sign it so I said it doesn't matter my time started when I got off the van. He still went on and on, he wanted to fix a lot of things but I knew he was cukoo and spending money was like a crime.
> 
> He'd bought a roman tub faucet thinking I could magically change it out in a couple minutes and reaching 3 feet inside a cut out and tight against the toilet. I told him I wasn't inspector gadget. He then proceeded to ask what tools were needed to change it out so I pointed to my tool bag, all of these.
> 
> Gotta put him on a do not answer list.


That’s crazy.


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> That’s crazy.


I got a few over the years like that, my first one actually didn't pay the 25 minutes he spent talking about plumbing before and after I had tools in my hands. He was an angry SOB. 

Some also argue the time started at 9:30 because that's the appointment I made the previous day however I got in their house at 9:15.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> I got a few over the years like that, my first one actually didn't pay the 25 minutes he spent talking about plumbing before and after I had tools in my hands. He was an angry SOB.
> 
> Some also argue the time started at 9:30 because that's the appointment I made the previous day however I got in their house at 9:15.









first they call saying that the battery back up is beeping and need me asap.. I told them figure on a new battery back up system with a new pump and it would cost about 1900.00 .... I told them we were busy and would get up there asap... 

2 days pass and I finally make the 25 mile drive up and I look over the burnt out mess in their finished basement and tell them it all needs to be torn out and replaces ( its also raining outside too) The mother begins to whine and moan and asks me how much cheaper would it be if they just bought the materials and I installed them???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I lose my cool at this point and tell her that we are not in the middle east haggling over some chicken in the market,,,,, I brought everything up with me NOW, and your pumps are is broken down NOW.... and I am not gonna make another trip back out here in a few days once you get your materials.....

I know them for a long time and they say they will pay me half in a few weeks and half later......

I leave the burnt out sump pump and burnt out battery in the basement mechanical room so they can actually LOOK at what I tore out thinking that this will convince them that they really NEEDED to get all of this fixed before it flooded them out......

turned out the battery back up had not worked for years cause that line went out the front and someone buried it and clogged it up so I was able to install a new line out the front of their home....

I also unstopped 2 sinks drains, installed 2 toilet seats, and repaired one toilet too......

This same price has been paid by people living in much less expensive homes
with no questions asked... but these people feel they are entitled to a discount

but now it appears the bill is too high and they expect "reparations" from me because ---------

They are now deeply down on my shi/ list and I am just waiting to pull the trigger

rule #1.....never, ever screw over the honest plumber....
it never goes well when you do this..... maybe not today and 
maybe not tomorrow,,,, but some day when you really need me
you will regret being a tight ass weasel ....:devil3::devil3:


----------



## Tango

Guy calls today saying he bought a house and he wants an estimate to give to the realtor to unclog the laundry tub line and repair a laundry valve.

Sure no problem it'll be $$$, He was astounded and confused. I don't go out and work for free. Then he wanted a sight unseen price, sure it's the same price.


Damn I forgot to block his number! At least I blocked about 7 others this week. Oh make that eight, gotta block another one, I got a text message from another bozo who had already sent me a message some time ago about a job not being worth 2000$ but actually to him it was 200$. 
I guess he forgot who I was and he sent me another message this morning with, "Hello my friend how are you", I just ignored it.

At 5 pm he sends me another text "Are you available for a quick job today"? Moron!


----------



## Tango

Got a repeat customer today but I think she tried to call someone else saying she thought my business was closed. Nope, she exclaimed the city water is so bad I had a filtration system put in.

Anyway she had some random company install a water softener on city water and some filters! Evidently I bet they don't have a plumbing licence so I said to her, it's great, you have clean water mixed with sewers. She didn't get it, mam your potable water is connected directly to the sewer! It'll be even better when you have another sewer back up like last time. She said I'll let them know next year when they are due to change filters.

It's so tempting to file a complaint on those dumb a$$es but whatever. Great she can drink "Eau de Toilette" right on demand. 



.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> .......Evidently I bet they don't have a plumbing licence so I said to her, it's great, you have clean water mixed with sewers. She didn't get it, mam your potable water is connected directly to the sewer! It'll be even better when you have another sewer back up like last time. She said I'll let them know next year when they are due to change filters.
> 
> It's so tempting to file a complaint on those dumb a$$es but whatever. Great she can drink "Eau de Toilette" right on demand.
> .





It's extremely illegal and I wish I could tell you she'll go septic but this is pretty safe from what I have seen. We always use traps and an air gap but I have seen so many hard piped in liked this when I go for clogged mains and they are fine. That's includes regulars who clog once a year for the past 5/10 years.




.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> Got a repeat customer today but I think she tried to call someone else saying she thought my business was closed. Nope, she exclaimed the city water is so bad I had a filtration system put in.
> 
> Anyway she had some random company install a water softener on city water and some filters! Evidently I bet they don't have a plumbing licence so I said to her, it's great, you have clean water mixed with sewers. She didn't get it, mam your potable water is connected directly to the sewer! It'll be even better when you have another sewer back up like last time. She said I'll let them know next year when they are due to change filters.
> 
> It's so tempting to file a complaint on those dumb a$$es but whatever. Great she can drink "Eau de Toilette" right on demand.
> 
> 
> I would like to know how much they spent for that water conditioner and ro filter.... my guess it 5k and they got themselves a good screwing .......
> 
> I have seen a lot of systems set up like this all over our town, they do work and rarely cause problems but they are illegal on so many levels....
> Their is really no reason why they could not cut tha tline and throw a trap and an air gap on it and at least do something 75% correct.....
> 
> you really ought to call them out on this crap...because you already know they would stab you in the back in a heartbeat for something far more petty than this...........
> 
> I say go for it Tango.:devil3::devil3:


----------



## Master Mark

skoronesa said:


> It's extremely illegal and I wish I could tell you she'll go septic but this is pretty safe from what I have seen. We always use traps and an air gap but I have seen so many hard piped in liked this when I go for clogged mains and they are fine. That's includes regulars who clog once a year for the past 5/10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see this all the time and some have been in for decades, and most of the time its ok because the odds are t its like winning the lottery to actually have one back up and have the water softener somehow siphon it back into the unit.....
> 
> It sitll aint right and its a half-assed way to install a whole new system...I normally upgrade this when I see it on a new install do


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a repeat customer today but I think she tried to call someone else saying she thought my business was closed. Nope, she exclaimed the city water is so bad I had a filtration system put in.
> 
> Anyway she had some random company install a water softener on city water and some filters! Evidently I bet they don't have a plumbing licence so I said to her, it's great, you have clean water mixed with sewers. She didn't get it, mam your potable water is connected directly to the sewer! It'll be even better when you have another sewer back up like last time. She said I'll let them know next year when they are due to change filters.
> 
> It's so tempting to file a complaint on those dumb a$$es but whatever. Great she can drink "Eau de Toilette" right on demand.
> 
> 
> I would like to know how much they spent for that water conditioner and ro filter.... my guess it 5k and they got themselves a good screwing .......
> 
> I have seen a lot of systems set up like this all over our town, they do work and rarely cause problems but they are illegal on so many levels....
> Their is really no reason why they could not cut tha tline and throw a trap and an air gap on it and at least do something 75% correct.....
> 
> you really ought to call them out on this crap...because you already know they would stab you in the back in a heartbeat for something far more petty than this...........
> 
> I say go for it Tango.:devil3::devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing is the association lawyer will contact the owner for her work receipt of the install and they'll check if they had a licence or not. I doubt they do as it would of taken the time to put in a bw, p-trap with an air gap. The minimum fine is a few hundred bucks or maybe a thousand(?) for improper plumbing and 21 thousand dollars if they didn't have a licence. The customer might dislike me for it but I'm tired of those those filtration companies installing these things without a plumber's licence.
Click to expand...


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Back in the early 90's I did a repair on 40 gal resd, wtr/htr changed out the gas valve, the home owner a month later called another Co. to change again then took us to the small claims court, to get a refund on her bill, she showed the Judge receipt from her repair person that was about half of my bill,
when I looked at his ticket he was not Licensed, which by CA. law he was not
supposed to have any standing in a court of law, but of course she got her refund !!! :vs_mad:

When ever we went to court we had to show the judge a copy of our pocket 
License that has to have been active and in good standing when the job was done !


----------



## skoronesa

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Back in the early 90's I did a repair on 40 gal resd, wtr/htr changed out the gas valve, the home owner a month later called another Co. to change again then took us to the small claims court, to get a refund on her bill, she showed the Judge receipt from her repair person that was about half of my bill,
> when I looked at his ticket he was not Licensed, which by CA. law he was not
> supposed to have any standing in a court of law, but of course she got her refund !!! :vs_mad:
> 
> When ever we went to court we had to show the judge a copy of our pocket
> License that has to have been active and in good standing when the job was done !





That's when you throw your checkbook at a lawyer and say I don't care what it costs, nail these phuckers!! lolz


.


----------



## skoronesa

Master Mark said:


> I see this all the time and some have been in for decades, and most of the time its ok because the odds are t its like winning the lottery to actually have one back up and have the water softener somehow siphon it back into the unit.....
> It sitll aint right and its a half-assed way to install a whole new system...I normally upgrade this when I see it on a new install do





I totally agree and if I am working on the waste lines nearby for something else I usually fix it too without making a fuss. 



Occasionally I will have a customer with a clog that either notices it themselves or I point it out and they have us fix it. Also sometimes I will go to chlorinate a house and they ask what causes bacterial infections and I point stuff like this out.




.


----------



## TheOfficeGirl

And then there is one of my favorite customers. Really, I enjoy her calls. She had a wet floor in the shoe room so we went to fix that and now she wants to add some sort of air conditioning to the fur room. And she is one of the nicest and most unpretentious people I have ever encountered.


----------



## Master Mark

I got a call from someone this morning at about 6.45 stating that they want me to show up at their home at 4.30 tonight to install a tub faucet ------ brand and sight unseen------- :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: 

I left them a text message telling them I was too busy and to call Ben F and I know they will show up to help you out........:devil3:


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> I got a call from someone this morning at about 6.45 stating that they want me to show up at their home at 4.30 tonight to install a tub faucet ------ brand and sight unseen------- :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> I left them a text message telling them I was too busy and to call Ben F and I know they will show up to help you out........:devil3:




This Morning I had to locate a leak for a woman who sold her house and were moving out in 10 days. I was about to put some stickers but she mentioned the buyers didn't do any house inspection. It piqued my interest because no one bypasses a house inspection and I said are these new Kanadians? She said yeah they were apartment renters and from the horn continent. 

It was better to not leave any stickers there.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> It's very interesting that this tactic works for you. Over here I tried it and it failed because the service call(trip free as you refer), well these people thought it was the price to do the entire job. Even if I would explain it 3,4,5,6 times they still wouldn't understand. They would even say they understood and they would sign with the numbers on the page but when it was time to pay they would say I cheated them and wouldn't pay, threaten to file complaints and to sue. These were the new "Canadians".
> 
> Now I don't waste my time anymore for anyone who's very first words are "what's the price or I need an estimate", I tell them an in house estimate is over a few hundred bucks. Not one took the offer from what I can remember because when they ask the price that means they will call 20 companies and waste days and weeks trying to finally hire the hack at 20$ or pretend the service call fee was the cost of
> the entire job. Now I'm inclined to say I'm not available or too busy.
> 
> Those who I work for tell me their issues first, make an appointment, I tell them the T/M and off I go.


Agree with you tango,you can't do those kinds of things in my area,people don't understand


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Agree with you tango,you can't do those kinds of things in my area,people don't understand


The other day a woman calls asking the price for a water heater, I knew she was just checking prices so I said 50$ to go take and look and give you a quote. She said 50$ is the cost of the labor for the job? I said no I don't give out prices on the phone and no free estimates. 50$ to go take a look...

She tried 3 more time to get a price while being extremely stupid and she finally hung up. Another blocked number.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> The other day a woman calls asking the price for a water heater, I knew she was just checking prices so I said 50$ to go take and look and give you a quote. She said 50$ is the cost of the labor for the job? I said no I don't give out prices on the phone and no free estimates. 50$ to go take a look...
> 
> She tried 3 more time to get a price while being extremely stupid and she finally hung up. Another blocked number.


just tell her $10k from what I can see from my house...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just tell her $10k from what I can see from my house...


I wish I could say that but I have to stay professional, some of them have a tendency to write bad reviews.


----------



## Tango

2 excellent customers today, the first one had a broken laundry pipe under the concrete and the biggest company in town sent some guys, they chipped the concrete without covering anything or putting a fan to the outdoors. The owner had to hire a company to clean the entire house, they also had to send all the clothes from a rack to the dry cleaners... Anyway when I was done he gave me a 10$ tip. :smile:

Second job, I had to install a customer supplied toilet, I saw the box was taped up so I brought them over to check it out. All the parts were loose and removed from their packaging. The lid was chipped but they said to put it in anyway. On my way back down I realized the 2 button flush mechanism was missing. They asked me to supply one, they were extremely sorry to waste my time. Are you kidding me! I got paid to get one plus a mark up. They told me sorry 4-5 more times. Amazing.

Edit, just checked the womans' payment 26$ tip! wow!


----------



## Tango

This afternoon, a couple decided to buy the cheapest brand faucet and do it themselves, well there was practically no water when they tiled over!!! :vs_laugh:

So they ripped their freshly laid tiles, and I told them to open it some more.

I went downstairs and I told the woman, holyyy that's some tinkering, a kitchen trap for the tub. I didn't mention the pvc glue instead of abs glue, I knew they wouldn't go for it.

She replied it's an old house....

I'm thinking Sure sure, diy!!!

Back upstairs, they used SB, interesting to see a swivel tub spout. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> For real, mirrors, you believe in that? I've broken at least 4 locker sized ones for my service calls in the last 2 years. :sad2:
> 
> I feel much better now, I went to take a long drive, I passed a McLaren 720S on the highway and I ended up behind it again 30 minutes later cruising downtown. Then I saw the same white Ferrari 458 parked at the same place as last week and I saw a red one too. :smile:





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your like a little kid, im going to get you this...
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/RASTAR-Ferra...white+Ferrari+458+model&qid=1596283265&sr=8-2





I lost all hope of you getting me a lambo die cast. So I got this one for the computer room to compare to the vette, and another smaller one is on it's way to stick onto the van's dashboard. the GF said it was a dream, I said no it's a goal, very different. :biggrin:


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I lost all hope of you getting me a lambo die cast. So I got this one for the computer room to compare to the vette, and another smaller one is on it's way to stick onto the van's dashboard. the GF said it was a dream, I said no it's a goal, very different. :biggrin:
> .



“He who has a why to live can bear almost any how”. -Nietzsche


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> “He who has a why to live can bear almost any how”. -Nietzsche
> 
> 
> How rich should you be to buy an exotic car? - YouTube


I'll be watching that tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

Today I had too much work and got home at 7pm, made a quick dash through the shower and went for a drive to decompress. I was cruising when a Lamborghini Hurican drove beside me then in front. That was nice. :smile:


So the story, a guy called me up yesterday twice, once to try and get a free estimate and inspection report. I said it's $$. He probably called many more and none wanted to go for free. So he called me up gain, told him the rate and booked an appointment.

This afternoon I get there, he just moved in an old house, he says the previous owner hid the fact the tub/shower upstairs was leaking in the wall. I asked did you get a house inspector? He replied yes but he didn't see the drip so he showed me. The freaking diverter in the middle was gushing when turned on but right in the tub, it also trickled back into the wall because the escutcheon had been removed.


I told him, it's not a what do call it a hidden vice, you can clearly see it! Go talk to the inspector he missed it. Now he calls his wife anxiously fidgeting and I can clearly see she's the one making all the decisions. He asks how much to replace it, I say this much time about $$. He says is that your best price? Do the other companies charge less? How much do the others charge, are they lower or higher?

The wires connected, I got angry real quick, I said you shopped around yesterday. Haggling was yesterday and now you pay! No, you pay me my 1 hr minimum plus the service call and I'm out of here, my time started when I stepped out of the van. The retard asked his boss wife what to do. All the while he was real anxious, he was about to break down or something.


Then he said do it because you are already here. So I cut up the tile and replaced the faucet and I tell him I'll have to come back when the tile is done to solder the adapter for the spout. He says you are charging me next time? Yes I'm charging you, I don't work for free. :vs_mad:

The wife comes home and she looks like the haggler type. He looks at the price of the bill and says to me what did you install for materials? I say it's all written there. I'm also 10$ under the estimate before I started.


Some people get on my nerves big time. Good thing I went for a ride to calm down.


5 hours later the payment isn't in yet, he better not fool around or I'm going back monday and take the whole thing out.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *Infamous wall hung toilet Part 3*
> 
> I think the woman called 3 times yesterday, I know this because she has a private number and I rarely get private numbers and I got 3 in one day at intervals. No messages were left.
> 
> I hope she goes away, I don't need her drama. Why do some people think once they hire you you have to fix their P.O.S forever for free?? They get the impression they have a 3 month warranty from thin air? If she does call back from another phone I'll say look, you refused to pay last time, you probably didn't call the rep or the boutique who sold it to you. PLUS it clearly states on the work order repairs are not guaranteed. Let's see if she files an official complaint. I hope not!


Take 440 channelocks and knock the hell out of that thing like mark does lololo:devil3:


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Take 440 channelocks and knock the hell out of that thing like mark does lololo:devil3:


It got worse, go check out the ending in the lounge.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> “He who has a why to live can bear almost any how”. -Nietzsche
> 
> 
> How rich should you be to buy an exotic car? - YouTube





Tango said:


> I lost all hope of you getting me a lambo die cast. So I got this one for the computer room to compare to the vette, and another smaller one is on it's way to stick onto the van's dashboard. the GF said it was a dream, I said no it's a goal, very different. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> .



So I had ordered a small lambo gallardo for the van, it turned out it was way too small just a little bigger than a hot wheels! So I ordered another one and the GF wanted me to get the yellow with black wheels. Not sure if I want to get a yellow one in real life.


Every tough or late job or crazy joes I'll be rubbing the car like a good luck charm or like Dorothy "there's no place like home"


I'm all set now!

.


----------



## Tango

Today a haggler type guy calls wanting a new dishwasher install. I've stopped doing jobs for them but this one seemed more respectable and he agreed to the price. I step into this brand new modern house, nothing inside except a new fridge, new dishwasher, gas stove, laundry machines all in their wrappings.

Once I'm done he asks me to hook up the brand new washing machine and dryer, he then says my mother has her own apartment downstairs with the same new set, make me a good deal. Here we go, I wasn't having it, I said you already signed the rate, that's the rate. You pay for my time and you will pay my time to get stuff at the store... He said ok.

Same thing in the apartment below, all brand new appliances and all of a sudden a big delivery truck backs up with all new furniture! I ask the guy what do you do? I won't say what he does exactly but he's probably making 400K or more working at the hospital. I went to get parts and when I came back the garage door was open will a mercedes that looked like a sports model worth 170K or more.

I won't say what I was thinking at the moment, a good slap in the back of the head would of been nice. Then he thought the rate was less than what was written on the page in the first place. What a freaking insult.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Ask him if he lets his customers haggle about the price just as he is about to make the incision.


----------



## Tango

goeswiththeflow said:


> Ask him if he lets his customers haggle about the price just as he is about to make the incision.


The government pays their salary.... I need a better reply for doctors.


----------



## Tango

*5:30 PM Saturday Night*


Woman calls saying they have someone remove the vanity(I bet it's a hack) she tried to explain the situation and it wasn't making any sense because she was trying to find a way not to mention they had hired one. Her boyfriend took the line and tried to hide it too. Anyway while doing so he pulled the pipes with it and they heard a crack. Now it was leaking heavily in the wall and dripping downstairs and they had to shut down the main. Now they were looking for someone to open the wall to make the repairs

Sure it'll be this much...

We'll think about it. 


Hahaha whatever good luck finding a cheap pirate plumber, my Chinese food take out is almost ready. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Another blocked caller.


----------



## Tango

Guy calls today saying he got a prefab house erected about a month ago and he thinks the vent is leaking because it's dripping down. He wanted an estimate because the factory wanted some prices to fix it.

Sure it'll be this much $$ for my time to give out a price.

He was dumbfounded why I was going to charge him. He was asking why he should pay! 

They don't have any warranties, what about the plumbers who were in there? He said he'd contact the manufacturer to see if they would pay my visit. Yeah yeah whatever. What kind nonsense is this?


----------



## Master Mark

I got a bad review on Google today from a snowflake.....

I did not have the time to get involved in a gas leak with the house shut down, so I referred the call to someone else...

It turned out the lady did not get along with the gas repair man so they tangled because he would not listen to her advice as to how to repair the many leaks in her house...

the guy lost his cool , took his tools and left..... and somehow I get a bad review on google cause she thinks he works for me......

I had to call her and explain that this is another company but I dont think she is ever going to take down the review.... The guys that came out had their company shirts on that should have been enough for this dingbat to realize it was not my company... 

She has no heat tonight and she says she wants to wait on someone who is out of town right now to show up next week cause he sounded sweet and nice on the phone... I told her how do you know he will actually want to do the job next week????

So I told her to call around and get some estimates to re-pipe the mess in her basement..... I gave her another name of a Plumber that could come out and give her a free estimate..... lady is dumb as a brick.

I got on google and told her to please not give me another bad review if she does not like the estimate or the people that come out to give you the estimate:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Her review makes her look like a complete dumbass. 
but Google will not take down the review either.......
....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:







...


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Guy calls today saying he got a prefab house erected about a month ago and he thinks the vent is leaking because it's dripping down. ....



I had one modular house where the vent coming up in the first floor wall was never hooked to the vent coming down in the first floor wall. Behind the wall the dryer was on, the ends of the pipes were only 4 feet apart in the same studbay. Talk about someone drinking on the job lolz. Phucking drywall guys should have said something too!!!


Took that institution like 7 years and 3 complaining tenants to finally have us come in and find out what the smell was. I went around smelling the electrical sockets and switches and found it.



.


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> I got a bad review on Google today from a snowflake.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a bad review as well, on monday, the guy complained on the high price even though I told him on the phone and he signed with the rate written on the work order. He also complained on the price of parts that I was ripping him off. Anyway he said he had other renos and hired another company where they sent 2 guys and they told him my rate was commercial rate(WTF??). He didn't leave his real name so I don't know who he is.

I was tempted to call the association to have a case opened up on them because it's against the code of ethics to condescend another company but who knows what could happen with the kangaroo court and it could backfire on me.

So I did the next best thing, to write an eloquent reply. I wonder though it seems all I got this week are price inquiries and almost no jobs at all.


----------



## OpenSights

Strange text from my former master. I could write a book about his fck ups, personal and business wise, but that’s all water under the bridge. I’ve done work for him at his house, he’s referred me, ran into him and a customer of ours at my buddy’s brewery last week. His best friend from the Corps wants nothing to do with him because of his personal/family decisions... last I heard he’s traveling the country installing on demand heaters. That kinda got shut down by COVID.

Don’t know what to think about this. I still consider him a friend of sorts. I ran his company for over two years while he smoked weed, did estimates and tried the reality show scene.

Thinking he’s lost all his friends because of his decisions.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Go a call last weekend about pricing out running a waterline and electrical conduit in the same trench. Go out and price it, I’ll be a day. With the mini and skiddy. Plus material so $2000.00. Guy oh I thought it’d be like 200$. Lol your 45 minutes from the shop. 200$ wont even get my truck out of the yard.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> Go a call last weekend about pricing out running a waterline and electrical conduit in the same trench. Go out and price it, I’ll be a day. With the mini and skiddy. Plus material so $2000.00. Guy oh I thought it’d be like 200$. Lol your 45 minutes from the shop. 200$ wont even get my truck out of the yard.


Hey that's the same for a complete gut reno...200$. I'm not joking!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

geez where the hell do you guys live? there must be something in the water by you..LOL..I would come across stupid customers once in a while but not like you magnets attract.... :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez where the hell do you guys live? there must be something in the water by you..LOL..I would come across stupid customers once in a while but not like you magnets attract.... :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


No I think the water in your area is numbing people. There are so many crazies it's unfathomable. Up to dozen for me on a weekly basis.

Friday night call, woman calling her toilet has been clogged on and off for 2 weeks and wants to have it fixed Friday night! And she freaks out about the price! What I'm starting to think is many many thousands of retards think they can't miss work during weekdays and plumbers are drug fiends who will do tricks for 20$. Maybe because they associate us with $hit and toilets we are garbage pickers hanging on the side of dump trucks. They have no idea we probably have as much education as 3%'s.


Take my last reno 2 years ago, a well off accountant had me do 2 contracts so he could hide one from his wife and show only the cheaper one of the two because she thought a 4 piece bathroom reno and moving pipes around should be less than 800$ and any more than that was robbery.

I just had a bad review on google about high rates even if he knew in advance and I hope it didn't fock my business up because the calls dropped almost to zero right after that.


----------



## Dpeckplb

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez where the hell do you guys live? there must be something in the water by you..LOL..I would come across stupid customers once in a while but not like you magnets attract.... <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Up here since COVID hot people have gone stupid. As well as citiots moving west from Toronto that well houses this way are 70% less so so should everything.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> No I think the water in your area is numbing people. There are so many crazies it's unfathomable. Up to dozen for me on a weekly basis.
> 
> Friday night call, woman calling her toilet has been clogged on and off for 2 weeks and wants to have it fixed Friday night! And she freaks out about the price! What I'm starting to think is many many thousands of retards think they can't miss work during weekdays and plumbers are drug fiends who will do tricks for 20$. Maybe because they associate us with $hit and toilets we are garbage pickers hanging on the side of dump trucks. They have no idea we probably have as much education as 3%'s.
> 
> 
> Take my last reno 2 year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it could be, the government puts enough chemicals in the public water supply, so who knows whats in it...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> it could be, the government puts enough chemicals in the public water supply, so who knows whats in it...


Chlorine and fluroride, there was a petition against fluoride but everything went silent so I don't know if they put it in. I know we are drinking a lot of pills and all sorts of meds.


----------



## Tango

*So this weekend.*



1) Patel Woman 12:50 on Sunday, wanting a dishwasher install in the afternoon. I should of just brushed her off but I said earliest is monday but it always it had to be now! She called around and called back saying no one was going to do it on Sunday. Duh! So I told her the rate right away I wasn't going to waste some ink and whiteout to write and erase the address down. Obviously she said my price was not real because it was not more than 100$ years ago and once again T&M is a concept that doesn't exist, is incomprehensible and that price is what they say it is not yours... I told her to go shopping some more. BLOCKED!

2) And the woman's clogged toilet on Friday in the previous post. BLOCKED!

3) Then a guy wanting to buy faucet parts, nope.

4) The worst for last, an old woman called for a clogged kitchen line, she said she had 2 different guys(not plumbers) use snakes and 4 complete bottles of hopefuls without success. In my experience the elderly are usually big trouble and should be avoided but since work is slow I explained the rate carefully 3 times until she understood clearly and she repeated the costs. She took the appointment. I told my GF I should of declined it because she'll get me to do the job, she'll call these 2 guys or family and they will tell her that I robbed her and end up with threats, bad review and a kangaroo court date. I was extremely glad she called 20 minutes later she was whatever whatever something else. BLOCKED!


----------



## Dontbitenails

*Monday Morning*

First job this morning was installing a faucet for a customer who had already purchased a faucet . I let him know I will guarantee connections but not faucet , and only Moen / Delta / Kohler . Shut offs under sink looked good ( no corrosion , clean ) , they turned off easy enough . Should have flushed them with a long supply into a bucket before connecting . Black rubber washers fell apart upon opening and flushed particles into faucet . Rookie mistake for sure . Get in a hurry and see what happens . Renzo Moen faucet has a check valve where pull 
out spray hose " snaps" into line from faucet . Debris was in there and could not get check valve out as it is pressed into place . Customer offers to return faucet and get another one , so I stopped on way home to install . No issues and plenty of water pressure . My fault completely , just wanted to vent . Need to start telling customers I am going to replace shut offs every time I replace a faucet . Would think the shutoffs would last but either the washer falls apart or they are full of mineral build up .


----------



## Tango

@Dontbitenails

I want to point out some things about your signature. Only to be taken lightly. :wink:


Only need to know 3 things to be a plumber

Crap rolls down hill
*Oh it can roll uphill towards you, in every sense of the term.*
Hot is on the left
*Don't assume hot is on the left*
Don't bite your fingernails
*Wear rubber gloves then it's okay!*


----------



## Tango

*Too bad for those who don't come read the soaps...*

Got a caller this morning and he only had a slight accent so I went. I was greeted by a new Canadian wearing a heavy winter jacket indoors and heavy thick slippers they could have been mukluks! It was freezing cold, breath and frost in the air, that sort of cold. I was like great another one who cheaps' out on the heating bill. He had tried to install his seat bidet and it was leaking. All he had was a dollar store flat screw driver and pliers. I had told him on the phone I'd check the fill valve but I wasn't touching his unapproved kit. Even if you bought it at the big box it's not legal. He started to plead with his hands like in church. 

He asks me if I heated my house I said yeah of course and he replies heating costs too much. Well sir why did you buy this big 2 floor house? No it's a small house. Ok whatever you live alone? Yeah my wife doesn't want to move anymore and wants a divorce too...Why does life have to be so terrible?....

Then he wanted me to check out why he didn't have water to his fridge, well sir I'm not touching any of this aquarium line and this illegal diy kit and a saddle valve on poly-B... He complained about the estimate and couldn't believe it. I think a prayer to a cloud entity and voila. Ok time to pay me I'm out of here.



.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *...........*
> Don't bite your fingernails
> *Wear rubber gloves then it's okay!*



Or wash your frickin hands people!!!! 

It's called personal hygiene!!! If y'all didn't cough and spit on each other and every single door knob maybe we wouldn't need masks!!

Also, payday is friday, unless you run your own business, then payday is anyday you can wring your money out of some weasel trying to skirt the bill :vs_laugh:

.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> payday is anyday you can wring your money out of some weasel trying to skirt the bill :vs_laugh:
> 
> .




Go back a post, you might of missed it, it about sums it up!


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Also, payday is Friday, unless you run your own business, then payday is any day you can wring your money out of some weasel trying to skirt the bill :vs_laugh

That is what my wife used to say ! :biggrin:


----------



## Master Mark

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Also, payday is Friday, unless you run your own business, then payday is any day you can wring your money out of some weasel trying to skirt the bill :vs_laugh
> 
> That is what my wife used to say ! :biggrin:






We used to do fridays for everyone, but I would only give out the checks at the end of the day, not first thing in the am.... 
I found that these fuc/ups would drive across town to cash the checks on my time in the mornings and stand in a line for 2 hours if necessary (on my time:vs_mad 

We Lost an appointment for a water heater where they were supposed to be there to be let in a 9 and never showed up until 10.45... The helper told me that the journeyman stood in line at the bank that morning cause he was out of smokes and needed money, and I totally lost my cool over this fiasco...:vs_mad:. 

From then on they all got their checks at 5.00PM and if their banks were closed then thats just too bad....:vs_laugh:


fond, precious memories


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> We used to do fridays for everyone, but I would only give out the checks at the end of the day, not first thing in the am....
> I found that these fuc/ups would drive across town to cash the checks on my time in the mornings and stand in a line for 2 hours if necessary (on my time:vs_mad
> 
> We Lost an appointment for a water heater where they were supposed to be there to be let in a 9 and never showed up until 10.45... The helper told me that the journeyman stood in line at the bank that morning cause he was out of smokes and needed money, and I totally lost my cool over this fiasco...:vs_mad:.
> 
> From then on they all got their checks at 5.00PM and if their banks were closed then thats just too bad....:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> fond, precious memories


Wow rough employees! On construction(I say construction plumbers) (non construction plumbers is different) here the paycheck or direct deposit has to be in no later than thursday 11 AM otherwise the employee can leave 1 hour early to deposit his check if it's late that day.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Or wash your frickin hands people!!!!
> 
> It's called personal hygiene!!! If y'all didn't cough and spit on each other and every single door knob maybe we wouldn't need masks!!
> 
> Also, payday is friday, unless you run your own business, then payday is anyday you can wring your money out of some weasel trying to skirt the bill :vs_laugh:
> 
> .



just shows how ignorant you are to how immunity is built...a little dirt and germs never hurt anyone...in fact it helps...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just shows how ignorant you are to how immunity is built...a little dirt and germs never hurt anyone...in fact it helps...



Drinking more fresh water is great for you until you drink 5 gallons in an hour and your brain starts swelling.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Drinking more fresh water is great for you until you drink 5 gallons in an hour and your brain starts swelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


apples and oranges...............


----------



## Logtec

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez where the hell do you guys live? there must be something in the water by you..LOL..I would come across stupid customers once in a while but not like you magnets attract.... <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


I don’t get it either, 
I do 15-30 service calls/jobs a week, and I almost never have any or these crazy issues. 
Maybe a cold call once a month, but they don’t much passed their first question of 
“How much to do/install/replace BLANK”?

Maybe It’s cuz most of my work is WOrd of mouth or I come highly recommended by my past clients..

The French chick I hook up with from, from time to time (she’s from Montreal) says “we’re All crazy”..
I’ll confirm that..


----------



## skoronesa

Logtec said:


> .....The French chick I hook up with from, from time to time (she’s from Montreal) says “we’re All crazy”..
> I’ll confirm that..




"French"

Do the black canadians pretend they're still africans too? Do the irish up there only eat potatoes and beer?:vs_laugh::devil3:


Do those of german descent.....


.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> "French"
> 
> Do the black canadians pretend they're still africans too? Do the irish up there only eat potatoes and beer?:vs_laugh::devil3:
> 
> 
> Do those of german descent.....
> 
> 
> .


Haiti...Haiti. Speaking of Africans, I was eating at a fast food chain and two tables ahead was the owner talking with a business guy or something. A very slow without any energy woman comes along to begin her shift in flip flops and her feet dragging over the sides, the owner asks her where she was from and she replied she came to Canada less than a year ago from the Congo. I seriously wonder what and why???


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Logtec said:


> I don’t get it either,
> I do 15-30 service calls/jobs a week, and I almost never have any or these crazy issues.
> Maybe a cold call once a month, but they don’t much passed their first question of
> “How much to do/install/replace BLANK”?
> 
> Maybe It’s cuz most of my work is WOrd of mouth or I come highly recommended by my past clients..
> 
> The French chick I hook up with from, from time to time (she’s from Montreal) says “we’re All crazy”..
> I’ll confirm that..


the best way I can put it is like this, do you remember the kid in high school that every time you saw him he had a different new cast on, like he was a perpetual broken bone..well it has to be the same mo jo that gives these guys those type of customers....
its just how the universe is..and god protects the fools....


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> I don’t get it either,
> I do 15-30 service calls/jobs a week, and I almost never have any or these crazy issues.
> Maybe a cold call once a month, but they don’t much passed their first question of
> “How much to do/install/replace BLANK”?
> 
> Maybe It’s cuz most of my work is WOrd of mouth or I come highly recommended by my past clients..
> 
> The French chick I hook up with from, from time to time (she’s from Montreal) says “we’re All crazy”..
> I’ll confirm that..


That's the difference, I get all kinds of people who see my ad, I get many each week asking for prices and free estimates. Repeat customers almost none, probably because houses are pretty new and word of mouth almost nil. I think people here don't really do the word of mouth thing. The only word of mouth that really works are the hacks, they work 7 days a week.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> That's the difference, I get all kinds of people who see my ad, I get many each week asking for prices and free estimates. Repeat customers almost none, probably because houses are pretty new and word of mouth almost nil. I think people here don't really do the word of mouth thing. The only word of mouth that really works are the hacks, they work 7 days a week.



I gota say it has to go on, you may not be in the loop yet...but human nature is the same every where...you are going to ask a friend if they know some one for work to be done in the house, a doctor, lawyer and so on...people every where will ask around to get some feed back...
maybe the feed back about you aint good..and thats why you dont get alot of repeat customers..
that right there is a crucial red flag for a company..if you have very little repeat customers or leads from existing customers your in trouble...
thats not to say having a ton of new on their own customers isnt great to have too..you cant have too many customers...good ones that is...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I gota say it has to go on, you may not be in the loop yet...but human nature is the same every where...you are going to ask a friend if they know some one for work to be done in the house, a doctor, lawyer and so on...people every where will ask around to get some feed back...
> maybe the feed back about you aint good..and thats why you dont get alot of repeat customers..
> that right there is a crucial red flag for a company..if you have very little repeat customers or leads from existing customers your in trouble...
> thats not to say having a ton of new on their own customers isnt great to have too..you cant have too many customers...good ones that is...



People forget who they hired and it's a proven fact. A few times where people called me a second time round and didn't remember anything. It's not about bad feedback for sure or I wouldn't have the highest score in the entire province.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> People forget who they hired and it's a proven fact. A few times where people called me a second time round and didn't remember anything. It's not about bad feedback for sure or I wouldn't have the highest score in the entire province.



Since master mark isn't here I'll say it for him, *STICKERS!!!!*

.


----------



## Dontbitenails

I work mainly word of mouth . Just me myself and I so I can keep myself busier than I want to be . Only advertising I do is a business facebook page where someone can google my name and find my number . I have built up a good customer base over the years . I did sidework back in the day and several of my employers customers would tell me if you go out on your own let us know . 33 years later I turn down as much work as I do . Cherry pick the good ones and let someone else beat their head against a wall trying to make money off the losers .


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dontbitenails said:


> I work mainly word of mouth . Just me myself and I so I can keep myself busier than I want to be . Only advertising I do is a business facebook page where someone can google my name and find my number . I have built up a good customer base over the years . I did sidework back in the day and several of my employers customers would tell me if you go out on your own let us know . 33 years later I turn down as much work as I do . Cherry pick the good ones and let someone else beat their head against a wall trying to make money off the losers .


thats the way I did it...I rather deal with prime rib than chop meat....


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> People forget who they hired and it's a proven fact. A few times where people called me a second time round and didn't remember anything. It's not about bad feedback for sure or I wouldn't have the highest score in the entire province.



[/SIZE] People are as dumb as bricks, and most of them pollute their brain stems with booze and other drugs which even dumb them down even further.........makes them good democrats I guess..

they cant remember anything most of the time except when they are running low on smokes or booze.... 

it amazes me how a grown man who has lived in the same home for 20 years dont even know if they have a gas or electric water heater when you ask them what they have 
---- ALL they DO know is the water coming out of the shower faucet this morning just shrunk their nut sack down to the size of a walnut----- 
I need help cause its really cold:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: .


Just slap your name on everything to remind them .....


https://photos.app.goo.gl/rCLRxf5EMi3MobsG7


https://photos.app.goo.gl/ixtMt9QJp2y9pEJW7


----------



## Master Mark

Originally Posted by *Dontbitenails *View Post
I work mainly word of mouth . Just me myself and I so I can keep myself busier than I want to be . Only advertising I do is a business facebook page where someone can google my name and find my number . I have built up a good customer base over the years . I did sidework back in the day and several of my employers customers would tell me if you go out on your own let us know . 33 years later I turn down as much work as I do . Cherry pick the good ones and let someone e


you are in the land of milk and honey just like me and a few others on this site are...... cherry picking your jobs is the best feeling possible and throw the dog crap to someone like TANGO.......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> you are in the land of milk and honey just like me and a few others on this site are...... cherry picking your jobs is the best feeling possible and throw the dog crap to someone like TANGO.......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



Sure throw those bones to me, I'll take them because crazy customers already paid for my car and all the hack jobs will pay off my next one. :biggrin:

Alot better than being an employee where my life's goal was to be able to afford a new stove and throw out the rickity hand me down that I had.

I disqualify a lot more callers than before which helps a lot. :smile:


----------



## Dpeckplb

I had a call today. Accent from Toronto(3.5 hours away)that owns 4 properties in town called. I should have hung up when I heard hi, is this Peek Plumbing, instead of my last name. How much to fix a non draining shower and tub? Basic snaking is $150.00. Oh how much to also install a new outside tap? Add another $150.00. But that the best you can do? Yes, if I offer $100.00 will you come? Nope that’s the price. Oh are you sure? Even if I bought the parts and gave you the tools? That’s a good deal you should take no? Sorry sir I’m too busy for someone who wants to barter over the phone. I do wish him luck on wasting someone else’s time though.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> I had a call today. Accent from Toronto(3.5 hours away)that owns 4 properties in town called. I should have hung up when I heard hi, is this Peek Plumbing, instead of my last name. How much to fix a non draining shower and tub? Basic snaking is $150.00. Oh how much to also install a new outside tap? Add another $150.00. But that the best you can do? Yes, if I offer $100.00 will you come? Nope that’s the price. Oh are you sure? Even if I bought the parts and gave you the tools? That’s a good deal you should take no? Sorry sir I’m too busy for someone who wants to barter over the phone. I do wish him luck on wasting someone else’s time though.



Got a woman this afternoon with a slight accent, she wanted 3 things done and I asked for pics. The 3rd red flag came up when she texted me her very very foreign name and asking a quote.


----------



## Tango

*Stupid*


Guy calls for a repair under a lav sink and asks how much and I can hear screaming from a very old woman ” Hang up, I don’t want anyone here, you’re stupid, I’m going to lock the door, I’m going to block the entrance... No”.

The guy puts in a few more words and the screaming from the old woman resumes, “stupid, NO, I didn’t tell you to call him, he’s not allowed here, I’ll fix it myself, stupid hang up, I’m locking the door, I’ll send him away”!

Guy say it’s my 79 year old mother and she says she’ll repair it herself. It’s should be less than 100$ for the repair.
No it’s this much, $$$$$$, 

STUPID NO!! and then the line went dead.


----------



## Tango

*It's a trap!*



I was snared today, I thought the accent of the woman was first nation so I booked an appointment because I had no issue with them yet... Until I got there and saw they were patels. The freaking house was abandoned for many years and they wanted to come back. The place was a mess with a bunch of decay and junk strewn all over, the ceiling in the bathroom upstairs was ripped out and the fixtures looked from the 70's. I asked him to turn on the water a little to see where it came from so I asked them you blew the lines for the winter right? They replied no they just opened the taps and we've been doing that for years. All of a sudden the ceiling was raining and they rushed to get dirty pots and pans to catch the drips. FROZEN SPLITS!

Then she wanted an estimate, mam I can't see through walls and ceilings and I already told you the rate, she said just a spot repair would of be too expensive, great a run down place and they are cheap. So she tells me to leave then changes her mind to start the job and then she spits out do you have insurance? Yes I do and I'm out of here!!! No charge, get me the fock out!!!

I lost my afternoon and money because I had a guy 35 minutes prior for an emergency and I declined him because I thought I had a real job.


RUN RUN! Wait is that a spoon beside the toothbrush??


----------



## Tango

*The whiner*





The other days I was hired to replace a toilet, vanity on the main floor and a laundry tub in the basement. The guy signed my work order and I asked him how he was going to pay, he said do I get a discount if I pay cash? No, if you wanted a pirate you should of checked the hack ads. I also told him the rate was hourly because there’s always surprises when work begins.

I pulled the toilet to discover it had been leaking a while and the floor was rotted and he says "so that’s why it smelled like urine for a long time and we thought it was the dog." I told him to have the floor redone. He still wanted the vanity replaced so I took it out and there wasn’t any tile under it. his vanity was on legs but anyway he had to retile for the toilet too. The other issue the hot and cold were from the floor so I told him it probably wasn’t going to fit in there because of the drawer. I capped the lines. He and his wife didn’t want to pay to open the basement ceiling and re-pipe into the wall so I told them to get a new vanity like the one they had before. Only doors!


So I went downstairs to look at the new laundry tub kit with the included faucet and right away I saw it was chinese no name stuff. He told me he bought it online from costco. Sir there’s not a single certification stamp so I won’t be installing that. He argued a a little and I replied "I’m not paying you 60K in damages when it floods the place." Do you want me to call the manufacturer but remember you are paying my time while I talk to them on the phone. It ended up the manufacturer had no clue what certifications were and told me to send them an email. My job that day was done, got my check and left.


Here’s the juicy part, the woman calls me today yapping away whining repeatedly and trying to circumvent what she really wanted to say but she ended up saying if I could lower my price so they could buy luxury tiles and if I could re-pipe from the basement for free because they wanted to keep the fancy vanity and basically waive my service calls. No! Same rate applies, you knew the conditions before we started. They aren't people without money, the woman when I heard her voice turned out to be the type I know well, hagglers who try to do anything in their power for you to work as a slave while they gloat.

If they call me back they better not whine about the price, I’m not even sure I want to go back, she put up red flags. Should I tell them I'm too busy next time?


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *The whiner*
> 
> If they call me back they better not whine about the price, I’m not even sure I want to go back, she put up red flags. Should I tell them I'm too busy next time?


I would see if they pay the first bill. If they have than whining or not they've acted properly thus far. I think if you continue to make the conditions clear before you begin any work you should be fine. I'm sure it's tempting to blow them off but you might want to think about how they can explain what happened to their friends without lying and still be able to make you look bad. Even if you did the right things they would say you charged too much AND you blew them off. If you come back to finish the job then whether or not they liked the bill they knew the costs up front and it was done correctly.

Do the jobs right and even when they complain about price and any sane person listening to them will know the finished product was good. If hacks are as prominent as you proclaim all the time than the few good customers must be going nuts trying to find the few good plumbers like you. Don't give the whiners any reason to lump you in with the hacks.


----------



## Tango

I'm getting so many idiots these past 2 weeks it's unbelievable. One woman wanted her new dishwasher connected like 15 feet away, the delivery guy refused to install it because it was not to code. Mam the delivery guy needs a plumbing license, the store you bought it from are not legit! Then she demanded a Christmas rebate. She then asked for a free estimate, NO! 


Another woman, another dishwasher, she was one of those the hourly rate was flat rate, NO! She took an appointment anyway. Then she asked about an electrical junction box and when I told her she needed an electrician she cancelled. Good luck hiring a hack!


Then a guy said he had purchased some abs fittings to re-pipe a double sink and he couldn't do it. Sir it needs to be PVC in this type of building, he wasn't happy and debated it was previously abs and said his son had to decide because he was paying. I got a text back several hours later saying they were getting someone else.

All in all I blocked at least 8-10 dummies these last 2 weeks.

Pics of the first story.


----------



## Tango

The home owners remodeled the bathroom upstairs 2 years ago, they hired hacks cash under the blanket. He offered me cash no receipt, it ain't going to happen! Funny how some people have more money than others and cheap out.


First clue of hackery... SB valve on pex without a chrome escutcheon.

Thank you hacks, I got a paycheck today and maybe I'll get another paycheck if they don't hire another hack for the re-install when they buy a shorter toilet. The toilet didn't fit so they removed the wax from 1 or 2 horns and glued them together with some type of window urethane or some mastic or these new sticky doughnut and one with the wax removed.... They forced the toilet on the wall and cranked on the askewed bolts. I could smell urine going in the front door. The floor joist are filled with insulation and vapor barrier. Hello moldy sponge!

This hack job saves my business week. 🧻THANK YOU! 🧻


----------



## Tango

*Sunday Dec 27*


My GF surprised me today when she said "Now I know why you want to buy a super car, for all those callers and your ad for sale. To escape all the craziness" I said now you are starting to get it. She heard all the conversations today, usually she doesn't hear them. That's what I've been doing all summer, enduring all the nuts during the day and releasing it after work to be able to do it all over again the next day.

I got 3 calls today and all 3 complained of the price on the phone, the first caller was my backyard neighbor, their sump pump running 24 hours straight. I told them what to check if they wanted to try it out themselves. She called a little later for an appointment on Monday. I told her I was giving her a deal and still she argued a little and thought the rate was a weekend rate, no it's the week rate.

One guy wanted a lav faucet repair not a replacement because yeah it's still good even if it's a crusty no name brand. He said I have no choice to book an appointment you have me by the balls. He called 4 hours later to cancel.

Another old woman booked an appointment to call an hour later saying she talked to her husband complaining the price was very high and the price must be because I pushed the 26th dec. price to monday the 28th. I see you have excellent reviews though.... Mam the price is the regular price and if you want to change your mind tell me now because I usually get many callers on Monday. I'll talk to my husband a little more, she called back 10 minutes later to go keep the appointment on.

I put an ad for sale last week and I got many crazies there too, one guy called and didn't show up. I didn't care they are usually like that anyway and I don't even wait for them. He then texted me 5 times till the last one at 11 pm with a picture he had money...He didn't show up today either. Crazy or troll I don't know or care. 

*Another day in the nut house.*


----------



## TheOfficeGirl

Nothing good happens when we go outside out lane. I'm trying hard not to get sucked into replacing a toilet paper holder for a customer. Theirs fall out of the wall and his story goes from the wall being plastic, tile or drywall. I gave him the name of two carpenters and I sure hope one of them helps!


----------



## Dpeckplb

I had a interesting call the other day. Plumbing shop I worked at previously had a drain that was plugged up and they sorced out a old tank outside. Then found the old poured in place lid. Went there with the machine and popped the lid off. I don’t think the system has ever been pumped. Liquids side was full of sludge. Looked at the other barrel. It was just a 45 gallon drum tied into the outlet pipe that the old boy was putting a sump in to pump down the effluent. So we removed that and put in 75’ of chambers. Enough to make it trouble free for the rest of the old boys days there. The family stated once he goes the old farmhouse is coming down.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> I had a interesting call the other day. Plumbing shop I worked at previously had a drain that was plugged up and they sorced out a old tank outside. Then found the old poured in place lid. Went there with the machine and popped the lid off. I don’t think the system has ever been pumped. Liquids side was full of sludge. Looked at the other barrel. It was just a 45 gallon drum tied into the outlet pipe that the old boy was putting a sump in to pump down the effluent. So we removed that and put in 75’ of chambers. Enough to make it trouble free for the rest of the old boys days there. The family stated once he goes the old farmhouse is coming down.


Nice machine,you buy it new??


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> Nice machine,you buy it new??


Yeah, he did.

I remembered him posting about it because I have a memory like a steel sieve!









Mini excavators


I just pulled the trigger and bought a mini excavator today. Cat is running a promotion on their 4 ton outfits. In the past I’ve either hired excavation out or rented s mini ex. Lately the excavators have been too busy to schedule in major jobs let alone small couple hour jobs. So I’ve been...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> People forget who they hired and it's a proven fact.


 This couldn’t be more wrong!
If the clients don’t remember you, you’ve not doing your job right and it’s not just about the plumbing. it’s also about selling your self as a professional, knowledgeable, person, that is there to help the client, in a friendly, trustworthy way that has their best interests in mind. 

This is especially important when you work for your self. This is your business, you need to sell your self. you’re not a miserable service teck working for a big company making crap money. You need to put in extra time and effort to break down that wall, to make them remember you. you don’t just want to walk in to the clients home, nose around give them a price and wait to see if they want to hire you. Spend a few mins making small talk, talk about anything, the weather, a holiday, sports, cats, photography.. what ever. You’re in their home, look around find something to make small talk about, make them laugh, then talk about their plumbing issues.. fix them and before you leave, reassure them of there is any problems or questions you’re just just a phone call away..

This all goes along way, but I case they forget I also give out small memo pads, leave 2 business cards and place a sticker where I worked. 

Word of mouth doesn’t happen over night it takes along time, almost all of my work is WOM and repeat clients, no matter how big or small the job is I always spend some time being friendly and making small talk.


PM me if you want a few good book recommendations on building clients trust.


----------



## skoronesa

Logtec said:


> This couldn’t be more wrong!
> If the clients don’t remember you, you’ve not doing your job right and it’s not just about the plumbing. it’s also about selling your self as a professional, knowledgeable, person, that is there to help the client, in a friendly, trustworthy way that has their best interests in mind........................


Exactly.


----------



## Dpeckplb

sparky said:


> Nice machine,you buy it new??


Yes I did! Everything used around was overpriced and for the monthly payment a extra 50$ a month for new was a no brainer.


----------



## Dpeckplb

skoronesa said:


> Yeah, he did.
> 
> I remembered him posting about it because I have a memory like a steel sieve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini excavators
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger and bought a mini excavator today. Cat is running a promotion on their 4 ton outfits. In the past I’ve either hired excavation out or rented s mini ex. Lately the excavators have been too busy to schedule in major jobs let alone small couple hour jobs. So I’ve been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plumbingzone.com


Your memory is better than mine!


----------



## bawalter

Logtec said:


> PM me if you want a few good book recommendations on building clients trust.


Not just books, there are good podcasts out there on building your business. I actually posted in the business zone about this but it's been crickets. 

You should start a thread there about books! I would love to join that conversation. Running a business is hard and the leadership necessary to be successful increases as you add team members. All of us are smarter than one of us and is we aren't growing, we are dieing.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> Your memory is better than mine!


He is hanging out way to long and to much on the zone if he can remember posts from 3 months ago lololololol


----------



## Dpeckplb

My fiancé surprised me today after doing services on the trucks with my new logos on my new Yeti. I feel guilty now, she’s made herself nothing.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> Yes I did! Everything used around was overpriced and for the monthly payment a extra 50$ a month for new was a no brainer.


Just curious,what kind of special was cat offering when you bought the machine??? Can I ask what the monthly pyt is???


----------



## Dpeckplb

sparky said:


> Just curious,what kind of special was cat offering when you bought the machine??? Can I ask what the monthly pyt is???


When I bought it, it was 0% down lease for 60 months. $865 a month. To rent one worked out to 1300$/day. So we need to run it 6 hours a month to pay it off.


----------



## Dpeckplb

I also rolled a thumb and a couple extra buckets into it too.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> When I bought it, it was 0% down lease for 60 months. $865 a month. To rent one worked out to 1300$/day. So we need to run it 6 hours a month to pay it off.


Sweeeeet,that's a pretty good monthly pyt,but we need this in our line of work,I have a terramite backhoe for underground's and repairs,it doesn't tear up peoples yards like a big machine does


----------



## Dpeckplb

sparky said:


> Sweeeeet,that's a pretty good monthly pyt,but we need this in our line of work,I have a terramite backhoe for underground's and repairs,it doesn't tear up peoples yards like a big machine does


I’m shifting to do more outside work. Septic Systems and site services


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> I’m shifting to do more outside work. Septic Systems and site services


We have thought about getting into septic system installs,but it is so much work to put a system in,that and you have to have a Skidsteer if you use a mini ex,we have put several systems in over the yrs but it upside just so much work


----------



## Dpeckplb

sparky said:


> We have thought about getting into septic system installs,but it is so much work to put a system in,that and you have to have a Skidsteer if you use a mini ex,we have put several systems in over the yrs but it upside just so much work


I was renting one but got a great deal on a used cat. I’ve been averaging one septic system a month. So it was worth it to purchase one too.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> I was renting one but got a great deal on a used cat. I’ve been averaging one septic system a month. So it was worth it to purchase one too.


I hate to admit it but it wears me out just loading and unloading equipmen,by the time you get it loaded and boomered down and get to job and unload it I'm already wore out lololololololo


----------



## Tango

*Another Hell Job, I Wanted to Cry*


Got a call from a guy for leaking shower drain, He told me the job was for his lady friend and no other plumber could be there within 2 weeks, I got there at 3:30pm, I opened the ceiling to see more diy/hack work plus there was no damn space to redo the drain without removing the pan altogether or risking cutting the pan because of plywood, the drain in the middle of the joist and pieces of scrap 2x4”.


I told the woman the issue and to do it properly the pan had to go, the floor had to be cut out and widened, she was panicking and saying to just patch it up but it had to last which didn't make any sense. She said 2 years ago someone had opened the ceiling and removed a rag that was catching the drip and had refinished the ceiling. Then a year ago a plumber just put some silicone upstairs with a warning it was just temporary. I said fine I’ll put silicone but you are signing a waiver without any guarantee and it''ll still going to leak anyway. She kept on stressing me out about the tub busting 2 weeks ago and flooding the living room, the plumber from the insurance didn't finish the job and didn't come back, lack of money, the covid, slow work, the price of insurance, etc.


As I put my arm up the ceiling to check the drain nut the freaking pipe broke off at the main stack where all the other branches were, the toilet, sink, tub and vent. I never curse but this time it was too much and I wanted to cry figuratively. One joint wasn't pressed all the way or glued! The branch at the stack was already cracked and I saw streaks. I was the unlucky bast-ard to fall into hell. If I were an employee I would of quit my job with all this insanity.


I went ahead and cut the wall several more times and I had to redo all the branches just to get to the shower wye. Then her friend showed up with beer breath and started blabbing away to say it was expensive and to give her something. I got annoyed and dropped from the step ladder and said what are you saying and do you want? He said you are expensive and I know a plumber at 30$/hr... I said I told you the rate on the phone and your friend signed the paperwork and I'm not even charging the evening rate. Blabla bla beer breath talk. I’ll tell you what since all the branches are cut out, I’ll stop right now, you guys pay me and your guy can put it all back together. He became all quiet, because he damn well knew it was an extremely tough job. We finally came to an agreement I finish the stack only and his guy would finish the rest.


While I was working they were discussing hiring a true hack to redo the shower and pipes. After the guy left and as I finished the bill I told her, be careful, the job here was hacked in and you are hiring another one to finish the job... I told her I was charging the materials at cost and the young adult son started to dissect the bill (ARGH&$$*) ... I got home depleted and I had zero energy today, totally burnt out.

This is why I don't flat rate!!!!!


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> *Another Hell Job, I Wanted to Cry*
> 
> 
> Got a call from a guy for leaking shower drain, He told me the job was for his lady friend and no other plumber could be there within 2 weeks, I got there at 3:30pm, I opened the ceiling to see more diy/hack work plus there was no damn space to redo the drain without removing the pan altogether or risking cutting the pan because of plywood, the drain in the middle of the joist and pieces of scrap 2x4”.
> 
> 
> I told the woman the issue and to do it properly the pan had to go, the floor had to be cut out and widened, she was panicking and saying to just patch it up but it had to last which didn't make any sense. She said 2 years ago someone had opened the ceiling and removed a rag that was catching the drip and had refinished the ceiling. Then a year ago a plumber just put some silicone upstairs with a warning it was just temporary. I said fine I’ll put silicone but you are signing a waiver without any guarantee and it''ll still going to leak anyway. She kept on stressing me out about the tub busting 2 weeks ago and flooding the living room, the plumber from the insurance didn't finish the job and didn't come back, lack of money, the covid, slow work, the price of insurance, etc.
> 
> 
> As I put my arm up the ceiling to check the drain nut the freaking pipe broke off at the main stack where all the other branches were, the toilet, sink, tub and vent. I never curse but this time it was too much and I wanted to cry figuratively. One joint wasn't pressed all the way or glued! The branch at the stack was already cracked and I saw streaks. I was the unlucky bast-ard to fall into hell. If I were an employee I would of quit my job with all this insanity.
> 
> 
> I went ahead and cut the wall several more times and I had to redo all the branches just to get to the shower wye. Then her friend showed up with beer breath and started blabbing away to say it was expensive and to give her something. I got annoyed and dropped from the step ladder and said what are you saying and do you want? He said you are expensive and I know a plumber at 30$/hr... I said I told you the rate on the phone and your friend signed the paperwork and I'm not even charging the evening rate. Blabla bla beer breath talk. I’ll tell you what since all the branches are cut out, I’ll stop right now, you guys pay me and your guy can put it all back together. He became all quiet, because he damn well knew it was an extremely tough job. We finally came to an agreement I finish the stack only and his guy would finish the rest.
> 
> 
> While I was working they were discussing hiring a true hack to redo the shower and pipes. After the guy left and as I finished the bill I told her, be careful, the job here was hacked in and you are hiring another one to finish the job... I told her I was charging the materials at cost and the young adult son started to dissect the bill (ARGH&$$*) ... I got home depleted and I had zero energy today, totally burnt out.
> 
> This is why I don't flat rate!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 126894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126895
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126896
> 
> 
> View attachment 126897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126899


I had one today want $10,000.00 worth of work for $4000.00. Because that’s how much a Facebook market place hack wanted. I just closed my book and walked out. Didn’t say thanks, have a good day or kiss my azz. People are thinking that we are starting to get desperate.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Got called out last Friday for a backed up line between the house and the septic tank. Got out there and tried cabling it from the exterior clean out. Hit something solid to the point it stopped the 750 dead in its tracks. So looked for a second lid. There wasn’t one so I added a second lid to the septic tank. Found the reason why. The tank has been compromised by roots. The size of that root ball is roughly the size of a small block Chevy. I could not get it to break up. I feel for these people because they had a tank inspection done before they bought 6 months ago. Oh well I’ll drop in a new system.


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> ........... I feel for these people because they had a tank inspection done before they bought 6 months ago. Oh well I’ll drop in a new system.


Find that inspector and kick him in the dick(metaphorically speaking).

I have had several houses with this issue. A tree gets planted by the inlet or outlet and it grow in past the pipe.
*
If it hasn't cracked the tank than you don't need to replace it.*


----------



## Dpeckplb

skoronesa said:


> Find that inspector and kick him in the dick(metaphorically speaking).
> 
> I have had several houses with this issue. A tree gets planted by the inlet or outlet and it grow in past the pipe.
> 
> *If it hasn't cracked the tank than you don't need to replace it.*


Yes, this one has cracked the tank and lifted the poured in place lid. And the tank doesn’t meet code. There’s lots of places around that the systems get “passed” to make the sale. Pisses me off when me or a friend are there shortly after replacing stuff.


----------



## TheOfficeGirl

I blocked a customer for the first time today. We last did work for him in 2015 and he was a slow payer (we are not cod). He called today with a little issue and mentioned he installed his shower fixtures and had his water heater replaced by someone else last year. He's going to call back when he gets his work schedule so I took the opportunity to block him. He'll get a polite message that his number can't be completed as dialed and hopefully moves on to the next shop. Moments like this are when I embrace technology!


----------



## Dpeckplb

TheOfficeGirl said:


> I blocked a customer for the first time today. We last did work for him in 2015 and he was a slow payer (we are not cod). He called today with a little issue and mentioned he installed his shower fixtures and had his water heater replaced by someone else last year. He's going to call back when he gets his work schedule so I took the opportunity to block him. He'll get a polite message that his number can't be completed as dialed and hopefully moves on to the next shop. Moments like this are when I embrace technology!


 I should have just done that today. People call and want you to come address their problem. Then ask how much to come look. That’s a service call so $1*_.*_. Oh you charge for that? Can’t you do it for $40.00? My response was “I’ll tell ya what, bring your whole well system to my shop, and I’ll address the issue then you can go re install it.” Well that’s kinda stupid, can’t you just come here? Yes, yes I can for $1*_.*_. They are going to look for a cheaper price.


----------



## Tango

TheOfficeGirl said:


> I blocked a customer for the first time today. We last did work for him in 2015 and he was a slow payer (we are not cod). He called today with a little issue and mentioned he installed his shower fixtures and had his water heater replaced by someone else last year. He's going to call back when he gets his work schedule so I took the opportunity to block him. He'll get a polite message that his number can't be completed as dialed and hopefully moves on to the next shop. Moments like this are when I embrace technology!


I block a dozen callers a week, maybe 1 customer every 2-3 months. It feels good knowing I won't get suckered a second time.


----------



## skoronesa

Tuesday was a heck of a day. 

*First call*, clogged drain serving washer and utility sink. For schits and giggles I put a 2" plug in the washer box and plunged the sink. After a couple minutes of playing seesaw with the vent I gave in. Decided to get a bucket and check the 3" c.o. in the basement. I get under the stairs to open it and I hear water trickling. Tenant confirms no one is running water on second floor. I check sink/washer on 1st floor and the lines drained.

I take the trap off and run the camera, ICE. This is an inside wall. Comes perpendicular off outside wall, one side is basement stairs, other is laundry room. I feel around the drains coming through foundation into basment area and lots of cold air. Laundry room is portion of house that's an addition over a crawlspace with no access. I think the air was from a damaged soffit.

*Second call*, leak from 2nd flr guest bathroom through kitchen ceiling. Supply line on toilet BURST, nut broke off. Some hack a doodle that installed the toilet put teflon tape on the fill valve shank because it leaked. It leaked because they cranked the nut so hard the rubber cone washer slipped inside the fill valve shank. All that teflon tape forced the nut to expand. Surprisingly lasted at least 8 years. 

The chrome extension on the stop looked like someone gripped it with pliers to tweak the copper stub to straight. I didn't want to chance it so I decided to replace it. Glad I did. They never cut the extension so the chrome over plate inside the end of tube prevented them from getting the solder to wick in, was barely holding with the solder just at the end.

Also, they had a brown spot in the kitchen ceiling that had been getting worse for a couple years. The diverter had been leaking behind the fiberglass and filling the inside of the tub spout causing it to rot from the inside out. *Worst part is the woman's husband died like 5 days ago. All this happened when her family was over for the funeral.

Third call*, another odd ball. I get called to go there because master lav faucet valve bodies are loose. Homeowner had gc replace the vanitys and counters in three bathrooms back in november. One of our rookies re-roughed the drains and installed the faucets. Very expensive, ~900$ for each of three faucets.

*Dingleberry tightened the bonnet nut against the deck nut so hard it started ripping the stem apart. *He was trying to adjust the angle of the handle. WTF. I went to unscrew the bonnet WITH MY HAND and it starts spraying. I figured the stem started unscrewing. I shut the water off quick and when I went to unscrew it again* I near schit a brick when only half the stem came out lolz*


----------



## Tango

Had a call for a leaking tub today, a 600K+ house. Another house built like 8 years ago that has hacked probably by a GC without hiring any plumbers. Anyway the tub shoe was only finger tight, no silicone and the tub floating on top of the marble moving all around. They used copper compression valves on pex??? Anyway the guy had a pipe leak some months ago near the water heater and the big plumbing company told the guy that he had to replace the 4 year old water heater! The plumber decided to bypass the water softener and the couple weren't happy with brown water so the company charged them to come back to remove the bypass. The customer wasn't happy about the second bill so he called me, and guess what the water is still corrosive and has been attacking and leaking the new joint at the tank(less than 6 months I think)!

I get there and I tell him he better not wait too long too replace the corroded fittings and the softener's calibration was wrecking havoc. He had the water softener tech over a dozen times already.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Had a call for a leaking tub today, a 600K+ house. Another house built like 8 years ago that has hacked probably by a GC without hiring any plumbers. Anyway the tub shoe was only finger tight, no silicone and the tub floating on top of the marble moving all around. They used copper compression valves on pex??? Anyway the guy had a pipe leak some months ago near the water heater and the big plumbing company told the guy that he had to replace the 4 year old water heater! The plumber decided to bypass the water softener and the couple weren't happy with brown water so the company charged them to come back to remove the bypass. The customer wasn't happy about the second bill so he called me, and guess what the water is still corrosive and has been attacking and leaking the new joint at the tank(less than 6 months I think)!
> 
> I get there and I tell him he better not wait too long too replace the corroded fittings and the softener's calibration was wrecking havoc. He had the water softener tech over a dozen times already.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127531
> 
> 
> View attachment 127532
> 
> 
> View attachment 127533
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127534


If I put a compression stop on pex pipe it would blow off and flood everything just as I pull out of driveway butihiave seen some put on by hacks and amateurs that have held for year or two,I just don't get it with "pex creep" happening so often these days


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> If I put a compression stop on pex pipe it would blow off and flood everything just as I pull out of driveway butihiave seen some put on by hacks and amateurs that have held for year or two,I just don't get it with "pex creep" happening so often these days


They seriously look like copper compression valves on pex. I never seen compression stuff for pex. I told the guy that and he didn't say anything. He said he would budget for the replacement of the green fittings, what? Super big luxurious house and you have to budget? I guess it was just a random thing just to say no.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> They seriously look like copper compression valves on pex. I never seen compression stuff for pex. I told the guy that and he didn't say anything. He said he would budget for the replacement of the green fittings, what? Super big luxurious house and you have to budget? I guess it was just a random thing just to say no.


Some people buy such big houses and nice cars they can barely afford the mortgage and car payments.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Some people buy such big houses and nice cars they can barely afford the mortgage and car payments.


I can see that happening but he had a wine room too, something like 10'x10', the entire wall was glas including a glass door. It was loaded with bottles, floor to ceiling custom wood rack with designer lights. Outdoor dug swimming pool and separate garage. I think he was weary of plumbers if the other one gave a bad service he may be testing me out?


----------



## Tango

*Saved by bad reception!*

Got a private number calling me this morning asking for a price for a water heater. Usually those who hide their number chances are 50/50 weird, First thing she asked if she called my company, yes mam I answered with the company name. She replied she wasn't hearing me. Then she asked if I was a plumber, yes I'm a plumber ... then she asked if I was plumber for a long time. Yes many many years. Again she said she wasn't hearing me well, and I repeated several times. She then exploded I wasn't answering her and I had to reply when spoken to.

Mam there's bad reception! She said I'm calling someone else and she hung up slamming the phone!

Another weirdo, just another day.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *Saved by bad reception!*
> ..........Mam there's bad reception! She said I'm calling someone else and she hung up slamming the phone!
> 
> Another weirdo, just another day.


She's probably one of those idiots that calls into radio talkshows while on speakerphone, in their car, with their dog, the radio still blaring, and a mask on so they're muffled. All while honking at someone who passed them because they didn't want to be behind the idiot swerving unable to maintain a consistent speed.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *Saved by bad reception!*
> 
> Got a private number calling me this morning asking for a price for a water heater. Usually those who hide their number chances are 50/50 weird, First thing she asked if she called my company, yes mam I answered with the company name. She replied she wasn't hearing me. Then she asked if I was a plumber, yes I'm a plumber ... then she asked if I was plumber for a long time. Yes many many years. Again she said she wasn't hearing me well, and I repeated several times. She then exploded I wasn't answering her and I had to reply when spoken to.
> 
> Mam there's bad reception! She said I'm calling someone else and she hung up slamming the phone!
> 
> Another weirdo, just another day.


Probably Richard bulls wife lolololololo


----------



## Sstratton6175

I have this cheap a$$ salesman who works for our company. He’s always trying to get me to skip out on installing wye strainers or cut some kind of corner on my boiler installs to make him a few extra bucks on his commission check. I just installed 4 HTP Elite-XL EXL-800 boilers for him. The first day of the job the HTP factory rep came to the job and I asked him point blank if they wanted a strainer on the return. Of course he said yes. The sales guy goes today to check out the finished job and sends me a text griping about the fact that I installed a common strainer on the return header. So I pull up the install manual on my phone. Then I screenshot and circle the strainer in the piping diagram and send it to him. He then replied telling me that it’s not needed even though it’s clearly pictured and labeled in the install manual. Then I take another screenshot of my text thread with the sales guy and send it to the guy I did the job with and said “what an a$$hole” oops I actually sent it right back to the sales guy. Well... at least he knows how I feel now. Haha. Seriously though, this guy is complaining about a $200.00 strainer on what’s probably $75,000.00 to $100,000.00 job. Give me a break!!!


----------



## sparky

Sstratton6175 said:


> I have this cheap a$$ salesman who works for our company. He’s always trying to get me to skip out on installing wye strainers or cut some kind of corner on my boiler installs to make him a few extra bucks on his commission check. I just installed 4 HTP Elite-XL EXL-800 boilers for him. The first day of the job the HTP factory rep came to the job and I asked him point blank if they wanted a strainer on the return. Of course he said yes. The sales guy goes today to check out the finished job and sends me a text griping about the fact that I installed a common strainer on the return header. So I pull up the install manual on my phone. Then I screenshot and circle the strainer in the piping diagram and send it to him. He then replied telling me that it’s not needed even though it’s clearly pictured and labeled in the install manual. Then I take another screenshot of my text thread with the sales guy and send it to the guy I did the job with and said “what an a$$hole” oops I actually sent it right back to the sales guy. Well... at least he knows how I feel now. Haha. Seriously though, this guy is complaining about a $200.00 strainer on what’s probably $75,000.00 to $100,000.00 job. Give me a break!!!


Tell the sales guy if he and the bosses will take your name off any liability and add the sales guy name to the liability that says if installed without strainer it's what's his names responsibility to be liable for it and not the installer


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Sstratton6175 said:


> I have this cheap a$$ salesman who works for our company. He’s always trying to get me to skip out on installing wye strainers or cut some kind of corner on my boiler installs to make him a few extra bucks on his commission check. I just installed 4 HTP Elite-XL EXL-800 boilers for him. The first day of the job the HTP factory rep came to the job and I asked him point blank if they wanted a strainer on the return. Of course he said yes. The sales guy goes today to check out the finished job and sends me a text griping about the fact that I installed a common strainer on the return header. So I pull up the install manual on my phone. Then I screenshot and circle the strainer in the piping diagram and send it to him. He then replied telling me that it’s not needed even though it’s clearly pictured and labeled in the install manual. Then I take another screenshot of my text thread with the sales guy and send it to the guy I did the job with and said “what an a$$hole” oops I actually sent it right back to the sales guy. Well... at least he knows how I feel now. Haha. Seriously though, this guy is complaining about a $200.00 strainer on what’s probably $75,000.00 to $100,000.00 job. Give me a break!!!


do a CC to the owner of what the salesman is sending you and see what happens...


----------



## Sstratton6175

I’ll probably just keep doing it the right way and pissing him off haha


----------



## OpenSights

No pictures because there wasn’t anything special except for the homeowner. Got a call from her around 4:30 about her kitchen drain. I had already called it a day and was half way through a beer, so there was no way I was going drive a commercial vehicle, fibbed and said I had two more calls.

So I pull up this morning and immediately remember her. ****! Huge germaphobe! Probably the worst I’ve ever met! A drain cleaners worst nightmare! You have to put new boot covers on, in the garage, every time you go out to the truck. New gloves every time you touch something that she hasn’t sanitized after her house was invaded by a squirrel. In order to move the basement fridge so I could get to the clean out. She hadn’t sanitize the floor in front of it yet since the invasion, so she got a plastic painters tarp for me to put down. At one point my boot touched the uncleaned floor, she freaked out! Same as accidentally touching an no sanitized countertop.
When I got there she asked if I could cable the main line. Ok.

I didn’t get the kitchen line open. Packed solid with sludge! I probably could’ve got it open, but would have made a huge mess and have to call 911 when she had a heat attack!
Sink was holding when I got there. Clean out was a test tee. I drained the sink, got the trap off, but some hack glued the waste outlet nut to the marvel! I’m not putting a 3/8 cable through tubular. So I get a small bucket, bucket and a rag. CO was inside a drywall cavity. Opened the test tee and nothing came out. Cabled to the main, then cabled up the stack. Put the trap together, filled the disposal side, pulled the plug, turned on the disposal, plugged off the other side and nope. Took the trap apart again, ran the drill through the tubular down to the basement, still didn’t open.

Now I have two cables caked in sludge with minimal mess so far. I showed her the sludge in the test tee and said her next move is to call a company that has a jetter. I have a a company that I refer out that does an awesome job! They also refer me when they’re swamped. No way in hell was I sending her their way! I sent her to the last company that I’d refer. The main cleaner there knows what he’s doing, and does a good job. But they pissed me off not sending him, instead they send newbies.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> No pictures because there wasn’t anything special except for the homeowner. Got a call from her around 4:30 about her kitchen drain. I had already called it a day and was half way through a beer, so there was no way I was going drive a commercial vehicle, fibbed and said I had two more calls.
> 
> So I pull up this morning and immediately remember her. ****! Huge germaphobe! Probably the worst I’ve ever met! A drain cleaners worst nightmare! You have to put new boot covers on, in the garage, every time you go out to the truck. New gloves every time you touch something that she hasn’t sanitized after her house was invaded by a squirrel. In order to move the basement fridge so I could get to the clean out. She hadn’t sanitize the floor in front of it yet since the invasion, so she got a plastic painters tarp for me to put down. At one point my boot touched the uncleaned floor, she freaked out! Same as accidentally touching an no sanitized countertop.
> When I got there she asked if I could cable the main line. Ok.
> 
> I didn’t get the kitchen line open. Packed solid with sludge! I probably could’ve got it open, but would have made a huge mess and have to call 911 when she had a heat attack!
> Sink was holding when I got there. Clean out was a test tee. I drained the sink, got the trap off, but some hack glued the waste outlet nut to the marvel! I’m not putting a 3/8 cable through tubular. So I get a small bucket, bucket and a rag. CO was inside a drywall cavity. Opened the test tee and nothing came out. Cabled to the main, then cabled up the stack. Put the trap together, filled the disposal side, pulled the plug, turned on the disposal, plugged off the other side and nope. Took the trap apart again, ran the drill through the tubular down to the basement, still didn’t open.
> 
> Now I have two cables caked in sludge with minimal mess so far. I showed her the sludge in the test tee and said her next move is to call a company that has a jetter. I have a a company that I refer out that does an awesome job! They also refer me when they’re swamped. No way in hell was I sending her their way! I sent her to the last company that I’d refer. The main cleaner there knows what he’s doing, and does a good job. But they pissed me off not sending him, instead they send newbies.


just charge the schit out of her to make up for the aggravation...and hope they dont call again...


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just charge the schit out of her to make up for the aggravation...and hope they dont call again...


Her reaction to what small mess I made! If I were to have to make the mess like what I needed too, I would have to charge into the $1k range, and I wouldn’t want to deal with her anymore.
The good news is she bought a condo on the west coast of Michigan. Far out of my range!
I charged accordingly for today. Hope I never hear from her again! I don’t care if it’s a 5 minute job that I can charge $125 for!

Thinking of adding her to the DNA list, do not answer.


----------



## sparky

Sstratton6175 said:


> I’ll probably just keep doing it the right way and pissing him off haha


Yes no shortcuts on boilers


----------



## thumper

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just charge the schit out of her to make up for the aggravation...and hope they dont call again...


I would add a service charge and call it a PITA charge!


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> No pictures because there wasn’t anything special except for the homeowner. Got a call from her around 4:30 about her kitchen drain. I had already called it a day and was half way through a beer, so there was no way I was going drive a commercial vehicle, fibbed and said I had two more calls.
> 
> So I pull up this morning and immediately remember her. ****! Huge germaphobe! Probably the worst I’ve ever met! A drain cleaners worst nightmare! You have to put new boot covers on, in the garage, every time you go out to the truck. New gloves every time you touch something that she hasn’t sanitized after her house was invaded by a squirrel. In order to move the basement fridge so I could get to the clean out. She hadn’t sanitize the floor in front of it yet since the invasion, so she got a plastic painters tarp for me to put down. At one point my boot touched the uncleaned floor, she freaked out! Same as accidentally touching an no sanitized countertop.
> When I got there she asked if I could cable the main line. Ok.
> 
> I didn’t get the kitchen line open. Packed solid with sludge! I probably could’ve got it open, but would have made a huge mess and have to call 911 when she had a heat attack!
> Sink was holding when I got there. Clean out was a test tee. I drained the sink, got the trap off, but some hack glued the waste outlet nut to the marvel! I’m not putting a 3/8 cable through tubular. So I get a small bucket, bucket and a rag. CO was inside a drywall cavity. Opened the test tee and nothing came out. Cabled to the main, then cabled up the stack. Put the trap together, filled the disposal side, pulled the plug, turned on the disposal, plugged off the other side and nope. Took the trap apart again, ran the drill through the tubular down to the basement, still didn’t open.
> 
> Now I have two cables caked in sludge with minimal mess so far. I showed her the sludge in the test tee and said her next move is to call a company that has a jetter. I have a a company that I refer out that does an awesome job! They also refer me when they’re swamped. No way in hell was I sending her their way! I sent her to the last company that I’d refer. The main cleaner there knows what he’s doing, and does a good job. But they pissed me off not sending him, instead they send newbies.


I had a woman like that, she was so damn paranoid of getting her son sick with diseases but weirdly the place was dirty. She flipped out when I went to see downstairs what the pipe layout looked like and told her I had to cut it downstairs and retrart. I wasn't able to clear the line, I didn't touch the pipe downstairs. NO CHARGE! I made sure to block her number as soon as I got out the door. Just imagine with covid now how she would morph into a gargoyle and file complaints to every place she could think of..


----------



## Tango

*Follow Da Pipe...*

What a tough day, a full length marathon, had to locate a drain line leak as my first job. I had to crawl into the cabinet almost 3 feet inside to cut the backwall only to find out it wasn't broken there. I had to open up in the living room. I found the pipe was split on both sides! I never seen that before and it was also split in the basement.

Second job the guy tried to replace his tub spray hose and he unscrewed the escutcheon and it fell below. I had to cut tile and figure out the puzzle how to put it together again. 3rd job I had to swap a cheap faucet cartridge and cut more tile to swap the inclusive shut offs. I'm dead tired. I wish I didn't have to give over 50% of the bill to the government, Grrtr.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ...............
> 
> View attachment 128065


Tell me there is some logic as to why you cut the tile like that???? Why not keep your cut inside one tile?


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Tell me there is some logic as to why you cut the tile like that???? Why not keep your cut inside one tile?


The hole is centered with the faucet. If you cut one tile then the hole is off centered and looks bad. When it's time to replace the faucet the hole is going to be at the right spot.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *Follow Da Pipe...*
> 
> What a tough day, a full length marathon, had to locate a drain line leak as my first job. I had to crawl into the cabinet almost 3 feet inside to cut the backwall only to find out it wasn't broken there. I had to open up in the living room. I found the pipe was split on both sides! I never seen that before and it was also split in the basement.
> 
> Second job the guy tried to replace his tub spray hose and he unscrewed the escutcheon and it fell below. I had to cut tile and figure out the puzzle how to put it together again. 3rd job I had to swap a cheap faucet cartridge and cut more tile to swap the inclusive shut offs. I'm dead tired. I wish I didn't have to give over 50% of the bill to the government, Grrtr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128059
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128060
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128061
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128063
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128064
> 
> 
> View attachment 128065


Dang bro that's a brand new sawzall,how old is it 10yrs???


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> The hole is centered with the faucet. If you cut one tile then the hole is off centered and looks bad. When it's time to replace the faucet the hole is going to be at the right spot.
> 
> View attachment 128070


Looks rather sexual


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Dang bro that's a brand new sawzall,how old is it 10yrs???


10 yrs old?? what?.

About 2 years old, pretty much bought everything else brand new from milwaukee within a 2 year period after I opened the biz. The only old tools are my corded sawzall bought at a pawn shop 15 years ago that now resides in the garage in retirement, my drill bought used on e-b-ay 8 years ago still running strong with 2 sets of soldered brushes. and a right angle drill that was practically new from a retired plumber doing side jobs on the weekends(only used twice since I bought it).

I love the brand, so damn sturdy and reliable except the batteries where the case breaks in 2. Long drywall screws and epoxy to fix them


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Follow Da Pipe...*
> 
> What a tough day, a full length marathon, had to locate a drain line leak as my first job. I had to crawl into the cabinet almost 3 feet inside to cut the backwall only to find out it wasn't broken there. I had to open up in the living room. I found the pipe was split on both sides! I never seen that before and it was also split in the basement.
> 
> Second job the guy tried to replace his tub spray hose and he unscrewed the escutcheon and it fell below. I had to cut tile and figure out the puzzle how to put it together again. 3rd job I had to swap a cheap faucet cartridge and cut more tile to swap the inclusive shut offs. I'm dead tired. I wish I didn't have to give over 50% of the bill to the government, Grrtr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128059
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128060
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128061
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128063
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128064
> 
> 
> View attachment 128065


get rid of that sawsall for cutting into cabinets and sheet rock and get an osilating saw, it will make it 100% easier and you wont run thr risk of cutting anything behind the wall by mistake...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> get rid of that sawsall for cutting into cabinets and sheet rock and get an osilating saw, it will make it 100% easier and you wont run thr risk of cutting anything behind the wall by mistake...


I have one, it would take 2 hours to cut a 5/8" thick cabinet. Unless there's good brands from the net but all I've seen are no name blades and they suck.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I have one, it would take 2 hours to cut a 5/8" thick cabinet. Unless there's good brands from the net but all I've seen are no name blades and they suck.






I have a fein brand, and it cuts through anything fast, 5/8 cabinet in seconds, just use the right blade..I use all no name blades from amazon they cut good and last 


https://www.amazon.com/72295264090-MultiMaster-StarlockPlus-Oscillating-Multi-Tool/dp/B01E73VU36/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1OFSUDJIDFXZM&dchild=1&keywords=fein+multimaster&qid=1613510392&sprefix=fein%2Caps%2C213&sr=8-1


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ..........just use the right blade..............
> ........


I agree.

I've used ones made in USA, china, and currently japan, doesn't matter. Just look for a coarse wood blade made for cutting accross the grain. It will have teeth that alternate, like they were ground from opposite sides. DO NOT get the ones with teeth like a metal cutting sawzall blade.

I have a makita 18v fein tool and I love it. Bit loud but it's better than cutting into a wire or pipe.

DON'T HIT NAILS/SCREWS.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I agree.
> 
> I've used ones made in USA, china, and currently japan, doesn't matter. Just look for a coarse wood blade made for cutting accross the grain. It will have teeth that alternate, like they were ground from opposite sides. DO NOT get the ones with teeth like a metal cutting sawzall blade.
> 
> I have a makita 18v fein tool and I love it. Bit loud but it's better than cutting into a wire or pipe.
> 
> DON'T HIT NAILS/SCREWS.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128077


for the most part all the blades seem to be made in china, and surprisingly they hold up well, Ive been using a bimetal blade for sheet rock and cement board for a year now, and it still cuts good..for trimming copper pipe in hard to get spots a metal blade is great and I amaze myself many times on what I can cut and trim under a sink on the cabinets in crazy spots..I would say this type tool equals the sawsall in versatility in saving your azz from alot of aggravation...I have cut 2 x 4s quickly with a wood blade...
I havent used it for closet bolts yet, but next bowl set...I usually use a small cheese saw that I carry in the tool bucket..
the ones I have are corded, but Id like to get the battery powerd on by dewalt, I already have a bunch of 20volt dewalts an am happy with them so im not changing brands just because..


----------



## Sstratton6175

I’m glad to hear you guys like the oscillating tools. I’ve had the Milwaukee 18v in my cart at Home Depot a few times lately but ultimately haven’t pulled the trigger on it. I think I will after reading this.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> .............. under a sink on the cabinets in crazy spots..I would say this type tool equals the sawsall in versatility in saving your azz..........
> ......
> I havent used it for closet bolts yet, but next bowl set...I usually use a small cheese saw that I carry in the tool bucket..
> .............
> .......I already have a bunch of 20volt dewalts an am happy with them so im not changing brands just because..



If I only had my bandsaw and my fein tool I wouldn't miss my sawzall much.

Why not just use setfast bolts? I haven't cut a joni bolt in years.

I agree, the dewalts are where it's at, I hope you get the triple stack "flexvolt". Even if the tool can't use the higher voltage feature it will work much better and the battery will lost much longer. 15 cells lasts more than 50% longer than 10 cells because the less current you draw from each cell the more efficient it runs aka less energy wasted as heat. This makes the packs more durable in the long run too.


----------



## Tango

Today I had to find the source of a ceiling leak. Pulled the toilet, nope so I cut out the ceiling....Took over 20 minutes to find the source after I cut the ceiling out, it was near invisible to the eye and only with the phone it popped up nice. Spider web thin pin hole! Told the woman the pipes were corroding from the inside, it was all green.


----------



## Logtec

Nice little service call!


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> Nice little service call!


I get detective jobs like this on a weekly basis, very stressful.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Today I had to find the source of a ceiling leak. Pulled the toilet, nope so I cut out the ceiling....Took over 20 minutes to find the source after I cut the ceiling out, it was near invisible to the eye and only with the phone it popped up nice. Spider web thin pin hole! Told the woman the pipes were corroding from the inside, it was all green.


I find that if it happens on a fitting it's usually erosion not corrosion. If there's no other signs I'd tell them not to worry unless it happens again.

Was there any build up in the 90? Like a small piece of sediment stuck to the fitting? Sometimes a small piece of something can get stuck and cause turbulence right there.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I find that if it happens on a fitting it's usually erosion not corrosion. If there's no other signs I'd tell them not to worry unless it happens again.
> 
> Was there any build up in the 90? Like a small piece of sediment stuck to the fitting? Sometimes a small piece of something can get stuck and cause turbulence right there.


The pipe was black inside with with green specs. The house is 30 years old. I wonder if it's because of too much flux? Always on the cold side (city water).


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> The pipe was black inside with with green specs. The house is 30 years old. I wonder if it's because of too much flux? Always on the cold side (city water).


Next time take a water sample from the main cold line and get it tested.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> If I only had my bandsaw and my fein tool I wouldn't miss my sawzall much.
> 
> Why not just use setfast bolts? I haven't cut a joni bolt in years.
> 
> I agree, the dewalts are where it's at, I hope you get the triple stack "flexvolt". Even if the tool can't use the higher voltage feature it will work much better and the battery will lost much longer. 15 cells lasts more than 50% longer than 10 cells because the less current you draw from each cell the more efficient it runs aka less energy wasted as heat. This makes the packs more durable in the long run too.


when I was in full swing with work, I buy in volume if the price was cheap enough, im still using johnny bolts I bought 10 years ago by the case...cost pennies a bolt...back then...takes 2 seconds to score the side of the bolt and 1 or 2 bends and it snaps off, brass is soft and cuts fast..


----------



## Tango

Another guy who wanted a super nice job but then he wasn't happy about the bill! 

He was a repeat customer, he asked me an estimate on the phone to replace the shower caulking and around the toilet so I told him about 1.5 hrs, he then he texted with pictures it wouldn't be more than an hour... He booked an appointment and was telling me he was happy to have me there and happy to provide referrals because I had done a good job last time unlike his neighbor who had his windows replaced with really bad service... He repeated he wanted a super nice job. Anyway he was there beside me in the bathroom the whole time chatting away all happy and all. Removing the old caulking wasn't easy because I had to scrape both sides of the flat windows and clean everything to remove the soap scum. Once done I could of billed him 2 hours but I put 1.75 and I handed him the bill, he instantly got very angry and said to me you didn't spend that much time working, it's a lot of money. I asked him how do you figure? You knew I charged T&M, I got here at 9 and now it's 11 and I charged only an hour and 45 minute. No no no it you didn't work much, so much money! Looks like an hour max in his mind and anything over didn't count. Then more kiddy tantrum.

I could see he was so damn angry pacing back and forth and I knew he tried to hold back not to spit vile words but the look of his faced betrayed him. I finally got paid but it was like a F-Off get off my property type thing.

Doing service work is tougher on the mind than on the body. It's aggravating to have grown ups throw a fit like a screaming child when a parent denies a toy at the check out isle.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Another guy who wanted a super nice job but then he wasn't happy about the bill!
> 
> He was a repeat customer, he asked me an estimate on the phone to replace the shower caulking and around the toilet so I told him about 1.5 hrs, he then he texted with pictures it wouldn't be more than an hour... He booked an appointment and was telling me he was happy to have me there and happy to provide referrals because I had done a good job last time unlike his neighbor who had his windows replaced with really bad service... He repeated he wanted a super nice job. Anyway he was there beside me in the bathroom the whole time chatting away all happy and all. Removing the old caulking wasn't easy because I had to scrape both sides of the flat windows and clean everything to remove the soap scum. Once done I could of billed him 2 hours but I put 1.75 and I handed him the bill, he instantly got very angry and said to me you didn't spend that much time working, it's a lot of money. I asked him how do you figure? You knew I charged T&M, I got here at 9 and now it's 11 and I charged only an hour and 45 minute. No no no it you didn't work much, so much money! Looks like an hour max in his mind and anything over didn't count. Then more kiddy tantrum.
> 
> I could see he was so damn angry pacing back and forth and I knew he tried to hold back not to spit vile words but the look of his faced betrayed him. I finally got paid but it was like a F-Off get off my property type thing.
> 
> Doing service work is tougher on the mind than on the body. It's aggravating to have grown ups throw a fit like a screaming child when a parent denies a toy at the check out isle.


any T & M you do have customer sign the start time then sign the finish time, make bill up and they have no complaint of how long you were there..it just takes the fight out of the customer when they see it documented and THEY signed for it..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> any T & M you do have customer sign the start time then sign the finish time, make bill up and they have no complaint of how long you were there..it just takes the fight out of the customer when they see it documented and THEY signed for it..


They sign before I start agreeing to the rate and they've read the terms and condition which states time starts when I arrive at the house and ends when the tools are packed up. The second signature has a spot where they recognize (in this case) 1.75 hours of work was used(they need to write 1.75 and they do not have any reservations. This is pretty much like you described and it was taken from the association's legal suggestions. I started doing that when I had those new canadians trying to cheat me. Still this guy signed it but he was still pissed but at least he can't really fight after that.

I wonder what I need to do if ever they do not want to put in their second signature.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> They sign before I start agreeing to the rate and they've read the terms and condition which states time starts when I arrive at the house and ends when the tools are packed up. The second signature has a spot where they recognize (in this case) 1.75 hours of work was used(they need to write 1.75 and they do not have any reservations. This is pretty much like you described and it was taken from the association's legal suggestions. I started doing that when I had those new canadians trying to cheat me. Still this guy signed it but he was still pissed but at least he can't really fight after that.
> 
> I wonder what I need to do if ever they do not want to put in their second signature.


if its that bad, turn on your recorder as soon as they refuse to sign and record the conversation...extreme, but if it saves your azz from any legal BS, its worth it in the end..


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> for the most part all the blades seem to be made in china, and surprisingly they hold up well, Ive been using a bimetal blade for sheet rock and cement board for a year now, and it still cuts good..for trimming copper pipe in hard to get spots a metal blade is great and I amaze myself many times on what I can cut and trim under a sink on the cabinets in crazy spots..I would say this type tool equals the sawsall in versatility in saving your azz from alot of aggravation...I have cut 2 x 4s quickly with a wood blade...
> I havent used it for closet bolts yet, but next bowl set...I usually use a small cheese saw that I carry in the tool bucket..
> the ones I have are corded, but Id like to get the battery powerd on by dewalt, I already have a bunch of 20volt dewalts an am happy with them so im not changing brands just because..


I use mine to cut thru stuck seized nuts and I use it to cut thru the basket strainer nuts,also to cut the po plugs that turn on you,I use my saw a lot,are there blades specifically made for metal only??all I can find are bi-metal blades


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> They sign before I start agreeing to the rate and they've read the terms and condition which states time starts when I arrive at the house and ends when the tools are packed up. The second signature has a spot where they recognize (in this case) 1.75 hours of work was used(they need to write 1.75 and they do not have any reservations. This is pretty much like you described and it was taken from the association's legal suggestions. I started doing that when I had those new canadians trying to cheat me. Still this guy signed it but he was still pissed but at least he can't really fight after that.
> 
> I wonder what I need to do if ever they do not want to put in their second signature.


You will do nothing,if you refuse the work then you have drove out there for nothing,in my area I can't get anyone to sign anything,people get mad when asked to sign things,only on drain cleaning do I require them to sign a contract stating that the plumbing was not installed to code and many unknowns exist and should cable become stuck or seized in pipe it is the homeowners responsibility for any costs or charges to remove the cable


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> Next time take a water sample from the main cold line and get it tested.


I see pinholes like this all the time,I'm not to worried about what caused it,I just fix one after the other,always go back with pex tho,I think some of it has to do with the copper itself,I think some of it is bad metal


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> I use mine to cut thru stuck seized nuts and I use it to cut thru the basket strainer nuts,also to cut the po plugs that turn on you,I use my saw a lot,are there blades specifically made for metal only??all I can find are bi-metal blades


Bi metal means the blade contains 2 types of metal, it doesn't mean it's made specifically for cutting metal.

_The *bi*-*metal* terminology refers to how the utility *blade* is constructed. With a *bi*-*metal blade*, the edge of the *blade* is constructed of a high speed *steel* while the body of the *blade* is made of spring *steel*. The two sections are welded together to form a single *blade*._


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> *You will do nothing,if you refuse the work then you have drove out there for nothing*,in my area I can't get anyone to sign anything,people get mad when asked to sign things,only on drain cleaning do I require them to sign a contract stating that the plumbing was not installed to code and many unknowns exist and should cable become stuck or seized in pipe it is the homeowners responsibility for any costs or charges to remove the cable


What do you mean "You will do nothing, if you refuse the work then you have drove out there for nothing"

Here everyone signs before I start working, it's a contract. If they refuse to sign at the beginning I walk away, The contract is to protect me because they can invent anything they want, all they need to do is say afterwards they weren't told the rate and they didn't authorize the job and good luck getting paid ever. They can even bring you to court saying they weren't told the price and I'm in trouble because by law they need to have an estimate before work is done. When they sign I have proof they accepted T&M.

When you make them sign before you work they understand I mean business and looks official and professional and I'm not to be trifled with. Since I've been doing that I have a lot less problems with people trying to cheat saying the price is what they think it is and not what you said or is written. From memory only 2 person refused to sign in the last 3 years, first one was a banana rep and I knew he was up to something and I just took off and the second one the husband refused so the wife signed and he tried the "I didn't know the price trick", I shoved the document back at him and he paid.

I walk away from jobs maybe 3-4 times a year without asking for the service call fee because I walk away from a can of worms or crazy nutcases with a clear conscience. I walked away from a job this morning, it was too hacked up, the guy was happy about the no charge. He has new granite countertop and the stub out is too high, he'll cut out the ceiling below so I can reroute somewhere else. He called me specifically because I was on a top 3 list with a high price, he'll call when he's ready but if not I lost an hour, so what it's part of the biz.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Another guy who wanted a super nice job but then he wasn't happy about the bill!
> 
> He was a repeat customer, he asked me an estimate on the phone to replace the shower caulking and around the toilet so I told him about 1.5 hrs, he then he texted with pictures it wouldn't be more than an hour... He booked an appointment and was telling me he was happy to have me there and happy to provide referrals because I had done a good job last time unlike his neighbor who had his windows replaced with really bad service... He repeated he wanted a super nice job. Anyway he was there beside me in the bathroom the whole time chatting away all happy and all. Removing the old caulking wasn't easy because I had to scrape both sides of the flat windows and clean everything to remove the soap scum. Once done I could of billed him 2 hours but I put 1.75 and I handed him the bill, he instantly got very angry and said to me you didn't spend that much time working, it's a lot of money. I asked him how do you figure? You knew I charged T&M, I got here at 9 and now it's 11 and I charged only an hour and 45 minute. No no no it you didn't work much, so much money! Looks like an hour max in his mind and anything over didn't count. Then more kiddy tantrum.
> 
> I could see he was so damn angry pacing back and forth and I knew he tried to hold back not to spit vile words but the look of his faced betrayed him. I finally got paid but it was like a F-Off get off my property type thing.
> 
> Doing service work is tougher on the mind than on the body. It's aggravating to have grown ups throw a fit like a screaming child when a parent denies a toy at the check out isle.


I would have jumped square in his ****,I'm not taking crap off nobody,if they ain't gonna pay one of us can take a azz whipping


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> What do you mean "You will do nothing, if you refuse the work then you have drove out there for nothing"
> 
> Here everyone signs before I start working, it's a contract. If they refuse to sign at the beginning I walk away, The contract is to protect me because they can invent anything they want, all they need to do is say afterwards they weren't told the rate and they didn't authorize the job and good luck getting paid ever. They can even bring you to court saying they weren't told the price and I'm in trouble because by law they need to have an estimate before work is done. When they sign I have proof they accepted T&M.
> 
> When you make them sign before you work they understand I mean business and looks official and professional and I'm not to be trifled with. Since I've been doing that I have a lot less problems with people trying to cheat saying the price is what they think it is and not what you said or is written. From memory only 2 person refused to sign in the last 3 years, first one was a banana rep and I knew he was up to something and I just took off and the second one the husband refused so the wife signed and he tried the "I didn't know the price trick", I shoved the document back at him and he paid.
> 
> I walk away from jobs maybe 3-4 times a year without asking for the service call fee because I walk away from a can of worms or crazy nutcases with a clear conscience. I walked away from a job this morning, it was too hacked up, the guy was happy about the no charge. He has new granite countertop and the stub out is too high, he'll cut out the ceiling below so I can reroute somewhere else. He called me specifically because I was on a top 3 list with a high price, he'll call when he's ready but if not I lost an hour, so what it's part of the biz.


If they sign the first time and refuse to sign the second time and refuse to pay there is nothing you can do,small claims court maybe is it


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> I would have jumped square in his ****,I'm not taking crap off nobody,if they ain't gonna pay one of us can take a azz whipping





sparky said:


> If they sign the first time and refuse to sign the second time and refuse to pay there is nothing you can do,small claims court maybe is it


He was more like passive /very aggressive. I learned throughout the years, if you escalate it only gets worse and they become even more unresponsive. If you watch cop videos the smart cops will de-escalate the situation to get results. Plus when they see you are calm they realize (well sometimes) they are acting like idiots and apologize.

Small claims is a waste of time in this province if you ask me.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> He was more like passive /very aggressive. I learned throughout the years, if you escalate it only gets worse and they become even more unresponsive. If you watch cop videos the smart cops will de-escalate the situation to get results. Plus when they see you are calm they realize (well sometimes) they are acting like idiots and apologize.
> 
> Small claims is a waste of time in this province if you ask me.


Correct.

If you're an azzhole than they feel they have the right to be an azzhole as well. And why should they pay the bill when you're just an azzhole? Always be polite and courteous, don't give them justification in their head to not pay you.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

sparky said:


> You will do nothing,if you refuse the work then you have drove out there for nothing,in my area I can't get anyone to sign anything,people get mad when asked to sign things,only on drain cleaning do I require them to sign a contract stating that the plumbing was not installed to code and many unknowns exist and should cable become stuck or seized in pipe it is the homeowners responsibility for any costs or charges to remove the cable


I understand not wanting to sign because I am reluctant to sign things myself. More and more I find nongovernment entities asking for my drivers license, and entering it into their system. I have started refusing. I don't mind showing it, I just don't like my personal info in computer systems that are vulnerable to being hacked. They are usually pretty quick to try to justify their request by saying that they don't share it with anyone. Well no schitt you moron, but last I knew most hackers don't actually come out and just request it politely. I am actually surprised at how many people sign willingly, without question or without reading it. The few who do seem always to be the PITA type, not simply someone who is being sensible by wanting to know what they sign.
Our computer system allows for an authorization and approval signature to do the work and then a final acknowledgement that it was done. Problem is, I have to enter all the labor and parts first, else it is a royal pain to go back in and change things once they have signed. How many jobs go over or below my estimated time, or require more or less materials than I expected at first glance? Just about every one. Our dispatchers do a very good job at explaining our charges ahead of time, basically the rate and T and M. Most of our customers are repeat so they know what to expect. Occasionally I'll get one that will ask total cost before I start, so I give them a verbal ballpark, and stress the ballpark. It would take me forever if I had to change every previously authorized invoice and correct it to what I actually ended up doing or using. I have been told that we do call the police and report theft of services if they do refuse to pay.


----------



## sparky

goeswiththeflow said:


> I understand not wanting to sign because I am reluctant to sign things myself. More and more I find nongovernment entities asking for my drivers license, and entering it into their system. I have started refusing. I don't mind showing it, I just don't like my personal info in computer systems that are vulnerable to being hacked. They are usually pretty quick to try to justify their request by saying that they don't share it with anyone. Well no schitt you moron, but last I knew most hackers don't actually come out and just request it politely. I am actually surprised at how many people sign willingly, without question or without reading it. The few who do seem always to be th for an authorization and approval signature to do the work and then a final acknowledgement that it was done. Problem is, I have to enter all the labor and parts first, else it is a royal pain to go back in and change things once they have signed. How many jobs go over or below my estimated time, or require more or less materials than I expected at first glance? Just about every one. Our dispatchers do a very good job at explaining our charges ahead of time, basically the rate and T and M. Most of our customers are repeat so they know what to expect. Occasionally I'll get one that will ask total cost before I start, so I give them a verbal ballpark, and stress the ballpark. It would take me forever if I had to change every previously authorized invoice and correct it to what I actually ended up doing or using. I have been told that we do call the police and report theft of services if they do refuse to pay.


how has that worked out so far???calling the cops and reporting them not paying as theft of services is what I'm asking about


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> how has that worked out so far???calling the cops and reporting them not paying as theft of services is what I'm asking about


Out here it's not a criminal offense to not pay, it's a civil matter. It doesn't make any sense to me, people pay because they want to not because they are really obliged to because they aren't punished and you have to spend a whole lot of money for the court to decide "yeah they owe that money" and if you want it you have to hire a bailiff after judgement. Imagine if everybody decided not to pay a service bill.

Focking ridiculous.


----------



## Tango

When you hire hacks, cash under the table, you might need to call a plumber 4 times.... maybe more?

Had a call for a wet ceiling several months ago. The guy didn't want me to open the ceiling. Pulled the 12" rough toilet but it needed a 10" rough one, the toilet was a skewed(previously posted). had to go back and put a 10" one. A month and a half goes by all dry and another leak at the same place, this time he had cut the ceiling, it was coming from the wall above (sink drain). Had to remove the hacker double vanity, cut the wall, the vent/tee wasn't properly glued, unglued actually.

The woman was starting to get upset. I need to go a 4th time to reset the vanity when the wall is patched up. Still the rest of the plumbing is clowned.

The woman also had another issue of sewer smell on the main floor washroom, sorry I don't do that type of work, not anymore.


----------



## sparky

*


Tango said:


> When you hire hacks, cash under the table, you might need to call a plumber 4 times.... maybe more?
> 
> Had a call for a wet ceiling several months ago. The guy didn't want me to open the ceiling. Pulled the 12" rough toilet but it needed a 10" rough one, the toilet was a skewed(previously posted). had to go back and put a 10" one. A month and a half goes by all dry and another leak at the same place, this time he had cut the ceiling, it was coming from the wall above (sink drain). Had to remove the hacker double vanity, cut the wall, the vent/tee wasn't properly glued, unglued actually.
> 
> The woman was starting to get upset. I need to go a 4rth time to reset the vanity when the wall is patched up. Still the the rest of the plumbing is clowned.
> 
> The woman also had another issue of sewer smell on the main floor washroom, sorry I don't do that type of work, not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128346
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128347
> 
> 
> View attachment 128348
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128349
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128350
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128351


you gots some hacked up jacked up plumbing in Canada,is it all abs crap piping???


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> *
> 
> you gots some hacked up jacked up plumbing in Canada,is it all abs crap piping???


If it wasn't for hacks I might not be in business. I love them because I make money but at the same time it's always in a tough place and I wonder if I'm getting bald every day because of the stress. I also can't fix everything or make things all right, Imagine saying to customers your entire bathroom and floor below needs to be taken down to be done right. Just like last friday's job, would of needed to rip the entire kitchen out so I walked.

Yes yes ABS, that's all there is in houses. PVC is only for 3 stories and up buildings.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> If it wasn't for hacks I might not be in business. I love them because I make money but at the same time it's always in a tough place and I wonder if I'm getting bald every day because of the stress. I also can't fix everything or make things all right, Imagine saying to customers your entire bathroom and floor below needs to be taken down to be done right. Just like last friday's job, would of needed to rip the entire kitchen out so I walked.
> 
> Yes yes ABS, that's all there is in houses. PVC is only for 3 stories and up buildings.


I hate abs piping,it's bound to get old after awhile fooling with all the hacked jacked plumbing


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> I hate abs piping,it's bound to get old after awhile fooling with all the hacked jacked plumbing


I like abs when it's used properly. Goes together easier, glues more confidently, looks much nicer. If I never worked on pumps or high heat lines it's probably all I'd keep on the van.

But alas, pvc shines where abs does not, so all I stock is pvc.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

sparky said:


> how has that worked out so far???calling the cops and reporting them not paying as theft of services is what I'm asking about


Good question. I wondered that myself. Haven't needed to do it yet. I've always been under the impression that it was a civil matter too, but also know that interpretation and enforcement of the law can vary greatly depending on what cop shows up.


----------



## GAN

skoronesa said:


> I like abs when it's used properly. Goes together easier, glues more confidently, looks much nicer. If I never worked on pumps or high heat lines it's probably all I'd keep on the van.
> 
> But alas, pvc shines where abs does not, so all I stock is pvc.



ABS went away in the Midwest years ago. I hated how fast it locked into place. No chance to rotate it a bit when needed. Looks EH in the eye of the beholder. For sure it's much lighter kinda like playing plumbing  compared to the manly PVC.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

sparky said:


> I use mine to cut thru stuck seized nuts and I use it to cut thru the basket strainer nuts,also to cut the po plugs that turn on you,I use my saw a lot,are there blades specifically made for metal only??all I can find are bi-metal blades


yes..amazon is your friend...


----------



## skoronesa

GAN said:


> ABS went away in the Midwest years ago. I hated how fast it locked into place. No chance to rotate it a bit when needed. Looks EH in the eye of the beholder. For sure it's much lighter kinda like playing plumbing  compared to the manly PVC.


I agree, pvc is the better option. Just saying I understand why a lot of guys use abs. I agree with hating how fast it sets up. Since I don't carry abs fittings on the van I only get what is ordered and if I screw up one or two joints I am forced to call back for more parts. Luckily this has only happened once, in that case I just piped it all with the pvc stuff I had on the van. But it remains a nagging fear.


----------



## Tango

*Tango's Curse*


Had a 60 gallon water heater to replace the 40 that had busted and wetted the surroundings including the carpet. I told the couple to put a damn towards the floor drain. They never did that and the drain was less than 3 feet away. The carpet on the other side of the wall was all soaked.

I needed help to turn the stairs as it bumped into the corner wall. I dinged the wall but he didn't say anything. Thankfully the guy helped me out but once he was upstairs I noticed 2 black stains on the carpeted stairs, the freaking staircat's chains made the marks. I tried some cleaning product without success so I resorted to some carb cleaner, it worked beautifully.

So I was able to bring the smaller tank up easily and as I as filling the new one I closed the laundry tub faucet beside me when it was full, a minute later I heard a whooshing sound, I was thinking I closed all the sinks upstairs, WTF? I exited the mechanical room and I saw in another room a rainstorm of water gushing from the ceiling. I rushed upstairs and noticed the guy had disconnected the hot hide of the laundry hose to empty the heater but hadn't reconnected it or shut the laundry valve. It was just laying on the floor gushing full pressure. There was water all over the bathroom/laundry, the hallway all the way to the front door and into the kitchen where the woman was working with her laptop. "Mam there's water all over why did you unhook the hose???" I grabbed the vacuum and spent 30 minutes on that. She then asked why the water going downstairs'? "Because the main floor is not waterproof and you disconnected a hose!" What I really wanted to say it's not a phocking swimming pool!

There's seriously a curse following me around, I need a therapist.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *Tango's Curse*
> ...............
> 
> There's seriously a curse following me around, I need a therapist.



You poor, poor, toad. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Dpeckplb

I had one the other day. In a place I did a bathroom Reno I had done 4 years ago. Before Christmas, The shower drain cracked and blistered the ceiling below. Went there and cut the ceiling, changed the drain. Ran water for 45 minutes to ensure the issue was fixed. The customer went and had the drywall repaired after 3 weeks. Now a month later they call and tell me it’s leaking again. I’m like wtf. I get there and I’m like how did I f that up? So start investigating and found this leak was coming from old cast threaded fittings and galvanized nipples. Sure mad me feel better. Re did the cast now just need to have my brother repair the drywall.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> I had one the other day. In a place I did a bathroom Reno I had done 4 years ago. Before Christmas, The shower drain cracked and blistered the ceiling below. Went there and cut the ceiling, changed the drain. Ran water for 45 minutes to ensure the issue was fixed. The customer went and had the drywall repaired after 3 weeks. Now a month later they call and tell me it’s leaking again. I’m like wtf. I get there and I’m like how did I f that up? So start investigating and found this leak was coming from old cast threaded fittings and galvanized nipples. Sure mad me feel better. Re did the cast now just need to have my brother repair the drywall.


Did you repair your drain for free? What about the cost of drywall?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Tango's Curse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's seriously a curse following me around, I need a therapist.


yeah, I can help you out there.....but you will have to bury the bodies...


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> I agree, pvc is the better option. Just saying I understand why a lot of guys use abs. I agree with hating how fast it sets up. Since I don't carry abs fittings on the van I only get what is ordered and if I screw up one or two joints I am forced to call back for more parts. Luckily this has only happened once, in that case I just piped it all with the pvc stuff I had on the van. But it remains a nagging fear.


When going from abs to pvc be sure to use the green transition glue or it won't stick or stay on the pipe,I guess you could use multipurpose glue also


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *Tango's Curse*
> 
> 
> Had a 60 gallon water heater to replace the 40 that had busted and wetted the surroundings including the carpet. I told the couple to put a damn towards the floor drain. They never did that and the drain was less than 3 feet away. The carpet on the other side of the wall was all soaked.
> 
> I needed help to turn the stairs as it bumped into the corner wall. I dinged the wall but he didn't say anything. Thankfully the guy helped me out but once he was upstairs I noticed 2 black stains on the carpeted stairs, the freaking staircat's chains made the marks. I tried some cleaning product without success so I resorted to some carb cleaner, it worked beautifully.
> 
> So I was able to bring the smaller tank up easily and as I as filling the new one I closed the laundry tub faucet beside me when it was full, a minute later I heard a whooshing sound, I was thinking I closed all the sinks upstairs, WTF? I exited the mechanical room and I saw in another room a rainstorm of water gushing from the ceiling. I rushed upstairs and noticed the guy had disconnected the hot hide of the laundry hose to empty the heater but hadn't reconnected it or shut the laundry valve. It was just laying on the floor gushing full pressure. There was water all over the bathroom/laundry, the hallway all the way to the front door and into the kitchen where the woman was working with her laptop. "Mam there's water all over why did you unhook the hose???" I grabbed the vacuum and spent 30 minutes on that. She then asked why the water going downstairs'? "Because the main floor is not waterproof and you disconnected a hose!" What I really wanted to say it's not a phocking swimming pool!
> 
> There's seriously a curse following me around, I need a therapist.
> 
> 
> View attachment 128359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128361
> 
> 
> View attachment 128360


Dam you flooded the hell otta that house tango lololololo,it not your fault but plumber always gets the blame


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> I had one the other day. In a place I did a bathroom Reno I had done 4 years ago. Before Christmas, The shower drain cracked and blistered the ceiling below. Went there and cut the ceiling, changed the drain. Ran water for 45 minutes to ensure the issue was fixed. The customer went and had the drywall repaired after 3 weeks. Now a month later they call and tell me it’s leaking again. I’m like wtf. I get there and I’m like how did I f that up? So start investigating and found this leak was coming from old cast threaded fittings and galvanized nipples. Sure mad me feel better. Re did the cast now just need to have my brother repair the drywall.


So the drain was good all along right??? Misdiagnosis???did homeowner catch on???id have charged for both no matter what


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Dam you flooded the hell otta that house tango lololololo,it not your fault but plumber always gets the blame


He was happy I replaced the heater and all the plumbing tips I gave him and the vac part. Some other people would go nuts. I'm glad he was calm about it.


----------



## Sstratton6175

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yeah, I can help you out there.....but you will have to bury the bodies...


@goeswiththeflow will help hide the bodies. He’s got a lead on a 55gal drum of cyanide!!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Sstratton6175 said:


> @goeswiththeflow will help hide the bodies. He’s got a lead on a 55gal drum of cyanide!!!


lol..a drum of acid would dissolve em....


----------



## Tango

Well no good deed goes unpunished! Yesterday's water heater and flood job, the guy had asked me to check why the dishwasher wasn't draining, I cleaned the line twice and I told the guy I couldn't check the pump if it was working because the model was too old to activate manually. These types of new Canadian aren't going to pay for you to spend time waiting for the drain cycle so I told him to sit a while when I was gone and listen if it worked. He called me today and he was very angry I hadn't fixed the dishwasher and he paid 1 hr. Sir I cleaned the line that was clogged but the pump might be bad and that's another trade. You are are ignoring the fact I worked on it and I need to be paid for my time. He also ignored the half that hour that I spent I vacuuming his flood, I guess for him it was free.
After more blabla he hung up on me.


----------



## Tango

*I passed on this one *

Was called for a leak, after investigating I found it was a clogged toilet line and leaking from the base. Told the caretaker of a paralyzed bedridden woman to call a plumber who does main lines. She also wanted me to replace the toilet valve that was seized. I tried to shut off the main but it didn't close. I was glad to pass the entire job to another company, a second company involved = getting backstabbed by the other. I know it's going to be a nightmare with booty fab plywood toilet spacer. What do you guys do if the toilet sits 3/4" off the ground?

Plus she said they paid 1500$ last year for a guy to extend the vent behind the toilet, I said what he didn't even remove the AAV and he didn't replace the hacked pipes to the washing machine?? Probably not a real plumber and they were conned. She didn't want to find the bill, probably they paid under the table...

I didn't charge the hour I spent there only the service call fee.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Did you repair your drain for free? What about the cost of drywall?





sparky said:


> So the drain was good all along right??? Misdiagnosis???did homeowner catch on???id have charged for both no matter what


Nope charged for both. Different leak this time.


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> When going from abs to pvc be sure to use the green transition glue or it won't stick or stay on the pipe,I guess you could use multipurpose glue also


_
"Transition glue"_










When did I say I glued abs to pvc? I use no-hubs or ferncos. The only exception is maybe once a year I glue one of those cheap pvc trap adapters that come with the slipjoint p-traps onto an abs stub out. Some houses just aren't worth a good trap adapter and a fernco.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> _"Transition glue"_
> View attachment 128389
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say I glued abs to pvc? I use no-hubs or ferncos. The only exception is maybe once a year I glue one of those cheap pvc trap adapters that come with the slipjoint p-traps onto an abs stub out. Some houses just aren't worth a good trap adapter and a fernco.


I glue pvc onto abs whenever i run into abs,which isn't often,I would much rather trust a glue joint over a fernco


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> I glue pvc onto abs whenever i run into abs,which isn't often,I would much rather trust a glue joint over a fernco


A fernco on a clean pipe will hold to 30psi 

I can't quantify how strong a given glue joint will be. Where I am, gluing abs to pvc is illegal. I've seen plenty of ferncos on sewage/effluent/sump pumps. Ever seen a sump pump check valve with fernco attachments? They're all over the place.


----------



## Dontbitenails

skoronesa said:


> A fernco on a clean pipe will hold to 30psi
> 
> I can't quantify how strong a given glue joint will be. Where I am, gluing abs to pvc is illegal. I've seen plenty of ferncos on sewage/effluent/sump pumps. Ever seen a sump pump check valve with fernco attachments? They're all over the place.
> 
> View attachment 128408


I won't use a fernco on a pressurized line. Would rather glue a pvc quiet check valve in place on a sump pump. Have seen many of those ferncos fail on sump pumps . In Illinois those Fernco check valves are illegal on sewage electors. Green transition glue is accepted here for joining pvs and abs . The joints I have connected this way in the past seem to hold good.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> A fernco on a clean pipe will hold to 30psi
> 
> I can't quantify how strong a given glue joint will be. Where I am, gluing abs to pvc is illegal. I've seen plenty of ferncos on sewage/effluent/sump pumps. Ever seen a sump pump check valve with fernco attachments? They're all over the place.
> 
> View attachment 128408


Yes I see and use them,but if given the choice I would rather glue over a clamp


----------



## sparky

Dontbitenails said:


> I won't use a fernco on a pressurized line. Would rather glue a pvc quiet check valve in place on a sump pump. Have seen many of those ferncos fail on sump pumps . In Illinois those Fernco check valves are illegal on sewage electors. Green transition glue is accepted here for joining pvs and abs . The joints I have connected this way in the past seem to hold good.


Yes,exactly


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> A fernco on a clean pipe will hold to 30psi
> 
> I can't quantify how strong a given glue joint will be. Where I am, gluing abs to pvc is illegal. I've seen plenty of ferncos on sewage/effluent/sump pumps. Ever seen a sump pump check valve with fernco attachments? They're all over the place.
> 
> View attachment 128408


I don't know what your code is,but unless you are putting 10'-0" or more of pipe back then code doesn't apply to it anyways,so you would be good with glueing abs and pvc together


----------



## skoronesa

Dontbitenails said:


> I won't use a fernco on a pressurized line. Would rather glue a pvc quiet check valve in place on a sump pump. Have seen many of those ferncos fail on sump pumps . In Illinois those Fernco check valves are illegal on sewage electors. Green transition glue is accepted here for joining pvs and abs . The joints I have connected this way in the past seem to hold good.





sparky said:


> I don't know what your code is,but unless you are putting 10'-0" or more of pipe back then code doesn't apply to it anyways,so you would be good with glueing abs and pvc together



You seem to be taking me too seriously, I don't have a hardline stance on others gluing pvc to abs, it's just that I won't do it unless it's an oddball scenario. 

For sump pumps I use those zoeller checks with the ferncos. For 2" pump discharges we use compression checks because they double as unions. Of course those require the pipe to be restrained. We avoid glue checks because then you get into the diminishing pipe problem when they fail and making up a glue joint in a dirty sewage pit is a joke.

Other than those cases if I am joining pvc to abs I prefer a 4 band no-hub.


----------



## Dontbitenails

skoronesa said:


> You seem to be taking me too seriously, I don't have a hardline stance on others gluing pvc to abs, it's just that I won't do it unless it's an oddball scenario.
> 
> For sump pumps I use those zoeller checks with the ferncos. For 2" pump discharges we use compression checks because they double as unions. Of course those require the pipe to be restrained. We avoid glue checks because then you get into the diminishing pipe problem when they fail and making up a glue joint in a dirty sewage pit is a joke.
> 
> Other than those cases if I am joining pvc to abs I prefer a 4 band no-hub.


I agree on the 4 band no hub , by code here we have to use pvc no hub adapters for the no hub couplings. Makes it a pain because cannot find abs no hub adapters to legally make transition from pvc to abs . But the green transition glue is approved


----------



## skoronesa

Dontbitenails said:


> ............we have to use *pvc no hub adapters *for the no hub couplings............













I didn't even know they made "no-hub adapters" for pvc. I've seen spigot adapters for leading into hubs.


----------



## skoronesa

*skoro original;*

Oi! Vat a day! First call, sent to change two lav faucets because "they are too old to fix", LIES!!!! They were cast brass Am.Std. Amaryllis faucets which use their modified 1/2" generic ceramic cartridge, I keep 4 of the cartridges on the van! Unfortunately the call was already made to replace them, so I did. Now I have two, very nice centerset lav faucets 

Second call, delta lav faucet dripping, new seats and springs, less than 30mins on my ticket, 1hr minimum charge, already 30mins ahead on a friday 

Third call, changed a carbon water filter, another 30mins call with a 1hr minimum, skoro's gonna bill out 9hrs on an 8hr friday!!

Fourth call, cut in new main shut off. My dang manager dropped the ball on this one, told me guy's got a mess of valves and not a single good one. get there to find a perfectly good one on the newer tank tee. Customer has no clue what my manager's plan was. Multiple calls go ringing unanswered, manager finally calls me back right after I pull out of the driveway and tells me his intention was to make it so boiler is still fed even with the rest of the house off, he looked at it several months ago and had spaced on that detail. Also, I couldn't do it with just the one valve he gave me, to which he replies, I gave him a price so don't go changing and fittings. I was able to do it with two valves and my manager showed up as I am cutting the second one in and had to eat humble pie. And I kept it to an hour!! So if jackazz bid 90mins than we should still be ahead even with having used two pp ball valves.

Fifth call, this one's a doozy. Show up to an apt for a leaking toilet, clogged tub, tenant is drunk. I pull it and replace bolt flange, as it's sitting beside me it's peeing on the floor, the T/B bolts and seal were loose as a goose! I get the bowl set and am working on the tank while drinky is doing the potty dance! I get it done asap and let them pee while I go start my paperwork. Comeback in when it's vacant and pull some hair from the tub. As I go to leave, drinky says they only get ~6mins of hot water and the super said tough schit. I open the top cover because there is soot marks and find the wire from the upper thermostat to the upper element has the insulation burnt off! Someone's gonna be getting a new water heater soon. This one's gotta be 40years old.

My sixth call was a fun one. "Ironman" stuck in the toilet. 6yo pooped and 3yo flushed ironman because his superpower is "He can explode poop"! Ran the auger, and like trying to get your hand from a pickle jar, had to drop the pickle or I couldn't get my auger out. Broke off ironman's foot, pushed him out of the horn, recovered him from a 3" abs c.o. below the toilet bend. I ziptied him to my roofrack  The kids were next to me the whole time much to the parents chagrin, they've been cooped up so long it's the only excitement they've had in a year. They also had a leaking tub faucet supply, ended up being a cracked 3/4"x1/2" union elbow, so I'll be back at some point. Hopefully not for at least a week because the road was so muddy for a 1/4mile I almost got stuck a couple times, ruts up to the axles!!!

@Debo22 On my way home I picked up a 2-3/8" tube socket for those pesky flush valve nuts on kohler tank seals. The dang seal is held on with the nu and envelopes it, difficult to tighten nicely with channellocks. Only 18$, worth it.

Thought I was done for the day but then at 9pm I got a call for an apt. clogged! NO!!! I was asleep on my couch too! Ended up being pretty sweet because it was just the tank not draining. Sorry landlord, not my job! Woohoo!! Dug up the outlet, no filter. A very large tree had fallen down on xmas day and I think it was previously drinking all the septic effluent, now that's it's gone the leech fields are failing. Seen it many times before.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Well no good deed goes unpunished! Yesterday's water heater and flood job, the guy had asked me to check why the dishwasher wasn't draining, I cleaned the line twice and I told the guy I couldn't check the pump if it was working because the model was too old to activate manually. These types of new Canadian aren't going to pay for you to spend time waiting for the drain cycle so I told him to sit a while when I was gone and listen if it worked. He called me today and he was very angry I hadn't fixed the dishwasher and he paid 1 hr. Sir I cleaned the line that was clogged but the pump might be bad and that's another trade. You are are ignoring the fact I worked on it and I need to be paid for my time. He also ignored the half that hour that I spent I vacuuming his flood, I guess for him it was free.
> After more blabla he hung up on me.



The guy sent me an email to apologize and it was a 5 star service. That's a first. Still he's on my Do not answer list.


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> The guy sent me an email to apologize and it was a 5 star service. That's a first. Still he's on my Do not answer list.


hahah. I totally get that.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Who’s had those jobs that nothing has gone right? I have a job that the customer backfilled a section of the sewer. They called today to say it was backed up. Tried to cable it. From both ends have that spot narrowed down. Just waiting now on the camera guy to show what’s going on.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> Who’s had those jobs that nothing has gone right? I have a job that the customer backfilled a section of the sewer. They called today to say it was backed up. Tried to cable it. From both ends have that spot narrowed down. Just waiting now on the camera guy to show what’s going on.


Every Phocking day!

I'm serious. I have another story today.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Camera shows that pipe has crushed. When I was putting it in I wanted to originally install heavy wall pvc but the opted for the cheaper sh!t. So now that it’s been in use for 5 months and it’s backing up. After they drove heavy trucks across the line. Now it’s my fault...🤷‍♂️


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> Camera shows that pipe has crushed. When I was putting it in I wanted to originally install heavy wall pvc but the opted for the cheaper sh!t. So now that it’s been in use for 5 months and it’s backing up. After they drove heavy trucks across the line. Now it’s my fault...🤷‍♂️



Should have used Schedule 40 PVC, The Superior White Pipe.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> Camera shows that pipe has crushed. When I was putting it in I wanted to originally install heavy wall pvc but the opted for the cheaper sh!t. So now that it’s been in use for 5 months and it’s backing up. After they drove heavy trucks across the line. Now it’s my fault...🤷‍♂️


well it is your fault, you installed an inferior product and it failed....how deep down is it?..did you backfill and tamp down the ground properly?...you may not like to hear this one is on you, but it is...I install what " I " deem correct..not the person that hired me..your the professional that should know better...


----------



## Tango

*Barf Me a River...*


I had to install a mainline BWV, the 4" was counter slope and when I dug the sides of the pipe a whole bunch of buried garbage came out and some concrete under the pipe. When I cut it out some toilet paper and sewage started to come out from both ends. I was gagging and trying not to barf. To make it worse the pipe wasn't glued and only 1/2" in the hub! All the joints had pvc glue and I saw more unglued joints and cracked ones. An old woman was standing hunched over beside me in this 5' crawlspace and asked what was the white foam oozing out? Mam that's toilet paper! My stomach wasn't happy, I was wanted to go, I wanted to leave this mess behind. If I'd known I would of refused this. Had to put my hands in slippery sewage, even though I had rubber gloves I was disgusted. Last pic has a dead snail for crap's sake!

I got home grossed out and spent, washed my phone case in soapy water, scrubbing it vigorously and disinfected the phone 3 times.

I wrote a lengthy waiver without any warrantee, the whole main and branches were hacked by the previous owner. It goes all the way under the foundation. I really hope the new owner(mother's son) doesn't want me to replace the whole thing, if he does I'll tell him flat out I'm charging a whole lot of extra for the ensuing depressed state.


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well it is your fault, you installed an inferior product and it failed....how deep down is it?..did you backfill and tamp down the ground properly?...you may not like to hear this one is on you, but it is...I install what " I " deem correct..not the person that hired me..your the professional that should know better...


Afraid so,you will have to eat this one


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> Camera shows that pipe has crushed. When I was putting it in I wanted to originally install heavy wall pvc but the opted for the cheaper sh!t. So now that it’s been in use for 5 months and it’s backing up. After they drove heavy trucks across the line. Now it’s my fault...🤷‍♂️





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well it is your fault, you installed an inferior product and it failed....how deep down is it?..did you backfill and tamp down the ground properly?...you may not like to hear this one is on you, but it is...I install what " I " deem correct..not the person that hired me..your the professional that should know better...



It's a learning experience. I know you'll never make that mistake again. It sucks but keep your head down and make it happen.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> Camera shows that pipe has crushed. When I was putting it in I wanted to originally install heavy wall pvc but the opted for the cheaper sh!t. So now that it’s been in use for 5 months and it’s backing up. After they drove heavy trucks across the line. Now it’s my fault...🤷‍♂️


Did they crush it when they backfilled that section??Its possible they just dropped the dirt down hard on the thin wall pipe and crushed it and it would still work for a little while 
l


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> Who’s had those jobs that nothing has gone right? I have a job that the customer backfilled a section of the sewer. They called today to say it was backed up. Tried to cable it. From both ends have that spot narrowed down. Just waiting now on the camera guy to show what’s going on.


I think they crushed it by improper backfilling, I would stand my ground if they crushed it


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *Barf Me a River...*
> 
> 
> I had to install a mainline BWV, the 4" was counter slope and when I dug the sides of the pipe a whole bunch of buried garbage came out and some concrete under the pipe. When I cut it out some toilet paper and sewage started to come out from both ends. I was gagging and trying not to barf. To make it worse the pipe wasn't glued and only 1/2" in the hub! All the joints had pvc glue and I saw more unglued joints and cracked ones. An old woman was standing hunched over beside me in this 5' crawlspace and asked what was the white foam oozing out? Mam that's toilet paper! My stomach wasn't happy, I was wanted to go, I wanted to leave this mess behind. If I'd known I would of refused this. Had to put my hands in slippery sewage, even though I had rubber gloves I was disgusted. Last pic has a dead snail for crap's sake!
> 
> I got home grossed out and spent, washed my phone case in soapy water, scrubbing it vigorously and disinfected the phone 3 times.
> 
> I wrote a lengthy waiver without any warrantee, the whole main and branches were hacked by the previous owner. It goes all the way under the foundation. I really hope the new owner(mother's son) doesn't want me to replace the whole thing, if he does I'll tell him flat out I'm charging a whole lot of extra for the ensuing depressed state.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128523
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128524
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128525
> 
> 
> View attachment 128526


Why do they needs BWV on that line??


----------



## sparky

sparky said:


> Why do they needs BWV on that line??


Dang spellcheck


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Why do they needs BWV on that line??


It's the mainline leading to a basement bathroom.


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> Why do they needs BWV on that line??


It's code up there.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Barf Me a River...
> 
> 
> I had to install a mainline BWV, the 4" was counter slope and when I dug the sides of the pipe a whole bunch of buried garbage came out and some concrete under the pipe. When I cut it out some toilet paper and sewage started to come out from both ends. I was gagging and trying not to barf............Mam that's toilet paper! My stomach wasn't happy, I was wanted to go, I wanted to leave this mess behind. If I'd known I would of refused this. Had to put my hands in slippery sewage, even though I had rubber gloves I was disgusted. Last pic has a dead snail for crap's sake!
> 
> I got home grossed out and spent, washed my phone case in soapy water, scrubbing it vigorously and disinfected the phone 3 times.
> ................


HAHAHAHA! At this point the smell of heating oil bothers me more than sewage. I have eaten lunch before, during, and after standing next to an open septic tank. 

I always flush the toilet a couple times and run some water before opening a waste line.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> It's code up there.


Answered my next question, lolololo thanks skor


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHAHA! At this point the smell of heating oil bothers me more than sewage. I have eaten lunch before, during, and after standing next to an open septic tank.
> 
> I always flush the toilet a couple times and run some water before opening a waste line.


What he said lolololo


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> It's a learning experience. I know you'll never make that mistake again. It sucks but keep your head down and make it happen.


I’m going to replace it tomorrow, learning experience. From now on I’m only putting in thick wall pipe. Even though I won’t get jobs because people care more about saving money than doing it right.


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> I’m going to replace it tomorrow, learning experience. From now on I’m only putting in thick wall pipe. Even though I won’t get jobs because people care more about saving money than doing it right.


Just bring a piece of sdr35 with you and a fitting to compare. I can flex sdr with my hands. Explain that some idiot backing onto it when buried shallow can squash it. Surely the cost difference can't be that much even on a 80' line. We only use sch.40 on the line to the tank. The tank outlet to dbox/fields is almost always sdr though.

A 10' stick of pvc is 23$. I don't care if sdr is 1$, it ain't worth it to risk the line failing. As soon as the pipe flexes the glue joint will fail and roots will grow in. Or water comes out and washes away the soil under the pipe allowing it to fall.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> I’m going to replace it tomorrow, learning experience. From now on I’m only putting in thick wall pipe. Even though I won’t get jobs because people care more about saving money than doing it right.


 That's the better way of thinking leave the cheapskates behind and reach for the good paying customers. You'll feel a lot better knowing you put quality stuff that won't put you in a bind. 

Today a couple hired me to replace their water heater and she said even though I was the most expensive in town it was important for them to have zero issues. She showed me her mother's heater install, the guys dumped the entire heater in the white tiled shower staining the grout and damaging her stairs.

I'm gaining a lot of good customers now because their previous experiences with bad companies.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> It's code up there.





sparky said:


> Answered my next question, lolololo thanks skor



Every fixture and floor drain has to be protected below street level.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> I’m going to replace it tomorrow, learning experience. From now on I’m only putting in thick wall pipe. Even though I won’t get jobs because people care more about saving money than doing it right.


Tell them you only install thin wall pipe in a sleeve if depth exceeds 4'-0"


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> I’m going to replace it tomorrow, learning experience. From now on I’m only putting in thick wall pipe. Even though I won’t get jobs because people care more about saving money than doing it right.


so what did their saving money do for YOUR bottom line??? nothing but cost you money....


----------



## Dpeckplb

found the culprit. When the electrician and the property owner back filled they took fill out of the junk debris pile thinking it’d be ok. Then tamped their section with a rubber tired skidsteer. Turns out it’s not entirely on me.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> found the culprit. When the electrician and the property owner back filled they took fill out of the junk debris pile thinking it’d be ok. Then tamped their section with a rubber tired skidsteer. Turns out it’s not entirely on me.


Are you billing the culprits?


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Are you billing the culprits?


You bet. Whole thing got laid in a bed of 3/8 round gravel that I plate tamped plus I sleeved the section under the high traffic area. I was pretty much pooched from moving 7 tons of gravel.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 128558
> 
> found the culprit. When the electrician and the property owner back filled they took fill out of the junk debris pile thinking it’d be ok. Then tamped their section with a rubber tired skidsteer. Turns out it’s not entirely on me.


why didnt you backfill at least a foot over the pipe??? with proper material....depending on how your contract reads and who is responsible for backfilling...its hard to say whose gonna $$$$


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why didnt you backfill at least a foot over the pipe??? with proper material....depending on how your contract reads and who is responsible for backfilling...its hard to say whose gonna $$$$


Sounded to me like the electrician was going to back fill because he had electrical conduit to run in the same trench or accross it in one section.

Not saying that was a good idea......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Sounded to me like the electrician was going to back fill because he had electrical conduit to run in the same trench or accross it in one section.
> 
> Not saying that was a good idea......


see, you must get your opinion in even when not being addressed on an item...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> see, you must get your opinion in even when not being addressed on an item...


That's the whole point of a forum.....


----------



## Dpeckplb

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why didnt you backfill at least a foot over the pipe??? with proper material....depending on how your contract reads and who is responsible for backfilling...its hard to say whose gonna $$$$


It was a small 6x6 hole. When I dug across the parking lot. I cut off a wire. They repaired it and couldn’t wait over lunch for me to come back and backfill it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> That's the whole point of a forum.....


give the op a chance to respond..then you can always add on ...it was an answer only the OP could answer..it wasnt an opinion driven question...


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 128558
> 
> found the culprit. When the electrician and the property owner back filled they took fill out of the junk debris pile thinking it’d be ok. Then tamped their section with a rubber tired skidsteer. Turns out it’s not entirely on me.


So the rock crushed the pipe???that what you are saying???


----------



## Dpeckplb

sparky said:


> So the rock crushed the pipe???that what you are saying???


Correct. The rock and fact that they packed it down with a rubber tire skidsteer.


----------



## Tango

*Blessing in disguise...*


Got a call this morning from a previous customer saying his hot water line froze and busted and he woke up this morning with 2 feet of water in the basement. Told him I was full but I'd go anyway after my first call. I was 10 houses away at around 9:45 when he called to cancel saying I didn't confirm and he called someone else. I drove in front of his house 5 seconds later and no contractor there. At first I was angry but then I started to remember the guy, he was weird and I was wondering why the first time he was intruding every few minute while I was working until I realized he was hiding a couple of weed plants in a makeshift box with lamps and an exhaust fan.

Going to block his number right now.


----------



## Tango

*Side shows.... 5 Cents*


Only wednesday and I experienced so many things this week other people would not see in a life time.

Morning job I was greeted by about 10 wild turkeys in the front yard. They were munching on bird seeds. The same place with the bunch of covid sign in their window...

Then later in the day I went to a hoarder house, the daughter wearing a real respirator and a plastic bag on her hair bun. When she opened the door she said I was good looking. Ok thanks... She was cleaning the place up to sell the house as one of the parent was dead, the other in an old age age home with alzeimer's and she had to split the profit with her autistic brother who wasn't going to pay a penny to clean up the place. He left the toilet full of turds and paper and hoarding jars with beet juice without vegetables inside. The woman told me she had already filled 2 huge bins and didn't have the money for a third one. She had been getting rid of junk since October. Midway through the job she was asking if she should change out the sink. Mam it's a waste of money the buyers are going to strip the entire place.


----------



## Tango

*Mission Impossible*


I gave them my hour there for free, only charged the service call.

Guy has previously called another GC company with a plumbing license for a shower leak and the bozo just put some caulking around the shower pan and it still kept on leaking. The guy was really angry he paid money to some incompetent non plumber dumba$$ as he didn't even try to locate the leak. Anyway the wall and ceiling were already cut up and after 30 minutes still no leak so I finally told the guy take your socks off and try again, after another 15 minute nothing so I told him now take a real shower like he usually does and finally I saw the big leak.

Freaking 3" tee the shower arm is broken and looks like it was all glued in between 45's. To get there, the closet walls including studs and ceiling has to go, some floor joists have to be removed, the exterior wall removed and probably one wall of the shower upstairs has to be removed to cut the 3" vent in the exterior wall.

He was happy about the no charge and I wished him good luck. It's the least I could do and to run away from mission impossible.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ............. I experienced so many things this week other people would not see in a life time.
> 
> Morning job I was greeted by about 10 wild turkeys in the front yard. ..............


I see turkeys all the time. I had one fly into my windshield last year at over 65mph!!!! Luckily it was only the passenger side, scared the bejeezus out of me! I had to drive around with duct foil tape on a 1/4 of the windshield for like 4 days before it got fixed.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> .................. after 30 minutes still no leak so I finally told the guy take your socks off and try again, after another 15 minute nothing so I told him now take a real shower like he usually does and finally I saw the big leak.
> ......................


HAHAHAHA!!!! I'm Dying!! You had the guy take a shower?!?!? I know it seems obvious to some of you but to me that's hilarious, I would never ask a customer to get naked.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! I'm Dying!! You had the guy take a shower?!?!? I know it seems obvious to some of you but to me that's hilarious, I would never ask a customer to get naked.



Yeah I told him to get in the shower with his socks off and pretend but it didn't work. I was going to get to the bottom of it! Hey it worked! he came back down with his hair wet, now that was a little funny. 😁😁


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! I'm Dying!! You had the guy take a shower?!?!? I know it seems obvious to some of you but to me that's hilarious, I would never ask a customer to get naked.


well..I had basically the same call years ago from a female..shower leak..after 20 minutes of no leak, I said to her do you have a bathing suite..she asked why..and 10 minutes later shes in the shower in a bathing suite and now the leak showed itself..sometimes its to only way..you have to recreate what causes the leak...


----------



## Dpeckplb

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! I'm Dying!! You had the guy take a shower?!?!? I know it seems obvious to some of you but to me that's hilarious, I would never ask a customer to get naked.


I suppose could have been worse. He could have hoped in there.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dpeckplb said:


> I suppose could have been worse. He could have hoped in there.


with the guy?????


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> with the guy?????


I guess he didn't that part!


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> Yeah I told him to get in the shower with his socks off and pretend but it didn't work. I was going to get to the bottom of it! Hey it worked! he came back down with his hair wet, now that was a little funny. 😁😁


move gotten in a shower socks off, pants rolled upwearing a rain coat..


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> I suppose could have been worse. He could have hoped in there.


I fail to see how tango in the shower would be worse


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I fail to see how tango in the shower would be worse


I know right, I'm a fine specimen! The hoarder daughter told me!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I know right, I'm a fine specimen! The hoarder daughter told me!


It's always a great feeling when those kind of people flirt with you, let's you know you're a down to earth, "attainable" kind of sexy lolz.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I know right, I'm a fine specimen! The hoarder daughter told me!


Tango in the shower.


----------



## Tango

*Want more crazy here it is!*


I was cleaning out the van this afternoon when a guy wearing a mask pops up while I'm in the cargo area. He was holding a peanut jar with some dried up scum inside and asking if I knew what caused that. What the phock was he talking about? He was saying something about a biotronix something something clogging his pipes. He couldn't even describe what it was, I was starting to lose my patience when he kept asking the cause. Damnit on every webpage its says my house is not open to the public! Go away!

And an hour later a woman saying she kept flushing kitty litter and it finally clogged the toilet and wanted an appointment with the option to cancel at anytime while they tried a second round of vinegar and baking soda...


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> .............Damnit on every webpage its says my house is not open to the public! Go away!
> .............


Hide your address on the website, I assume you have to have it but does it have to be easy to find? Also, if you constantly mention that your house isn't open to the public you're just constantly reminding them and I bet they're more likely to wonder what your address is.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Hide your address on the website, I assume you have to have it but does it have to be easy to find? Also, if you constantly mention that your house isn't open to the public you're just constantly reminding them and I bet they're more likely to wonder what your address is.


It's necessary for s.e.o purposes for ranking. So my address is on every page.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> It's necessary for s.e.o purposes for ranking. So my address is on every page.


Oh you dingus! It doesn't have to be legible! Make it invisible Or at least really tiny


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Oh you dingus! It doesn't have to be legible! Make it invisible Or at least really tiny


Oh yes it has otherwise I get a message from google I have errors to fix. Also if it's too small it's considered spam/black hat tactics.


----------



## Tango

Guy here wanted a quote, he said his bathroom was completed and all that was left was to connect to... Ah nope, didn't even reply to his text.


----------



## Tango

Guy just called for a nail through a water pipe, can you come over tonight? Sure rate is____

What why... so much money...It can't be... How about day time?...I'll call you back.

10 minutes later

How much is it again for the night rate? No one else is answering. The rate is_____.

Holeee $hit.!!! blabla. Sir over 50% goes to the government so I have to make a living too. Feel free to continue to shop around, there's over a 100 companies out there and I'm not forcing you.

Then he started with a sob story.

Same price.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Guy just called for a nail through a water pipe, can you come over tonight? Sure rate is____
> 
> What why... so much money...It can't be... How about day time?...I'll call you back.
> 
> 10 minutes later
> 
> How much is it again for the night rate? No one else is answering. The rate is_____.
> 
> Holeee $hit.!!! blabla. Sir over 50% goes to the government so I have to make a living too. Feel free to continue to shop around, there's over a 100 companies out there and I'm not forcing you.
> 
> Then he started with a sob story.
> 
> Same price.


Did you get and complete the job???? Did you get paid????


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Did you get and complete the job???? Did you get paid????


No he was too cheap, he wanted service right the F-Now even though no one else seem to answer their phone and it had to be a hack price. I blocked his number when he called the second time. I'm not interested in insults and tantrums, I already have unpleasant comments from people who pay their bill.


----------



## Tango

*Let Go Da Pipe!*

Had to replace a tub shower faucet this afternoon. It blew up the evening before and flooded the second floor. While I'm in the closet out back working I hear a thunk, and I'm like did a tool fall or something? Nope, a couple minutes later I put the copper stub out for the spout and all of a sudden the pipe starts to wiggle! I look though the hole to see a toddler on the other side of the wall jiggling it, I said let go the pipe and he jumped back wondering where the sound came from. I went into the bathroom to get him out of there and he was clutching a hole saw. I got him out of the room and he started wailing, the mom came upstairs and said to him you don't see white men all that often...(Mix couple).

Once the job completed she had asked several quotes to replace the tub before the faucet blew up (I don't do that sort of thing) and she started to chat me up about that, one of them was 1600$ which included removing the toilet to be able to remove the tub, relocating and replacing the old faucet (that I had just done), replacing the tub and walls(customer supplied fixtures). I exclaimed mam that's way too cheap I can guarantee you there's not a plumber in there and she replied it's handymen with licenses. Nope you won't be seeing a real plumber in the picture, showed her the logo's needed on the paperwork.

Good luck with the hack plumbing, you'll be calling me when it fails and it's all messed up....


----------



## Sstratton6175

Tango said:


> *Let Go Da Pipe!*
> 
> Had to replace a tub shower faucet this afternoon. It blew up the evening before and flooded the second floor. While I'm in the closet out back working I hear a thunk, and I'm like did a tool fall or something? Nope, a couple minutes later I put the copper stub out for the spout and all of a sudden the pipe starts to wiggle! I look though the hole to see a toddler on the other side of the wall jiggling it, I said let go the pipe and he jumped back wondering where the sound came from. I went into the bathroom to get him out of there and he was clutching a hole saw. I got him out of the room and he started wailing, the mom came upstairs and said to him you don't see white men all that often...(Mix couple).
> 
> Once the job completed she had asked several quotes to replace the tub before the faucet blew up (I don't do that sort of thing) and she started to chat me up about that, one of them was 1600$ which included removing the toilet to be able to remove the tub, relocating and replacing the old faucet (that I had just done), replacing the tub and walls(customer supplied fixtures). I exclaimed mam that's way too cheap I can guarantee you there's not a plumber in there and she replied it's handymen with licenses. Nope you won't be seeing a real plumber in the picture, showed her the logo's needed on the paperwork.
> 
> Good luck with the hack plumbing, you'll be calling me when it fails and it's all messed up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128922


What did you use to patch the holes from the old fixture?


----------



## Tango

Sstratton6175 said:


> What did you use to patch the holes from the old fixture?


Aluminum tape. Sticky as hell. If you are wondering why the spout is high, she's getting a tub that's 5 inches taller.


----------



## Tango

Refused a job this morning, I'll write more later on but I was supposed to install the finish of a vanity but when I went there, the previous plumber from the biggest company in town put in a flat tee on the horizontal part for the stub out and rotated it maybe 15 degrees. Plus less than 2 feet away is the laundry machine on the same line. The guy was real angry and said the guy was a bozo last time around.

Now the guy wants me to send an email stating what's wrong and why I refused. I want no part in that, I'll call later to tell him so and to keep me out of it.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Refused a job this morning, I'll write more later on but I was supposed to install the finish of a vanity but when I went there, the previous plumber from the biggest company in town put in a flat tee on the horizontal part for the stub out and rotated it maybe 15 degrees. Plus less than 2 feet away is the laundry machine on the same line. The guy was real angry and said the guy was a bozo last time around.
> 
> Now the guy wants me to send an email stating what's wrong and why I refused. I want no part in that, I'll call later to tell him so and to keep me out of it.


Here's a pic he had sent previously. Didn't see much until I got there. I called and told him twice I wasn't sending an email and to keep me out of it. They are licensed and it's up to them to go check it out.


----------



## Tango

The husband gave me the go ahead to remove the saddle valve that had flattened the poly-b(fridge no longer fed anyway). However the wife came down a minute later and said she didn't want a big bill with the dishwasher install. The guy came back and I told him the wife over ruled him.

Nevertheless even though I told the rate on the phone, she signed the contract with the rate, she asked for an estimate before I started, Told her 2 hours for the install including the broken kitchen drain was aprox ___$ in labor plus parts plus taxes. I specifically told her it wasn't flat rate it was T/M. When I handed the bill she only remembered the labor disregarding parts and taxes she totally freaked out. She even showed the bill to the husband if they were going to pay at all. I instantly realized she was the pit bull in the relationship. Guy didn't say anything and she paid but with more disrespectful comments.

I was upset the rest of day after that, I had to take the phycologist out to calm me down. I'm about to choose a vanity plate I wonder if I should with "PSHYCOS" on it?

Just noticed the green religious pinned paper near the electrical outlet, being polite and courteous goes out the window in my area!


----------



## Dpeckplb

I had a call on Wednesday afternoon. Wondering how much I would charge on a renovation just ball park. I asked how many fixtures? 3 full baths plus kitchen, laundry. $xxx.00 a fixture. What am I hooking to? This old septic tank. So I took the excavator out and uncovered the old septic system. The tank is single compartment and way too small. Then I moved on to the weeping bed. There was a mix of piping material and two off shoots. They were running 15’ from the well. Home owner then couldn’t understand why I said that that septic is condemned and now the ministry must be called. 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dpeckplb




----------



## Tango

*And you guys wonder why I block up to 8 phone callers a week. I blocked 7 already in the last 2 days

These are the best of "looking for a hack in the ads" 
I won't post the dozens of requests with straight up "what's the price"


Hello,
I am looking for a plumber for a service to connect my dishwasher as well as to unclog the kitchen sink pipe which is linked to it. In my opinion it should take less than an hour of work. Could you give me an idea of how much it will cost me to eventually come and provide me with this service. I live on the...
Signed a new Kanadian...



Hello, I am looking for a plumber to finish two bathrooms in my house. I had a plumber who was working / renovating the bathrooms but he had an emergency and couldn't finish the job anymore.*
*Would you be interested in taking a look at the work to be done, let me know if you would be interested and if so give me a quote?
Signed a cheapskate that hired a drunkard hack and quit midway because he took the money for beer and cigarettes...*



*Hi, How much would it cost to replace sink strainer assembly? I've tried to find the correct stopper and failed with 4 types the correct width. Thanks 
Signed a cheapskate*



*Hello I’m looking for plumber to unclog toilet __, can you give me quote ?*
*Signed a cheapskate, the lowest price wins the contest to plunge my $hit fur cheep



Hello. I am interested. I have the sink blocked
Signed whatever*


Hi, I'm interested. Please contact me. My tub is clogged. How much do you please Thank you.
*Signed nawe Kanayen



Bonjou, are you new installation for new construction
Signed WAT?



Do you speak English? I am wondering what could be wrong with my water since I have no water pressure..... my water supply is well? 
Signed I'm not well Engliissed


Good evening., I would need a toiesvp unblock service
That's what your prices are
Signed new Kanayen






.*


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> And you guys wonder why I block up to 8 phone callers a week. I blocked 7 already in the last 2 days
> 
> These are the best of "looking for a hack in the ads"
> I won't post the dozens of requests with straight up "what's the price"
> 
> .............
> *Hello I’m looking for plumber to unclog toilet __, can you give me quote ?*
> *Signed a cheapskate, the lowest price wins the contest to plunge my $hit fur cheep
> Hello. I am interested. I have the sink blocked
> Signed whatever*
> Hi, I'm interested. Please contact me. My tub is clogged. How much do you please Thank you.
> *Signed nawe Kanayen
> Bonjou, are you new installation for new construction
> Signed WAT?
> Do you speak English? I am wondering what could be wrong with my water since I have no water pressure..... my water supply is well?
> Signed I'm not well Engliissed
> Good evening., I would need a toiesvp unblock service
> That's what your prices are
> Signed new Kanayen*


So you don't want people who ask what the price is or those who have trouble with the language because they are new to canada?

Not for nothing, sometimes prices are ridiculously high for no good reason and if I was in say Japan and no idea how much 100yen was worth I'd constantly be asking prices too.

As for the language barrier, I don't know, I understand the risk for you because they would have plausible deniability that they didn't understand your rates.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> So you don't want people who ask what the price is or those who have trouble with the language because they are new to canada?
> 
> Not for nothing, sometimes prices are ridiculously high for no good reason and if I was in say Japan and no idea how much 100yen was worth I'd constantly be asking prices too.
> 
> As for the language barrier, I don't know, I understand the risk for you because they would have plausible deniability that they didn't understand your rates.


From experience all these want a hack. because these are the local ads where pirates reign and everyone knows it. They want sight unseen prices to compare to the next hack, you ask them to call you they won't. You message them back with a question and they will not reply. A non existent bathroom build in the basement for most think the price is about 400$ or something like it.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> From experience all these want a hack. because these are the local ads where pirates reign and everyone knows it. They want sight unseen prices to compare to the next hack, you ask them to call you they won't. You message them back with a question and they will not reply. A non existent bathroom build in the basement for most think the price is about 400$ or something like it.


So those were texts? Why even acknowledge random texts?


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> So those were texts? Why even acknowledge random texts?


The very first line of the ad says "phone calls only, text messages will not be answered". Emails will be ignored.... I don't reply to them either, sometimes if it doesn't look too bad I text back to call, 1 in 10 actually will call.

On the weekend I got a text back to my call me reply with a "tnx" and they never called.


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> So you don't want people who ask what the price is or those who have trouble with the language because they are new to canada?
> 
> Not for nothing, sometimes prices are ridiculously high for no good reason and if I was in say Japan and no idea how much 100yen was worth I'd constantly be asking prices too.
> 
> As for the language barrier, I don't know, I understand the risk for you because they would have plausible deniability that they didn't understand your rates.


Ignorance is no excuse. He gets signatures to start and finish jobs so if they sign they signed that they understand the rate. There is absolutely no way out of that using ignorance as the reason.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> So those were texts? Why even acknowledge random texts?


Alot of people these days prefer text over calls. I would absolutely respond to a text if it looked legit and not something like "can you unclog my toilet for $20"

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> Ignorance is no excuse. He gets signatures to start and finish jobs so if they sign they signed that they understand the rate. There is absolutely no way out of that using ignorance as the reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Ignorance of the law is no excuse here yes, but he lives in an area where the rules seem to favor these sorts of people. I wasn't saying it was right, just pointing out how I could see them gaming the system if they were that kind of person.


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> Alot of people these days prefer text over calls. I would absolutely respond to a text if it looked legit and not something like "can you unclog my toilet for $20"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Maybe at first when things are slow but you would quickly stop responding if you were in my area. This is not a place where most people are decent.

I hear all the time a lot of people prefer texting, of course they do they copy and paste the same message to 100 places and pick the cheapest hack. In my experience you start texting you will land 1 job in a 100. The other 99 you will have lost 200 hours of your life typing to cheaters and price shoppers.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> Maybe at first when things are slow but you would quickly stop responding if you were in my area. This is not a place where most people are decent.
> 
> I hear all the time a lot of people prefer texting, of course they do they copy and paste the same message to 100 places and pick the cheapest hack. In my experience you start texting you will land 1 job in a 100. The other 99 you will have lost 200 hours of your life typing to cheaters and price shoppers.


Yea sir we do ??? So we can help you with your plumbing issue. We do charge a $49 service fee to come to your house and fully diagnose the propper solution for your problem and provide you with a set price to do the work. However if we do any work we waive the service fee. 

Hmm 2 minutes is all it took and you might get less appointment total but those you get will be serious customers who appreciate your service and will be fine with your higher rate 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> Yea sir we do ??? So we can help you with your plumbing issue. We do charge a $49 service fee to come to your house and fully diagnose the propper solution for your problem and provide you with a set price to do the work. However if we do any work we waive the service fee.
> 
> Hmm 2 minutes is all it took and you might get less appointment total but those you get will be serious customers who appreciate your service and will be fine with your higher rate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


You haven't read my soaps have you. 49$ is the price for the whole job.....49$ if for a complete bath reno....


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> You haven't read my soaps have you. 49$ is the price for the whole job.....49$ if for a complete bath reno....


Oh no I closely follow every one of them. Better than going to the movies. Hell I even thought I should pay you a little for all the entertainment you give me.

Beauty if the text is that you now have it in clear writing so nothing can be disbuted. If they complain when it's time to collect just tell them to expect a letter from your lawyer with a lien on their property within the week.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> Oh no I closely follow every one of them. Better than going to the movies. Hell I even thought I should pay you a little for all the entertainment you give me.
> 
> Beauty if the text is that you now have it in clear writing so nothing can be disbuted. If they complain when it's time to collect just tell them to expect a letter from your lawyer with a lien on their property within the week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


You can try that text proof all you want but you haven't dealt with my accents. They say yes yes and when it's time to pay they'll say your text, your contract is not valid. 

Can't put a lien on service calls. The property needs augmented value. For example a complete reno with more fancy fixtures. You just swap out a toilet or replace the whole stack, nope you didn't add any value. You renovate and put the same quality of stuff in, can't put a lien.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> You can try that text proof all you want but you haven't dealt with my accents. They say yes yes and when it's time to pay they'll say your text, your contract is not valid.
> 
> Can't put a lien on service calls. The property needs augmented value. For example a complete reno with more fancy fixtures. You just swap out a toilet or replace the whole stack, nope you didn't add any value. You renovate and put the same quality of stuff in, can't put a lien.


Well do you expect the customer to know that? It might be an empty threat but it's nothing more than playing their game. They try to push you down and trambke on you to get a low price and in return you show them that you are actually a big strong bull and not budging on what is right and if they try to push you any further they will be the ones getting pushed and trambled on if they are not careful. Metaphorical of course but that is the game they know. Tramble on the other guy or give him what he wants unless they are willing to risk being the ones trambled on. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

*Noooooooo Let me jump off the bridge please!!! Please!!!!*

I was seriously snared and trapped today, Had to go to fix several issues. The problem was I had worked previously for this real psycho, I had blocked his number (check the previous story linked below) however he got a new number or something so I didn't realize it until I was walking up to his door, I was like is this the same hell house, is it ,is it really? I went in and it sunk in after he had signed the paperwork. Phock me I was trapped! Looks like he made himself a new girl fiend, yes fiend, they wore masks but the house was filthy disgusting, garbage strewn all over the place, cobwebs like vines, a bunch of junk and the worst when I looked under the kitchen sink. It would make non plumbers puke and scream. The couple were so covid paranoid the woman moved out of her basement computer desk to go into another room so she could stay away. MADHOUSE! Everything broke apart under the sink, I was swearing, and swearing again I had to deal with the phocktard again. Three ring $hitshow circus.

The guy asked me to check a bathtub leak and told me another guy told him the wall was letting water drip below, he didn't remember it was ME!!! HELP HELP!

I got lucky I cut it short when I refused to fix his toilet when I saw the main valve with a plastic bag on the stem leaking. He also wanted me to fix the pipe under the deck. Check out the last 2 pics, the deck is about to collapse. NO HELL NO. As I'm packing up he was calling his mom just like last time!!!! I'm pleading to any miracle entity HELP!! GET ME OUT! I took my check and told him I didn't have time for the main valve. I quickly got the phock out in a hurry! Blocked his new number!!!










The Adventures of the Soap Opera


My favorite part is the carpenter cutting the trim to fit around the toilet stop escutcheon.




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> Oh no I closely follow every one of them. Better than going to the movies. Hell I even thought I should pay you a little for all the entertainment you give me.


Then put a "like" on the stories, it's free. If not you can buy the book when I decide to publish one. 

I have a fabulous true story when I started the biz but it's in my crown jewel vault for now.


----------



## Tango

Got up to find 117 likes, I was like WTF a spammer had fun while I was away? Nope it was the Dane! I thought I was writing these stories for only for a few people, now 1 more. Cool!


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> Got up to find 117 likes, I was like WTF a spammer had fun while I was away? Nope it was the Dane! I thought I was writing these stories for only for a few people, now 1 more. Cool!


Actually I meant to "like" every single post you made in that thread as you deserve it for the intertainment. Well I there are 1400 post in there and I fell asleep after like 300. Figured if you call me out on my laziness when it comes to likes I'll just correct that mistake. Now if you'd like I can go do the rest too? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> Here is the exact wording I just used on a Facebook message I got from a potential new customer. I changed only the price, name and location
> 
> My reply to original request for wether we do dishwasher installs:
> 
> With plumbing there are too many variables to give a price job unseen. Any job outside of ----- we charge a $?? trip charge to come and diagnose what is needed and provide a set price. If we do any work that trip charge will be waived. As for cutting the cupboard it really depends on what exactly is needed as we some times will do a little work to make things fit but if it's too involved we leave it up for a professional carpenter to do as that is not our specialty.
> 
> Customers reply to me:
> 
> I see! Thank you! Makes sense! I have not yet purchased a dishwasher but I was going to wait to see what would fit and such. I have never had one and with 3 small children I’ve decided it’s time  *could I set up a time for one of your guys to come take a look to see what I can get/ what I need?* I’m in -----. You can get back to me, I know it’s late Friday PM. No rush at all. I just actually posted on Facebook to see if anyone knew of anyone and a few people had recommended you guys!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk




If I get this kind of message in my area it means come and see first and talk me for half an hour of what dishwasher I need, what'll you'll do etc. This consultation will be free because you didn't do any work that day. Trip charge, what's that trip charge?? You said 49$ was for the job and you waive the trip charge today.


Here's the best example this guy didn't beat around the bush. You can't be more upfront looking for a hack, cash under the table job.

_What is your hourly rate? Available for a quote this weekend? Reno bathroom, replacement of plumbing pipes which makes noise because of the pressure, verification of plumbing event, installation of sink and faucet with pipe connection with anti-ram device, dishwasher connection. Thank you_


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> If I get this kind of message in my area it means come and see first and talk me for half an hour of what dishwasher I need, what'll you'll do etc. This consultation will be free because you didn't do any work that day. Trip charge, what's that trip charge?? You said 49$ was for the job and you waive the trip charge today.
> 
> 
> Here's the best example this guy didn't beat around the bush. You can't be more upfront looking for a hack, cash under the table job.
> 
> _What is your hourly rate? Available for a quote this weekend? Reno bathroom, replacement of plumbing pipes which makes noise because of the pressure, verification of plumbing event, installation of sink and faucet with pipe connection with anti-ram device, dishwasher connection. Thank you_


Oh boy Tango I think you eihter have some super different culture or language up there. I saw no, upfront looking for hack or under the table indication.

He asks for an hourly price and then for your availability to do a quote. Nothing wrong with that. Yes he asked if you were avaliable on the weekend for a quote but people work and a lot of companies are open on weekends.

Asking for your hourly rate is a fair question as its their simplest way to compare you to other plumbers. With thus they can tell if you are so high that they don't think it's reasonable or if you are the lowest in case money are their biggest concern, or simply compare by saying you are $20/h more expensive than my other quote but I think it's a reasonable price as you seemed more professional.

If you were to get 3 quotes for a new roof and you get 3000 / 3600 / 4100. Even without an hourly rate you are still using price to compare and eihter you go with the cheapest as price is your only concern or you go with the highest as you want the best money can buy or you pick the middle because he seemed much more professional than the lowest and you did not thing the highest was any more professional and did not offer much more to justify their higher price.

People are conditioned to thinking of Labor as hourly as its simply easier to compare vs a flat rate. They think all plumbers are generally evenly fast so easy to compare. Flat rate yes you can compare the price but hiw do you compare that in one price new stops are included and the guy puts down dropcloths and wears booties where as the other guy puts his crusty pliers on the granite top and tracks in mud. I know it can be explained or put on the quote but over the phone the customer has no way really to compare.

I myself will also over the phone ask a contractor if he might have a rough idea of what it might cost me. I don't ask the hourly rate just fir a rough idea and let them know I'm fully aware it's not the final price. I would simply like to not worry too much for too long or waste anyone's time in case I get a price range and it's outside of my budget.

Now for around here sure we have a few like yours but only few. Most are practical hardworking honest people here. I was actually very worried how people here would take my way of pricing but for next week I landed a nice remodel that should end up making me an hourly rate double of what my previous boss would have been. This trip charge example was actually the first time I tried it and no problem at all. She understands that I have time and gas involved in it and can't give a price for what I haven't seen. She sees the value in me coming out and getting her a set price so she knows for sure and won't have to worry about vague ideas of time and hourly and she also gets a definitive answer on whether her plan would work or maybe I have a better suggestion for what would work. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> Oh boy Tango I think you eihter have some super different culture or language up there. I saw no, upfront looking for hack or under the table indication.
> 
> He asks for an hourly price and then for your availability to do a quote. Nothing wrong with that. Yes he asked if you were avaliable on the weekend for a quote but people work and a lot of companies are open on weekends.
> 
> Asking for your hourly rate is a fair question as its their simplest way to compare you to other plumbers. With thus they can tell if you are so high that they don't think it's reasonable or if you are the lowest in case money are their biggest concern, or simply compare by saying you are $20/h more expensive than my other quote but I think it's a reasonable price as you seemed more professional.
> 
> If you were to get 3 quotes for a new roof and you get 3000 / 3600 / 4100. Even without an hourly rate you are still using price to compare and eihter you go with the cheapest as price is your only concern or you go with the highest as you want the best money can buy or you pick the middle because he seemed much more professional than the lowest and you did not thing the highest was any more professional and did not offer much more to justify their higher price.
> 
> People are conditioned to thinking of Labor as hourly as its simply easier to compare vs a flat rate. They think all plumbers are generally evenly fast so easy to compare. Flat rate yes you can compare the price but hiw do you compare that in one price new stops are included and the guy puts down dropcloths and wears booties where as the other guy puts his crusty pliers on the granite top and tracks in mud. I know it can be explained or put on the quote but over the phone the customer has no way really to compare.
> 
> I myself will also over the phone ask a contractor if he might have a rough idea of what it might cost me. I don't ask the hourly rate just fir a rough idea and let them know I'm fully aware it's not the final price. I would simply like to not worry too much for too long or waste anyone's time in case I get a price range and it's outside of my budget.
> 
> Now for around here sure we have a few like yours but only few. Most are practical hardworking honest people here. I was actually very worried how people here would take my way of pricing but for next week I landed a nice remodel that should end up making me an hourly rate double of what my previous boss would have been. This trip charge example was actually the first time I tried it and no problem at all. She understands that I have time and gas involved in it and can't give a price for what I haven't seen. She sees the value in me coming out and getting her a set price so she knows for sure and won't have to worry about vague ideas of time and hourly and she also gets a definitive answer on whether her plan would work or maybe I have a better suggestion for what would work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



You have to remember when I get a message it comes from the free pirate's palace ads. It's where all the pirates hang out.
Now because of this very well known place, when someone asks to come over for a quote over the weekend that means the guy is looking for an under the table plumber or hack because that's what side jobs are. If you think any companies give free estimates on the weekend that would be a no. All construction companies and all services are closed except stores for groceries and merchandise. The ones that are open are for emergency services and even then most of them don't even pick up the phone. People know this very well.

After many times that I went out to see these jobs and even from caller outside these ads, the majority of people thought a complete gut bathroom reno was less than 1000$, many thought a complete gut reno including fixtures in their head was about 500$. I completely stopped this reno thing. Now I'm service only. 


Plus the very few people who weren't price ignorant, the other contractors had their prices so low they cut corners so bad there weren't any vents and nothing to code and their prices lower than what it costs to have an employee. It was a losing battle every single time and I wasted so much time going to see these places and wasting a full day for each estimates. Service only.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> You have to remember when I get a message it comes from the free pirate's palace ads. It's where all the pirates hang out.
> Now because of this very well known place, when someone asks to come over for a quote over the weekend that means the guy is looking for an under the table plumber or hack because that's what side jobs are. If you think any companies give free estimates on the weekend that would be a no. All construction companies and all services are closed except stores for groceries and merchandise. The ones that are open are for emergency services and even then most of them don't even pick up the phone. People know this very well.
> 
> After many times that I went out to see these jobs and even from caller outside these ads, the majority of people thought a complete gut bathroom reno was less than 1000$, many thought a complete gut reno including fixtures in their head was about 500$. I completely stopped this reno thing. Now I'm service only.
> 
> 
> Plus the very few people who weren't price ignorant, the other contractors had their prices so low they cut corners so bad there weren't any vents and nothing to code and their prices lower than what it costs to have an employee. It was a losing battle every single time and I wasted so much time going to see these places and wasting a full day for each estimates. Service only.


I must correct you there as I'm a company and I just went to look at 2 jobs yesterday. 1 because the husband could not be home in normal business hours. The other one is a big remodel I will be starting on Monday and the lady had some extra questions because she changed something and wanted to know the exact layout we would now go with so she could get the floor torn out and ready for me for Monday. That was the headroom job and I'm glad to say we ended up being able to move it out from the sloped ceiling enough to be almost up to code on height which I'm ok with. That one is kind of an interesting job as the lady is deaf, single mother doing most of a full gut house remodel herself. Also because it was my first real bid experience bigger than a normal service call.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

*Let Go Da Pipe, Wat Again!!*


Another tub/shower replacement, the guy thought it was easy to swap it out, just twist the spout, all that's needed you know, that’s what they say... Nope it sheared off so he went to the hardware store and they sold him a SB coupling, you know it's like duct tape it fixes everything. So he gave up the wife called me to book an appointment and 6 hours later a guy called for the same problem, he called too! Did he try to double book several companies and cancel?

Anyway he thought all I had to do was put on the SB and the valve magically gets swapped out. Ah no I have to cut the wall.

Anyway as I’m working the tub stub out something moved on the other side, and I was like now what I’ve seen this before, it was a furry paw this time, a cat! I indulged and poked the paw a couple times... I went on the other side to see the culprit, the cat had some someone to play with, he stopped by often to check on the progress and get a rub.

Got paid, no whining. A day without whinners and cool cats is a good day.


----------



## Dpeckplb

My soap opera today comes from three customers that saw me at the Ford dealership a couple months ago. Now in the last day I’ve had 6 people make the comments about my price. A couple of contractors really got me mad. Every year they spend money on themselves but b!tch at me for two of us going to do a trim out. Sad thing is my rates haven’t changed in over a year.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> My soap opera today comes from three customers that saw me at the Ford dealership a couple months ago. Now in the last day I’ve had 6 people make the comments about my price. A couple of contractors really got me mad. Every year they spend money on themselves but b!tch at me for two of us going to do a trim out. Sad thing is my rates haven’t changed in over a year.


Are you are missing a portion of the stories out? It's confusing.

Price complaints, I get it every week, several times a week. Monday I had to unclog a tub and the guy had bought the fairy tale drain opener and a "zip" stick, the 15$ snake and couldn't get it open. As usual I told him MINIMUM 1 HR charge on the phone. On site he asked what the signature was for and showed him the fees. I got it cleared in 5 minutes including getting the tools from the van and he biatched about the bill! I'm fed up with their $hit and I'm not going to be nice anymore and tell them straight up hey did I tell you the price on the phone? They will say yes so I will reply I don't need your attitude.

Stoopid people can't appreciate me arriving on time, putting on my indoor shoes and getting it done quickly and professionally.


----------



## Dpeckplb

It should have said those 3 customers plus 3 contractors. The 3 customers have been customers for years, just haven’t done work for them in the past 3 years. So yes in 2 years the service rate went up, so did fuel, so did insurance so did coffee. It just makes me laugh when people go on and on about prices.


----------



## skoronesa

*I TOLD YOU SO*.....5 AND 2 AND 1 years ago....

Very old customer, been there three previous times to snake the main going out. Been there a several times to replace leaking and clogged cast iron and galv sections. The last 20' of pipe starts on top of the edge of the crawl slab and the last 5' is below the crawl slab before leaving the foundation, it has all spplit on top, some places large enough for your hand. When the line clogs sewage would fill the crawl. They wouldn't notice for a long time because the liquid coming out would soak into the gravel of the foundation. When I finally got there to snake it, it would be a real slog because of all the packed solids. *I have been telling them for years to replace the line.*

I tried snaking the line tuesday, as I have done in the past and found *the line had collapsed shortly before the tank, now it's suddenly an emergency.* The homeowner called their landscaper who assured them they could handle it. The homeowner wanted me to run the pipe but I was already booked for wednesday with 7 calls. I still ended up there after only a couple other calls, my manager showed up to check on the excavator and had to give them a level. My manager was appalled at the piping job so much that we couldn't let it be buried. *The dumb phuck excavator broke the pipe off at the wall. Boy do I love that diamond blade for the angle grinder.*

I still have to go back and replace most of the waste line in the basement as a lot of the cast has split, including the last 20' that disappears into the crawlspace slab. I will likely raise all of the piping going back 60' in the basement to avoid busting up the crawl slab, instead making a new hole above the slab going through the foundation. I had them leave the last 10' of trench open so I can add a cleanout outside and run a new pipe through the foundation as the old one is split on top going through. *The homeowner is 93 and was counting on dying before having to replace the line. I told them it couldn't wait this time, I don't hate telling them I told you so.....*


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> *I TOLD YOU SO*.....5 AND 2 AND 1 years ago....
> 
> Very old customer, been there three previous times to snake the main going out. Been there a several times to replace leaking and clogged cast iron and galv sections. The last 20' of pipe starts on top of the edge of the crawl slab and the last 5' is below the crawl slab before leaving the foundation, it has all spplit on top, some places large enough for your hand. When the line clogs sewage would fill the crawl. They wouldn't notice for a long time because the liquid coming out would soak into the gravel of the foundation. When I finally got there to snake it, it would be a real slog because of all the packed solids. *I have been telling them for years to replace the line.*
> 
> I tried snaking the line tuesday, as I have done in the past and found *the line had collapsed shortly before the tank, now it's suddenly an emergency.* The homeowner called their landscaper who assured them they could handle it. The homeowner wanted me to run the pipe but I was already booked for wednesday with 7 calls. I still ended up there after only a couple other calls, my manager showed up to check on the excavator and had to give them a level. My manager was appalled at the piping job so much that we couldn't let it be buried. *The dumb phuck excavator broke the pipe off at the wall. Boy do I love that diamond blade for the angle grinder.*
> 
> I still have to go back and replace most of the waste line in the basement as a lot of the cast has split, including the last 20' that disappears into the crawlspace slab. I will likely raise all of the piping going back 60' in the basement to avoid busting up the crawl slab, instead making a new hole above the slab going through the foundation. I had them leave the last 10' of trench open so I can add a cleanout outside and run a new pipe through the foundation as the old one is split on top going through. *The homeowner is 93 and was counting on dying before having to replace the line. I told them it couldn't wait this time, I don't hate telling them I told you so.....*


Disgusting, I salute you for this kind of job.

I refused 2 jobs today, one of them they told me the main stack was broken at the tub level. When I got the pic I did not want a hell job today.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Disgusting, I salute you for this kind of job.
> 
> I refused 2 jobs today, one of them they told me the main stack was broken at the tub level. When I got the pic I did not want a hell job today.


I hosed the crawl down and threw some bleach in after I snaked it that day, I was not going to go in there with it a mess like that. I am not going there tomorrow so it will have had at least 6 days to "cool down". It's not a bad crawl, the one side is completely open, the floor is cement, and the liquid all drains.

I did tell tell the aide they could shower while I was working on the line so the trench was a bit muddy.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Are you are missing a portion of the stories out? It's confusing.
> 
> Price complaints, I get it every week, several times a week. Monday I had to unclog a tub and the guy had bought the fairy tale drain opener and a "zip" stick, the 15$ snake and couldn't get it open. As usual I told him MINIMUM 1 HR charge on the phone. On site he asked what the signature was for and showed him the fees. I got it cleared in 5 minutes including getting the tools from the van and he biatched about the bill! I'm fed up with their $hit and I'm not going to be nice anymore and tell them straight up hey did I tell you the price on the phone? They will say yes so I will reply I don't need your attitude.
> 
> Stoopid people can't appreciate me arriving on time, putting on my indoor shoes and getting it done quickly and professionally.


I tell them it looks easy and fast cause we know what we are doing and have expensive equipment to do the job correctly


----------



## Tango

What a day, 4 jobs, 2 price whinners. 

One of them complained another company made them wait 2 weeks and didn't show up but eventually I found out she was lying. At first she cried out at the price, well mam continue shopping if you don't like it. The 2 women were also germaphobe, One of the 2 was the lieutenant 10 feet away, putting lysol everywhere I went and she would phone the other woman upstairs for updates. She said that covid would kill the one hanging upstairs right away. They were damn aggressive with their banter. She didn't believe me my new washer box was leak free so she had me undo the laundry hoses. I handed her the bill more comments I didn't need. Now banned with DNA


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> What a day, 4 jobs, 2 price whinners.
> 
> One of them complained another company made them wait 2 weeks and didn't show up but eventually I found out she was lying. At first she cried out at the price, well mam continue shopping if you don't like it. The 2 women were also germaphobe, One of the 2 was the lieutenant 10 feet away, putting lysol everywhere I went and she would phone the other woman upstairs for updates. She said that covid would kill the one hanging upstairs right away. They were damn aggressive with their banter. She didn't believe me my new washer box was leak free so she had me undo the laundry hoses. I handed her the bill more comments I didn't need. Now banned with DNA


Dang tango you pissing them all off up north aren't ya?? Lolololololo


----------



## Logtec

5 service calls today:
1 repeat client,
2 recommendations, from good clients,
2 new clients, sourced from other.
=
0 hassle


----------



## Dpeckplb

Last week I got called for a leak when they flushed the one toilet at the North end of the house.You flushed it and wait 2 minutes and it showed up in the sump pit. The homeowner told Me they have had this issue for 2 years and already had insurance involved.The disaster restoration company yold the adjuster that they needed new interior footing drains and a second sump. Two weeks ago it started smelling so they called me. I dug up and inspected the sewer as the outlet was behind a custom shower. Found rotten copper in the cinder Block wall. Long story short, custom shower had to be gutted, found a old non filled septic tank and insurance is demanding they won’t cover a dime even though their specialist mid diagnosed the problem.


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> ............ and insurance is demanding they won’t cover a dime even though their specialist mid diagnosed the problem.


So what you're saying is, the homeowners need to have a lawyer write a nice letter to their insurance company.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I have seen them refuse to cover things that the customer knew about but let go on without addressing it until it turned into a bigger more expensive problem. Believe me I am no fan of insurance companies, but that seems reasonable to me. It's not their fault the homeowner is a moron.


----------



## Tango

*5PM Sunday afternoon*

Phone rings and a very angry woman says she has no hot water and she's not messing around she wants someone right the hell now and fix it. I ask her if it's electric, she says she doesn't know, she played with 6 switches and nothing, Someone has to be here right the phock now, I'm not messing around.

At that I told her to call someone else. She hung up with a phock U.

Another psycho ....next.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *5PM Sunday afternoon*
> 
> Phone rings and a very angry woman says she has no hot water and she's not messing around she wants someone right the hell now and fix it. I ask her if it's electric, she says she doesn't know, she played with 6 switches and nothing, Someone has to be here right the phock now, I'm not messing around.
> 
> At that I told her to call someone else. She hung up with a phock U.
> 
> Another psycho ....next.


Don’t forget to hit block lololololo


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Your problem is you answered the phone at 5:00 on Sunday. Unless I'm on call, no way in hell.


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Don’t forget to hit block lololololo


Oh I'm a pro at it, I blocked 10 of them this week, takes me 2.5 seconds to block a caller. Had several price shoppers, told one guy to shop somewhere else I was more expensive. He called 10 minutes later thinking I was another company. I was too involved in one job to block him but on the second round I blocked him.


----------



## Tango

goeswiththeflow said:


> Your problem is you answered the phone at 5:00 on Sunday. Unless I'm on call, no way in hell.


It's a whole different story as an employee than a business owner. I make money by answering the phone.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Tango said:


> It's a whole different story as an employee than a business owner. I make money by answering the phone.


Yes that is how it is I went through that for 12 years as a Master Plumber, and partner in a company in L.A. night stand phone and a pager every where except in the Hospital


----------



## Tango

*I Had To Pull The Plug*

I was supposed to remove one of the 2 water heaters and connect to only one. Turned out the house was converted to 2 units then the guy tried to sell it and couldn't because it was illegally hacked so now he's trying to convert it back to one unit. What I didn't realize the water heaters were on 2 separate floors and the plumbing was so hacked it's one of the worst I've seen. Once there the guy wanted me to remove the laundry lines and drain. After several hours of headache digging the hot and cold of the heater were buried behind a second wall that was the exterior wall and completely filled with spray foam. I kept bashing in the walls and digging the foam out. Those lines were heading into the bathroom behind the toilet and one going in the bedroom or attic. I phoned the guy to come back I was pulling the plug, I wasn't there to completely gut the entire bathroom on the main floor and also everything in the basement because the ceiling was so jam packed with layers of drywall, insulation, tentest, bits of wood and more types of insulation with a ton of sawdust and a whole lot of crooked pipes.

I told him if it would of been done by a plumber I could of done it but now he needs a demolition crew just to get to the pipes and probably redo half the house by a big company because it is way way too hacked and I wasn't going to be held responsible to touch it. He suggested a few "tricks" but no you will be sued by the next owner and I'll be blamed for the hack who fubarred it in the first place. I removed the laundry and the the heater.

Even the 2" had an unglued joint in the ceiling among other nonsense. Pure hell! I just hope I don't get crap thrown from him after this.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Oh I'm a pro at it, I blocked 10 of them this week, takes me 2.5 seconds to block a caller. Had several price shoppers, told one guy to shop somewhere else I was more expensive. He called 10 minutes later thinking I was another company. I was too involved in one job to block him but on the second round I blocked him.


Should have upped the price way more than your first price and the idiot probably would have had you do the job thinking you are cheaper lolololololo


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *I Had To Pull The Plug*
> 
> I was supposed to remove one of the 2 water heaters and connect to only one. Turned out the house was converted to 2 units then the guy tried to sell it and couldn't because it was illegally hacked so now he's trying to convert it back to one unit. What I didn't realize the water heaters were on 2 separate floors and the plumbing was so hacked it's one of the worst I've seen. Once there the guy wanted me to remove the laundry lines and drain. After several hours of headache digging the hot and cold of the heater were buried behind a second wall that was the exterior wall and completely filled with spray foam. I kept bashing in the walls and digging the foam out. Those lines were heading into the bathroom behind the toilet and one going in the bedroom or attic. I phoned the guy to come back I was pulling the plug, I wasn't there to completely gut the entire bathroom on the main floor and also everything in the basement because the ceiling was so jam packed with layers of drywall, insulation, tentest, bits of wood and more types of insulation with a ton of sawdust and a whole lot of crooked pipes.
> 
> I told him if it would of been done by a plumber I could of done it but now he needs a demolition crew just to get to the pipes and probably redo half the house by a big company because it is way way too hacked and I wasn't going to be held responsible to touch it. He suggested a few "tricks" but no you will be sued by the next owner and I'll be blamed for the hack who fubarred it in the first place. I removed the laundry and the the heater.
> 
> Even the 2" had an unglued joint in the ceiling among other nonsense. Pure hell! I just hope I don't get crap thrown from him after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129515
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129516
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129517
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129518


What a dam mess,most mobile homes I work on are plumbed better than this crap,you did right by picking up and getting the hell out of there,sometimes we gots to know,hey just don't touch it


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Should have upped the price way more than your first price and the idiot probably would have had you do the job thinking you are cheaper lolololololo


Nice! However I didn't tell him a price to begin with. If I give them a *HIGH PRICE* in the first place I'm setting myself up for a bad review. Speaking of which I get so many water heater price shopping these 2 weeks, I'm inclined to say not interested.


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> What a dam mess,most mobile homes I work on are plumbed better than this crap,you did right by picking up and getting the hell out of there,sometimes we gots to know,hey just don't touch it


It's just getting worse now with the pandemic, people are going nuts by renovating themselves, The stores's parking lot are full during the week even if the sheet of plywood was 40$ is now _supposedly_ over 100$.

Oh the DIY and Hack jobs I'm going to see is going to be atrocious.


----------



## Tango

*Two Short Stories

Number 1*

Guy calls wanting to come over my house so I can pipe some fittings together so he can fix whatever it is under his sink. I have to do it in a way so it's a quick connect job for him. Sure send some pics(chuckle).

He was thinking it would be free because I wasn't doing a service call. No problem sir it'll be 1 hour minimum plus parts plus taxes.... He said he'd do it himself. Another Idiot!












*Number 2*

Had to replace parts in a kitchen faucet for an elderly woman that was very hard of hearing. I had installed it over a year ago from these HD referals, she pad purchased an expensive granite counter top. Over a year later she called me it had started to leak so I went there expecting she had gotten the parts but she hadn't. Told her to order parts again (No charge for that visit). She whined about the price to fix it so I thought hey she'll call somebody else but no 5-6 weeks later she received the parts and I did the job. In the evening she called me back and her neighbors told her the internet rate was __$. Mam I told you the price over a month ago it was up to you to hire someone cheap and I didn't even charge you for the visit last time. Bla bla, it's too expensive my neighbors told me so and you were only here 15 minutes I won't refer you, more whinning.

I hate the elderly so damn much, always complaining they are getting robbed even if they know the price before hand and they have to find internet reasons for a charge back. They think prices should be those in the 1930's or something. Thank goodness she won't refer me I don't want them!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ................ They think prices should be those in the 1930's or something............


I must admit, there are certain things I almost never buy because in my head they shouldn't cost that much because they used to be a lot less, even though I know the price is actually fine.


----------



## Master Mark

Things are getting real strange an weird down around our office...

We lay old toilets out by our dumpster thinking we will throw them in 
later when we can get help to do it.....
I go down there on sunday morning and notice that the toilet is missing
and then I notice someone has made a cardboard fort behind the dumpster and I 
though someone was living back there.....

I am armed with my 9mm and I go back to see what is going on and I find where some dumbass
has moved that toilet around the back side of the dumpster and made himself an 
outside toilet. What ingenuity.... living large.... 
I start to throw the cardboard into the dumpster and down the alley here comes 
the dumbass who made the outhouse... He tells me he had a bathroom emergency last night
and I just look at him like he is fuc/ing nuts.... 😲 

Now, To make matters worse , this retard tweeker is also carrying with him a scythe that you use to cut down
tall grass , so before he gets within 15 feet of me I put my hand on my gun and politely 
told him I dont have any work for him to do...... He mutters something about his mother and leaves
 ( I think if I would have shot him dead it would have been justified and maybe it would have been a mercy killing)

I tear down the bathroom facilities and pitch them in the dumpster and this morning we find that 
this moron took a dump by our back door..... nice


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> Things are getting real strange an weird down around our office...
> 
> We lay old toilets out by our dumpster thinking we will throw them in
> later when we can get help to do it.....
> I go down there on sunday morning and notice that the toilet is missing
> and then I notice someone has made a cardboard fort behind the dumpster and I
> though someone was living back there.....
> 
> I am armed with my 9mm and I go back to see what is going on and I find where some dumbass
> has moved that toilet around the back side of the dumpster and made himself an
> outside toilet. What ingenuity.... living large....
> I start to throw the cardboard into the dumpster and down the alley here comes
> the dumbass who made the outhouse... He tells me he had a bathroom emergency last night
> and I just look at him like he is fuc/ing nuts.... 😲
> 
> Now, To make matters worse , this retard tweeker is also carrying with him a scythe that you use to cut down
> tall grass , so before he gets within 15 feet of me I put my hand on my gun and politely
> told him I dont have any work for him to do...... He mutters something about his mother and leaves
> ( I think if I would have shot him dead it would have been justified and maybe it would have been a mercy killing)
> 
> I tear down the bathroom facilities and pitch them in the dumpster and this morning we find that
> this moron took a dump by our back door..... nice
> 
> View attachment 130042


Dang mark you got the good ones in Indy don’t you lololololo


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> Dang mark you got the good ones in Indy don’t you lololololo


Yes,,, We got lots of seriously strange tweekers and other forms of life just milling about
within a mile of us for sure.... they are wonderful neighbors 

you come into work and find where someone has shot up drugs by your back door and left their
needles there for you to clean up.... I would move but the building has been in the family since 1870
and of course its free rent .... so you just put up with it...
























__





Google Photos


Home for all your photos and videos, automatically organized and easy to share.



photos.google.com


----------

